# Post All Louboutin SIZING Questions Here READ FIRST PAGE



## JetSetGo!

Previous thread is archived here

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-read-first-page-624294-430.html#post24592293

When asking for sizing advice in this thread, please include AS MUCH INFORMATION as possible, 
so we can better help you.

Some info that could help us help you:
&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. 
&#8226; Please include a pic or link if you&#8217;re unsure of the style name."

In this guide, True to Size (TTS) means that it is the same as your US size. So a US 7 = 37 in a TTS CL shoe. HOWEVER, you may need to make adjustments if you have wider feet and/or if you are in the larger size range. In general, sizing for those in the smaller size range (abbrev. SSR; about 36.5 and under) is more TTS than sizing for those in the larger size range (about 38.5 and above). Further, CL sizing has recently changed, and certain styles (e.g., Ron Ron, VP) are running more TTS or even large when compared to before.

Here is a decently up to date list, in alphabetical order, of the size you should order for your CLs.  This sizing is subjective and generally the consensus of most people in here but not everyone's feet are the same. The best way to get sizing advice is to go to a boutique or store and try CLs on. When that is not possible, the ladies here will do everything they can to help you with sizing advice!

_
123 Scarpe 1/2 size UP
Activa 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Alicette 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Almeria TTS to 1/2 size UP
Alta Ariella 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Altadama (old) TTS to 1/2 size UP
Altadama (new) 1/2 size DOWN from old Altadama sizing
Alta Perla 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Alti 140 TTS to 1/2 size UP
Alti 160 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
Ambrosina True to Size 
Amelissa 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Anana 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Anemones 1/2 to full size DOWN (Same as Pigalle 120)
Archidisco 1/2 size DOWN
Architek TTS (Same as old VP size)
Ariella Clou 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Armadillo 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
Astraqueen 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Babel TTS for SSR, 1/2 to 1 full size UP for others
Ballerina Flats 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Banana 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
Barcelona TTS
Be A Girl 1/2 size UP
Belle bootie 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Bianca 1 full size DOWN to TTS (wide feet)
Bilbao TTS
Bling Bling TTS to 1/2 size UP (Same as old VP size) 
Body Double TTS
Bourge 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Bow T Dorcet TTS 
Bruges TTS to 1/2 size UP (Same as old Simple size)
Bzelmut 1/2 to 1 1/2 full size DOWN 
Calypso 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
Candy flat 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Candy pump TTS to 1/2 size UP
Caracolo 1/2 to 1 full size UP (Same as old VP size)
Carnaval Nodo TTS
Castillana 1/2 size DOWN to TTS 
Catenita TTS to 1/2 size UP
Cate Trash TTS to 1/2 size UP
Catwoman 1/2 size DOWN
C&#8217;est Moi 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Champus TTS
City Girl TTS 
Claudia TTS to 1/2 size UP
Clichy 100 TTS for SSR; 1/2 to full size UP for others
Clichy 120 1/2 size DOWN from Clichy 100 size
Coxinelle TTS to 1/2 size UP 
Declic 120 TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP for others
Declic 140 1/2 size DOWN from Declic 120 size 
Decollete 868 TTS (SSR), but for most 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Decoltissimo 1/2 size DOWN (SSR) to TTS
Decolstrass Same as Decoltissimo 
Decolzep Same as Decollete 868
Dickensera TTS to 1/2 size UP
Differa 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Dillian 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Diskoteka 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Drapanova TTS to 1/2 size UP
Drapiday TTS
Duvette Same as Pigalle sizing
En Passant 100 TTS to 1/2 size UP
En Passant 120 1/2 size DOWN from En Passant 100 size
Ernesta TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP 
Espadrille Styles TTS to 1/2 size UP
Eugenie TTS
Eventa TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
Feticha 1/2 size DOWN for SSR to 1/2 size UP
Fiorellino TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP 
Fontanete TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
Gabine TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
Ginerva 1/2 to full size UP
Gino 1/2 size DOWN (SSR) to TTS
Glamissima 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Goya 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Greissimo 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
Gwenissima 1/2 size DOWN 
Helmoon 1/2 to 1 1/2 full size DOWN 
Helmut 1/2 to 1 1/2 full size DOWN 
Hi Tina TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP 
Horasling TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP 
Horatio TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
Hung Up 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Hyper Prive TTS to 1/2 size UP
Insectika TTS to 1/2 size UP
Iowa TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP 
Iowa Zeppa Same as Iowa sizing
Jaws TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
Jo TTS to 1/2 size UP
Joli Noeud (slide) 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Joli Noeud Dorcet 1/2 size DOWN to TTS 
Joli Noeud Slingback TTS
Josephine 1/2 size UP 
La Donna Mary Jane TTS
Lady Page Same as Feticha size
La Falaise 1/2 size UP 
Lady Claude TTS to 1/2 size UP
Lady Claude sling 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
Lady Gres TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
Lady Lynch 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
Lady Lynch Zeppa1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
Lady Noeud TTS 
Lady Strass 1/2 size UP 
Lapono 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Lastic 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Lillian 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Lova Pigalle Same as Pigalle sizing; depends on heel height 
Mad Mary 1/2 to 1 full size UP (same as old Rolando size)
Madame Claude TTS to 1/2 size UP
Madeleine 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Mademoiselle Marchand 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Madison Boots TTS to 1/2 size UP
Mads 1/2 to 1 full size UP (same as old Rolando size)
Maggie 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
Maria 1/2 size UP 
Marpoil TTS to 1/2 size UP 
Matador TTS to 1/2 size UP 
Materna 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Maternik Orlato 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Merry-go-round 1/2 size UP 
Metallika 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Miminette 1/2 size UP 
Mimini 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Minibout TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
Miranda TTS to 1/2 size UP
Miss Boxe TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP (same as old Simple sizing)
Miss Bunny TTS to 1/2 size UP 
Miss Cool TTS
Miss Fred 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Miss Marple TTS
Mody 1/2 size UP 
Monica 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Moonbow TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as Yoyo sizing)
Mouchalina 1/2 size UP 
Mouche TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP sizing) 
Moustique TTS to 1/2 size UP
Mumbai TTS to 1/2 size UP
Neurone 1/2 to 1 full size UP
New Simple TTS to 1/2 size UP
No Barre TTS
Numero Prive TTS to 1/2 size UP 
Oh My Slings TTS to 1/2 size UP 
Open Clic TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP sizing)
Orniron 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Palace Zeppa 1/2 to 1 1/2 full size DOWN 
Para La Cruz TTS to 1/2 size UP 
Parciparla 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Passmule 1/2 size DOWN to TTS 
Penny Girl flats 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Piaf TTS
Pigalle 70 TTS
Pigalle 100 1/2 size DOWN to TTS 
Pigalle 120 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
Pilot 1/2 size DOWN to TTS 
Piluca 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Pin Up 100 TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP (Same as Clichy sizing)
Pin Up 120 1/2 size DOWN from Pin Up 100 size
Piros TTS to 1/2 size UP
Podium 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Pompadeuce TTS
Poseidon 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
Pratique Corta 1/2 size UP 
Pretty Woman 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Privatita TTS 
Resort 1/2 size UP
Rhonda Dina 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
Robocopina TTS to 1/2 size UP 
Rolande 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Rolando (old) TTS for SSR, 1/2 to 1 full size UP for others
Rolando (new) 1/2 size DOWN from old Rolando sizing
Ron Ron (old) TTS for SSR, 1/2 to 1 full size UP for others
Ron Ron (new) 1/2 to full size DOWN from old Ron Ron sizing
Sabotage 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Salamanca 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Salopette 100 TTS 
Salopette 120 TTS 
Salopina 1/2 size UP
Samira TTS to 1/2 size UP
Scissor Girl TTS to 1/2 size UP
Serinette 1/2 size UP 
Sevillana 1/2 size DOWN to TTS 
Sigourney 1/2 to 1 full size UP
Simple (old) TTS to 1/2 size UP
Simple (new) 1/2 size DOWN from old Simple sizing 
Som1 Same as Clichy sizing 
So Private TTS to 1/2 size UP
Star Prive 1/2 size DOWN
Steva 1/2 size UP 
Super T TTS to 1/2 size UP
Super Wallis Same as old Simple sizing
Tenue 1/2 size UP 
Tiburon TTS to 1/2 size UP
Titi 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
Treopli TTS for SSR to 1/ 2 size UP
Triclo TTS
Vanitarita TTS to 1/2 size UP 
Vee TTS
Very Croise 1/2 size DOWN for SSR to TTS
Very Galaxy 1/2 size UP
Very Prive (old) TTS to 1/2 size UP
Very Prive (new) 1/2 to full size DOWN from old VP sizing 
Voilier Zeppa Wedges 1/2 to 1 full size UP 
Wallis Same as old Simple sizing 
Y&#8217;open TTS
Youclou TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as Yoyo sizing)
Youpli TTS
Yoyo TTS to 1/2 size UP 
Yoyo Zeppa TTS to 1/2 size UP 
Yoze Kubrik 1/2 size UP
_

Remember that this is a guide, and no two feet are the same. CL sizing depends on many factors, including width of feet, length of toes, smaller or larger size range, material, and personal preference (e.g., some prefer to buy shoes tight and stretch to fit, while others prefer to buy them looser and pad to fit).

It is completely normal for shoes to feel tight at first, especially in the toebox. For the most part, CL&#8217;s WILL stretch and break in with wear, but you may also try the sock trick or bring them to a cobbler to be professionally stretched. Please do a search for more stretching/comfort advice.

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...it-size-comfort-adjustment-advice-268976.html

*
*special thanks to ledaatomica, evolkatie and rilokiley for generating most of that list!*

We also have a thread for insole measurements, found here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/insole-measurements-reference-guide-445592.html

Here is a Google Docs spreadsheet where you can enter your own info as well:

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=pXi7yo0_PbN2UTgZxZBQ_Kg


----------



## ifinena

Edited out because it was a "how do they fit" question and not really a "size" question.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Thankyou so much for updating this *Jet*!!!  You're amazing


----------



## LolasCloset

Does anyone have any idea about how the Djaldos wedges fit? How about the Yasmine wedges? I've never tried any CL wedges or strappy shoes, so I have absolutely no clue about these. Thank you!


----------



## CallMeSteph

Does anyone know how Grapis fit? Thank you!!


----------



## LeesainNY

Anybody know sizing on Vendome in leather and Milady?
I always wear a size 7 but have never tried on CL.
Thanks!
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/vendome-kid-1.html
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/milady.html


----------



## Chanieish

Hello Ladies!

I need some sizing help regarding the 140 Maggies (BF loves this style, so I'll give it a go!  )

Here are some stats:

Non-CL US size: 7.5

Horatio Sling: 37.5
Helmour: 37
Pigalle 120: 37
Filo: 37.5
Fifi: 37.5
Lady Lynch: 37
Decollete: 38
Sandy Sling: 38.5
Bow Bow: 38.5

I know my sizing is all over the place. 

I _think_ my CL TTS is 38. Do you think I can squeeze into a size 37.5 Maggie 140 or will it be too tight?

Thank you so much!


----------



## DeMiau

Hi ladies, would need some insole measurement for the SOSO, from a 38, 38.5 39 39.5 if possible.
Taken with a measuringtape flat on the insole from front to back.
Of course I would go for a 39 but it`s sold out, Could get a 38.5 and a 39.5 but can`t get the measurements, better, the lady selling the 39.5 said the measurement would be 9.5 inches which I can`t believe. A 39 usually is about 10 inches.
TIA


----------



## BagBragger

Does anyone have the Engin Spikes 120 Patent Calf/PVC?  Here it is pictured:




How is the sizing?  

I'm at a crossroad with sizing.  Where I have previously purchased sizes 39.5 and 40, most of my shoes are size 40.  My dilemma is that I'm finding, now, with regular wear my shoes are stretching significantly.  With that said its hard to give a point of reference as it relates to my true sizing.  

For example, I have a pair of Bianca 120's in a size 39.5 in kid leather last fall and they are now a little too roomy.  I haven't had to pad them just yet, but after I've had them on for a few hours there are noticeable gaps on the sides and in the back.  Another example is with my kid leather Very Prive in a size 40.  Those I definitely have had to pad and even still they tend to loosen up throughout the day with wear.  Finally, if it helps to put any advice into perspective, I have a pair of patent Rolando's in a size 40 and they are still difficulty to break-in.  I probably need to wear them more.  But honestly it's not a good example shoe for so many reasons, but thought I'd share anyway.

The Engin that I'm considering is a size 39.  I know that different materials have a different fit.  I'm wondering how much this shoe, with the PVC, gives or stretches.  I wonder if it would be fine as is.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

TIA!


----------



## PernilleMarie

Hi there! I am about to order my frist pair of Louboutins, BATIGNOLLES 100 PATENT LEATHER PUMPS. They are new (from mytherese.com, not sure if they are 2013 or 2012 model) I cant figure out what size I am! In Aldo pumps I have eur 38. Maybe I shoud order eur 39? My foot is wide... Please help me out


----------



## harlem_cutie

I am looking at a pair of Delcoltissimos. I am unable to walk comfortably in Pigalles. Should I steer away from these or do you think it's worth a try? They are on eBay so I will be unable to return.


----------



## PlainnJaine

I am wanting to buy a pair of Bianca's 120mm online from Barneys, and unless I read it incorrectly, I go a whole size down?

My TTS = 7.5-8
Width = average to wide
I wear a 38 in my Batignolle 100mm

Thank you much!


----------



## Lvprincess87

What size should I order in the spiked pigalle flats? 
All my CLs are a 38 with the exception of my daf booties which are a 38.5 thanks everyone!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi ladies! Any idea how the Noeudettes run? I know it's a much older style but I've been seeing them pop up a lot on eBay. I think they'd make a great summer shoe! I'm generally a size 37 in VP's and Pigalle 100mm.

Thanks!


----------



## Chanieish

PlainnJaine said:


> I am wanting to buy a pair of Bianca's 120mm online from Barneys, and unless I read it incorrectly, I go a whole size down?
> 
> My TTS = 7.5-8
> Width = average to wide
> I wear a 38 in my Batignolle 100mm
> 
> Thank you much!



Hi PlainnJaine.

For the Biancas I tried on, 37.5 fit me perfectly and I am also a TTS 38 in CL.

The toe box may be a little snug at first, but stick with them because they stretch.


----------



## PlainnJaine

Chanieish said:


> Hi PlainnJaine.
> 
> For the Biancas I tried on, 37.5 fit me perfectly and I am also a TTS 38 in CL.
> 
> The toe box may be a little snug at first, but stick with them because they stretch.



Thank you for your input!  My NM here does not have any Bianca's for me to try on, but I've seen some on other websites to order. After going on the forum, I find that they fit differently for other people, which makes me hesitant to purchase without knowing my size.


----------



## LadyCupid

I normally wear 35.5 in YSL tributes and 36 in YSL tribtoo pump. 
I also wear a 35.5 No prive slingback. 

Average width feet. 

I am interested in getting the Madame Butterfly Bootie in black and Very mix in the turquoise, metal nodo and archidisco in gold but am not sure of sizing. Please help. 

Thank you.


----------



## Chanieish

Need some help with the Bianca spikes. If I am a 37.5 in the regular leather Bianca, should I size up for the spikes because they stretch less?


----------



## fashion16

Ladies, I am a 7.5 us. I wore a 37.5 in the alta Dama 100, 38 in the regular simples and a 38.5 in rolando. Could I make a 38 in the decolette work?


----------



## DeMiau

Hello, we would like to go for Maudissima but have no clue what size to choose.
We have Bianca 140 in 39, Filo 120 in 39 and need Pigalle 120 in 38 because her feet are average to slim width.
Any suggestions ?


----------



## PlainnJaine

Chanieish said:


> Hi PlainnJaine.
> 
> For the Biancas I tried on, 37.5 fit me perfectly and I am also a TTS 38 in CL.
> 
> The toe box may be a little snug at first, but stick with them because they stretch.



Thank you for your help!!


----------



## kristina111

what size should I go for the Daffodile style, I usually wear size 9 ?


----------



## Nolia

DeMiau said:


> Hello, we would like to go for Maudissima but have no clue what size to choose.
> We have Bianca 140 in 39, Filo 120 in 39 and need Pigalle 120 in 38 because her feet are average to slim width.
> Any suggestions ?



.5 size down for Maudissimas if you like snug or go TTS with a heel grip. =)


----------



## hermosa_vogue

yodaling1 said:


> I normally wear 35.5 in YSL tributes and 36 in YSL tribtoo pump.
> I also wear a 35.5 No prive slingback.
> 
> Average width feet.
> 
> I am interested in getting the Madame Butterfly Bootie in black and Very mix in the turquoise, metal nodo and archidisco in gold but am not sure of sizing. Please help.
> 
> Thank you.



It sounds like we're the same size! My metal nodo are 36 although I'm sure I could have fit 35.5 as well.

Very mix is lady peep and I take 35.5 but with the crystals you could probs go up to 36.


----------



## beagly911

fashion16 said:


> Ladies, I am a 7.5 us. I wore a 37.5 in the alta Dama 100, 38 in the regular simples and a 38.5 in rolando. Could I make a 38 in the decolette work?


I'm a US 9, 40 in CL's with a bit of padding(I don't like super tight shoes). I have had simples 100 in 39.5 - really tight, simple 70's in 40 and 40.5(padding in the 40.5) I would be a 40 or 40.5 in the decolette (personally I'd take the 40.5 for my comfort as the 40 would be really tight), the 38 would be tight but I think you could make it work if you like a tighter shoe plus it would take more time to break in.  On a side note, I had the Altadama 140 in 40, comfy; got a decolette in a 39.5 before I had started relying on the sizing thread and they were way too tight and were re-homed and the rolandos in 40.5 - I couldn't make them work but I think it was my foot because the fit was good!  Sorry for the long response but I hope it helps.


----------



## LadyCupid

hermosa_vogue said:


> It sounds like we're the same size! My metal nodo are 36 although I'm sure I could have fit 35.5 as well.
> 
> Very mix is lady peep and I take 35.5 but with the crystals you could probs go up to 36.



I went to try a few sizes today. 

Bianca spikes 36
Vendome 36
Lady peep spikes 36
No prive sandal 36
Décolleté 36.5

Do you think I can get metal nodo in 35.5/36?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

yodaling1 said:


> I went to try a few sizes today.
> 
> Bianca spikes 36
> Vendome 36
> Lady peep spikes 36
> No prive sandal 36
> Décolleté 36.5
> 
> Do you think I can get metal nodo in 35.5/36?



Ah ok now you sound like you're half a size bigger than me.  In LP I take 35.5, NP 35.5, Decollete 35

If you are half a size bigger than me, I would get the Metal Nodo in 36 as 35.5 might be too small for you.


----------



## LadyCupid

hermosa_vogue said:


> Ah ok now you sound like you're half a size bigger than me.  In LP I take 35.5, NP 35.5, Decollete 35
> 
> If you are half a size bigger than me, I would get the Metal Nodo in 36 as 35.5 might be too small for you.



Thank you so much for confirming. Do you know about the MBB and archidisco 100mm?


----------



## jjr4023

i normally wear a 8, 8.5 US
and a very regular 38 in manolo blahniks, prada, nicholas kirkwood, givenchy, etc
my feet are on the narrow-er side, but not too narrow.

my sizing goes as follows for the louboutins i own

alti spikes- 38.5 (38 is REALLY tight on the toes)
bianca- 37.5 (i bought a 38, and slipped out, so i got the 37.5 stretched a bit)
cataclou flat sandals- 38 (punched an extra whole at the ankle so feet don't fall out)
decollete 100- 38
decollete 100
freddy flats- 38 
helmut- 37
henriette pik pik-38
intern flats-38 (big toe cuticle area always RIPS... go half a size up)
louis leather-38
louis suede- 38.5
louis strass- 37.5


june 100- 38
pigalle 100- 38
pigalle 100 spike- 38 (fits a bit snug)
pigalle 120- 38
pivichic 100-38
rolling spikes leather 38
rolling spikes patent- 38
rolling spikes suede- 38.5
sakoutte canvas- 37.5
sakoutte calf hair- 38
simple 100-38

my list can go on but i'd say considering im a size 38 most of the time,
really, DEPENDING on the shoe, you can go a half size down, or a half size up, RARELY a full size down.

frankly, for open toed shoes, a half size down if you need to especially for leather shoes, since the leather will stretch.

closed toe shoes, better to have it be true to size, or worst come to worst half size small, and stretched for comfort.

there's nothing worse than having a beautiful pair of heels that you swim in.

no one wants to lose a loub.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

yodaling1 said:


> Thank you so much for confirming. Do you know about the MBB and archidisco 100mm?



I've never tried either style unfortunately


----------



## DeMiau

Nolia said:


> .5 size down for Maudissimas if you like snug or go TTS with a heel grip. =)



Thanks Nolia, let`s cross fingers


----------



## DebbiNC

Ladies, can any of you tell me about sizing in a Decollette 554? I've checked the chart and it describes the 868, but not the 554. What difference is there between the two styles?

I'm a 42 in my only pair of CLs (Pigalle 100).

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Loutheshoeack

Hiya, please can you help me with the sizing of suede 140 bamboo's? I am a 37 for most designers and in CL's I'm tts in Satin Jenny and Very Croise and 1/2 down in Rolando.  

Many thanks, Lou


----------



## MegsVC

Hey ladies,

I missed out on a pair of Madame butterfly booties in a size 36 and now I'm totally kicking myself, there is another pair right now in a 35.5, wondering how they fit and if I could go a half size smaller? 
I have the Bianca in patent in a 36 and a suede Filo in 36 which is not loose enough to cause slippage, but roomy. 
Would I be insane to squish my feet into a 35.5 or does the kid stretch a fair bit?


----------



## jenile

Hey ladies,
Anyone with size 6 feet? I wear almost size 6 for every shoe (also, zara, ect)
I am really confused about the Bianca's.
The ones I am interested in are patent nude 120. I am buying them off a blogger.

My other CL sizes are:

35.5 pigalles
36.5 simple
36.5 ron ron
36 very prive
37 au palace

Would a size 35 bianca patent nude fit me comfortably? 

I saw that you size a whole size down to TTS. Just seems like a big range. 

Would appreciate the help! Tnx


----------



## Chanieish

jenile said:


> Hey ladies,
> Anyone with size 6 feet? I wear almost size 6 for every shoe (also, zara, ect)
> I am really confused about the Bianca's.
> The ones I am interested in are patent nude 120. I am buying them off a blogger.
> 
> My other CL sizes are:
> 
> 35.5 pigalles
> 36.5 simple
> 36.5 ron ron
> 36 very prive
> 37 au palace
> 
> Would a size 35 bianca patent nude fit me comfortably?
> 
> I saw that you size a whole size down to TTS. Just seems like a big range.
> 
> Would appreciate the help! Tnx



Hi! I am a US size 7.5. I am 36.5 in 120 pigalles, 38 in very prive, 37.5 in simples and 38-38.5 in au palace. I wear a 37.5 in Bianca's. I think 35.5 would be good for you. 35 might be too small if you don't have super narrow feet. Can you return if they don't fit?


----------



## newmommy_va

The 868 has an almond toe, while the 554 has a pointy toe. The 554 100 and Pigalle 100 are quite similar, so you'll probably take the same size in both.

Here's a thread that might help: http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/decollete-554-pics-in-hopes-helps-someone-else-779291.html (There are pics of both the 554 and 868, as well as pics comparing the 554 and Pigalle.)

hth. 



DebbiNC said:


> Ladies, can any of you tell me about sizing in a Decollette 554? I've checked the chart and it describes the 868, but not the 554. What difference is there between the two styles?
> 
> I'm a 42 in my only pair of CLs (Pigalle 100).
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## DebbiNC

newmommy_va said:


> The 868 has an almond toe, while the 554 has a pointy toe. The 554 100 and Pigalle 100 are quite similar, so you'll probably take the same size in both.
> 
> Here's a thread that might help: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-pics-in-hopes-helps-someone-else-779291.html (There are pics of both the 554 and 868, as well as pics comparing the 554 and Pigalle.)
> 
> hth.




Thanks for linking to the thread. For some reason, it didn't turn up in my search!


----------



## Binks

Hey everyone i have found some lovely wedges on e bay and I will attach a picture they are unworn and will be great for my holiday I just don't know if the size may be too big?

I am a 39 in bianca, 39 in simple pumps (I had 39.5 and they where a little big), and I am a 39 in filo (slightly tight). 

These wedges are a 40 and I don't know if they will be to big, but I can always put in insoles? 

Tia!


----------



## jenile

Chanieish said:


> Hi! I am a US size 7.5. I am 36.5 in 120 pigalles, 38 in very prive, 37.5 in simples and 38-38.5 in au palace. I wear a 37.5 in Bianca's. I think 35.5 would be good for you. 35 might be too small if you don't have super narrow feet. Can you return if they don't fit?



Tnx so much! Appreciate the help


----------



## Sandar

Hi, ladies...
I'm a newbie when it comes to CL. And I'm thinking I need a pair of CL in my life. Plz help me with my sizing. Would you?
I'm 6.5 American size. And my size in LV shoes is 37(ballet flats). I'm buying the pigalle spikes pointed toe ballet flats. Which size shall I choose? Any input will be truly appreciated.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

jenile said:


> Hey ladies,
> Anyone with size 6 feet? I wear almost size 6 for every shoe (also, zara, ect)
> I am really confused about the Bianca's.
> The ones I am interested in are patent nude 120. I am buying them off a blogger.
> 
> My other CL sizes are:
> 
> 35.5 pigalles
> 36.5 simple
> 36.5 ron ron
> 36 very prive
> 37 au palace
> 
> Would a size 35 bianca patent nude fit me comfortably?
> 
> I saw that you size a whole size down to TTS. Just seems like a big range.
> 
> Would appreciate the help! Tnx



I think you would be a 35.5 in Bianca I'm afraid


----------



## PetitColibri

Ladies, does anyone know how is the sizing on the Corbeau flat ?

TIA !


----------



## darlingm

This thread is super helpful, thanks ladies!


----------



## ssicaa

what size would i be for Batignolles 100? I am a size 8.


----------



## swtstephy

What size should i get for angelique? I'm usually a US size 8 but once in a while i can fit a 7.5.


----------



## PyAri

Hello lovely ladies can someone please help me with sizing?
I ordered a spiked pigalle 100mm but now I'm thinking they aren't going to fit. 

I'm a US 7 with somewhat wide feet. I'm a 7.5 in open CLs and 38 in closed.
37.5 in Biancas, VPs, LPs, Ambers
38 in clichy, new simple, Altadama, all CL flats, MBBs 
39 rolando
However I'm a 37.5 in the pigalle Plato 120mm so I ordered based off of that. Totally forgot I had tried on a denim spike 100mm that came out ~2 yrs ago in 37.5 and that was too right lengthwise. 
Someone tell me the new spikes do not fit like those?


----------



## Chanieish

Hi ladies. Can I get some sizing help with Lady Peeps?

I am a size US 7.5 and usually between 37.5-38 in CLs

Pigalle 120: 36.5
Lady Lynch/Helmour: 37
Fifi/Filo: 37.5
Horatio Sling: 37.5
Decollete 868: 38
Corneille: 38

Do you think I could fit into a 37.5 in patent leather material?

Thank you!


----------



## Obsessed617

Hey has anyone had any experience with Panama fabric? Does it move at all??? I know what my size is but I always need a bit of stretch in the toe box. What IS that anyway? The material?


----------



## PetitColibri

Hi Ladies !

Any advice on pivichic 120 ? would 1/2 size down work ?

TIA !


----------



## Miss T.

Hi ladies,
Does anyone remember how the Biba Frou runs? Can I go down half a size from my TTS CL?

Thank you!


----------



## mytwocents

Hi ladies I need help here are my shoes: 
Us 8.5-9 in American shoes 
39 - simple 90mm
38.5 greissimo suede 
39.5 piou piou patent leather 
38.5 no prive could have done 39 too

I was hoping someone could suggest the new pigalle leather 100 with elastic in back sizing help. I am buying online and it's pre order so I want to get it right. 
I was thinking 39? 

Thanks !!


----------



## a4alice

My TTS is US6, I wear a 36.5-37 in Chanel, 36 in Manolos, 36 in just about any other designer except Louboutin. I'm considering the Pigalle patent 85mm OR the Batignolles skid leather 100mm, what size should I get for each? TIA!


----------



## Daywe

#38 is Particule 100mm
#39 is the Fifo 120mm
#41 is Bantingnolles 100mm

Please help me with my size. My normal US size 7. Average wide feet. Never have or try on Louboutins before. I have 3 pairs on sale waiting for me to proceed with payment. Please ladies help me should i go TTS, size up or down. Thanks a millions ladies.


----------



## mularice

Hi Ladies,

Long time no see...

If my VP size is 36.5/37... Can I do Pigalle 120 in a 36?

I have quite wide feet and my heels tend to slip out regardless, so I prefer that the front of my foot is *more* comfortable and then pad..

I hope someone can help me as I'm fearful I may need a 35.5...


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mularice said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Long time no see...
> 
> If my VP size is 36.5/37... Can I do Pigalle 120 in a 36?
> 
> I have quite wide feet and my heels tend to slip out regardless, so I prefer that the front of my foot is *more* comfortable and then pad..
> 
> I hope someone can help me as I'm fearful I may need a 35.5...



Hey M

I have wide feet as well and cannot wear P120 regardless of size.  My feet spilled out the sides of the shoe (in a 35) but I had a finger's width in the back.  If I had gone down to a 34.5 which would fit length-wise, I would have half the ball of my foot hanging out.  I wouldn't rec P120 for wide feet unless you try them on and they work.


----------



## mularice

hermosa_vogue said:


> Hey M
> 
> I have wide feet as well and cannot wear P120 regardless of size.  My feet spilled out the sides of the shoe (in a 35) but I had a finger's width in the back.  If I had gone down to a 34.5 which would fit length-wise, I would have half the ball of my foot hanging out.  I wouldn't rec P120 for wide feet unless you try them on and they work.



Oh cry cry cry!

Tbh I don't think I can walk in them either.. I can't remember if I tried a piggie 120 in a 36.5 or 36 but remember them being a bit big still. I'm hoping it was a 36.5 and that the 36 could be padded to make it fit more comfortably.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

PyAri said:


> Hello lovely ladies can someone please help me with sizing?
> I ordered a spiked pigalle 100mm but now I'm thinking they aren't going to fit.
> 
> I'm a US 7 with somewhat wide feet. I'm a 7.5 in open CLs and 38 in closed.
> 37.5 in Biancas, VPs, LPs, Ambers
> 38 in clichy, new simple, Altadama, all CL flats, MBBs
> 39 rolando
> However I'm a 37.5 in the pigalle Plato 120mm so I ordered based off of that. Totally forgot I had tried on a denim spike 100mm that came out ~2 yrs ago in 37.5 and that was too right lengthwise.
> Someone tell me the new spikes do not fit like those?


 
I'm sorry I can't help with your sizing question. But would you mind letting me know where you ordered these? I've been trying to hunt down Pigalle spikes in black nappa in the 100mm heel height. Thx!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Ladies - any advice on how the PAULINA 100mm fit? I'm generally a 37 in Pigalle 100mm and 37 in VP's. Should I take the same size? Thx!


----------



## telesbrize

Sizing advice, please...

Looking to buy Pigalle 100's

- Generally a 7.5 with a wide foot
- 38.5 fits perfectly in VP/NP, Ron Ron

Can't fin my size locally to try on. Am I a 37.5? 38?


----------



## mularice

telesbrize said:


> Sizing advice, please...
> 
> Looking to buy Pigalle 100's
> 
> - Generally a 7.5 with a wide foot
> - 38.5 fits perfectly in VP/NP, Ron Ron
> 
> Can't fin my size locally to try on. Am I a 37.5? 38?



I take my piggie 100 in the same size as my VP...


----------



## Loutheshoeack

Does anyone know how the Bianca Sling fits?

I'm a 37 for most designers. 37 in CL Jenny & Very Croise. My Rolando's are 37 but slightly too big. 

I'd be grateful of any help thank you


----------



## Chanieish

Can I get some help regarding the *Balota 120*? There is a pair available in 38.5. Do you think they will be too big for me? Thanks!

Here are some stats:

Non-CL US size: 7.5

Horatio Sling: 37.5
Helmour: 37
Pigalle 120: 36.5
Filo: 37.5
Fifi: 37.5
Lady Lynch: 37
Decollete 868: 38
Sandy Sling: 38.5
Rolando: 38.5
Bow Bow: 38.5

I know my sizing is all over the place. 

I _think_ my CL TTS is 38.


----------



## mularice

Chanieish said:


> Can I get some help regarding the *Balota 120*? There is a pair available in 38.5. Do you think they will be too big for me? Thanks!
> 
> Here are some stats:
> 
> Non-CL US size: 7.5
> 
> Horatio Sling: 37.5
> Helmour: 37
> Pigalle 120: 36.5
> Filo: 37.5
> Fifi: 37.5
> Lady Lynch: 37
> Decollete 868: 38
> Sandy Sling: 38.5
> Rolando: 38.5
> Bow Bow: 38.5
> 
> I know my sizing is all over the place.
> 
> I _think_ my CL TTS is 38.



I'd probably guess your TTS is 37.5 actually.

I don't own nor have I tried on the Balota but it would sound like it'll be pretty big on you..


----------



## Chanieish

mularice said:


> I'd probably guess your TTS is 37.5 actually.
> 
> I don't own nor have I tried on the Balota but it would sound like it'll be pretty big on you..



Oooh thats what I was afraid of. Dang these shoes are so hard to find!

Thanks for the reply *mularice*! And thanks for helping me with my TTS!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Chanieish said:


> Oooh thats what I was afraid of. Dang these shoes are so hard to find!
> 
> Thanks for the reply *mularice*! And thanks for helping me with my TTS!



Agree that your tts is 37.5 and those balotas sound too big


----------



## karolinec1

Does anyone know if the sizing for Decollete 554 differs from the sizing for the 868 version?

Thanks!!


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hi ladies! Are Magos TTS? I wear 35.5 in Simples, VPs, and LPs, 36 in Declic and Miss Clichys, and 36.5 in Rolando. Would I take Mago in 35.5 or 36? Thank you!!


----------



## telesbrize

mularice said:


> I take my piggie 100 in the same size as my VP...



I appreciate this, but are there any other opinions on Pigalle 100? Sounds like everyone is all over the place. I'm a 38.5 in most including VP & Ron Ron (I wear these most). I'm piggie obsessed and getting frustrated. Our NM is a postage stamp and doesn't get much.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

telesbrize said:


> I appreciate this, but are there any other opinions on Pigalle 100? Sounds like everyone is all over the place. I'm a 38.5 in most including VP & Ron Ron (I wear these most). I'm piggie obsessed and getting frustrated. Our NM is a postage stamp and doesn't get much.



I take VP and RonRon TTS.  I take Piggie 100 1/2 size down from TTS.


----------



## Katym45

Hi

Could anyone give me some advice on sizing for the Ever Glitter Mini 100's?

I'm looking for my first pair of CL's for my wedding but I have no idea how they would fit and have no stores nearby! 

I'm a UK size 5 with average width feet. Would a 38.5 fit?

Any help gratefully appreciated!


----------



## MadeleineMB

Hi, all.

I just pre-ordered a pair of So Kate Leather Specchio pumps from Saks (http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1929692239&cagpspn=pla&site_refer=GGLPRADS001).  I'm hoping to wear them for my wedding in October, so I'm reallllllllly hoping they fit.  Since they're pre-order, I haven't been able to try them on in-store and I don't totally know if the size I ordered will fit.

I typically wear an 8.5-9.  I have the Louboutin Decollete 554 in a 39.5 and they fit perfectly.  I ordered the So Kate's in 39.5, but now I'm second guessing myself.  Anyone have any experience with this style?  I haven't been able to find much information online.

Thanks!


----------



## Myrkur

How do the bengali's fit? They are available in my size again wihoo. I'm size 37,85in Bianca 140


----------



## 8seventeen19

MadeleineMB said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> I just pre-ordered a pair of So Kate Leather Specchio pumps from Saks (http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1929692239&cagpspn=pla&site_refer=GGLPRADS001).  I'm hoping to wear them for my wedding in October, so I'm reallllllllly hoping they fit.  Since they're pre-order, I haven't been able to try them on in-store and I don't totally know if the size I ordered will fit.
> 
> I typically wear an 8.5-9.  I have the Louboutin Decollete 554 in a 39.5 and they fit perfectly.  I ordered the So Kate's in 39.5, but now I'm second guessing myself.  Anyone have any experience with this style?  I haven't been able to find much information online.
> 
> Thanks!



These are not available readily anywhere yet I believe. My contact at CL does not even know the sizing. She said though that she infers they will fit like the Pigalle 120 which is .5 to 1 whole size smaller than your TTS. It looks like you will need a 39 as my 554 is a 35 and my Pigalle 120 is 34.5. Also, the material is not the most hearty and easily scratched. That Specchio is a B which has deterred me from these even though the color is stunning. 



Myrkur said:


> How do the bengali's fit? They are available in my size again wihoo. I'm size 37,85in Bianca 140


Great shoe! Same as Pigalle 120, .5 to 1 size smaller than TTS. For reference my TTS is 35.5, Bianca 35 and Pigalle 120 34.5. HTH!



telesbrize said:


> I appreciate this, but are there any other opinions on Pigalle 100? Sounds like everyone is all over the place. I'm a 38.5 in most including VP & Ron Ron (I wear these most). I'm piggie obsessed and getting frustrated. Our NM is a postage stamp and doesn't get much.


Pigalle 100, in the smaller sizes, at least, is very TTS. I am 35.5 and can even wear (with heel grips) a 36. I had no choice in my Rose Matador 100's as everything smaller was sold out. They work though! Get a 38.5. They will be fine.


----------



## 8seventeen19

karolinec1 said:


> Does anyone know if the sizing for Decollete 554 differs from the sizing for the 868 version?
> 
> Thanks!!



Yes! My 868 is a 35.5 and was a pain at first. 554 is 35 and was  completely perfect.



Zoe Bradley said:


> Hi Ladies - any advice on how the PAULINA 100mm fit? I'm generally a 37 in Pigalle 100mm and 37 in VP's. Should I take the same size? Thx!



Were you able to get them during sale? I love them! They run bigger than Pigalle 100. I take 35.5 in Pigalle, 35 in Paulina. Do a 36.5.


----------



## Myrkur

shoeaddictklw said:


> These are not available readily anywhere yet I believe. My contact at CL does not even know the sizing. She said though that she infers they will fit like the Pigalle 120 which is .5 to 1 whole size smaller than your TTS. It looks like you will need a 39 as my 554 is a 35 and my Pigalle 120 is 34.5. Also, the material is not the most hearty and easily scratched. That Specchio is a B which has deterred me from these even though the color is stunning.
> 
> 
> Great shoe! Same as Pigalle 120, .5 to 1 size smaller than TTS. For reference my TTS is 35.5, Bianca 35 and Pigalle 120 34.5. HTH!
> 
> 
> Pigalle 100, in the smaller sizes, at least, is very TTS. I am 35.5 and can even wear (with heel grips) a 36. I had no choice in my Rose Matador 100's as everything smaller was sold out. They work though! Get a 38.5. They will be fine.



Thank you so much!


----------



## telesbrize

Thank you everyone for the Pigalle sizing advice. I may just have to order a few sizes (ugh) but at least I've narrowed it down!


----------



## Chanieish

hermosa_vogue said:


> Agree that your tts is 37.5 and those balotas sound too big



Thanks for the advice hermosa! So hard to let those balotas go. They style is TDF!


----------



## Mrodnyc

Does anyone know the sizing on Sonietta flats. And the Monocronona high heel strappy spiked sandal?

I'm a 7.5 US sizes

38.5 --Rolandos
36.5 --Pigalle 120s
36.5 Helmuts


----------



## PyAri

Zoe Bradley said:


> I'm sorry I can't help with your sizing question. But would you mind letting me know where you ordered these? I've been trying to hunt down Pigalle spikes in black nappa in the 100mm heel height. Thx!



Hi there, they were black patent not nappa.  Sorry. =(


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Chanieish said:


> Thanks for the advice hermosa! So hard to let those balotas go. They style is TDF!




I know, they really are. But at the same time you're not going to wear shoes that are too big for you so they'd be a waste anyway


----------



## mizcolon73

Any info on how the galia espadrilles fit???


----------



## MadeleineMB

shoeaddictklw said:


> These are not available readily anywhere yet I believe. My contact at CL does not even know the sizing. She said though that she infers they will fit like the Pigalle 120 which is .5 to 1 whole size smaller than your TTS. It looks like you will need a 39 as my 554 is a 35 and my Pigalle 120 is 34.5. Also, the material is not the most hearty and easily scratched. That Specchio is a B which has deterred me from these even though the color is stunning.
> 
> 
> Great shoe! Same as Pigalle 120, .5 to 1 size smaller than TTS. For reference my TTS is 35.5, Bianca 35 and Pigalle 120 34.5. HTH!
> 
> 
> Pigalle 100, in the smaller sizes, at least, is very TTS. I am 35.5 and can even wear (with heel grips) a 36. I had no choice in my Rose Matador 100's as everything smaller was sold out. They work though! Get a 38.5. They will be fine.


 
Thanks for the info, shoeaddictklw!  Maybe I'll just go ahead and order the 39's as well and just return whatever doesn't fit!


----------



## lilbee2

Hey everyone I have never worn CL before an i was wondering how the lady Daf 160 platform pumps ( mary jane style) are suppose to fit. I am normally a US size 8 ans i have narrow width feet. HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## SheWhoDares

Hi everyone, 
I need some sizing help regarding the Halte 100. There is a pair available in 36.5 and I wonder if they gonna fit.

US size: 5.5
Width: narrow

Pigalle 120: 36
Lady Lynch 120: 36.5

Thank you


----------



## anniethecat

SheWhoDares said:


> Hi everyone,
> I need some sizing help regarding the Halte 100. There is a pair available in 36.5 and I wonder if they gonna fit.
> 
> US size: 5.5
> Width: narrow
> 
> Pigalle 120: 36
> Lady Lynch 120: 36.5
> 
> Thank you



My Halte are half size up from my Pigalle 120 so they should be ok.


----------



## SheWhoDares

Thank you very much


----------



## Soli156

Looking to buy some Bianca 120's, and Bibi's, but I;m wondering about the size. I'm 39 in Pigalle 100, which size should I take in the two mentioned above?? 

Thanks!


----------



## anniethecat

Soli156 said:


> Looking to buy some Bianca 120's, and Bibi's, but I;m wondering about the size. I'm 39 in Pigalle 100, which size should I take in the two mentioned above??
> 
> Thanks!



Same size in Bibi, I size half size down in the Bianca 120 but I have to do alittle stretching before I can wear them out.


----------



## rock_girl

^^ I second what Annie the Cat says!



Soli156 said:


> Looking to buy some Bianca 120's, and Bibi's, but I;m wondering about the size. I'm 39 in Pigalle 100, which size should I take in the two mentioned above??
> 
> Thanks!



I am a 39.5 in Pigalle 100 and Bibi, and I wear a 39 in Bianca.


----------



## mularice

Soli156 said:


> Looking to buy some Bianca 120's, and Bibi's, but I;m wondering about the size. I'm 39 in Pigalle 100, which size should I take in the two mentioned above??
> 
> Thanks!



I third that.

I'm 36.5 in Pigalle 100, same in Bibi and 36 in Bianca.


----------



## Soli156

Thanks all for your answers! Does the half size down rule go for Bianca 140's too??


----------



## mularice

Soli156 said:


> Thanks all for your answers! Does the half size down rule go for Bianca 140's too??



For me it does. All the Bianca's I've tried on that fit me have been 36. I am pretty sure they have mostly been 140's.


----------



## rock_girl

Soli156 said:


> Thanks all for your answers! Does the half size down rule go for Bianca 140's too??



I take both Bianca 120 & 140 in a 39.


----------



## Ltks

Hi ladies.. 

Quick question, does CL shoes come in all sizes? I'm looking into getting CL Fleuve (size 5?)and I also notice this shoes is only available at Barney's, anyone know? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dimple

My pigalle 34 in patent arrived and they seem a bit big 

When standing in them, I can slide a whole finger down. I've read that they will stretch more with time. Do you think insoles etc will stretch them even more over time?

I'm thinking they need to go back


----------



## 8seventeen19

Dimple said:


> My pigalle 34 in patent arrived and they seem a bit big
> 
> When standing in them, I can slide a whole finger down. I've read that they will stretch more with time. Do you think insoles etc will stretch them even more over time?
> 
> I'm thinking they need to go back


Wow! If you can get a whole finger down I am not sure padding is going to work, especially in the 120 pitch. My patent ones have not stretch nearly as much as my kid ones though. Try getting a Heavenly Heelz heel grip and a Dr. Scholls gel half insert. If they're still slipping after these, then yes, they probably do need to go back.  



Ltks said:


> Hi ladies..
> 
> Quick question, does CL shoes come in all sizes? I'm looking into getting CL Fleuve (size 5?)and I also notice this shoes is only available at Barney's, anyone know?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have seen a lot of stores carry this style. The 35 is available somewhere more than likely. Do you want the slingback or pump? I will try and remember what lookbooks/new arrivals I've seen them in. Also, Greige or black?


----------



## chloe speaks

MadeleineMB said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> I just pre-ordered a pair of So Kate Leather Specchio pumps from Saks (http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446598236&CAWELAID=1929692239&cagpspn=pla&site_refer=GGLPRADS001).  I'm hoping to wear them for my wedding in October, so I'm reallllllllly hoping they fit.  Since they're pre-order, I haven't been able to try them on in-store and I don't totally know if the size I ordered will fit.
> 
> I typically wear an 8.5-9.  I have the Louboutin Decollete 554 in a 39.5 and they fit perfectly.  I ordered the So Kate's in 39.5, but now I'm second guessing myself.  Anyone have any experience with this style?  I haven't been able to find much information online.
> 
> Thanks!





shoeaddictklw said:


> These are not available readily anywhere yet I believe. My contact at CL does not even know the sizing. She said though that she infers they will fit like the Pigalle 120 which is .5 to 1 whole size smaller than your TTS. It looks like you will need a 39 as my 554 is a 35 and my Pigalle 120 is 34.5. Also, the material is not the most hearty and easily scratched. That Specchio is a B which has deterred me from these even though the color is stunning.
> 
> 
> Great shoe! Same as Pigalle 120, .5 to 1 size smaller than TTS. For reference my TTS is 35.5, Bianca 35 and Pigalle 120 34.5. HTH!
> 
> 
> Pigalle 100, in the smaller sizes, at least, is very TTS. I am 35.5 and can even wear (with heel grips) a 36. I had no choice in my Rose Matador 100's as everything smaller was sold out. They work though! Get a 38.5. They will be fine.





MadeleineMB said:


> Thanks for the info, shoeaddictklw!  Maybe I'll just go ahead and order the 39's as well and just return whatever doesn't fit!



NEWS ABOUT the SO KATE

I'm in Hong Kong right now and just stopped in the CL store in Central and tried on the sample So Kate! I've been off the boards for awhile and being good but I couldn't stop myself from walking in and taking a good look at all the new styles. And immediately I saw one of my favorite styles (pigalle) looking a little  different....

I thought they would fit like a Pigalle too, but, no. I would take only .5 size down from TTS. The reason is that the Pigalle is a little more 'low cut' especially around the sides so there is much more room for your foot to fit in there - the So Kate is a little more 'modest' around the sides and there's less room for your foot in there! This is my first read on it. 

They are not expecting So Kates untill August in this store - however, they had a SAMPLE shoe (only ONE side too!) - they had a 37, but it happened to fit in my Pigalle range, which is 37-37.5 (I'm a CL TTS 38). Now, it may be that it is a Patent and also brand new, and that in this tropical heat, my feet are swollen, but front to back it fit the usual, but the toe box looked AWFUL. the higher sides squished my foot flesh out and wrinkled it; i'd snap a picture but I had my 75 year old mom with me who was freaking out about the height of the shoes


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Dimple said:


> My pigalle 34 in patent arrived and they seem a bit big
> 
> When standing in them, I can slide a whole finger down. I've read that they will stretch more with time. Do you think insoles etc will stretch them even more over time?
> 
> I'm thinking they need to go back



I personally wouldn't wear any heels that I could stick a finger in the back of.  They will stretch even though they are patent.  I would return them personally but if you want to make them work, try a few insoles/heel grips.


----------



## ptekilburn

Hi ladies,

I'm looking to buy myself a pair of CLs for my 20th birthday. I've been browsing the many styles and think I'm going to go for the classic black pumps. Torn between either:
Simple 85
Simple 100
Decollette 868

My regular US size is 8, narrow/average width. I've never worn anything but. 
However on a trip to Europe I purchased a pair of custom Italian pointed-toe leather pumps and they are a 39. They fit quite snugly  and have since stretched to become more comfortable.
I'm not in a location where I could try on CLs in store, so I want to be sure I get the right size. I checked the sizing recommendations in the initial post for the Simple and Decollette, just want to be sure if getting a 39 would be safe, since 38 in the pumps I bought in Italy didn't fit me at all!
Thanks!


----------



## beagly911

ptekilburn said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm looking to buy myself a pair of CLs for my 20th birthday. I've been browsing the many styles and think I'm going to go for the classic black pumps. Torn between either:
> Simple 85
> Simple 100
> Decollette 868
> 
> My regular US size is 8, narrow/average width. I've never worn anything but.
> However on a trip to Europe I purchased a pair of custom Italian pointed-toe leather pumps and they are a 39. They fit quite snugly  and have since stretched to become more comfortable.
> I'm not in a location where I could try on CLs in store, so I want to be sure I get the right size. I checked the sizing recommendations in the initial post for the Simple and Decollette, just want to be sure if getting a 39 would be safe, since 38 in the pumps I bought in Italy didn't fit me at all!
> Thanks!


You should be fine with a 39 in the Simples but I would do a 39 1/2 for Decollete.  I'm a US 9 and I'm a 40 in CL's in the Simples, I can do a 40 in the Decollete but they are really tight, I prefer a 40 1/2.


----------



## Dimple

hermosa_vogue said:


> I personally wouldn't wear any heels that I could stick a finger in the back of.  They will stretch even though they are patent.  I would return them personally but if you want to make them work, try a few insoles/heel grips.



Thanks Hermosa and shoeaddict. I had a strong feeling I would need to return them.

The shoes actually arrived unfinished. The glue that sticks the inner sole down wasn't even stuck on properly.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Dimple said:


> Thanks Hermosa and shoeaddict. I had a strong feeling I would need to return them.
> 
> The shoes actually arrived unfinished. The glue that sticks the inner sole down wasn't even stuck on properly.



Eek definitely send them back then!


----------



## Annie101

Hi. Hope someone can help! I was wondering on getting a pair of Chrisian louboutin Luly 140. They are used a few times. They are a size us5.5, eu35.5. I am a size eu36 in pumps in general. I would say me feet are small, and narrow.
She says she is a size 5.5 in general, but these shoes fit a little lose on her, but because of the strap it has not been a problem. She says she can put her pinky finger behind her heel no problem. Do you think these shoes will fit me!? Thank you so much in advance for your help.


----------



## J_L33

Hi guys, I'm planning to order *very prive's* from the european site (the style I'm looking for is sold out all over north america), and the only size that's available is 37. I'm actually a *37.5 in normal shoes...would a 37 be too tight?*


----------



## mularice

J_L33 said:


> Hi guys, I'm planning to order *very prive's* from the european site (the style I'm looking for is sold out all over north america), and the only size that's available is 37. I'm actually a *37.5 in normal shoes...would a 37 be too tight?*



Do you have any other Louboutin's that could help us gauge sizing?

When you say "normal" shoes do you mean? What other brands do you have and what sizes do you take in them.

I take my CL TTS in VPs (one of my favourite styles) which is a 36.5. It's fairly snug as I have wide feet but the length is good. I fear if you are a true 37.5 it may be quite small. But if you have taken other CLs or other brands in a 37 it might work.


----------



## 8seventeen19

chloe speaks said:


> NEWS ABOUT the SO KATE
> 
> I'm in Hong Kong right now and just stopped in the CL store in Central and tried on the sample So Kate! I've been off the boards for awhile and being good but I couldn't stop myself from walking in and taking a good look at all the new styles. And immediately I saw one of my favorite styles (pigalle) looking a little  different....
> 
> I thought they would fit like a Pigalle too, but, no. I would take only .5 size down from TTS. The reason is that the Pigalle is a little more 'low cut' especially around the sides so there is much more room for your foot to fit in there - the So Kate is a little more 'modest' around the sides and there's less room for your foot in there! This is my first read on it.
> 
> They are not expecting So Kates untill August in this store - however, they had a SAMPLE shoe (only ONE side too!) - they had a 37, but it happened to fit in my Pigalle range, which is 37-37.5 (I'm a CL TTS 38). Now, it may be that it is a Patent and also brand new, and that in this tropical heat, my feet are swollen, but front to back it fit the usual, but the toe box looked AWFUL. the higher sides squished my foot flesh out and wrinkled it; i'd snap a picture but I had my 75 year old mom with me who was freaking out about the height of the shoes



Whew! Thanks for posting this! I am waitlisted for a 35 in the So Kate even though I wear a 34.5 in Pigalle. So glad that it may work!


----------



## Dimple

If the patent  pigalle 120 in size 34 is too big for me (I can fit a finger down) do you think the Filo in kid leather in size 34.5 will fit?

I tried on the pigalle in python (85) in size 34 and that was snug. Am I better off with a size 34 in the Filo?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Dimple said:


> If the patent  pigalle 120 in size 34 is too big for me (I can fit a finger down) do you think the Filo in kid leather in size 34.5 will fit?
> 
> I tried on the pigalle in python (85) in size 34 and that was snug. Am I better off with a size 34 in the Filo?



Hm. Let's work this out. I have two Filo's, one a 35 (pony) that was very snug but is now perfect and no heel grip needed and a 35.5 (suede) which I have a heel grip in but still perfect. My TTS is 35.5. Pigalle is 34.5. I think it will fit, although you may need a heel grip but I do not think you'll have the space issue you're having with the Pigalle.


----------



## Dimple

Thank you, that's so helpful


----------



## Annie101

Annie101 said:


> Hi. Hope someone can help! I was wondering on getting a pair of Chrisian louboutin Luly 140. They are used a few times. They are a size us5.5, eu35.5. I am a size eu36 in pumps in general. I would say me feet are small, and narrow.
> She says she is a size 5.5 in general, but these shoes fit a little lose on her, but because of the strap it has not been a problem. She says she can put her pinky finger behind her heel no problem. Do you think these shoes will fit me!? Thank you so much in advance for your help.


 
Hi again. I would really appreciate if someone could come With their upinion on this. Would really help me. Thanks in advance. P.s She can put her pinky finger between the back of the foot and the shoe.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Ladies! Any advice on Clichy's? After years of searching I finally found a pair of Pin-Ups (basically the Clichy's with a bow right?). They're a size 36.5, 100mm. I wear a 37 in Very Prive's, a 37 in Pigalles 100mm - though I can squeeze in a 36.5 as well. thanks!


----------



## Binks

Hello  Please may I have some advice on Lady Peep's 150 (patent and kid leather)

I am a 39.5 in simple 100 but slight heel slippage + 39 in Filos but a little tight + 39 in Bianca 120 feel ok without any stretching just slightly snug but that will give a little

Also if I was to wear thin gel insoles for more comfort and to preserve the shoe should I go another half size up?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Annie101 said:


> Hi again. I would really appreciate if someone could come With their upinion on this. Would really help me. Thanks in advance. P.s She can put her pinky finger between the back of the foot and the shoe.



I think you will be ok.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Binks said:


> Hello  Please may I have some advice on Lady Peep's 150 (patent and kid leather)
> 
> I am a 39.5 in simple 100 but slight heel slippage + 39 in Filos but a little tight + 39 in Bianca 120 feel ok without any stretching just slightly snug but that will give a little
> 
> Also if I was to wear thin gel insoles for more comfort and to preserve the shoe should I go another half size up?



You'll be a 39. I honestly would not size up as these are very tall and any heel slippage could spell disaster. If the inserts do not fit initially, they will after a wear or two.


----------



## Binks

shoeaddictklw said:


> You'll be a 39. I honestly would not size up as these are very tall and any heel slippage could spell disaster. If the inserts do not fit initially, they will after a wear or two.


Thank you so much!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Binks said:


> Hello  Please may I have some advice on Lady Peep's 150 (patent and kid leather)
> 
> I am a 39.5 in simple 100 but slight heel slippage + 39 in Filos but a little tight + 39 in Bianca 120 feel ok without any stretching just slightly snug but that will give a little
> 
> Also if I was to wear thin gel insoles for more comfort and to preserve the shoe should I go another half size up?



I actually take my LPs half a size up from my Bianca 120s...  And I find it a perfect fit.  Like shoeaddictklw said, it is much better to get them as tight as possible.  When shoes have that high of a heel you really do not want to be going any bigger and padding.


----------



## MylaG

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) ------Steve Madden, Nine West 9. Aldo 40
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) -----average 
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are go: ----vp in a 39.5. Too tight. 
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. ----Very prive 100mm black leather


Hi guys. Hope you can help. I ordered the very prive 100m from Barney's in a size 39.5. I could get my foot in, but they were very tight. They do not have a 40 in stock. Do you think a 40.5 be too large?

Thank you!!


----------



## mularice

MylaG said:


>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) ------Steve Madden, Nine West 9. Aldo 40
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) -----average
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are go: ----vp in a 39.5. Too tight.
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. ----Very prive 100mm black leather
> 
> 
> Hi guys. Hope you can help. I ordered the very prive 100m from Barney's in a size 39.5. I could get my foot in, but they were very tight. They do not have a 40 in stock. Do you think a 40.5 be too large?
> 
> Thank you!!



I think it will be a little big. Ideally you will probably want a 40.

I have no tried the VP 100, all mine are the 120 but 36.5 is perfect on me, I have one pair in a 37 and that half size bigger is such a pain as it slips off all the time and with a heel grip it is still not secure. A 36 is do-able for me in soft material (not patent) but is really tight so I assume this is the same for you..


----------



## Binks

hermosa_vogue said:


> I actually take my LPs half a size up from my Bianca 120s...  And I find it a perfect fit.  Like shoeaddictklw said, it is much better to get them as tight as possible.  When shoes have that high of a heel you really do not want to be going any bigger and padding.


I was very tempted to go for a 39.5 but I don't want them to stretch and be too big


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Binks said:


> I was very tempted to go for a 39.5 but I don't want them to stretch and be too big



If they're patent, I'm assuming you're not wearing them that often so they won't stretch a lot. I've worn mine about 4 times and they haven't stretched at all


----------



## PiggyB

Okay Ladies, I didnt listen to you guys advice on the Bianca 140mm size wise (I honestly thought my feet were WAY too chubby for CLs) so i sized up and now....they are flopping off of my feet  i guess ill have to pad them up!

Anywho....now I want to try the Pigalle 100 in suede because i know they will stretch well....Any sizing advice or any GIRL DONT DO IT stories? I took a 42 in the Biancas when i should have taken a 41.5 or even a 41.....Help make a girls Pigalle dreams come true!

And im honestly terrified of going to the store to try them on....the thought of having a SA watching me attempt to squeeze my wide foot (thanks dad) into a delicate shoe is Daunting!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

PiggyB said:


> Okay Ladies, I didnt listen to you guys advice on the Bianca 140mm size wise (I honestly thought my feet were WAY too chubby for CLs) so i sized up and now....they are flopping off of my feet  i guess ill have to pad them up!
> 
> Anywho....now I want to try the Pigalle 100 in suede because i know they will stretch well....Any sizing advice or any GIRL DONT DO IT stories? I took a 42 in the Biancas when i should have taken a 41.5 or even a 41.....Help make a girls Pigalle dreams come true!
> 
> And im honestly terrified of going to the store to try them on....the thought of having a SA watching me attempt to squeeze my wide foot (thanks dad) into a delicate shoe is Daunting!



I take Pigalle 100 and Bianca 140 in the same size.  Depending on how big the Biancas are, I would advise either 41 or 41.5 in Pigalle 100.


----------



## Kalos

Annie101 said:


> Hi. Hope someone can help! I was wondering on getting a pair of Chrisian louboutin Luly 140. They are used a few times. They are a size us5.5, eu35.5. I am a size eu36 in pumps in general. I would say me feet are small, and narrow.
> She says she is a size 5.5 in general, but these shoes fit a little lose on her, but because of the strap it has not been a problem. She says she can put her pinky finger behind her heel no problem. Do you think these shoes will fit me!? Thank you so much in advance for your help.



Hi, I hope I'm not too late. I have the Luly in a 36.5. I usually take a 36 in other louboutins and other shoes. I'd say these are a little big and I could have gone TTS but I think a 35.5 would be too tight.


----------



## Binks

If I was to purchase either kid leather or patent leather in lady peeps- would I still purchase a 39 for both?


----------



## britt32087

Hi everybody, 

I'm new to CL but want to purchase my first pair for my wedding! I'm eyeing a pair of Ever Glitter Mini 100s but have no clue how they fit. Does anyone have this pair? I think they are from this year, maybe Fall/Winter 2012 if not Spring.

For reference I wear a 7.5 in most shoes, and sometimes 7. My feet width is average. Any input at all would be really great. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## austindog

Hi. I'm in love with the Louboutin Grenadine Spiked Pump- but I'm not sure which size to purchase it in. I am usually a 39.5 but does anyone know if these are small fitting?


----------



## austindog

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/LS3852700002/107/grenadine-spiked-suede-pumps# I am usually a 39.5 with average width- my current Louboutin's are sling backs in 40 (ever so slightly too big). I can't find this style anywhere else so what size would you recommend?


----------



## SheWhoDares

Hi ladies, 
 I need some sizing help regarding the Lady Peep 150. There is a pair available in 37 and I'm scared that they're gonna be too big. I normally wear a size 37.

Width: narrow
 Pigalle 120: 36
 Lady Lynch 120: 36.5

 Thank you


----------



## rock_girl

austindog said:


> http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/LS3852700002/107/grenadine-spiked-suede-pumps# I am usually a 39.5 with average width- my current Louboutin's are sling backs in 40 (ever so slightly too big). I can't find this style anywhere else so what size would you recommend?



This is the Geo Pump.  Several ladies in the "Let's Talk About New Styles" thread have commented on sizing (depends on heel height), so you might give that tread a read for more info.


----------



## telesbrize

Does anyone know how men's sizing runs? Do the soft soled shoes run differently? Looking at getting my hubby a pair, haven't narrowed down a style. Do we have a post specific to men's sizing? Any advice from women who have worn the men's styles?


----------



## mularice

telesbrize said:


> Does anyone know how men's sizing runs? Do the soft soled shoes run differently? Looking at getting my hubby a pair, haven't narrowed down a style. Do we have a post specific to men's sizing? Any advice from women who have worn the men's styles?



My bf tried on some CLs recently. He is usually an EU 43 / UK 9 / US 10. He takes this size in all his Nike trainers and also in Dior dress shoes. In other words he will almost certainly be that size.

He tried on Louis sneaker and a pointed black dress shoe (can't remember the name) at CL - he needed an EU 42.5 / UK 8.5 / US 9.5. I'd say he just takes half a size smaller in CL. He has average to slightly wide feet and I was a bit worried the pointed dress shoes would be a bit narrow on him but he said they were fine. My SA is basically the same as my bf, he takes the exact same sizes and says he generally takes 0.5 down from standard shoes and trainers.

I HTH, I guess he just needs to try them on. I'm sure there are a couple of guys on here that could help you more. I know there is one guy who posts quite regularly and has a men's thread somewhere if he doesn't see this post.


----------



## rock_girl

telesbrize said:


> Does anyone know how men's sizing runs? Do the soft soled shoes run differently? Looking at getting my hubby a pair, haven't narrowed down a style. Do we have a post specific to men's sizing? Any advice from women who have worn the men's styles?



There is a men's thread and the guys who frequent it are super helpful.  I mention this because I don't know how frequently they come to this thread.  Can't link from iPhone, but it should come up if you search the forum.


----------



## Chanieish

SheWhoDares said:


> Hi ladies,
> I need some sizing help regarding the Lady Peep 150. There is a pair available in 37 and I'm scared that they're gonna be too big. I normally wear a size 37.
> 
> Width: narrow
> Pigalle 120: 36
> Lady Lynch 120: 36.5
> 
> Thank you



Hi!

I wear a piggy 120 in 36.5 and lady lynch in 37. The shoes you mentioned definitely run large in terms of CL sizing. 

My lady peep size is 37.5 and it is a teeny bit snug. So I think 37 will not be too big for you. Good luck!


----------



## SheWhoDares

Thank you very much


----------



## karolinec1

I wear 38 in patent and kid Pigalle 100s, and I have the Bianca120s in kid in 37.5, which fit me perfectly. My simples in kid are 37.5, but they feel better in 38 in patent.  My décolleté 554s are 38, and so are my patent you yous. My CL TTS really is 37.5 in materials that have give because I have wide feet and narrow heels (or flippers, as I like to refer to them), and unlike every other normal human being, my feet swell up a half size in the morning, not at night.   I'm contemplating patent Bianca's in 38 because they have less give than kid. Do you think I'll end up walking out of them?  Thanks!


----------



## austindog

I received my Grenadine Pink Suede pumps today. I'm usually a 6/6.5 and I ordered the 6.5. So gutted that they were far too narrow and showed an insane amount of toe cleavage! After looking forward to them for so long, they are sadly being returned &#128532;


----------



## Loubiwant4me

Hello all!
I'm saving to buy my first pair of Loubis and I've decided on the Lady Peep Spikes.  Problem is, I don't have a way to try them on where I live.  I'd have to drive 3 hrs away (one way) just to try them on.  So, I thought I would ask you ladies for some advice.

Normally I wear between a US 9B to 9.5B
In ALDO shoes, I wear a US 9/40 but they end up slipping off the heel after a while so I end up adding insoles for them.

My foot is 10 inches long from my 2nd toe to my heel, and 3.5 inches across the ball of the foot area.

What size should I order? 39 or 39.5??


----------



## Loubiwant4me

What counts as an "insane" amount of toe cleavage?  Could they be too big?




austindog said:


> I received my Grenadine Pink Suede pumps today. I'm usually a 6/6.5 and I ordered the 6.5. So gutted that they were far too narrow and showed an insane amount of toe cleavage! After looking forward to them for so long, they are sadly being returned &#128532;


----------



## irissyso

I just signed on to be a member, and therefore can't post my own question yet, but I'm looking into buying a pair of new CL Ron Ron 100s, but have never before owned a pair of CLs, or even tried on a pair. Here's a link to the shoe (and site I'd be buying from): http://us.christianlouboutin.com/ca_en/shop/women/ron-ron-patent.html

I float between a 6-6.5 in Aldo and Nine West (mostly 6.5 to be safest/most comfortable). My feet are of average width.
I'm wondering if I should get a 36.5 in Ron Rons, since they now make the sizes slightly bigger than before? Or should I get a 37 and put heel grips and whatnot if it fits too big? Not sure which route to take! 
What do you guys think? Thanks so much!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

How does the Anita 85 size? I'm figuring out what I wanna buy after I sell my CLs. I was thinking of wearing tights with them, I'm TTS 36, and all NAP has left is a 36.5... if they don't fit then forget it. Thanks in advance 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/321905


----------



## telesbrize

irissyso said:


> I just signed on to be a member, and therefore can't post my own question yet, but I'm looking into buying a pair of new CL Ron Ron 100s, but have never before owned a pair of CLs, or even tried on a pair. Here's a link to the shoe (and site I'd be buying from): http://us.christianlouboutin.com/ca_en/shop/women/ron-ron-patent.html
> 
> I float between a 6-6.5 in Aldo and Nine West (mostly 6.5 to be safest/most comfortable). My feet are of average width.
> I'm wondering if I should get a 36.5 in Ron Rons, since they now make the sizes slightly bigger than before? Or should I get a 37 and put heel grips and whatnot if it fits too big? Not sure which route to take!
> What do you guys think? Thanks so much!



I wear a 7-7.5 an I take my Ron Ron's in a 38.5. I'd go 37.5 if you're a size smaller Than I am. 37 at the smallest. TTS around here can mean "true to CL size" which is typically a size bigger than most shoes.


----------



## austindog

Loubiwant4me said:


> What counts as an "insane" amount of toe cleavage?  Could they be too big?



On me, they went below my toe knuckle just covering my toenails. Beautiful shoes and on all the images they looked ok, I guess they're just not my style!  Definitely not too big, if anything I could have tried the size up (if they had not been out of stock.) my advice is to always try before you buy &#128096;&#128584;.


----------



## louislove29

So I had recently bought a beautiful pair of black patent Rolandos at NM last call. Unfortunately they were a 9 and one foot kept slipping out. I tried every heel grip and trick imaginable and still I had slippage. I returned them but would like to get another pair.

My issue is with if I should get an 8.5 or 8. I don't have any other CL to compare to an in other shoes am normally a 7.5. I also don't have the option of trying on in store because the closest NM is 2 hours away and doesn't have them in stock so online is my only choice. Thanks!!


----------



## fashion16

Some people can't do rolandos. I wear a US 7.5? And owned rolando in 38. My toes would go numb constantly. A 38.5 would have been too big. I have long toes and the toe box on the Rolando is short.


----------



## luxi_max

louislove29 said:


> So I had recently bought a beautiful pair of black patent Rolandos at NM last call. Unfortunately they were a 9 and one foot kept slipping out. I tried every heel grip and trick imaginable and still I had slippage. I returned them but would like to get another pair.
> 
> My issue is with if I should get an 8.5 or 8. I don't have any other CL to compare to an in other shoes am normally a 7.5. I also don't have the option of trying on in store because the closest NM is 2 hours away and doesn't have them in stock so online is my only choice. Thanks!!



I am size US7 and own a pair of Rolandos in 37.5.  They fit nicely but they slip out when I walk. So they have been sitting in my closet for ages. I think 38 would work for you but you may want to try them on in store though.  Hope that helps.


----------



## mrscurvy

I own Rolandos and I'm a size US 6 but my Kid leather is 36.5 and fit like a glove.. My Nude patent is also 36.5 and I have slippage so I should've went with 36 for the patent.. I have a slim narrow foot.. Padding helps with the slippage in my Patent ones..


----------



## AEGIS

i love Rolandos but have gotten rid of every pair i owned. they just don't work great with my foot


----------



## louislove29

so confused  all the reviews on neiman marcus say that people ordered a full size up but it seems that most of you ladies have ordered a half size and they still slip out or you've gotten rid of your rolandos.  this is so frustrating lol


----------



## stilly

I went a full size up on my Rolandos. In my opinion, they're certainly not the most comfortable CLs and my toes go numb if I wear them for more than a few hours. I love the style though.


----------



## atrain

I wear a US 8, and my Rolandos are a 39. I almost think I could have used a 39.5. They were tight at first, but fit like a glove after a few wears. The shoes are a little strange in the fit - the toe box is super short, and the back of the shoe doesn't come up very high, which is probably why a lot of people have heel slippage. If your foot is super narrow, you could try a half size up, but if it's average go with a whole size. Neimans is great about returns, though, so you could try one and exchange if needs be.


----------



## anniethecat

louislove29 said:


> so confused  all the reviews on neiman marcus say that people ordered a full size up but it seems that most of you ladies have ordered a half size and they still slip out or you've gotten rid of your rolandos.  this is so frustrating lol



When we say half size up it means have size up from CLTTS. I wear 41 CL TTS but in Rolando I have to get 41.5 make sense?


----------



## mrscurvy

louislove29 said:


> so confused  all the reviews on neiman marcus say that people ordered a full size up but it seems that most of you ladies have ordered a half size and they still slip out or you've gotten rid of your rolandos.  this is so frustrating lol



You also have to take into consideration long toes vs short toes as well as wide feet vs slim feet.. This plays a big part in Rolando sizing.. Most of the time when people give reviews they don't mention the above important factors..


----------



## vnapier

I wear my CL TTS. They slip a bit but I haven't had any issues. They were my first CL. I've moved on to my Pigalle's now so I mostly wear those but go back to the rolandos when I need more comfort.


----------



## louislove29

anniethecat said:


> When we say half size up it means have size up from CLTTS. I wear 41 CL TTS but in Rolando I have to get 41.5 make sense?



now i get it thank you  sorry i'm still a newbie


----------



## irissyso

Thanks so much for your input. I think I will go with the 37.5 afterall then, and if anyting, there are ways to fill the gaps (if there are any).


----------



## mrsMP

Hi Ladies,

I am gonna be purchasing the Lady Peep Spikes 150 online and I don't know the sizing on those.  I'm usually between a 6-6.5 but MOSTLY 6.  Most of my classic Louboutins are a 36 (VP, Simple, New Simple).

So, should I be getting the Lady Peep Spike 150 in a 36?

Thank you so much!


----------



## nastasja

I'm looking to know my *Lady Peep* size (in Pump AND Slingback)!!

I am a US7 (with wide feet) and already own:
Lady Clou, Sporting, VP Stud = 37.5
Mlle Marchand, Catenita, Exclu, So Private, No. Prive, Highness = 38 

Thank you!


----------



## family4life

CL usually run smaller than other shoe brands, on average half to full size.  And, depending on the style, the size vary greatly as well.  I agree with one of the posts to try on first before buying.  But, worse case, go up in size.  If too big, you can always wear insoles.


----------



## Azure_Myth

karolinec1 said:


> I wear 38 in patent and kid Pigalle 100s, and I have the Bianca120s in kid in 37.5, which fit me perfectly. My simples in kid are 37.5, but they feel better in 38 in patent.  My décolleté 554s are 38, and so are my patent you yous. My CL TTS really is 37.5 in materials that have give because I have wide feet and narrow heels (or flippers, as I like to refer to them), and unlike every other normal human being, my feet swell up a half size in the morning, not at night.   I'm contemplating patent Bianca's in 38 because they have less give than kid. Do you think I'll end up walking out of them?  Thanks!



I think you will fit better in 37.5 Patent Bianca's too. You will have heel slippage in 38 and the toe box will feel just as snug as the kid did in the beginning.

I am inbetween 37 and 37.5 but the patent Bianca's 140mm in 37.5 were snug in the toe box but gave me heel slippage. I would have been better with a 37. I fit perfectly in patent Simple in 37.5.


----------



## PippaPigalle

I need your advice girls. I have got the Pigalle bug and would love a pair of Pigaresille. 

I am a size 36 in the Pigalle 100mm and a 35 in the 120mm. Does anyone know what size I might be in a Pigaresille 100mm are they the same as a Pigalle or could I need a half to full size up or down? 

I have found a size 36.5 for sale in the 100mm and am hoping they will fit.

Many thanks in advance x


----------



## kat99

Hi if I could get some advice I would greatly appreciate it!

I am looking to get a new pair of Simple 85s and am very out of touch with Louboutin sizing..my other sizes:


Simple 85 (kid leather): 36.5
Patent 100 Decollete: 37

Would I be a 37 or 36.5 in the patent Simple 85? Thank you very much!


----------



## karolinec1

Azure_Myth said:


> I think you will fit better in 37.5 Patent Bianca's too. You will have heel slippage in 38 and the toe box will feel just as snug as the kid did in the beginning.
> 
> I am inbetween 37 and 37.5 but the patent Bianca's 140mm in 37.5 were snug in the toe box but gave me heel slippage. I would have been better with a 37. I fit perfectly in patent Simple in 37.5.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Azure_Myth

kat99 said:


> Hi if I could get some advice I would greatly appreciate it!
> 
> I am looking to get a new pair of Simple 85s and am very out of touch with Louboutin sizing..my other sizes:
> 
> 
> Simple 85 (kid leather): 36.5
> Patent 100 Decollete: 37
> 
> Would I be a 37 or 36.5 in the patent Simple 85? Thank you very much!



I would go with the same size of 36.5 in Patent as you already have a pair in Simple 85. If you go with 37, you may have more room in the toe box but you will definitely have heel slippage.

Hope this helps...


----------



## kat99

Azure_Myth said:


> I would go with the same size of 36.5 in Patent as you already have a pair in Simple 85. If you go with 37, you may have more room in the toe box but you will definitely have heel slippage.
> 
> Hope this helps...



Thank you!


----------



## PetitColibri

killerlife said:


> I'm looking to know my *Lady Peep* size (in Pump AND Slingback)!!
> 
> I am a US7 (with wide feet) and already own:
> Lady Clou, Sporting, VP Stud = 37.5
> Mlle Marchand, Catenita, Exclu, So Private, No. Prive, Highness = 38
> 
> Thank you!



you should get the same size as your Lady Clou


----------



## schadenfreude13

I'm looking at a pair of Dos Noeud  - they'd be my first CL's, and no access to a CL store for a few days but the sale is done tomorrow so I need a bit of help.

*&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.): *I'm a solid 9 in most brands (Stuart Weitzman, Tory Burch, Kate Spade, Cole Haan, LV), and very rarely a 9.5 (Manolo) or 8.5 (really stretchy Michael Kors). 
*&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)*: Average
*&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are*: None.
*&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from:* Dos Noeud, SS13
*&#8226; Please include a pic or link if you&#8217;re unsure of the style name. *(image here)


----------



## nastasja

PetitColibri said:


> you should get the same size as your Lady Clou


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## gymangel812

can anyone help me with mens louis spike sizing? my bf is a 9.5 (maybe 9) in US sizing (asics onitsuka tigers) with slightly wide feet. i'm thinking he would need somewhere around 42-43.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Does suede leather shoes stretch out after you wear them. I know patent doesn't really do . I saw a pair of geo cap toe pump it a little loose, and fit fine if I put a insole.  Would it stretch a lot?? It in 35.


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

I am thinking about the Miralep 140mm.

I am a US 8.5 in heels, with what I call a wide foot, though my SA at the Miami store said differently. I've already got the CL Corneille 100mm in 39.5 and the CL Indies 100mm in 39.

Do you think a 39 would be ok in the Miralep?


----------



## PippaPigalle

Hi ladies

I need your expert help please. I'm trying to figure out my Ron Ron 100mm size. I am a 36 in a Pigalle 100mm and a 35 (very tight but slippage in 35.5) in the Pigalle 120mm.

Could any one help? I love the piggie but I'd love to broaden my styles a little.
Thankyou in advance xxx


----------



## jaclyn86

What is the sizing like on the Yacht Spikes? I wear a 39 in Simples, Maggie, and Pigalle Plato.

Thanks!


----------



## llyymyc

Dear all, 

Looking to buy a pigalle patent 100mm nude online from Cl uk. And get my friend to mail it to me so I will incur customs and taxes And almost impossible to return or refund or exchange. If these options are available anyway. 

My size varies: 

5 for Gucci Beverly patent pump 
5.5 for jimmy choo open toed pump 
5.5 for ysl tribtoo pump 80mm 

Never tried any Cl as it is not available where I live. 

I would say my feet is narrow and thin. Measure about 23-24cm. 

Should I get the pigalle in 34.5 or 35? And since it is patent does it stretch much? If yes then should I get a not so tight pair  or should I get a snug fitting one or break in the shoes through time? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

PippaPigalle said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I need your expert help please. I'm trying to figure out my Ron Ron 100mm size. I am a 36 in a Pigalle 100mm and a 35 (very tight but slippage in 35.5) in the Pigalle 120mm.
> 
> Could any one help? I love the piggie but I'd love to broaden my styles a little.
> Thankyou in advance xxx



I take Ron Ron half a size up from my Pigalle 100.  I know women who take Ron Ron the same size as their Pigalle 100 though.  If the Ron Ron is suede I would get the same size as Piggie 100.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

im usually a size 5 in shoes. And 34.5 in bianca. 35.5 in pigalle spikes. Ladies how does the unbout runs in size??What size should i take??Since they are only available in the boutique there is no returns. it tough.. TIA


----------



## PetitColibri

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> im usually a size 5 in shoes. And 34.5 in bianca. 35.5 in pigalle spikes. Ladies how does the unbout runs in size??What size should i take??Since they are only available in the boutique there is no returns. it tough.. TIA



un bout 100 runs TTS


----------



## PetitColibri

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Does suede leather shoes stretch out after you wear them. I know patent doesn't really do . I saw a pair of geo cap toe pump it a little loose, and fit fine if I put a insole.  Would it stretch a lot?? It in 35.



I took my geo 100 suede 1/2 size down.
A lot of people here seem to say suede streches a lot more than patent so I guess they could become too big but it depends if you plan to wear them a lot (the more you will wear them the more they may stretch). HTH


----------



## DebbiNC

Sorella shoes said:


> you are soo lucky pigalles in a 42 fit. im 42.5 and no designer shoes fit  me




In CLs, we have reports on this board that Pigalle 120s run big...anywhere from 1/2 to a whole size. I know the 100mm heel is pretty much TTS since I am a true 12/42 in most other brands and the 100mm fits me. It was tight at first, but it stretched after a few wearings and now fits like a glove.

I don't have many designer brands in my closet for the very reason either they don't make them in a 42 or they are too small. On the other hand I have a lot of Weitzmans, J Crew, Pepe Jimenez, BCBG and gazillions of Nine West!

Based on some other reports on this site, the Bianca runs true to slightly large. I've never tried them on, but they are definitely on my "wish list".

Good luck!


----------



## mularice

For me Bianca is definitely 0.5 down on my TTS. I find my sizing is all over the place. High street shoes I generally take a 37 but I'm guessing 36.5 is my TTS if I'm being honest.

I take my Piggie 100, VP and Maggies all in 36.5.
Décolleté 868 and Rolando in 37
Piggie 120 in 36 (although length wise I could maybe even do 35.5 but width is impossible) and Bianca in a 36. Bianca actually it's my wide feet and the length feels good too.


----------



## akillian24

I'm hunting for a Pigalle Plato 120.  I'm wondering what size I am.

Pigalle 120:  36 is a perfect fit, but my CL TTS is typically a 37.


----------



## jaclyn86

akillian24 said:


> I'm hunting for a Pigalle Plato 120.  I'm wondering what size I am.
> 
> Pigalle 120:  36 is a perfect fit, but my CL TTS is typically a 37.



In my Plato I took them TTS. I am a 39 in Simple, Maggie 160, and PP 120


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

PetitColibri said:


> I took my geo 100 suede 1/2 size down.
> A lot of people here seem to say suede streches a lot more than patent so I guess they could become too big but it depends if you plan to wear them a lot (the more you will wear them the more they may stretch). HTH



hum that what i thought too sniff**  than i dont think i should take a pair that i loose than. I might need a pair of 4.5 or 5 instead.  thanks anyway


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

PetitColibri said:


> un bout 100 runs TTS



thanks


----------



## Gvamty

Hello, 

I have a pair of CL Particule's on hold in size 37.5 and wanted to findout regarding sizing.

I'm a 37B in ferragamos and was wondering if a 37.5 would be the right size in the CLs.


----------



## ifinena

Hello ladies, I need help in sizing for *Madeleine*.
I'm anywhere from 41 to 42. Wedges are 42, Decollete 868 I took in 42 and it's nice with a little heel slippage, Pigalles 100 I should be 41.5 (my Pigalles 41 are too tight and my 42s are really loose so never wore them). My Very Prives are either 41 if it's kid leather or 41.5 in patent. I think my best bet would be a size 41.5 as my tts for CL.
So with all of the above, would a Madeleine size 41 in satin (that doesn't stretch...) be doable for me?
Thanks!


----------



## SheWhoDares

Hi ladies, does anyone know how the Troca run?. I am normally a size 37.
I am a 36 in Pigalle 120 and 36.5 in lady lynch 120.  
Thanks!


----------



## ashcash

Hello!! I'm a newbie here so I apologize in advance if this may seem repetitive.  I'm looking to buy my first pair of Louboutins for my wedding. I'm looking at a pair of sz 38 Greissimo's on eBay but don't have a clue as to how they fit (I know that it suggested to sz 1/2 to 1 sz down but I want to hear personal experiences with this style). Please help, I want to move fast on these before someone beat me to them lol!!

US Size: 7 EU: 37
Width: Average
Greissimo Ivory Satin


----------



## telesbrize

I could use advice on a few styles that I won't be able to try on in-store. 

LOVE flats
Pigalle 85
Pigalle 100

I'm a US 7.5W. I'd rather have my shoes a bit loose than too tight. My VPs & Lady Gres are 38.5. I just got Filos in 39 (although 38.5 may have been OK). Rolling Sikes size is 38. Ron Ron 85's are a 38.5. My Yoyo 85s are a 38, although a 38.5 would have been better. So I guess 38.5 is my CL TTS. 

I've asked for Pigalle advice before, but have gotten some mixed advice. Any piggie pro's out there? I'm looking to pre-order from Saks so it would be great to get this right the first time.


----------



## atrain

I'm looking for sizing advice on the Vendome and the Flo. 

Would I take the same size in the regular Vendome and the slingback?

I am a 39 in Pigalle Plato 120s, Rolandos, and Batignolles. US size 8, normal width.


----------



## gquinn

I need sizing advice for the patent Particule and Borghese 140 in kid leather. (I was wondering if I could fit a size 37 in the Borghese)

I am a US7.5, flat-footed but narrow to normal width. I currently have:

38 Lady Peep, Devalavi, Very Croise
38.5 Lady Daf, Boulimina 

Other brands:
37.5 Gucci
38 Oscar de la Renta
38.5 Valentino, Prada

Help is much appreciated!

TIA!


----------



## cdinh87

Does the Lady Clou run big, TTS or small?  I'm normally a 35.5-36 in CL what size should I look for?


----------



## gquinn

Anybody?? I think the Borghese is the same as Bianca but with criss-cross straps. I'm concerned about the kid leather stretching out so I wonder if 37 would be too small or just right after (stretching).



gquinn said:


> I need sizing advice for the patent Particule and Borghese 140 in kid leather. (I was wondering if I could fit a size 37 in the Borghese)
> 
> I am a US7.5, flat-footed but narrow to normal width. I currently have:
> 
> 38 Lady Peep, Devalavi, Very Croise
> 38.5 Lady Daf, Boulimina
> 
> Other brands:
> 37.5 Gucci
> 38 Oscar de la Renta
> 38.5 Valentino, Prada
> 
> Help is much appreciated!
> 
> TIA!


----------



## chris.y

hi guys, 

im new to this forum and need desperate help for CL sizing!
i have really small feet and the only way i can buy Pigalle patent leather 100 is online so its a tough decision! 
i want these for my graduation 

here is a rough guide to my sizing

chanel flats: 34 (a little tight but the 34.5 were kinda loose and felt like my feet were going to slip out)
ferragamo loaafers: 35 
gucci heels: 35 (slightly big but they're platform sandals so they make do)
CL pivichic: (i went to the CL store and the smallest they had was a 35 and they were big.. i could fit my pointing finger
CL simple 70: i also tried these on in a 34 (the only 34 they had) and they were TIGHT
CL pigale plato: tried on the 35 and once again i could fit my pointing finger in..

so im hoping the pigalle 100 in size 34 will fit?


----------



## mularice

chris.y said:


> hi guys,
> 
> im new to this forum and need desperate help for CL sizing!
> i have really small feet and the only way i can buy Pigalle patent leather 100 is online so its a tough decision!
> i want these for my graduation
> 
> here is a rough guide to my sizing
> 
> chanel flats: 34 (a little tight but the 34.5 were kinda loose and felt like my feet were going to slip out)
> ferragamo loaafers: 35
> gucci heels: 35 (slightly big but they're platform sandals so they make do)
> CL pivichic: (i went to the CL store and the smallest they had was a 35 and they were big.. i could fit my pointing finger
> CL simple 70: i also tried these on in a 34 (the only 34 they had) and they were TIGHT
> CL pigale plato: tried on the 35 and once again i could fit my pointing finger in..
> 
> so im hoping the pigalle 100 in size 34 will fit?



Yup that sounds about right. I guessed my Pigalle size and got them both right. For me, Pigalle 100 is my TTS and my Pigalle 120 is 0.5 down from that.

When you tried Pivichic was it the 100 or 120 heel height?


----------



## chris.y

mularice said:


> Yup that sounds about right. I guessed my Pigalle size and got them both right. For me, Pigalle 100 is my TTS and my Pigalle 120 is 0.5 down from that.
> 
> When you tried Pivichic was it the 100 or 120 heel height?




The pivichic was the 100 

So would the pigalle 34 fit? 
I'm worried because its patens it'll be too tight? But someone said the points have more room??


----------



## mularice

chris.y said:


> The pivichic was the 100
> 
> So would the pigalle 34 fit?
> I'm worried because its patens it'll be too tight? But someone said the points have more room??



I'd say if the 35 had a finger space gap the 34 should fit.

For me, a finger space always equals a full size down.


----------



## chris.y

mularice said:


> I'd say if the 35 had a finger space gap the 34 should fit.
> 
> For me, a finger space always equals a full size down.


thanks so much for your help!!
iv done the damage now hehe 
im excited! fingers crossed they fit!!

what are your thoughts on the pigalle 85? i was tossing between that and 100 but went for the 100! 
some say the 100 are more comfier!!


----------



## mularice

chris.y said:


> thanks so much for your help!!
> iv done the damage now hehe
> im excited! fingers crossed they fit!!
> 
> what are your thoughts on the pigalle 85? i was tossing between that and 100 but went for the 100!
> some say the 100 are more comfier!!



I haven't tried the 85 before. 100 for me is perfect. I can't walk in 120 piggies. I prefer the look of 100/120 piggies. Anything lower can sometimes look a bit off to me.


----------



## MotoChiq

Hi tpfers, 

I'm interested in purchasing pigalle spikes in 120 mm with nappa leather. What size should I order (35, 35.5 or 36)? 

I'm a 36 in Simple 85

36.5 in decollete 868 and Rolandos

I have narrow feet and heels. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## flyygal

I am making my first CL purchase the Lady Peep 150mm. I am a true size 40. Do I need to go a size down or up or better still how is the sizing like in the Lady Peep 150mm


----------



## LV&Evie

 Your US size: 7.5M.  I'm a straight up 7.5 in American sizing.  In European sizing (Jimmy Choo, Brian Atwood, Prada, Moschino) I'm more of a 37.5... 38's are a bit loose, and 37's are a bit tight.  
 Average width foot. Nothing special about my foot at all.  
 I have these CLs:  Scissor Girl - 38, Jolie Noeud: 38, Decolette patent: 38.5, Materna: 38,  Older Style Ribbon Sandal: 38
 Looking for:  Very Prive, No Prive, Yo-Yo, Fifi, Filo

Help!  Want to add to my CL wardrobe with some of the "standards".  Trying to figure out my sizing for the above styles. Can't determine if I'd be a better 38 or a 37.5 in those styles.   TIA!!


----------



## auroraskye

Another newbie. I am looking to buy my first pair of CLs. I wear a 9.5 in probably 85% of my shoes. My foot width is on the wider side of average. I looked over this whole thread and all the sizing tips on the first post.. It seems these might fit me? Here's a couple of pair I'm looking at:

Pigelle 100 in Nude Lace in size 40
Lady Peep in Black Leather in size 40

Yay, nay? I haven't ever tried on any CL, but I was thinking of heading down to Nordstrom to see if they had any in my size at all. I've heard it can be harder to find the larger sizes in person. 

Thanks ladies


----------



## hermosa_vogue

atrain said:


> I'm looking for sizing advice on the Vendome and the Flo.
> 
> Would I take the same size in the regular Vendome and the slingback?
> 
> I am a 39 in Pigalle Plato 120s, Rolandos, and Batignolles. US size 8, normal width.



I take the Flo half a size down from the Vendome which I take TTS.


----------



## chris.y

Do the patent piggies stretch??! I got mine today and they're quite tight!! ><


----------



## chris.y

mularice said:


> I'd say if the 35 had a finger space gap the 34 should fit.
> 
> For me, a finger space always equals a full size down.



Hi again! 
So my piggies got delivered real quick! I have a problem! 
They are very tight! Is this normal??? I know my feet definitely won't slip out! But I don't know if I should go half a size up or not?


----------



## Azure_Myth

chris.y said:


> Hi again!
> So my piggies got delivered real quick! I have a problem!
> They are very tight! Is this normal??? I know my feet definitely won't slip out! But I don't know if I should go half a size up or not?



I would order another pair half size up without returning the one you have and try both of them together to make sure. Then return which ever one doesn't fit.

You may realize that half a size up is too big...


----------



## chris.y

Azure_Myth said:


> I would order another pair half size up without returning the one you have and try both of them together to make sure. Then return which ever one doesn't fit.
> 
> You may realize that half a size up is too big...



Hi!! 
I was thinking of doing that too!! Decisions!! Now I also want the nude ones too! Décolleté is appealing to me as well due to the thinner heel &#128553; decisions lol first world problems!! /:


----------



## choctop

Hi, I'm a newbie.
This may sound dumb, but what is "SSR" against some of the CL styles?
Thanks


----------



## LV&Evie

choctop said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie.
> This may sound dumb, but what is "SSR" against some of the CL styles?
> Thanks



I had the same thought, it refers to those people with smaller sized feet....I think the first post indicates 36.5 or 35.5 and below.


----------



## mularice

chris.y said:


> Hi again!
> So my piggies got delivered real quick! I have a problem!
> They are very tight! Is this normal??? I know my feet definitely won't slip out! But I don't know if I should go half a size up or not?



If you can order the next half size up to compare that would be best.

My shoes stretch out though so for me I prefer a snug shoe. It's sort of personal preference on how your shoes fit and feel. I can't walk in shoes if they feel like they may slip off but others feel like shoes are too tight if they are marginally snug.


----------



## Zucnarf

Girls, how do Dos Noeud fit? And what about Flo?
Are they still available?

I am 37.5 in Pigalle 120, 38.5 in old Very prive, 39 in Rolando, 38.5 in Pigalle 100, 38.5 in Decollete.


----------



## chris.y

mularice said:


> If you can order the next half size up to compare that would be best.
> 
> My shoes stretch out though so for me I prefer a snug shoe. It's sort of personal preference on how your shoes fit and feel. I can't walk in shoes if they feel like they may slip off but others feel like shoes are too tight if they are marginally snug.



As long as they stretch a bit I think it should be fine. I want to order another pair but dont have the extra cash for another at the moment &#128553; 

Hopefully they stretch out! I guess I'll feel safer with snug fit cuz I know I can't walk if they feel like they're going to
Slip off!


----------



## chris.y

mularice said:


> If you can order the next half size up to compare that would be best.
> 
> My shoes stretch out though so for me I prefer a snug shoe. It's sort of personal preference on how your shoes fit and feel. I can't walk in shoes if they feel like they may slip off but others feel like shoes are too tight if they are marginally snug.



Thank you so much by the way!! You've been really helpful


----------



## Chanieish

Zucnarf said:


> Girls, how do Dos Noeud fit? And what about Flo?
> Are they still available?
> 
> I am 37.5 in Pigalle 120, 38.5 in old Very prive, 39 in Rolando, 38.5 in Pigalle 100, 38.5 in Decollete.



Not sure about Dos Noeud, but Flo fits TTS for me. I am 38 in Decollete and 38 in Flo. I think you would do will in 38.5. Good luck!


----------



## mularice

chris.y said:


> Thank you so much by the way!! You've been really helpful



My pleasure 
They should stretch a little. Patent is always a bit awkward. As long as your toes aren't crunched you should be fine!


----------



## oatmella

I'm looking for a 'basic' pump - I like the decollete (with almond toe) and 120 mm Bianca.  I have average-width feet and usually wear a US size 7.  What sizes should I be looking for in these styles?  Thanks!


----------



## Chanieish

oatmella said:


> I'm looking for a 'basic' pump - I like the decollete (with almond toe) and 120 mm Bianca.  I have average-width feet and usually wear a US size 7.  What sizes should I be looking for in these styles?  Thanks!


Hi I usually wear a US size 7.5 and take a 37.5 in Bianca 120 and 38 in Decollete.

Best to try them on though!


----------



## oatmella

Chanieish said:


> Hi I usually wear a US size 7.5 and take a 37.5 in Bianca 120 and 38 in Decollete.
> 
> Best to try them on though!



Thanks for the sizing help


----------



## nastasja

Do the Lady Clou run/fit the same as Clou Neoud?


----------



## juliana@

Hi ladies my regular shoe size is 8. 
I own a pair of Bianca's 120 I went half size down 37.5 and they fit perfect. 

I've tried the regular Pigale 100 in 37.5 and fitted perfect but I don't know with time how much they will stretch, the 37 squished my fingers a lot. 

I want to pre order the Pigalle Plato any recommendations in size will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ReeseVuitton

Does anybody know what size to get in the Daffodile's. I wear a 9-10 normally, but I wear a 39.5 in the Pigalle 120's, 40 in the Bianca 140's and they are somewhat tight. I am looking at a pair of Daffodile's in pink in a 40.5 and I'm scared they might be huge on me. How does the sizing run on this particular style?


----------



## twilldy

anyone have any info on how the carlota 160's fit. 

Im a 37 in my alti spike and a 36.5 in my suede bianaca's and dafs. I can fit into a 36.5 or a 37 since i have a very slim foot i prefer the fit of a 36.5  

There is no where near me that carries them so trying on is not an option.  thanks for any help


----------



## Binks

I have some bianca 120 in nude patent on hold 
Would a 39 fit?

I recently had the highness in lame which In a 39 I found extremely tight 
I have had filos in suede which were a 39 and they were a slightly better fit but still a bit tight


----------



## atrain

Any advice on the new Geo Pump 120? As a general rule, should you always size down 1 full size for 120s with no platform (like Pigalles)? 

I am a US 8, CL 39 in similar styles, like PP120s, and Batignolle 100s.


----------



## Zucnarf

Chanieish said:


> Not sure about Dos Noeud, but Flo fits TTS for me. I am 38 in Decollete and 38 in Flo. I think you would do will in 38.5. Good luck!



Thank You


----------



## lexlaw18

Anyone have advice on a pair of Jolie Dune? 

My TTS is 36.5. I am a 36.5 in the Very Prive, and 37 in No. Prive, Bianca and Yoyo Zeppa Slingback. 

Thanks in advance for any information!


----------



## JaniceRogers

Hello this is my first post, my name is Janice. I was gifted a pair of CL Bianca Spikes a few months ago, however I've not worn them as I can't quite seem to figure out if they fit or not.

I only have this one pair of CL and they are in a size 40. 40/10 is the size I wear for most other shoes. I tried using the wonderful shoe reference on here but found it a bit confusing. Maybe someone can give their opinion? The pictures below are of the shoe and it's fit. I really appreciate it and thank you in advance.

http://s32.photobucket.com/user/r3sp...image.jpg.html

http://s32.photobucket.com/user/r3sp...age-1.jpg.html

http://s32.photobucket.com/user/r3sp...age-2.jpg.html


----------



## JaniceRogers




----------



## PetitColibri

JaniceRogers said:


> Hello this is my first post, my name is Janice. I was gifted a pair of CL Bianca Spikes a few months ago, however I've not worn them as I can't quite seem to figure out if they fit or not.
> 
> I only have this one pair of CL and they are in a size 40. 40/10 is the size I wear for most other shoes. I tried using the wonderful shoe reference on here but found it a bit confusing. Maybe someone can give their opinion? The pictures below are of the shoe and it's fit. I really appreciate it and thank you in advance.
> 
> http://s32.photobucket.com/user/r3sp...image.jpg.html
> 
> http://s32.photobucket.com/user/r3sp...age-1.jpg.html
> 
> http://s32.photobucket.com/user/r3sp...age-2.jpg.html



your links aren't working


----------



## JaniceRogers

They were working yesterday I'm not sure what happened.  I think for some reason they are being shortened when I cut and paste them? Any suggestions?


----------



## wm2015

I am new to CL (and designer shoes in general) and am considering purchasing the Piou Piou 85 in black kidskin leather.

Size in non-CL shoes:  size 8 in Nine West and Steve Madden
Width of feet: Wide 
Style: Piou Piou 85 in kidskin leather 

I think I need a size 38.3/8.5 but I am not sure.  Unfortunately I do not live near any store that carries CL so I'm having to order them which makes me somewhat nervous.  Hopefully you ladies can help me out before I take the plunge!


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

Could you Ladies help me on the sizing of Ron ron wedge patent please? I'm a EU 39 normally.


----------



## JaniceRogers

Hello this is my first post, my name is Janice. I was gifted a pair of CL Bianca Spikes a few months ago, however I've not worn them as I can't quite seem to figure out if they fit or not.

I only have this one pair of CL and they are in a size 40. 40/10 is the size I wear for most other shoes. I tried using the wonderful shoe reference on here but found it a bit confusing. Maybe someone can give their opinion? The pictures below are of the shoe and it's fit. I really appreciate it and thank you in advance.


----------



## rock_girl

JaniceRogers said:


> Hello this is my first post, my name is Janice. I was gifted a pair of CL Bianca Spikes a few months ago, however I've not worn them as I can't quite seem to figure out if they fit or not.
> 
> I only have this one pair of CL and they are in a size 40. 40/10 is the size I wear for most other shoes. I tried using the wonderful shoe reference on here but found it a bit confusing. Maybe someone can give their opinion? The pictures below are of the shoe and it's fit. I really appreciate it and thank you in advance.



I am a US 9 and my CL TTS is 39.5 (for reference).  I take my Bianca 120 & 140 in a 39 (same as my US size).  I find the heel cup on the Bianca is cut a little lower than most other shoes, and for me it feels like my foot is perpetually at risk from coming out of the shoe.  With practice, this has passed.

That said, I think you have the correct size Bianca.  I don't see a gap at the heel (based on the photos provided).  The kid leather with spikes will stretch some with wear.  If they feel tight in the toe box, then try the sock trick (there is a thread in this forum about it).  If they feel loose, try different ball of foot pads.


----------



## ZulemaZulema

Hey Gals!
I'm new to CLs and I recently purchased a pair of 120 Pigalles before even learning about this forum. I got them in 39 and I usually wear 8.5 - 9 in non-designer shoes. After reading a few of the threads, I found out that the Pigalle actually runs large but the shoe seems to fit me pretty well without any heel slippage. I'm now looking to purchase the Batignolles 100 also in a 39. Should I actually go up a size in these???


----------



## Babyyjulianne

What is the largest size cl run in? I'm a 10 in US and I don't think I can fit a euro size :/


----------



## telesbrize

Babyyjulianne said:


> What is the largest size cl run in? I'm a 10 in US and I don't think I can fit a euro size :/



They run in 41s and 42s. There's a thread for larger sizes in the shopping sub forum that you should look at with more specific advice. In general, they run a size smaller, but it varies a lot by the style. I'd start with size 41s as your CL TTS.


----------



## Chanieish

I need your help with the sizing of Simples 85. Would a 37.5 be comfy?

My CL sizes:
Pigalle 120: 36.5
Bianca 140: 37
Décolleté 868: 38
Flo 120: 38
Altadama 140: 38
Lady Lynch: 37
Corneille: 37.5
Helmour: 37
Fifi: 37.5

Much appreciated ladies!


----------



## Wilson9745

Hi Ladies,

I'm wondering if you can help me.

I'm looking a buying a pair of Pigalle 120s on eBay.

I'm normally a uk size 7 (us 9)

I have narrow feet

I currently own:

declics 40.5
very prive 40.5
decollete 40.5
bianca 40.5 (slightly too big probably should of gone for 40)
lady peep 40 (tight in toe box but stretching)

What size would you recommend in the pigalle?


----------



## Azure_Myth

Chanieish said:


> I need your help with the sizing of Simples 85. Would a 37.5 be comfy?
> 
> My CL sizes:
> Pigalle 120: 36.5
> Bianca 140: 37
> Décolleté 868: 38
> Flo 120: 38
> Altadama 140: 38
> Lady Lynch: 37
> Corneille: 37.5
> Helmour: 37
> Fifi: 37.5
> 
> Much appreciated ladies!



I believe 37.5 in Simples 85 will be perfect fit for you!

You and I are same size!


----------



## Chanieish

Azure_Myth said:


> I believe 37.5 in Simples 85 will be perfect fit for you!
> 
> You and I are same size!



Amazing! You are an angel! Thanks so much.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Hi Ladies,

I am a US 7.5 to 8.0 and usually wear a size 38.5 in CL's (New Piaf, Simple Pump), Jimmy Choo, and Manolo but a size 38 in Gucci. I am looking at a pair of CL Lillian Mary Janes online in a size 38.5....the seller says she is a true US size 8 and usually wears a 38.5 in CL's including the Lillian. I asked her to measure the insole, and she says it measures 10.5 inches which seems a little bit too big for a size 38.5. Does this make sense to you ladies? Do you think I'd be able to pull this size off?

Thanks a bunch. 
~SpicyTuna


----------



## maloneyxo

Hi ladies,

I'm very interested in the Louis Calf Strass sneakers. I'm usually a 38.5 in other brands but have not tried on any CLs before. Do you think I would be okay purchasing TTS or do all CLs tend to run small? I hope not as 39 is out of stock!

Thanks in advance


----------



## PetitColibri

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am a US 7.5 to 8.0 and usually wear a size 38.5 in CL's (New Piaf, Simple Pump), Jimmy Choo, and Manolo but a size 38 in Gucci. I am looking at a pair of CL Lillian Mary Janes online in a size 38.5....the seller says she is a true US size 8 and usually wears a 38.5 in CL's including the Lillian. I asked her to measure the insole, and she says it measures 10.5 inches which seems a little bit too big for a size 38.5. Does this make sense to you ladies? Do you think I'd be able to pull this size off?
> 
> Thanks a bunch.
> ~SpicyTuna



if you wear a 38.5 in Simple, I think you would need a 39 in Lillian : always size up in Lilian and Rolando (same shape)


----------



## Spaceflocke

I need help 

How is the sizing for Yolanda spikes in patent?

I am 

simple 100 size 39
Pigalle 100 size 39
Pigalle 120 size 38,5


and all the others 39...

Please help urgent many thanks


----------



## badger615

Hello ladies! 

I was gifted a pair of Decollete 838 100mm black leather heels (my first pair of CLs!) in size 39. I have an average size width at the ball of my foot and a narrow heel, and high arches. The 39s are a bit tight in length, but I know they stretch a bit so that doesn't concern me much. What I am concerned about is that the arch of my foot doesn't touch the side of the shoe! (it doesnt touch the sole nor the side, when looking at my foot from the side there is a visible gap between my arch and the side of the shoe). Does this happen to anyone?? I'm worried I'll get blisters, and, it also looks odd. 

Anyone have any adivce?? Should I try on 39.5s or 40s? (I'm a US size 9, at Aldo in european I'm a 38.5 or 39 depending on width). Or is there a style that will better accomodate my high arches? help! I don't want to have to completely return my first pair...  Thanks ladies!


----------



## Princess D

Hi!  I'm planning to order a pair of Simple 85 or 100 online and need your help for sizing.  I have a pair of Simple 85 in 36, but it was purchased back in early 2009.  They are a perfect fit but I read that the sizing have since changed.  The following are my other CL sizing:

35 in Pigalle 75
36 in Horatio
35 in new pony hair Iriza 100
35.5 in the 75cm Mary Jane's (I think the style name is Sock as written on the box)
35 in Particulier (round toe, looks like simple but with a slight platform)
35 in Roger Vivier flats if it helps

So, should I be ordering 36, same as the pair from 2009, or should I go 35.5 or 35 (TTS)?
And, does the 85 and 100 fit the same?!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## juliana@

Ladies my regular shoe size is 8
I have Bianca 120 in 37.5

What size should I get in Pigalle Plato 37.5 or 37?

Please there almost gone


----------



## Chanieish

juliana@ said:


> Ladies my regular shoe size is 8
> I have Bianca 120 in 37.5
> 
> What size should I get in Pigalle Plato 37.5 or 37?
> 
> Please there almost gone



120mm or 140mm? 

If 120mm I suggest 38-38.5 depending on your foot width. 

If 140mm I suggest 37-37.5, again depending on your foot width.


----------



## juliana@

Chanieish said:


> 120mm or 140mm?
> 
> If 120mm I suggest 38-38.5 depending on your foot width.
> 
> If 140mm I suggest 37-37.5, again depending on your foot width.



Thank you Chanieish
My width is regular. 
I want the 120 PP I have tried the Pigalle 100 in 37.5 was fine and the 37 was too tight. 
I have read that their are similar to the PP 120.


----------



## honeybunch

I wear a size 37 in Pigalle 120 which is a full size down from my TTS.  Do you think I could do the Décolleté 554 Leopard 100 pony skin in the same size or would it be too small?  TIA


----------



## ifinena

badger615 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I was gifted a pair of Decollete 838 100mm black leather heels (my first pair of CLs!) in size 39. I have an average size width at the ball of my foot and a narrow heel, and high arches. The 39s are a bit tight in length, but I know they stretch a bit so that doesn't concern me much. What I am concerned about is that the arch of my foot doesn't touch the side of the shoe! (it doesnt touch the sole nor the side, when looking at my foot from the side there is a visible gap between my arch and the side of the shoe). Does this happen to anyone?? I'm worried I'll get blisters, and, it also looks odd.
> 
> Anyone have any adivce?? Should I try on 39.5s or 40s? (I'm a US size 9, at Aldo in european I'm a 38.5 or 39 depending on width). Or is there a style that will better accomodate my high arches? help! I don't want to have to completely return my first pair...  Thanks ladies!




Guessing you mean the Decollete 868s??

If yes, then I'm right now test-driving *my* Decollete 868s   while browsing the forum, I noticed your question and I had to look down to my own pair. 
You know what? My arch (inner area) doesn't touch the side of the shoe either! My pair is size 42, my CL tts is 41.5 and in some shoes 41, and this size is correct for that style (at least half size up from CL tts).
What bothers me is that you say yours "are a bit tight in length". While the shoes do stretch in width, I'm not sure how much more comfortable they can become _lengthwise?  _If you have the option I'd say please do try on the next half size up, if only for your ease of mind.

Decollete 868s (assuming that's the one you meant) is a great classic pair and it should be with you for years to come, so it's worth the hassle.
Congrats on your new CLs!!


----------



## PetitColibri

honeybunch said:


> I wear a size 37 in Pigalle 120 which is a full size down from my TTS.  Do you think I could do the Décolleté 554 Leopard 100 pony skin in the same size or would it be too small?  TIA



too small (they are TTS)


----------



## AvondaleTiger

So I have searched and searched this thread thread for help but and at my end! I bought my wife two pairs of CLs for our 5th Anniversary (Nude patent Lady Peeps and 140 patent biancas). She does not have too many "luxury" brands, but in Tory Burch, Coach etc...she is a 7.5. I ordered 38 in both, and the biancas came today. When comparing to a similar style shoe side by side, they looked A LOT smaller! Should I preemptively exchange for a 38.5 or just let her try? Problem is I have ordered via Saks online as there is very little selection here locally...good news is, I DO have until 9/28 to get it right!


----------



## Chanieish

juliana@ said:


> Thank you Chanieish
> My width is regular.
> I want the 120 PP I have tried the Pigalle 100 in 37.5 was fine and the 37 was too tight.
> I have read that their are similar to the PP 120.



If 37.5 piggy 100 was good for you, 120PP should be the same.


----------



## Chanieish

AvondaleTiger said:


> So I have searched and searched this thread thread for help but and at my end! I bought my wife two pairs of CLs for our 5th Anniversary (Nude patent Lady Peeps and 140 patent biancas). She does not have too many "luxury" brands, but in Tory Burch, Coach etc...she is a 7.5. I ordered 38 in both, and the biancas came today. When comparing to a similar style shoe side by side, they looked A LOT smaller! Should I preemptively exchange for a 38.5 or just let her try? Problem is I have ordered via Saks online as there is very little selection here locally...good news is, I DO have until 9/28 to get it right!



Because the Bianca 140s have a steep arch, they actually run larger even if they look small as the feet are pushed forward.  For example, I am a 7.5 too and my bianca 140 size is 37. I would definitely have her try it on first especially if this is her first CL.  good luck!


----------



## honeybunch

PetitColibri said:


> too small (they are TTS)



Okay, thanks.  Do you know how they fit in comparison to the Geo 100?


----------



## AvondaleTiger

Chanieish said:


> Because the Bianca 140s have a steep arch, they actually run larger even if they look small as the feet are pushed forward.  For example, I am a 7.5 too and my bianca 140 size is 37. I would definitely have her try it on first especially if this is her first CL.  good luck!



Thanks! Tried to compare to her tallest heels, but will let her decide. Any idea on the Lady Peep size I ordered?


----------



## AvondaleTiger

AvondaleTiger said:


> So I have searched and searched this thread thread for help but and at my end! I bought my wife two pairs of CLs for our 5th Anniversary (Nude patent Lady Peeps and 140 patent biancas). She does not have too many "luxury" brands, but in Tory Burch, Coach etc...she is a 7.5. I ordered 38 in both, and the biancas came today. When comparing to a similar style shoe side by side, they looked A LOT smaller! Should I preemptively exchange for a 38.5 or just let her try? Problem is I have ordered via Saks online as there is very little selection here locally...good news is, I DO have until 9/28 to get it right!



Sorry to Hijack this thread...but have an update for myself/everyone...

Had my wife try on the Bianca 140mm in 38. One shoe was good, the other too big. So exchanging for a 37.5...so that portion is answered (I hope!!)

Assuming 37.5 is her Bianca size, is the lady peep I ordered in 38 going to be too big? If so, what size should I preemptively exchange it for? Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Chanieish

AvondaleTiger said:


> Thanks! Tried to compare to her tallest heels, but will let her decide. Any idea on the Lady Peep size I ordered?



Hi unfortunately I have not yet tried a lady peep. The heel is too high for me. 

Maybe someone else can chime in. Good luck!


----------



## CallMeSteph

Chanieish said:


> Hi unfortunately I have not yet tried a lady peep. The heel is too high for me.
> 
> Maybe someone else can chime in. Good luck!



I know sometimes ppl take their Biancas to their true size or half a size down, so that sounds about right. As for Lady Peeps, I took my to my true size so they sound like they should be fine. Louboutins are a little tricky with sizing, the best thing to do would be for her to try them on, keep in mind they do stretch a little over time so they should be on the snug side and not too loose. Good luck!


----------



## CallMeSteph

I need help with Mago 140s! I read that the Magos fit like Maggies and on the front page it says Maggies are TTS to half size down. I wear 35.5 in VP, Biancas, Simples, LPs and 36 in Declic and Miss Clichy. I have a pair of 35.5 Miss Clichys that are a bit tight and I've been stretching out. Would I take Magos in 35.5? 

I asked the seller to measure the insole (I have no idea how accurate he actually is being) but he said the 35.5 is supposedly 8.75". I had a friend measure her 35.5 Maggies and she said they were 9". Usu for my 35.5 heels I have an insole of 9" and in one post someone said the toe box is short which I have no idea how it'd affect the sizing if it does at all. I mean doesn't a short toe box usu mean more toe cleavage? Anyways, any advice would be lovely, thank you!!


----------



## juliana@

Chanieish said:


> If 37.5 piggy 100 was good for you, 120PP should be the same.



Thank you so much Chanieish.


----------



## Souzie

Evening ladies,

Anyone know the sizing on the Monocronana?

TIA!!!


----------



## Danielle81

So, I placed an order for the Pigalle 120 multi spikes from Net A porter and got an e-mail that they didn't actually have a 35.5 in stock.  In my 120 numero prives I am a 36, a 36 in ron ron and a 36.5 in my 100 batignolles.  Should I try for the 36?  The NET-A-PORTER site says the style runs true-to-size.


----------



## Chanieish

Danielle81 said:


> So, I placed an order for the Pigalle 120 multi spikes from Net A porter and got an e-mail that they didn't actually have a 35.5 in stock.  In my 120 numero prives I am a 36, a 36 in ron ron and a 36.5 in my 100 batignolles.  Should I try for the 36?  The NET-A-PORTER site says the style runs true-to-size.



Unfortunately I think the 36 will be too large for you. If you reallyyyy want it perhaps you can pad the ball and heel area, but slippage in such a high heel is very difficult.


----------



## Chanieish

I am obsessed with the pigalle plato 120! I hated the platform before and thought it was so much less sexy than the regular pigalle 120. But I saw it in real life today on a lady walking by me and my JAW DROPPED. I am planning on getting the black and nude colors.

Can someone help me with sizing? I know that they are CL TTS, but I don't know if my TTS is 37.5 or 38.

Pigalle 120: 36.5 (snug) 37 (tad loose)
Fifi: 37.5
Lady Lynch: 37
Corneille pump: 37.5
Corneille sling: 38
Decollete: 38
Simple 85: 37.5
Helmour: 37
Bianca 140: 37

Would 37.5 or 38 be better for me in the PP120. Much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## PetitColibri

xsouzie said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> Anyone know the sizing on the Monocronana?
> 
> TIA!!!



I would say TTS to 1/2 size up from my experience, TTS should be fine if you have narrow feet. 1/2 size up maybe be better if you have long toes.

Also if you have wide feet you should stay away these are really narrow and your feet will spill


----------



## Souzie

PetitColibri said:


> I would say TTS to 1/2 size up from my experience, TTS should be fine if you have narrow feet. 1/2 size up maybe be better if you have long toes.
> 
> Also if you have wide feet you should stay away these are really narrow and your feet will spill



Awesome, thanks!!!

I went 1/2 up and have narrow feet.  Fingers crossed that they'll fit!


----------



## Azure_Myth

Chanieish said:


> I am obsessed with the pigalle plato 120! I hated the platform before and thought it was so much less sexy than the regular pigalle 120. But I saw it in real life today on a lady walking by me and my JAW DROPPED. I am planning on getting the black and nude colors.
> 
> Can someone help me with sizing? I know that they are CL TTS, but I don't know if my TTS is 37.5 or 38.
> 
> Pigalle 120: 36.5 (snug) 37 (tad loose)
> Fifi: 37.5
> Lady Lynch: 37
> Corneille pump: 37.5
> Corneille sling: 38
> Decollete: 38
> Simple 85: 37.5
> Helmour: 37
> Bianca 140: 37
> 
> Would 37.5 or 38 be better for me in the PP120. Much appreciated! Thanks!



For all the research I did for Pigalle Plato, I wrote down 37.5 for myself!


----------



## Chanieish

Azure_Myth said:


> For all the research I did for Pigalle Plato, I wrote down 37.5 for myself!



Thanks!!  are we about the same size in the other styles?

Do they stretch a bit like the 120 piggies?


----------



## Soli156

I just bought a pair of Bibi's, in size 38.5 ( sized half down compared to my usual CL size). The problem is they fit just about perfectly on one foot, but the other one is almost half a size smaller, so I get quite a bit of heel slippage. I can walk with them on but that one foot slips on almost every step. What to do? Can I somehow shrink leather? Anyone got some good suggestions for insoles or anything else that might help??


----------



## rock_girl

Soli156 said:


> I just bought a pair of Bibi's, in size 38.5 ( sized half down compared to my usual CL size). The problem is they fit just about perfectly on one foot, but the other one is almost half a size smaller, so I get quite a bit of heel slippage. I can walk with them on but that one foot slips on almost every step. What to do? Can I somehow shrink leather? Anyone got some good suggestions for insoles or anything else that might help??



Take them to a cobbler and ask them to build up the sole of the shoe that's too big.  There is a thread dedicated to CL cobblers, and it will show up if you do a search of the forum.


----------



## Azure_Myth

Chanieish said:


> Thanks!!  are we about the same size in the other styles?
> 
> Do they stretch a bit like the 120 piggies?



I've never tried them on, just researched them based on other people's fit suggestions. For the ones I have tried, yes, we are the same size. 

I am:
Bianca 140 - 37
Simple 85 - 37.5 As loose as 37 Pigalle. But oddly, after wearing for a couple of hours, my feet get comfortable and the fit doesn't bother me anymore.
Pigalle 120 - Same problem as yours - 36.5 is snug and 37 a little loose.
Ron Ron - 37.5
Decollete - 38


----------



## Chanieish

Azure_Myth said:


> I've never tried them on, just researched them based on other people's fit suggestions. For the ones I have tried, yes, we are the same size.
> 
> I am:
> Bianca 140 - 37
> Simple 85 - 37.5 As loose as 37 Pigalle. But oddly, after wearing for a couple of hours, my feet get comfortable and the fit doesn't bother me anymore.
> Pigalle 120 - Same problem as yours - 36.5 is snug and 37 a little loose.
> Ron Ron - 37.5
> Decollete - 38



We are like foot twins! Thanks for all the info! You are too awesome! When I find the pigalle platos in 37.5 I'll definitely send you a message about how they felt just in case you are looking for one too.


----------



## Azure_Myth

Chanieish said:


> We are like foot twins! Thanks for all the info! You are too awesome! When I find the pigalle platos in 37.5 I'll definitely send you a message about how they felt just in case you are looking for one too.



Don't mention it! And, yes, I would love to hear about the fit of PP 120.


----------



## CallMeSteph

Has anyone tried the Loubi Bike on? Are they TTS? Like do they fit like all their other boots? On Netaporter they say it's TTS but narrow across the top, not sure what that exactly means.. Thank you!


----------



## louislove29

Good afternoon ladies 

Was hoping some of you could help me with Rolando sizing. I previously wanted to buy th patent leather ones but have fallen in love with the camel color kidskin. When I tried on the nude patent leather ones at NM I was a 38.5 but am wondering if I should get a 38 in the kidskin since it will probably be more flexible to breaking in than the patent ones??

For reference I'm usually a 7.5 in other US shoes
My foot is of average width
The only CL's I have so far are patent neofilo's and they're a 37.5

Thank you!!


----------



## LV&Evie

I have a similar question as the LouisLove29 above...  

I feel like I really need a Rolando in my collection, and am wondering about sizing.  I'm a 7.5 US Medium, and I'm fitting a 38 in about ALL of my CLs (Scissor Girl, VP, Joli Noeud, Materna, etc) except for the Decollete which I took in a 38.5     My insole varies slightly from foot to foot,  but I'm between 9.5 and 9.75 inches.    I tend to buy shoes pre-loved if it helps, so they are often older styles, not the newer, straight from the boutique ones.   

What size Rolando would be best for me... 38 or 38.5 ??


----------



## JadedSeoul

Can anyone help me on recommended sizing for the lady corset?
I'm 38.5 in  simple, décolleté 868
39 in laponos
38 in Bianca's
Thanks!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

LV&Evie said:


> I have a similar question as the LouisLove29 above...
> 
> I feel like I really need a Rolando in my collection, and am wondering about sizing.  I'm a 7.5 US Medium, and I'm fitting a 38 in about ALL of my CLs (Scissor Girl, VP, Joli Noeud, Materna, etc) except for the Decollete which I took in a 38.5     My insole varies slightly from foot to foot,  but I'm between 9.5 and 9.75 inches.    I tend to buy shoes pre-loved if it helps, so they are often older styles, not the newer, straight from the boutique ones.
> 
> What size Rolando would be best for me... 38 or 38.5 ??



 I'd say 38.5 as Rolandos are very tight in the toe box and tend to run small.


----------



## LV&Evie

Mrs. MFH said:


> I'd say 38.5 as Rolandos are very tight in the toe box and tend to run small.



Thank you!!


----------



## af4shoppin

I just ordered a pair of Pigalle 120 in a 39. Should they be OK?

*Bianca 140 in 39.5, they are actually comfortable now, I maybe could have done a 39 but they were way too tight when I first tried them on in store
*Very Prive in 39, the kid are a snug but tolerable fit, the patent are still very snug after several wears, the length on both is very exact (my toes slip though just a little if I've been standing for a while)
*Cachotierre 100 in 39.5
*Arnold 100 in 39.5
Other brands: I'm almost always a US 9; my left foot is a tiny big longer, so rarely I get a 9.5; Nine West I think run a little big, so I get 8.5 in any closed toe shoes, still a 9 in open toe. I believe a US 9 is actually a EU 40 (thinking about my Zara and Aldo shoes); sometimes I see that a 39.5 is equal to a US 9. Confused...

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## af4shoppin

af4shoppin said:


> I just ordered a pair of Pigalle 120 in a 39. Should they be OK?
> 
> *Bianca 140 in 39.5, they are actually comfortable now, I maybe could have done a 39 but they were way too tight when I first tried them on in store
> *Very Prive in 39, the kid are a snug but tolerable fit, the patent are still very snug after several wears, the length on both is very exact (my toes slip though just a little if I've been standing for a while)
> *Cachotierre 100 in 39.5
> *Arnold 100 in 39.5
> Other brands: I'm almost always a US 9; my left foot is a tiny big longer, so rarely I get a 9.5; Nine West I think run a little big, so I get 8.5 in any closed toe shoes, still a 9 in open toe. I believe a US 9 is actually a EU 40 (thinking about my Zara and Aldo shoes); sometimes I see that a 39.5 is equal to a US 9. Confused...
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!



Still waiting for help. Thanks!


----------



## af4shoppin

af4shoppin said:


> Still waiting for help. Thanks!



So the 39s arrived today. Yay! So excited  

I'm a little worried because they were totally comfortable (for 5 in heels). There was no heel slippage, and only my pinky toe was a little tight.  Should I exchange them for a 38.5 just be be safe (thinking ahead regarding stretching)?


----------



## Azure_Myth

af4shoppin said:


> So the 39s arrived today. Yay! So excited
> 
> I'm a little worried because they were totally comfortable (for 5 in heels). There was no heel slippage, and only my pinky toe was a little tight.  Should I exchange them for a 38.5 just be be safe (thinking ahead regarding stretching)?



I would exchange them for a 38.5 for fear of leather stretching, however, I would be more concerned about the type of leather they are. If patent, then, your pinky toe won't be the only one hurting in a smaller size. On the other hand, if you got Kid, then you have a better chance of getting comfortable quicker in 38.5. Same scenario as with your VP's currently! Good luck... CL's sizing can be tricky but once you find the right pair... all pain is forgotten!


----------



## af4shoppin

Azure_Myth said:


> I would exchange them for a 38.5 for fear of leather stretching, however, I would be more concerned about the type of leather they are. If patent, then, your pinky toe won't be the only one hurting in a smaller size. On the other hand, if you got Kid, then you have a better chance of getting comfortable quicker in 38.5. Same scenario as with your VP's currently! Good luck... CL's sizing can be tricky but once you find the right pair... all pain is forgotten!



Thanks for your reply! 

They are patent. I think I'm going to return them. I have me SA on the hunt for a 38.5 in nude.


----------



## harleysmom

Hi,
I am looking for sizing advice on a pair of New Simple Pumps in Patent. I wear a size 9 and normal width. I tired on the 9.5 and they were very tight. Should I go up to a 10? Any advice would be great! Thanks!!!


----------



## af4shoppin

af4shoppin said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> They are patent. I think I'm going to return them. I have me SA on the hunt for a 38.5 in nude.



The 38.5 is working well so far. Thanks again!


----------



## Kaja Elisabeth

Hi guys, need some help with a pair of So Kate mini glitter. I think they might just be perfect for my wedding and they have them for pre-order on Saks. I'm also going to a CL store in December, but I'm afraid I won't find another pair just as pretty in that price range. 

The only CLs I have are Very Prive (new) in a 36 and they're a bit big, but in width they just fit (comfortably though). I'm usually between a 35.5 or a 36, but my feet are obviously a bit on the wider side. 

Should I get them in 36 (heard they're a bit on the smaller side) or not at all? I'm afraid they'll be too narrow. It's not a big pain returning them, but it will be a b***h getting customs back.


----------



## Azure_Myth

af4shoppin said:


> The 38.5 is working well so far. Thanks again!



Excellent! So happy to hear that...


----------



## Trm32137

Hi! I recently bought a pair of patent leather lady peeps online in size 38 and they were too small my toes were super crammed! I returned them and decided I wanted Bianca's instead. I am usually a 7.5 in heels and 8 in all other shoes. I usually buy 7.5 in closed toed heels due to stretching. The only shoe in always consistent in is Steve Madden where I'm always an 8. I don't have narrow or a wide food, just average. What size would you recommend in the Bianca patent leather and Bianca regular leather? Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## BattyBugs

I have the Bianca 120's in my usual size, which is a 40. They fit perfectly. I've also tried on several of the Biancas with the 140 heel and they fit perfectly in a 40, as well. I'd suggest going with your usual heel size.


----------



## Kfoorya2

I am looking into getting my first Louboutin unbout heels but not sure on sizing. 

I would really appreciate anyone's help if they familiar with the unbouts 120 or 100

I usually wear a US size 7.5 in most shoes. TIA!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Can someone tell me about sizing Nitoinimoi, Sonietta, Madame Butterfly booties, Pique Cire and Mostola. I have C-wide feet. 

I wear 38 in very prive (not sure if they are considered the new or old) and 38.5 in Lillian and Bianca

 38 in Gucci, 39 in Valentino Mena pump, 39 in Valentino D'orsay(they numb my little toe, they're SOOOO narrow), 38 in Prada, 38 in YSL Tribute sandals. 38 in Zanotti, 8.5 in Stuart Weitzman, 38 in Choo. Usually an 8B in most US. I don't typically need a wide in US but find designer shoes very narrow.

Would appreciate any help. Thanks!!!!


----------



## af4shoppin

Trm32137 said:


> Hi! I recently bought a pair of patent leather lady peeps online in size 38 and they were too small my toes were super crammed! I returned them and decided I wanted Bianca's instead. I am usually a 7.5 in heels and 8 in all other shoes. I usually buy 7.5 in closed toed heels due to stretching. The only shoe in always consistent in is Steve Madden where I'm always an 8. I don't have narrow or a wide food, just average. What size would you recommend in the Bianca patent leather and Bianca regular leather? Thanks for the help in advance!



I wear a size 9  and 38.5 in closed toe pumps (including Steve Maddens), and I bought my patent Bianca 140mm in a 39.5 because the were so much more comfortable than the 39s I first tried on (as recommended by TPF). I should have listened.  The 39.5s (which were also tight the first 3 or 4 wears) have stretched and are very comfy, but I have to put heel pads in. 

As long as the length is OK, I would say deal with the crammed toes for the first few wears.  Be smart about it though. If you can't walk, or your toes are going numb, that would be a no for me. Both patent and regular leather will stretch, the regular leather more so than the patent.


----------



## coka

Hi Ladies, 

I am a first time Louboutin shopper and got a pair of 120 mm Bianca patent leather in 38. As I slip them on they feel very tight especially in the toe area. I typically wear size 8 or 38. Before purchasing these, I tried on a 8 1/2 but 140 mm and they were big in the heel. 38th fit well.

Will they stretch?


----------



## Tivo

coka said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am a first time Louboutin shopper and got a pair of 120 mm Bianca patent leather in 38. As I slip them on they feel very tight especially in the toe area. I typically wear size 8 or 38. Before purchasing these, I tried on a 8 1/2 but 140 mm and they were big in the heel. 38th fit well.
> 
> Will they stretch?


 
I'm a first timer too! Also purchased Bianca patent, but I got the 140's in 38.5. I usually wear size 8 but they were too snug, now I'm thinking of sizing up to 39. I've read on this forum that you should size down but that just doesn't seem possible with this shoe, TBH. Perhaps it's the patent leather, but after wearing them at home every day since I purchased last week they still don't feel like they've stretched at all.


----------



## Deepika

Hi

I'm wondering if you guys could help me out with the sizing of BLACK CANASSONE 100mm boot. 
I was wondering if an 8.5 would fit me. 
I currently own pigalle 100mm in size 7.5.
Tory burch- 7
Jimmy choo-7
Hugo boss - 7
Valentino- 7 or 7.5

Thank you so much!


----------



## Jongunawan

great!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

does the so kate in python runs TTS or smaller??i saw different opinions as to run smaller to run bigger and true to size?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> does the so kate in python runs TTS or smaller??i saw different opinions as to run smaller to run bigger and true to size?



I know Stilly recommended TTS as they run slightly different than Pigalle 120.  I have mine .5 down but some have TTS. I don't think the python will stretch as much...


----------



## Ms.parker123

ladies, so I'm eyeing the Carlota platform heels but since I haven't found them at my local Neiman Marcus to try them on I wanted your opinion before I order a pair online. I'm about a 10 in most heels (usually they flop just a little but a foot insert does the trick) so are they TTS  in which I should order- 41 or 41.5??

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Chris...ents%3D&eItemId=prod157600047&cmCat=productHi


----------



## Kfoorya2

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> does the so kate in python runs TTS or smaller??i saw different opinions as to run smaller to run bigger and true to size?



I will say TTS or half size smaller. I think TTS more likely would work.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Kfoorya2 said:


> I will say TTS or half size smaller. I think TTS more likely would work.


i asked the store where i was about to order she told me it runs bigger...Since the boutiques have no returns only store credit. I hesitate to order it. So im really hoping i'll be able to find it in a store with good return policy.


----------



## Talithajoy

Do the Inverness ankle boots run true to size?


----------



## emilybug

I'm looking to buy my first pair of CL heels. The ones I'm looking at are the Malabar Hill 100. Here's a link:

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=502699080

I wear a US 7 in almost every heel. Does anyone know if these are TTS? They're pony hair...


----------



## europe4fun

Been researching this for hours and more confused than when I started...

Hoping someone who reads this is my size 7.5 US and happens to have the shoes I am currently bidding on - YoYo Slingback Peeptoes size 38

I will be devastated if I win these shoes and they are too big to wear.

I keep wavering between looking for 37.5 or 38s and happen to find this pair size 38 that I really want.

Anybody my size with this style (or similar) CLs that can help?

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## PetitColibri

emilybug said:


> I'm looking to buy my first pair of CL heels. The ones I'm looking at are the Malabar Hill 100. Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=502699080
> 
> I wear a US 7 in almost every heel. Does anyone know if these are TTS? They're pony hair...



yes they are TTS ! HTH


----------



## emilybug

PetitColibri said:


> yes they are TTS ! HTH


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Chanieish

Can I get your opinion ladies? 

So I wear piggy 120 in 36.5, So Kate in 37, Simple 85 in 37.5, fifi/filo in 37.5, Decollete 868 in 38, lady Claude in 38, altadama 140 in 38 and Cornielle sling in 38. I always assumed that my TTS was 38.

So I thought I would be a 38 in Pigalle Plato 120. My SA made my try a 36.5 (the only size they had) on today and I refused 3 times because it looked so tiny. Well lo and behold, they were only a teeny bit snug and I think a 37 would be perfect for me!!!

Is it weird to take 1 size down from TTS in Pigalle Plato 120? Planning to order online.


----------



## rhondaroni0

My US size is usually 8 or 8W. I wear 38 in YSL tribute, 39 in all Valentino
I own the newer very prive in 38 and Lillian in 38.5

I am wondering about the bloody mary's. What size do you think would be good?


----------



## Chanieish

rhondaroni0 said:


> My US size is usually 8 or 8W. I wear 38 in YSL tribute, 39 in all Valentino
> I own the newer very prive in 38 and Lillian in 38.5
> 
> I am wondering about the bloody mary's. What size do you think would be good?



I wear a 7.5 US sizing and got a 38.5 in Bloody Mary. They are a teensy weeny bit big, but because of all the straps, my foot is still held in. I could have fit into a 38 as well. So I would say 0.5 up from your US size, but 1 size up would be very doable especially if your feet are on the wide side.

Hope this helps!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Chanieish said:


> I wear a 7.5 US sizing and got a 38.5 in Bloody Mary. They are a teensy weeny bit big, but because of all the straps, my foot is still held in. I could have fit into a 38 as well. So I would say 0.5 up from your US size, but 1 size up would be very doable especially if your feet are on the wide side.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks! The shoes are a 38. Sounds like I need a 38,5. Bummer! Thanks so much for the advice. Now I know what I'm looking for.


----------



## rhondaroni0

Talithajoy said:


> Do the Inverness ankle boots run true to size?




Also wondering this....


----------



## msohm

Does anyone know how the Ever pumps fit? I couldn't find any info. I'm a 34 all around in loubs. Except for slingbacks. Considering the Ever in a size 34.5.


----------



## Chanieish

Hi ladies! I need some quick help please!

I wear a 36.5 in pigalle 120s, but can make 37 work, though there is a little gap in the back.

What size would I be for Lucifer bow 120? I'm reading it runs a little bigger so would a 37 be too big?

Thank you!


----------



## kate1988

hi just purchased my first pair of louboutin on ebay,but not sure if they fit,its Jessie boots 85 and l think from 2010 collection,its europian size 40 is it true size or these boots run small?


----------



## Tivo

Update on my Bianca's:

They are DEFINITELY stretching. I was fearful they would remain too tight, but now I see they are molding to my feet. I'm even getting a bit of heel slippage. Not out of the shoe, but just a little bit, especially with tights. I'm still happy I went up half a size from my normal size 8 because the 38 was far too tight to walk in. To all you concerned about the sizing as I was, they will definitely stretch!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Chanieish said:


> Hi ladies! I need some quick help please!
> 
> I wear a 36.5 in pigalle 120s, but can make 37 work, though there is a little gap in the back.
> 
> What size would I be for Lucifer bow 120? I'm reading it runs a little bigger so would a 37 be too big?
> 
> Thank you!



37 would be ok but 36.5 would be a more snug fit.  Since they are so rare I would go with the 37 and make it work.  Good luck.


----------



## akillian24

Ok.. I'm just trying to confirm:  So Kates are a half size down from CL TTS?  Or are they TTS?

I'm a perfect 36 in Piggy 120s, and TTS 37 CLs.  Trying to figure out if I order So Kates in a 36.5 or a 37.  Probably bronze patent.


----------



## Sue89

Good evening ladies, I hope you can help me!

I'm usually 40 (10 in US sizing??)

I think I have a pretty wide feet.. Well.. I guess.

I have: Bikiki 41, Bana 41, Vizir Pump 41, Nitoinimoi 41 (40.5 could fit), Lisse 41, Belle 41, Zipito 41(40.5 would fit better), Gilet Sandle and Bibi in 40.5 (would be better a 41 fot both), Harletty 40.5 (in store I tried a 41 and it was a little more comfortable), n° Prive 41, Marple Town 41, Loubi Bike 41.. In store I've tried a lot of models and I usually feel much better in 41.

I would like to know what you think about the Alta Fifre, someone of you owns them? If I'm usually 41 they could be ok for me in 41? I'm afraid that they could be tight...

Thank you.


----------



## Chanieish

Mrs. MFH said:


> 37 would be ok but 36.5 would be a more snug fit.  Since they are so rare I would go with the 37 and make it work.  Good luck.



Thank you very much for your advice! I'll see if I can haggle it out with the seller for below $1k lol


----------



## bpourian

thank you


----------



## bpourian

Hello:

I need the collective wisdom of the group.  I am trying to buy my girlfriend her first pair of Louboutin.  These are the shoes I wish to buy her:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Ch...-Peep-Toe-Red-Sole-Bootie-Black/prod88140205/

She normally wears a size 38, and from what I can gather, CLs run small.  So I was thinking 38 1/2 (or even 39), but since it is open toe, so I am wondering if I need to go up a size?  I have no idea of her width or anything else and I don't want to ask to raise suspicion.  With open toe would you rather a smaller shoe or a larger one?  

Thanks so much.


----------



## Chanieish

akillian24 said:


> Ok.. I'm just trying to confirm:  So Kates are a half size down from CL TTS?  Or are they TTS?
> 
> I'm a perfect 36 in Piggy 120s, and TTS 37 CLs.  Trying to figure out if I order So Kates in a 36.5 or a 37.  Probably bronze patent.



This is tricky because from what I've read on here, they half say 0.5 down from CL TTS and the other say CL TTS. 

In my personal experience, I look 0.5 down from my CL TTS. I wear a 37.5 normally and the 37 fit well. 37.5 had a bit of a gap in the back. I am a 36.5 in pigalle 120's.


----------



## Sue89

bpourian said:


> Hello:
> 
> I need the collective wisdom of the group.  I am trying to buy my girlfriend her first pair of Louboutin.  These are the shoes I wish to buy her:
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Ch...-Peep-Toe-Red-Sole-Bootie-Black/prod88140205/
> 
> She normally wears a size 38, and from what I can gather, CLs run small.  So I was thinking 38 1/2 (or even 39), but since it is open toe, so I am wondering if I need to go up a size?  I have no idea of her width or anything else and I don't want to ask to raise suspicion.  With open toe would you rather a smaller shoe or a larger one?
> 
> Thanks so much.



So sweet of you, lucky girlfriend!  They're beautiful!!  From my experience I would personally go with a full size up, but I hope there is someone here that is familiar with that style and can help you! The width of the feet is really helpful anyway, but maybe with this model which have that lace above is not strictly important..


----------



## akillian24

Chanieish said:


> This is tricky because from what I've read on here, they half say 0.5 down from CL TTS and the other say CL TTS.
> 
> In my personal experience, I look 0.5 down from my CL TTS. I wear a 37.5 normally and the 37 fit well. 37.5 had a bit of a gap in the back. I am a 36.5 in pigalle 120's.



Thank you so very much!  I think I'm going to half size down.. the Pigalle fits me well at one size down, and a TTS CL 37 can be a bit roomy ... so .... there's my logic. LOL


----------



## hanagirl

Hi everyone!  I want t purchase an Iriza 100 pony hair (leopard).  I'm not so sure if I should purchase TTS or go a half size down.

For reference, here are my shoe sizes...

Very prive - 35.5
Pigalle 100 35.5
Jimmy Choo Abel and Anouk - 35
Manolo Blahnik BB pumps - 35.5

What do you think? 35 or 35.5 for the Iriza? 

TIA!


----------



## Soli156

I'm size 39 in pigalle 100, which size should I take in pigalle plato 120??


----------



## Kirzty

Hi All,

I was just wondering what the difference is between neofilo 120 & new simples 120 also could Sumone please measure the inside of the new simples left to right!! should I also order true to size? Every time I order Louboutins they seem to be narrow on me I'm a size 36 xxx


----------



## rhondaroni0

Does anyone know which one is more comfortable? Lisse or C'est moi? I wear 38.5 in Inverness. I assume I would wear 38.5 in those also.


----------



## Sue89

rhondaroni0 said:


> Does anyone know which one is more comfortable? Lisse or C'est moi? I wear 38.5 in Inverness. I assume I would wear 38.5 in those also.



Hi, I have the Lisse 100 and they're really comfortable, if I'm not wrong the C'est moi are 120 with 2cm of platform so still an arch of 10cm and also the heel is thicker this make me think that they could be even more comfortable..  Can't help with the size sorry!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Sue89 said:


> Hi, I have the Lisse 100 and they're really comfortable, if I'm not wrong the C'est moi are 120 with 2cm of platform so still an arch of 10cm and also the heel is thicker this make me think that they could be even more comfortable..  Can't help with the size sorry!


Thanks so much!


----------



## lawyer2121

Does anyone have any sizing advice for the below bootie?

I'm normally a 7.5 in non-CL shoes and have been consistent in CL's but they are mostly open toe. Lady peeps in 37.5, No Prive Glittered slingback in 37.5 and the Bianca in 37.

I figured I should rely on Pigalle 120 sizing advice and size down but am kind of confused. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

EDIT: the image didn't post the first time so here's the link: 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Christi...ements%3D&eItemId=prod158570018&cmCat=product

Thank you!


----------



## akillian24

shoeaddictklw said:


> These are not available readily anywhere yet I believe. My contact at CL does not even know the sizing. She said though that she infers they will fit like the Pigalle 120 which is .5 to 1 whole size smaller than your TTS. It looks like you will need a 39 as my 554 is a 35 and my Pigalle 120 is 34.5. Also, the material is not the most hearty and easily scratched. That Specchio is a B which has deterred me from these even though the color is stunning.



Oh no.. it's super delicate? I'm not fantastic with not scuffing shoes. This may be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Soli156

Soli156 said:


> I'm size 39 in pigalle 100, which size should I take in pigalle plato 120??



+ and how are they to walk in compared to the 100's??

Also could someone share their thoughts on the Zazou, and which size to take?? Thanks!


----------



## 8seventeen19

akillian24 said:


> Oh no.. it's super delicate? I'm not fantastic with not scuffing shoes. This may be a deal breaker for me.



It's crazy delicate. It's why I passed. They will probably not be perfect out of the box.


----------



## BabyDollChic

Will the Pigalle Plato's stretch after a few wears? I purchased them in a 5.5 and they fit, but I don't know if I should go down to a 5. I would go in store to try them on, but my local Saks don't carry this style.


----------



## Loubspassion

BabyDollChic said:


> Will the Pigalle Plato's stretch after a few wears? I purchased them in a 5.5 and they fit, but I don't know if I should go down to a 5. I would go in store to try them on, but my local Saks don't carry this style.


Hello,
Can someone advise if a pair of Filo in 34.5 will fit? My TTS is 35 - 35.5 in Louboutin and 5.5US

My size 
Rolando (old): 36 , have now stretched and need heel grips
NP: 36 (perfect fit in length)
Pigalle 120: 34.5
Milady: 35.5
Lady Peep: 35 glitter and 35.5 patent (now stretching a bit and will need padding)
Banane 35.5 (need heel grips)

Other designers: Gucci 35.5, Bottega: 35 and 35.5, Dior: 35, YSL Tribtoo pumps 35 and Tribtoo slings 36 (fit well thanks to the adjustable back strap)

So based on this, would you say I can fit in a 34.5 for Filo 100mm? The insole length provided is a tad bit smaller than what fits me best with open toe Loubis but since the filo are round toe, they'll probably fit like open toe IMO. Now the stretching part will help so please help me with that.

TIA


----------



## Kirzty

Hiya, Could Sumone please advise whether Neofilo patent will stretch I have ordered them in a 36.5 & a 37 the 36.5 fits perfect on length however the toe box (width) is tight, the 37s are comfy in the toe box but loose in length is it better to get insoles for the 37s or to try stretch the 36.5s (if the patent stretches) I'm gonna b wearing them most days as my work shoes.
 xx


----------



## Onye54

Can someone help me...I only have one pair of Cls (Daffodile) and I wanted to purchase the Bianca 140mm. I wear 41 in the Daff although my heel slips right out of it so I had to put heel grips and pad the the toe box for it to fit...so I'm thinking 40.5 would be good?


----------



## anniethecat

hanagirl said:


> Hi everyone!  I want t purchase an Iriza 100 pony hair (leopard).  I'm not so sure if I should purchase TTS or go a half size down.
> 
> For reference, here are my shoe sizes...
> 
> Very prive - 35.5
> Pigalle 100 35.5
> Jimmy Choo Abel and Anouk - 35
> Manolo Blahnik BB pumps - 35.5
> 
> What do you think? 35 or 35.5 for the Iriza?
> 
> TIA!




They run TTS


----------



## anniethecat

Soli156 said:


> I'm size 39 in pigalle 100, which size should I take in pigalle plato 120??



I take PP120 in my Pigalle 100 size, I size down half size in Pigalle 120.


----------



## anniethecat

akillian24 said:


> Oh no.. it's super delicate? I'm not fantastic with not scuffing shoes. This may be a deal breaker for me.




Yes specchio is super delicate, it scratches really easy and must be treated very carefully.


----------



## anniethecat

Soli156 said:


> + and how are they to walk in compared to the 100's??
> 
> Also could someone share their thoughts on the Zazou, and which size to take?? Thanks!



The arch is the same as the 100, but it is a 120mm heel.  For me I can feel the difference and the 100's are easier for me.


----------



## anniethecat

BabyDollChic said:


> Will the Pigalle Plato's stretch after a few wears? I purchased them in a 5.5 and they fit, but I don't know if I should go down to a 5. I would go in store to try them on, but my local Saks don't carry this style.



Are they patent?  Then not so much, my patent PP hardly stretched at all.


----------



## anniethecat

Loubspassion said:


> Hello,
> Can someone advise if a pair of Filo in 34.5 will fit? My TTS is 35 - 35.5 in Louboutin and 5.5US
> 
> My size
> Rolando (old): 36 , have now stretched and need heel grips
> NP: 36 (perfect fit in length)
> Pigalle 120: 34.5
> Milady: 35.5
> Lady Peep: 35 glitter and 35.5 patent (now stretching a bit and will need padding)
> Banane 35.5 (need heel grips)
> 
> Other designers: Gucci 35.5, Bottega: 35 and 35.5, Dior: 35, YSL Tribtoo pumps 35 and Tribtoo slings 36 (fit well thanks to the adjustable back strap)
> 
> So based on this, would you say I can fit in a 34.5 for Filo 100mm? The insole length provided is a tad bit smaller than what fits me best with open toe Loubis but since the filo are round toe, they'll probably fit like open toe IMO. Now the stretching part will help so please help me with that.
> 
> TIA




I would go 35 in those.


----------



## anniethecat

Kirzty said:


> Hiya, Could Sumone please advise whether Neofilo patent will stretch I have ordered them in a 36.5 & a 37 the 36.5 fits perfect on length however the toe box (width) is tight, the 37s are comfy in the toe box but loose in length is it better to get insoles for the 37s or to try stretch the 36.5s (if the patent stretches) I'm gonna b wearing them most days as my work shoes.
> xx




In my experience patent does not stretch much, whether or not you should get 37 depends on your comfort level and how tight the toebox is.


----------



## anniethecat

Onye54 said:


> Can someone help me...I only have one pair of Cls (Daffodile) and I wanted to purchase the Bianca 140mm. I wear 41 in the Daff although my heel slips right out of it so I had to put heel grips and pad the the toe box for it to fit...so I'm thinking 40.5 would be good?




Yes 40.5 should work.  I am a TTS 41 and take Bianca in 40.5


----------



## Loubspassion

anniethecat said:


> I would go 35 in those.



Thank you. I thought so...


----------



## Newbie2510

Hi all I need your expertise here..

I am deciding to buy decolletes 868 sz 38 and pigalle 120 sz 37 in ebay but confused about the sizing.. 

I am usually a 7.5/8 in US sizing and I wear 38.5 in simple 70. Will I fit those shoes?? And also will they stretch overtime? They're patent leather

Thanks so much for your help!! I really appreciate it


----------



## Soli156

anniethecat said:


> The arch is the same as the 100, but it is a 120mm heel.  For me I can feel the difference and the 100's are easier for me.



Thanks so much!


----------



## lawyer2121

Onye54 said:


> Can someone help me...I only have one pair of Cls (Daffodile) and I wanted to purchase the Bianca 140mm. I wear 41 in the Daff although my heel slips right out of it so I had to put heel grips and pad the the toe box for it to fit...so I'm thinking 40.5 would be good?


Yes, I would definitely go a half size lower in Biancas especially if they are non-patent.


----------



## Chanieish

Newbie2510 said:


> Hi all I need your expertise here..
> 
> I am deciding to buy decolletes 868 sz 38 and pigalle 120 sz 37 in ebay but confused about the sizing..
> 
> I am usually a 7.5/8 in US sizing and I wear 38.5 in simple 70. Will I fit those shoes?? And also will they stretch overtime? They're patent leather
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!! I really appreciate it



I am a size 7.5 in US sizing. Are you more a 7.5 or 8? I fit a 38 in decolletes 868 and 37 in piggy 120. However, I am a size 37.5 in the simple 85. If you fit the 38.5 simple 70 perfectly (i.e. not loose) then the decollete and pigalles might be to small for you since decolletes run small. Do you have any other CLs we can compare?

And the piggy stretches A LOT over time, even in patent. The decollete stretches less.


----------



## Chanieish

Just wanted to make sure about the Pigalle 100 sizing. I know many took TTS, but many also took same size as Pigalle Plato 120. I sized down .5 for my PP120, should I do the same for the piggy 100?

Thanks!


----------



## Newbie2510

Chanieish said:


> I am a size 7.5 in US sizing. Are you more a 7.5 or 8? I fit a 38 in decolletes 868 and 37 in piggy 120. However, I am a size 37.5 in the simple 85. If you fit the 38.5 simple 70 perfectly (i.e. not loose) then the decollete and pigalles might be to small for you since decolletes run small. Do you have any other CLs we can compare?
> 
> 
> 
> And the piggy stretches A LOT over time, even in patent. The decollete stretches less.



Hii thanks for the reply! 

I only have 1 CL so far unfortunately  i wear 7.5 in my other shoes (dior, tods) but it's weird that i wear 38.5 in the simple 70 patent.. I bought the simple 70 last year and these should be the new simple sizing right? Do they usually label the size wrong? I checked the bottom of the shoes and it clearly says 38.5..

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## anniethecat

Newbie2510 said:


> Hi all I need your expertise here..
> 
> 
> 
> I am deciding to buy decolletes 868 sz 38 and pigalle 120 sz 37 in ebay but confused about the sizing..
> 
> 
> 
> I am usually a 7.5/8 in US sizing and I wear 38.5 in simple 70. Will I fit those shoes?? And also will they stretch overtime? They're patent leather
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!! I really appreciate it




They will both be too small. I would say your CL TTS is 38.5 you would need a 39 in the décolleté and 37.5 to 38 in the Pigalle 120


----------



## Newbie2510

anniethecat said:


> They will both be too small. I would say your CL TTS is 38.5 you would need a 39 in the décolleté and 37.5 to 38 in the Pigalle 120




Thanks so much for clarifying this!


----------



## vanessamber

Hi all,    

I need some help with sizing.  I am interested in getting the Decollete 554 in patent leather. 

 In US brands, I wear 8.5 (except for sandals - then I wear 8).  My feet are slightly wide, and I have long toes.  

leather Pigalle 100 -  38.5 (it's tight and slightly painful in the toe box due to my long toes.  I think I could have gone up a size; however, i like that there is no gap in the back of the heel)  

patent Lady Peep - 38.5 (no size issue in the front, and no heel slippage, despite the 1/2 inch gap in the back)  

patent Manolo Blahnik BB 100 - i tried on the 38.5 and had to return it, since there was really bad heel slippage and a gap in the back.   I think that the reason why I would have been able to size down is because the toe box is really long.  I think a 38 would have been fine.  

I am not sure if I am a 38.5 or a 39 in the Decollete 554?  Would the sizing be similar to the Pigalle, or it be similar to the Manolo BB, since both the BB and the Decollete have long toe boxes?


----------



## gemini82

Hi,

I just won a pair of Simple pumps on ebay and before I pay I thought I'd ask about the sizing (the seller accepts returns but better to have an idea). 

I live in Europe so am not sure of my US size, I take a 39-39.5 in most shoes depending on fit, and UK usually 6 or 6.5. I have some Nine Wests that are in US sizing, they are 9 and too big. I have narrow feet.

The shoes I won are size 39.5, do you think they will fit?? It's the Simple 100 black leather (not patent). They're used so may be a bit stretched out?

I am also bidding on a pair of boots in size 39, unsure of the style but they are a riding boot style and have a medium cone heel. They look quite worn and soft, do you reckon I'll be ok with the 39?


----------



## Chanieish

Hi! If I am 37 in pigalle plato 120 and 36.5 in pigalle 120, will pivichic 100 fit me in 37? I am a 37.5 TTS I think. 

Thanks!


----------



## Newbie2510

Hi.. anyone know what's the sizing for yolanda pumps?


----------



## Onye54

anniethecat said:


> Yes 40.5 should work.  I am a TTS 41 and take Bianca in 40.5


Bless your heart  Thank you for your help!


----------



## Kirzty

Could anyone with NeoFilo in patent tell me if they stretch please.

Thank you xxx


----------



## nty

Kirzty said:


> Could anyone with NeoFilo in patent tell me if they stretch please.
> 
> Thank you xxx



the neofilo does stretch slightly. it was snug for me when i first bought them and now my heel slips out of one of them.  the toe box, not so much 
i wear 37.5 w/ slightly wider and flat feet just for reference
hope this helps!


----------



## Kirzty

nty said:


> the neofilo does stretch slightly. it was snug for me when i first bought them and now my heel slips out of one of them.  the toe box, not so much
> i wear 37.5 w/ slightly wider and flat feet just for reference
> hope this helps!



Thank You  x


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Newbie2510 said:


> Hi.. anyone know what's the sizing for yolanda pumps?



I take it 1/2 size down


----------



## Newbie2510

Hello, i wear 38.5 in new simple 70. Will i fit 38.5 for bianca 140? Thanks!


----------



## caligurl209

Hi ladies I only have a pair of 38.5 pigalle 85mm, which are to small.. Really snug. Will a 38.5 in fifi fit?


----------



## rhondaroni0

I'm 38 in very prive (new) .Would I be the same in lady peep? prives very comfy. are the lady peeps also? Also interested in altadama. they look more comfortable that very prive, yeah?


----------



## Chanieish

Newbie2510 said:


> Hello, i wear 38.5 in new simple 70. Will i fit 38.5 for bianca 140? Thanks!



Bianca 140 will be too big. At least 0.5 size down from your simple 70 size.



caligurl209 said:


> Hi ladies I only have a pair of 38.5 pigalle 85mm, which are to small.. Really snug. Will a 38.5 in fifi fit?



Should fit. I find that the Fifi's run a little bit bigger than the pigalles.


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello everyone,

I am a TTS 38 in CL and most other brands. I have 38 ronfifi, 37.5 bianca 140, 37 pigalle 120 and 38 pigalle 100. Would a 37.5 in big lips bootie 120 work for me or be too small?

TIA


----------



## Loubspassion

Hi ladies
Need ur help again with Decollette 868. I'm so unsure of the size I should get them in. Asked for insole length for sizes 35.5 and 36 and get different numbers for each size. Sometimes 35.5 is even bigger than 36.
So should I take them in 35.5 or 36? 
My standard size is 5.5US, 35.5 I think or 35 in Louboutin, P120 is 34.5, Rolando and NP are 36, 35.5 in open toes like LP and Banane. 
I've read to take 1/2 size up in these but TTS for smaller size range.
Help please!!! I don't want major heel slippage if 36 ends up stretching.
TIA


----------



## Kalos

Loubspassion said:


> Hi ladies
> Need ur help again with Decollette 868. I'm so unsure of the size I should get them in. Asked for insole length for sizes 35.5 and 36 and get different numbers for each size. Sometimes 35.5 is even bigger than 36.
> So should I take them in 35.5 or 36?
> My standard size is 5.5US, 35.5 I think or 35 in Louboutin, P120 is 34.5, Rolando and NP are 36, 35.5 in open toes like LP and Banane.
> I've read to take 1/2 size up in these but TTS for smaller size range.
> Help please!!! I don't want major heel slippage if 36 ends up stretching.
> TIA




If definitely wouldn't get the 36 if your standard Louboutin size is 35. My Louboutin and non-Louboutin size is 36 and I take these in 36. I think the 36 will be too big for you.


----------



## lyndat

Hello!!

Would anyone know how the 1en8 fits? There is a 36 on ebay that are absolutely divine and I'm hoping they fit me! Not sure what season they're from but they are the black glitter ones- I'm thinking from a couple of years ago?

Here is my sizing for reference: 
CLs: 36.5 Decollete, 36 Love Me
Non CL: 35.5 Jimmy Choo Abel, 36 Jimmy Choo Cosmic, 36 Miu Miu Leather platform pumps, and generally a US6 in Nine West. I am also a 5.5/6 in Ferragamo flats

I actually have wide feet so I have lots of trouble with most shoes 

Any help would be great!! Thanks


----------



## c0lap1nada

Hello~

US size: 35.5
Width of feet: average
CL: Bianca 120's are size 35, but its a little tight on the right foot 

What size would be good for Pigalle Patent 100mm? 

Thanks


----------



## kiska80

Can someone please advise on the sizing of the un bout in 120mm? Tia


----------



## nty

hello 
i am hoping to add a pair of Lady Peep 150mm and Pigalle 120mm to my collection but I want to make sure I order the right size because it'd be such a disappointment if i receive them and they don't fit properly. 

*non-CL brands: Aldo Heels &#8211; 7/7.5, Aldo Boots &#8211; 8, Rachel Roy &#8211; 7, YSL Tribute - 38
width of feet:  a bit wider than average&#8230;??
CL: NeoFilo &#8211; 37.5 (fits quite snug)

Style: Lady Peep 150mm && Pigalle 120mm
*

i tried to go through all the posts and i am leaning towards ordering 37.5 for lady peep and 37 for the pigalles... if someone can confirm that'd be fantastic! 

thank you so much in advance!


----------



## orachelo

Does anyone have advice on sizing for Piou Piou 85 mm (last and current season) also for Pigalle (patent leather 3.5 in heel)? 

Here's my size info:
Non-CL size: 8 (US)
Width of feet: Wide 
CL:  
--39 in the Hyper Prive patent (but it requires heel grips for a snug fit, 38.5 would have been better) 
-- 39 (fit snug without padding) in the Decollette pointy toe patent leather. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ltks

Hi,

Anybody has the CL So F 100 python sandals, kindly advise on fit.  I'm usually a size 5. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## lostkiss

Hi,

I am looking to purchase a pair of CL highness shoes from ebay (already authenticated) and just needed some advice with the sizing.

US size: My usual shoe size is a 6.5 from Steve Madden, and a 7 from Aldo
Foot width: average, or narow
Current CL's: I currently only own a pair of Bianca's and they are size 6,  but are pretty snug
I am asking about Highness 160 pumps and I believe they are from the Spring/Summer 2013 collection.
Here is a link to the current ebay auction that has images and info for the shoes:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-CHRISTIA...58844?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c380cfa1c

Any insight is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Chanieish

c0lap1nada said:


> Hello~
> 
> US size: 35.5
> Width of feet: average
> CL: Bianca 120's are size 35, but its a little tight on the right foot
> 
> What size would be good for Pigalle Patent 100mm?
> 
> I would try 35.5 as they then to run TTS for many.
> 
> Thanks





nty said:


> hello
> i am hoping to add a pair of Lady Peep 150mm and Pigalle 120mm to my collection but I want to make sure I order the right size because it'd be such a disappointment if i receive them and they don't fit properly.
> 
> *non-CL brands: Aldo Heels  7/7.5, Aldo Boots  8, Rachel Roy  7, YSL Tribute - 38
> width of feet:  a bit wider than average??
> CL: NeoFilo  37.5 (fits quite snug)
> 
> Style: Lady Peep 150mm && Pigalle 120mm
> *
> 
> i tried to go through all the posts and i am leaning towards ordering 37.5 for lady peep and 37 for the pigalles... if someone can confirm that'd be fantastic!
> 
> thank you so much in advance!



37 for piggy 120 sounds fine.  I don't have experience on lady peep.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

c0lap1nada said:


> Hello~
> 
> US size: 35.5
> Width of feet: average
> CL: Bianca 120's are size 35, but its a little tight on the right foot
> 
> What size would be good for Pigalle Patent 100mm?
> 
> Thanks



I'm the same size as you and I take Pigalle 100 in 35.


----------



## c0lap1nada

Thank you ladies! I might try 35.5 first, since the biancas are a little uncomfortable with a size 35!


----------



## ive10789

JetSetGo! said:


> Previous thread is archived here
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-read-first-page-624294-430.html#post24592293
> 
> When asking for sizing advice in this thread, please include AS MUCH INFORMATION as possible,
> so we can better help you.
> 
> Some info that could help us help you:
> &#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
> &#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
> &#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
> &#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009.
> &#8226; Please include a pic or link if you&#8217;re unsure of the style name."
> 
> In this guide, True to Size (TTS) means that it is the same as your US size. So a US 7 = 37 in a TTS CL shoe. HOWEVER, you may need to make adjustments if you have wider feet and/or if you are in the larger size range. In general, sizing for those in the smaller size range (abbrev. SSR; about 36.5 and under) is more TTS than sizing for those in the larger size range (about 38.5 and above). Further, CL sizing has recently changed, and certain styles (e.g., Ron Ron, VP) are running more TTS or even large when compared to before.
> 
> Here is a decently up to date list, in alphabetical order, of the size you should order for your CLs.  This sizing is subjective and generally the consensus of most people in here but not everyone's feet are the same. The best way to get sizing advice is to go to a boutique or store and try CLs on. When that is not possible, the ladies here will do everything they can to help you with sizing advice!
> 
> _
> 123 Scarpe 1/2 size UP
> Activa 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Alicette 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Almeria TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Alta Ariella 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Altadama (old) TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Altadama (new) 1/2 size DOWN from old Altadama sizing
> Alta Perla 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Alti 140 TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Alti 160 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Ambrosina True to Size
> Amelissa 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Anana 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Anemones 1/2 to full size DOWN (Same as Pigalle 120)
> Archidisco 1/2 size DOWN
> Architek TTS (Same as old VP size)
> Ariella Clou 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Armadillo 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Astraqueen 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Babel TTS for SSR, 1/2 to 1 full size UP for others
> Ballerina Flats 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Banana 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Barcelona TTS
> Be A Girl 1/2 size UP
> Belle bootie 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Bianca 1 full size DOWN to TTS (wide feet)
> Bilbao TTS
> Bling Bling TTS to 1/2 size UP (Same as old VP size)
> Body Double TTS
> Bourge 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Bow T Dorcet TTS
> Bruges TTS to 1/2 size UP (Same as old Simple size)
> Bzelmut 1/2 to 1 1/2 full size DOWN
> Calypso 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Candy flat 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Candy pump TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Caracolo 1/2 to 1 full size UP (Same as old VP size)
> Carnaval Nodo TTS
> Castillana 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Catenita TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Cate Trash TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Catwoman 1/2 size DOWN
> C&#8217;est Moi 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Champus TTS
> City Girl TTS
> Claudia TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Clichy 100 TTS for SSR; 1/2 to full size UP for others
> Clichy 120 1/2 size DOWN from Clichy 100 size
> Coxinelle TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Declic 120 TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP for others
> Declic 140 1/2 size DOWN from Declic 120 size
> Decollete 868 TTS (SSR), but for most 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Decoltissimo 1/2 size DOWN (SSR) to TTS
> Decolstrass Same as Decoltissimo
> Decolzep Same as Decollete 868
> Dickensera TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Differa 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Dillian 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Diskoteka 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Drapanova TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Drapiday TTS
> Duvette Same as Pigalle sizing
> En Passant 100 TTS to 1/2 size UP
> En Passant 120 1/2 size DOWN from En Passant 100 size
> Ernesta TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Espadrille Styles TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Eugenie TTS
> Eventa TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Feticha 1/2 size DOWN for SSR to 1/2 size UP
> Fiorellino TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Fontanete TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
> Gabine TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
> Ginerva 1/2 to full size UP
> Gino 1/2 size DOWN (SSR) to TTS
> Glamissima 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Goya 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Greissimo 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Gwenissima 1/2 size DOWN
> Helmoon 1/2 to 1 1/2 full size DOWN
> Helmut 1/2 to 1 1/2 full size DOWN
> Hi Tina TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Horasling TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Horatio TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Hung Up 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Hyper Prive TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Insectika TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Iowa TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Iowa Zeppa Same as Iowa sizing
> Jaws TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
> Jo TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Joli Noeud (slide) 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Joli Noeud Dorcet 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Joli Noeud Slingback TTS
> Josephine 1/2 size UP
> La Donna Mary Jane TTS
> Lady Page Same as Feticha size
> La Falaise 1/2 size UP
> Lady Claude TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Lady Claude sling 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Lady Gres TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
> Lady Lynch 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Lady Lynch Zeppa1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Lady Noeud TTS
> Lady Strass 1/2 size UP
> Lapono 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Lastic 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Lillian 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Lova Pigalle Same as Pigalle sizing; depends on heel height
> Mad Mary 1/2 to 1 full size UP (same as old Rolando size)
> Madame Claude TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Madeleine 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Mademoiselle Marchand 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Madison Boots TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Mads 1/2 to 1 full size UP (same as old Rolando size)
> Maggie 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Maria 1/2 size UP
> Marpoil TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Matador TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Materna 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Maternik Orlato 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Merry-go-round 1/2 size UP
> Metallika 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Miminette 1/2 size UP
> Mimini 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Minibout TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
> Miranda TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Miss Boxe TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP (same as old Simple sizing)
> Miss Bunny TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Miss Cool TTS
> Miss Fred 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Miss Marple TTS
> Mody 1/2 size UP
> Monica 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Moonbow TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as Yoyo sizing)
> Mouchalina 1/2 size UP
> Mouche TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP sizing)
> Moustique TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Mumbai TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Neurone 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> New Simple TTS to 1/2 size UP
> No Barre TTS
> Numero Prive TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Oh My Slings TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Open Clic TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP sizing)
> Orniron 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Palace Zeppa 1/2 to 1 1/2 full size DOWN
> Para La Cruz TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Parciparla 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Passmule 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Penny Girl flats 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Piaf TTS
> Pigalle 70 TTS
> Pigalle 100 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Pigalle 120 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Pilot 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Piluca 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Pin Up 100 TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP (Same as Clichy sizing)
> Pin Up 120 1/2 size DOWN from Pin Up 100 size
> Piros TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Podium 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Pompadeuce TTS
> Poseidon 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Pratique Corta 1/2 size UP
> Pretty Woman 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Privatita TTS
> Resort 1/2 size UP
> Rhonda Dina 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Robocopina TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Rolande 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Rolando (old) TTS for SSR, 1/2 to 1 full size UP for others
> Rolando (new) 1/2 size DOWN from old Rolando sizing
> Ron Ron (old) TTS for SSR, 1/2 to 1 full size UP for others
> Ron Ron (new) 1/2 to full size DOWN from old Ron Ron sizing
> Sabotage 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Salamanca 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Salopette 100 TTS
> Salopette 120 TTS
> Salopina 1/2 size UP
> Samira TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Scissor Girl TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Serinette 1/2 size UP
> Sevillana 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Sigourney 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Simple (old) TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Simple (new) 1/2 size DOWN from old Simple sizing
> Som1 Same as Clichy sizing
> So Private TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Star Prive 1/2 size DOWN
> Steva 1/2 size UP
> Super T TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Super Wallis Same as old Simple sizing
> Tenue 1/2 size UP
> Tiburon TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Titi 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Treopli TTS for SSR to 1/ 2 size UP
> Triclo TTS
> Vanitarita TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Vee TTS
> Very Croise 1/2 size DOWN for SSR to TTS
> Very Galaxy 1/2 size UP
> Very Prive (old) TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Very Prive (new) 1/2 to full size DOWN from old VP sizing
> Voilier Zeppa Wedges 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Wallis Same as old Simple sizing
> Y&#8217;open TTS
> Youclou TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as Yoyo sizing)
> Youpli TTS
> Yoyo TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Yoyo Zeppa TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Yoze Kubrik 1/2 size UP
> _
> 
> Remember that this is a guide, and no two feet are the same. CL sizing depends on many factors, including width of feet, length of toes, smaller or larger size range, material, and personal preference (e.g., some prefer to buy shoes tight and stretch to fit, while others prefer to buy them looser and pad to fit).
> 
> It is completely normal for shoes to feel tight at first, especially in the toebox. For the most part, CL&#8217;s WILL stretch and break in with wear, but you may also try the sock trick or bring them to a cobbler to be professionally stretched. Please do a search for more stretching/comfort advice.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...it-size-comfort-adjustment-advice-268976.html
> 
> *
> *special thanks to ledaatomica, evolkatie and rilokiley for generating most of that list!*
> 
> We also have a thread for insole measurements, found here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/insole-measurements-reference-guide-445592.html
> 
> Here is a Google Docs spreadsheet where you can enter your own info as well:
> 
> http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=pXi7yo0_PbN2UTgZxZBQ_Kg


Is the sizing for pigalle 120mm different from that of pigalle plato 120mm


----------



## akillian24

anniethecat said:


> They run TTS



Ok.. I must be crazy. I went down an entire size (from a 37 to a 36) for the pony hair iriza per the rec of my SA.. and they fit well.  They are the same size as my Piggie 120s.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

ive10789 said:


> Is the sizing for pigalle 120mm different from that of pigalle plato 120mm



Pigalle Plato 120 is the same sizing as Pigalle 100.


----------



## JRed

Has anyone tried the Copte flats from the 20 years anniversary collection? Was wondering if they run true. Thank you!


----------



## Mpassan03

Does anyone know how the Pigaresille 100mm fit? I am btwn a 37.5 and 38 depending on the shoe... Thanks in advance!


----------



## missnicoleeee

Hi all! So I'm planning to purchase my DBF a pair of 

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/men/louis-junior-calf-268901.html

and was wondering if these are true to size? DBF is a size US 10.5. This is my first purchase regarding men's EU sizes so I'm a little lost and not sure what size to get him... Help!  TIA


----------



## nty

Chanieish said:


> 37 for piggy 120 sounds fine.  I don't have experience on lady peep.


thank you chanieish!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

ok. ladies i am about to ordering a pair of loubs from netaporter. But on the website it said a size 4.5 and is a 35IT size . but on Louboutin website it said 4.5 is a 34.5. Which size should i follow. I'm so confused.


----------



## Miss_smidge

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> ok. ladies i am about to ordering a pair of loubs from netaporter. But on the website it said a size 4.5 and is a 35IT size . but on Louboutin website it said 4.5 is a 34.5. Which size should i follow. I'm so confused.




UK sizes? 

36 is a 3, 37 is a 4. You'll need to check the thread here as most loubi shoes run to different sizes and aren't often an exact match!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Miss_smidge said:


> UK sizes?
> 
> 36 is a 3, 37 is a 4. You'll need to check the thread here as most loubi shoes run to different sizes and aren't often an exact match!



hum.no netaporter have it in 35IT. which is italy size i think. but on different website the conversion is a little bit different. on netaporter 4.5 is a 35IT, and on louboutin 4.5 is a 4.5.


----------



## Miss_smidge

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> hum.no netaporter have it in 35IT. which is italy size i think. but on different website the conversion is a little bit different. on netaporter 4.5 is a 35IT, and on louboutin 4.5 is a 4.5.




I meant a UK 4.5 or a US 4.5?

Edit. I'm a UK size 3 and I take a IT36 in most Louboutin. 35.5 in some but never bigger than a 36.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Miss_smidge said:


> I meant a UK 4.5 or a US 4.5?



a USA 4.5


----------



## Miss_smidge

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> a USA 4.5




That would be a 34.5 then I think. Wow you have tiny feet! I thought my 35.5 was tiny


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Miss_smidge said:


> That would be a 34.5 then I think. Wow you have tiny feet! I thought my 35.5 was tiny



yeh. the so kate i think i'll need a 34.5. But the netaporter said 4.5 is a 35. that why i was confused. most shoes i wear a 5. And for the Lamu booties i actually need a 36. All these different sizes drive me crazy ullhair:


----------



## Miss_smidge

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> yeh. the so kate i think i'll need a 34.5. But the netaporter said 4.5 is a 35. that why i was confused. most shoes i wear a 5. And for the Lamu booties i actually need a 36. All these different sizes drive me crazy ullhair:




One of the other girls should be able to tell you if the So Kate runs smaller than usual.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Miss_smidge said:


> One of the other girls should be able to tell you if the So Kate runs smaller than usual.



yeh. i tried it in the store. a 35 is still a tiny bit loose. i have heel slippage. so i guess a 34.5 would be better since shoes usually stretch out too.


----------



## Katness

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to get your feedback on the 100 Helmour Glitter Minis sizing.

I have:
100 Nu et Nu in 37
100 Yoyospina in 38
70 Pigalle in 37.5
100 Ernesta in 37.5

Would the 38 be too big for me?

Thanks very much!


----------



## Chanieish

Katness said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to get your feedback on the 100 Helmour Glitter Minis sizing.
> 
> I have:
> 100 Nu et Nu in 37
> 100 Yoyospina in 38
> 70 Pigalle in 37.5
> 100 Ernesta in 37.5
> 
> Would the 38 be too big for me?
> 
> Thanks very much!



Oh yes! Helmour runs huge. I recommend a 37 at the most.


----------



## Katness

Chanieish said:


> Oh yes! Helmour runs huge. I recommend a 37 at the most.



Thank you Chanieish! Much appreciated..


----------



## Makunudu

Hi Ladies, would someone have advice for Elisa 100? I use Decollete 868 in 38, Pigalle 100 in 38,5 TIA!


----------



## mularice

Makunudu said:


> Hi Ladies, would someone have advice for Elisa 100? I use Decollete 868 in 38, Pigalle 100 in 38,5 TIA!




I believe my Elisa size is the same as my décolleté however my décolleté size compared to my Pigalle 100 size is the opposite way round to you - I take my décolleté 868 half a size bigger than my piggie 100..


----------



## Makunudu

mularice said:


> I believe my Elisa size is the same as my décolleté however my décolleté size compared to my Pigalle 100 size is the opposite way round to you - I take my décolleté 868 half a size bigger than my piggie 100..


Thanks a lot, I really appreciate your help!


----------



## mojo92

Hi there PF! I ran a search but couldn't seem to figure out the Lipsinka python sizing...I'm quite all over the board with my CL sizing, I'm a 36.5 in the Pigalle 120 calf with gold spikes (couldn't believe it when I found myself fitting a 36.5!! ), but a 38.5 in the Daf Calf booty! I found a beautiful pair of Lipsinkas in a 38, and they are now coming in the mail, but I'm worried that the 38 is going to be too big...think there is any chance of padding them with enough heel grips to make them work? Thanks ladies!!


----------



## jennadine

Hi! I am looking to buy the CL lady derby boogie. I need help on sizing!!! I am normally 7... Please help me))


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hi ladies! I just wanted to confirm that Bibi 140s should be TTS to 1/2 side down. That was the general consensus that I read from all the forum threads I've read. Thanks!!


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hi ladies, sorry one more question, the eel version of Altadamas, does anyone know if the season they came out in is considered the "older" or "newer" sizing? Thank you!!


----------



## lanvin

Does anyone know how the _Icone a Clous _fits? I did a search here but couldn't find anyone who owned them? tia


----------



## trender

Hello,
I really love these. However, I could not find anything about the sizing  for this model. If you have knowledge about the fit , please let me  know.
My regular size in Aldo-7.5. , Jimmy Choo-37.
I have pretty narrow feet. 
I think I have tried decollete (if they are the one as dupe for Pigelle with longer nose), they were true to size for me -thus 37.5

Item: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN VOLPI POPI 150 FLORAL PINK HEEL/PUMP SIZE 37 NWOB
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-LO...item3386ffaa66

Thank you for your time!!


----------



## missnicoleeee

Help! So this is technically regarding size but not with the shoes... I'm drawing a blank on what it's called but my Dos Noeud are just a tad bit big for me and I'm wondering if there is an elastic band that I can maybe attach to the heel? Is there a specific brand for it? And which store usually has them?


----------



## mularice

missnicoleeee said:


> Help! So this is technically regarding size but not with the shoes... I'm drawing a blank on what it's called but my Dos Noeud are just a tad bit big for me and I'm wondering if there is an elastic band that I can maybe attach to the heel? Is there a specific brand for it? And which store usually has them?




I know what you're talking about but I don't know the technical name for it. The little bit of elastic in the inside of the heel that heels stop your heel popping out?

I'd say take them to a good cobbler and explain what it is you want. They would be able to advise you. I wouldn't suggest just attaching it as it may damage the lining of the shoe or just not be very secure.


----------



## missnicoleeee

mularice said:


> I know what you're talking about but I don't know the technical name for it. The little bit of elastic in the inside of the heel that heels stop your heel popping out?
> 
> I'd say take them to a good cobbler and explain what it is you want. They would be able to advise you. I wouldn't suggest just attaching it as it may damage the lining of the shoe or just not be very secure.



Yes! That lol. How do they usually attach it to the shoe?


----------



## mularice

missnicoleeee said:


> Yes! That lol. How do they usually attach it to the shoe?




I have no idea. I assume it's attached by stitching under the lining and threaded through. But I'm not sure cuz I don't have a pair with them in.


----------



## drdivyne

Hi ladies, I'm a newbie who has been lurking and absorbing as much of your Loubie knowledge as possible 

I typically wear a US 7-7.5 (with the 7.5 being mostly closed toed shoes)
Size 7.5 Michael Kors Berkley
Aldo 7.5
My foot is just slightly wider than average

My local saks does not stock Loboutins, so I had to blindly order online. I ordered Daffodile in 38. They fit like a glove, though I'm sure they would stretch a bit.  I am a bit uncertain on whether I'll be able to walk in these confidently/comfortably.  Now I'm considering Bianca or Palais Royal. I'm leaning more towards Palais Royal because I prefer kid leather over patent leather, and Saks only has Bianca in patent leather as far as I can tell.  Any suggestions on sizing for these? I was thinking a 37.5 if I did the Bianca and I'm unsure about the other because it wasn't on the list at the beginning of the thread.

I appreciate your input!


----------



## lexis55

Hello! Could I get some help with slingback sizing please? I've never tried any CL slingbacks but I'm 34.5 in Pigalle 100. I'm 5-5.5 in non designer shoes and have narrow to normal feet. I'm specifically interested in No Prive slingback and Corneille slingback. Do you think 34 in NP will be too small?
Thank you!


----------



## mularice

lexis55 said:


> Hello! Could I get some help with slingback sizing please? I've never tried any CL slingbacks but I'm 34.5 in Pigalle 100. I'm 5-5.5 in non designer shoes and have narrow to normal feet. I'm specifically interested in No Prive slingback and Corneille slingback. Do you think 34 in NP will be too small?
> 
> Thank you!




My No.Prive sizing is 0.5 up from my Pigalle 100 sizing, however I have wide feet. I would say go with your Pigalle 100 sizing for No.Prive but I don't think the 34 will be too small if you have narrow feet though.


----------



## c0lap1nada

Hello again!

Quick question here.. if I'm a 35 (tight on one foot) in Bianca 120's, would So Kate 120 in size 35 fit?

Thanks!!


----------



## AccessorizeThis

Need help with sizing.  Have the chance to purchase a pair of Very Mix 150 in size 36; wondering about sizing.  Are they TTS?  I normally wear b/w a 6 and 6.5.  That said, I have a pair of Madame Claude's in size 37 and find them so tight in the toe box, I rarely wear them.

Any help/insight would be appreciated!


----------



## Katness

Hi ladies!

Can someone please advise on the sizing for the Mamimo Rete? I'm looking at a 37.5 but just wanted to get some advise before I purchase.

I've got:
100 Nu et Nu 37
100 Ernesta 37.5
100 Yoyospina 38
70 Pigalle 37.5

TIA!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

c0lap1nada said:


> Hello again!
> 
> Quick question here.. if I'm a 35 (tight on one foot) in Bianca 120's, would So Kate 120 in size 35 fit?
> 
> Thanks!!



I'm normally a size 35 in shoes. or sometimes 34.5 or even 35.5 in boots. I just got my so kate in size 35 today and they are big on me. So i think so kate runs half size bigger. And my feet are normal width.


----------



## c0lap1nada

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I'm normally a size 35 in shoes. or sometimes 34.5 or even 35.5 in boots. I just got my so kate in size 35 today and they are big on me. So i think so kate runs half size bigger. And my feet are normal width.



Thank you!! That sounds perfect, since I'm normally a 35.5 I hope the 35 will fit perfectly!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

c0lap1nada said:


> Thank you!! That sounds perfect, since I'm normally a 35.5 I hope the 35 will fit perfectly!



good. Luck. which so kate are you getting?? It so hard to find any shoes in our size now a days.


----------



## c0lap1nada

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> good. Luck. which so kate are you getting?? It so hard to find any shoes in our size now a days.



I'm getting the ones in Rouge Noir! Should arrive in 2 days  and yeah it is, 35.5 is always sold out so I try to force my feet in sz35's!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Please help Ladies, 

I am shopping for my Christmas present(s)  

My sizing

Decollete 554 - 36.5
Pigalle 100 -36.5
Pigalle 120 -36
Ron Ron 36.5
Ernesta 36.5

I am wondering about the Troca, Karina, Decolette 868 the suede ( I read they are .5 size up but reallyyy hoping the suede could work TTS)  , Lady peep sling.

Thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai

I wear a size 11 in regular shoes. I am thinking of buying the Bianca's but I have to buy blind. Will the 42 be a good fit? I'm nervous to buy.  I don't have a wide foot but my feet are definitely long. They won't ship until Jan!


----------



## mularice

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Please help Ladies,
> 
> I am shopping for my Christmas present(s)
> 
> My sizing
> 
> Decollete 554 - 36.5
> Pigalle 100 -36.5
> Pigalle 120 -36
> Ron Ron 36.5
> Ernesta 36.5
> 
> I am wondering about the Troca, Karina, Decolette 868 the suede ( I read they are .5 size up but reallyyy hoping the suede could work TTS)  , Lady peep sling.
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you




I'm the same size as you in Piggie 100, 120 and Ron Ron. My Decolette 868 in JAZZ leather is a 37. Even if it was in suede I don't think I could do 36.5. The toe box is so tight. I actually think a 37 in suede would fit much nicer than what I have already.

Lady Peep Sling I take TTS I believe in 36.5


----------



## pinkstars

I don't have a sizing question, per se. My problem is this...one of my shoe has really stretched. How do I shrink it to size? My right fits perfectly whereas I walk out of my left. 

If anyone has any link, can you please let me know? I really appreciate that.


----------



## pinkstars

Double Post.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

mularice said:


> I'm the same size as you in Piggie 100, 120 and Ron Ron. My Decolette 868 in JAZZ leather is a 37. Even if it was in suede I don't think I could do 36.5. The toe box is so tight. I actually think a 37 in suede would fit much nicer than what I have already.
> 
> Lady Peep Sling I take TTS I believe in 36.5




Thank you! Thank you! I almost bought them WHEW

Do any of the ladies have any info on the Karina?


----------



## PiggyB

are there any ladies with a wide foot here? and when i say wise i mean like, 4in+ wide? If so, we need to talk! lol


----------



## PiggyB

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> I wear a size 11 in regular shoes. I am thinking of buying the Bianca's but I have to buy blind. Will the 42 be a good fit? I'm nervous to buy.  I don't have a wide foot but my feet are definitely long. They won't ship until Jan!


I wear an 11 as well but its to accommodate wide feet, the bianca 140s stretch lengthwise after a few wears. I bought the 42 and at first they were CRAZY tight in the house, after about 2 hours of wearing them in bed they fit perfectly( or so I thought). I wore them to a party, they were okay, still a bit snug but i like my shoes snug.....the second time i wore them to my moms banquet....they were FLOPPING of the back of my feet, the ladies here told me they would but I didnt listen, moral of the story, .5 size down! lol


----------



## Loubspassion

Kalos said:


> If definitely wouldn't get the 36 if your standard Louboutin size is 35. My Louboutin and non-Louboutin size is 36 and I take these in 36. I think the 36 will be too big for you.



Thank you! I followed ur advice and got them in 35.5. They fit snug at first, then couldn't get my feet in at the end of the day since .y feet had swollen from the very warm weather. 2 days later they were fine again and I actually had some slippage. So I'm glad I took a chance and got them TTS.
Thanks!!


----------



## Kalos

Loubspassion said:


> Thank you! I followed ur advice and got them in 35.5. They fit snug at first, then couldn't get my feet in at the end of the day since .y feet had swollen from the very warm weather. 2 days later they were fine again and I actually had some slippage. So I'm glad I took a chance and got them TTS.
> Thanks!!




Congrats! Post some modelling shots when u get the chance.


----------



## Loubspassion

Kalos said:


> Congrats! Post some modelling shots when u get the chance.



Sure I will. :thumbup:


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Dear TPFers, 

This isnt really a sizing question but didnt know where to post. I am wondering what heel height these seem to be  

Thank you


----------



## scashs88

Hello Ladies,

Maybe one of you out there can help me. Does anyone know the style of these CLB boots? The owner bought in 2009 and threw away the box. Also, do they run small, large, or TTS? I am thinking about buying them. I have been looking for 4 seasons, now, for medium, stacked, thick-heeled CLB boots. My dream is the simple Miss Tack Botta. I am now looking at consignment shops, etc because I just can't wait any longer. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## kjbags

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Dear TPFers,
> 
> This isnt really a sizing question but didnt know where to post. I am wondering what heel height these seem to be
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2407511



Probably 100, with the curved heel it always looks a little lower than it actually is IMO.


----------



## myworld

Ladies, i need your kind advice and help. I want to buy Corneille patent 100 and i wear size 38. Here's my experience with the CLs.

Simple pump patent 85mm in size 38 fits me fine and so does the Artifice 100mm satin 38. However Pigalle 100 Patent size 38 wasn't even near there and my feet weren't even able to in at all. I tried size 38.5, but my toes were squeezed and uncountable. I think not the patent maybe regular soft leather would have been different for pigalle 38.5. 
Anyway the question is, for Corneille 100 Patent, which size should i get? 38 or 38.5? i can't make same mistake buying too big when it's not cheap.  Local CL store doesn't carry Corneille and i have to buy from UK or EU to be shipped to friends' place. So returning/exchange issue is nearly not possible.
Please help!!!!!!!


----------



## Chanieish

myworld said:


> Ladies, i need your kind advice and help. I want to buy Corneille patent 100 and i wear size 38. Here's my experience with the CLs.
> 
> Simple pump patent 85mm in size 38 fits me fine and so does the Artifice 100mm satin 38. However Pigalle 100 Patent size 38 wasn't even near there and my feet weren't even able to in at all. I tried size 38.5, but my toes were squeezed and uncountable. I think not the patent maybe regular soft leather would have been different for pigalle 38.5.
> Anyway the question is, for Corneille 100 Patent, which size should i get? 38 or 38.5? i can't make same mistake buying too big when it's not cheap.  Local CL store doesn't carry Corneille and i have to buy from UK or EU to be shipped to friends' place. So returning/exchange issue is nearly not possible.
> Please help!!!!!!!



Hello! 

I have all most of the shoes you mentioned. I am a 37.5 in the simple python 85, 37.5 in pigalle 100 and 37.5 in Helmour. As you can see you run between 38 and 38.5. My personal assessment is that 38.5 would be a better choice for you, particularly because you want it in patent (although kid and patent fit pretty similarly to me both a 37.5) which may stretch less. 

So long answer short: I recommend 38.5 for cornielles.  

Hope this helps! Maybe you can wait for other people to voice their opinions as well. 

Best of luck!


----------



## myworld

Chanieish said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have all most of the shoes you mentioned. I am a 37.5 in the simple python 85, 37.5 in pigalle 100 and 37.5 in Helmour. As you can see you run between 38 and 38.5. My personal assessment is that 38.5 would be a better choice for you, particularly because you want it in patent (although kid and patent fit pretty similarly to me both a 37.5) which may stretch less.
> 
> So long answer short: I recommend 38.5 for cornielles.
> 
> Hope this helps! Maybe you can wait for other people to voice their opinions as well.
> 
> Best of luck!



Thank you for your comment. Wow you have such perfect feet  as your simple and pigalle are the same sizes. .


----------



## Chanieish

myworld said:


> Thank you for your comment. Wow you have such perfect feet  as your simple and pigalle are the same sizes. .



Haha thank you! Perhaps it is because python is more stretchy than patent? I don't have the patent simples. 

Good luck and share pics of your shoes with us. The corneilles are one of my favorite shoes! So comfy and pretty with that subtle asymmetrical toebox. I have them in pump and slingback forms and they are fantastic!


----------



## myworld

Chanieish said:


> Haha thank you! Perhaps it is because python is more stretchy than patent? I don't have the patent simples.
> 
> Good luck and share pics of your shoes with us. The corneilles are one of my favorite shoes! So comfy and pretty with that subtle asymmetrical toebox. I have them in pump and slingback forms and they are fantastic!



Yes sure  I got chiarana glitter size 38 which also have that asymmetrical toebox but it's too big for me. I think it's because of the open cut at side. that's why i'm very careful now. compared to Pigalle, how roomy or comfy is the toebox of Corneille?


----------



## lilanath

hello everyone , If some of the ladies here can help me my size is 38 in Europe and I am going to buy a pair of MAGGIE 140 in 38,5 Eur , do you think it is going to run for me ??my foot are not large very thin but long 24,5 cm 
Any answer will help me 
thank you for answer


----------



## rock_girl

lilanath said:


> hello everyone , If some of the ladies here can help me my size is 38 in Europe and I am going to buy a pair of MAGGIE 140 in 38,5 Eur , do you think it is going to run for me ??my foot are not large very thin but long 24,5 cm
> 
> Any answer will help me
> 
> thank you for answer




My CL TTS is a 39.5 and I take my Maggie's in a 39.5. A 38.5 might be a half size too big for you, but a ball of foot cushion/pad could help.


----------



## vfab

Hi ladies. I used the guide and got measurements from the eBay seller to try to order my first pair of Louboutin's, actually my first pair of high end heels but they are so painfully narrow. I got the Ron Ron 100mm in calf leather and my foot gets into the shoe just fine despite being a little on the wide side and the heels even slip a little. I was so excited to get them but now I don't know if I should sell them and look for a 37.5 or keep them and hope they stretch. Does the calf leather stretch much?


----------



## rhondaroni0

vfab said:


> Hi ladies. I used the guide and got measurements from the eBay seller to try to order my first pair of Louboutin's, actually my first pair of high end heels but they are so painfully narrow. I got the Ron Ron 100mm in calf leather and my foot gets into the shoe just fine despite being a little on the wide side and the heels even slip a little. I was so excited to get them but now I don't know if I should sell them and look for a 37.5 or keep them and hope they stretch. Does the calf leather stretch much?


I have a wide foot (C-D) and there are some styles that I just can't swing. I do very well with the Prive and Rolando line. I think in general the calf leather stretches; at least it has on mine. Any shoe cobbler can stretch the toe box for you. It makes a world of difference.

It's a bummer having wide feet and trying to cram into designer shoes. I guess everyone in western Europe has tiny, narrow feet?


----------



## Chanieish

myworld said:


> Yes sure  I got chiarana glitter size 38 which also have that asymmetrical toebox but it's too big for me. I think it's because of the open cut at side. that's why i'm very careful now. compared to Pigalle, how roomy or comfy is the toebox of Corneille?



Compared to pigalle, I think the corneille is roomier. Pigalles are always toe scrunching for me at first and I need to be patient and stretch the shoe, but with the corneille, it fit perfect initially. 

Chiaranas are said to run big. I have the helmours, which have the open side as well and I had to go down 1 whole size!


----------



## myworld

Chanieish said:


> Compared to pigalle, I think the corneille is roomier. Pigalles are always toe scrunching for me at first and I need to be patient and stretch the shoe, but with the corneille, it fit perfect initially.
> 
> Chiaranas are said to run big. I have the helmours, which have the open side as well and I had to go down 1 whole size!



oh thank you so much dear, for all of your advice. Now i think i should go for 38.5 Corneille . 
Having any more wrong size of shoes is just out of the options and can't make any more mistakes.  Because i can't sell them back, even at half of the original price, due to silly ebay restriction for my account.


----------



## vfab

rhondaroni0 said:


> I have a wide foot (C-D) and there are some styles that I just can't swing. I do very well with the Prive and Rolando line. I think in general the calf leather stretches; at least it has on mine. Any shoe cobbler can stretch the toe box for you. It makes a world of difference.
> 
> It's a bummer having wide feet and trying to cram into designer shoes. I guess everyone in western Europe has tiny, narrow feet?


 
Thanks for your reply! I will take your advice and go to get them stretched and look into the other styles you mentioned. It is insane how these designers don't make at least a few styles to accommodate a wider foot, they would definitely have no problem selling them.


----------



## Lmac1284

Hi, 

I want to purchase a pair of black kid so Kate's but I have no idea what size to buy. Size wise I am a little all over the place Pigalle's I own the nude patent in a 36.5, the nappa mixed spike in a 36.5, dafodil in both 37.5 and 37. I was able to locate a store in Belgium that has a size 37 and a 38 would it be safe to buy the 37? Sometimes I feel like my nude patent pigalles aren't wide enough.

I hope I've given enough info


----------



## myworld

Lmac1284 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to purchase a pair of black kid so Kate's but I have no idea what size to buy. Size wise I am a little all over the place Pigalle's I own the nude patent in a 36.5, the nappa mixed spike in a 36.5, dafodil in both 37.5 and 37. I was able to locate a store in Belgium that has a size 37 and a 38 would it be safe to buy the 37? Sometimes I feel like my nude patent pigalles aren't wide enough.
> 
> I hope I've given enough info



 I saw So Kate the other day and it has much longer toe box than Pigalle so in my opinion you shouldn't go up in size that much although the toes r not supposed to go in all the way but there's still some room from that longer toe box.


----------



## Lmac1284

myworld said:


> I saw So Kate the other day and it has much longer toe box than Pigalle so in my opinion you shouldn't go up in size that much although the toes r not supposed to go in all the way but there's still some room from that longer toe box.




Thank you so do you think it's ok to buy the size 37?


----------



## Chanieish

myworld said:


> oh thank you so much dear, for all of your advice. Now i think i should go for 38.5 Corneille .
> Having any more wrong size of shoes is just out of the options and can't make any more mistakes.  Because i can't sell them back, even at half of the original price, due to silly ebay restriction for my account.



Best of luck! Shopping for shoes online is very difficult. Maybe you can wait for others to weigh in?

My thought still stands: pigalle 100 =  corneille sizing.


----------



## myworld

Lmac1284 said:


> Thank you so do you think it's ok to buy the size 37?


i think 37 might be slightly big for you cause how tight is the width if the length is there that's the size, you know. Cause your pigalle is 36.5 and if it fits you with snug toebox then So Kate should be in same size. if you're unsure maybe wait for other So Kate owners to comment?


----------



## myworld

Chanieish said:


> Best of luck! Shopping for shoes online is very difficult. Maybe you can wait for others to weigh in?
> 
> My thought still stands: pigalle 100 =  corneille sizing.



i'm very convinced with your advice actually  so i'll try with 38.5 first but the thing is CL onlinestore in Europe ran out of sizes for Corneille 100 Nude patent  while i was trying to figure out my size and fits. Now i have to find a way to source it or look for it at physical stores through somebody. And the funny thing is more i think about it, more i get obsessed with it.


----------



## Lmac1284

myworld said:


> i think 37 might be slightly big for you cause how tight is the width if the length is there that's the size, you know. Cause your pigalle is 36.5 and if it fits you with snug toebox then So Kate should be in same size. if you're unsure maybe wait for other So Kate owners to comment?




I guess so the website I found in Belgium is now sold out of the 37.5 and 37. It's pretty depressing. Christian Louboutin told me they are sold out and are not expecting any new shipments. I have my ex bf looking around the UK for them. I found a pair on eBay but she is asking for more than double the retail cost which is just nonsense in my opinion


----------



## myworld

Lmac1284 said:


> I guess so the website I found in Belgium is now sold out of the 37.5 and 37. It's pretty depressing. Christian Louboutin told me they are sold out and are not expecting any new shipments. I have my ex bf looking around the UK for them. I found a pair on eBay but she is asking for more than double the retail cost which is just nonsense in my opinion



i think we are in very similar situation . Also that double the price ebay option is totally ridiculous. i think i saw So Kate in CL asia online store. They ship to Asia as well as Australia.


----------



## Lmac1284

Do you know which country for the online store ? I want these shoes so badly I am seriously contemplating that eBay option


----------



## mularice

Lmac1284 said:


> Do you know which country for the online store ? I want these shoes so badly I am seriously contemplating that eBay option




What size and style do you need? I can text my SA for you! x

Edit: 36.5 So Kate, what colour and leather/material?

Ahh sorry wrong person!! I got so confused.


----------



## myworld

Lmac1284 said:


> Do you know which country for the online store ? I want these shoes so badly I am seriously contemplating that eBay option



you go to http://asia.christianlouboutin.com/ and see the countries list within Asia (plus Australia) they do ship to and check your size in there. Good luck with your search, sista. 
Also I'm literally searching all the reputable worldwide shipping online stores that i know for that Corneille 100 nude patent 38.5 but no avail. Every evening checking ebay just in case somebody lists them.


----------



## Lmac1284

I search eBay at least twice a day lol and I checked the Asia website they all had black patent no kid leather


----------



## myworld

Lmac1284 said:


> I search eBay at least twice a day lol and I checked the Asia website they all had black patent no kid leather



oh that's sad to hear. So desperate we are , aren't we?


----------



## foxie_dixie

Hi Ladies, I have a sizing question on the Very Prive.
I have Neofilo in 37 patent, and I get a little bit of heel slippage.
I am usually size 7 in Aldo, 6 1/2 in Michael Kors.

Should I size down to 36 1/2 for patent VPs?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## mularice

foxie_dixie said:


> Hi Ladies, I have a sizing question on the Very Prive.
> 
> I have Neofilo in 37 patent, and I get a little bit of heel slippage.
> 
> I am usually size 7 in Aldo, 6 1/2 in Michael Kors.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I size down to 36 1/2 for patent VPs?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




I would get a 36.5. All my VP's are 36.5. For reference I take a 36.5 in VP, Maggie's, Piggie 100 and Ron Ron. I take a 37 in Decolletté 868 and 36 in Piggie 120.

I have VP's in a variety of leathers/materials and always take the same size.


----------



## Lmac1284

myworld said:


> oh that's sad to hear. So desperate we are , aren't we?




Lol yes I need these shoes. I have black kid daffodil and I find that I can't wear them with everything I would want to wear black leather pumps with.


----------



## myworld

Lmac1284 said:


> Lol yes I need these shoes. I have black kid daffodil and I find that I can't wear them with everything I would want to wear black leather pumps with.


You have very legitimate reason then. Cause i have one and only skin/nude colour stiletto. can u believe in that? that's a t-strap style which also not to wear often type of shoes. To be honest, i tried Pigalle but not comfortable for my toes and simple pump in nude is too plain and simple for the price. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Katness

Hi Ladies...

Hoping you can help me on the sizing for Scoubridou 100.

I've  got:
Nu Et Nu 100 at 37
Yoyospina 100 at 38
Ernesta 100 at 37.5
Pigalle 70 at 37.5

Cheers everyone...and happy holidays!


----------



## allthatleather

Hi ladies. 

Any suggestions on the malabar hill 100mm sizing? Are they TTS or run small? I have the louboutin website stating they're TTS, but runs small in mytheresa.

I am usually a size US5 in most of  non designer heels; nine west, aldo, bcbg and the likes, and a size 35 in valentino rockstud 4" kid skin.

Thank you. .


----------



## rhondaroni0

In regards to item:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251391865717?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

The seller says the size 38  and insole measures 9&5/8" which would make it the older style, right? I am a true US8/C-wide and wear
38 in YSL (bordering 37,5), 38 in Marc Jacobs, 38 In Prada, 39 in most Valentino, 38 in Tory Burch, 38 in Manolo...
38.5 rosella, 38.5 lillian, 38 in the 2 pairs of prives I have now, 39 in Mostola, 38.5 in Inverness booties (should probably be 39). 

What do you guys think? Do any of you know when these were released?

Thanks


----------



## Designer<3

Hey everyone,

My shoe size is 8.5/9 US, or 38.5/39 Euro

My feet are a bit wide 

I tried on Christian Louboutin black suede Ron Ron 100 and 38.5 is a perfect fit.

I am looking at getting a pair of pre-loved Fifi 100what size would fit me?

Many thanks!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Also in regards to Prives. What is considered an older prive? What year did the newer ones come out?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

foxie_dixie said:


> Hi Ladies, I have a sizing question on the Very Prive.
> I have Neofilo in 37 patent, and I get a little bit of heel slippage.
> I am usually size 7 in Aldo, 6 1/2 in Michael Kors.
> 
> Should I size down to 36 1/2 for patent VPs?
> Thanks in advance!



I take Neofilo half a size down from VPs.  So if Neofilo 37 is too big, you would be a 36.5 in them which means 37 in VPs.  That's my experience anyway


----------



## hermosa_vogue

rhondaroni0 said:


> Also in regards to Prives. What is considered an older prive? What year did the newer ones come out?



2010 I believe


----------



## Tymetheinfamous

Hey ladies! This is my 1st post! I really need help. I'm interested in the Daf Booty 160mm. (Black suede)  I'm a true US size 8. My Highness in 39 is a PERFECT fit. My Pigalle 120mm is 37.5 is a PERFECT fit. I just got the Exagona in a 38 (advised by a "true US size 8" like myself) and it fits, but my toes are slightly hanging off (pic below). I can use a half size up. I am an 8.5 in all IT sizing including my Giyseppe's, Jimmy Choo's etc. So the question is, what would I be in the Daf Booty? I'm a little worried because I have long toes and these are closed toe. FYI I live in Denver and there is no where out here I can try them on. Thanks a 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
bunch!


----------



## Wildflower22

I'm a 37 in both Lady Peep and Corneille. Would I be a 37 also in the Neofilo? I tried it on in Paris and I totally forgot to write down my size. I think I'm a 37 and not a 36.5

Thank you!


----------



## anniethecat

.


----------



## rhondaroni0

hermosa_vogue said:


> 2010 I believe


thanks! good info to know.


----------



## beagly911

Does anyone know how the Pigalle flats run?


----------



## kjbags

beagly911 said:


> Does anyone know how the Pigalle flats run?



I personally take them a half size up from my CL TTS, same goes for most other CL flats for me.


----------



## DariaD

Ladies, does anybody know how any of Glittart RonRons run? I believe these were in 2008 F/W collection. 

I went for a bargain on eBay and it's my CLs TTS (I am US7.5 and took those in 38, which is my CL size), but seller says those run whole size smaller.


----------



## rhondaroni0

How is altadama different from VPs? and same sizing?

thanks!


----------



## Christchrist

I don't now if this is the place to ask this but have you all seen the new pigalle 120 shape? It's so not as sexy. The sizing is all whack also.  Now it's tts?


----------



## Maddee

Can anyone help me with sizing of diptic bootie and lady derby. I am a regular size 6 US  & I got the no prive  and particule in size 36. Pls advise. Thanks!


----------



## rhondaroni0

rhondaroni0 said:


> How is altadama different from VPs? and same sizing?
> 
> thanks!


After researching, the Altadama is 140 with a smaller platform. VP 120 with higher platform. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## sakura

DariaD said:


> Ladies, does anybody know how any of Glittart RonRons run? I believe these were in 2008 F/W collection.
> 
> I went for a bargain on eBay and it's my CLs TTS (I am US7.5 and took those in 38, which is my CL size), but seller says those run whole size smaller.



The glittart Ron Rons are from the old sizing. They're typically half a size up from TTS.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Wildflower22 said:


> I'm a 37 in both Lady Peep and Corneille. Would I be a 37 also in the Neofilo? I tried it on in Paris and I totally forgot to write down my size. I think I'm a 37 and not a 36.5
> 
> Thank you!



I'm half a size down in Neofilo to LP so you should be 36.5 in Neofilo


----------



## hermosa_vogue

rhondaroni0 said:


> After researching, the Altadama is 140 with a smaller platform. VP 120 with higher platform. Correct me if I'm wrong.



Altadama 140 has a higher platform than VP 120.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

rhondaroni0 said:


> thanks! good info to know.



Not a problem


----------



## sakura

rhondaroni0 said:


> How is altadama different from VPs? and same sizing?
> thanks!






rhondaroni0 said:


> After researching, the Altadama is 140 with a smaller platform. VP 120 with higher platform. Correct me if I'm wrong.



The Altadama has a double platform (2 x 20mm) vs the VP with the single platform (1 x 20mm), hence the difference in height (140mm vs 120mm).

Sizing from FW 2009 onwards is TTS. For FW 2008 and SS 2009, the Alta Dama is half size up from the VP size.


----------



## sakura

rhondaroni0 said:


> also in regards to prives. What is considered an older prive? What year did the newer ones come out?





hermosa_vogue said:


> 2010 i believe



fw 2009.


----------



## rhondaroni0

sakura said:


> The Altadama has a double platform (2 x 20mm) vs the VP with the single platform (1 x 20mm), hence the difference in height (140mm vs 120mm).
> 
> Sizing from FW 2009 onwards is TTS. For FW 2008 and SS 2009, the Alta Dama is half size up from the VP size.


Best I can handle is 120 with a good platform. Very prive work amazing for me as do Rolando. 
So xney on the altadama. 

So with the higher platform, the hyper prive would actually be easier to walk in than the regular vp?


----------



## bougainvillier

rhondaroni0 said:


> Best I can handle is 120 with a good platform. Very prive work amazing for me as do Rolando.
> So xney on the altadama.
> 
> So with the higher platform, the hyper prive would actually be easier to walk in than the regular vp?




AD and VP feel the same on me. Both very stable and comfy. Best bet is to try on. I don't own HP though b


----------



## DariaD

sakura said:


> The glittart Ron Rons are from the old sizing. They're typically half a size up from TTS.



Thank you so much! I guess I'll need some thick socks and patience then


----------



## GlamGirly

Hi Ladies! I have not been on here or shopping in a while so I am a little out of the loop and also have the worst memory on the planet so I can't remember how things sized. I just saw a pair of size 6.5 Jaws on evilBay. I have experience with the Very Prive but not with these. My question is, does the 6.5 in Jaws run close or similar to the 6.5 Very Prive?  Please help, auction ends in less than 24 hours!!! Thanks


----------



## icharmae

Christchrist said:


> I don't now if this is the place to ask this but have you all seen the new pigalle 120 shape? It's so not as sexy. The sizing is all whack also.  Now it's tts?




Yes I thought I was going crazy.. All of a sudden I had to go up a whole size from what I used to..


----------



## Christchrist

icharmae said:


> Yes I thought I was going crazy.. All of a sudden I had to go up a whole size from what I used to..




New sizing is tts I guess and also the cut changed. Hate it


----------



## sakura

rhondaroni0 said:


> Best I can handle is 120 with a good platform. Very prive work amazing for me as do Rolando.
> So xney on the altadama.
> 
> So with the higher platform, the hyper prive would actually be easier to walk in than the regular vp?



The HP and VP feel the same to me. You can feel the extra height on the AD, but it isn't an issue.


----------



## sakura

GlamGirly said:


> Hi Ladies! I have not been on here or shopping in a while so I am a little out of the loop and also have the worst memory on the planet so I can't remember how things sized. I just saw a pair of size 6.5 Jaws on evilBay. I have experience with the Very Prive but not with these. My question is, does the 6.5 in Jaws run close or similar to the 6.5 Very Prive?  Please help, auction ends in less than 24 hours!!! Thanks



The 36.5 Jaws will run close to the 36.5 VPs produced BEFORE FW 2009.


----------



## mile2424

Sizing question regarding the Fifi 100 in patent. My girlfriend tried on the 37.5 and they were too tight. She tried on the 38 in a different color which I think she thought fit ok but never tried a 38.5. But she was heartbroken about not having the 38 in her color choice. She has a pair of suede new simple pumps in 37.5, a pair of patent Bianca&#8217;s in 37.5, and a pair of normal black leather bianca&#8217;s in 38 which. 

Do you think the 38.5 might work or would be too big?

Appreciate all your help!


----------



## Lover of Loubs

Hello all, I'm a newbie here so please excuse me if you've already answered this question. I typically wear a size US 6 1/2 - 7. In Gucci I wear a 37 but I've never bought or tried on a pair of CLs so I have no idea what I wear. Currently, I'm looking at a pair of Lady Daf 160s. What size you you all think I should buy?


----------



## carinaus2806

Hi,

I am a newbie, and as we do not have a CL boutique here I can only order online. I need your advice:

I own myself:
Multibrida 100 Glitter mini 36 - they fit like they were made for me
Ron Ron 100 Jazz Calf 36
Pigalle Plato 120 Patent Calf  in 36,5- only tight in the toe box, at the back I need stickers not to slip out of the shoe with stockings, I am fine without stockings

For all other brands (Reiss, Dolce& Gabbana, United Nude ) I wear a true 36.

I am interested now in the Mater Claude Peep Toe 85mm in patent nude. They are available in 35,5 and the seller measured 23cm sole length. 

I also measured a lot of my shoes the Ron Ron are 23,2cm and the seller measured 23cm for the Peep Toes. 

What is your opinion? Can I risk the 35,5? Anyone here with experience on the Mater Claude 85mm or can verify the measurement of 23cm?

Thanks so much
Carina


----------



## crystalhowlett

mile2424 said:


> Sizing question regarding the Fifi 100 in patent. My girlfriend tried on the 37.5 and they were too tight. She tried on the 38 in a different color which I think she thought fit ok but never tried a 38.5. But she was heartbroken about not having the 38 in her color choice. She has a pair of suede new simple pumps in 37.5, a pair of patent Biancas in 37.5, and a pair of normal black leather biancas in 38 which.
> 
> Do you think the 38.5 might work or would be too big?
> 
> Appreciate all your help!




38.5 may be too big. FIFI is pretty TTS, hold out for a 38. Have you tried to contact a Louboutin e-site SA? They can track a pair down US wide.


----------



## crystalhowlett

carinaus2806 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I am a newbie, and as we do not have a CL boutique here I can only order online. I need your advice:
> 
> 
> 
> I own myself:
> 
> Multibrida 100 Glitter mini 36 - they fit like they were made for me
> 
> Ron Ron 100 Jazz Calf 36
> 
> Pigalle Plato 120 Patent Calf - only tight in the toe box, at the back I need stickers not to slip out of the shoe with stockings, I am fine without stockings
> 
> 
> 
> For all other brands (Reiss, Dolce& Gabbana, United Nude ) I wear a true 36.
> 
> 
> 
> I am interested now in the Mater Claude Peep Toe 85mm in patent nude. They are available in 35,5 and the seller measured 23cm sole length.
> 
> 
> 
> I also measured a lot of my shoes the Ron Ron are 23,2cm and the seller measured 23cm for the Peep Toes.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your opinion? Can I risk the 35,5? Anyone here with experience on the Mater Claude 85mm or can verify the measurement of 23cm?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> Carina





Mater Claude runs .small. U should go up a half size. I wouldn't risk the 35.5.


----------



## carinaus2806

Thanks so much, I also consider not to risk ist!


----------



## Kalos

carinaus2806 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I am a newbie, and as we do not have a CL boutique here I can only order online. I need your advice:
> 
> 
> 
> I own myself:
> 
> Multibrida 100 Glitter mini 36 - they fit like they were made for me
> 
> Ron Ron 100 Jazz Calf 36
> 
> Pigalle Plato 120 Patent Calf - only tight in the toe box, at the back I need stickers not to slip out of the shoe with stockings, I am fine without stockings
> 
> 
> 
> For all other brands (Reiss, Dolce& Gabbana, United Nude ) I wear a true 36.
> 
> 
> 
> I am interested now in the Mater Claude Peep Toe 85mm in patent nude. They are available in 35,5 and the seller measured 23cm sole length.
> 
> 
> 
> I also measured a lot of my shoes the Ron Ron are 23,2cm and the seller measured 23cm for the Peep Toes.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your opinion? Can I risk the 35,5? Anyone here with experience on the Mater Claude 85mm or can verify the measurement of 23cm?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> Carina




I'm a 36 in non louboutins. Most of my louboutins are a 36 too, but I'm a 35.5 in Rons Rons (patent with a 85mm heel). I had a pair of Mater Claudes that I ended up selling cause they were just too big. They were a 36, but in kid leather. I sold them to a lady who takes a Uk size 4 (37), so you might be ok with the 35.5.


----------



## brdck7

Hi there! Does anyone know if the sizing for the Corneille slingbacks is the same as the Corneille pumps? Thanks!


----------



## Chanieish

brdck7 said:


> Hi there! Does anyone know if the sizing for the Corneille slingbacks is the same as the Corneille pumps? Thanks!



Hello!

If you have narrow feet, I would say yes. If you have average to wider feet the slingbacks run 0.5 size smaller. I am a 37.5 in pumps and 38 in the slingbacks. Best of luck!


----------



## Loubspassion

Hello again
I've been off for a while but back now. Need sizing advice for Simple 100 and So Kate.
For reference: 34.5 in P120, 35 & 35.5 in LP (glitter and patent), 35.5 in Titi but could go 35, 36 in Rolando (fit ok), 35.5 in D 868 (fit a bit tight in the toes bit 36 would have been major heel slippage), 35.5 in Banane...
I'd say my TTS Louboutin is between 35 & 35.5.
Your advice will be most welcome.
TIA


----------



## bougainvillier

Loubspassion said:


> Hello again
> I've been off for a while but back now. Need sizing advice for Simple 100 and So Kate.
> For reference: 34.5 in P120, 35 & 35.5 in LP (glitter and patent), 35.5 in Titi but could go 35, 36 in Rolando (fit ok), 35.5 in D 868 (fit a bit tight in the toes bit 36 would have been major heel slippage), 35.5 in Banane...
> I'd say my TTS Louboutin is between 35 & 35.5.
> Your advice will be most welcome.
> TIA




I think you would be 35.5 in Simple 100 and 35 in So Kate. I'm taking everything you mentioned above 0.5 down from your size. I'm 35 TTS and you think you are 35.5 TTS. I have So Kate coming my way on Monday so I can confirm further but Simple 100 is TTS


----------



## Loubspassion

bougainvillier said:


> I think you would be 35.5 in Simple 100 and 35 in So Kate. I'm taking everything you mentioned above 0.5 down from your size. I'm 35 TTS and you think you are 35.5 TTS. I have So Kate coming my way on Monday so I can confirm further but Simple 100 is TTS



Ohh thanks. Good thing I didn't bid on the 35 then!!
At the same time, still confused with my tts. Most 35 fit well, most 35.5 I end up having heel slippage after one wear. Slip out of the Rolando too.
And in Dior, Casadei, Prada, YSL, I take 35; 35.5 in Gucci, 36 in Chanel, 35 in Bottega, 35.5 in Burberry ...
Oh and my feet measure 8.92 and are more on the average to wide side.
Sorry for this long one but really want shoes without heel grips to prevent me from slipping out.
Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

Loubspassion said:


> Ohh thanks. Good thing I didn't bid on the 35 then!!
> At the same time, still confused with my tts. Most 35 fit well, most 35.5 I end up having heel slippage after one wear. Slip out of the Rolando too.
> And in Dior, Casadei, Prada, YSL, I take 35; 35.5 in Gucci, 36 in Chanel, 35 in Bottega, 35.5 in Burberry ...
> Oh and my feet measure 8.92 and are more on the average to wide side.
> Sorry for this long one but really want shoes without heel grips to prevent me from slipping out.
> Thanks a lot!!!




I was too confused about my TTS before. Given what you said I think you are 35.5 TTS in CL. Rolando is normally half up from TTS. 

My feet measures 8.8 and on narrow side. So I'm taking pointy toes half down than normal. For example, pigalle 100 is TTS in general but I'm taking 34.5 100mm and 34 in pigalle 120mm is big for me. When people talk about TTS in general they refer to VP size. I am 35 in those. Along with Simples, Ron Ron, altadama, Fifi. 

Regarding heel slippage, I think it's hard to get rid of if the style is not for you. I tried 34.5 and 35 in lady peep. While 35 fits well 34.5 a bit tight, both gives me heel slippage. Same with Daf. After wearing my shoes for more than 5x, I need to put heel grips on if they are not patent leather. Then they are fine for a long time. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## PearlsnFlats

Hi ladies! I have a friend who is wanting to purchase a pair of No Matter's. Are these running true to size? Or would you recommend that she size up or down? Thanks so much!


----------



## akillian24

Loubspassion said:


> Hello again
> I've been off for a while but back now. Need sizing advice for Simple 100 and So Kate.
> For reference: 34.5 in P120, 35 & 35.5 in LP (glitter and patent), 35.5 in Titi but could go 35, 36 in Rolando (fit ok), 35.5 in D 868 (fit a bit tight in the toes bit 36 would have been major heel slippage), 35.5 in Banane...
> I'd say my TTS Louboutin is between 35 & 35.5.
> Your advice will be most welcome.
> TIA




I go half size down for So Kate, but I also go an entire size down for P120. So if you only drop a half size down for P120, I'd venture to say you're likely TTS (a 35) in the So Kate.


----------



## akillian24

Would I be the same size in a Neofilo as I am in a Filo?


----------



## taupelover

how much do patent leather simples stretch?  in size 37, they feel perfect except that i can feel my right heel moving a little (not heel slippage yet, but slightly big).  in size 36.5, the length of my big toe is fine but my smaller toes are a bit cramped/shoved up against the shoe.  My heel feels pretty secure in that size though.  If I go with size 37, will the shoes eventually stretch to the point where I'll have to pad them to avoid heel slippage? Thanks!!


----------



## hedgwin99

Hello.. I'm a total newbie. I'm interest in all the CL loafers. Are these TTS? I wear 39.5 for givenchy boots, lanvin flats and miu miu flats. But my normal shoe size us size 8


----------



## Kfoorya2

How does the Iriza fit?

I am US 7.5 most of the time 

In So Kate's 120 I am TTS

Thanks!!


----------



## akillian24

Kfoorya2 said:


> How does the Iriza fit?
> 
> I am US 7.5 most of the time
> 
> In So Kate's 120 I am TTS
> 
> Thanks!!



I  have the pony hair and went down a full size from my TTS (My Irizas are same as my P120s).  I've heard others say they are TTS, but I'd say at least a half size down, especially if they are an exotic or something that stretches.


----------



## Kfoorya2

akillian24 said:


> I  have the pony hair and went down a full size from my TTS (My Irizas are same as my P120s).  I've heard others say they are TTS, but I'd say at least a half size down, especially if they are an exotic or something that stretches.




Tried it on today and it definitely runs a bit big. I would say half size down for me in Iriza's!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

HELP ON CORNEILLE SIZING PLEASE!!!

I am looking for a pair of Corneilles, but I am confused about the sizing.  I do have a pair in size 37 where the toe box is comfy straight out of the box where most CLs I have to stretch em out before I wear them.

The Corneille I have is a size 37 and I love the fact that the toe box is comfy, but I get heel slippage straight out of the box brand new.  My sizing on other shoes are as follows:

US 6.5
Pigalle 120, Lady Lynch, So Kate python size 36
Lady Peep, VP, FiFi, So Kate patent size 36.5
Pigalle 100 size 37
Pigalle Plato 120 size 37

Should I stick to size 37 or should I size down to size 36.5?

Thank you so much for your kind advice!

XOXO!!!


----------



## Hearmeroar

Can anyone help ? I am a size 36.5 in vendome. Am looking at lady peeps and pigalle. Should I get them in the same size ? Or size down ? 
Appreciate your input


----------



## Hca13

Hey all I am in need of these CL's but I have no idea how they run, help!

Usually an 8
Average to wide
these would be my first pair of CL's
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Christi...%3D145%2C&eItemId=prod157590322&cmCat=product


----------



## cuselover

Any one know how Mam Desprez Run? Is it true to size as the New simple or does it run small?

http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/uk_...ez-patent.html 

I wear 35 new simple pump and 35 in youyou peep toe.


----------



## lilanath

hello , I AM 38,5 IN maggie i WOULD LIKE TO BUY HIGHNESS in 38,5 do you think it will fit , usually I am 38 but in CL ITS TOO SMALL 
Do you think highness will fit in 38,5 because I find maggie little bit tight in the toe box I am waiting for answer Thanks


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

lilanath said:


> hello , I AM 38,5 IN maggie i WOULD LIKE TO BUY HIGHNESS in 38,5 do you think it will fit , usually I am 38 but in CL ITS TOO SMALL
> Do you think highness will fit in 38,5 because I find maggie little bit tight in the toe box I am waiting for answer Thanks


All my Maggies are a 37 and my Highness is a 37, but could/should have gone down by half so you are fine with 38.5


----------



## lilanath

THANK YOU for your answer so if it s the same size Maggie and highness I hope so because I have just make my order for highness in 38,5....how do you feel in the toe box of both of them ? I find it very tighten


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

lilanath said:


> THANK YOU for your answer so if it s the same size Maggie and highness I hope so because I have just make my order for highness in 38,5....how do you feel in the toe box of both of them ? I find it very tighten



The Highness I have that is in the same size as my Maggies are comfy in the toe box, but I get minor heel slippage, so I actually would recommend you go half down from your Maggie size.  

Considering the heel height and the thick platform, although it may initially be tight in the toe box, you really want them to hug your heels.  I did not have a choice, but to go with my Maggie size for mine because the boutique only ordered 3 pairs for Japan, size 36, 37 and 38.  As you can see, I still have room at the opening in this size.


----------



## lilanath

They are fabulous and it fits you perfectly I hope it will be the same for me.
I have just a question do you wear your CL rarely for a party or they could have be worn every day for work or shopping ; I ask this question because I don't wear a lot my LOUBOUTIN I am scared to spoilt them and of course it s not so easy to walk with


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

I wear mine every day unless my feet are giving me problems needing some comfy shoes.
I can do over 10 hours easily in 100s or 120/150s with platforms such as LP and Biancas.  
I used to be afraid of spoiling them, but having collected approx 100 pairs since year 2000 I no longer feel the same.  Shoes are supposed to be worn and I did not pay the extravagant price just so I can keep them in boxes.  I feel powerful and sexy when I wear my Loubies!!!


----------



## Loubspassion

Christchrist said:


> New sizing is tts I guess and also the cut changed. Hate it



Yes. I actually saw a few months ago on the EU site that they now run TTS. As to the shape, not that bad when worn as the toe cleavage is still there. However the pitch looks very different also.
I'm willing to try.


----------



## Louboutin Cat

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I wear mine every day unless my feet are giving me problems needing some comfy shoes.
> I can do over 10 hours easily in 100s or 120/150s with platforms such as LP and Biancas.
> I used to be afraid of spoiling them, but having collected approx 100 pairs since year 2000 I no longer feel the same.  Shoes are supposed to be worn and I did not pay the extravagant price just so I can keep them in boxes.  I feel powerful and sexy when I wear my Loubies!!!




MeeOOW! Nicely said.


----------



## LoveLE

Hello everyone.

Can someone help me with Lady Peep Spikes sizing? There's a stunning pair I see in a size 36. 

35 in New Simple (several colors/material all same size)
35 in Bianca
35.5 in Zoulou
35.5 in Lady Peep Sling
35.5 in Very Prive

Do you think 36 would be too big for me?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LoveLE said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Can someone help me with Lady Peep Spikes sizing? There's a stunning pair I see in a size 36.
> 
> 35 in New Simple (several colors/material all same size)
> 35 in Bianca
> 35.5 in Zoulou
> 35.5 in Lady Peep Sling
> 35.5 in Very Prive
> 
> Do you think 36 would be too big for me?
> 
> Thanks for your input.


It might be too big.  Considering the heel height, you really want them to hug your feet/heels.
It should be the same size as your VP at least IMO.


----------



## bougainvillier

LoveLE said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Can someone help me with Lady Peep Spikes sizing? There's a stunning pair I see in a size 36.
> 
> 35 in New Simple (several colors/material all same size)
> 35 in Bianca
> 35.5 in Zoulou
> 35.5 in Lady Peep Sling
> 35.5 in Very Prive
> 
> Do you think 36 would be too big for me?
> 
> Thanks for your input.




Agree with Helen. I take Bianca and LP in the same size, .5 down from VP.


----------



## LoveLE

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> It might be too big.  Considering the heel height, you really want them to hug your feet/heels.
> It should be the same size as your VP at least IMO.





bougainvillier said:


> Agree with Helen. I take Bianca and LP in the same size, .5 down from VP.



Thank you ladies.

 my search continues...


----------



## clouboutin1

Hi does anyone know how daffodille's fit??


----------



## icharmae

clouboutin1 said:


> Hi does anyone know how daffodille's fit??




I would go true to size with this shoe..


----------



## Loubspassion

Hi. 
Just need to double check about PP 120. My current sizes:

P120: 34.5 (fit good but still new so hope it is the correct size)
Banane python: 35.5 but need padding
Decollete 868: 35.5 
Milady: 35.5 fit perfect
Rolandos patent: 36 
NP: 36
LP patent: 35.5 but need a bit of padding
LP glitter: 35 good fit.
Metalipp: 35.5
Titi glitter: 35.5 but definitely too big, should have done 35

Would I be ok with a 35 in patent PP 120? Or 35.5?

Also it seems my TTS in Italian designers is 35 including Louboutin.

Please help.

TIA


----------



## bougainvillier

Loubspassion said:


> Hi.
> Just need to double check about PP 120. My current sizes:
> 
> P120: 34.5 (fit good but still new so hope it is the correct size)
> Banane python: 35.5 but need padding
> Decollete 868: 35.5
> Milady: 35.5 fit perfect
> Rolandos patent: 36
> NP: 36
> LP patent: 35.5 but need a bit of padding
> LP glitter: 35 good fit.
> Metalipp: 35.5
> Titi glitter: 35.5 but definitely too big, should have done 35
> 
> Would I be ok with a 35 in patent PP 120? Or 35.5?
> 
> Also it seems my TTS in Italian designers is 35 including Louboutin.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> TIA




Looks like 35 should be fine for you. I take everything .5 down from your size. I had pp120 in 35 but they were big had to exchange for half size smaller. Hth


----------



## Loubspassion

bougainvillier said:


> Looks like 35 should be fine for you. I take everything .5 down from your size. I had pp120 in 35 but they were big had to exchange for half size smaller. Hth



Thank you for your answer. Now I can look into these knowing what size to get.
Cheers


----------



## bougainvillier

Loubspassion said:


> Thank you for your answer. Now I can look into these knowing what size to get.
> Cheers




No problem. But I do want to say that if you have wide feet, you can probably do 35.5 as well. In general, pp120 fits like p100.


----------



## Nattie35

clouboutin1 said:


> Hi does anyone know how daffodille's fit??


I agree with icharmae, I got my daffodiles in TTS


----------



## Loubspassion

Hello,
I need help deciding on my size in the So Kate style. I wear 34.5 in Pigalle 120 and they fit comfortably. But I wonder if I wouldn't get heel slippage if it weren't for the elastic band. I wore them for the first time yesterday and managed to have them on for 5 hours, and I did not experience heel slippage.
My TTS US is 5.5, but varies from 34.5 to 36 in Louboutin.
Should I get the So Kate in 35 or 34.5? Or maybe 35 for patent since it doesn't stretch as much as kid or suede? And 34.5. in kid and suede then?
Please help.

Also, I'm eyeing a pair of Lady peep sling in 36. Do you think it would be too big? In LP pump style I wear 35 in glitter and 35.5 in patent but I need padding to be able to work comfortably.

Awaiting your opinion.

Thanks


----------



## ouija board

I wear a size 35.5 in almost every CL except Pigalle 120 where I wear a 34.5. When I was in Las Vegas over Christmas, I tried on a pair of So Kate just for fun since they had a 35, and they fit like a glove. They were python, and I suspect they might have gotten a little heel slippage once they stretched, but the toe box fit just as tightly as my Pigalles when they were brand new, so I could not have gone down another half size. So if I were to actually buy a pair, I'd go with a 35. Good luck!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Loubspassion said:


> Hello,
> I need help deciding on my size in the So Kate style. I wear 34.5 in Pigalle 120 and they fit comfortably. But I wonder if I wouldn't get heel slippage if it weren't for the elastic band. I wore them for the first time yesterday and managed to have them on for 5 hours, and I did not experience heel slippage.
> My TTS US is 5.5, but varies from 34.5 to 36 in Louboutin.
> Should I get the So Kate in 35 or 34.5? Or maybe 35 for patent since it doesn't stretch as much as kid or suede? And 34.5. in kid and suede then?
> Please help.
> 
> Also, I'm eyeing a pair of Lady peep sling in 36. Do you think it would be too big? In LP pump style I wear 35 in glitter and 35.5 in patent but I need padding to be able to work comfortably.
> 
> Awaiting your opinion.
> 
> Thanks


All I can say is that my So Kate in Python and Suede is a 36 which is the same size as my Pigalle 120s since the material is soft and likely to stretch easier, but my patent So Kate are half a size up at 36.5.
I am a true US6.5 for guideline.  My Python and Suede are tight in the toe-box, but if I go half up, I get heel slippage and I hate that.

I think you would be fine with 34,5 for softer materials such as python, suede and kid, but might want to consider a size 35 for patent... but then again you say you managed to wear your P120s with no problem for 5 hours right from the get go where I have to break mine in to take them out.  That tells me your feet are not as wide as mine so you might be fine in 34.5 even in patent So Kate.

Good luck!


----------



## Loubspassion

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> All I can say is that my So Kate in Python and Suede is a 36 which is the same size as my Pigalle 120s since the material is soft and likely to stretch easier, but my patent So Kate are half a size up at 36.5.
> I am a true US6.5 for guideline.  My Python and Suede are tight in the toe-box, but if I go half up, I get heel slippage and I hate that.
> 
> I think you would be fine with 34,5 for softer materials such as python, suede and kid, but might want to consider a size 35 for patent... but then again you say you managed to wear your P120s with no problem for 5 hours right from the get go where I have to break mine in to take them out.  That tells me your feet are not as wide as mine so you might be fine in 34.5 even in patent So Kate.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you for your reply. Well actually I wore them twice in the house before taking them out.
I just hope they won't stretch too much.
I guess I should go with the 34.5 for the So Kate then and break them in.
Thanks


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Loubspassion said:


> Thank you for your reply. Well actually I wore them twice in the house before taking them out.
> I just hope they won't stretch too much.
> I guess I should go with the 34.5 for the So Kate then and break them in.
> Thanks


If I were you, I would go for the 34.5 as well.  I went with the tighter toe box with no heel slippage size 36 myself for pythons and suedes and 36.5 for patents where my P120s are all 36.

Have fun!  They are gorgeous!


----------



## LV&Evie

Hi everyone!  So Here is my CL's sizing... I take a 38 in most to all CLs (VPs, NPs, Yoyo, Scissor Girls, Bianca, Lady Peep, etc), with the exception of Decolletes in which I take a 38.5.   I'm a straight up US size 7.5, medium foot.  

I recently tried on the NEW STYLE Pigalle 120 in a 38 at a NYC boutique.

What size would I take in the OLD STYLE Pigalle 120??   Or OLD STYLE Pigalle 100??   Obviously I can't find a store that currently carries the old style Pigalle, so now its up to good old-fashioned guess work and TPF.    

TIA!!!!  Advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Loubspassion

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> If I were you, I would go for the 34.5 as well.  I went with the tighter toe box with no heel slippage size 36 myself for pythons and suedes and 36.5 for patents where my P120s are all 36.
> 
> Have fun!  They are gorgeous!



Thank you HelenofTroy. That's the thing, I prefer them tight since they all end up stretching and I need padding. 34.5 ot is then.
Thanks again


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LV&Evie said:


> Hi everyone!  So Here is my CL's sizing... I take a 38 in most to all CLs (VPs, NPs, Yoyo, Scissor Girls, Bianca, Lady Peep, etc), with the exception of Decolletes in which I take a 38.5.   I'm a straight up US size 7.5, medium foot.
> 
> I recently tried on the NEW STYLE Pigalle 120 in a 38 at a NYC boutique.
> 
> What size would I take in the OLD STYLE Pigalle 120??   Or OLD STYLE Pigalle 100??   Obviously I can't find a store that currently carries the old style Pigalle, so now its up to good old-fashioned guess work and TPF.
> 
> TIA!!!!  Advice would be greatly appreciated!!


I would say 37.  I tried on the new style which were 37 where my old style P120 are all 36s. Could have done 36.5 but get heel slippage which I hate fyi.

My US size 6.5, VP & LP 36.5 (could do 37 but hate heel slippage), Bianca 36.5-37, old style P120 36 which is full size down from my average CL sizes..

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Hi ladies. I am looking for some insight on the fit of the Ron Ron. My CL TTS is 39. I'm a 39 in the Maggie, Maudissima, Indie, etc. I've got some 39.5 in Piou Piou and Corneille which I should have bought a 39 in. A true 39.5 in VP. I have a self-proclaimed wide foot (wide in the toe box to slender at the heel). I've just ordered a pair of Suede Ron Ron in 39.5 because I thought the toe box may be a bit narrow. 

There is another pair available in a different color, but 39. I'm wondering if I should go ahead and order that one too and send whichever one doesn't work back?

Any info would be greatly appreciated!

TIA!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Please please please please someone help me here!


I am trying to get my hands on these malabar hill flats and was wondering how they fit?

I am usually a US 7.5.

Louboutin size in So Kate 7.5 - Mrs. H flats 38.5 - pigalle 120 in 7.

Please I would really appreciate any input here! Many Thanks!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Sorry this belongs to my previous sizing inquiry.


----------



## Piggyme

Hi, I would like to ask if all Bianca shoes TTS or do you size down?
I am size 38 or size 7, I tried on a size 37.5 and there was a slight gap but am wondering if it is because it's the winter season now where I am at in Asia.
TIA&#128522;it will prob be my first pair of CL&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## indiafiala

Hello!

I have just got my first pair of louboutins, Daffodile suede Mastic and I am usually a size 7 UK sizeso european 40.

I got the heels in a size 40 and they are still a little tight around my toes I have wide feet and when I spoke to the sales assistant in the louboutin store he said that the suede will stretch. I am worried if I should have gotten the 40.5 for the little bit extra room? Can any of you suggest what is best to do?

Do you think the suede will stretch? I don't want my toes to look too tight in the shoe making it look less attractive!

Also, can anyone give any GOOD advice regarding the protection of the suede? And of course the red sole! I am petrified to ruin them, so any advice is appreciated!!

Thank you!!


----------



## pinguin

hi everyone!i recently received my first pair of CL,iriza tissu leopardino,size 38,5.their fit is just right but the toe box runs narrow.i think size 39 will be big.what should i do,please help


----------



## LouBouNewbie

Good afternoon ladies. I was hoping to catch a deal on the calf leather Aborina and patent Bianca 140 on eBay. I know the Bianca has been sized often, but I was unsure if the style has changed over the years like the pigalle sizing has. I know CL can be inconsistent across the hoard, but was hoping for some updated references. I wear a 7 US, mid width feet. I have the simple 100 calf leather, VP calf leather and another 120 (unsure style, no platform) all in 37's. 
TYIA ladies!!!


----------



## mularice

LouBouNewbie said:


> Good afternoon ladies. I was hoping to catch a deal on the calf leather Aborina and patent Bianca 140 on eBay. I know the Bianca has been sized often, but I was unsure if the style has changed over the years like the pigalle sizing has. I know CL can be inconsistent across the hoard, but was hoping for some updated references. I wear a 7 US, mid width feet. I have the simple 100 calf leather, VP calf leather and another 120 (unsure style, no platform) all in 37's.
> TYIA ladies!!!




I don't think Bianca sizing has changed, at least not whilst I've tried them. I take Bianca 0.5 down from my TTS which is my VP size. I'm mostly a 36.5 in everything aside from Décolleté 868 (37) and Piggie 120 (36).


----------



## LouBouNewbie

I reread my post, and I realized that my question sounds specific for the Bianca. I would really appreciate any help with both the patent 140 Bianca's and the leather Aborina's. 

Thank you Mularice for your input.


----------



## Chanieish

How do louboutin loafers fit in general. I am looking at the velvet I love loubies loafer. 

I am a US 7.5 

In CLs:
Pigalle 100: 37.5
Pigalle 120: 36.5
Corneille pump: 37.5
Decollete: 38
Bianca 140: 37
Horatio: 37.5

Should i go for 37.5 or 38? Much appreciated!


----------



## mojo92

Ladies! I need some opinions-I'm looking at a pair of size 36 patent pigalle 120s. They are an older style. I wear a 37.5 in most CL styles (I can do a 38 but with some heel pads) and my only other pair of Pigalle 120 (black nappa with spikes) is a 36.5. These fit perfectly initially but they are getting a little bit loose with stretching...do you think a 36 patent would work or would it be too tight? Trying to figure out if they would stretch enough to be comfy!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## jalbs

mojo92 said:


> Ladies! I need some opinions-I'm looking at a pair of size 36 patent pigalle 120s. They are an older style. I wear a 37.5 in most CL styles (I can do a 38 but with some heel pads) and my only other pair of Pigalle 120 (black nappa with spikes) is a 36.5. These fit perfectly initially but they are getting a little bit loose with stretching...do you think a 36 patent would work or would it be too tight? Trying to figure out if they would stretch enough to be comfy!! Thanks in advance!




They may be a little too snug. The patent tends not to stretch as much as kid. I wouldn't go that small.


----------



## mularice

mojo92 said:


> Ladies! I need some opinions-I'm looking at a pair of size 36 patent pigalle 120s. They are an older style. I wear a 37.5 in most CL styles (I can do a 38 but with some heel pads) and my only other pair of Pigalle 120 (black nappa with spikes) is a 36.5. These fit perfectly initially but they are getting a little bit loose with stretching...do you think a 36 patent would work or would it be too tight? Trying to figure out if they would stretch enough to be comfy!! Thanks in advance!




I would agree that the 36 will be a little too snug. I find that patent doesn't stretch as much as normal kid leather so the 36.5 might actually fit perfectly.


----------



## mojo92

Thanks for letting me know!! Guess the search for the perfect pair of patent spikes continues...thanks again!


----------



## Frivole88

i have the i love loubies velvet loafers. it runs TTS for me.



Chanieish said:


> How do louboutin loafers fit in general. I am looking at the velvet I love loubies loafer.
> 
> I am a US 7.5
> 
> In CLs:
> Pigalle 100: 37.5
> Pigalle 120: 36.5
> Corneille pump: 37.5
> Decollete: 38
> Bianca 140: 37
> Horatio: 37.5
> 
> Should i go for 37.5 or 38? Much appreciated!


----------



## Peggician

kristinlorraine said:


> i have the i love loubies velvet loafers. it runs TTS for me.



Do they stretch? Cos I just got one pair size 36, which is my tts. It's a lil loose at the back but 35.5 was fitting super snug (but not tight) that it could be uncomfy if I start walking.


----------



## Frivole88

i think they would stretch over time esp if you get to wear them often. i'm also surprised they have an ample toe space compared with louboutin heels (which are usually narrow). i could fit in between 6 and 6.5 and i ended getting 6 because i know i will wear them a lot and then they would eventually stretch.

here's the action pic of my loafers:






Peggician said:


> Do they stretch? Cos I just got one pair size 36, which is my tts. It's a lil loose at the back but 35.5 was fitting super snug (but not tight) that it could be uncomfy if I start walking.


----------



## Snow Diva

Does anyone know how the vendomes fit? Are they TTS? Is the toe box tight?I'm considering ordering a suede pair and I'm not sure if I should go half a size up or not. TIA!


----------



## Chanieish

kristinlorraine said:


> i have the i love loubies velvet loafers. it runs TTS for me.





kristinlorraine said:


> i think they would stretch over time esp if you get to wear them often. i'm also surprised they have an ample toe space compared with louboutin heels (which are usually narrow). i could fit in between 6 and 6.5 and i ended getting 6 because i know i will wear them a lot and then they would eventually stretch.
> 
> here's the action pic of my loafers:
> View attachment 2464556



Thank you so much! I just ordered a 37.5 and was worried that it would be too tight. But now I feel much better! Are they pretty comfy? Can you walk a few hours in them like during shopping? 

They look so amazing on you by the way!

Thanks!


----------



## Frivole88

thank you. yes, they are my comfiest loubies ever since they are wide and rounded toes. i have quite a chubby feet so maybe that helps with stretching. lol



Chanieish said:


> Thank you so much! I just ordered a 37.5 and was worried that it would be too tight. But now I feel much better! Are they pretty comfy? Can you walk a few hours in them like during shopping?
> 
> They look so amazing on you by the way!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## LolasCloset

Anyone know when the "old"Rolandos became "new" Rolandos? I am looking at a pair that the seller thinks is 3or 4 years old, but I'm not sure if that qualifies as new or old. TIA!


----------



## honeybunch

Hi ladies, I'm a size 37 in Pigalle 120.  Would I take the same size in So Kate? I keep hearing conflicting opinions on SK sizing.  Thanks.


----------



## ellegreene

honeybunch said:


> Hi ladies, I'm a size 37 in Pigalle 120.  Would I take the same size in So Kate? I keep hearing conflicting opinions on SK sizing.  Thanks.


I took a half size up from my Pigalle 120 size!

TTS = 35
Pigalle 120 = 34
So Kate Patent = 34.5


----------



## rhondaroni0

I have a general question about prives. I have different pairs in different colors but... peep toe isn't always appropriate. Is there a style that is the same as the prives but with no peeptoe in regards to style and fit? very prive in kid leather are a dream to wear. would love to find their "closed-toe cousin"


----------



## kham

honeybunch said:


> Hi ladies, I'm a size 37 in Pigalle 120.  Would I take the same size in So Kate? I keep hearing conflicting opinions on SK sizing.  Thanks.


I also took a half size up from Pigalle 120.


----------



## honeybunch

kham said:


> I also took a half size up from Pigalle 120.



Many thanks.


----------



## Dorudon

Hello ladies!

I am a TTS 35 (D&G, Casadei and every other shoe I own) and a 34 in Pigalle 120 (so far my only Louboutin). 

Does anybody know how the Ograde 100 fit? 

I am also interested in a pair of Metal Nodo ( I know I am pretty late for that) but don't know which size I should look for.

Would you recommend 34,5 or 35 in Pigalle 100?

My local store only has size 36 and bigger available. Therefore I am forced to buy every Louboutin shoe online. 
Tried the Pigalle 100 in 36 because the shop assistant told me they run large. Result: Too long and too wide.


Many thanks for your help.


----------



## LolasCloset

Hi All, i have a question about the Glitter York material. How conducive is it to stretching?


----------



## rhondaroni0

rhondaroni0 said:


> I have a general question about prives. I have different pairs in different colors but... peep toe isn't always appropriate. Is there a style that is the same as the prives but with no peeptoe in regards to style and fit? very prive in kid leather are a dream to wear. would love to find their "closed-toe cousin"


Maybe the Declic?


----------



## Freak4Coach

 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes - I'm pretty much a size 11 in everything - Nike, Coach, Steve Madden, Nine West, Report.  Uggs and Dr Marten I'm a 10.

 Width of feet - average

 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are - None

 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. - I haven't decided.  I would like something classic, so probably Pigalle 100 or 120.  At this point, I'm planning to purchase off Ebay as I would like to strass them.  

Based on charts, a US size 11 converts to a 41 or 42.  One even said a 44.  I was thinking if I had a starting point I could use the chart at the beginning of the thread and choose the size based on the style.  For example, if my starting point is a 42 and a Pigalle 100 runs a half size down or TTS then I would need a 42 or 41.5.  I don't live near a store that sells CLs and prefer not to order some and return if they don't fit.   Hope this all makes sense.  I'll take any help I can take at this point. TIA


----------



## rhondaroni0

For reference, if you go to www.christianlouboutin.co official site, if you click on a style, it will give you a "fit suggestion." Also, if you email corporate, they are pretty good about helping you with sizing if it's something they currently carry.


----------



## Chanieish

Freak4Coach said:


>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes - I'm pretty much a size 11 in everything - Nike, Coach, Steve Madden, Nine West, Report.  Uggs and Dr Marten I'm a 10.
> 
>  Width of feet - average
> 
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are - None
> 
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from. - I haven't decided.  I would like something classic, so probably Pigalle 100 or 120.  At this point, I'm planning to purchase off Ebay as I would like to strass them.
> 
> Based on charts, a US size 11 converts to a 41 or 42.  One even said a 44.  I was thinking if I had a starting point I could use the chart at the beginning of the thread and choose the size based on the style.  For example, if my starting point is a 42 and a Pigalle 100 runs a half size down or TTS then I would need a 42 or 41.5.  I don't live near a store that sells CLs and prefer not to order some and return if they don't fit.   Hope this all makes sense.  I'll take any help I can take at this point. TIA



Hello! Welcome to the CL world. It's difficult to make a recommendation if you have not tried on any CLs yet, but I'll try to compare our sizes. I am a US 7.5 (Nike, Steve Madden, Tory, Chanel etc.). With CLs I am between a 37.5 and 38. 

In the pigalle 100 I am a size 37.5, but I like to spend lots of time stretching my shoes and like them snug on my feet. For you I think a 41.5 would be a good starting point.

It is tricker for the 120mm because CL just redesigned it and it fits smaller than it used to. Most CLs on ebay are still the old style and for those you generally size down 0.5-1 size. So for me I wear 36.5/37 in 120s.

I hope this helps a little. If you go to this thread for ladies with larger sized feet, they may be able to help you too: http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/large-size-ladies-help-here-41-41-5-a-664294-82.html

I'm not sure about the charts you mentioned. Most of us just convert by removing the 3. 37.5=7.5 

Best of luck!


----------



## Freak4Coach

Chanieish said:


> Hello! Welcome to the CL world. It's difficult to make a recommendation if you have not tried on any CLs yet, but I'll try to compare our sizes. I am a US 7.5 (Nike, Steve Madden, Tory, Chanel etc.). With CLs I am between a 37.5 and 38.
> 
> In the pigalle 100 I am a size 37.5, but I like to spend lots of time stretching my shoes and like them snug on my feet. For you I think a 41.5 would be a good starting point.
> 
> It is tricker for the 120mm because CL just redesigned it and it fits smaller than it used to. Most CLs on ebay are still the old style and for those you generally size down 0.5-1 size. So for me I wear 36.5/37 in 120s.
> 
> I hope this helps a little. If you go to this thread for ladies with larger sized feet, they may be able to help you too: http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/large-size-ladies-help-here-41-41-5-a-664294-82.html
> 
> I'm not sure about the charts you mentioned. Most of us just convert by removing the 3. 37.5=7.5
> 
> Best of luck!



This is very helpful!  I know it will depend on the shoe but at least I have a starting point.  Now I just have to find the shoes   Thank you so much!


----------



## bambolina

Hello ladies, I have not been on here in what feels like a gazillion years! Hope everyone is doing amazing! 

I have a sizing question about Coroclic - I have searched the forum but to no avail. 

Does anyone know how it fits? TIA!


----------



## Loubspassion

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> If I were you, I would go for the 34.5 as well.  I went with the tighter toe box with no heel slippage size 36 myself for pythons and suedes and 36.5 for patents where my P120s are all 36.
> 
> Have fun!  They are gorgeous!



Thanks a lot for your feedback.


----------



## angelcove

Hi!! Need help w/lucifer bow sizing. I wear 36.5-37 in CLs.
VP, banane, Pigalle 100, MBB, lady peep 6.5
So Kate 36
Rolando, Claudia 37
Wedges & boots 37

What size do I need in lucifer bow? I've never tried on the Pigalle 120.
Thank you!!!


----------



## mularice

angelcove said:


> Hi!! Need help w/lucifer bow sizing. I wear 36.5-37 in CLs.
> 
> VP, banane, Pigalle 100, MBB, lady peep 6.5
> 
> So Kate 36
> 
> Rolando, Claudia 37
> 
> Wedges & boots 37
> 
> 
> 
> What size do I need in lucifer bow? I've never tried on the Pigalle 120.
> 
> Thank you!!!




I wear the same size as you in VP's, Piggie 100 and Lady peep as well as Rolando.

My pigalle 120 size is 36.


----------



## angelcove

mularice said:


> I wear the same size as you in VP's, Piggie 100 and Lady peep as well as Rolando.
> 
> My pigalle 120 size is 36.


 
THANK YOU so much!!!! 
 You have been tremendously helpful!!!


----------



## mularice

angelcove said:


> THANK YOU so much!!!!
> You have been tremendously helpful!!!



No problem! Good luck!!


----------



## allaboutme222

HI,

I hope you can help me determine if the espadrilles that I saw on eBay are the right size for me:

I think the name of the style is Brigette in a size 40. The seller measured the insole and it is jut over 9" and my shoes are usually 10" so I think that these might be too small for me but would like to confirm. 

My US size is 8.5, regular width

CLs that I have are 39.5: Simple pumps, Mistica, 
I had bought: 39.5 Specchio and they were a size too small; 39.5 patent leather cork wedge (don't know style name) and they were too big; 39.5 Shelly were too tight at the front but my heel kept sliding out. 

Your feedback is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

I need help!!  Thanks!
&#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes - I wear a 7 in Frye boots and flats, 7 in Merrell, 36.5 in ysl tribtoo
&#8226; Width of feet - average to wife
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are - 36.5 in patent pigalle, and Bianca's, 37 in número prive
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from - current season patent fifi


----------



## **shoelover**

Can someone please help me with sizing...I'm wanting the stunning Christian Louboutin Laelia Strass Bootie however they are a size 37. 

I normally range in c l's from 35-36.5 depending on the style and material. My isoles are 36.5,
In other desginer shoes i'm normally size 35.5.36 i.e YSL's Charlotte Olympia. 

My foot measures 23.2 cms approx. I have long toes but a skinny foot. 

*Would the **Laelia Strass Bootie 37 fit me? Thank you *


----------



## Garthok

I would like sizing advice on current season black kidskin Daffodiles. I am not a fan of any gapping in the back.


I wear a US size 6.


Feet are wide.


I have patent Lady Peeps size 36.


How much will the kidskin stretch? 


Thanks!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Garthok said:


> I would like sizing advice on current season black kidskin Daffodiles. I am not a fan of any gapping in the back.
> 
> 
> I wear a US size 6.
> 
> 
> Feet are wide.
> 
> 
> I have patent Lady Peeps size 36.
> 
> 
> How much will the kidskin stretch?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I am a true US 6.5 and my Lady Peeps are size 36.5 and my kid skin Daffs are 36.5 so assume you would be good with size 36 although it may be very tight in the beginning.  You need them to hug your feet with that thick platform.  Hope this helps.


----------



## gabriellacia

Hi!!
I'm buying my first pair of Louboutins but I'm worried about the sizing
I'm going to buy the Pigalle Plato 120mm in nude patent
My size is TTS 38.5, a little bit wide
I'm a Valentino Rockstud 38.5
Manolo Blahnik Hangisi 38
And I tried my friend's Louboutins but I don't know what it's called, it's similar to the V-neck but with only one strap, and in those I fit to a 39
My friend tells me that I should go a half size up because Louboutins are painful to walk on
Any advice on what size I should be getting? Thank you!!


----------



## bougainvillier

gabriellacia said:


> Hi!!
> 
> I'm buying my first pair of Louboutins but I'm worried about the sizing
> 
> I'm going to buy the Pigalle Plato 120mm in nude patent
> 
> My size is TTS 38.5
> 
> I'm a Valentino Rockstud 38.5
> 
> Manolo Blahnik Hangisi 38
> 
> And I tried my friend's Louboutins but I don't know what it's called, it's similar to the V-neck but with only one strap, and in those I fit to a 39
> 
> My friend tells me that I should go a half size up because Louboutins are painful to walk on
> 
> Any advice on what size I should be getting? Thank you!!




Hi I'm Valentino RS are 35 and my MB are 34.5/35. I take Pigalle Plato 120 in 35 as well.


----------



## rhondaroni0

I wear 38,5 in Inverness, old rolando and rosella. I wear 38 in prives. I am wondering about Nitoinimoi. Would they be the same as Inverness? I'm also wondering if anyone can tell me their comfort level. The Inverness KILL my feet but the Nitoinimoi have a platform.

I wear 39 in Valentino, 37.5 in Choo, 38 in YSL, 38 in Marc Jacobs and Tory Burch and am usually a wide US8. I wear 8.5C running shoes. 

Thanks!


----------



## gabriellacia

bougainvillier said:


> Hi I'm Valentino RS are 35 and my MB are 34.5/35. I take Pigalle Plato 120 in 35 as well.


thanks a lot!
so I guess, the Pigalle Plato runs TTS?
So I should get the size 38.5


----------



## bougainvillier

gabriellacia said:


> thanks a lot!
> so I guess, the Pigalle Plato runs TTS?
> So I should get the size 38.5




Yea in general it's tts some take half size up. It size the same as pigalle 100. Your friend's shoe, do you know the heel height?


----------



## MicheleMarie

Hi ladies,

I was hoping someone could tell me how the Fillette glitter mesh booties run.  I'm generally a 40-40.5 in CLs, and I have an average width foot. Do you think a 40 would fit? As a comparison my sizing in other shoes is:

Jimmy Choo (Abel, Anouk, or anything else closed toe) 40; peep toe pumps 39.5-40
Manolo Blahnik 40
Valentino 40
Nicholas Kirkwood 40 

CL 
Dos Noeud 40.5
Very Prive 41 or 40 (old versus new sizing)
Helmour 40
Pigalle 85 40.5
Double Moc 140 40 (but could have taken a 40.5 if it was available)

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Zucnarf

Girls, how do Gwynitta fit? I Like them and wonder are they still available in nude?
My CL tts is 38.5
Old very prive 38.5
Rolando 39
Pigalle 100 38.5
Pigalle 120 37.5
Decollete 868 38.5

I Like shoes to be snug, not too big or heel slippage.
What do You think?


----------



## Garthok

Does anyone know how the Volpi (fabric) runs?  There's a 36 for sale I'm hoping I can fit it.  Since it's fabric would it still stretch any?


I wear size 6 in most brands but my feet are wide.  I wear 36 in Lady Peep patent and width is not a problem.  


Thanks!


----------



## bougainvillier

Garthok said:


> Does anyone know how the Volpi (fabric) runs?  There's a 36 for sale I'm hoping I can fit it.  Since it's fabric would it still stretch any?
> 
> 
> I wear size 6 in most brands but my feet are wide.  I wear 36 in Lady Peep patent and width is not a problem.
> 
> 
> Thanks!




I think those run big. Size down half in them. Hth


----------



## Garthok

bougainvillier said:


> I think those run big. Size down half in them. Hth




Darn, only a 36 is available. Thanks.


----------



## rock_girl

Garthok said:


> Does anyone know how the Volpi (fabric) runs?  There's a 36 for sale I'm hoping I can fit it.  Since it's fabric would it still stretch any?
> 
> 
> I wear size 6 in most brands but my feet are wide.  I wear 36 in Lady Peep patent and width is not a problem.
> 
> 
> Thanks!




I have the satin armadillos, and IMO the fabric doesn't stretch.


----------



## lipsmackerin

I normally wear a size US 6 in most shoes. Can anyone tell me what size I'd be in pigalle or so Kate's?


----------



## xoxolissa

I found a pair of patent simple 100mm pumps at my cosignment store. It is in 37. I am normally 36. Should I use insoles or heel paddings to make it work? Or would in be too obvious, yay or nay?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

xoxolissa said:


> I found a pair of patent simple 100mm pumps at my cosignment store. It is in 37. I am normally 36. Should I use insoles or heel paddings to make it work? Or would in be too obvious, yay or nay?


I think it really is too big for you.  I am a US 6.5 and my simple is 37.  Padding has not helped me much with bigger shoes.


----------



## xoxolissa

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I think it really is too big for you.  I am a US 6.5 and my simple is 37.  Padding has not helped me much with bigger shoes.



Thanks for the advice! I tried it on yesterday and it didn't feel quite right. I thought I could make it work but I shouldn't make such an impulse buy. I guess I was right!


----------



## bougainvillier

How does *New *Helmut size? I know Helmut (original) is one size down. I am 35 in VP, Pigalle 100, Altadama 140, Simple 100, Elisa, Fifi and other 100mm classics. 34 in Pigalle 120, 34.5 in SK. 35.5 in Rolando, LC, Decolette 868

Anyone? TIA


----------



## c3074126

Hi everyone, 


Im new to this fantastic rescource! I have a new addiction to Christian louboutin shoes. I am from Australia and I am finding it very difficult to buy the shoes that I want as we have very limited stock here. I am looking at purchasing the lady peep patent nude 150mm platform shoes on barneys.com. I bought my very first pair of louboutins 2 weeks ago in Bianca 140mm size 38.5 patent nude and I love them. I am a size 38 in ysl tributes and size 38 in isabelle marant and tory birch shoes. Could you please advise which size I would be in lady peeps? I am very worried to order them online but I will not be able to get them otherwise.


Thanks for your help I just love reading your posts


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

c3074126 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Im new to this fantastic rescource! I have a new addiction to Christian louboutin shoes. I am from Australia and I am finding it very difficult to buy the shoes that I want as we have very limited stock here. I am looking at purchasing the lady peep patent nude 150mm platform shoes on barneys.com. I bought my very first pair of louboutins 2 weeks ago in Bianca 140mm size 38.5 patent nude and I love them. I am a size 38 in ysl tributes and size 38 in isabelle marant and tory birch shoes. Could you please advise which size I would be in lady peeps? I am very worried to order them online but I will not be able to get them otherwise.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help I just love reading your posts


I am a US 6.5 erring slightly on the wider side width wise and took size 37 for Bianca, my YSL Tribtoo are 36.5 and my Lady Peeps are 36.5.
I hope this helps, but ladies, please give more input if possible for c3074126 please.


----------



## c3074126

Thankyou HelenOfTroy45 for your help I'm thinking I could be 38 or 38.5 in lady peeps. Not ready to purchase until I can be more sure


----------



## bougainvillier

c3074126 said:


> Thankyou HelenOfTroy45 for your help I'm thinking I could be 38 or 38.5 in lady peeps. Not ready to purchase until I can be more sure




I take LP and Bianca in the same size. I have narrowish feet though.


----------



## c3074126

Thanks bougainvillier i'm thinking I will be a 38.5 in lady peeps. The barneys website says the shoe runs small and to take a full size up but i'm thinking a 39 will be to big by the time the shoe stretches. 


Thanks for your help


----------



## arina_kitty

Hi Ladies!

I'm eying on a pair of pigalle spikes 100. I'm a US size 7. Would a 36 fit me? I read on the first page of the guide that I can order one size down. Is that true? Thanks!


----------



## jalbs

arina_kitty said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm eying on a pair of pigalle spikes 100. I'm a US size 7. Would a 36 fit me? I read on the first page of the guide that I can order one size down. Is that true? Thanks!




One whole size down only if it's a 120mm heel. I think the 36 will be too tight. I would go half a size down. 36.5 should be perfect or even get 37. What size do u normally get in CL and which styles?


----------



## Chanieish

arina_kitty said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm eying on a pair of pigalle spikes 100. I'm a US size 7. Would a 36 fit me? I read on the first page of the guide that I can order one size down. Is that true? Thanks!



Agreed too small. Pigalle 100 is TTS for me. So I think you might need at 37.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

arina_kitty said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm eying on a pair of pigalle spikes 100. I'm a US size 7. Would a 36 fit me? I read on the first page of the guide that I can order one size down. Is that true? Thanks!


I am a US 6.5 and all my Pigalle 100s are 37s.


----------



## arina_kitty

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I am a US 6.5 and all my Pigalle 100s are 37s.





Chanieish said:


> Agreed too small. Pigalle 100 is TTS for me. So I think you might need at 37.





jalbs said:


> One whole size down only if it's a 120mm heel. I think the 36 will be  too tight. I would go half a size down. 36.5 should be perfect or even  get 37. What size do u normally get in CL and which styles?



Thanks ladies! I just my first pair ever, which is a 37. And I fits me ok, with it being slightly tight, but I assume it will break in. Not to mention it's 100mm. 

it sounds like I probably should go for at least 37, or 37.5. Thanks a lot


----------



## jalbs

arina_kitty said:


> Thanks ladies! I just my first pair ever, which is a 37. And I fits me ok, with it being slightly tight, but I assume it will break in. Not to mention it's 100mm.
> 
> it sounds like I probably should go for at least 37, or 37.5. Thanks a lot




Depending on how often you plan on wearing them, smaller is better. I got mine tight and now after multiple wears they are slipping off my feet  I wish I woulda got all of mine smaller.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

arina_kitty said:


> Thanks ladies! I just my first pair ever, which is a 37. And I fits me ok, with it being slightly tight, but I assume it will break in. Not to mention it's 100mm.
> 
> it sounds like I probably should go for at least 37, or 37.5. Thanks a lot


Definitely stay with the 37s.


----------



## Tee17

Hi ladies,


So I just bought my first pair of CL's (so exciting) but can't decide whether to keep them or exchange them for 1/2 size larger. Anyone have the *Paulina* 100mm sling back? Do you think these run large or true to size? The back kept slipping off with the 38 but the 27.5 is a little tight in the toe box.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## Garthok

c3074126 said:


> Thanks bougainvillier i'm thinking I will be a 38.5 in lady peeps. The barneys website says the shoe runs small and to take a full size up but i'm thinking a 39 will be to big by the time the shoe stretches.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help


Lady Peeps are the only pair of Louboutins I own but I did not have to go up in size.  I wear a US 6 and my feet are wide and 36 was the correct size for me.  I ordered 36.5 to begin with and there was a gap in the back of the shoe I could stick my finger in, had to return and get 36.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

c3074126 said:


> Thanks bougainvillier i'm thinking I will be a 38.5 in lady peeps. The barneys website says the shoe runs small and to take a full size up but i'm thinking a 39 will be to big by the time the shoe stretches.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help



I take Lady Peep TTS, definitely not one full size up


----------



## nastasja

c3074126 said:


> Thanks bougainvillier i'm thinking I will be a 38.5 in lady peeps. The barneys website says the shoe runs small and to take a full size up but i'm thinking a 39 will be to big by the time the shoe stretches.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help




I take .5 size up in LP's.


----------



## c3074126

Hi Girls, 
Thanks so much for your help. Its between 38 and 38.5 in the lady peeps patent nude. I have one chance at ordering these as the taxes and shipping will total around $250, I will loose this money if I return the shoes if the size is not correct. Thanks again for you help


----------



## I-shop

I wanna buy pigalle flat studs but havent had a chance to try it on. I wear pigalle heels in 37.5, for the flats should i stick to 37.5 or go half size up? I wear 38.5 in rolling spikes. 38 would fit better in term of length but 38.5 give more room to my toes.


----------



## Browneyes08

I just placed an order for the Rampoldi's. I probably should have posted here before buying, but they only had one 38.5 and I REALLY like this shoe. This is my first CL purchase, so any feedback on the sizing?


----------



## Ilia

I need some help: I might be able ti buy a No Prive glitter slingback in size 36.
I just don't know if it might be too big, so I desperately need your help!
I own the Pigalles 85 in 35 (old style, patent leather) and YSL tribtoo pumps in 35. I also have some miu miu slingback sandals in size 35.
Do you size down or do you size up with the No Prive slingback? I think I read somewhere to size up, but will a 36 still be too big for me? =(


----------



## YukinaHime

Hello, I am very new to this Forum so please excuse me if I sound clueless XD

I am a US size 7, boots wise 7.5 mostly because of socks. I have purchased several pairs of CL before and my size varies from 37-38. I think I am in-between a narrow to normal for width, and since there are no CL boutiques near me most of my purchases happened online. 

Previously I've had shoes that were suppose to fit but somehow always manage to be a little bit too tight or uncomfortable. So I've been trying to find a pair that'll be really comfortable for me. 

Recently I came across a pair of fifi100 for sale, but the size is 38. I am not sure if it would be too big and should I just give up. Normally I am a size 7, so not sure if the fit'll be too big. I have also read here about how delicate the heel is, and sadly though I am very accustomed to heels I am about 165lbs (and short T_T) so I worry that the shoes won't last even if I purchase it. Please give me some expert opinions! Even though they are absolutely gorgeous if it won't work then at least now I can convince myself to give up on them before I spend the money. Thanks!


----------



## Nolia

Ilia said:


> I need some help: I might be able ti buy a No Prive glitter slingback in size 36.
> I just don't know if it might be too big, so I desperately need your help!
> I own the Pigalles 85 in 35 (old style, patent leather) and YSL tribtoo pumps in 35. I also have some miu miu slingback sandals in size 35.
> Do you size down or do you size up with the No Prive slingback? I think I read somewhere to size up, but will a 36 still be too big for me? =(



I think you'll be fine. =)



YukinaHime said:


> Hello, I am very new to this Forum so please excuse me if I sound clueless XD
> 
> I am a US size 7, boots wise 7.5 mostly because of socks. I have purchased several pairs of CL before and my size varies from 37-38. I think I am in-between a narrow to normal for width, and since there are no CL boutiques near me most of my purchases happened online.
> 
> Previously I've had shoes that were suppose to fit but somehow always manage to be a little bit too tight or uncomfortable. So I've been trying to find a pair that'll be really comfortable for me.
> 
> Recently I came across a pair of fifi100 for sale, but the size is 38. I am not sure if it would be too big and should I just give up. Normally I am a size 7, so not sure if the fit'll be too big. I have also read here about how delicate the heel is, and sadly though I am very accustomed to heels I am about 165lbs (and short T_T) so I worry that the shoes won't last even if I purchase it. Please give me some expert opinions! Even though they are absolutely gorgeous if it won't work then at least now I can convince myself to give up on them before I spend the money. Thanks!



I think it may be a tad too big for you. But with a closed toe shoe like the Fifi, if you love it very much, just pad it up. Ball of foot and heel grip should work!


----------



## evanescent

YukinaHime said:


> Hello, I am very new to this Forum so please excuse me if I sound clueless XD
> 
> I am a US size 7, boots wise 7.5 mostly because of socks. I have purchased several pairs of CL before and my size varies from 37-38. I think I am in-between a narrow to normal for width, and since there are no CL boutiques near me most of my purchases happened online.
> 
> Previously I've had shoes that were suppose to fit but somehow always manage to be a little bit too tight or uncomfortable. So I've been trying to find a pair that'll be really comfortable for me.
> 
> Recently I came across a pair of fifi100 for sale, but the size is 38. I am not sure if it would be too big and should I just give up. Normally I am a size 7, so not sure if the fit'll be too big. I have also read here about how delicate the heel is, and sadly though I am very accustomed to heels I am about 165lbs (and short T_T) so I worry that the shoes won't last even if I purchase it. Please give me some expert opinions! Even though they are absolutely gorgeous if it won't work then at least now I can convince myself to give up on them before I spend the money. Thanks!



Fifi is true to size so I would stick to your usual size. But if you haven't worked out what your "true size" is then that is a bit of a problem... can you tell us more about the styles and sizes you currently have (or had) and how they fit? Well if you are US7, then I would say the 38 Fifi would be too big. The part about the heel depends on the individual. If you are a heavy walker (no matter how light/heavy you are), I wouldn't really recommend it. My friend's Fifi snapped at the heel even though she had only worn it a couple of times. 



Ilia said:


> I need some help: I might be able ti buy a No Prive glitter slingback in size 36.
> I just don't know if it might be too big, so I desperately need your help!
> I own the Pigalles 85 in 35 (old style, patent leather) and YSL tribtoo pumps in 35. I also have some miu miu slingback sandals in size 35.
> Do you size down or do you size up with the No Prive slingback? I think I read somewhere to size up, but will a 36 still be too big for me? =(



It sounds like we are the same size. I took half a size up for my No Prive glitter (I'm 35 in mostly everything, but I'm a 35.5 in No Prive and they fit perfectly). It's really up to you as the 36 No Prive would probably kinda fit and slightly loose, but you can have the elastic tightened by a cobbler. Personally, I don't like it if my slingbacks are too big - I always feel like I'm wearing my mum's shoes! Perhaps you can ask the seller for the insole measurement and compare them to the shoes you already have?



c3074126 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Im new to this fantastic rescource! I have a new addiction to Christian louboutin shoes. I am from Australia and I am finding it very difficult to buy the shoes that I want as we have very limited stock here. I am looking at purchasing the lady peep patent nude 150mm platform shoes on barneys.com. I bought my very first pair of louboutins 2 weeks ago in Bianca 140mm size 38.5 patent nude and I love them. I am a size 38 in ysl tributes and size 38 in isabelle marant and tory birch shoes. Could you please advise which size I would be in lady peeps? I am very worried to order them online but I will not be able to get them otherwise.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help I just love reading your posts



Hi and welcome to the forum!! I'm Australian too (but now live in Germany), so I totally understand!! How do your Bianca 140 fit? I usually take Bianca and Lady Peep same size (my Bianca's are a touch looser than the Lady Peeps though). I would say you'd be 38.5 in the Lady Peeps if you don't have any problems with the Biancas.


----------



## Kalos

Ilia said:


> I need some help: I might be able ti buy a No Prive glitter slingback in size 36.
> I just don't know if it might be too big, so I desperately need your help!
> I own the Pigalles 85 in 35 (old style, patent leather) and YSL tribtoo pumps in 35. I also have some miu miu slingback sandals in size 35.
> Do you size down or do you size up with the No Prive slingback? I think I read somewhere to size up, but will a 36 still be too big for me? =(




My older pigalle 85s are 36s & I need a 36 in the no prives. I have a pair in 36.5 & they are too big the sling back keeps slipping off, but as evanescence said u might be able to get a cobbler to alter the strap for u.


----------



## gwentan

Hi ladies, I am thinking of purchasing the Pigalle Spikes Flat. I am a 37.5 in simple pump and also a true 37.5 in all ferragamo shoes. what size should should I go with the Pigalle Spikes Flat?


----------



## GlistenSoul

c3074126 said:


> Thanks bougainvillier i'm thinking I will be a 38.5 in lady peeps. The barneys website says the shoe runs small and to take a full size up but i'm thinking a 39 will be to big by the time the shoe stretches.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help


 
I take .5 size down in mine. When it stretches, it's horrible! I now need inserts for my LP. 

For reference I have wide feet.


----------



## bagzaddict

Can someone help me with the sizing of the CL Fifi.  I am a US size 5.5.  I have somewhat narrow feet.  I have the CL Rolando in Black Patent Leather size 36.5 but I think the size 36 would have fit better.  The shoe I'm looking to buy is the CL Fifi Metallic Leather in Beige/Gold.  The only available size is 36, so my question is do the Fifi's run TTS or would the 36 fir okay?  I appreciate the help.


----------



## bougainvillier

bagzaddict said:


> Can someone help me with the sizing of the CL Fifi.  I am a US size 5.5.  I have somewhat narrow feet.  I have the CL Rolando in Black Patent Leather size 36.5 but I think the size 36 would have fit better.  The shoe I'm looking to buy is the CL Fifi Metallic Leather in Beige/Gold.  The only available size is 36, so my question is do the Fifi's run TTS or would the 36 fir okay?  I appreciate the help.




I'm 35.5 in rolandos and 35 in Fifi. I do have a pair Fifi in 35.5 and I put heel grips on. They are fine


----------



## bagzaddict

bougainvillier said:


> I'm 35.5 in rolandos and 35 in Fifi. I do have a pair Fifi in 35.5 and I put heel grips on. They are fine




I guess I could always return them if they don't fit. Thanks for the help!


----------



## YukinaHime

Back again >.> So I am pretty sure my TTS is 37, and I am curious as to the fit of the Vampanodos. Have a feeling the pair I found will be too big on me.


----------



## GlistenSoul

Can someone tell me if there's a difference in LP sizing between patent leather, kid leather, and gold spikes python?


----------



## c3074126

Hi girls,


Thanks so much for your help I have ordered the 38.5 LP patent from barneys. Will let you know how the size is when it arrives


----------



## bougainvillier

YukinaHime said:


> Back again >.> So I am pretty sure my TTS is 37, and I am curious as to the fit of the Vampanodos. Have a feeling the pair I found will be too big on me.



Those are TTS or half down at most.


----------



## bougainvillier

GlistenSoul said:


> Can someone tell me if there's a difference in LP sizing between patent leather, kid leather, and gold spikes python?



Most feel kid and python stretch more than patent. If you will wear LP a lot, I recommend taking kid and python half down from your patent. LP is TTS in patent for me.


----------



## rehjer80

Hi!

I'm new on the forum and I wanted to get size help for the so kates. I already wrote in the "so kate" post, but I hope to get a few more opinions here...
I live in Luxembourg Europe, and I cannot find this model in shops  around, so I have to order them over the net. 
So first of all, I want the classic black in kid or nappa leather.
I usually wear an 8.5 in Pour la victoires.
I already have a few LBs, 
Mago 140 in 38.5 (a bit narrow)
Very Prive in 39 (a bit large)
Lisse in 39
pigalle plato in 39.5 ( a bit large)
bianca sling in 39
I had decollete 868 in 39 but I had to sell them, because my feet got  too large after my firstborn, and they got too small and narrow. I think my feet have gotten larger even if there is no problem in the pigalles...
No problems with the others...
Thanks!

best regards

Cathy


----------



## bougainvillier

rehjer80 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new on the forum and I wanted to get size help for the so kates. I already wrote in the "so kate" post, but I hope to get a few more opinions here...
> I live in Luxembourg Europe, and I cannot find this model in shops  around, so I have to order them over the net.
> So first of all, I want the classic black in kid or nappa leather.
> I usually wear an 8.5 in Pour la victoires.
> I already have a few LBs,
> Mago 140 in 38.5 (a bit narrow)
> Very Prive in 39 (a bit large)
> Lisse in 39
> pigalle plato in 39.5 ( a bit large)
> bianca sling in 39
> I had decollete 868 in 39 but I had to sell them, because my feet got  too large after my firstborn, and they got too small and narrow. I think my feet have gotten larger even if there is no problem in the pigalles...
> No problems with the others...
> Thanks!
> 
> best regards
> 
> Cathy



Hi Cathy, I was at Luxembourg this past Christmas  Loved it. 

I think you'd be 39 in So Kate to be safe. You might be able to get in 38.5 with stretching since you are looking at kid/nappa. But only you know how much you will wear them, because they will only stretch after some frequent wears. To give you an idea since I have several of the pairs you mentioned above:

I am 34.5 in So Kate (kid/nappa leather), and they are perfectly tight right now, but not painful.
I also have/had:
Very Prive patent 35 (some days I got slippage)
Pigalle Plato 120 patent 34.5 (these are just right, had 35 but too big)
Bianca Sling 34.5 (just right)
Decolette 100 suede 35.5 (these were perfect first but then stretched, now it's a little big)

HTH


----------



## rehjer80

bougainvillier said:


> Hi Cathy, I was at Luxembourg this past Christmas  Loved it.
> 
> I think you'd be 39 in So Kate to be safe. You might be able to get in 38.5 with stretching since you are looking at kid/nappa. But only you know how much you will wear them, because they will only stretch after some frequent wears. To give you an idea since I have several of the pairs you mentioned above:
> 
> I am 34.5 in So Kate (kid/nappa leather), and they are perfectly tight right now, but not painful.
> I also have/had:
> Very Prive patent 35 (some days I got slippage)
> Pigalle Plato 120 patent 34.5 (these are just right, had 35 but too big)
> Bianca Sling 34.5 (just right)
> Decolette 100 suede 35.5 (these were perfect first but then stretched, now it's a little big)
> 
> HTH



Hi!

Thanks for your advise!
In the other post HelenofTroy advised me to take them in 38.5 but as you wrote, I won't wear them everyday. At my work (I work in a school) all my coworkers walk in flats or sneakers. They even look at me when I wear my Pour la victoires, so I can imagine their stares if I wear Cls. (the CLs are well known while Pour la victoire is totally unknown here...)
Your decolletes, what model was it? Here you can get the pointed and the almond toes. 
I think I will get the so kates in 39, even if a few more opinions were welcome, as both, you and Helen have smaller feet than me.

best regards

Cathy


----------



## rehjer80

rehjer80 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new on the forum and I wanted to get size help for the so kates. I already wrote in the "so kate" post, but I hope to get a few more opinions here...
> I live in Luxembourg Europe, and I cannot find this model in shops  around, so I have to order them over the net.
> So first of all, I want the classic black in kid or nappa leather.
> I usually wear an 8.5 in Pour la victoires.
> I already have a few LBs,
> Mago 140 in 38.5 (a bit narrow)
> Very Prive in 39 (a bit large)
> Lisse in 39
> pigalle plato in 39.5 ( a bit large)
> bianca sling in 39
> I had decollete 868 in 39 but I had to sell them, because my feet got  too large after my firstborn, and they got too small and narrow. I think my feet have gotten larger even if there is no problem in the pigalles...
> No problems with the others...
> Thanks!
> 
> best regards
> 
> Cathy


And what abour the Bikiki, forever tina,  balota150 or Fifi for a classic?

How are they in size?


----------



## bougainvillier

rehjer80 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thanks for your advise!
> In the other post HelenofTroy advised me to take them in 38.5 but as you wrote, I won't wear them everyday. At my work (I work in a school) all my coworkers walk in flats or sneakers. They even look at me when I wear my Pour la victoires, so I can imagine their stares if I wear Cls. (the CLs are well known while Pour la victoire is totally unknown here...)
> Your decolletes, what model was it? Here you can get the pointed and the almond toes.
> I think I will get the so kates in 39, even if a few more opinions were welcome, as both, you and Helen have smaller feet than me.
> 
> best regards
> 
> Cathy




Décolleté 868 in the almond toe 35.5 now stretched. I'm 35 in Fifi by the way.


----------



## Makunudu

Help Ladies, I'm trying to figure out my size in Neofilo 120 (FW2013)!

My normal shoe size is between 7 and 7,5

My Louboutins so far:
Pigalle 100, 38 and 38,5 (bigger ones better for longer walks
Yoyo 38
Simple Pump 868 38

Thanks a lot!


----------



## rehjer80

rehjer80 said:


> And what abour the Bikiki, forever tina,  balota150 or Fifi for a classic?
> 
> How are they in size?


I forgot, I got a pair of neofilos in 39, they usually fit fine, but sometimes they slip, I put an insole in them.
Some other times I have to take the sole out


----------



## rehjer80

OMG! Now I can't decide if I want So Kate or Rolando for another classic LB...I think Rolandos are more comfy?
any opinions on the Rolando sizing?


----------



## bougainvillier

rehjer80 said:


> OMG! Now I can't decide if I want So Kate or Rolando for another classic LB...I think Rolandos are more comfy?
> any opinions on the Rolando sizing?



Rolandos are in general a killer on the toes. I personally find them bearable but I have narrowish feet. I took them in the same size as Decollete 868 (almond toe) if they are patent leather.


----------



## Christchrist

Makunudu said:


> Help Ladies, I'm trying to figure out my size in Neofilo 120 (FW2013)!
> 
> 
> 
> My normal shoe size is between 7 and 7,5
> 
> 
> 
> My Louboutins so far:
> 
> Pigalle 100, 38 and 38,5 (bigger ones better for longer walks
> 
> Yoyo 38
> 
> Simple Pump 868 38
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!




I'm 1/2 down for FILO from pigalle 100


----------



## Makunudu

Christchrist said:


> I'm 1/2 down for FILO from pigalle 100



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Aplblsm

Hi all,

I need some help on patent Very Prive sizing.  My US size is 8.5.  I have watersnake VPs in size 39 and I have to pad them in the front.  They always slide forward which aggravates the heck out of my Morton's toe which then makes them loose in the back.  

My other CLs are:

Particule - 39 (snug)
Lady Grant - 39 (great fit)
Decollete 868 - (very snug)

Should I try a 38.5 in the patent VP or would I still take the 39 like my watersnake?  I don't really like to pad them, so I'm wondering if I should be going down a size.  I'm wondering if this style is just not a good style for me.  Thanks!


----------



## Lmac1284

Has anyone purchased a pair of so kate booties? Are they the same sizing as the pumps? I ask because I've actually had to buy my daf booties half a size up from my daffodile pumps


----------



## tina020

Hi lovely ladies, need your help . I'm ordering my first pair of CL's ever and was looking at the Simple Pump Patent 100mm, my usual size in Aldo is 37 (closed toe shoes), and in cm I'm 23,5 cm. What size do you recommend in Simple Pump. Thank you very much .


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

tina020 said:


> Hi lovely ladies, need your help . I'm ordering my first pair of CL's ever and was looking at the Simple Pump Patent 100mm, my usual size in Aldo is 37 (closed toe shoes), and in cm I'm 23,5 cm. What size do you recommend in Simple Pump. Thank you very much .


I am a US 6.5, Japanese size 23.5cm and I am a 37 in Aldos so your Simple Pump should be a size 37.


----------



## rehjer80

bougainvillier said:


> Rolandos are in general a killer on the toes. I personally find them bearable but I have narrowish feet. I took them in the same size as Decollete 868 (almond toe) if they are patent leather.



Hi!

Thanks

So, for you the so kates are more comfortable as the rolandos?


----------



## tina020

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I am a US 6.5, Japanese size 23.5cm and I am a 37 in Aldos so your Simple Pump should be a size 37.


Thank you


----------



## Brenndyy07

Some info that could help us help you:
 Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
 Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
 What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
 The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. 
 Please include a pic or link if youre unsure of the style name."

My US size is 7. I own several Zara shoes that are size 37.
Width of feet is average to wide.
This would be my first time getting CL's (never tried any one) and found an amazing offer in a 36.5 Bianca Patent 140mm. 
Would the 36.5 be an adequate size for me? Thanks!


----------



## bougainvillier

rehjer80 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> So, for you the so kates are more comfortable as the rolandos?




It's hard to talk about comfort when it comes to CL 120s. It's different kind of pain. Lol. Rolando has tight toe box but the arch is only 100mm. So Kate has a comfier toe box for me but the arch is approaching 120mm which is a little painful for long hours. Both are sexy shoe but I prefer SK for special events. Rolandos are appropriate day to night. It really comes down to the material and where you are wearing them to. If you looking for comfort, I can recommend some other CLs. Both of these are not in the comfort range. Hth


----------



## Aplblsm

Aplblsm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some help on patent Very Prive sizing.  My US size is 8.5.  I have watersnake VPs in size 39 and I have to pad them in the front.  They always slide forward which aggravates the heck out of my Morton's toe which then makes them loose in the back.
> 
> My other CLs are:
> 
> Particule - 39 (snug)
> Lady Grant - 39 (great fit)
> Decollete 868 - (very snug)
> 
> Should I try a 38.5 in the patent VP or would I still take the 39 like my watersnake?  I don't really like to pad them, so I'm wondering if I should be going down a size.  I'm wondering if this style is just not a good style for me.  Thanks!



Bumping for help.


----------



## rehjer80

bougainvillier said:


> It's hard to talk about comfort when it comes to CL 120s. It's different kind of pain. Lol. Rolando has tight toe box but the arch is only 100mm. So Kate has a comfier toe box for me but the arch is approaching 120mm which is a little painful for long hours. Both are sexy shoe but I prefer SK for special events. Rolandos are appropriate day to night. It really comes down to the material and where you are wearing them to. If you looking for comfort, I can recommend some other CLs. Both of these are not in the comfort range. Hth



If they could be comfy and sexy would be great 
What models are comfy?


----------



## rehjer80

Aplblsm said:


> Bumping for help.


Not the specialist here but I try to help.
I have the same US size than you and have the patent VP slipping without padding in 39. 
I had the decollete 868 in 39 but they were way too narrow and small.
Maybe that helps?


----------



## mularice

Brenndyy07 said:


> Some info that could help us help you:
> 
>  Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
> 
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
> 
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
> 
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009.
> 
>  Please include a pic or link if youre unsure of the style name."
> 
> 
> 
> My US size is 7. I own several Zara shoes that are size 37.
> 
> Width of feet is average to wide.
> 
> This would be my first time getting CL's (never tried any one) and found an amazing offer in a 36.5 Bianca Patent 140mm.
> 
> Would the 36.5 be an adequate size for me? Thanks!




I take Bianca 140 in 36. My TTS is 36.5. In Zara I take a 36 or a 37 (there is room in a 37 usually so I assume I actually need a true 36.5)

I would say it would be adequate for you in a 36.5 if you are a true size 37 in all shoes.


----------



## Itscici

Hi

I want to get the Pigalle patent nude but they've changed the whole sizing.

Can someone please help me with my size so i know wich size to order.

I am usually a size 38
In Bianca Kid 140 Spiked I wear 38 and Very Prive Patent in size 38,5.
I have Pigalle Kid 100mm in size 39.
I have also a wide foot.

In a store I have tried Geo Pump 100mm in size 38 but It was too big, I could put my finger in the gap behind.

I wear YSL suede Tribute in size 37,5. Brands like Zara etc I usually have size 38.

Also ive ordered So kate in black patent in 38, never tried it on since i live in Holland, they are so hard to get! Hope they will fit.

Can anyone please help me?


Thank you


----------



## renstar

Hi, 

I'm wondering what size in So Kate I would take.

I wear Pigalle 100, Batignolle 100, Love Me 100, Yolanda 120, Rock and Gold in 35.5. FILO 120 and Décolleté in 36 but it's pretty big on me. Pigalle 85 and Geo pump in 36.

Thanks!


----------



## bougainvillier

renstar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm wondering what size in So Kate I would take.
> 
> I wear Pigalle 100, Batignolle 100, Love Me 100, Yolanda 120, Rock and Gold in 35.5. FILO 120 and Décolleté in 36 but it's pretty big on me. Pigalle 85 and Geo pump in 36.
> 
> Thanks!




I'm 35 in pigalle 100, love me 100 and 35.5 in décolleté 868. I am 34.5 in So Kate. Geo 120 should be the same sizing as So Kate


----------



## rehjer80

rehjer80 said:


> If they could be comfy and sexy would be great
> What models are comfy?


So what models would you recommend me for being comfortable?
It would be great if they had at least 100mm heels. 
I usually wear pour la victoires that have 5" heels and a platform. They are very comfortable because they are mor "clumpsy" than CLs...


----------



## bougainvillier

So Kate and Rolando are my personal favorite closed toe pumps, so I might not be much help. Others, I love Altadama which is 140mm, open toe. Also if you like platforms, Bianca is very sexy and comfy. Those run the same as So Kate sizewise. Altadama is TTS, similar to Very Prive. 

I am not big on platforms, so most of my pumps are 100mm without platforms. Among those, Fifi and Ron Ron are very comfy. Those are both TTS. 



rehjer80 said:


> So what models would you recommend me for being comfortable?
> It would be great if they had at least 100mm heels.
> I usually wear pour la victoires that have 5" heels and a platform. They are very comfortable because they are mor "clumpsy" than CLs...


----------



## rehjer80

bougainvillier said:


> So Kate and Rolando are my personal favorite closed toe pumps, so I might not be much help. Others, I love Altadama which is 140mm, open toe. Also if you like platforms, Bianca is very sexy and comfy. Those run the same as So Kate sizewise. Altadama is TTS, similar to Very Prive.
> 
> I am not big on platforms, so most of my pumps are 100mm without platforms. Among those, Fifi and Ron Ron are very comfy. Those are both TTS.


Thanks!

So what's the difference between fifi and ronron beside the heel?


----------



## rehjer80

So in ronrons or fifis I would have to wear 38.5?



rehjer80 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new on the forum and I wanted to get size help for the so kates. I already wrote in the "so kate" post, but I hope to get a few more opinions here...
> I live in Luxembourg Europe, and I cannot find this model in shops  around, so I have to order them over the net.
> So first of all, I want the classic black in kid or nappa leather.
> I usually wear an 8.5 in Pour la victoires.
> I already have a few LBs,
> Mago 140 in 38.5 (a bit narrow)
> Very Prive in 39 (a bit large)
> Lisse in 39
> pigalle plato in 39.5 ( a bit large)
> bianca sling in 39
> I had decollete 868 in 39 but I had to sell them, because my feet got  too large after my firstborn, and they got too small and narrow. I think my feet have gotten larger even if there is no problem in the pigalles...
> No problems with the others...
> Thanks!
> 
> best regards
> 
> Cathy


----------



## tina020

tina020 said:


> Thank you


Unfortunately they do not have Simples in 37 , but they do have Fifi Patent in 37. Are numbers of these two shoes the same or should I size up/down . Thank you again


----------



## rehjer80

rehjer80 said:


> So in ronrons or fifis I would have to wear 38.5?




What about elisas? are they relatively comfortable?
Do they size half a size up?


----------



## rehjer80

rehjer80 said:


> What about elisas or simple pumps? are they relatively comfortable?
> Do they size half a size up?


or simple pumps?


----------



## rock_girl

rehjer80 said:


> or simple pumps?




My CL TTS is a 39.5 and that is the size of my Simples.


----------



## jessicarabbit83

Hey Ladies,

I think I'm getting the hang of this, but I'm about to bid on a pair of Bianca's with no return policy so I'm hoping for a little advice.

I normally wear an 8 in almost any other shoes, but I believe that my TTS for CL is 39. Here's what I have so far:

Prorata in 39 that fit perfectly
Leather VP 120s that are a bit snug in 38.5
Patent Simples in 38.5 (also a bit snug, not sure if they'll ever stretch out to my liking). 
I also had a set of Yoyos (low heel) that I returned, they were 39s and were maybe a bit loose (but seemed to be pretty stretched out from wear).

I'm guessing that I should stick with 39 on Patent Bianca, or maybe I could get away with 38.5. The pair that I'd like to bid on are 39s. 

Thanks!

Jessica


----------



## Loubspassion

Hi
Quick q on the neofilo. TTS or not? I'm 34.5 in P120, 35 - 35.5 in LP, Banane, Milady, 36 in Rolando (fit only with padding) and NP.
I believe my TTS to be 35-35.5, definitely 5.5 US.
Should I get 35 in Neofilo or 35.5?
TIA
Sorry if I've asked already, so hard to figure out size when not close to a store.


----------



## rock_girl

jessicarabbit83 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I think I'm getting the hang of this, but I'm about to bid on a pair of Bianca's with no return policy so I'm hoping for a little advice.
> 
> I normally wear an 8 in almost any other shoes, but I believe that my TTS for CL is 39. Here's what I have so far:
> 
> Prorata in 39 that fit perfectly
> Leather VP 120s that are a bit snug in 38.5
> Patent Simples in 38.5 (also a bit snug, not sure if they'll ever stretch out to my liking).
> I also had a set of Yoyos (low heel) that I returned, they were 39s and were maybe a bit loose (but seemed to be pretty stretched out from wear).
> 
> I'm guessing that I should stick with 39 on Patent Bianca, or maybe I could get away with 38.5. The pair that I'd like to bid on are 39s.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jessica




My CL TTS is 39.5 as are my patent/kid Simples and Maggie.  My kid VPs are 39 as are my patent Bianca.  The pair you are interested in will fit, but also might end up being 1/2 size too big.


----------



## jessicarabbit83

rock_girl said:


> My CL TTS is 39.5 as are my patent/kid Simples and Maggie.  My kid VPs are 39 as are my patent Bianca.  The pair you are interested in will fit, but also might end up being 1/2 size too big.



Awesome, thank you!! I was somewhat afraid of that, but wanted confirmation since I know that patent will not stretch quite as much.

Jessica


----------



## Makunudu

Loubspassion said:


> Hi
> Quick q on the neofilo. TTS or not? I'm 34.5 in P120, 35 - 35.5 in LP, Banane, Milady, 36 in Rolando (fit only with padding) and NP.
> I believe my TTS to be 35-35.5, definitely 5.5 US.
> Should I get 35 in Neofilo or 35.5?
> TIA
> Sorry if I've asked already, so hard to figure out size when not close to a store.


I have now Neofilo in TTS and it's slightly loose. However, half a size smaller might be tight, so I'm pretty happy with them. Depends quite a lot how tight you like your shoes, do you walk a lot or rather "stand pretty" 

I asked the same question here a while ago and got the answer that Filo should be 1/2 size smaller than Pigalle 100 which is normally 1/2 size smaller than Decollete 868.


----------



## Loubspassion

Makunudu said:


> I have now Neofilo in TTS and it's slightly loose. However, half a size smaller might be tight, so I'm pretty happy with them. Depends quite a lot how tight you like your shoes, do you walk a lot or rather "stand pretty"
> 
> I asked the same question here a while ago and got the answer that Filo should be 1/2 size smaller than Pigalle 100 which is normally 1/2 size smaller than Decollete 868.



Thanks for your reply. So Filo and Neofilo, the only difference is the heel? 
I get you but I don't own a P100 (preferred the P120 ) so I can't really compare but Decollete 868 I take 35.5. Tight on the toe box but length is perfect and actually get a bit of heel slippage.
So then, if I follow you, I should get 35 in P100 since my Decollete are 35.5 which will mean 34.5 in Filo? I should be ok with 35 then. I was afraid it would be too tight as there's conflicting info about sizing on CL site (TTS) and other where it small to size 
Thanks


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Loubspassion said:


> Hi
> Quick q on the neofilo. TTS or not? I'm 34.5 in P120, 35 - 35.5 in LP, Banane, Milady, 36 in Rolando (fit only with padding) and NP.
> I believe my TTS to be 35-35.5, definitely 5.5 US.
> Should I get 35 in Neofilo or 35.5?
> TIA
> Sorry if I've asked already, so hard to figure out size when not close to a store.



We're a similar size with a few differences:
Lady Peep 35.5 - same
Decollete 36 - diff

I would take Neofilo half a size down so 35.


----------



## mzkyie

Can anyone give insight on the fit of the cataclou sandals? The flat style. Are they TTS or run smaller?


----------



## Loubspassion

hermosa_vogue said:


> We're a similar size with a few differences:
> Lady Peep 35.5 - same
> Decollete 36 - diff
> 
> I would take Neofilo half a size down so 35.



Thank you hermosa_vogue. I took a chance before reading your reply and it paid off. Thank you so much!
One more to cross off my list


----------



## Simplymavilous

Hello,

Looking to buy these but wondering if this is new or old style and if they run TTS... I have a narrow foot and wear a size 9 in regular pumps, 8.5 in Nine West and fit 39.5 in CB décolleté style.

Item: Christian Louboutin very prive nude 100
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...091517&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_0wt_0

Thank you for your time!


----------



## MrsTGreen

I'm looking at these pumps on ebay. I would like an opinion on fit. It looks like they may be the New Simple Pump. In the Simple Pump 70mm kid I wear a 36. Do you think that this pair might fit me. TIA

Item: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Camel leather pump heel. Size 36.5
Item #: 231169995515
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...95515?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35d2ce32fb


----------



## bougainvillier

MrsTGreen said:


> I'm looking at these pumps on ebay. I would like an opinion on fit. It looks like they may be the New Simple Pump. In the Simple Pump 70mm kid I wear a 36. Do you think that this pair might fit me. TIA
> 
> Item: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Camel leather pump heel. Size 36.5
> Item #: 231169995515
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...95515?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35d2ce32fb



They can be a little big on you. I am 35.5 in Simple 70 in kid, and 35 in these same pair you linked. They are New Simple 90mm I believe


----------



## Wilson9745

Hello Ladies, 

I'm considering purchasing a preloved pair of pigalle 120s (receipt says they were originally purchased in 2011)

I currently own:

Declic 40.5
Very prive 40.5
Décolleté 40.5
Bianca 40.5 (slightly too big)

I'm selling my pair of lady peeps in 40 as they are too small.

Do you think 40 in the pigalles would fit?


----------



## MrsTGreen

bougainvillier said:


> They can be a little big on you. I am 35.5 in Simple 70 in kid, and 35 in these same pair you linked. They are New Simple 90mm I believe



Thanks Do you think with an insole I would be okay?


----------



## hanhniee

Hello! 

I am not sure about my CL TTS, but I am a 36.5 in Pigalle Plato 120 and a 36.5 in Bianca 120. I want to purchase the New Simple Pumps 120 in Nude and was planning on getting 36.5; however, they ran out of that size.  After searching through several threads and posts, I might actually be TTS 37 and possible a 37 for the New Simple Pumps as well. What do you all recommend about my TTS and the size for the New Simple Pumps 120 (there is a 37 in stock )? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

hanhniee said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am not sure about my CL TTS, but I am a 36.5 in Pigalle Plato 120 and a 36.5 in Bianca 120. I want to purchase the New Simple Pumps 120 in Nude and was planning on getting 36.5; however, they ran out of that size.  After searching through several threads and posts, I might actually be TTS 37 and possible a 37 for the New Simple Pumps as well. What do you all recommend about my TTS and the size for the New Simple Pumps 120 (there is a 37 in stock )?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I think you are a 37 for a New Simple Pump if it were the old cut, but not sure because they changed the cut recently where the sides are deeper than before approximately by a 10mm.  Since the cut is deeper, I am sure you would have to size up.


----------



## hautevita

36 in pigalle 100mm satin
36.5 in no barre peeptoe maryjane...stretched and added heel grips and tip toes from foot petals

what size should I get in pigalle plato 120mm patent or Pigalle plato 140mm patent?


----------



## Wilson9745

Wilson9745 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering purchasing a preloved pair of pigalle 120s (receipt says they were originally purchased in 2011)
> 
> 
> 
> I currently own:
> 
> 
> 
> Declic 40.5
> 
> Very prive 40.5
> 
> Décolleté 40.5
> 
> Bianca 40.5 (slightly too big)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm selling my pair of lady peeps in 40 as they are too small.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think 40 in the pigalles would fit?




Bump


----------



## Christchrist

Wilson9745 said:


> Bump




They may be a tad big. I'm a 39 Bianca and 38.5 in the old cut pigalle. You can always pad them. 1/2 size is doable with gel pads.


----------



## hanhniee

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I think you are a 37 for a New Simple Pump if it were the old cut, but not sure because they changed the cut recently where the sides are deeper than before approximately by a 10mm.  Since the cut is deeper, I am sure you would have to size up.


Thank you! Did they change the cut for all the models? If that is the case, would I also be a 37 in the Simple Pump 100?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

hanhniee said:


> Thank you! Did they change the cut for all the models? If that is the case, would I also be a 37 in the Simple Pump 100?


Gosh I would not know sorry.  I just saw them in the boutique and my SA and I were just disgusted looking at the New Simples and Simples.  In our opinion, with the cut having become so much higher, it no longer looks like a shoe and it looks more like an eggplant.  I had the old version of Simples, but frankly speaking I don't like them so I never replaced them after wearing them to death.  They were my go to shoes when my feet were swollen and tired.

From my experience, the thicker the cut of a shoe wrapping around your foot the harder the leather, especially patent, to stretch and mold to the foot.   That is why I love the old cut Pigalles in all heights because the cut is deep making the shoes to stretch out easier.

I think you need to go to the nearest department store or a boutique to try them on.  If you order from a department store, you have a month to return them so that might be your best option if you dont have any boutiques nearby.  Sorry I am not much help here.


----------



## hanhniee

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gosh I would not know sorry.  I just saw them in the boutique and my SA and I were just disgusted looking at the New Simples and Simples.  In our opinion, with the cut having become so much higher, it no longer looks like a shoe and it looks more like an eggplant.  I had the old version of Simples, but frankly speaking I don't like them so I never replaced them after wearing them to death.  They were my go to shoes when my feet were swollen and tired.
> 
> From my experience, the thicker the cut of a shoe wrapping around your foot the harder the leather, especially patent, to stretch and mold to the foot.   That is why I love the old cut Pigalles in all heights because the cut is deep making the shoes to stretch out easier.
> 
> I think you need to go to the nearest department store or a boutique to try them on.  If you order from a department store, you have a month to return them so that might be your best option if you dont have any boutiques nearby.  Sorry I am not much help here.


Thank you for your help! I think I will go try them on in person and see which one is the best for my birthday


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gosh I would not know sorry.  I just saw them in the boutique and my SA and I were just disgusted looking at the New Simples and Simples.  In our opinion, with the cut having become so much higher, it no longer looks like a shoe and it looks more like an eggplant.  I had the old version of Simples, but frankly speaking I don't like them so I never replaced them after wearing them to death.  They were my go to shoes when my feet were swollen and tired.
> 
> From my experience, the thicker the cut of a shoe wrapping around your foot the harder the leather, especially patent, to stretch and mold to the foot.   That is why I love the old cut Pigalles in all heights because the cut is deep making the shoes to stretch out easier.
> 
> I think you need to go to the nearest department store or a boutique to try them on.  If you order from a department store, you have a month to return them so that might be your best option if you dont have any boutiques nearby.  Sorry I am not much help here.



Oh what now? They also changed simples? Well glad that I don't like them much. For some season the higher cut above toe area is so uncomfortable for me. Mine is even kid and I worn them a lot. Still painful sometimes


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Oh what now? They also changed simples? Well glad that I don't like them much. For some season the higher cut above toe area is so uncomfortable for me. Mine is even kid and I worn them a lot. Still painful sometimes


They changed the New Simples too FYI.


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> They changed the New Simples too FYI.



oh well...


----------



## c3074126

Hi girls, 
I received my lady peeps patent nude 38.5 and was a perfect fit!! thanks so much for your help 
My next purchase is the so kate nude patent which I have found on ebay as it is sold out on the USA department stores. Could you please recommend a size for me in the so kates? I wont be able to return so I need to get it spot on. Im a 38.5 in both lady peeps and bianca 140. My true to size in ysl and tory birch is 38. I have a slim feet. Thanks for your help


----------



## VoniDee

HELP! HELP! HELP! I am SO afraid! I have been searching high and low for the Pigalle 120 in kid leather and I've finally found a pair... 3 states away. With them being in high demand of course they are not available for me to try on at my local Neimans. Someone please help. This will be my first pair of CLs and I want to be sure I'm ordering the right size bc they're my 30th bday present to myself to wear at my party. I have wide feet (4.75 in) and wear a US 8.5. I wear a 38.5 in Giuseppe (but I only own open toed sandals in that brand) a 39.5 in Brian Atwood as well as Kate Spade's pointed toe pumps so I assumed a 39.5 would suit me for the Pigalle 120 UNTIL I stumbled across this site. What should I do?!


----------



## Christchrist

VoniDee said:


> HELP! HELP! HELP! I am SO afraid! I have been searching high and low for the Pigalle 120 in kid leather and I've finally found a pair... 3 states away. With them being in high demand of course they are not available for me to try on at my local Neimans. Someone please help. This will be my first pair of CLs and I want to be sure I'm ordering the right size bc they're my 30th bday present to myself to wear at my party. I have wide feet (4.75 in) and wear a US 8.5. I wear a 38.5 in Giuseppe (but I only own open toed sandals in that brand) a 39.5 in Brian Atwood as well as Kate Spade's pointed toe pumps so I assumed a 39.5 would suit me for the Pigalle 120 UNTIL I stumbled across this site. What should I do?!




We are the same size. You're old cut (made pre. December 2013)  pigalle 120 size is 38.5. You're new cut pigalle 120 size is 39.5.
Ask when they were made


----------



## rehjer80

Hi!

what about the sizing of corneilles? Are they TTS?


----------



## Chanieish

rehjer80 said:


> Hi!
> 
> what about the sizing of corneilles? Are they TTS?



In my experience both patent and kid leather are TTS.  my fav shoe!


----------



## rehjer80

so even with the pointy toe no need to go up?


----------



## bagzaddict

Can someone help me with the sizing of the Pigalle 85?  Do these run big?  I'm a 36.5 with a heel padding in Rolando's.


----------



## bougainvillier

bagzaddict said:


> Can someone help me with the sizing of the Pigalle 85?  Do these run big?  I'm a 36.5 with a heel padding in Rolando's.



I am ideally 35.5 in Rolandos but I have a pair in 36 with heel grips on. In Pigalle:
100, I am 34.5 to 35 depends on the day
85, I am 35. 

HTH


----------



## Chanieish

rehjer80 said:


> so even with the pointy toe no need to go up?



Corneilles have a wider toe box so I didn't need to go up


----------



## rehjer80

Chanieish said:


> Corneilles have a wider toe box so I didn't need to go up


Ok, thanks!


----------



## beautyinlaw

Any one know about the sizing of Completa Asymmetric? I'm thinking of buying some from Bergdorf's but I can't try any on as I'm in LA and I can't find any around here? 

They don't seem to be talked about much. Anyone with an experience?


----------



## I-shop

Please help. I wear 37.5 on most of CL (simple pump, pigalle, jaws) thats my tts.

Declic, minibout i go with 38.

I just bought rolling spike flat 38 is a bit snug so i go with 38.5.. Very comfy in toebox, a bit of heel slippage but not a big deal.

Now i wanna buy the pigalle stud, should i go tts 37.5 or 38?

Need advise

Thanks


----------



## julieworms

Hi, I need help on sizing Louboutin Babel Clou's.
I wear a US 6.5 with skinny feet. I currently own a pair of Louboutin Lady Peeps in a 37. I've read different sizing suggestions on Babel's and wanted to see if that anyone owns a pair and could give me some input on fit and sizing. Thank you


----------



## nillacobain

julieworms said:


> Hi, I need help on sizing Louboutin Babel Clou's.
> I wear a US 6.5 with skinny feet. I currently own a pair of Louboutin Lady Peeps in a 37. I've *read different sizing suggestions on Babel's* and wanted to see if that anyone owns a pair and could give me some input on fit and sizing. Thank you



That's because there is BABEL (boots) and BABEL CLOU (Lady Peeps with thick heel). Hope this helps.


----------



## Louboulove

I am thinking about Pre-Ordering these, De Bout PVC Cap-Toe Pumps. Ive never owned a pair of shoes with the clear pvc material before. Does it stretch a lot? Does it have more give? Im thinking I will get a 39.5. I have Lady Peep in a 40. Iriza in 39.5 and Bianca in 39.5. Bianca fits like a glove but I found I had a bit of slippage with the 39.5 Iriza once I wore a couple times. I think I should be safe with a 39.5 in these....?


----------



## rehjer80

Does anyone know how the Diplonana fit?


----------



## julieworms

Hi, I'm still having a hard time on sizing these 36.5 Babel Clou's. I'm a 37 in Lady Peep, narrow feet, and US 6.5. Does anyone own a pair or has tried on a pair that can help? 




J Worms


----------



## madeleine86

How are the simple pumps 70 mm patent leather from 2011? I am a size 38 in general, will I fit 38,5? I tried on a pair of pigalles 100 mm or 120 mm in 38,5 and they were a bit to big for me.


----------



## acy

I also need help with sizing the BABEL CLOU too.
Bianca 140mm - 35.5
Angelique - 36.5
YSL shoes - 36-36.5
Would size 37 in Babel be too big for me?
Thanks a lot




julieworms said:


> Hi, I'm still having a hard time on sizing these 36.5 Babel Clou's. I'm a 37 in Lady Peep, narrow feet, and US 6.5. Does anyone own a pair or has tried on a pair that can help?
> View attachment 2551005
> 
> 
> 
> J Worms


----------



## Zucnarf

Girls, please help 

My sizing:
Pigalle 100 - 38.5
Pigalle 120 - 37.5

Both are old sizing and perfect fit after one wear.
What size size do I need for new Pigalle and So Kate?
Thank You for your help!


----------



## rehjer80

Does anybody know how the apostrophe fit?


----------



## honeybunch

Please help me with sizing for the Body Strass 120. I tried the 100 version and I was true to my UK size (38). My old pigalle 120 sizing is 37, so a full size down.  What size would I be in the the Body Strass 120?  I desperately want these for my wedding. TIA


----------



## temmi

Could I pls get help sizing the new Fifi 120mm black patent leather? I'd really appreciate any help. Thanks in advance.

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/fifi-patent-308537.html

I'm a true U.S 8, and I have wide(ish) feet.

I have:
Pre 2013 Pigalle black patent in 38
Flo, Lady Peep Kid and Vampanodo in 38.5


----------



## Chanieish

Zucnarf said:


> Girls, please help
> 
> My sizing:
> Pigalle 100 - 38.5
> Pigalle 120 - 37.5
> 
> Both are old sizing and perfect fit after one wear.
> What size size do I need for new Pigalle and So Kate?
> Thank You for your help!



I went 0.5 size up from my old piggy 120 size for my So Kates. Snug, but stretched after a few wears. Good luck!


----------



## Simplymavilous

Hi Ladies,

I'm a US size 9 and I'm a CL newbie. I have the decolette 868 in 39.5 in both patent and kid leather fitting snug but breaking them in... I was able to work in them all day!

I recently bought the very prive patent nude 100 in 39 and am very sad to say they are extremely tight... The heel rubs a bit and after walking much my toes get further pushed out the peep which doesn't look hot.

1. Is there anything I can do to make the very prive work in 39 for me?
2. What size would I be in the lady sling  
http://******/PZuWA8
Ebayer is stating size 40 is Equal to 9...

Thanks!


----------



## bougainvillier

Simplymavilous said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a US size 9 and I'm a CL newbie. I have the decolette 868 in 39.5 in both patent and kid leather fitting snug but breaking them in... I was able to work in them all day!
> 
> 
> 
> I recently bought the very prive patent nude 100 in 39 and am very sad to say they are extremely tight... The heel rubs a bit and after walking much my toes get further pushed out the peep which doesn't look hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Is there anything I can do to make the very prive work in 39 for me?
> 
> 2. What size would I be in the lady sling
> 
> http://******/PZuWA8
> 
> Ebayer is stating size 40 is Equal to 9...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hey I'm 35.5 in decolette 868 and 35 in very prive 120. I don't have very prive 100 though. For lady sling I'm 35 in patent and can even do 34.5 in python skin. Hth

And for making it work, normally you need to wear it more often. A trick I learned is to rub some Vaseline inside at where its tight. And then blow dry it warmly for a little while. Then wear it. It works for me. After 2 times of doing this, my patent pair mode to me feet


----------



## Simplymavilous

bougainvillier said:


> Hey I'm 35.5 in decolette 868 and 35 in very prive 120. I don't have very prive 100 though. For lady sling I'm 35 in patent and can even do 34.5 in python skin. Hth
> 
> And for making it work, normally you need to wear it more often. A trick I learned is to rub some Vaseline inside at where its tight. And then blow dry it warmly for a little while. Then wear it. It works for me. After 2 times of doing this, my patent pair mode to me feet


Thank you!!


----------



## Dorudon

Hello!

I need a bit help with the model Very Prive 120. I don't have a store where I could try them on. 

My TTS is 35. I have Pigalle 120 (old) in size 34, Pigalle 100 in size 35 and La Falaise in size 35,5 and 36.

Would a Very Prive from the 2012 collection in size 35,5 fit me?   

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## bougainvillier

Dorudon said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> I need a bit help with the model Very Prive 120. I don't have a store where I could try them on.
> 
> 
> 
> My TTS is 35. I have Pigalle 120 (old) in size 34, Pigalle 100 in size 35 and La Falaise in size 35,5 and 36.
> 
> 
> 
> Would a Very Prive from the 2012 collection in size 35,5 fit me?
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance!




I'm same size with you and I'm 35 in a pair of VP from 2012. Might be able to pad a 35.5


----------



## Jeann__

How do the So Kate in patent leather run?


----------



## Dorudon

bougainvillier said:


> I'm same size with you and I'm 35 in a pair of VP from 2012. Might be able to pad a 35.5


Thanks a lot for your help. Was afraid that I would be a 34,5 in that shoe. Will give it a try with the padding.


----------



## Dorudon

Jeann__ said:


> How do the So Kate in patent leather run?


I took my So Kate patent TTS (in 35). They fit perfectly.


----------



## bougainvillier

Dorudon said:


> Thanks a lot for your help. Was afraid that I would be a 34,5 in that shoe. Will give it a try with the padding.



I can do 34.5 since it's peeptoe. But it's tight on the toe box, no heel slippage. for 35, i get heel slippage some days, but it's perfect in the toe box. I have not tried on a pair of 35.5, but I have a pair from 2008 in 36, and they are big... i padded them for one wear but decided it's too big. good luck


----------



## jessicarabbit83

Hey Ladies, I need help with a few things. First of all, I wear an 8 US and seem to run about a 39 TTS for CL.
My Prorata 39 is stretching a bit and may end up needing some padding. I also have a 39 Simple, VP, and Maria Balla. A size 40 in Lady Claude.

I have a pair of patent Bianca 140's in 38 that are too small. 

I'd like to get a pair of 160s like the Daffodile or Drapesse. I already messed up once by ordering a Drapesse in 38.5 and I'm not sure they'll ever stretch enough. 

First of all, are the Drapesse/Daf/Highness all essentially the same shoe? They look so similar and it would definitely simplify things if they ran the same in sizing.

Either way, I'd like to order the correct size next time around... What do you ladies think?

Thanks a bunch!

Jessica


----------



## Dorudon

bougainvillier said:


> I can do 34.5 since it's peeptoe. But it's tight on the toe box, no heel slippage. for 35, i get heel slippage some days, but it's perfect in the toe box. I have not tried on a pair of 35.5, but I have a pair from 2008 in 36, and they are big... i padded them for one wear but decided it's too big. good luck



Now I am a bit worried if it would work out. Cant return the shoes


----------



## Summer sunshine

Hello, I have a question I hope you knowledgable ladies can help me with? I'd like to invest in my first pair of CL and thought a good start for me would be the Simple 85 in kid. Ive seen that this style runs TTS to 1/2 size up. Would any of you recommend getting a 1/2 bigger than too small in kid leather or does it stretch much? I may have to order these from US so I really want to get the size right...tia


----------



## mishybelle

Hi Ladies,

Just wondering, does the Resillissima 100 have the same last as the Decollete 868? It kind of looks like it, but wanted to check my eyes  

I wear 36.5 in Decollete 868 and could probably do a 37, so I was wondering if I would be the same size in the Resillissima.


----------



## julieworms

acy said:


> I also need help with sizing the BABEL CLOU too.
> 
> Bianca 140mm - 35.5
> 
> Angelique - 36.5
> 
> YSL shoes - 36-36.5
> 
> Would size 37 in Babel be too big for me?
> 
> Thanks a lot




I think they will be a bit big for you. I just got my Babel's in and I got a 36 1/2.
I wear Lady Peep in a 37 with heel padding. 
And my US shoe size is a 6.5



J Worms


----------



## tdennis

Zucnarf said:


> Girls, please help
> 
> My sizing:
> Pigalle 100 - 38.5
> Pigalle 120 - 37.5
> 
> Both are old sizing and perfect fit after one wear.
> What size size do I need for new Pigalle and So Kate?
> Thank You for your help!


Go up .5 size from your TTS (US shoe size) on new Pigalle 120. Will be perfect fit after one wear.


----------



## bougainvillier

Summer sunshine said:


> Hello, I have a question I hope you knowledgable ladies can help me with? I'd like to invest in my first pair of CL and thought a good start for me would be the Simple 85 in kid. Ive seen that this style runs TTS to 1/2 size up. Would any of you recommend getting a 1/2 bigger than too small in kid leather or does it stretch much? I may have to order these from US so I really want to get the size right...tia



If you will wear it a lot, I suggest go with TTS if you are getting kid/nappa/smooth leather. I had Simple 70 in black kid leather in half up, and it was good at the beginning but I worn them so much and they stretched. I had to put in heel grips. But again, 70 (or 85) are low heels, so even if you get some heel slippage, it's not as annoying and deadly. I'd get half up if they are patent leather, or you like them to be loose. HTH


----------



## mamabear66

Hi ladies,
Just a question regarding the new multi spike pigalles 100s. I have ordered a 36.5 pairs and found out that it was a bit big for me ( I can put my index finger into the heel gap) 
 Normally I'm a size 36. Should I re-order a 36 tts so it will stretch after a few uses? Does the new pigalles 100s stretch a lot?
Thank youuu


----------



## Dorudon

mamabear66 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just a question regarding the new multi spike pigalles 100s. I have ordered a 36.5 pairs and found out that it was a bit big for me ( I can put my index finger into the heel gap)
> Normally I'm a size 36. Should I re-order a 36 tts so it will stretch after a few uses? Does the new pigalles 100s stretch a lot?
> Thank youuu



I have the multicolor spike Pigalle too. They are kid leather. Mine where a bit tight at the toe box but after a few short wears they streched. I would not buy a shoe which is too big at the beginning if my size is available. 
You are lucky that you are size 36 and not 35 like me


----------



## EMMY

bougainvillier said:


> If you will wear it a lot, I suggest go with TTS if you are getting kid/nappa/smooth leather. I had Simple 70 in black kid leather in half up, and it was good at the beginning but I worn them so much and they stretched. I had to put in heel grips. But again, 70 (or 85) are low heels, so even if you get some heel slippage,* it's* *not as annoying and deadly*. I'd get half up if they are patent leather, or you like them to be loose. HTH


 
OMG..I spit my coffee out when I read this....too funny...but it's really not!!!


----------



## heatherfetching

So confused as to the sizing.  Okay, so I ordered the pointed toe Décolleté in calfskin in a size 40H 10H.  I was told that these were a size 10.5.  I normally wear a size 10.  I received them today, tried them on, and they were painfully small.  I really did try to cram my feet in, but thought for what they cost, they should fit me somewhat lol!  So now I am at a loss!  I had to send them back, but I love them so!  Does that mean that I need to order the 41.0 B 11.0 B?  I am so darn confused!!! Normally, an 11 would be biggish on me, but now I am thinking that they might be too small also.  Do I have the sizes completely off?  Thanks so much for your help


----------



## morda

Can anyone advice on sizing for  Flo and Neofilo 120? I am thinking about getting a pair as a present for my wife but not sure which size to get. She is size 35.5 in Pigale Plato 120, 35 in So Kate/Youpi, and 35.5-36 in Jimmy Choo's. Thanks !


----------



## Summer sunshine

bougainvillier said:


> If you will wear it a lot, I suggest go with TTS if you are getting kid/nappa/smooth leather. I had Simple 70 in black kid leather in half up, and it was good at the beginning but I worn them so much and they stretched. I had to put in heel grips. But again, 70 (or 85) are low heels, so even if you get some heel slippage, it's not as annoying and deadly. I'd get half up if they are patent leather, or you like them to be loose. HTH




Thank you for your help. I'll go for TTS or 1/2 up and see how they feel.


----------



## LadyloveCL

hey there,
I have never bought a pair of CL before, I really want to get a pair for my college graduation. I wear a size 7.5 in Steve Madden shoes. What size of Bollywood CL would you think would fit? 

Also what size would be best in Christian Louboutin Yellow Suede Vendome 120mm Heels 37.5 or Christian Louboutin Palais Royal Trepointe Olive Suede 140mm 38


----------



## LouBouNewbie

Hi ladies. Can someone tell me the difference between the altadama and the palais royale? Thank you!!


----------



## medievalbun

Hi, could someone help me with a Rolando sizing question? I'm looking at possibly getting a pair of leather Rolando's from 2010.  I'm usually size 36 in Simples (85mm & 100), New Simples, VP's, Prorata & Ron Rons. A couple of pairs are size 35.5 but overall 36 seems to be my size in CL's.  All pairs are newer (purchased in the last two years). 

Would size 36 Rolando from circa 2010 be the right size for me?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## MegsVC

morda said:


> Can anyone advice on sizing for  Flo and Neofilo 120? I am thinking about getting a pair as a present for my wife but not sure which size to get. She is size 35.5 in Pigale Plato 120, 35 in So Kate/Youpi, and 35.5-36 in Jimmy Choo's. Thanks !



I have the flo and I took it in my TTS 36.5 and it fits perfect. I had heard to take it half down, but they only had 36.5 no 36s so I took the chance on them and they're perfect. They're kid leather and I have no heel slippage in them, and comfy on my toes. 
I don't have the neofilo, but I have the filo which as far as I'm aware is the same shoe, just the neofilo has the thicker heel and the Filo has the really thin heel... So take this sizing with a grain of salt, I don't know if they size the same but I took those half down from my TTS.  They fit great, but they're also suede so they've stretched more then say patent would.. 
Hope this helps for you!


----------



## kjbags

LouBouNewbie said:


> Hi ladies. Can someone tell me the difference between the altadama and the palais royale? Thank you!!



Altadama = VP with extra platform
Palais Royale = Vendome with extra platform


----------



## kjbags

medievalbun said:


> Hi, could someone help me with a Rolando sizing question? I'm looking at possibly getting a pair of leather Rolando's from 2010.  I'm usually size 36 in Simples (85mm & 100), New Simples, VP's, Prorata & Ron Rons. A couple of pairs are size 35.5 but overall 36 seems to be my size in CL's.  All pairs are newer (purchased in the last two years).
> 
> Would size 36 Rolando from circa 2010 be the right size for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!



Might be too small, I find Rolandos to be 1/2 up from Simples.


----------



## medievalbun

kjbags said:


> Might be too small, I find Rolandos to be 1/2 up from Simples.


 
Thanks for the input, *kjbags*!


----------



## mishybelle

mishybelle said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just wondering, does the Resillissima 100 have the same last as the Decollete 868? It kind of looks like it, but wanted to check my eyes
> 
> I wear 36.5 in Decollete 868 and could probably do a 37, so I was wondering if I would be the same size in the Resillissima.



Maybe this will help visualize: http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...issima-100-ankle-boots/p/332898201/detail.fly

Any help? Go with 36.5?


----------



## brill2

Hi! I would like to buy a CL very privé 120 but I am not sure about the size. I have the FIfi 85 on size 40. Do you think I have to order the same size for the Very privé patent black?


----------



## morda

MegsVC said:


> I have the flo and I took it in my TTS 36.5 and it fits perfect. I had heard to take it half down, but they only had 36.5 no 36s so I took the chance on them and they're perfect. They're kid leather and I have no heel slippage in them, and comfy on my toes.
> I don't have the neofilo, but I have the filo which as far as I'm aware is the same shoe, just the neofilo has the thicker heel and the Filo has the really thin heel... So take this sizing with a grain of salt, I don't know if they size the same but I took those half down from my TTS.  They fit great, but they're also suede so they've stretched more then say patent would..
> Hope this helps for you!





Thank you very much for sharing your experience. Sounds  like I'll need to get a Neofilo in 35, and Flo should be OK in 35.5. Thanks again!


----------



## jackyx

Hi,

I am looking to buy a CL Black Very Prive 100/120, and/or Bianca 120 patent. For most of the shoe brands I wear a US 5.5. I know my Stuart Weitzman 5050 size is 5. 
Here are two of the Prive shoes that I am looking at. Not sure if 35.5 is true to size though.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161166104488
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181363424155

Thanks very much for your help!


----------



## bougainvillier

jackyx said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking to buy a CL Black Very Prive 100/120, and/or Bianca 120 patent. For most of the shoe brands I wear a US 5.5. I know my Stuart Weitzman 5050 size is 5.
> Here are two of the Prive shoes that I am looking at. Not sure if 35.5 is true to size though.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161166104488
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181363424155
> 
> Thanks very much for your help!



I am mostly 5.5 in US shoes and have both 4.5 and 5 in SW 5050. And I feel VP 120 in 35 is a little big on me. I think in VP 100, I'd be a 35. HTH


----------



## jackyx

bougainvillier said:


> I am mostly 5.5 in US shoes and have both 4.5 and 5 in SW 5050. And I feel VP 120 in 35 is a little big on me. I think in VP 100, I'd be a 35. HTH


Thanks very much for your help! Guess I should go for 1 or 1/2 size down then


----------



## lagirl123

Looking to purchase pre-owned CL's. I wear a size 9.5 in Steve Madden, which fits me perfectly. I was wondering what my CL size would be.

Thanks


----------



## medievalbun

Hi, does anyone know if the Morphing wedge pump in nappa leather runs TTS? I'm normally size 36 in CL, with a few pairs (mosly suede pairs) in size 35.5. Thanks in advance if anyone has these shoes and can chime in!


----------



## HotRedBag

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## therightbuy

Hello everyone- trying to buy my fiance a new pair. She normally wears an 8 and sometimes a 7.5 if she has to.

She has a Pigalle 120 (purchased in december so I think its the 'new cut') and the bottom of the shoe says it is a 38. However, when I purchased it my order says "Size: 8B". So i'm not sure what that actually means. Anyway, she says the shoe fits her perfectly. 

Curious with that information in mind, what size should a Bianca 140 be purchased?


----------



## ReeseVuitton

Hi everyone, i was wondering if you all could help me with the so Kate's before I purchase. If I wear a 39 in nappa spike Pigalle's, and a 39.5 in patent Pigalle's, should I get the kid so Kate's in a 39 or 39.5?


----------



## brookybaby0402

So I also need help. I have a 36 in the bianca and the altadama...I would love a nude pair of Altadama but can't find them anywhere. Would it be likely that I could wear a 35.5 in lady peep? Found a pair on eBay...there's no stores nearby for me to even try on...


----------



## batfish

medievalbun said:


> Thanks for the input, *kjbags*!




I also think they'll be too small. I have a 37 in simple pump (they're a bit big-a 36.5 or maybe even a 36 would be better), but my rolandos are a 37.5 and they're tight.


----------



## KatyaV

lagirl123 said:


> Looking to purchase pre-owned CL's. I wear a size 9.5 in Steve Madden, which fits me perfectly. I was wondering what my CL size would be.
> 
> Thanks


Depending on the style, you're most likely a CL 40 to 40.5.  Look at how narrow the toe box is, and size up/down accordingly.


----------



## KatyaV

brookybaby0402 said:


> So I also need help. I have a 36 in the bianca and the altadama...I would love a nude pair of Altadama but can't find them anywhere. Would it be likely that I could wear a 35.5 in lady peep? Found a pair on eBay...there's no stores nearby for me to even try on...


I agree with the other post, I think they will be too small, unless you have very narrow feet.


----------



## medievalbun

batfish said:


> I also think they'll be too small. I have a 37 in simple pump (they're a bit big-a 36.5 or maybe even a 36 would be better), but my rolandos are a 37.5 and they're tight.


 
Thanks *batfish*! Appreciate the help!


----------



## therightbuy

Help!


----------



## brookybaby0402

Thanks you guys. Any thoughts on the banane style? Comfy?


----------



## batfish

Can anyone help with sizing of decollette 868?

I'm the following size in other CL styles
Pigalle 100 36
Pigalle 120 36
Rolando 37.5
Simple pump 100 37 (but they're too big-I can get my index finger in the back of the shoe so think my real size in these would be 36.5 or maybe 36)

Do you think I'd be a 36.5 in decollette 868 or a 37?


----------



## bougainvillier

therightbuy said:


> Hello everyone- trying to buy my fiance a new pair. She normally wears an 8 and sometimes a 7.5 if she has to.
> 
> She has a Pigalle 120 (purchased in december so I think its the 'new cut') and the bottom of the shoe says it is a 38. However, when I purchased it my order says "Size: 8B". So i'm not sure what that actually means. Anyway, she says the shoe fits her perfectly.
> 
> Curious with that information in mind, what size should a Bianca 140 be purchased?



Most take the same size in new cut P120 and B140. Some take B140 half down from P120 new cut size depending on the skin. So in your case, 38 to be safe. 37.5 if you are buying nappa leather or python...


----------



## bougainvillier

ReeseVuitton said:


> Hi everyone, i was wondering if you all could help me with the so Kate's before I purchase. If I wear a 39 in nappa spike Pigalle's, and a 39.5 in patent Pigalle's, should I get the kid so Kate's in a 39 or 39.5?



If you are talking about new cut Pigalles, then SK and P120 size the same. Which means 39 for you in kid SK


----------



## bougainvillier

brookybaby0402 said:


> So I also need help. I have a 36 in the bianca and the altadama...I would love a nude pair of Altadama but can't find them anywhere. Would it be likely that I could wear a 35.5 in lady peep? Found a pair on eBay...there's no stores nearby for me to even try on...



I think so. I am 35 in Altadama and 34.5 in LP (patent). LP has lower cut than AD, so you don't want to get it big and have slippage. But keep in mind, I have narrowish feet


----------



## bougainvillier

batfish said:


> Can anyone help with sizing of decollette 868?
> 
> I'm the following size in other CL styles
> Pigalle 100 36
> Pigalle 120 36
> Rolando 37.5
> Simple pump 100 37 (but they're too big-I can get my index finger in the back of the shoe so think my real size in these would be 36.5 or maybe 36)
> 
> Do you think I'd be a 36.5 in decollette 868 or a 37?



I am not sure if your Pigalles 100 and 120 are old or new cut, are you sure they are in the same size? But to answer your question about Decollete 868, I can give you my sizes:
Pigalle 100 old, 34.5
Pigalle 120 old, 34 (a little big)
Rolando, 35.5
Simple 100, 35 (maybe 34.5 with stretching)
Decollete 868, 35.5 (maybe 35 with stretching)

I think you are at least 37 in Decollete 868.


----------



## Zucnarf

Girls, what about new cut for Pigalle 100? Are they still tts? 
In old Pigalle 100 I was 38.5

Thank You )


----------



## batfish

bougainvillier said:


> I am not sure if your Pigalles 100 and 120 are old or new cut, are you sure they are in the same size? But to answer your question about Decollete 868, I can give you my sizes:
> Pigalle 100 old, 34.5
> Pigalle 120 old, 34 (a little big)
> Rolando, 35.5
> Simple 100, 35 (maybe 34.5 with stretching)
> Decollete 868, 35.5 (maybe 35 with stretching)
> 
> I think you are at least 37 in Decollete 868.




Thank you very much.  My Pigalles are new cut (I think), and they are the same size.


----------



## mularice

batfish said:


> Thank you very much.  My Pigalles are new cut (I think), and they are the same size.




My décolleté 868 are in jazz calf leather and they are 0.5 up from my tts.

My TTS is 36.5 (so Very Prive, Maggie's, Pigalle 100 old cut)

Pigalle 120 old cut I take 36
Rolando I take 37 but it still crunches my toes 

My décolleté's took a lot of stretching in the toe box but technically they slip off at the back so I have a heel grip in them.

I'd recommend you take a 37 and just stretch the front out if you need to.


----------



## brookybaby0402

Would you guys risk ordering a pair on eBay if you haven't tried them on before?


----------



## morda

temmi said:


> Could I pls get help sizing the new Fifi 120mm black patent leather? I'd really appreciate any help. Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/fifi-patent-308537.html
> 
> I'm a true U.S 8, and I have wide(ish) feet.
> 
> I have:
> Pre 2013 Pigalle black patent in 38
> Flo, Lady Peep Kid and Vampanodo in 38.5



Fifi 120 =  So Kate with the round toe. I purchased both in the same size for my wife and they fit the same. Her TTS in CL is 35.5; I got both in 35 and they fit perfectly length wise (she hates heel slippage) but needed some stretching in toe area. So I'd say they fit TTS to half size down from TTS. I'd get a 38.5 in your case.


----------



## therightbuy

bougainvillier said:


> Most take the same size in new cut P120 and B140. Some take B140 half down from P120 new cut size depending on the skin. So in your case, 38 to be safe. 37.5 if you are buying nappa leather or python...



So just to be clear - 38 is a size 7 in US, and shes wearing a shoe that is a full size down from her US shoe size? 

Seems very odd because i never would have ordered her a size 7 in the first place (as i said her shoe says 38 on the sole) but thats what they sent. So just want to make sure that Im actually ordering the right size this time.

Hoping you can clarify for me. Thank you!


----------



## bougainvillier

therightbuy said:


> So just to be clear - *38 is a size 7 in US*, and shes wearing a shoe that is a full size down from her US shoe size?
> 
> Seems very odd because i never would have ordered her a size 7 in the first place (as i said her shoe says 38 on the sole) but thats what they sent. So just want to make sure that Im actually ordering the right size this time.
> 
> Hoping you can clarify for me. Thank you!



Sorry I don't understand your question. How do you conclude that *38 is a size 7 in US*? I thought they said "8B" on the website and you indeed got a pair in "38" per your original post? Because that's how the retailers in US usually translate the sizes. 38 = 8B, B means medium/regular width


----------



## therightbuy

bougainvillier said:


> Sorry I don't understand your question. How do you conclude that *38 is a size 7 in US*? I thought they said "8B" on the website and you indeed got a pair in "38" per your original post? Because that's how the retailers in US usually translate the sizes. 38 = 8B, B means medium/regular width



Gotcha ok - I had NO idea what the "b" was and thought it was just hanging around.


----------



## Deepika

Zucnarf said:


> Girls, what about new cut for Pigalle 100? Are they still tts?
> In old Pigalle 100 I was 38.5
> 
> Thank You )




I had to size up a half size in the new pigalle. I'm a 37 and got a 37.5 in pigalle 100. I could fit my foot in the 37 too but it would've taken a LOT of stretching for it to be remotely comfortable. So, I just took a half size up.


----------



## Zucnarf

Deepika said:


> I had to size up a half size in the new pigalle. I'm a 37 and got a 37.5 in pigalle 100. I could fit my foot in the 37 too but it would've taken a LOT of stretching for it to be remotely comfortable. So, I just took a half size up.




Thank you


----------



## greenapples86

Does *Flo* Black 
                                    120mm/4.7 inches (1130026BK01)


in size 39 a size 9 US size? I am a 8.5/9 in US

When I tired on the new simple pump I was a 8.5M or 38.5

I need help on the flo..


----------



## ReeseVuitton

bougainvillier said:


> If you are talking about new cut Pigalles, then SK and P120 size the same. Which means 39 for you in kid SK



Thanks for responding. I have never had the new Pigalle's but I'm a 39 in the nappa spikes, and the black patents. I got my Black patents July 2013, so they might be the new ones but I'm getting stretching already in them. I'm a 40 in Bianca's and lady peeps.


----------



## bougainvillier

greenapples86 said:


> Does *Flo* Black
> 120mm/4.7 inches (1130026BK01)
> 
> 
> in size 39 a size 9 US size? I am a 8.5/9 in US
> 
> When I tired on the new simple pump I was a 8.5M or 38.5
> 
> I need help on the flo..




Probably need a 38.5 or 38 in Flo. They run big


----------



## bougainvillier

ReeseVuitton said:


> Thanks for responding. I have never had the new Pigalle's but I'm a 39 in the nappa spikes, and the black patents. I got my Black patents July 2013, so they might be the new ones but I'm getting stretching already in them. I'm a 40 in Bianca's and lady peeps.




I see in this case I think you need to size up in kid SK. I have kid SK and Bianca LP in the same size


----------



## greenapples86

I am a 8.5/9 in US

in the new simple I am 8.5, what would I be in so kate?


----------



## greenapples86

Is this the flo sizing without the sling back, just peep toe.

If I did order a size to big, where can I find insoles and heel cushions so I won't slit out of them


----------



## greenapples86

*Very Prive 120mm sizing*



I am a 8.5M in new simple pump I usually run between 8.5 and 9 in US for all types of shoes


----------



## aspp

Could anyone pls give me advice? 
I never own a pair of CL, but would like to get a pair of pigalle stud flats. 
I wear Saint Laurant tribute 4" in 35 , Miu Miu pump in 34 , Valentino stud flats in 35 but still a little loose. 
My feet are narrow too, should I buy 34.5 or 35?
Thank you all in advance.


----------



## lovex33

I'm generally a size 6 .. But I wear a 35.5 on pigalle 120 .. Should I stay at this size for so kate or go up a size


----------



## gemini82

A lot of the advice mentions old vs new. How do I know if the shoes I have are old or new sizing? When did this change? Is there a way to tell?

I want the nude Decollete. Many of my Loubis are 39.5 as my feet used to be bigger. Now they are all way too big, I have put heel grips and thick gel pads in to make them fit. My Hyper Prive fits with a full latex/rubber insole. My Simple slip off my feet when wearing stockings, despite having both thick suede heel grips and gel ball of foot pads... Last time I was walking in the city, I had to put on my emergency flats as I was constantly walking out of them....

I think that to have shoes that don't slip off when I am walking, I need a size 38.5 in most styles? 

But everyone says the Decollete is small so should I go for the 39?

I have slim feet, high arch, slim heels.


----------



## tdennis

brookybaby0402 said:


> Would you guys risk ordering a pair on eBay if you haven't tried them on before?


Not unless you are sure of your sizing in that particular style or willing to take the risk of trying to resale them if they don't fit ... Good luck!


----------



## Lmac1284

Are any of the you ladies familiar with the super dombasle ? Was it true to size or on the small side?


----------



## galadrielle

lovex33 said:


> I'm generally a size 6 .. But I wear a 35.5 on pigalle 120 .. Should I stay at this size for so kate or go up a size


I'd suggest go up 1/2 size for the patent So Kate (36)  and stick to 35.5 for other skins, including exotics. That is only if you have the old cut Pigalle 120 (before fall 2013).


----------



## rehjer80

Hi can anyone give me advise on the sizing of corneille and corneille sling?
I wear 8.5 in LAMb and Pour la victoire, 39 in neofilo and lisse


----------



## Chanieish

rehjer80 said:


> Hi can anyone give me advise on the sizing of corneille and corneille sling?
> I wear 8.5 in LAMb and Pour la victoire, 39 in neofilo and lisse



I am a 7.5 in US sizing. I feel that the pump is true to size and the sling runs 0.5 size small so I wear a 37.5 in the pump and 38 in the sling. 

I wear a 7.5 in ferragamo, chanel, tods, jimmy choo. Hope this helps!


----------



## ifinena

Hello all,
I need advice in sizing for Helmour 100mm in patent, found a pair in size 41

I wear:
41 in Pigalle 120mm (pre-2014), Bianca 120mm, 
41.5 pigalle 100mm, Very Prive patent, Soso, most of my cls are 41.5 for a comfortable width-wise fit
42 for wedges and Decollette868
My feet are average to wide, arch high, heel normal

Do you think I can make this Helmour work? I do love this shoe and with the influx of the too-pointy shoes, it's becoming so difficult to find shoes to my liking.


----------



## Girlie10

Hi!

I'm looking at buying a pair of Shelly criss cross pumps off of ebay and need some help with sizing

I am a size 6 in Nine west, Aldo, etc.
36 in YSL tributes
36.5 in CL No Prive
36 Gucci

My foot is on the narrow side (though I always get regular width) and somewhat between a 5.5 and 6. I tend to go with the 6, but can usually do 5.5 in sandals. 

I have two CLs, No Prive and a Mary Jane-like pair (don't know the name) and they are both 36.5, but the ones listed on ebay are 36's. Based on the length of the shoe bed the seller indicated (9.25 inches) it looks like it would fit, but I wanted to get other opinions since CLs tend to be all over the place in sizing.

Thanks!


----------



## Chanieish

ifinena said:


> Hello all,
> I need advice in sizing for Helmour 100mm in patent, found a pair in size 41
> 
> I wear:
> 41 in Pigalle 120mm (pre-2014), Bianca 120mm,
> 41.5 pigalle 100mm, Very Prive patent, Soso, most of my cls are 41.5 for a comfortable width-wise fit
> 42 for wedges and Decollette868
> My feet are average to wide, arch high, heel normal
> 
> Do you think I can make this Helmour work? I do love this shoe and with the influx of the too-pointy shoes, it's becoming so difficult to find shoes to my liking.



Helmour definitely runs large, almost a size so in my opinion. I am a 37 in Piggy 120 and 37.5 in Piggy 100. 38 in decollette 868. My helmour is 37, even so it is a tad loose, so I need heel padding. I think the shoe will work for you.


----------



## Loubiwant4me

Just how tight should patent pigalle spikes fit out of the box? Is 'barely get your foot in them' too tight or just right to loosen up w/wearing over time?


----------



## Alohilani

Help - I'm trying to figure out my size in the Shelley ("Shelleymat" on the CL US website). I take a 37 in the very prive 100, the Charleen 85, the soso, and the simple 70.  I ordered a 37 and had some heel slippage wearing hose, but they seemed almost OK in bare feet. I probably wouldn't wear stockings with them, but I'm afraid that they will stretch and then be a little too big. The 37s have plenty room in the toe box, too. Should I go for the 36.5???


----------



## Chanieish

Loubiwant4me said:


> Just how tight should patent pigalle spikes fit out of the box? Is 'barely get your foot in them' too tight or just right to loosen up w/wearing over time?



Hi! My patent spike pigalles in 120 are only a bit tight, definitely not "barely get your foot ion them" They stretch a bit with time. Hope this helps!


----------



## GlistenSoul

I need help with Moulage (patent leather) sizing.


NP (satin): 35.5
LP (patent leather) & LP Spikes (snakes skin): 35
NS (patent leather): 35
Bianca (patent leather) & Bianca Spikes (kid leather): 35


Would a 35.5 fit me perfectly? Or do I need to size down to 35? 


Thanks in advance


----------



## GlistenSoul

^Anyone?


----------



## PMGarza

Hello!!!!!!! 

I need your advice as I'm driving crazy here LOL

I'm looking forward to get a pair of iriza and décolleté.

I tried a decollete in my regular size 36 and it was big on e, a finger at the heel gap fits. Haven't been able to try the iriza cause there is non available in my city.

Should I order 35.5 in Decollete or 35?
in Iriza, should I order 35 or 35.5?

Also, Does any one has decollete and iriza in sizes 35.5 and 35 that can help me with their insole measures?

For reference, I'm a regular 36 with skinny feet. This is my sizing in CL:

Pigalle 120 - 35
Pigalle plato 120 - 35.5
Pigalle 100 - 36
Filo - 36
Apostrophe slingbacks - 36
Very Prive - 36

Thank you so much for your help in this quest :


----------



## bakeacookie

I wear a 38 in Ferragamo varinas. 7.5 for Cole Haan flats, 38 in J Crew flats. My foot is about average or a little wide, depending on how narrow the shoe is. Would I be a 38 for Louboutin flats too?


----------



## bougainvillier

bakeacookie said:


> I wear a 38 in Ferragamo varinas. 7.5 for Cole Haan flats, 38 in J Crew flats. My foot is about average or a little wide, depending on how narrow the shoe is. Would I be a 38 for Louboutin flats too?



I take SF Varina and some CL flats (Intern, Rolling Spikes) in the same size


----------



## bakeacookie

bougainvillier said:


> I take SF Varina and some CL flats (Intern, Rolling Spikes) in the same size




Thank you!


----------



## killis

Hi.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

I'm looking to get a patent Youpi and am not sure what size to get.

I'm a 39.5 in Pigalle kid leather 100mm, 39,5 in Iriza kid leather 100mm, 39.5 in Calamijane sling back 100mm, and 40 in BeautyK 100mm.

Please let me know your thoughts.

Thanks so much.


----------



## jalbs

How does the Pigalle Plato 140 fit compared to Pigalle Plato 120. Did you ladies get the same size in both if those or should I go down half a size in the 140??

Pigalle120- 35
Pigalle Plato 120- 35.5
So kate: 35

Thanks!


----------



## Chanieish

jalbs said:


> How does the Pigalle Plato 140 fit compared to Pigalle Plato 120. Did you ladies get the same size in both if those or should I go down half a size in the 140??
> 
> Pigalle120- 35
> Pigalle Plato 120- 35.5
> So kate: 35
> 
> Thanks!



Go same as your pigalle 120. Are you buying the new season pigalle plato though? The sizing may have changed with the new pigalle shape.


----------



## ifinena

Chanieish said:


> Helmour definitely runs large, almost a size so in my opinion. I am a 37 in Piggy 120 and 37.5 in Piggy 100. 38 in decollette 868. My helmour is 37, even so it is a tad loose, so I need heel padding. I think the shoe will work for you.



Thank you Chanieish for your input!


----------



## MamaShootYou

I was wondering how the Feticha and daf booties fit. I'm usually a 35, but usually with boots I go .5 to 1 size up


----------



## jalbs

PMGarza said:


> Hello!!!!!!!
> 
> I need your advice as I'm driving crazy here LOL
> 
> I'm looking forward to get a pair of iriza and décolleté.
> 
> I tried a decollete in my regular size 36 and it was big on e, a finger at the heel gap fits. Haven't been able to try the iriza cause there is non available in my city.
> 
> Should I order 35.5 in Decollete or 35?
> in Iriza, should I order 35 or 35.5?
> 
> Also, Does any one has decollete and iriza in sizes 35.5 and 35 that can help me with their insole measures?
> 
> For reference, I'm a regular 36 with skinny feet. This is my sizing in CL:
> 
> Pigalle 120 - 35
> Pigalle plato 120 - 35.5
> Pigalle 100 - 36
> Filo - 36
> Apostrophe slingbacks - 36
> Very Prive - 36
> 
> Thank you so much for your help in this quest :




I wear Pigalle 120 (new)- 35, Pigalle Plato 120- 35.5, Pigalle 100 35.5 and my irizas are 35.5 although they have gotten too big with wear. I would get a 35 if I could do it over. Hope that helps.


----------



## killis

killis said:


> Hi.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I'm looking to get a patent Youpi and am not sure what size to get.
> 
> I'm a 39.5 in Pigalle kid leather 100mm, 39,5 in Iriza kid leather 100mm, 39.5 in Calamijane sling back 100mm, and 40 in BeautyK 100mm.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks so much.



Any help would be appreciated. Thanks so much.


----------



## jalbs

killis said:


> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks so much.




I would go down half a size from pigalle 100mm.


----------



## killis

jalbs said:


> I would go down half a size from pigalle 100mm.


So I should get the Youpi in 40 when I'm 39.5 in the Pigalle 100mm?

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## jalbs

killis said:


> So I should get the Youpi in 40 when I'm 39.5 in the Pigalle 100mm?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.




No other way around. If you are a 39.5 in Pigalle 100mm then I would suggest getting a size 39 in youpi 120mm. They fit me half a size down from my Pigalle 100mm.


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hi ladies! Does anyone know how Guerriere boots fit? From net-a-porter they say go a 1/2 up, but the pair I found are suede so do you think my TTS would work? Thanks!!


----------



## knittingspaz

Hi ladies.  I'm searching for my first pair of CL and not sure of sizing.  I trie on decolette in 36 and could barely get my foot in there.  I assume a 36.5 would be fine with a bit if breaking in. 

Would Very Prive in 36.5 also work?  I'm also considering Corneille and particule if anyone can advise.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FierceW

Hi ladies. 
I was wondering what size i would be in the iriza glitter 120 and the 100 heel?(don't know which one i want yet, but leaning more to the 120) These would be my first louboutins so i have no idea what my louboutin size is and i dont have a store close to me. My US tts is between 5 - 5.5 and in tory burch im a 5.5 if that helps. 
Any help would be appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## CallMeSteph

MamaShootYou said:


> I was wondering how the Feticha and daf booties fit. I'm usually a 35, but usually with boots I go .5 to 1 size up



I usually like to wear thin socks with my boots so I went up 1/2 a size with my Feticha booties, I don't own a pair of Daf boots, but if they run similar in size to reg Dafs then I would go 1/2 a size up for those too so you can wear thin socks


----------



## sophe

Can anyone help me with Debout 100?
I'm true US 7 with thin and narrow feet,
I wore 37 in NP, VP, Pigalle 100, LP, Daf series
Bianca 140 ,Plato 120 and some Pigalle 120 in 36.5
Most of Pigalle 120 in 36

but there's a shoes driving me crazy with sizing and it's also made by PVC
I'm 35.5 in Pivichic 120...!!!
that's why I wonder does Debout 100 run large too since it's PVC too 
Will be very appreciate if someone help


----------



## nillig

I got my first CL's today and they are the New Simple 100mm. I usually wear a size 10 USA so I ordered a full size up (41) because I have wide feet. The shoes were so uncomfortable I could barely walk. Is that normal or are they just too small? Is there a style of CLs that are better for wide feet?


----------



## CallMeSteph

Any know what year the sizing changed for Altadama old to new? Did the actual design of the shoe change? Thanks!


----------



## marabeenaah

Hi Ladies!

So this is my FIRST purseforum post, and am in great need of help with sizing to find my wedding shoes.

I originally had my dream decolletes (for my wedding) on hold at the CL boutique in Vegas, but just called and found out they got damaged when they got sent out to get cleaned. :cry::cry::rain:  So now i'm on the hunt for some so kates that are in my same wedding color, but i need help with what size i should get for my so kates.

regular shoe size - 7.5
Decollete - 38.5
So Kate size ____?

Thanks!


----------



## nillig

Hey girls!

This is my first post on here and I need some help! I bought my first pair of CL's and was SOOO excited. And then put them on and it was just pure pain and they didn't fit me correctly in the toe part of the shoe. 

Those were Old Simple 100mm patent black. I am trying to find a style that anyone recommends in CL for people that have wider feet? Any Suggestions?


----------



## Kalos

nillig said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first post on here and I need some help! I bought my first pair of CL's and was SOOO excited. And then put them on and it was just pure pain and they didn't fit me correctly in the toe part of the shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> Those were Old Simple 100mm patent black. I am trying to find a style that anyone recommends in CL for people that have wider feet? Any Suggestions?




For a similar closed toe pump, try Ron rons.


----------



## mznaterz

All of the sizing for these shoes are sooooo complicated im new  to this forum and I just read through this entire thread from first page to last page and what I gathered from it was to try all shoes on because you never know how CL's will fit


----------



## akillian24

Anyone know how the Aqua Rondas are fitting?


----------



## FierceW

marabeenaah said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> So this is my FIRST purseforum post, and am in great need of help with sizing to find my wedding shoes.
> 
> I originally had my dream decolletes (for my wedding) on hold at the CL boutique in Vegas, but just called and found out they got damaged when they got sent out to get cleaned. :cry::cry::rain:  So now i'm on the hunt for some so kates that are in my same wedding color, but i need help with what size i should get for my so kates.
> 
> regular shoe size - 7.5
> Decollete - 38.5
> So Kate size ____?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi congradulations on the wedding! 
I don't have much experience with louboutin sizing, but maybe i can help
I was just at saks today and i tried on both the decollete and the so kate
For me i was the same size in both shoes, but im not sure if everyone is the same
If you have wider feet then maybe you would have to go up half a size for the so kate
I have reg feet and when i tried on the half size bigger in the so kate my left foot slipped out a little
Good luck


----------



## DT93

Hi All. I have the nude Pigalle Plato in a size 35 however I want to get the Youpis. Do you know what size I would be? I'm a 35.5 in Valentino and 35.5 in YSL. I have a 35 foot but wide so I tend to go 35.5. Thanks in advance x


----------



## tdennis

DT93 said:


> Hi All. I have the nude Pigalle Plato in a size 35 however I want to get the Youpis. Do you know what size I would be? I'm a 35.5 in Valentino and 35.5 in YSL. I have a 35 foot but wide so I tend to go 35.5. Thanks in advance x


Where are you able to find Youpi's on sale? I have been watching for these!!!


----------



## DT93

tdennis said:


> Where are you able to find Youpi's on sale? I have been watching for these!!!


I found them on the Saks website!! They only had a size 36/6 in stock last night when I checked and I bit the bullet even though I'm a 35 in the Pigalle Platos. I really want them to fit!! I read on the Saks website that most people said they were small fittings but others said its TTS. So i'm really confused.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Hi Ladies!

Could anyone help me with sizing please.  It might be on this thread already,but I failed to find information.

I need advice on the LAGOULA 120 sizing please.

Dear kabbam123,

Would you kindly give me sizing advice please although you have already posted TTS,  for this word true to size confuses me all the time?  

I am a true US 6.5 and my feet are slightly on the wider side from normal width.  People always talk about CL TTS and I am wondering if that means adding 30 to my US size, ie size 36.5 or going up a half to a 37.

For reference, my sizing is as follows:

I am a size 36 for old style Pigalle 120 and Lady Lynch
size 36.5 for Lady Peep, So Kate, Flo, Daffodile, Highness, Very Prive 
size 37s for Pigalle 100, Simple 100, Pigalle Plato 120, Bianca 140, Corneille, Maggie, Lady Claude, new style Pigalle 120 etc.

Would a size 37 be too big for me in Lagoula?  
Any information would be much appreciated.  Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Christina2

I need some advice - or encouragement really. I bought my So kates 1 size down to eliminate the heel gap but so far my toes are paying the price. This is only my second day wearing them at work and it is getting a little better. Just a little. Should I be wearing them 8 -10 hours a day to stretch them out or would it be better to bring a more comfy pair ( at least a llittle more comfy - lol ) of pointy toe heels to change into after lunch ? BTW - I do need to keep my heels on all day, it's kind of a rule with the boss around here - she thinks it is very unprofessional for any of us girls to take our heels off during the day. I don't mind that rule myself because I see her wearing some very tight very high heels all day so I know she is practicing what she preaches - lol.  Any help or words of wisdom concerning how to make So Kates hurt less would also be appreciated.


----------



## chamomile85

Hi! I'm completely new to CL and luxury brands in general, but I'm looking at a pair of second-hand Simple 85s (not patent, either calf or kid, I think) in size 36.5, and wondering if I could make them work.

I don't have any shoes from American brands so am not sure what my standard US size would be, but my feet are about 9 3/8" long, quite narrow, with high arches and tapered toes. The insole measurements spreadsheet has 9 1/2" for the Simple in size 37, but that's the smallest size listed; if anyone has any tips on the insole length or general fit in size 36.5, that would be super helpful.


----------



## Dorudon

Christina2 said:


> I need some advice - or encouragement really. I bought my So kates 1 size down to eliminate the heel gap but so far my toes are paying the price. This is only my second day wearing them at work and it is getting a little better. Just a little. Should I be wearing them 8 -10 hours a day to stretch them out or would it be better to bring a more comfy pair ( at least a llittle more comfy - lol ) of pointy toe heels to change into after lunch ? BTW - I do need to keep my heels on all day, it's kind of a rule with the boss around here - she thinks it is very unprofessional for any of us girls to take our heels off during the day. I don't mind that rule myself because I see her wearing some very tight very high heels all day so I know she is practicing what she preaches - lol.  Any help or words of wisdom concerning how to make So Kates hurt less would also be appreciated.



Put vaseline in the toe box, stuff them with socks and leave it for a few days. You will feel a big difference after a few days. I did that with my patent Pigalle 120.


----------



## redsoles2695

How does the Completa run. Size up or down? 

Also does anyone know about the sizing on the 
Pigalle Cutout Duvette pump.

I am a 39 in the Simple Pump. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## adriana81

Hello,

i'd like to buy a toboggan 100, red patent in 36,5.
i am a 36,5 in pigalle 100, 37 in body strass, armadillo, very prive.

would the 36,5 fit or i need a 37?

thank you, have a great we!!!


----------



## lavamyz

hi


please help!!!


i Bought my wife her first pair of CL's today (direct from CL online store) she's normally a US 6.5 or a 7 and without reading all the data online about CL shoes sizes ordered a 38.5 Bianca Patent....


they are tiny!


she has quite wide feet and these little things of beauty wont go near her feet.


needless to say her excitement turned to devastation as she sat there with tears in her eyes, trying to get them on...


she was hoping to wear them to an event on Friday so I've been back onto the CL website and the next available size up is a 40


I'm happy to buy the 40's for her today so she gets them tomorrow and hopefully see the smiles return, but, is the 1.5 size difference between 38.5 and 40 going to make them too big?


She knew instantly as soon as she unboxed them that they would be small, even before she tried to get her feet in, so i'm thinking maybe 40 is the way to go but before i order them i thought i'd do a bit of research and came across this website.


i'm hoping you're all gonna say - yup, go for it, if they are that small then they'll fit but if you have experience that tells you otherwise please tell me!


(incidentally, the nearest CL shop is 200 miles away)


thanks!!!!!


Leighton


----------



## scarletprism

Hi gals, does anyone have any sizing information about body strass 100? Does it run true to size? (I normally wear a 35 or 35.5 in louboutins)
here is a link: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/body-strass-310904.html


----------



## Chanieish

lavamyz said:


> hi
> 
> 
> please help!!!
> 
> 
> i Bought my wife her first pair of CL's today (direct from CL online store) she's normally a US 6.5 or a 7 and without reading all the data online about CL shoes sizes ordered a 38.5 Bianca Patent....
> 
> 
> they are tiny!
> 
> 
> she has quite wide feet and these little things of beauty wont go near her feet.
> 
> 
> needless to say her excitement turned to devastation as she sat there with tears in her eyes, trying to get them on...
> 
> 
> she was hoping to wear them to an event on Friday so I've been back onto the CL website and the next available size up is a 40
> 
> 
> I'm happy to buy the 40's for her today so she gets them tomorrow and hopefully see the smiles return, but, is the 1.5 size difference between 38.5 and 40 going to make them too big?
> 
> 
> She knew instantly as soon as she unboxed them that they would be small, even before she tried to get her feet in, so i'm thinking maybe 40 is the way to go but before i order them i thought i'd do a bit of research and came across this website.
> 
> 
> i'm hoping you're all gonna say - yup, go for it, if they are that small then they'll fit but if you have experience that tells you otherwise please tell me!
> 
> 
> (incidentally, the nearest CL shop is 200 miles away)
> 
> 
> thanks!!!!!
> 
> 
> Leighton



Hi! I am a little confused, the Bianca (mind stating the heel height 120mm or 140mm) usually runs LARGE for me and a lot of women. I am usually a 7.5 or  a 37.5/38 in CL and I am a 37.5 in the Bianca 120 and 37 in Bianca 140mm. 

Sorry this isn't much help. The sizing seems off for that type of shoe. 



scarletprism said:


> Hi gals, does anyone have any sizing information about body strass 100? Does it run true to size? (I normally wear a 35 or 35.5 in louboutins)
> here is a link: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/body-strass-310904.html



It runs TTS for me, same as my other Pigalle 100s. What other CL styles do you wear and what sizes are they so I can compare them to what size I wear to better help you out!


----------



## Aremkay

Hi everyone I need help. I want to order geo pumps 45mm online and don't know if I should go a size up or not. I have size 39 in Florida 120mm and they're fine. I have wide feet so should I order half size up? Would 39.5 be too big? Thank you


----------



## Aremkay

Sorry couldn't figure out how to attach a picture!


----------



## adriana81

scarletprism said:


> Hi gals, does anyone have any sizing information about body strass 100? Does it run true to size? (I normally wear a 35 or 35.5 in louboutins)
> 
> here is a link: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/body-strass-310904.html




i'm a 36,5 in pigalle (kid, patent, glitter) and i have body strass on nude in 37. i think that they fit better than the 36,5. hope this helps..


----------



## CGORO2

Hi guys I would like to ask some advice with the sizing for my very first CL, I'm buying a rollerboy flats (mens) for myself although I'm not sure if the sizing would fit.

I am size 6UK/7UK in topman shoes and other brands. My feet is not narrow it's rather average and my size in women's louboutins rollerboy flats is 39 (tight fit). Would the size 40.5 in mens louboutin sizing fit me or would it be too big? I have attached the pictures below of the shoes I'm getting. Thank you so much for your help


----------



## pjanicejm

Hi i am new to here, does anyone know if i need to get half/one size down for Filo 100/120 for the heel gap? 
I dont have wide feet.! Thank you so much


----------



## mularice

CGORO2 said:


> Hi guys I would like to ask some advice with the sizing for my very first CL, I'm buying a rollerboy flats (mens) for myself although I'm not sure if the sizing would fit.
> 
> I am size 6UK/7UK in topman shoes and other brands. My feet is not narrow it's rather average and my size in women's louboutins rollerboy flats is 39 (tight fit). Would the size 40.5 in mens louboutin sizing fit me or would it be too big? I have attached the pictures below of the shoes I'm getting. Thank you so much for your help



If you are what is likely to be a UK 6.5 then the 40.5 is the right size. For women's roller boy I take my true to size. As far as I am aware my sales assistant in Louboutin takes his true to size in roller boy too. I hope this somewhat helps!


----------



## scarletprism

adriana81 said:


> i'm a 36,5 in pigalle (kid, patent, glitter) and i have body strass on nude in 37. i think that they fit better than the 36,5. hope this helps..


Hello Adriana! Thank you so much for your reply! Sorry for the late reply! it just sent me the notification with the link to this page...
I contacted the Louboutin US boutique, and it seems that for the poudre color (which is the color I want) there's only 34.5 and 36 left that are closest to my size. I definitely shouldn't do 36 because even with Piou Piou, I need 35.5 lol. Now the salesperson at the Miami boutique says I should get 34.5 because she says it's mesh and should feel comfortable. I really like this style, but concerned 34.5 might be too small. But with flo glitter mini 100, my size 35 is a very comfortable fit, and I feel I could even go smaller. I also have décolleté 554 in size 35 and prorata in 35. The décolleté 554 in size 35 feels a little tight, but I guess that's the design of the shoe. I don't have any of the pigalles, but I tried on the pigalle 85 (in nude), and feel I need 34.5 in pigalle 85 lol. I read some other saks reviews about the body strass 100 and they all say it's true to size. So now I am a bit confused, because you sized up for it I live in Boston, and there's no louboutin boutique, so I cannot try them on in a store 

Another question---is the heel height for body strass 100 really 100mm? through the online picture, it looks much lower than the décolleté 554 100 heel. 
Also, are the crystal sowed on the shoe or glued? Do they come off easily? i saw the body strass flat in neiman marcus, and the crystals are sowed to the shoe, but the customer service person at louboutin says they are glued... So I am not sure which Neiman Marcus gets a different product or what. I am concerned that the crystals would come off and these shoes will be high maintenance, and that I couldn't wear them that much...
It would be great if you could confirm the actual heel height and share with me about wearing the body strass 100. Thank you so much!


----------



## Souzie

Hey y'all!

Anyone know how the Anna's run?


----------



## BagBragger

Hi All-

Does anyone own the Vendome, in full shoe and sling back?  If so, is the sizing the same for both shoes?  I have two pair in patent leather and am considering buying the sling back version.  

If you have the sling back Vendome and the No. Prive can you compare the sizing between them?  That would help.  I know my size in the No. Prive so that info would help just the same as the above.  I know there is a difference in the platform and the toe box of both shoes, but I'm wondering if I should heed my size in the No. Prive because it's larger than my Vendome full shoe size.  I hope this makes sense.

I appreciate any input given...thank you!


----------



## Chanieish

Has there been any change in sizing between old pigalle 100mm vs new (2013-2014) pigalle 100mm?

I am a snug 37.5 in the recently released ones, just wanted to make sure that I am a 37.5 in the old ones as well.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Chanieish said:


> Has there been any change in sizing between old pigalle 100mm vs new (2013-2014) pigalle 100mm?
> 
> I am a snug 37.5 in the recently released ones, just wanted to make sure that I am a 37.5 in the old ones as well.


My old cut Pigalle 100 and new cut Pigalle 100 is the same exact size.
It is the 120 that had changed drastically for me.  Old cut 120 was a 36 but the new cut is 37


----------



## scarletprism

hi everyone! I am pretty new to this site and louboutin shoes, and need your help

can someone give me more information about body strass 100?

Is the heel height really 100? it looks much lower than some of the other 100 heels such as décolleté 554...

How does the size of body strass 100 run? Most of my louboutin shoes are size 35, but I am not sure whether I should get size 35.5 or size 35 for this one. 
fyi, I get prorata, décolleté, beautyK cage, belle boots, flo glitter mini 100  all in 35, but I get piou piou in 35.5 and pigalle 85 in 35 (I feel I can even do 34.5 in pigalle 85)


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

scarletprism said:


> hi everyone! I am pretty new to this site and louboutin shoes, and need your help
> 
> can someone give me more information about body strass 100?
> 
> Is the heel height really 100? it looks much lower than some of the other 100 heels such as décolleté 554...
> 
> How does the size of body strass 100 run? Most of my louboutin shoes are size 35, but I am not sure whether I should get size 35.5 or size 35 for this one.
> fyi, I get prorata, décolleté, beautyK cage, belle boots, flo glitter mini 100  all in 35, but I get piou piou in 35.5 and pigalle 85 in 35 (I feel I can even do 34.5 in pigalle 85)


If you usually wear a 35 dont size up.  The mesh is soft and quite forgiving in the toe box so you might even be able to size down in fact.  My basic size is either 36.5 or a 37.  My Pigalle 100 is a 37 which is the same shape as a Body Strass.  I didnt buy them but when I tried them on I had heel slippage so if I were to buy them I probably should have gone down by half.  Good luck hun! )


----------



## scarletprism

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> If you usually wear a 35 dont size up.  The mesh is soft and quite forgiving in the toe box so you might even be able to size down in fact.  My basic size is either 36.5 or a 37.  My Pigalle 100 is a 37 which is the same shape as a Body Strass.  I didnt buy them but when I tried them on I had heel slippage so if I were to buy them I probably should have gone down by half.  Good luck hun! )


Thank you so much Helen! I really appreciate it!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

scarletprism said:


> Thank you so much Helen! I really appreciate it!!


You might also want to hear what other may have to say.  FYI my feet width is normal and my US size is a 6.5 and my Pigalle 100 is a 37 and had heel slippage in Body Strass size 37.


----------



## honeybunch

My old Pigalle size was a full size down from my TTS, so a 37.  My So Kate size is a 37.5.  I have really narrow feet so get bad heel slippage if I don't size down.  What size would I be in Debout 120? Thanks!


----------



## Chanieish

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> My old cut Pigalle 100 and new cut Pigalle 100 is the same exact size.
> It is the 120 that had changed drastically for me.  Old cut 120 was a 36 but the new cut is 37




Thanks bunches Helen!!


----------



## gabriellacia

Hii
I received my CL Ograde in 39 and they fit perfectly
I'm buying CL So Kate in nude patent 120mm, what size should I get? I can't try them on because my friend's buying it for me in the US. She's a 38 in Bianca and bought a 38 for her So Kate
i heard that for So Kate we have to go 1/2 size down? Is that true?
Help please~


----------



## honeybunch

honeybunch said:


> My old Pigalle size was a full size down from my TTS, so a 37.  My So Kate size is a 37.5.  I have really narrow feet so get bad heel slippage if I don't size down.  What size would I be in Debout 120? Thanks!



Please could anyone help with this?  I'd be really grateful.  Thanks!


----------



## scarletprism

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You might also want to hear what other may have to say.  FYI my feet width is normal and my US size is a 6.5 and my Pigalle 100 is a 37 and had heel slippage in Body Strass size 37.


thanks a lot!!
well I have narrow feet I called the miami boutique and they said the only sizes left closest to size 35 is 34.5 and 36, so I just purchased size 34.5. cannot wait to get them, and hopefully they'll fit!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

scarletprism said:


> thanks a lot!!
> well I have narrow feet I called the miami boutique and they said the only sizes left closest to size 35 is 34.5 and 36, so I just purchased size 34.5. cannot wait to get them, and hopefully they'll fit!


I think the 34.5 would fit you perfect!  Keeping fingers crossed for you 
Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## sparkle12

Hi there. Can any Cate Chain boot owners speak to the sizing? I have the simple botta which I sized up a half size, and they're perfect. When I try on the Cates they seem tight, even sizing up a whole size. It feels weird to go up larger than a full size...any advice?


----------



## elenidc

*Hello!*

I am a US 10 
and have average to wide feet. 
What size would I need in the pigalle plato?
(I have never tried louboutins before). 
I found a 40.5 and the woman said they measure 10.5 inches but I am unsure. 
Thank you I would really appreciate some guidance!


----------



## taram2014

elenidc said:


> *Hello!*
> 
> I am a US 10
> and have average to wide feet.
> What size would I need in the pigalle plato?
> (I have never tried louboutins before).
> I found a 40.5 and the woman said they measure 10.5 inches but I am unsure.
> Thank you I would really appreciate some guidance!


Hello.  I am a us 9.5 with wider feet; and own the Pigalle Plato (patent) in both 40.5 and 41.  The 40.5 fits better lengthwise (tighter on toes); while I have a tiny bit of heel slippage in the 41.

Assuming you are looking at the pigalle plato 120mm; a 40.5 might be a bit snug for you if patent; but you might be able to stretch it out.

Hope this helps.


----------



## scarletprism

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I think the 34.5 would fit you perfect!  Keeping fingers crossed for you
> Let me know how it turns out!



Hi Helen, I got them today! They look stunning, like cinderella's glass slippers The left shoe fits perfect, though the right one is a little snug (my right foot is bigger than my left). I guess mesh probably won't stretch... Though this can just be a standing shoe haha. I simply feel happy just by looking at them lol

btw, I feel the heel of décolleté 554 is sexier than the pigalle 100 cut. Maybe it's just me 
Now that I have body strass 100, it's sort of like I also own a pair of pigalle 100


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

scarletprism said:


> Hi Helen, I got them today! They look stunning, like cinderella's glass slippers The left shoe fits perfect, though the right one is a little snug (my right foot is bigger than my left). I guess mesh probably won't stretch... Though this can just be a standing shoe haha. I simply feel happy just by looking at them lol
> 
> btw, I feel the heel of décolleté 554 is sexier than the pigalle 100 cut. Maybe it's just me
> Now that I have body strass 100, it's sort of like I also own a pair of pigalle 100


Congratulations!  I am happy it worked out!  So excited for you.
You forgot to attach pics hun.


----------



## nad08

Hi, I've been advised if I am a TTS US7, I should be taking the Pigalle 100 in 37. Is that correct? Further, what size should I be looking at for the Ron Rons and the wedges? Thank you!


----------



## LauraRMCF

ill be getting my first pair of louboutins soon, but need help with the sizing as i have a wide foot. Normally i wear an 8.5 or 9, should i size up or down if getting the Pigalle or the So Kate?


----------



## mularice

I've been hiding under a rock as of late, what are Pigalle Follies?? Do I take my TTS in the 100?


----------



## calflu

Ladies, 

I wear Ferragamo and Tory burch size 6 and my feet are wide. For Valentino rockstud, I wear 37 for 65mm kitten heels

For my first pair of CL sling back, should I go for 37?


----------



## mularice

calflu said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I wear Ferragamo and Tory burch size 6 and my feet are wide. For Valentino rockstud, I wear 37 for 65mm kitten heels
> 
> For my first pair of CL sling back, should I go for 37?




My tts is 36.5 but I have wide feet. My no prive slingbacks are a 37. I would maybe recommend only going up 0.5 a size. Saying that, another pair of my slingbacks are my tts as I find them more secure in the front (sides are cut slightly higher and provides more support)


----------



## loveparadox83

Hi

Anyone here owns Louis Orlato sneakers or the Louis strass sneakers?

I am a regular Chanel 37 and jimmy choo 37. 

Does these sneakers run big or small? Is 37 true to size for CL sneakers?

Please advise..

Thank you!


----------



## JustShoeMe

Quick question. Does anyone have any experience with the Impera shoe? Just because, I am wondering if it runs true to normal size, or if it needs to be sized up? I am a 39 in a Charlene Louboutin


----------



## JL988

Im wondering if anyone has tried on or has the new Pigalle Follies 120

in the Old Pigalle 120 I am a size 39 and the So Kate 120 a size 40 (my TTS), I was wondering if I needed to size down or not


----------



## calflu

Thank you! 

I went in and tried both 36.5 and 37. 37 fits me better! So now I know I am Rockstud 37 and CL 37 although I usually wear LK Benette 36.5 and Ferragamo 6B 



mularice said:


> My tts is 36.5 but I have wide feet. My no prive slingbacks are a 37. I would maybe recommend only going up 0.5 a size. Saying that, another pair of my slingbacks are my tts as I find them more secure in the front (sides are cut slightly higher and provides more support)


----------



## xstacyx

Hi Ladies, 

I have the Body Strass pumps in size 7 and I need your help.  The 7.5 is SUPER comfortable in toe area, but my heel slips off when I walk and I walk funny in them bc I am trying to keep my foot from coming out of it.  Visually, there is no heel gap between my shoe and heel, but it is slightly too big.

Size 7 is super tight in toe area and not as comfortable as the 7.5.  So my question is, will this stretch out significantly?  Or should I buy the bigger size and wear heel grips and cushion pads?  I am scared if I buy the bigger size, it will get even more loose.

I've called around and CL said that mesh pumps will give a little, but it won't stretch like leather.

Thoughts?  Thanks


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

xstacyx said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have the Body Strass pumps in size 7 and I need your help.  The 7.5 is SUPER comfortable in toe area, but my heel slips off when I walk and I walk funny in them bc I am trying to keep my foot from coming out of it.  Visually, there is no heel gap between my shoe and heel, but it is slightly too big.
> 
> Size 7 is super tight in toe area and not as comfortable as the 7.5.  So my question is, will this stretch out significantly?  Or should I buy the bigger size and wear heel grips and cushion pads?  I am scared if I buy the bigger size, it will get even more loose.
> 
> I've called around and CL said that mesh pumps will give a little, but it won't stretch like leather.
> 
> Thoughts?  Thanks


Mesh do not stretch much, but if you get half a size up using padding it would show through the shoes which would make it ugle.  Heel grips NEVER work for me, besides, a heel grip would destroy the looks of the shoes considering it will be seen through from the outside of the shoes since it is mesh. 

How unbearable is the 7?  If I were you, I would go with a 7,but if its too painful, get the 7.5 but at least get paddings that are made out of transparent silicone.


----------



## xstacyx

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Mesh do not stretch much, but if you get half a size up using padding it would show through the shoes which would make it ugle.  Heel grips NEVER work for me, besides, a heel grip would destroy the looks of the shoes considering it will be seen through from the outside of the shoes since it is mesh.
> 
> How unbearable is the 7?  If I were you, I would go with a 7,but if its too painful, get the 7.5 but at least get paddings that are made out of transparent silicone.



The 7 isnt UNBEARABLE, but the 7.5 is super comfy in the toe area.  Since it was mesh, I was thinking of just cutting and using a small piece of the heel grip just for the back, and wearing a cushion at the balls of my feet.  When I call the store, im getting mixed responses- some say mesh doesn't really stretch, some say it will stretch a bit.  I want these to be my wedding heels, so I dont want to be uncomfortable all night, nor do I want my heel slipping out when Im walking down the aisle.  Size 7 isnt unbearable, I just definitely think I won't last hours in them like I would in the 7.5.  The 7.5 was crazy comfortable....is it weird to buy a brand new loub that is super comfy and already feels broken in?!?!

This is my first pair btw.  Thanks


----------



## xstacyx

Their is a small section of the back of the heel that is not mesh


----------



## BirkinLover77

xstacyx said:


> The 7 isnt UNBEARABLE, but the 7.5 is super comfy in the toe area.  Since it was mesh, I was thinking of just cutting and using a small piece of the heel grip just for the back, and wearing a cushion at the balls of my feet.  When I call the store, im getting mixed responses- some say mesh doesn't really stretch, some say it will stretch a bit.  I want these to be my wedding heels, so I dont want to be uncomfortable all night, nor do I want my heel slipping out when Im walking down the aisle.  Size 7 isnt unbearable, I just definitely think I won't last hours in them like I would in the 7.5.  The 7.5 was crazy comfortable....is it weird to buy a brand new loub that is super comfy and already feels broken in?!?!
> 
> This is my first pair btw.  Thanks


I do hope things work out for you since they are your wedding shoes and congrats


----------



## Rajangel

Hi ladies! please help me about the sizing for the Decollete 868, Ive been dying to get them but unfortunately there is nowhere i can find them in any store here in my place. Then i saw a pair in ebay and i really want it, however, its one size bigger than my normal size. I wear Bianca 140 in 36 and Pigalle 100 in 35.5. The Decollete 868 is 37, please let me know if this will be fine.
I would really appreciate your response. Thank you ladies!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Rajangel said:


> Hi ladies! please help me about the sizing for the Decollete 868, Ive been dying to get them but unfortunately there is nowhere i can find them in any store here in my place. Then i saw a pair in ebay and i really want it, however, its one size bigger than my normal size. I wear Bianca 140 in 36 and Pigalle 100 in 35.5. The Decollete 868 is 37, please let me know if this will be fine.
> I would really appreciate your response. Thank you ladies!


My true to size is 7.5, and I purchase the Decollete last year October from NM in size 8 and there are fine. Hope this help you in making a decision. Good Luck


----------



## Chanieish

Does the Air Chance sling fit TTS? 

Thank you!


----------



## rehjer80

Hi!

I'm looking for the pigalle folies 100, how do they fit compared to Bianca and Pigalle plato?
Thanks


----------



## Mycc

Hi! Not sure if anyone could help, I recently purchased a pair of Debout 100mm in size 38. Initially when brand new, the size was a little snug but after a few wears, they have stretched and the heels keep slipping off. I have now placed gel heel stickers to prevent heel slippage and is now a perfect size. As I don't have a CL boutique where I live and would like to order online, for the So Kate 120mm patent rouge de mars, shall I order size 37 or 37.5? 

TIA!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Mycc said:


> Hi! Not sure if anyone could help, I recently purchased a pair of Debout 100mm in size 38. Initially when brand new, the size was a little snug but after a few wears, they have stretched and the heels keep slipping off. I have now placed gel heel stickers to prevent heel slippage and is now a perfect size. As I don't have a CL boutique where I live and would like to order online, for the So Kate 120mm patent rouge de mars, shall I order size 37 or 37.5?
> 
> TIA!


I don't have the Debout 100, but tried them on in a boutique.  36.5 was perfect length wise although very tight in the toe box.  37s were flopping off of me.  My patent SK are 36.5 so in your case, a 37.5 would work I believe.  I go down to a 36 for exotic SKs since they do stretch out a lot.

Hope this helps.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

rehjer80 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm looking for the pigalle folies 100, how do they fit compared to Bianca and Pigalle plato?
> Thanks


My Pigalle Platos and Biancas are a 37, but could do a 36.5 in Bianca.  

I tried on the Pigalle Follies 100 and they were a 36.5. I can do a 37 too, but had minor heel slippage from the get go albeit slightly tight toe box.  My feet are swollen from the humidity in Tokyo.


----------



## Mycc

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I don't have the Debout 100, but tried them on in a boutique.  36.5 was perfect length wise although very tight in the toe box.  37s were flopping off of me.  My patent SK are 36.5 so in your case, a 37.5 would work I believe.  I go down to a 36 for exotic SKs since they do stretch out a lot.
> 
> Hope this helps.




Thank you so much for your advice HelenOfTroy45!!! I'm so glad to be reassured with your answer  Now I just need to find them online


----------



## rehjer80

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> My Pigalle Platos and Biancas are a 37, but could do a 36.5 in Bianca.
> 
> I tried on the Pigalle Follies 100 and they were a 36.5. I can do a 37 too, but had minor heel slippage from the get go albeit slightly tight toe box.  My feet are swollen from the humidity in Tokyo.



Thanks Helen!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> My Pigalle Platos and Biancas are a 37, but could do a 36.5 in Bianca.
> 
> I tried on the Pigalle Follies 100 and they were a 36.5. I can do a 37 too, but had minor heel slippage from the get go albeit slightly tight toe box.  My feet are swollen from the humidity in Tokyo.



Hey girl, long time! Which Pigalle Follies you are getting? It has been a long time since my last pair of CL and I saw the new pink patent PF 100mm this weekend and fell in love. Getting those if they have my size


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Hey girl, long time! Which Pigalle Follies you are getting? It has been a long time since my last pair of CL and I saw the new pink patent PF 100mm this weekend and fell in love. Getting those if they have my size


Hi Angel!!!  Long time!  So good to hear from you 

I got the Pinky in 120.  Same size as my SK in patent which is one size up from my old P120 sizing.
For SKs in exotics, I stay with my old P120 sizing since exotics do stretch quite a bit.

I got the Python Armure and want the Python Lichen too, but in the So Kates instead of PFs.  Have you seen my post on the exotic skin report?

I got the Pinky from the States since they are only available in the PF style.  I still like the SK more than the PF.  Of course I am a die-hard fan of the old cut P120 forever!!!

Were you and I the same size or were you half or full size down from me?

I tried on the PF 100 (Japan only getting them in 100s) in Pinky and they were the same size as my SK patent.  Not sure about them although I got them.  Very cute Barbie Pink.  Maybe too cute for me.

I hear a 120 is the same sizing as the 100s FYI.


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Hi Angel!!!  Long time!  So good to hear from you
> 
> I got the Pinky in 120.  Same size as my SK in patent which is one size up from my old P120 sizing.
> For SKs in exotics, I stay with my old P120 sizing since exotics do stretch quite a bit.
> 
> I got the Python Armure and want the Python Lichen too, but in the So Kates instead of PFs.  Have you seen my post on the exotic skin report?
> 
> I got the Pinky from the States since they are only available in the PF style.  I still like the SK more than the PF.  Of course I am a die-hard fan of the old cut P120 forever!!!
> 
> Were you and I the same size or were you half or full size down from me?
> 
> I tried on the PF 100 (Japan only getting them in 100s) in Pinky and they were the same size as my SK patent.  Not sure about them although I got them.  Very cute Barbie Pink.  Maybe too cute for me.
> 
> I hear a 120 is the same sizing as the 100s FYI.




Thanks for all the info my love. I'm full size down or more (I think) from you. 

I do agree it's a very Barbie pink and maybe too cute but I just love it! So sweet I couldn't put it down. Do you know what US boutique has those - the PF 100 in pinky?

I love the color also because it's not neon. But more powdery. So rich and reminds me of my old gouache painting days!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks for all the info my love. I'm full size down or more (I think) from you.
> 
> I do agree it's a very Barbie pink and maybe too cute but I just love it! So sweet I couldn't put it down. Do you know what US boutique has those - the PF 100 in pinky?
> 
> I love the color also because it's not neon. But more powdery. So rich and reminds me of my old gouache painting days!


Gosh I think Chicago had them way back but think they are sold out.  Call US CL Customer Service.  They helped me before.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks for all the info my love. I'm full size down or more (I think) from you.
> 
> I do agree it's a very Barbie pink and maybe too cute but I just love it! So sweet I couldn't put it down. Do you know what US boutique has those - the PF 100 in pinky?
> 
> I love the color also because it's not neon. But more powdery. So rich and reminds me of my old gouache painting days!


What size are you looking for


----------



## PurseACold

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> What size are you looking for


Pretty sure Saks has them in PF 100.  I don't seem them on the website, but I'm pretty sure I saw them in the NYC store.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks for all the info my love. I'm full size down or more (I think) from you.
> 
> I do agree it's a very Barbie pink and maybe too cute but I just love it! So sweet I couldn't put it down. Do you know what US boutique has those - the PF 100 in pinky?
> 
> I love the color also because it's not neon. But more powdery. So rich and reminds me of my old gouache painting days!


Seriously call US Client Site.  They did a great job locating me some shoes.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks for all the info my love. I'm full size down or more (I think) from you.
> 
> I do agree it's a very Barbie pink and maybe too cute but I just love it! So sweet I couldn't put it down. Do you know what US boutique has those - the PF 100 in pinky?
> 
> I love the color also because it's not neon. But more powdery. So rich and reminds me of my old gouache painting days!


NM has them in full size right now!  HURRY!!!!!!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-jp/C...-Toe-Red-Sole-Pump-Pinky/prod167630117/p.prod


----------



## Evemar82

I just received my pigalle 120 in nude today and since I am new in general to CL I'm am not sure if they are fitting correctly.  They are tight in the front area and it feels like a bit of my foot fat is hanging off the side. When I stand there is a small space behind the heel. I don't expect these should to be comfortable so it's hard to tell if I need a bigger size or  not.


----------



## Evemar82

One more so for the front view. Does it look too tight?  Thanks in advance


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Evemar82 said:


> I just received my pigalle 120 in nude today and since I am new in general to CL I'm am not sure if they are fitting correctly.  They are tight in the front area and it feels like a bit of my foot fat is hanging off the side. When I stand there is a small space behind the heel. I don't expect these should to be comfortable so it's hard to tell if I need a bigger size or  not.


You say you have a tiny gap at the heels even though it is tight in the toe box.  When you walk around on the carpet, as you kick off the ground does the shoe stay with you or do you have heel slippage?  If not, stay with this size, but if you do, size half down.  Length wise, they should be fitting you perfectly.  I prefer mine on the snug side.

Either way, you should NOT size up.  They do stretch out and once they do and you start getting heel slippage, it would become impossible to walk in.

As for the toe box, slather Vaseline on where it pinches on your toes, blast the toe-box with a hair dryer and slip your feet in.  Keep the shoes on as long as you can bear or at least wear them till they cool off somewhat.  This is the quickest way to break the shoes in and mold them to your feet.


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> NM has them in full size right now!  HURRY!!!!!!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-jp/C...-Toe-Red-Sole-Pump-Pinky/prod167630117/p.prod




Thanks babe. I saw those but I need 35 

I think my SA at nordstrom might have it for me!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks babe. I saw those but I need 35
> 
> I think my SA at nordstrom might have it for me!


Oh no!  I am sorry I could not help.
Keeping fingers crossed Nordy will have them for you!

XOXO!!!


----------



## AnaOlivia

Ahhhh! In need of help! I just purchased the Decolette 554 100mm kid leather black and I'm feeling the slightest slippage from my left heel. Does anyone know if they will stretch a lot? Should I get my tts? I bought 1/2 size up due to the narrow toe


----------



## bougainvillier

AnaOlivia said:


> Ahhhh! In need of help! I just purchased the Decolette 554 100mm kid leather black and I'm feeling the slightest slippage from my left heel. Does anyone know if they will stretch a lot? Should I get my tts? I bought 1/2 size up due to the narrow toe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663645



I'd size down on those as the toe area does stretch, especially in kid leather. They should be tight fresh from the box, unless you are going to pad them


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

AnaOlivia said:


> Ahhhh! In need of help! I just purchased the Decolette 554 100mm kid leather black and I'm feeling the slightest slippage from my left heel. Does anyone know if they will stretch a lot? Should I get my tts? I bought 1/2 size up due to the narrow toe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663645


I agree with bougainvillier.  I buy them really tight yet after a few wears, I start to get heel slippage and they become impossible to walk in.  With those super thin heels with heel slippage.  Forget about it!

If they do stretch out to the point that you are stepping out of them which mine were, what I had the cobbler do is put a pad (max 2mm or so) underneath the insole on the slope right before where the toe box starts and have him taper it thinner towards the tip.  You need it to be tapered thinner towards the toe box or the top of your toes would be scrunched otherwise.  This had completely stopped any kind of heel slippage for me where no heel grips nor regular padding in the toe box itself works for me.


----------



## BirkinLover77

bougainvillier said:


> I'd size down on those as the toe area does stretch, especially in kid leather. They should be tight fresh from the box, unless you are going to pad them





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I agree with bougainvillier.  I buy them really tight yet after a few wears, I start to get heel slippage and they become impossible to walk in.  With those super thin heels with heel slippage.  Forget about it!
> 
> If they do stretch out to the point that you are stepping out of them which mine were, what I had the cobbler do is put a pad (max 2mm or so) underneath the insole on the slope right before where the toe box starts and have him taper it thinner towards the tip.  You need it to be tapered thinner towards the toe box or the top of your toes would be scrunched otherwise.  This had completely stopped any kind of heel slippage for me where no heel grips nor regular padding in the toe box itself works for me.



Great advise ladies


----------



## AnaOlivia

Thank you so much. The SA at Neimans convinced me of a 38 (last pair in the store) and I ran w them. Trying on at home they just don't feel as secure as my Jimmy Choo Abel in a 37.5. Looks like an exchange is coming their way. Appreciate the advise!!


----------



## tdennis

Evemar82 said:


> One more so for the front view. Does it look too tight?  Thanks in advance


I would definitely keep this size! They will stretch in the toe area after a couple wears!

They look lovely on you


----------



## bpreston2

Hi ladies!  Sizing question about the Pigalle Follies that came out recently...

I have two pair of the old style Pigalle in size 37 (though there is a little bit of room at the back of the heel), and I am trying to figure out what my size might be in Pigalle Follies.  I think I am a 37.5 in the So Kate if that helps as well.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bpreston2 said:


> Hi ladies!  Sizing question about the Pigalle Follies that came out recently...
> 
> I have two pair of the old style Pigalle in size 37 (though there is a little bit of room at the back of the heel), and I am trying to figure out what my size might be in Pigalle Follies.  I think I am a 37.5 in the So Kate if that helps as well.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


I have not received mine yet, but I took them in my So Kate patent size which is half up from my old cut Pigalle 120.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dorudon

Hello!

I want to buy a pair of strass Louboutin (not custom made the "real" one). 
Does the strass model has usually the same size like the model without strass? Or should I size up because the strass does not stretch? 

I know Louboutin web side says TTS.  But it seems to me that they always recommend TTS. Louboutin sizing will drive me crazy one day 

If there is anyone with that "Cinderella experience" please let me know 

Thanks a lot!

PS  "Very riche strass" is my favorite at the moment.


----------



## mularice

Dorudon said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> I want to buy a pair of strass Louboutin (not custom made the "real" one).
> 
> Does the strass model has usually the same size like the model without strass? Or should I size up because the strass does not stretch?
> 
> 
> 
> I know Louboutin web side says TTS.  But it seems to me that they always recommend TTS. Louboutin sizing will drive me crazy one day
> 
> 
> 
> If there is anyone with that "Cinderella experience" please let me know
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> PS  "Very riche strass" is my favorite at the moment.




I found I needed to take 0.5 up from my usual size in Strass styles. For example I take Very Prive in 36.5 and it is pretty much the perfect fit. For the strass version I needed a 37 and it was again the perfect fit. They feel a lot more ungiving and closed around the foot which isn't a bad thing, it feels very secure.

Just my take on it. Hope it helps in some way or corroborates someone else's opinion!


----------



## Dorudon

mularice said:


> I found I needed to take 0.5 up from my usual size in Strass styles. For example I take Very Prive in 36.5 and it is pretty much the perfect fit. For the strass version I needed a 37 and it was again the perfect fit. They feel a lot more ungiving and closed around the foot which isn't a bad thing, it feels very secure.
> 
> Just my take on it. Hope it helps in some way or corroborates someone else's opinion!



Thanks a lot! This will help for sure.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Dorudon said:


> Hello!
> 
> I want to buy a pair of strass Louboutin (not custom made the "real" one).
> Does the strass model has usually the same size like the model without strass? Or should I size up because the strass does not stretch?
> 
> I know Louboutin web side says TTS.  But it seems to me that they always recommend TTS. Louboutin sizing will drive me crazy one day
> 
> If there is anyone with that "Cinderella experience" please let me know
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> PS  "Very riche strass" is my favorite at the moment.


I never had to size up.  My strassed pairs are all the same size as my regular pairs.  As far as I know, CL strasses on suede leather which stretches easily so if I were you, I would stick with your regular size.

I have a Pigalili in size 36 which is my old cut Pigalle 120 size.  I also have a Fifi strass and they are the same size as my regular size and in fact, they are more comfy than regular Fifis.


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have not received mine yet, but I took them in my So Kate patent size which is half up from my old cut Pigalle 120.
> 
> Hope this helps.




Thanks for sharing with us. Do you find the pigalle follies size the same in 100mm and 120mm heel heights?

My SA has the pinky patent pf 100mm for me but half size up from my SK size. Maybe I will just come in the try them on?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks for sharing with us. Do you find the pigalle follies size the same in 100mm and 120mm heel heights?
> 
> My SA has the pinky patent pf 100mm for me but half size up from my SK size. Maybe I will just come in the try them on?


I did get to try on the 100s.  Japan is only getting them in 100s unfortunately.
My PF 100 was the same as my SK size and I hear that the 100 and 120 are the same in sizing.
Therefore, I took my Pinky 120 in my SK sizing.

There is no way a 120 should be bigger than a 100 for sure.  I hear that the smaller your feet is, the better to take them in SK sizing and the bigger the better with new cut P120 sizing.


----------



## Dorudon

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I never had to size up.  My strassed pairs are all the same size as my regular pairs.  As far as I know, CL strasses on suede leather which stretches easily so if I were you, I would stick with your regular size.
> 
> I have a Pigalili in size 36 which is my old cut Pigalle 120 size.  I also have a Fifi strass and they are the same size as my regular size and in fact, they are more comfy than regular Fifis.



Thank you for your help. I am still unsure if I should go TTS or +0,5. If I only could go into a local store and try out


----------



## bpreston2

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have not received mine yet, but I took them in my So Kate patent size which is half up from my old cut Pigalle 120.
> 
> Hope this helps.




I actually received mine right after posting!  Gorgeous shoes!!!  I ordered the Rouge De Mars patent leather.  I wear a size 7 in most other shoe brands, sometimes a 7.5...  I ordered the 37 and the 37.5 to see which fit, and the 37 (my old pigalle 120 size) is definitely too small for me.  The 37.5 fits well enough, but my toes are very scrunched at the end...  I am not sure if I actually need a size 38??  I'm interested to hear how yours fit you when they arrive!


----------



## MotoChiq

bpreston2 said:


> Hi ladies!  Sizing question about the Pigalle Follies that came out recently...
> 
> I have two pair of the old style Pigalle in size 37 (though there is a little bit of room at the back of the heel), and I am trying to figure out what my size might be in Pigalle Follies.  I think I am a 37.5 in the So Kate if that helps as well.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!



I've tried both the PF 100 and SKs (I bought the PF 100) . I took the same size even with the heel height difference.  HTH


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bpreston2 said:


> I actually received mine right after posting!  Gorgeous shoes!!!  I ordered the Rouge De Mars patent leather.  I wear a size 7 in most other shoe brands, sometimes a 7.5...  I ordered the 37 and the 37.5 to see which fit, and the 37 (my old pigalle 120 size) is definitely too small for me.  The 37.5 fits well enough, but my toes are very scrunched at the end...  I am not sure if I actually need a size 38??  I'm interested to hear how yours fit you when they arrive!


I hear that the PF 100 and 120 are the same size.  I tried on the PF100 which is the only heel height in town.  They were my SK size which is half up from my old P120 size.  My old P120 a size 36, SK a 36.5 and PF 100 a 36.5 so assuming 36.5 would be fine for me.  I hear the bigger the size your feet are, the more you have to size up, sometimes a full size instead of half.  Just see if the shoe length is okay.  If you go up too much you will get heel slippage and will not be able to walk.


----------



## Entonely

Hello everybody, I am new on this forum 
Can you please give me an advice regarding the sizing of the Iriza 100 patent-leather pumps? Are they true to size?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Entonely said:


> Hello everybody, I am new on this forum
> Can you please give me an advice regarding the sizing of the Iriza 100 patent-leather pumps? Are they true to size?


I am a US6.5 and so I guess my TTS is a 36.5 European.  I tried on the Iriza 100 and they were a 36.  Toe box might be tight initially, but since its a D'Orsay (side is open) you really need the shoes to hug you or they will flop off.  I hope this helps.


----------



## RedDuchess

My pigalle's are all 38, I have 3 pairs of sooo Kate's in 38's but my most recent one's in teal blue are killing my toes, I think I needed a 38.5, since they're patent I don't want to try to stretch them....guess I'll just EBAY them, anyone else have this problem with the So Kate's, I was told do my Pigalle size, but I guess not.


----------



## bougainvillier

RedDuchess said:


> My pigalle's are all 38, I have 3 pairs of sooo Kate's in 38's but my most recent one's in teal blue are killing my toes, I think I needed a 38.5, since they're patent I don't want to try to stretch them....guess I'll just EBAY them, anyone else have this problem with the So Kate's, I was told do my Pigalle size, but I guess not.





Old pigalle or new? 120 or 100. Those vary across the board! I find my so Kate size is the same as old pigalle 100. One size up from old pigalle 120


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

RedDuchess said:


> My pigalle's are all 38, I have 3 pairs of sooo Kate's in 38's but my most recent one's in teal blue are killing my toes, I think I needed a 38.5, since they're patent I don't want to try to stretch them....guess I'll just EBAY them, anyone else have this problem with the So Kate's, I was told do my Pigalle size, but I guess not.


My So Kates are half up from old cut and half down from new cut P120s if they are patent.
If my So Kates are exotics or suede, they are the same size as my old cut P120


----------



## seattlegirl1880

Chance of a lifetime?  I've always swooned over the ALTI 160, but missed the boat.  Now I have a shot at a pair on EBay.  I'm 41 in my Bianca and Daffs, am I OK with ALTI in 41?  These Ebay ALTIs are TDF!!


----------



## Souzie

Hello loves,

Anyone own the I Love wedge and can tell me how they run?  Thanks!!


----------



## RedDuchess

bougainvillier said:


> Old pigalle or new? 120 or 100. Those vary across the board! I find my so Kate size is the same as old pigalle 100. One size up from old pigalle 120




Thanks, I'm probably comparing to the old Pigalle, I haven't purchased a Pigalle since the Pollack , guess I need to relieve these toosies and ebay these patents, it's sooo weird how my black patent so kate's fit and my blue ones don't.


----------



## Arlene619

Please help. I am debating on which size to choose for the Iriza .This will be my first pair of CL. I normally wear a 6.5.. my feet are a little wide (why I opted for the Iriza style ) should I stay TTS or go up or down? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks&#128518;


----------



## LolasCloset

Arlene619 said:


> Please help. I am debating on which size to choose for the Iriza .This will be my first pair of CL. I normally wear a 6.5.. my feet are a little wide (why I opted for the Iriza style ) should I stay TTS or go up or down? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks&#55357;&#56838;


I hate to recommend the more uncomfortable route, but I'd recommend going one half size down. I got TTS in Iriza in kid leather, and they were perfect for the first wear, and by the second, I was walking out of them, and had to do some tactical padding on the heel. But now they're perfect again. Someone else in the New Shoes thread just got this pair, so maybe check that out too. HTH!


----------



## Arlene619

LolasCloset said:


> I hate to recommend the more uncomfortable route, but I'd recommend going one half size down. I got TTS in Iriza in kid leather, and they were perfect for the first wear, and by the second, I was walking out of them, and had to do some tactical padding on the heel. But now they're perfect again. Someone else in the New Shoes thread just got this pair, so maybe check that out too. HTH!



Thanks for the advice &#128522; do you notice the toe bed really tight? My feet are a bit wide. It looks pretty narrow but the shoe is so gorgeous that  I'm willing to suffer .. (or as much as I can handle) just wearing these for a wedding .


----------



## Dorudon

Arlene619 said:


> Thanks for the advice &#128522; do you notice the toe bed really tight? My feet are a bit wide. It looks pretty narrow but the shoe is so gorgeous that  I'm willing to suffer .. (or as much as I can handle) just wearing these for a wedding .



The Iriza toe box is not narrow at all. It is very comfortable. I have narrow feet and I wouldn't mind if the toe box would be a bit more close-fitting.

And I agree- never size up in Iriza. Big mistake.


----------



## gemini82

How do the Altadama 100 run? I wear 39 or 39.5 in VP, HP, NP, Simple etc. Would 39 be good?

I also wonder about a style that has a block heel with crystals on? About 4-5 inch heel, no platform. Think they are Clichy Strass. How do they run?

TIA


----------



## LolasCloset

Arlene619 said:


> Thanks for the advice &#128522; do you notice the toe bed really tight? My feet are a bit wide. It looks pretty narrow but the shoe is so gorgeous that  I'm willing to suffer .. (or as much as I can handle) just wearing these for a wedding .



Nope, I agree with Dorudon above. I've found the toe-box really forgiving and I have a bunion (gross, but relevant here) AND wide-ish feet. Granted, mine are kid leather, which stretches easily, but they fit like a glove straight out of the box in the toe area, and have since widened with 2 wears, which has caused my foot to go further into the toe-box, and made a gap at the heel. I'm not sure what the material is for the glitter floque, but I have had success in the past with stretching CLs with fabric uppers. 
For what it's worth, my irizas are one of my most comfortable pairs, but there are people who have said the opposite and found them very uncomfortable. I hope your pair works out for you!


----------



## Zucnarf

Girls, please help with Iriza 100 sizing.

In old VP, old Pigalle 100 - 38.5
Old Pigalle 120 - 37.5

Which size do I nned for Iriza 100?


----------



## loveparadox83

Anyone here has this sandals?
Is it true to size?
Pls advise!

Thank you!


----------



## maidenkorea

Hi lovely ladies,

I am looking at buying a pair of Daffodile 160s in kid leather in size 35.5.  Will they fit me? 

I have a few other pairs of Louboutins for size reference:
Fifi: 35
Pigalle 120 (old): 34
Banana: 35

In other shoes (YSL, Dior, etc.), I take a 35.

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Thanh510

Please help! I normally wear a 7.5. I recently purchased the nude pigalle 120 in patent. Does the new pigalle run tts or do you have to order it half a size up or down? I was worried it might sell out and since they had 37.5, I purchased it already. Tia!!!

I have the altadama 140 in 38
Nude patent lady peep 38
Pigalle flat spike 37.5
Kid batignolles 100 38


----------



## Arlene619

Zucnarf said:


> Girls, please help with Iriza 100 sizing.
> 
> In old VP, old Pigalle 100 - 38.5
> Old Pigalle 120 - 37.5
> 
> Which size do I nned for Iriza 100?



I wish I could help. I ordered the Iriza 100 and I pick it up tomorrow.  I was told to order my true size. I will let you know tomorrow how they fit!


----------



## Zucnarf

Arlene619 said:


> I wish I could help. I ordered the Iriza 100 and I pick it up tomorrow.  I was told to order my true size. I will let you know tomorrow how they fit!




Thank You


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

how is the size in
Flo 100 patent-leather pumps??
And for  The Pigalle 100 should get half size down correct??I have narrow feet.
Any ladies by any chance have both of them??
Which is more comfortable in general?


----------



## Arlene619

Zucnarf said:


> Thank You



I went to pick up the Iriza 100 .. they were pretty narrow and too much toe cleavage for my liking. But the sizing was TTS for me.I'm pretty bummed because they're beautiful.  I just didn't like how the glitter seemed to be transferring onto my hands when I would touch it.  I returned them(I have wide feet)


----------



## Arlene619

LolasCloset said:


> Nope, I agree with Dorudon above. I've found the toe-box really forgiving and I have a bunion (gross, but relevant here) AND wide-ish feet. Granted, mine are kid leather, which stretches easily, but they fit like a glove straight out of the box in the toe area, and have since widened with 2 wears, which has caused my foot to go further into the toe-box, and made a gap at the heel. I'm not sure what the material is for the glitter floque, but I have had success in the past with stretching CLs with fabric uppers.
> For what it's worth, my irizas are one of my most comfortable pairs, but there are people who have said the opposite and found them very uncomfortable. I hope your pair works out for you!



Thanks for the response!  Unfortunately they didn't work out for me. I agree they are comfortable but I didn't like all that toe cleavage.


----------



## msthang

cdn-s3-1.wanelo.com/product/image/9998329/x354.jpg
Hello, 

Can someone share how these wedges fit please?


I just ordered a 35 and they are final sale...so I am starting to worry a bit. 
I am a 35.5 in Bianca and Altadama, they have stretched a bit so they slip on and off easily. 

Thank you!


----------



## Zucnarf

Arlene619 said:


> I went to pick up the Iriza 100 .. they were pretty narrow and too much toe cleavage for my liking. But the sizing was TTS for me.I'm pretty bummed because they're beautiful.  I just didn't like how the glitter seemed to be transferring onto my hands when I would touch it.  I returned them(I have wide feet)




You mean tts as CL tts? My CL tts is 38.5


----------



## Arlene619

Zucnarf said:


> You mean tts as CL tts? My CL tts is 38.5



Sorry I wasn't clear. I got my normal TTS in US sizes. This was my first pair of Louboutin.


----------



## loveshoes3

Hello, 

I'm wondering if someone can help. I am a TTS 38 and in the CL pigalle patent I am a 38, although it's super tight in the toe box. I'm wondering if a 38.5 in feticha pump will fit or be too big?


----------



## Arlene619

Does anyone know how the sizing works on these shoes? The Decollete in the matte color? I tried to search for info but I see so many versions of this shoe. It's confusing lol. Any help would be great. Just for reference I wear a 6.5 in the iriza. My feet are a little wide in the toe area.  Thanks &#128522;


----------



## JetSetBarbie87

Hi ladies! Any idea if Christian Louboutin makes wide calf boots? I'm prepping my wardrobe for fall and I need some black knee highs, but my calf is a 16.5 inch monster... (Courtesy is tennis and squats)... Anyhow... I really want to add a pair of CL boots to my closet.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Arlene619 said:


> Does anyone know how the sizing works on these shoes? The Decollete in the matte color? I tried to search for info but I see so many versions of this shoe. It's confusing lol. Any help would be great. Just for reference I wear a 6.5 in the iriza. My feet are a little wide in the toe area.  Thanks &#128522;


I have them in a size 38 but in Patent leather and my US size is 7.5 and they are fine and very comfortable. Hope this help u in making your decision. Good luck


----------



## ekirii

I'm new to CL and looking to purchase the Decollete 554 or the Pigalle Plato 120, patent. If I typically wear AU/US 6.5, what size would you recommend for both respectively? My friend will be picking them up for me so I won't be actually physically able to try them on myself. The boutique has both of those styles available in 37, and I'm waiting for them to reply back about sizes 36 and 36.5. 

Any help with those would be fantastic!


----------



## BirkinLover77

ekirii said:


> I'm new to CL and looking to purchase the Decollete 554 or the Pigalle Plato 120, patent. If I typically wear AU/US 6.5, what size would you recommend for both respectively? My friend will be picking them up for me so I won't be actually physically able to try them on myself. The boutique has both of those styles available in 37, and I'm waiting for them to reply back about sizes 36 and 36.5.
> 
> Any help with those would be fantastic!


I own both of them in size 38, my true US size is 7.5 and both fit great. Hope this help!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

ekirii said:


> I'm new to CL and looking to purchase the Decollete 554 or the Pigalle Plato 120, patent. If I typically wear AU/US 6.5, what size would you recommend for both respectively? My friend will be picking them up for me so I won't be actually physically able to try them on myself. The boutique has both of those styles available in 37, and I'm waiting for them to reply back about sizes 36 and 36.5.
> 
> Any help with those would be fantastic!


I am a US6.5 and my Decollete 554 is a 37.  My feet are normal width.  If you have very slender feet you might be able to size down to a 36.5.  Hope this helps.


----------



## ekirii

Thanks for both those replies! I'm aiming for the Plato and I hope that the 37 in the new season will still be fine! I'm average width too so I'll think I'll stick with 37.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

ekirii said:


> Thanks for both those replies! I'm aiming for the Plato and I hope that the 37 in the new season will still be fine! I'm average width too so I'll think I'll stick with 37.


My Pigalle Platos (Pre-2014) are a 37 and although the model has changed a bit with higher sides compared to SS 2014, they were still a 37 when I tried them on so a 37 should work for you.


----------



## Marbella

Ladies! I come to you, the experts, for help.

 My US size: 9-10
 Width of feet: wide
 What CLs I currently own: VP 41, perfect fit
 The style I want: Lady Peep 150mm w/spikes size 40.5, purchased by the seller in 2012

This is my dream shoe! Do you think I could make it work?? I heard they run small!


----------



## ekirii

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> My Pigalle Platos (Pre-2014) are a 37 and although the model has changed a bit with higher sides compared to SS 2014, they were still a 37 when I tried them on so a 37 should work for you.



Brilliant! I'll post back once I receive them to let everyone else know about sizing


----------



## Snow Diva

Hey guys! If I wear a 39 in the vendomes (actually sometimes I can even fit a 38.5) what size should I get in the so kates? TIA


----------



## Entonely

Hello,

Can you please tell me what size of Pigalle 100mm pumps ? Are they true to size or should I take size up?


----------



## PetitColibri

JetSetBarbie87 said:


> Hi ladies! Any idea if Christian Louboutin makes wide calf boots? I'm prepping my wardrobe for fall and I need some black knee highs, but my calf is a 16.5 inch monster... (Courtesy is tennis and squats)... Anyhow... I really want to add a pair of CL boots to my closet.



are you after heels or flat ?
in both case I think the bigger the size of your foot the better are your chance your calf will fit because the shaft of louboutin boots gets bigger with the shoe size
HTH


----------



## angy

For the snakilta studded take an half to a full size up.
I took a 38.5 in snakilta and a 38 in decolette


----------



## tofashionista

Hello ladies, I've looked for a review on sizing for the Fifi 120 in patent, but can't seem to find anything.  Does anyone own these? How do they fit? I am 36 in the VP's, and my non-CL size is 6. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## bougainvillier

Entonely said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please tell me what size of Pigalle 100mm pumps ? Are they true to size or should I take size up?



this has been discussed extensively if you run a search. but to answer your question, Pigalle 100 is normally true to size. for example, a US size 7 normally takes 37. given how skinny your feet it can vary, since your feet will slide further down if they are slim and take a smaller size. for instance, i am US 5.5 normally in US shoes like Tory Burch, 35 in Italian shoes- Valentino etc, but in pointy toe Italian shoes like Pigalle 100, I need to size down to 34.5 because my toes are narrow. hope this helps


----------



## water_lily408

Hi, anyone knows the model and sizing of this pair? Thank you so much, I'm a total amateur.

d19elpabv0ne56.cloudfront.net/1401825420/products-thumbnail/525x525/0/0/0/0/2/5/4/8/1/9/2/escarpins-christian-louboutin-2.jpg


----------



## Kalos

water_lily408 said:


> Hi, anyone knows the model and sizing of this pair? Thank you so much, I'm a total amateur.
> 
> d19elpabv0ne56.cloudfront.net/1401825420/products-thumbnail/525x525/0/0/0/0/2/5/4/8/1/9/2/escarpins-christian-louboutin-2.jpg




These look like declics, if you go to the sizing thread there's plenty of advice there. You may have to look at some of the older sizing threads as they are an older style.


----------



## Black Elite

morda said:


> Fifi 120 =  So Kate with the round toe. I purchased both in the same size for my wife and they fit the same. Her TTS in CL is 35.5; I got both in 35 and they fit perfectly length wise (she hates heel slippage) but needed some stretching in toe area. So I'd say they fit TTS to half size down from TTS. I'd get a 38.5 in your case.





tofashionista said:


> Hello ladies, I've looked for a review on sizing for the Fifi 120 in patent, but can't seem to find anything.  Does anyone own these? How do they fit? I am 36 in the VP's, and my non-CL size is 6. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!



I was wondering about the Fifi 120 as well. If you see morda's post (quoted here), it sounds like Fifi 120 fits like the So Kate. You should probably get a 36 or a 35.5 depending on how snug you like your shoes to fit. I'll be buying them too, in a half size down from my TTS.


----------



## tofashionista

Black Elite said:


> I was wondering about the Fifi 120 as well. If you see morda's post (quoted here), it sounds like Fifi 120 fits like the So Kate. You should probably get a 36 or a 35.5 depending on how snug you like your shoes to fit. I'll be buying them too, in a half size down from my TTS.



Thank you! That's kinda what I was thinking, but I wanted to make sure...


----------



## Black Elite

Noriko said:


> Which bag started the obsession for you lol  What was your first designer bag and how old were you when you got it?
> 
> (btw, we can start threads right?  hehe if not sorry :embarasse )



I just placed my order! I'll report back once I receive them. Are you still planning to get them?


----------



## Natasha210

Hello ladies 
Would like to know what size I should get for so kate 120 and pigalle 100 as none are available in melbourne so would need to order online

-shoe size 7.5 to 8
-current cl shoes: Bianca patent 38.5 pigalle follies 38.5 

Thanks for your help


----------



## tofashionista

Black Elite said:


> I just placed my order! I'll report back once I receive them. Are you still planning to get them?


Please do! Yes, still planning on getting them as well...can't wait!


----------



## Zucnarf

Girls, please help!!

In old Pigalle 100 I was 38.5
But couple of months ago I tried Pigalle 100 in some color Like nude jazz and 38.5 was a little bit painful...

Is it possible that the sizing for Pigalle 100 is changed too?

I have found Pigalle 100 in black kid and now not sure about the size


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

I would like to know the size for "Fifi 85mm" as it was not on the list. Thank you, please respond asap


----------



## Karliyaelle

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) ~~ 38 in all shoes
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) ~~ average to wide
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are ~~ Exagona, LP, Daffodile
&#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009.  ~~ SO KATE 2014 white patent 120

Ladies please help. I am always a TTS 38 in all non-designer shoes, i have Exagona, LP and Daffodile styles in a size 38. I now want the So Kate 120 in white patent leather. 

I have tried on a Pigalle style but they only had the 38.5 to try, they were too big (even with swollen feet). Should i go down to the 37.5 or 38? My feet are average width although the 38.5 was snug around the very small sides on the Pigalle.

xx


----------



## LadySapphire

Hi there, any advice on the sizing of the Kasha bootie would be great


----------



## bougainvillier

Karliyaelle said:


> Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.) ~~ 38 in all shoes
>  Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide) ~~ average to wide
>  What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are ~~ Exagona, LP, Daffodile
>  The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009.  ~~ SO KATE 2014 white patent 120
> 
> Ladies please help. I am always a TTS 38 in all non-designer shoes, i have Exagona, LP and Daffodile styles in a size 38. I now want the So Kate 120 in white patent leather.
> 
> I have tried on a Pigalle style but they only had the 38.5 to try, they were too big (even with swollen feet). Should i go down to the 37.5 or 38? My feet are average width although the 38.5 was snug around the very small sides on the Pigalle.
> 
> xx




Hey. I had daffodils and LP in 34.5. And I have So Kate from 2014 in 34.5 and Pigalle 120 (old style) in 34. Current Pigalle 120 runs smaller so I take 34.5. So I think you should try 38 to be safe.


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Hello all. I'd like help with sizing on the Malachic. 


I have Piou Piou in 37.5, black patent and leopard ponyhair. I have Decoltissimo patent in 37, and Hai calf in 37.  Both of those are a bit narrow for me. My YSLs are all 37.  I take a 37.5 in J. Crew shoes generally.  Vince Camuto is always 36.5 for me.  


Also, any information on the Malachic fit in general would be appreciated. They look a bit wider than Piou Piou which would be good from my perspective!  I can't find any photos of them on a foot to see toe cleavage but I assume it's a fair amount.


----------



## caryha

Hi all - does anyone know if the sizing of the Pigalle Spike 100's changed for spring/summer 2014? There seems to be agreement throughout this thread that they run a big large, but most of those posts are prior to this season; I'm looking at a pair on net-a-porter where they say "Fits small to size, take a half size larger than normal." What to do?

I generally wear a 38.5 in open-toe/sandal CL's and 39 in closed-toe, though I have a pair of Pigalle 100s from around 2011 that are 38.5 and fit fine, if a tiny bit snug. A 10" insole is usually perfect - any idea if the sizing for this season has changed and I should go up a bit rather than down?

Thanks a million!


----------



## Loubspassion

Hi all - can anyone advise on the fit of the Debout 100? I wear 34.5 in P120, true Louboutin size is 35 - 35.5. I'm eyeing a pair in 35 now so need some advice as I cannot try them on first. 
Also are they comfy given the pvc sides? TIA


----------



## Lisssy

Not sure if someone asked previously, but I noticed the sizing list doesn't include the Allegra? Been eyeing the 150mm one for awhile now but don't know if I should order TTS. I'm usually a 5.5 in most heels, however since all the boutiques near my location don't have the shoe I was wondering if anyone had advice? 
Pretty average width feet. Not too narrow but not wide either.


----------



## 6000chknfajitas

hi everyone! i've searched for days for info on bootylili sizing, and nothing  does anyone have any tips on sizing for bootylili? 

i'm normally a 7 in most heels (non-CL) but a 7.5 in pigalle 120, 6 in decollete 

TIA!


----------



## neena.kantaria

I've had the Bianca's in black patent 140mm on my eye for quite some time; I joined the waiting list and picked them up last Friday at the store I started contemplating if I should do the 120mm.  I left with the 140 but ended up going back for the 120.. here's what I'm confused:

In the 140 patent I'm a 36.5; but in the 120 patent I'm a 35.5.  The 36 fits the most comfortably.. it's perfect on the left foot (since my left foot is a little bigger) and a little loose on the right.  The sales associate said that they would only stretch more and told me to buy the 35.5; so I did this instead.  She told me to sit at my desk at work in them and that will help them stretch; I'm just very surprised because I have NEVER worn a 5.5 (I usually am a 6 or 6.5).

I do own the very prive and those are 36.5 but these 35.5 ones are just so so tight

In an ideal world I would love the 36 on my left foot and the 35.5 on my right foot; this will obviously never happen so I'm hoping to hear some suggestions.. should I keep the 35.5 and pray they stretch?  Or should I get the 36 and hope they don't stretch too much!  I appreciate the help


----------



## zeusthegreatest

can someone pls help me with balota sizing? i have them in 39 and they r too big.i've taken photos, i cannot really put my foot all the way back, so as my heel does not sit right on top of the heel, they r wobbly! i really want to get another pair, should i be looking for 38 or smaller? i cannot find insole measure for 38 balotas, my 39 measure just under 10" or just under 25.2 cm. its just over 0.5" 0r 1.6 cm space left on the front now. i have CLs in various sizes, normally US 7.5 fits me well. thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## PetitColibri

caryha said:


> Hi all - does anyone know if the sizing of the Pigalle Spike 100's changed for spring/summer 2014? There seems to be agreement throughout this thread that they run a big large, but most of those posts are prior to this season; I'm looking at a pair on net-a-porter where they say "Fits small to size, take a half size larger than normal." What to do?
> 
> I generally wear a 38.5 in open-toe/sandal CL's and 39 in closed-toe, though I have a pair of Pigalle 100s from around 2011 that are 38.5 and fit fine, if a tiny bit snug. A 10" insole is usually perfect - any idea if the sizing for this season has changed and I should go up a bit rather than down?
> 
> Thanks a million!



sizing is the same IMO
but since pigalle spike are not easy to stretch, I took mine 1/2 size up (from my CL TTS) so IMO you need a 39.
Hope it helps !


----------



## PetitColibri

Loubspassion said:


> Hi all - can anyone advise on the fit of the Debout 100? I wear 34.5 in P120, true Louboutin size is 35 - 35.5. I'm eyeing a pair in 35 now so need some advice as I cannot try them on first.
> Also are they comfy given the pvc sides? TIA



Debout 100 are TTS so 35 should work if you are usually 35 TTS in CL
to me they are as comfy as pigalle 100 
hope it helps !


----------



## caryha

PetitColibri said:


> sizing is the same IMO
> but since pigalle spike are not easy to stretch, I took mine 1/2 size up (from my CL TTS) so IMO you need a 39.
> Hope it helps !



Thank you!


----------



## Loubspassion

PetitColibri said:


> Debout 100 are TTS so 35 should work if you are usually 35 TTS in CL
> to me they are as comfy as pigalle 100
> hope it helps !


Thank you. It does help


----------



## BirkinLover77

How does the Bianca 140 fit in terms of sizing and comfort? I wear a size 8 in So Kate, Pigalle 120 and most of my CL shoes. Should I get a size 8 in the Bianca, any help will be appreciated in terms of size.


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> How does the Bianca 140 fit in terms of sizing and comfort? I wear a size 8 in So Kate, Pigalle 120 and most of my CL shoes. Should I get a size 8 in the Bianca, any help will be appreciated in terms of size.




You wear a 38 in so Kate? My So Kate 120 is a 39 and so is my Bianca 140


----------



## LoubiesandLulu

I found a pair of gorgeous Unzip booties, but they are a size 40. Wondering how these run?

Non CL shoes I am 8-8.5
Simple 100s 38.5
I have Monocrananas and Fernandos in a 39.5 that work, and Lady Peep Spikes in 40.

I really hope that I can make these work in a 40 but wanted some opinions. Thanks!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> You wear a 38 in so Kate? My So Kate 120 is a 39 and so is my Bianca 140


Great thank you CC. If only we wear the same sizes I would have raid your closet with all your beautiful collection.


----------



## sam0616

Hi, I need help please. I am a US 8.5 with average to very slightly wide feet and short toes. I have CL Simple Pumps 85 in patent 39.5 that fit almost perfectly (the most mild of heel slippage). I have Shelley leather in 39.5 with mild heel slippage. I had Mater Claude laminato in 40 that were way too big so I had to sell. I am about to purchase a pair of 120 Bianca (I love 140, but way too high for me). I think I want the patent because it is versatile and classic. Should I but a 39 since these tend to run bigger (from what I hear)? Thank you!!


----------



## Snow Diva

Hey guys. I have a couple pairs of vendomes that I take in a 39 and I'm wondering if I should take the same size in the cataclou espadrilles?


----------



## Tuscansoul

Hello,
I never saw horizontal lines in the "Vero Cuoio" stamp on the sole of a CL
Are they authentic?
And, if so, which style are they?
Thank you so much in advance!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SEXY-Christ...85083?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f3b76dc7bhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/SEXY-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Patent-Leather-Peep-Toe-Platform-Pumps-Size-41-/271580585083?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f3b76dc7b


----------



## Tuscansoul

Oh, shoot, wrong thread. Sincere apologies from this newbie


----------



## ekirii

Just to let you ladies all know, I picked up the Plato in 37 and it fits my AU6/6.5 perfectly for reference!


----------



## heiress-ox

I'm wondering about So Kate Patent sizing.

I wear a 40.5 in Pigalle Follies 120mm (which I think are cut like new Pigalle 120)
40 in So Kate Python Leather

I'm a 9-9.5 US depending on brand. I'm not sure whether to just go with my SK Python sizing & stretch the toe box, because I don't want to have heel slippage. TIA


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

heiress-ox said:


> I'm wondering about So Kate Patent sizing.
> 
> I wear a 40.5 in Pigalle Follies 120mm (which I think are cut like new Pigalle 120)
> 40 in So Kate Python Leather
> 
> I'm a 9-9.5 US depending on brand. I'm not sure whether to just go with my SK Python sizing & stretch the toe box, because I don't want to have heel slippage. TIA


My PF 120 and SK patent are the same size which is half up from old cut P120 where exotic SK is the same size as the old cut P120.  Hope this helps.

I am just wondering if I need to size half down for an exotic PF120 from my patent PF.  But then again the PF vamp is steeper than SK so maybe same size in different materials is okay hmmm...

I hate heel slippage with a passion too!!!


----------



## vicky

I was wondering if anyone knows if the Cahottiere booties run TTS? I am a normal European size 37 and take a 37.5 in Simple pumps, and 37 in Mater Claude and Almeria Espadrilles.

Would appreciate any input on this style. Many thanks!


----------



## PetitColibri

vicky said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows if the Cahottiere booties run TTS? I am a normal European size 37 and take a 37.5 in Simple pumps, and 37 in Mater Claude and Almeria Espadrilles.
> 
> Would appreciate any input on this style. Many thanks!



the cachottiere in calf skin runs TTS for me but with patent maybe 1/2 size up would be better
hope it helps


----------



## vicky

PetitColibri said:


> the cachottiere in calf skin runs TTS for me but with patent maybe 1/2 size up would be better
> hope it helps



Many thanks, very helpful!


----------



## heiress-ox

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> My PF 120 and SK patent are the same size which is half up from old cut P120 where exotic SK is the same size as the old cut P120.  Hope this helps.
> 
> I am just wondering if I need to size half down for an exotic PF120 from my patent PF.  But then again the PF vamp is steeper than SK so maybe same size in different materials is okay hmmm...
> 
> I hate heel slippage with a passion too!!!



Thank you so much. Heel Slip is the absolute worst!


----------



## tiggerkitty

Hello ladies,
So I'm interested in a pair of Bianca 120mm patent heels. This would be my first CL purchase. The pair I'm looking at specifically is from 2010/2011 (back when the platform wasn't as chunky as it is now). Id say my feet are average, maybe a little wide. 
In regular shoes, I wear a 7.5-8 (normally 8 in patent pumps and peeptoes) and, measuring my foot, it's about 9.2 inches or so from tip of big toe to heel. In some designer heels (Diego Dolcini, Choo) I've had to go up a whole size in their patent or pointy toe heels.

The ones I'm looking at are a size 38... Do you think these will be too big? The lady I'm planning to purchase them from said she wore them but they're a little tight on her since she's an 8-8.5 US. I'm worried she may have stretched them out but the pictures look fine. I've attached a picture. 

Normally I wouldn't purchase pre-owned shoes / shoes with no return policy, but unfortunately with the style I'm looking for I don't have any other option. I really dislike the way the new Biancas look !
Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

can someone please help with Miss Penniman 70's patent leather neon pink sling backs? is it true  they run large? i am normally 7.5US standard fit and have CLs in 38 (current pigalle plato) and 37.5 (miss clou slingbacks) 
would Miss Penniman 70's   37 fit? or i need them in 38? thanks a lot!


----------



## traciilicious

Can someone please help me! I'm a US 8.5 or 9 but most of the time 9 since i have wide feet and bunion  i just got back from the store with a pair of pigalle follies 100 patent dune in a 39.5. The SA kept telling me that because these are very low cut so i would need to size up, but it could also because they don't have the 39 in stock. I heard that when I first try a pair of pigalle on, it has to feel uncomfortable because it will stretch. However I didn't feel that uncomfortable... I'll post some pictures of me wearing them so ladies, please help me. Should I keep them or return and wait? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Zucnarf

traciilicious said:


> Can someone please help me! I'm a US 8.5 or 9 but most of the time 9 since i have wide feet and bunion  i just got back from the store with a pair of pigalle follies 100 patent dune in a 39.5. The SA kept telling me that because these are very low cut so i would need to size up, but it could also because they don't have the 39 in stock. I heard that when I first try a pair of pigalle on, it has to feel uncomfortable because it will stretch. However I didn't feel that uncomfortable... I'll post some pictures of me wearing them so ladies, please help me. Should I keep them or return and wait? Thank you in advance.
> View attachment 2735394
> 
> View attachment 2735395
> 
> View attachment 2735396




They look perfect fit on You! Keep them, they are gorgeus.
My Pigalle patent stretched and now they are very comfy.


----------



## traciilicious

Zucnarf said:


> They look perfect fit on You! Keep them, they are gorgeus.
> My Pigalle patent stretched and now they are very comfy.



OMG thank you so much for your answer. I was panicking  Even now I find they are not that uncomfortable, but I still need to get used to the steepness. I was afraid that they will stretch out too much and become loose. I will keep them then. After I calm myself down, I will make a reveal hahaha


----------



## NHgirly

Hi Ladies.  

I am a US size 9.5.  I would like to get the Iriza in black patent.  Please let me know which CL size you think would be best for me.  

Also, if anyone has this style, please let me know how you like it. I am looking for a heel that I can wear out at night with jeans, but also to dressier events such as weddings.  

Thank you!!


----------



## deathorglory

Hello everyone!

I just purchased a pair of black kid Irizas off Saks.com and wondered if I just goofed on sizing 

I wear a décolleté 554 in 37.5 (my first and so far only CLs!) and usually wear a 37.5-38 in Aldo. Sorry, not much high end shoe experience here...

When I tried on the Pigalle follies 120mm in store, the 37.5 were the right length but OH DEAR LORD were they tight... 

...help?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

NHgirly said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> I am a US size 9.5.  I would like to get the Iriza in black patent.  Please let me know which CL size you think would be best for me.
> 
> Also, if anyone has this style, please let me know how you like it. I am looking for a heel that I can wear out at night with jeans, but also to dressier events such as weddings.
> 
> Thank you!!


Are you talking about an Iriza 100 or 120?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

traciilicious said:


> Can someone please help me! I'm a US 8.5 or 9 but most of the time 9 since i have wide feet and bunion  i just got back from the store with a pair of pigalle follies 100 patent dune in a 39.5. The SA kept telling me that because these are very low cut so i would need to size up, but it could also because they don't have the 39 in stock. I heard that when I first try a pair of pigalle on, it has to feel uncomfortable because it will stretch. However I didn't feel that uncomfortable... I'll post some pictures of me wearing them so ladies, please help me. Should I keep them or return and wait? Thank you in advance.
> View attachment 2735394
> 
> View attachment 2735395
> 
> View attachment 2735396


Hi.  I have the Pigalle Follies 120, but I tried on the 100s as well.
I am a US 6.5 and my Pigalle Follies both in 100s and 120s are a 36.5.  I do hear that the sizing on people with bigger feet differs a bit from my sizing, but considering you are either a US8.5 or 9, I think you should go with a 39 especially looking at your mod pic.  You still have room in the back.  It may be tough in the toe-box initially, but they will stretch and you will start to have heel slippage otherwise which makes walking a pain.

The fastest way, from my experience, to stretch out CLs is to slather on Vaseline where it hurts in the toe box, either inside the shoes or your toes as well as a little bit on the heels so it slides in easily, blast the inside of the toe-box with a hair dryer and wear them at home as long as you can bear.  Repeat as necessary.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

NHgirly said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> I am a US size 9.5.  I would like to get the Iriza in black patent.  Please let me know which CL size you think would be best for me.
> 
> Also, if anyone has this style, please let me know how you like it. I am looking for a heel that I can wear out at night with jeans, but also to dressier events such as weddings.
> 
> Thank you!!


I tried on the Iriza and I went a full size down.  I am a US 6.5 and my CL size is usually 36.5/37 depending on the shoes.  Old cut Pigalle and exotic/suede SK is 36, LP 36.5, Bianca 36.5/37, Pigalle 100 37 etc..  The Iriza was perfect at 36.  If you do not size down, because it is a d'orsay (open on the sides), you will get massive heel slippage making it impossible to walk.  Since your shoe size is bigger than mine, you probably would not need to size down as much as I do, but you definitely need to at least half size I believe.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Tuscansoul

Hello Ladies,
I'd loke to purchase Iriza 100 in suede and Pigalle Follies 100 in patent.
Your help in choosing the correct sizes will be much appreciated.
For reference:
I'm a US size 10 (Coach, Jeffrey Campbell, Dolce Vita, etc).
I have medium to slightly wide feet, approx. 3.5 inches wide at ball of foot, length about 10 3/8 inches with short, tapered toes.
I own:
Miss Dior patent peep toe pumps size 40.5 (perfect length, a bit tight on my larger foot).
Pigalle 120 Spotlight 41.5 (perfect toe box width, but shoes are a bit too long, size 41 would be better)
New Decoltissimo 85 patent, size 41.5 (perfect width & length)
Decollete 868 patent 41.5 (extremely tight at first, but stretched out nicely)
YoYo Zeppa suede 41 (perfect length, very tight toe box)
Diptic 100 nappa 42 (perfect width, shoe a bit too long, but no heel slippage because it's a bootie)
Bianca spikes 140 nappa 41.5 (perfect width, shoe a bit too long - 41 would have been better)

I plan to purchase both Iriza 100 suede and Pigalle Follies 100 patent in size 41.5 . Both are from the 2014 collection.
Do you think this is ok, or should I go down half a size on one or both shoes?
Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Tuscansoul said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I'd loke to purchase Iriza 100 in suede and Pigalle Follies 100 in patent.
> Your help in choosing the correct sizes will be much appreciated.
> For reference:
> I'm a US size 10 (Coach, Jeffrey Campbell, Dolce Vita, etc).
> I have medium to slightly wide feet, approx. 3.5 inches wide at ball of foot, length about 10 3/8 inches with short, tapered toes.
> I own:
> Miss Dior patent peep toe pumps size 40.5 (perfect length, a bit tight on my larger foot).
> Pigalle 120 Spotlight 41.5 (perfect toe box width, but shoes are a bit too long, size 41 would be better)
> New Decoltissimo 85 patent, size 41.5 (perfect width & length)
> Decollete 868 patent 41.5 (extremely tight at first, but stretched out nicely)
> YoYo Zeppa suede 41 (perfect length, very tight toe box)
> Diptic 100 nappa 42 (perfect width, shoe a bit too long, but no heel slippage because it's a bootie)
> Bianca spikes 140 nappa 41.5 (perfect width, shoe a bit too long - 41 would have been better)
> 
> I plan to purchase both Iriza 100 suede and Pigalle Follies 100 patent in size 41.5 . Both are from the 2014 collection.
> Do you think this is ok, or should I go down half a size on one or both shoes?
> Thanks so much for your input!


My old cut Pigalle 120 is a 36.  My Bianca is a 37, but I am supposed to be a 36.5.
My Pigalle Follies ended up being half size up from old cut P120 which is 36.5, I hear people with bigger feet are better off going a full size up from old cut P120 size.

As for Iriza, I tried them on and taking my old cut P120 size was perfect.  Since it is a d'orsay (open sides), otherwise you will end up with massive heel slippage.  Suede stretches easily so I think you will be fine too with the same sizing.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Tuscansoul

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> My old cut Pigalle 120 is a 36.  My Bianca is a 37, but I am supposed to be a 36.5.
> My Pigalle Follies ended up being half size up from old cut P120 which is 36.5, I hear people with bigger feet are better off going a full size up from old cut P120 size.
> 
> As for Iriza, I tried them on and taking my old cut P120 size was perfect.  Since it is a d'orsay (open sides), otherwise you will end up with massive heel slippage.  Suede stretches easily so I think you will be fine too with the same sizing.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Thank you for your input, Helen.
I ordered both in size 41.5. 42 was no available, anyway. Hopefully they will work.
Lengthwise, CL size 41 usually fits me well, but they are painfully narrow.
Going up to size 42 gives only about 1/8 of an inch more width (I checked), which helps a little, but then there is massive heel slippage,especially for my smaller foot.
 Arrgh... When will Monsieur Louboutin make at least some of his most popular styles in a wider width? One can only dream...


----------



## NHgirly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Are you talking about an Iriza 100 or 120?




The Iriza 100
Thanks!


----------



## NHgirly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I tried on the Iriza and I went a full size down.  I am a US 6.5 and my CL size is usually 36.5/37 depending on the shoes.  Old cut Pigalle and exotic/suede SK is 36, LP 36.5, Bianca 36.5/37, Pigalle 100 37 etc..  The Iriza was perfect at 36.  If you do not size down, because it is a d'orsay (open on the sides), you will get massive heel slippage making it impossible to walk.  Since your shoe size is bigger than mine, you probably would not need to size down as much as I do, but you definitely need to at least half size I believe.  Hope this helps.




Thanks for your reply. Very helpful!


----------



## Sue89

Hello ladies, I know it could be boring sorry but I'm a little bit confused on So Kate 120 sizing! 
I would like to buy my first pair in patent and I don't have the chance to try them on for now..

I have a wide feet and I'm usually a 41 in CL's, but I'm a 40 in almost all the other brands, so what do you think? Because I've read that I should go half to a full size down in Pigalle 120, and if I'm not wrong the sizing is the same... So that would mean buy a 39/39.5 right? I'm a little bit afraid to go so much under my usual size.. The only shoes that have a 120 pitch are a pair of boots, the Loubi Bike, that I got in 41 and they was too big but I think that a 40/40.5 could have been a good size in those..


----------



## msohm

Has anyone tried the Charleen yet? I'm a 34 all around. Altadama fits perfectly. Pigalle and pigalle follies 34 is too big. VP 34 from last year was too big (heel slippage).

I was wondering how it ran. I think it helps that it also has a strap.


----------



## mularice

Sue89 said:


> Hello ladies, I know it could be boring sorry but I'm a little bit confused on So Kate 120 sizing!
> I would like to buy my first pair in patent and I don't have the chance to try them on for now..
> 
> I have a wide feet and I'm usually a 41 in CL's, but I'm a 40 in almost all the other brands, so what do you think? Because I've read that I should go half to a full size down in Pigalle 120, and if I'm not wrong the sizing is the same... So that would mean buy a 39/39.5 right? I'm a little bit afraid to go so much under my usual size.. The only shoes that have a 120 pitch are a pair of boots, the Loubi Bike, that I got in 41 and they was too big but I think that a 40/40.5 could have been a good size in those..




My SK size is actually my CL TTS which is 36.5. My old Pigalle 120 was 36 but I'm pretty sure my new Pigalle size is my TTS. I'd wait till someone else can chime in though. I was under the impression SK is just TTS for most people.


----------



## heiress-ox

Sue89 said:


> Hello ladies, I know it could be boring sorry but I'm a little bit confused on So Kate 120 sizing!
> I would like to buy my first pair in patent and I don't have the chance to try them on for now..
> 
> I have a wide feet and I'm usually a 41 in CL's, but I'm a 40 in almost all the other brands, so what do you think? Because I've read that I should go half to a full size down in Pigalle 120, and if I'm not wrong the sizing is the same... So that would mean buy a 39/39.5 right? I'm a little bit afraid to go so much under my usual size.. The only shoes that have a 120 pitch are a pair of boots, the Loubi Bike, that I got in 41 and they was too big but I think that a 40/40.5 could have been a good size in those..



I wouldn't do a 39/39.5 in So Kate if you're usually a 41. I took my SK in a 40 which is the perfect fit (couldn't go any smaller) and I'm a 9-9.5US and a 40 or 40.5 in CLs. If you're a 40 in regular shoes I believe that corresponds to a US10, so I think a 40.5 or 41 would be good in SK with wide feet and patent.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

can u guys pls help me with cabo pump sizing. i got  38, there is no 37.5 anywhere in AU. there is a 37, but i think it will be too small. my standard size is 7.5US and most of my CLs r 38 and 38.5. my little toe is very curled inside and does not want to lay straight. the rest of the toes i would not say r too bad. this is kid leather... also left leg side appears to be 'popping out', i can push it down, but it does not stay....will the leather give in the little toe/side area? i did not want to try vaseline/dryer trick until i decide to keep them. the back does not seem to slip off at the moment and SA says i can use heel grip when it starts to. she did not think i should try to get 37 as it will be too small. i so can return 38 or keep it.  will 38 stretch too much? thanks a lot for your advise!


----------



## Sue89

mularice said:


> My SK size is actually my CL TTS which is 36.5.  My old Pigalle 120 was 36 but I'm pretty sure my new Pigalle size is my  TTS. I'd wait till someone else can chime in though. I was under the  impression SK is just TTS for most people.


Thank you 


heiress-ox said:


> I wouldn't do a 39/39.5 in So Kate if you're usually a 41. I took my SK in a 40 which is the perfect fit (couldn't go any smaller) and I'm a 9-9.5US and a 40 or 40.5 in CLs. If you're a 40 in regular shoes I believe that corresponds to a US10, so I think a 40.5 or 41 would be good in SK with wide feet and patent.



Thank you very much! This is really helpful   Luckily I've decided to ask! 
I think I would stay with my usual 41 to be sure!


----------



## Evemar82

Pigalle Spikes vs. Pigalle

I am a 37 in a nude patent 120 and 37 in a lady peep.

Do the pigalle spikes run the same.

My US true to size is 7.5

Thanks in advance.


----------



## louboutinlovely

Hi, 

Can someone please help me with a sizing question? I found these booties that are very cute, but I can't decide on what size I should get. One is 35 and the other is 35.5. The price points are similar and was hoping I could find advice here. 

The style is Vealours? The links to both listings on ebay are http://www.ebay.com/itm/181513482355?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT and http://www.ebay.com/itm/251639651590?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I wear a 35 in simple 100 and wear a 35 or a 35.5 in Jimmy Choo. I can fit into Chanel ballet flats 35 but bought 35.5 for more comfort. I wear a size 5 in Tory burch reva flats and a 5 in platswoon (Stuart Weitzman). I also have 35s in LK Bennett. 

I can't seem to make a decision. Both sellers say that they cannot measure the insole due to the fact that they're booties...

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## marvalous

Ladies, I need your help. I am eyeing a pair of Pigalle Plato on eBay. It's a size 40.5. I've read where some say size down and others say size up. So, naturally, I'm confused.

I wear a 9.5 in most US designers (Nine West, Jessica Simpson, Sam Edelman). I have two pairs of CL (New Simple 120 & Griffita 140) both in a size 40.

Should I take a chance with the 40.5 Pigalle Plato or keep looking for a 40?


Marva B.


----------



## PurseACold

I need some sizing help with the Armadillo (I'm on the lookout for a pair). I'm not sure whether to go with a 38.5 or 39. My US size is an 8.5. I have a wide instep, so toeboxes tend to very tight on me. In Louboutins, I mostly wear 39.5 or 39 (but occasionally wear a 38.5): I wear Simple 100 and New Simple 120 in 39.5 or 39 (39.5 is more comfortable for patent but I can do a 39 too), a 39.5 in Pigalle 100 patents, a 39-39.5 in Pigalle 100 suedes, a 39.5 in Ron Ron, a 39.5 in Very Prive (but I could probably squeeze into a 39 too), and a 38.5 in Corneille Jazz. I know I'll have to size down compared to normal for the Armadillo, but I'm not sure whether to take my TTS (38.5) and size up to 39 based on the toebox.  I'm afraid to have shoes that fall off because the Armadillo is a pretty open shoe. Any suggestions for sizing? Thanks.


----------



## Chanieish

marvalous said:


> Ladies, I need your help. I am eyeing a pair of Pigalle Plato on eBay. It's a size 40.5. I've read where some say size down and others say size up. So, naturally, I'm confused.
> 
> I wear a 9.5 in most US designers (Nine West, Jessica Simpson, Sam Edelman). I have two pairs of CL (New Simple 120 & Griffita 140) both in a size 40.
> 
> Should I take a chance with the 40.5 Pigalle Plato or keep looking for a 40?
> 
> 
> Marva B.



For me it depends on when the shoe was made. In the pre pigalle altering era, I took 0.5 size down from my usual CL size. For the new platos, I've heard they run smaller. Hope this helps a little!



Evemar82 said:


> Pigalle Spikes vs. Pigalle
> 
> I am a 37 in a nude patent 120 and 37 in a lady peep.
> 
> Do the pigalle spikes run the same.
> 
> My US true to size is 7.5
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I am the same-ish size as you and take 37 for both. The spikes are much stiffer and less comfy, but the fit itself is good. 



zeusthegreatest said:


> can u guys pls help me with cabo pump sizing. i got  38, there is no 37.5 anywhere in AU. there is a 37, but i think it will be too small. my standard size is 7.5US and most of my CLs r 38 and 38.5. my little toe is very curled inside and does not want to lay straight. the rest of the toes i would not say r too bad. this is kid leather... also left leg side appears to be 'popping out', i can push it down, but it does not stay....will the leather give in the little toe/side area? i did not want to try vaseline/dryer trick until i decide to keep them. the back does not seem to slip off at the moment and SA says i can use heel grip when it starts to. she did not think i should try to get 37 as it will be too small. i so can return 38 or keep it.  will 38 stretch too much? thanks a lot for your advise!



I am the same size as you (7.5 US) and 37.5 is perfect for me. Its a difficult call really. You don't want a shoe with that high of a pitch to be loose on you. However, the 38 seems snug on you, even lengthwise so I don't think a 37 will fit you. If I had to choose between a 37 or 38, I'd go with the 38 for this one. :|


----------



## zeusthegreatest

Chanieish said:


> For me it depends on when the shoe was made. In the pre pigalle altering era, I took 0.5 size down from my usual CL size. For the new platos, I've heard they run smaller. Hope this helps a little!
> 
> I am the same size as you (7.5 US) and 37.5 is perfect for me. Its a difficult call really. You don't want a shoe with that high of a pitch to be loose on you. However, the 38 seems snug on you, even lengthwise so I don't think a 37 will fit you. If I had to choose between a 37 or 38, I'd go with the 38 for this one. :|



Thank u! i am keeping 38 and cross my fingers they do not stretch too much.  
can you pls also help me with balotas? i had them in 39 as that was the only size i could get at the time and i had to sell them as my heel was not sitting on top of the heel no matter what adjustments i used and i could not wear them safely.  there is a 38 available from a TPFer, which i am contemplating on buying. do u think 38 will be good? or i should get a 37.5? i had a good 1.5cm or just over .5" length wise in 39, the insole for 39 was just under 10" or just under 25.2 cm and insole for 38 apparently is 24.8cm according to the seller. there was a 37.5 balotas on ebay and according to the seller insole was 24.5 cm. here is my 39 balotas. thank you in advance for your advice!


----------



## bella_shoes

Hi!

Am looking at getting a pair of flat louboutin espadrilles and wondering whether they size small or TTS? My So Kate are a 40 and I wear 39.5 in Fififor any indication. My feet are average width - am tossing up between 38, 39, 40 - as in other flats I have fit a 38.HELPPPP


----------



## v1122e

Hello,

I have a pair of suede declics 120s in 36 and am eyeing a pair of pigalle 120s in 35.  Seller states that the insole measurement is about 9.2".  Do you ladies think this would fit properly?

TIA!


----------



## mm_in_drexel

I was looking for advice on CL Volpi. I did not see it on the list. I usually wear a 8-9 in women's heels although I haven't bought any recently. Thanks in advance!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mm_in_drexel said:


> I was looking for advice on CL Volpi. I did not see it on the list. I usually wear a 8-9 in women's heels although I haven't bought any recently. Thanks in advance!


I am a US6.5 and my Volpi is a 36.5.  They are the black nappa ones.  I might have been able to go another half down.  I hear bigger sizes (anything above 37.5-38) usually moves up half a size from my sizing.  Hope this somewhat helps.


----------



## mm_in_drexel

Thank you, that did help!


----------



## PurseAddict79

Hi! I am hoping someone can help.

I've never purchased or even tried on CLs... or any designer shoe for that matter. I'm typically a size 7 in most shoes, sometimes a 6.5. I have wide feet, with short toes.

I really want a pair of pointed-toe CLs. I have my heart set on a pair of Decollete Pointed-Toe, smooth kidskin leather. Do these run small? Should I go a full size up from my usual size in other brands? Thanks!


----------



## PurseACold

PurseAddict79 said:


> Hi! I am hoping someone can help.
> 
> I've never purchased or even tried on CLs... or any designer shoe for that matter. I'm typically a size 7 in most shoes, sometimes a 6.5. I have wide feet, with short toes.
> 
> I really want a pair of pointed-toe CLs. I have my heart set on a pair of Decollete Pointed-Toe, smooth kidskin leather. Do these run small? Should I go a full size up from my usual size in other brands? Thanks!


I've gone a full size up in the Decollette 554 (the pointed toe). I have a wide instep. It's a pretty narrow shoe. I am a US8.5 and usually wear a 39.5 in most closed toe Louboutins, such as Simple Pump, New Simple Pump, Pigalle, and Ron Ron (though occasionally a 39 or 38.5).


----------



## PurseAddict79

PurseACold said:


> I've gone a full size up in the Decollette 554 (the pointed toe). I have a wide instep. It's a pretty narrow shoe. I am a US8.5 and usually wear a 39.5 in most closed toe Louboutins, such as Simple Pump, New Simple Pump, Pigalle, and Ron Ron (though occasionally a 39 or 38.5).



Thank you!!!!


----------



## marvalous

Chanieish said:


> For me it depends on when the shoe was made. In the pre pigalle altering era, I took 0.5 size down from my usual CL size. For the new platos, I've heard they run smaller. Hope this helps a little!
> 
> 
> 
> I am the same-ish size as you and take 37 for both. The spikes are much stiffer and less comfy, but the fit itself is good.
> :|




Thanks so much!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

PurseAddict79 said:


> Hi! I am hoping someone can help.
> 
> I've never purchased or even tried on CLs... or any designer shoe for that matter. I'm typically a size 7 in most shoes, sometimes a 6.5. I have wide feet, with short toes.
> 
> I really want a pair of pointed-toe CLs. I have my heart set on a pair of Decollete Pointed-Toe, smooth kidskin leather. Do these run small? Should I go a full size up from my usual size in other brands? Thanks!


I am a true US6.5 and I wear a 37, but after a few wears I start to get heel slippage so I put padding in to accommodate.  I guess I can size down to a 36.5.  My feet are not narrow, but slightly on the wider side from normal width I believe.

I think you can go with a 37.5 or if you do not mind breaking them in, I suggest a 37.  All my Decollette 554 are python which stretches out quite a bit, but I think kid stretches out even more with frequent wear.  Hope this helps.


----------



## mm_in_drexel

I have a few more requests that I did not see it on the list. I usually wear a 8-9 in women's heels although I haven't bought any recently. Def 8.5 in tennis shoes. Thanks in advance!

Bridget Bootie
Tramontagne Leather Cork Wedge Sandals
Charlene


----------



## PurseAddict79

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I am a true US6.5 and I wear a 37, but after a few wears I start to get heel slippage so I put padding in to accommodate.  I guess I can size down to a 36.5.  My feet are not narrow, but slightly on the wider side from normal width I believe.
> 
> I think you can go with a 37.5 or if you do not mind breaking them in, I suggest a 37.  All my Decollette 554 are python which stretches out quite a bit, but I think kid stretches out even more with frequent wear.  Hope this helps.


Thank you so much... this helps greatly!!

May I ask... do you own any Pigalle 100s? Size wise, do they run similar to the Decollette pointed toes?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

PurseAddict79 said:


> Thank you so much... this helps greatly!!
> 
> May I ask... do you own any Pigalle 100s? Size wise, do they run similar to the Decollette pointed toes?
> 
> Thank you for your help!


My Pigalle 100s and Decollette 554 (pointy toe) are both 37s.  The Pigalle 100 is perfect no matter what, but the Decollette 554 starts to give me major heel slippage after a couple wears as I have mentioned before so maybe I should have sized down by half.  It would be so tight initially, but since the toe-box on the Decollette is longer than the Pigalle, I think once the shoes are broken in my feet slides forward hence the heel slippage.  
You might want to go half down from your Pigalle 100 size for your Decollette.
My feet are on the wider side too FYI.


----------



## PurseAddict79

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> My Pigalle 100s and Decollette 554 (pointy toe) are both 37s.  The Pigalle 100 is perfect no matter what, but the Decollette 554 starts to give me major heel slippage after a couple wears as I have mentioned before so maybe I should have sized down by half.  It would be so tight initially, but since the toe-box on the Decollette is longer than the Pigalle, I think once the shoes are broken in my feet slides forward hence the heel slippage.
> You might want to go half down from your Pigalle 100 size for your Decollette.
> My feet are on the wider side too FYI.


This helps so much! I may end up going with the Pigalle 100s since the toe box is shorter and I've had head slippage issues with other shoes in the past. Thank you!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

PurseAddict79 said:


> This helps so much! I may end up going with the Pigalle 100s since the toe box is shorter and I've had head slippage issues with other shoes in the past. Thank you!!!


I definitely love the P100s over Decollette a million times over.  Only bought Decollette when they came out in skins (all exotics) which were not available in the Pigalle style.


----------



## Schrodinger

*&#8226; My non-CL brand shoes:*
Burberry, Valentino, Roger Viver, Chanel, Prada and Salvatore Ferragamo ALL 35 / US5
*&#8226; Width of feet:* Narrow
*&#8226; Owned CL sizes:*
Bianca 140: 35
Pigalle 120: 35.5
*&#8226; Style in question:*
Hot Chick 130 from 2014 collection (?) - most recent
*&#8226; Christian Louboutin e-store link:*
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/hot-chick-patent.html

Ladies, what sizing would you recommend me to buy? (o:
Many thanks for your help!


----------



## chloevanimpe

This is my feedback for some of CL shoes I own :

Fifi 120mm : TTS
Filo 120 : 1/2 Size smaller
NeoFilo 120 : 1/2 size smaller
New Simple Pump 120 : TTS, not for wide feet
Troop ankle boots : 1 size 1/2 smaller
Lapono 120 : 2 sizes smaller
Botalili boots 120 : 1/2 size smaller, not for wide feet, not for wide calf


----------



## TheLoveOfShoes

Please help!! I am looking to purchase Exagona 160 in black patent.


I am US7.5- 8 (7.5 in sandals, more open shoes & 8 in closed shoes i.e courts) in US brands.


I have average width feet.


I own So Kate in 38.5 & pigalle plato in 38.5 - both closed shoes, I have no CL sandal styles.


Are Exagona TTS? Or do I need to size down by 1/2 or 1 full size?


Thank you in advance!!


----------



## engineerinheels

Leather Daffodile's are on the 1st page sticky?!?! 

Looking around there seems to be TTS, half size up (for toe box) and half size down (for snugness). 

For someone that wears 39 in Pigalle 120s, So Kates, and 39.5 in Lady Peeps and Aqua Ronda's any recommendation ? My Saks 5th near me is out of these  I should have tried them on when they had them.


----------



## liveandlove

I received my first pair of CL's as a birthday present (Bianca 140mm in patent leather). My friend got me a size 35.5 as they were the smallest size on the Neiman Marcus website. I am almost always a size 5 (Vince Camuto, Jeffrey Campbell) or 5.5 (sometimes Steve Madden). 

My right foot is about a half size bigger than my left foot. The 35.5 was about half a size too big on my right foot and a whole size too big on my left foot. When I went to NM to exchange size, the salesman recommended I go down to a 35 and that I can just put cushion on the left shoe. However, after reading the reviews, I am thinking I should go down another half size to 34.5 and stretch out the right shoe.

Any advice is much appreciated, as this is my first pair of CL!


----------



## misschievous

Hi ladies, i've never had CL before and planning to buy my first CL's. I'm eyeing fif 85mm  and Pigalle 100 both patent. Sorry if i cant backread, it's just too many posts and too many styles!  So i was wondering if somebody can help me with the sizing. I am 37/7 in most shoes, 37.5 in valentino rockstud kitten heels. With fif, i was told i have to get 1/2 size up, so that'll be 37.5. With Pigalle 100, i was told to go full size up which is 38. my feet are not so narrow and not so wide. just average. I've read that some of you who has pigalle's went half size DOWN..is this the case? Thanks in advance.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

engineerinheels said:


> Leather Daffodile's are on the 1st page sticky?!?!
> 
> Looking around there seems to be TTS, half size up (for toe box) and half size down (for snugness).
> 
> For someone that wears 39 in Pigalle 120s, So Kates, and 39.5 in Lady Peeps and Aqua Ronda's any recommendation ? My Saks 5th near me is out of these  I should have tried them on when they had them.


The platform is so thick, you really need them to hug your feet no matter how hard it is initially to get your feet in.  If you are looking at kid skin, that is even a bigger MUST because kid stretches like crazy.

I am a US 6.5 so I do not know if this would be a good indication for you, but my old style Pigalle is 36, exotic SK are 36, patent SK is 36.5, Lady Peep is 36.5 and my Daffs which are black kid are 36.5.

I hope this will somewhat help.


----------



## mh201313

Hello, i been looking for CL shoes and found a Very Privé i had never tried on so i wanted to know if you could help me. 


&#8226; My US size in non-CL brand shoes is normally 7 on Giuseppe Zannotti, Tory Burch.
&#8226; I own the CL Decollete size 38
&#8226; Very Privé from the Classic Collection. 
&#8226; http://www.ebay.com/itm/231353397452?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## honeybunch

Hi ladies, please could you tell me if you think I could get away with a size 37 in the Zappa 100 in suede?  I usually take a 38 in non CLs.  I wear a 37 in the old Pigalles and 37.5 in So Kate.  I can only track a size 37 in the Zappas.  Many thanks.


----------



## asdtommy

I need a bit of help! I'm buying my girlfriend a gift for her birthday. I'm settling on the Pigalle Follies 100m. She is a true 7. I was wondering what would the best long shot size for her?

I was reading around and it said to half size down. So a 36.5 would be good right?

And its a surprise gift. So I can't take her around so she could try it on.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

asdtommy said:


> I need a bit of help! I'm buying my girlfriend a gift for her birthday. I'm settling on the Pigalle Follies 100m. She is a true 7. I was wondering what would the best long shot size for her?
> 
> I was reading around and it said to half size down. So a 36.5 would be good right?
> 
> And its a surprise gift. So I can't take her around so she could try it on.


I am a US 6.5 and my Pigalle Follies are a 36.5 so I believe she would be a 37.  Even this sizing would be very tight initially, but once it is broken in it would be perfect.


----------



## asdtommy

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I am a US 6.5 and my Pigalle Follies are a 36.5 so I believe she would be a 37.  Even this sizing would be very tight initially, but once it is broken in it would be perfect.



Ahh thank you! The neiman marcus website had the Pigalle Follies in patent leather which is a classic and I had to get it. But i'm hoping the US 6.5 will fit cause no where else has those in stock


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

asdtommy said:


> Ahh thank you! The neiman marcus website had the Pigalle Follies in patent leather which is a classic and I had to get it. But i'm hoping the US 6.5 will fit cause no where else has those in stock


Which one did you purchase because a 36 would be impossible because I would not be able to get my feet in although I have smaller feet than your girlfriend.

I might be able to help you find the right size?


----------



## bella_shoes

Hi Ladies!

I was just wondering if anyone out there owns the Melita and how they size? I am looking to purchase a pair but being in Australia I can only track them down online. They are a size 3925.5cm (10inch) insole (my feet are approx 25.825.9). The closest to that style that I wear is the Fifi in a 39.5..being a peep toe I was wondering if I could possibly shove. Feet are normal width. Is this style (being an older one) one that runs smaller or more TTS?

Sorry for 101 questions - just very much want these to work and there isn't a lot on info on them out there!..

Thanks in advance


----------



## asdtommy

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Which one did you purchase because a 36 would be impossible because I would not be able to get my feet in although I have smaller feet than your girlfriend.
> 
> I might be able to help you find the right size?



Isn't 36.5 = 6.5? She is a true 7. I already ordered off it from the website. I would just have to wait. Also no where else has it in a 37


----------



## tina020

Hello lovely ladies, I need help with sizing. 

My non Louboutin size is 36 (US 6) for closed pumps or open sandals and boots/booties, sometimes I am 36.5 (US 6.5) (mostly with sneakers, ballerinas and similar). 

Christian Louboutin Fifi 100 36.5 is a perfect fit for me, so what size should I get with So Kate 120 (on the site they recommend half size up) and with the Pigalle 100 leather pumps? 

My feet are narrow width. 

Thank you :*


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

tina020 said:


> Hello lovely ladies, I need help with sizing.
> 
> My non Louboutin size is 36 (US 6) for closed pumps or open sandals and boots/booties, sometimes I am 36.5 (US 6.5) (mostly with sneakers, ballerinas and similar).
> 
> Christian Louboutin Fifi 100 36.5 is a perfect fit for me, so what size should I get with So Kate 120 (on the site they recommend half size up) and with the Pigalle 100 leather pumps?
> 
> My feet are narrow width.
> 
> Thank you :*


I am a US6.5, but do not have narrow feet. (normal erring on the wide side) My non CLs are 36.5/37 and boots/booties 37 (US7)

My Fifi is a 36.5, tight initially, but if I go up to a 37 I get heel slippage.

My Pigalle 100 is a 37, a perfect fit, but considering you have narrow feet you might be able to get away with 36.5.

My So Kate are a 36.5... so possibly a 36 for you?

I like my shoes to be super snug initially fyi.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tina020

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I am a US6.5, but do not have narrow feet. (normal erring on the wide side) My non CLs are 36.5/37 and boots/booties 37 (US7)
> 
> My Fifi is a 36.5, tight initially, but if I go up to a 37 I get heel slippage.
> 
> My Pigalle 100 is a 37, a perfect fit, but considering you have narrow feet you might be able to get away with 36.5.
> 
> My So Kate are a 36.5... so possibly a 36 for you?
> 
> I like my shoes to be super snug initially fyi.
> 
> Hope this helps.



It helps a lot, thank you . I love them snug as well


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

tina020 said:


> It helps a lot, thank you . I love them snug as well


Good luck hun


----------



## soleilbrun

misschievous said:


> Hi ladies, i've never had CL before and planning to buy my first CL's. I'm eyeing fif 85mm and Pigalle 100 both patent. Sorry if i cant backread, it's just too many posts and too many styles!  So i was wondering if somebody can help me with the sizing. I am 37/7 in most shoes, 37.5 in valentino rockstud kitten heels. With fif, i was told i have to get 1/2 size up, so that'll be 37.5. With Pigalle 100, i was told to go full size up which is 38. my feet are not so narrow and not so wide. just average. I've read that some of you who has pigalle's went half size DOWN..is this the case? Thanks in advance.


 
I get my pigalle 100mm in my true CL size which is 38. I have a pair of 38.5 but have to pad. I go a whole size down for pigalle 120mm. I've tried a 0.5 size down in 120mm and need to pad the foot bed and the heel. Not the best solution. I would say take your normal size for anything below 120mm.

I should add that I have the old style pigalle 100mm and 120mm.


----------



## cathe_kim

Hi, 


I just bought nude patent simple 85s in a size 35.5. I normally wear 35 in Simple 100 and 70 in black kid. I'm also a size 35 in Pigalle 100 patent.


My question is, the 35.5 in patent are kinda loose but the SA gave me pads to make it fit better. Now with the pads, they feel like my simple 100 in 35. I'm just worried that when I break the patent simple 85 in, they will be too loose even with the pads. I can't find it in 35 at either Nordstrom, Saks or NM (not to mention online stores either). Since it's so hard to find, should I just keep them? Or return them and wait for my size to be available?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## asdtommy

Thank you everyone, I got her the Pigalle Follies in a sz: 7. Can't wait to see her face!


----------



## mh201313

Hello Ladies!

I am in need for help! I have read so much about Very privé size and i am so confused since im trying to buy a pair out of ebay and audition ends tonight i was hopping if somebody could tell me about their experience with the very privé 120 Patent Caft! I am watching these in size 38. 

The only pair of CL that i own is the Decollete in size 38.

I am usually a 7 in shoes. Tory burch, Giuseppe Zanotti, Jean Mitchel Cababat.

Please Please i will be more than thankful if somebody helps me out with this!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mh201313 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I am in need for help! I have read so much about Very privé size and i am so confused since im trying to buy a pair out of ebay and audition ends tonight i was hopping if somebody could tell me about their experience with the very privé 120 Patent Caft! I am watching these in size 38.
> 
> The only pair of CL that i own is the Decollete in size 38.
> 
> I am usually a 7 in shoes. Tory burch, Giuseppe Zanotti, Jean Mitchel Cababat.
> 
> Please Please i will be more than thankful if somebody helps me out with this!


If you are a US 7, you should go for 37.  I am a US 6.5 and my VP is a 36.5.


----------



## mh201313

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> If you are a US 7, you should go for 37.  I am a US 6.5 and my VP is a 36.5.


Thank you so much.  I had a lot of doubt since i dont know much between the new and old VP style. And i asked the seller and she tells me that she is 37.5 and they are fine to her. So was a little confusing. I should keep looking then. Thanks thanks! you saved me my money


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mh201313 said:


> Thank you so much.  I had a lot of doubt since i dont know much between the new and old VP style. And i asked the seller and she tells me that she is 37.5 and they are fine to her. So was a little confusing. I should keep looking then. Thanks thanks! you saved me my money


It might be tight initially but VP gives heel slippage if you size up.  I originally got a 37 and my heel kept slipping off after walking a few steps on carpet so went down to a 36.5.  Use Vaseline where its tight either on your toes or inside your shoes, blast the toe box with a hair dryer and slip your feet in.  It really speeds up molding the shoes to your feet.


----------



## beautec

Hi ladies,

I want to purchase some Intern Flats and I need help on choosing my correct size please. On average I would say I am a size 38.

In the new style Pigalle and So Kates I wear a size 38.5 - However, I most of my shoes live in their boxes due to me full time studying so I have a feeling once I get around to wearing them in the workplace they will stretch out quite a bit.

In my Chanel espadrilles I am a size 38, Chanel trainers or any other brand trainers size 37.5.


----------



## Chanieish

beautec said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I want to purchase some Intern Flats and I need help on choosing my correct size please. On average I would say I am a size 38.
> 
> In the new style Pigalle and So Kates I wear a size 38.5 - However, I most of my shoes live in their boxes due to me full time studying so I have a feeling once I get around to wearing them in the workplace they will stretch out quite a bit.
> 
> In my Chanel espadrilles I am a size 38, Chanel trainers or any other brand trainers size 37.5.



I don't have the intern flats, but I do have another pair of smoking flats that are pretty much identical in shape (I love my loubie flats). I am a 7.5 in most other shoes and a 38 works well for me. I am a 37.5 in pigalle 100 and 37 in pigalle 120 (old style). Good luck!


----------



## so katie

Hi ladies....I have a question regarding the so kate's.  I just got a pair of nude patent so kate's in a 36. There is slight heel slippage. ..so I'm wondering if I should exchange them for a 35.5 in case I get major heel slippage once the shoes stretch.


----------



## beautec

Hi, thanks for responding. That helps a lot as that's what I am getting too lol  I will opt for a 38.5 then!


----------



## beautec

Sounds like a sensible idea &#128522; the more loose they are the harder they could be to walk in.


----------



## tdennis

so katie said:


> Hi ladies....I have a question regarding the so kate's.  I just got a pair of nude patent so kate's in a 36. There is slight heel slippage. ..so I'm wondering if I should exchange them for a 35.5 in case I get major heel slippage once the shoes stretch.


You definitely want them to be tight when first trying them on because they will stretch. Any heel slippage, I would say size down.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

so katie said:


> Hi ladies....I have a question regarding the so kate's.  I just got a pair of nude patent so kate's in a 36. There is slight heel slippage. ..so I'm wondering if I should exchange them for a 35.5 in case I get major heel slippage once the shoes stretch.


Most definitely size down!!!


----------



## bumblebee*kids

Could someone please tell me how the Bambou pump fits? ( I wear a size 40 in my simples).


----------



## *A*L*Y*

Hi everyone, I need a big help finding the right pigalle 120 size..I must buy them from a boutique far from me and I have never try them on..I have Bianca, LP and VP all in the 37 size, I also tried on the So Kate and the same 37 was fine, maybe a tiny bit big, do you think a 37 in the Pigalle is ok too? TIA


----------



## Spaceflocke

Hello

How is the sizing for Halte 100 in kid? My normal CL size is 39 only old Pigalle 120 and So Kate is 38,5. what size will i need? Any chance a 38 could fit???? 

Thank you &#128515;


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

The Halte 100 should be the same sizing as your Pigalle 100.
I am a 36 for old style P120, SK 36.5 and Halte 100 37 which I can probably size down to 36.5.
So that means it should be at least your SK size or ideally half up.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Nkh1

Hi ladies I need help on the peep toes? I'm a 37 in Bianca's and got a 36 in the piña spike pumps . Should I go with a 36 1/2 or 7 for peeps


----------



## Spaceflocke

Many thanks for your reply... It means they are a full size too small.... .  Hopefully they come up on ebay in my size one day....


----------



## mintyvintage

Hi. I am a U.S. size 7 and I have a pair of decollete 554 in 37. Should I get the same size for pigalle 100?

I only tried pigalle 100 in size 37.5 two years ago and it fit okay although I'm concerned sizing might have changed. not sure if I should just stick to my 37. How much difference does the 0.5 makes?

Thank you!


----------



## lainy7

Hi, i'm hoping for some help.

Us size - 10
Width - Normal
I wear a 41 (10 in N°Prive 120 mm but 10.5 in Big Lips)

I'm lusting after the new Air Loubi's. Does anyone own a pair?

I can only find one pair online and they are a size 11, I'm really hoping they run small so I can get them.

Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## xbebelove

Hi everyone! 
I'm loving lady peeps however Toronto boutique are not carrying them till december.. 

I'm a 6.5 regularly however for louboutins I'm ALL over the place..

In the so kate I'm a 5.5
and the bianca's I'm a 5.5

What size do you ladies suggest for the lady peeps for me??


----------



## xbebelove

*A*L*Y* said:


> Hi everyone, I need a big help finding the right pigalle 120 size..I must buy them from a boutique far from me and I have never try them on..I have Bianca, LP and VP all in the 37 size, I also tried on the So Kate and the same 37 was fine, maybe a tiny bit big, do you think a 37 in the Pigalle is ok too? TIA



I think you should go half a size to 1 size down in the pigalles! They have no platform so I find going smaller closes the gap at the back.. They do stretch out a fair bit and they should be very tight.. you shouldn't feel "a tiny bit big in them" at all when you purchase them! The fit is similar to the so kate from my experience


----------



## tdennis

*A*L*Y* said:


> Hi everyone, I need a big help finding the right pigalle 120 size..I must buy them from a boutique far from me and I have never try them on..I have Bianca, LP and VP all in the 37 size, I also tried on the So Kate and the same 37 was fine, maybe a tiny bit big, do you think a 37 in the Pigalle is ok too? TIA


If you are buying the new style, go .5 size up from your standard American shoe size. They will be tight but they will stretch to fit you perfect, trust me! The CL website says they are TTS but I have to disagree. They definitely run a .5 size small. 

If you are buying the old style, go .5 to 1 full size down. 

I love my Pigalles! Good luck and enjoy


----------



## Murdamama

Hi All! I need help with the Pigalle Plato 120. I am a size 8 and have the SK in a 38. Do you think the PP 120 is TTS? Should I size up/down? I'm ordering from far away so I need as much help as possible.


----------



## Melissa.

Does anyone know how the Follies Cabos 120 pump fits? I ordered them from Saks the other day in a 38 but I usually fit a size 37 or US 7 in most shoes including Simple 85 and Pigalle 85.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

Murdamama said:


> Hi All! I need help with the Pigalle Plato 120. I am a size 8 and have the SK in a 38. Do you think the PP 120 is TTS? Should I size up/down? I'm ordering from far away so I need as much help as possible.


 i think they r true to size, at least for me. i had them first in 37.5 and they were too painful. i exchanged them for 38 and they r a lot better, i am normally 7.5US or 38 in most CLs. mine r nude patent, so will stretch and maybe will need adjustments.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

Melissa. said:


> Does anyone know how the Follies Cabos 120 pump fits? I ordered them from Saks the other day in a 38 but I usually fit a size 37 or US 7 in most shoes including Simple 85 and Pigalle 85.


 in AU we only have Follies Cabo 100 which r true to size, so i tried 38 and it was just right. i am usually 7.5US or 38 in most CLs. Follies Cabo would probably fit me better in 37.5 (as they will stretch), but they did not have it for me to try.


----------



## Melissa.

Thanks for the advice! From what you say I might have to return and hope a smaller size is still available. When I get them I'll post an update so no one else has the same sizing problem with this shoe.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Does anyone know hoe the attroupee booties run?


----------



## orangeproblem

Hey loves I'm looking to purchase the djalouzi. 
I'm a normal 37.5 us7 in louboutin. With slightly wide wide but short. 
I have Bianca, parellii  and others all in 37.5. I'm wonder what to do as the djalouzi is only in a 37. Should I risk it? Does it give?


----------



## orangeproblem

Hi love. 
I have the Plato and I think it's true to size unlike the unplatormed sister. Hope this helps.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Just got mine in a few weeks ago.  I had to order a full size up (size 40).  If I wore thick socks, would have kept 40.5. My feet are a bit wide. 

Hope this helps.

Lovie




kittenslingerie said:


> Does anyone know hoe the attroupee booties run?


----------



## Murdamama

zeusthegreatest said:


> i think they r true to size, at least for me. i had them first in 37.5 and they were too painful. i exchanged them for 38 and they r a lot better, i am normally 7.5US or 38 in most CLs. mine r nude patent, so will stretch and maybe will need adjustments.



Thanks hun! I ended up preordering a 38.5 because it was the only size left.  Crossing my fingers that they work for me.


----------



## Murdamama

I want to share my sizing info on the Argotik 120 patent since I couldn't find any fit info on this style.  It's just like the Ditassima without the T-strap.  I ended up with a full size up and I have a narrow foot. The 38.5 was perfect in length but my toes felt (and looked) so scrunched in the toe box, I couldn't bear them for longer than five mins. I believe they have a built in platform, because the pitch doesn't feel anywhere near as steep as they look and they're super comfortable.  I adore them so much!


----------



## kittenslingerie

lovieluvslux said:


> Just got mine in a few weeks ago.  I had to order a full size up (size 40).  If I wore thick socks, would have kept 40.5. My feet are a bit wide.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Lovie



What is your usual Louboutin size? Is it usually a 40?


----------



## Melissa.

Melissa. said:


> Does anyone know how the Follies Cabos 120 pump fits? I ordered them from Saks the other day in a 38 but I usually fit a size 37 or US 7 in most shoes including Simple 85 and Pigalle 85.



Just wanted to update everyone and let you know these shoes definitely are true to size. Do NOT size up like I did or they will be way too big. Now I have to pay Saks return shipping from Canada which they're charging me $123


----------



## Christchrist

Do you guys know what these boots are called and the sizing on them?


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> Do you guys know what these boots are called and the sizing on them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812693


CC these boots are called Gwendoline. They are 120mm and a bit snug so size up.


----------



## Christchrist

shoes4ever said:


> CC these boots are called Gwendoline. They are 120mm and a bit snug so size up.




Thank you so much. If I'm a 38.5 in the old cut pigalle 120 would a 39 and these boots be okay?


----------



## lovieluvslux

It varies by style.  Typically I am a 39.  I feel these boots run on the small side. 

Get them.. We'll be twinsees.




kittenslingerie said:


> What is your usual Louboutin size? Is it usually a 40?


----------



## betty.lee

Christchrist said:


> Thank you so much. If I'm a 38.5 in the old cut pigalle 120 would a 39 and these boots be okay?




this is gonna sound stupid but when everyone refers to old cut pigalle is there a year that this refers to? I bought mine in late 2012 so they would be new pigalle? thanks. #newbiestatus


----------



## betty.lee

Christchrist said:


> Do you guys know what these boots are called and the sizing on them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812693




And these are really really cute! hope you get a pair!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Do you guys know what these boots are called and the sizing on them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812693


Sexy lady you will look hot in these boots, wishing you luck to locate them


----------



## hermosa_vogue

xbebelove said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm loving lady peeps however Toronto boutique are not carrying them till december..
> 
> I'm a 6.5 regularly however for louboutins I'm ALL over the place..
> 
> In the so kate I'm a 5.5
> and the bianca's I'm a 5.5
> 
> What size do you ladies suggest for the lady peeps for me??



I'm a 35 in Biancas and take 35.5 in Lady Peeps so I would advise half a size bigger than your Biancas.


----------



## Christchrist

h





betty.lee said:


> this is gonna sound stupid but when everyone refers to old cut pigalle is there a year that this refers to? I bought mine in late 2012 so they would be new pigalle? thanks. #newbiestatus



thats old cut. The new cut was 2013


----------



## Evemar82

A few sizing questions for anyone that can help.

My BF bought me my first pairs of CL Lady Peep in my true to size 37.5.
I have only worn them 4-5 times and they have stretched and are just about impossible to wear due to heel slippage.
I bought a pair of new style pigalle 120 mm in the same size and had heel slippage right away so I returned them and they were already sold out when I went to get a size down.

Now I recently purchased the glitter pigalle follies in a 37 and they fit perfect on the left and I still have slight slippage on my right foot. 

Since these shoes are just about sold out everywhere I am checking the websites everyday waiting to see if a 36.5 pops up to try it out.

Considering so many ladies go up instead of down could this be right??

I am starting to feel like I have strange foot.


----------



## betty.lee

Christchrist said:


> h
> 
> thats old cut. The new cut was 2013




perfect. thanks love!


----------



## betty.lee

Evemar82 said:


> A few sizing questions for anyone that can help.
> 
> 
> 
> My BF bought me my first pairs of CL Lady Peep in my true to size 37.5.
> 
> I have only worn them 4-5 times and they have stretched and are just about impossible to wear due to heel slippage.
> 
> I bought a pair of new style pigalle 120 mm in the same size and had heel slippage right away so I returned them and they were already sold out when I went to get a size down.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I recently purchased the glitter pigalle follies in a 37 and they fit perfect on the left and I still have slight slippage on my right foot.
> 
> 
> 
> Since these shoes are just about sold out everywhere I am checking the websites everyday waiting to see if a 36.5 pops up to try it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering so many ladies go up instead of down could this be right??
> 
> 
> 
> I am starting to feel like I have strange foot.




I use heel grips, seems to help but I'm terrified it will stretch more.


----------



## max.n

Hi ladies!

So I need some help with my online corneille purchase.. 

 I am a US 6.5-7, narrow feet
 I currently own, rolando, highness and lady peep all in 37.5 
 I am asking about the corneilles but I'm not sure what season its from. I believe this style is older or discontinued

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-l...40470?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d289fc296

Ebay has this style right now in both 37 & 37.5 and I'm not sure what size I'd be. Any help would be much appreciated! thanks!


----------



## BirkinLover77

max.n said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> So I need some help with my online corneille purchase..
> 
> &#8226; I am a US 6.5-7, narrow feet
> &#8226; I currently own, rolando, highness and lady peep all in 37.5
> &#8226; I am asking about the corneilles but I'm not sure what season its from. I believe this style is older or discontinued
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-l...40470?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d289fc296
> 
> Ebay has this style right now in both 37 & 37.5 and I'm not sure what size I'd be. Any help would be much appreciated! thanks!


I am a US 7.5-8 and I currently own this style in size CL 38 and they are very comfortable. Hope this help you in your decision. Mine were purchase between October - December 2013, most of my CL are in 38 with a few exception at 38.5


----------



## PurseACold

max.n said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> So I need some help with my online corneille purchase..
> 
>  I am a US 6.5-7, narrow feet
>  I currently own, rolando, highness and lady peep all in 37.5
>  I am asking about the corneilles but I'm not sure what season its from. I believe this style is older or discontinued
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-l...40470?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d289fc296
> 
> Ebay has this style right now in both 37 & 37.5 and I'm not sure what size I'd be. Any help would be much appreciated! thanks!


I am a US8.5 with a wide instep, and I usually size up to a 39.5 or a 39 in CLs, depending on the style. The Corneilles are the one exception for me so far. I take a TTS 38.5 in them. They do run big. I'd think you can probably do a 37 in them. If there's a CL boutique near you, I'd go and try them on there before buying to be sure (they're carrying Corneilles this season). Good luck!


----------



## Evemar82

If I need a 36.5 in pigalle follies 120 should I assume I will need the same size in a pigalle 120 as well?


----------



## Shuman

Hi guys,

I'm not sure how many male visitors you get on here (don't worry, not fetish issues).

I'm looking to buy my wife her first pair of Pigalle's (100mm) to start her collection off and wondered if you could give me a little advice on sizing.

I've listed some other brands and sizes she owns below (from UK so apols if you don't recognise them all)

Her feet are not overly wide, but are a little broad.

Nine west - 7W and 7 1/2W
Ted Baker (120mm and built up sole) - UK6
Sam Edelman - 8M
Carvela (Kurt Geiger) - 38

Really appreciate your help here, of course I could just take her shopping, but that's not a surprise then is it


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

I'm sure it's mentioned somewhere in here, but I'm having trouble tracking down my answer.  I've also spent some time on Stilly's thread, and haven't found an answer.  What I'm wondering is: how does the size of the 2012 (or so) Pigalle (not Plato) 120, patent leather, compare to the new 2014 redesigned identical shoe?  I wear a 36.5 in the old one.  They're perfect and so comfortable.  I bought a new pair in the same size, but they're very tight and uncomfortable.  I don't remember if the original pair was that tight before I broke them in.

Should I keep my 36.5, or size up?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## max.n

BirkinLover77 said:


> I am a US 7.5-8 and I currently own this style in size CL 38 and they are very comfortable. Hope this help you in your decision. Mine were purchase between October - December 2013, most of my CL are in 38 with a few exception at 38.5


thank you!


----------



## max.n

max.n said:


> thank you!


thanku!


----------



## betty.lee

Shuman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm not sure how many male visitors you get on here (don't worry, not fetish issues).
> 
> I'm looking to buy my wife her first pair of Pigalle's (100mm) to start her collection off and wondered if you could give me a little advice on sizing.
> 
> I've listed some other brands and sizes she owns below (from UK so apols if you don't recognise them all)
> 
> Her feet are not overly wide, but are a little broad.
> 
> Nine west - 7W and 7 1/2W
> Ted Baker (120mm and built up sole) - UK6
> Sam Edelman - 8M
> Carvela (Kurt Geiger) - 38
> 
> Really appreciate your help here, of course I could just take her shopping, but that's not a surprise then is it




I notice that Nine West sizing runs a bit big. Its been years and years since I bought something but I used to wear a size 5. my pigalle patent are 34.5.


----------



## Chomel

Hi, I'm interested in buying SK 120 in patent leather. My US size is 8.5 to 9. Usually 8.5 in heels, 9 in boots. My feet are normal width. I have a pair of old declics in kid leather that are too big 40.5 (so not very helpful - sorry)

What size should I get? Thanks.


----------



## for3v3rz

Evemar82 said:


> If I need a 36.5 in pigalle follies 120 should I assume I will need the same size in a pigalle 120 as well?


I would. I am the same size for both the Follies and the regular Pigalle. The only diff is the heel width.


----------



## xbebelove

Hi everyone!
I tried on the lady peeps today. size 36 and 35.5

The 36 are tight but still walkable. it doesn't seem to slip out when I walk however when i "try" to slip it out.. i can manage to do that fairly easily (if anyone knows what i mean, i can maneuver one foot in and out?)

The 35.5 on the other hand are VERY painful and my feet goes 3/4 in.. but the SA said its better to get it super tight because the patent stretches out a lot..

I really don't know what i should do? Can patent leather stretch a half size larger? And does anyone know if gel inserts help if the shoes do stretch out?


----------



## Evemar82

xbebelove said:


> Hi everyone!
> I tried on the lady peeps today. size 36 and 35.5
> 
> The 36 are tight but still walkable. it doesn't seem to slip out when I walk however when i "try" to slip it out.. i can manage to do that fairly easily (if anyone knows what i mean, i can maneuver one foot in and out?)
> 
> The 35.5 on the other hand are VERY painful and my feet goes 3/4 in.. but the SA said its better to get it super tight because the patent stretches out a lot..
> 
> I really don't know what i should do? Can patent leather stretch a half size larger? And does anyone know if gel inserts help if the shoes do stretch out?



I would go with the smaller size. Mine were tight when I first got them and now they slip completely off.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

xbebelove said:


> Hi everyone!
> I tried on the lady peeps today. size 36 and 35.5
> 
> The 36 are tight but still walkable. it doesn't seem to slip out when I walk however when i "try" to slip it out.. i can manage to do that fairly easily (if anyone knows what i mean, i can maneuver one foot in and out?)
> 
> The 35.5 on the other hand are VERY painful and my feet goes 3/4 in.. but the SA said its better to get it super tight because the patent stretches out a lot..
> 
> I really don't know what i should do? Can patent leather stretch a half size larger? And does anyone know if gel inserts help if the shoes do stretch out?




I would not buy shoes that I describe as VERY painful, I don't care how much they will stretch. Yes they should fit snug but not painful and Lady Peep is open toe and gel inserts or heel grips will help if they do stretch. Ask yourself how often do you plan on wearing them? Are you willing to deal with painful shoes? I know what you mean about how easily it slips out, several pair do that with me, but if you can't bear the pain when go down .5 size then I would say your best option is to get the one that's most comfortable to you right now.


----------



## nastasja

xbebelove said:


> Hi everyone!
> I tried on the lady peeps today. size 36 and 35.5
> 
> The 36 are tight but still walkable. it doesn't seem to slip out when I walk however when i "try" to slip it out.. i can manage to do that fairly easily (if anyone knows what i mean, i can maneuver one foot in and out?)
> 
> The 35.5 on the other hand are VERY painful and my feet goes 3/4 in.. but the SA said its better to get it super tight because the patent stretches out a lot..
> 
> I really don't know what i should do? Can patent leather stretch a half size larger? And does anyone know if gel inserts help if the shoes do stretch out?




I can't imagine why anyone would advise you to buy a pair of shoes that you can only get on 3/4 of the way and are VERY painful. Go with the 36. If you end up getting heel slippage later, just buy some grips and inserts. Buying shoes that are too small is the best way to ruin your feet.


----------



## xbebelove

Thanks everyone for your help! I think I will go with the 36. If they do stretch a half size bigger I'll just get the grips and inserts... it really shouldn't stretch to a full size bigger, I can't imagine patent leather being able to stretch that much!


----------



## meowmeow94

Hello ladies,
I want to purchase a pair of Lady Daf online and I'm having difficulty with size. 
I have 3 pairs of CL:
Rolando12cm: 36.5 which is really hurtful and I can barely fit my feet in. I rarely wear them
Pigalle Spike10cm: 36 they are comfortable for a short time but hurts to walk in. 
Mago 16cm: 37 but sometimes it slips out. Had to put a pad in

Other brands size: 6 
I really want to wear my shoes since I don't feel like I wear my CLs so often. I'm thinking about 36.5 or 37?

I also need your help on deciding the color. Is black Lady Daf or Nude Lady Daf nicer? I like the nude look but the black seems to be more mary-jane.


Thank you so much!


----------



## akillian24

Murdamama said:


> I want to share my sizing info on the Argotik 120 patent since I couldn't find any fit info on this style.  It's just like the Ditassima without the T-strap.  I ended up with a full size up and I have a narrow foot. The 38.5 was perfect in length but my toes felt (and looked) so scrunched in the toe box, I couldn't bear them for longer than five mins. I believe they have a built in platform, because the pitch doesn't feel anywhere near as steep as they look and they're super comfortable.  I adore them so much!



I'm stalking the Ditassima right now! You said you took a full size up?  I'm hoping the Ditassima isn't a Rolando-toebox situation because that is the only CL I have zero desire to take the torture in.   How did you feel in them?


----------



## Mariqueen

I'm currently looking for a pair of classic 120 Pigalles on ebay and I have no idea what my size is, and I can't try a pair on since they don't make them anymore. So I'm a size 36.5 in 90% of the styles including the pigalle 100mm, so should stick to the 36.5 or should I go up or down?


----------



## Mariqueen

> Hello ladies,
> I want to purchase a pair of Lady Daf online and I'm having difficulty with size.
> I have 3 pairs of CL:
> Rolando12cm: 36.5 which is really hurtful and I can barely fit my feet in. I rarely wear them
> Pigalle Spike10cm: 36 they are comfortable for a short time but hurts to walk in.
> Mago 16cm: 37 but sometimes it slips out. Had to put a pad in
> 
> Other brands size: 6
> I really want to wear my shoes since I don't feel like I wear my CLs so often. I'm thinking about 36.5 or 37?
> 
> I also need your help on deciding the color. Is black Lady Daf or Nude Lady Daf nicer? I like the nude look but the black seems to be more mary-jane.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



I would go with the 36.5 since you have a pair that is 160mm already and you said the 37 is too big.


----------



## Murdamama

akillian24 said:


> I'm stalking the Ditassima right now! You said you took a full size up?  I'm hoping the Ditassima isn't a Rolando-toebox situation because that is the only CL I have zero desire to take the torture in.   How did you feel in them?




&#128514; Yes hun, I understand exactly what u mean! I could not even get my foot in the eight (my true size). I gave it to my daughter to try on (she's a 7) and it worked for her. When I tried the 38.5 the length was perfect, but my toes looked like trapped little sausages. The toe box on the half size up would have to be broken in. I just knew I wasn't willing to deal with the pain. The 39 does give me extra room as far as length goes--enough to stick my pinky in--but it goes away with an insole. I feel like I can walk around in them all day. I haven't worn them out yet but I have walked around my house and tried them on with a bunch of outfits. BTW, they look super cute with jeans! &#128525;


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Mariqueen said:


> I'm currently looking for a pair of classic 120 Pigalles on ebay and I have no idea what my size is, and I can't try a pair on since they don't make them anymore. So I'm a size 36.5 in 90% of the styles including the pigalle 100mm, so should stick to the 36.5 or should I go up or down?


If your P100 is a 36.5, you should go a size down to a 35.5 or at least a 36.
I am a US6.5 and my P100 is a 37 and my classic P120 is a 36...  mind you I hate heel slippage and I go for quite snug.  I do have one pair that is a 36.5 and it is really comfy right out of the box, but I know if I wear them a lot it will stretch out and I will start getting heel slippage, but since it is a color that I will not wear frequently like black and nude it is fine.

If you ever go for a old cut spiked P120 that is patent with plastic spikes, size down only by half because they are very tough.  My red/red spike P120 is a 36.5.  Hope this helps.


----------



## meowmeow94

Mariqueen said:


> I would go with the 36.5 since you have a pair that is 160mm already and you said the 37 is too big.



Thank you, Mariqueen!


----------



## Mariqueen

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> If your P100 is a 36.5, you should go a size down to a 35.5 or at least a 36.
> I am a US6.5 and my P100 is a 37 and my classic P120 is a 36...  mind you I hate heel slippage and I go for quite snug.  I do have one pair that is a 36.5 and it is really comfy right out of the box, but I know if I wear them a lot it will stretch out and I will start getting heel slippage, but since it is a color that I will not wear frequently like black and nude it is fine.
> 
> If you ever go for a old cut spiked P120 that is patent with plastic spikes, size down only by half because they are very tough.  My red/red spike P120 is a 36.5.  Hope this helps.



Thank you, Helen!


----------



## fancy09

I purchased a pair of so kate pumps (patent) for my wife. I went with a size 37. She normally wears a size 6.5-7 US. She has wide feet. What is your suggestion in regards to size? 

Hope she likes them 

Thanks

(i haven't given them to her yet)


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fancy09 said:


> I purchased a pair of so kate pumps (patent) for my wife. I went with a size 37. She normally wears a size 6.5-7 US. She has wide feet. What is your suggestion in regards to size?
> 
> Hope she likes them
> 
> Thanks
> 
> (i haven't given them to her yet)


I am a true US 6.5 and my So Kate in patent leather is 36.5 so I think you are okay. My feet are normal width erring slightly on the wide side perhaps?
Lucky her to have a hubby with good taste


----------



## fancy09

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I am a true US 6.5 and my So Kate in patent leather is 36.5 so I think you are okay. My feet are normal width erring slightly on the wide side perhaps?
> Lucky her to have a hubby with good taste



Thanks for the help. I'll find out tonight.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fancy09 said:


> Thanks for the help. I'll find out tonight.


Wow!!!  How exciting.  Let us know how it goes!!!  So Kate is HOT!!!!  I am sure she will love it!!!


----------



## JKM1979

hopefully someone here can help me out. I ordered the LP in nude patent. Normally I am 8 1/2 in all shoes but when I tried these on initially they seemed too snug. I got mine via fed ex today from N Marcus and they are too big. I have heel slipage a little (more in one foot than the other) but I fear that I will walk out of them as time goes by. My left foot is smaller than my right due to a bone spur. I have super thin feet and long toes. Of course, there isnt a size down anywhere. . 
My toes stick out a bit so if I did go to a smaller size they might be too short length. If I pad them thick they fit better but I just dont know what to do. Plus, I cant find the size 38.5 online OR I would have bought two. 

Help!


----------



## pippi_

Hi There,

I am looking to purchase a pair of CLs for my sister but can't work out sizing for her. Here are her details: 

- 39 in Isabel Marant Bekkets, US 8 in nike free runs which they say inside is a 39 and she is a 38 in Birkenstock Arizonas
- Average width feet
- First pair 
- Pigalle 100 in nude patent

I am thinking she would need a 38 as they recommend a full size up in the Isabel Marant bekkets usually. Any suggestions? 
 
Thanks so much


----------



## jing bbag

Hello,

I'm hoping someone can help me with Pigalle 100mm sizing. I am interested in getting a Pigalle 100 but can't find them locally as they are always sold out and haven't had the chance to try them on.  This will be my first CL and my only chance of getting them is online.  I am a 7-7.5 in other shoes, regular width.  I tried on an Apostrophy 100 in 6.5 and it fits snug but comfortable, i wanted to try on a 7 but it's not available so i couldn't really make a comparison.  I really like Pigalle to be my first CL and I just don't want to be disappointed when i receive my order that it's either tight or loose on my foot and have to return.  Hope you can give me some advice.  Thanks and I really appreciate any help.

Jing


----------



## xsmiles

Hi All,

I've been wondering about the sizing for the Bianca 140mm. I currently wear the Pigalle 100mm in 37.5, Simple 100mm in 37 and the So Kate 120mm 37.5, which feels a little loose since I keep scrapping my shoes on the ground. I tried to search for some insight on the threads but can't really figure out if I should go with 37 or 37.5?

Any suggestion/input would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## xbebelove

xsmiles said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been wondering about the sizing for the Bianca 140mm. I currently wear the Pigalle 100mm in 37.5, Simple 100mm in 37 and the So Kate 120mm 37.5, which feels a little loose since I keep scrapping my shoes on the ground. I tried to search for some insight on the threads but can't really figure out if I should go with 37 or 37.5?
> 
> Any suggestion/input would be greatly appreciated!!



I would take the 37. Bianca's stretch out a lot and I take the same size in So Kate's and Biancas.. since you said the 37.5 is a little big, 37 should be your size in both


----------



## Mariqueen

I'm the same sizes as you but with 36 and 36.5, I bought the Bianca 140 in a 36. So, I would go with a 37


----------



## tustin

Hi all - just bought the 35.5 Decollete 554 and returned for a 35, which is also too big.  When I was in the store, I tried on the Fifi pump but it was tight in a good way in the 35.

Normally wear 35.5 (or 5.5) in Chanel ballet flats or Ferragamo ballet flats
Narrow feet

Are the CL shoe styles that different in sizing?  I guess that I have to go down to 34.5 but fear that it may be too tight.

What do you think?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

I am confused with Decollete sizing too because mine are the same size as my Fifi yet I get massive heel slippage yet I cannot go down by half or my toes die!!!!


----------



## rock_girl

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I am confused with Décolleté sizing too because mine are the same size as my Fifi yet I get massive heel slippage yet I cannot go down by half or my toes die!!!!







tustin said:


> Hi all - just bought the 35.5 Décolleté 554 and returned for a 35, which is also too big.  When I was in the store, I tried on the Fifi pump but it was tight in a good way in the 35.
> 
> Normally wear 35.5 (or 5.5) in Chanel ballet flats or Ferragamo ballet flats
> Narrow feet
> 
> Are the CL shoe styles that different in sizing?  I guess that I have to go down to 34.5 but fear that it may be too tight.
> 
> What do you think?




My Décolleté size is the same as my CL TTS size (39.5) which is what I wear in Maggie, New Simple, New Declic, Ron Ron, Pigalle Plato 120, and Pigalle 100.  I wear a 39 in VP, Bianca, and Armadillo.


----------



## yellowdaisy14

Can anyone help me with the sizing of the Neo Pensee Mary Jane Pump.. i really want to buy these but im not sure of what size to get..i tried looking around but i don't see any info on them .. Thank you


----------



## La_Cantante

Hi there,

I recently bought a pair of Pigalle 85 and found the toe box to be shorter than my other heels. I also feel that there's a decent amount of pressure on my large toe. 

As this is my first pair of Louboutins, I wanted to ask you more knowledgeable tpfers whether this is normal. Will the toe box stretch slightly? Should I have gone a size up?






Let me know if this post is supposed to go somewhere else! TIA!


----------



## christina_ln

Hi I'm new to TPF, been reading around the forums but still kind of skeptic about what sizes i should purchase. I am thinking about purchasing the Pigalle 120 and the so kate 120. What size would be best for me? Thanks.

My US size is 36, average width.
I currently own the BLack Patent  Exagonas in 36.5, fit is comfortable. Still haven't worn them out. And I also have the Black patent Lady Peeps in 36. These are tight around the toe box area but the fit length wise is good, no heel slippage. I wore the LPs once to a wedding for a few hours.
Ive tried on the Biancas in a 36.5 in patent leather but didn't purchase because i read about how they stretch. didn't get to try on a 36 since it wasn't available.


----------



## renstar

Hello! I want to get Viennana but not sure what size to take. I hear it's pretty similar to the So Kate, but I feel that my feet is kinda thick so I'm wondering if I will need to go half size up from my So Kate size (35) so the straps doesn't make me look like I have sausage feet...haha do the straps have elastic or any stretch to them?


----------



## renstar

La_Cantante said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I recently bought a pair of Pigalle 85 and found the toe box to be shorter than my other heels. I also feel that there's a decent amount of pressure on my large toe.
> 
> As this is my first pair of Louboutins, I wanted to ask you more knowledgeable tpfers whether this is normal. Will the toe box stretch slightly? Should I have gone a size up?
> 
> View attachment 2827381
> 
> View attachment 2827382
> 
> 
> Let me know if this post is supposed to go somewhere else! TIA!






Pigalle toe box is short, but that's what I love about them! I have pigalle 85 in jazz leather and they stretched for me.


----------



## Kalos

La_Cantante said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I recently bought a pair of Pigalle 85 and found the toe box to be shorter than my other heels. I also feel that there's a decent amount of pressure on my large toe.
> 
> As this is my first pair of Louboutins, I wanted to ask you more knowledgeable tpfers whether this is normal. Will the toe box stretch slightly? Should I have gone a size up?
> 
> View attachment 2827381
> 
> View attachment 2827382
> 
> 
> Let me know if this post is supposed to go somewhere else! TIA!




If they fit in length keep them, don't size up. These are both pigalle 85 patent in the same size. The black pair I've worn loads, the pink pair I've only worn once. Can u see the difference in the toe box? The black pair have stretched out and almost flattened a bit, molding to my toes. Whereas the pink pair are still very narrow. If you wear them in they should become more comfortable.


----------



## befrank

Need some guidance. I am a true 6.5 with a narrow heel. My non-CL shoes are 37 (Gucci, Lanvin) but flats only (they fit like a glove). I just purchased an Iriza half d'orsay (85 mm) pump in 37, but wondering if I should have bought a 36.5. I am also looking at two apostrophe sling-backs (70mm and 85 mm) and wonder if I can squeeze into a 36.

Thoughts?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

befrank said:


> Need some guidance. I am a true 6.5 with a narrow heel. My non-CL shoes are 37 (Gucci, Lanvin) but flats only (they fit like a glove). I just purchased an Iriza half d'orsay (85 mm) pump in 37, but wondering if I should have bought a 36.5. I am also looking at two apostrophe sling-backs (70mm and 85 mm) and wonder if I can squeeze into a 36.
> 
> Thoughts?


I am a true US 6.5 and my Iriza half d'orsay 100 (slightly higher than your pair) is a 36.  Otherwise I get massive heel slippage.  Since your heel height is lower than mine you might be able to get away with a 36.5 without your feet sliding forward, but that is the maximum size I believe you should go for.
With the d'orsay, the feet tends to get more heel slippage.  FYI my feet are normal width.

I hope this information somewhat helps.


----------



## tustin

I need advice - I finally received:

Decollete 70mm in 34.5 - feels tight in my toes but the back is good

Rocket 45mm in 35 - there's a little bit of room in the back of the shoe; my ankles slide up as I walk but it doesn't fully come up.  

What do you guys think?  Here are my questions:

Will the 34.5 stretch out because my poor little toes are a little cramped?
Is the 35 too big?  It's definitely smaller than the Decollete 35 which is interesting.  I'm afraid that if it stretches too much...that might not be good, but it's pretty comfy now.

Thanks in advance for the expert help!


----------



## befrank

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I am a true US 6.5 and my Iriza half d'orsay 100 (slightly higher than your pair) is a 36.  Otherwise I get massive heel slippage.  Since your heel height is lower than mine you might be able to get away with a 36.5 without your feet sliding forward, but that is the maximum size I believe you should go for.
> With the d'orsay, the feet tends to get more heel slippage.  FYI my feet are normal width.
> 
> I hope this information somewhat helps.




Thanks! Should get my shoes on Monday so we will see.


----------



## Murdamama

Hi all! I want to preorder a pair of Pigalle Follies 100 and I'm wondering about sizing. I have a pair of Pigalle Spikes 120 in a 8.5 that fit me perfectly now, but I haven't worn them yet. Can anyone provide suggestions for Follies? My true size is an 8. Should I stick with a 38.5 or size down?


----------



## zeusthegreatest

Murdamama said:


> Hi all! I want to preorder a pair of Pigalle Follies 100 and I'm wondering about sizing. I have a pair of Pigalle Spikes 120 in a 8.5 that fit me perfectly now, but I haven't worn them yet. Can anyone provide suggestions for Follies? My true size is an 8. Should I stick with a 38.5 or size down?



i had to purchase my pigalle follies 100 over the phone and SA advised they r generous. i decided to stick with my standard size 38.  when i got the store and tried them on - i found them not so generous! i've been getting most of the recent new CLs in 38, my US size is 7.5, so i would not recommend sizing down.   37.5 was too tight and 38 is a little tight now, but will stretch as its patent leather, 38.5 had heel slippage but of course felt better in the toe box.  i took 38 home!


----------



## PurseACold

Murdamama said:


> Hi all! I want to preorder a pair of Pigalle Follies 100 and I'm wondering about sizing. I have a pair of Pigalle Spikes 120 in a 8.5 that fit me perfectly now, but I haven't worn them yet. Can anyone provide suggestions for Follies? My true size is an 8. Should I stick with a 38.5 or size down?



I sized up but not as much as with some of my other shoes. I wear a US 8.5 and generally wear a 39.5 or 39 in CLs but the 39.5 in PF 100 patent were way too big that I easily went with the 39.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

PurseACold said:


> I sized up but not as much as with some of my other shoes. I wear a US 8.5 and generally wear a 39.5 or 39 in CLs but the 39.5 in PF 100 patent were way too big that I easily went with the 39.


My P120s old cut is 36, So Kate 36.5, Pigalle Spikes 120 red/red with the leather being tougher than regular Pigalle 120s, I sized up to 36.5.  My Pigalle Follies 120s are a 36.5 as well.  I do not own the 100s but they were the same sizing as my PF 120s.  Therefore I think you can work a 38.5.

My US size is a true 6.5 fyi.  I hear bigger sizes beyond 8s, most people size up by half to 38.5 instead of 38.


----------



## xsmiles

xbebelove said:


> I would take the 37. Bianca's stretch out a lot and I take the same size in So Kate's and Biancas.. since you said the 37.5 is a little big, 37 should be your size in both


Oops. Haven't been back on this site for a looooong time. Thank you for your help/suggestion!!! :0) I really hope it fits!  Much appreciated!


----------



## xsmiles

Mariqueen said:


> I'm the same sizes as you but with 36 and 36.5, I bought the Bianca 140 in a 36. So, I would go with a 37


Thank you so much for your suggestion and help! Much appreciated!!! :0)


----------



## raerae84120

Need some help. I'm a size 8.5 in all US brand shoes and going to purchase my first CL. I'm going with bianca or very prive but my NM didn't have either in stock to try on. 

I do have wider than normal feet. Recommendation on size for either? 

Thank you!


----------



## Souzie

Okay, I need to ask about an oldie but goody...the privatitas.  I'm a 35 in closed toed CL's and for open toe sandals, I can do 35-36.  For those of you who own these...do you think I'll be okay with a 36?

TIA!!!


----------



## divababe

CL patents are known to stretch. Wear it around the house until you break it in before you take it out. The 34.5 looks good to me. The 35, you can either add a heel grip, but then it will still look big because of the gap. If you add a foot pedal, then your heel might be fine, but your tote box will be tight. I'd try it though before you return them.

I always like my CL to fit perfect or nearly perfect. It's your preference! Good luck and both are beautiful!





tustin said:


> I need advice - I finally received:
> 
> 
> 
> Decollete 70mm in 34.5 - feels tight in my toes but the back is good
> 
> 
> 
> Rocket 45mm in 35 - there's a little bit of room in the back of the shoe; my ankles slide up as I walk but it doesn't fully come up.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?  Here are my questions:
> 
> 
> 
> Will the 34.5 stretch out because my poor little toes are a little cramped?
> 
> Is the 35 too big?  It's definitely smaller than the Decollete 35 which is interesting.  I'm afraid that if it stretches too much...that might not be good, but it's pretty comfy now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the expert help!


----------



## Christina1219

Ladies I really need your help and advice. I am a newbie to CL, and yesterday my bf took me to Neiman&#8217;s to buy my first pair of CL&#8217;s for our 7 year anniversary. I tried on the patent Bianca&#8217;s 120mm in size 40, I&#8217;m normally a size 10 in US size, and I know that the patent leather will stretch a bit. The 40 went on perfectly, no struggle or stuffing was necessary, and it just hugged my foot just perfect. However, when I walked around I noticed that my toes especially on my left foot where cramped up in the toe box to where there was discomfort, and my toes were at the very end of the toe box too. The SA told me that they were out of 40.5 so I couldn&#8217;t try the next size up. So my big question is, would the patent leather on the 40 stretch out enough to where my toes wouldn&#8217;t be so cramped and ache?  Or would the 40.5 be a better size for me?


----------



## tustin

divababe said:


> CL patents are known to stretch. Wear it around the house until you break it in before you take it out. The 34.5 looks good to me. The 35, you can either add a heel grip, but then it will still look big because of the gap. If you add a foot pedal, then your heel might be fine, but your tote box will be tight. I'd try it though before you return them.
> 
> I always like my CL to fit perfect or nearly perfect. It's your preference! Good luck and both are beautiful!


Thank you!  I ended up returning the larger one to replace it with the Apostrophe Slingback in kid leather (size 35) - go figure but the size 35 in this style fits me perfectly!


----------



## divababe

tustin said:


> Thank you!  I ended up returning the larger one to replace it with the Apostrophe Slingback in kid leather (size 35) - go figure but the size 35 in this style fits me perfectly!




Awesome! Congrats on both beautiful CL!


----------



## divababe

You are right that patent does stretch, but I would say try 40.5 to compare. Due to the heel height, sometimes your foot slides forward and that may be why your left foot feel cramp. If you were trying them on and walking on carpet, think about how bad it would be on hard floor. 

One of the fashion blogger suggested putting a foot pedal in the shoe to avoid your foot sliding forward, you can try that with the 40 and 40.5 when they get them both in for you to try. Then you will know for sure! Good luck and can't wait for you to share your new shoes!



Christina1219 said:


> Ladies I really need your help and advice. I am a newbie to CL, and yesterday my bf took me to Neimans to buy my first pair of CLs for our 7 year anniversary. I tried on the patent Biancas 120mm in size 40, Im normally a size 10 in US size, and I know that the patent leather will stretch a bit. The 40 went on perfectly, no struggle or stuffing was necessary, and it just hugged my foot just perfect. However, when I walked around I noticed that my toes especially on my left foot where cramped up in the toe box to where there was discomfort, and my toes were at the very end of the toe box too. The SA told me that they were out of 40.5 so I couldnt try the next size up. So my big question is, would the patent leather on the 40 stretch out enough to where my toes wouldnt be so cramped and ache?  Or would the 40.5 be a better size for me?


----------



## rock_girl

Christina1219 said:


> Ladies I really need your help and advice. I am a newbie to CL, and yesterday my bf took me to Neimans to buy my first pair of CLs for our 7 year anniversary. I tried on the patent Biancas 120mm in size 40, Im normally a size 10 in US size, and I know that the patent leather will stretch a bit. The 40 went on perfectly, no struggle or stuffing was necessary, and it just hugged my foot just perfect. However, when I walked around I noticed that my toes especially on my left foot where cramped up in the toe box to where there was discomfort, and my toes were at the very end of the toe box too. The SA told me that they were out of 40.5 so I couldnt try the next size up. So my big question is, would the patent leather on the 40 stretch out enough to where my toes wouldnt be so cramped and ache?  Or would the 40.5 be a better size for me?




While the patent will stretch some, it won't stretch that much. It's common to take your Bianca size 1/2 size down from your CL TTS size.  My CL TTS is a 39.5 (my standard US size is a 9), and I take my Bianca in a 39.  

If your foot slides forward, then add a ball of foot pad to keep it back and/or heel grips.  Spenco makes a nice, reusable, ball of foot pad.


----------



## LoubeLover

Hi ladies! 
So I'm interested in buying a pair of Lisse booties (http://www.polyvore.com/christian_louboutin_lisse_100_nappa/thing?id=39047970) but since they don't sell them in store I have no idea how they'll fit. (from 2012 I believe)

I'm a 36.5 in heels and flats & my feet are narrow. 
I currently own:
Pigalle (patent) 120mm in 35.5
Iriza (kidskin) 100mm in 36.5
Fetilo in 36.5
Formentera wedges in 36.5
Ever glitter 100mm in 36.5
flats in 36.5 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! thank you


----------



## PeteD

I found this CL sizing chart, I believe it's accurate, so hopefully it will be helpful to people:


----------



## Belladiva79

Hi I'm wondering if the pigalle patent spikes 100mm run the same as the pigalle patent 100mm?


----------



## tfskating

Ok I just received my first pair of Pigalle 85 in black patent. I am usually a size 6.5 in for example Nine West in all my shoes, so I ordered a 36.5 cuz the guy I spoke with said they were TTS. The shoes technically fit, but my toes feel very squished in. I can feel the shoe pushing on my toes in the front. The width itself is pretty good actually doesn't feel too tight, just the toe squishing is the problem. 

I went to Holts to try them on, but they only had Pigalle 100 and the 37 fit perfect, but I heard they stretch a lot and mine are not 100 they are 85. 

Should I send them back for a size 37?


----------



## befrank

tfskating said:


> Ok I just received my first pair of Pigalle 85 in black patent. I am usually a size 6.5 in for example Nine West in all my shoes, so I ordered a 36.5 cuz the guy I spoke with said they were TTS. The shoes technically fit, but my toes feel very squished in. I can feel the shoe pushing on my toes in the front. The width itself is pretty good actually doesn't feel too tight, just the toe squishing is the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Holts to try them on, but they only had Pigalle 100 and the 37 fit perfect, but I heard they stretch a lot and mine are not 100 they are 85.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I send them back for a size 37?




That's a tough one, and it really comes down to preference. Lower heels do seem a bit more TTS. All my CLs are 85mm or shorter. To me, if it's more than just a little tight, I might go up a half size. Then again, how often do you plan to wear? I'm a true 6.5 in US sizing, but wear size 37-37.5 in CLs. I don't have any Pigalles, but my Iriza half d'orsay 85 fit perfectly in 37. My foot would barely fit in the 36.5. My others are Apostrophy in 37-37.5. I haven't worn any of them enough to comment on stretching yet.


----------



## itsmeL007

Hello!!

Newbie here!! If someone could help me understand.....What's  a safe way to stretch CL's? For instance I have a pair of Lapono's and I have NEVER worn them as they are snug to me!!

Thank you for any and all assistance


----------



## MASEML

tfskating said:


> Ok I just received my first pair of Pigalle 85 in black patent. I am usually a size 6.5 in for example Nine West in all my shoes, so I ordered a 36.5 cuz the guy I spoke with said they were TTS. The shoes technically fit, but my toes feel very squished in. I can feel the shoe pushing on my toes in the front. The width itself is pretty good actually doesn't feel too tight, just the toe squishing is the problem.
> 
> I went to Holts to try them on, but they only had Pigalle 100 and the 37 fit perfect, but I heard they stretch a lot and mine are not 100 they are 85.
> 
> Should I send them back for a size 37?



I own a pair of patent pigalles in 100mm, I got my standard size - not gonna lie, they are a very tight fit. I try not to walk a lot when I wear them. I was hoping they'd stretch over time, but 3 years later, they feel the same. Could be BC they are patent though....


----------



## Christchrist

Anyone with old and new Pigalle 120 knowledge know the sizing on hot chick?


----------



## MegsVC

Does pony hair usually stretch a fair bit or no? If I'm typically a 36.5 in pigalle 100 kid leather, would I be able to get away with a Pigalle follies 100 in 36 in pony hair?


----------



## timinic

xsouzie said:


> Okay, I need to ask about an oldie but goody...the privatitas.  I'm a 35 in closed toed CL's and for open toe sandals, I can do 35-36.  For those of you who own these...do you think I'll be okay with a 36?
> 
> TIA!!!



The privatitas are super cute and very lightweight.  I am a US 7.  I have the privatitas in a 37, but really needed 37.5, like with my closed-toe CLs.  I think 38 would look like a boat on my foot.  Hope that helps.


----------



## timinic

tfskating said:


> Ok I just received my first pair of Pigalle 85 in black patent. I am usually a size 6.5 in for example Nine West in all my shoes, so I ordered a 36.5 cuz the guy I spoke with said they were TTS. The shoes technically fit, but my toes feel very squished in. I can feel the shoe pushing on my toes in the front. The width itself is pretty good actually doesn't feel too tight, just the toe squishing is the problem.
> 
> I went to Holts to try them on, but they only had Pigalle 100 and the 37 fit perfect, but I heard they stretch a lot and mine are not 100 they are 85.
> 
> Should I send them back for a size 37?



I find the lower pigalles (like 85mm) to fit more like my usual CL size, which is a half size up from my US size.  I'm a US 7 and like anything lower than 100mm in 37.5.


----------



## Souzie

timinic said:


> The privatitas are super cute and very lightweight.  I am a US 7.  I have the privatitas in a 37, but really needed 37.5, like with my closed-toe CLs.  I think 38 would look like a boat on my foot.  Hope that helps.



Thank you 

The python privatitas I was watching ended at $150...$150!!! 

I think I'd need a 35, 35.5 at most. They were a 36 which probably would've been too loose, especially with the ankle straps.

Thanks again for the sizing info...I'll keep it in mind for next time!


----------



## timinic

xsouzie said:


> Thank you
> 
> The python privatitas I was watching ended at $150...$150!!!
> 
> I think I'd need a 35, 35.5 at most. They were a 36 which probably would've been too loose, especially with the ankle straps.
> 
> Thanks again for the sizing info...I'll keep it in mind for next time!



Wow, someone got an amazing deal. And yeah, if you see them again, snap them up quickly!


----------



## betty.lee

MegsVC said:


> Does pony hair usually stretch a fair bit or no? If I'm typically a 36.5 in pigalle 100 kid leather, would I be able to get away with a Pigalle follies 100 in 36 in pony hair?




my pony hair stretched quite a bit, I would say a half size.


----------



## MegsVC

betty.lee said:


> my pony hair stretched quite a bit, I would say a half size.



My Pigalle 36.5 in kid leather was snug at the toes at first, do you think a pony hair Pigalle follies in 36 would stretch enough to be comfortable? Sizing for the PF doesn't seem to be super consistent..
I really want them and they're a good price, just hesitant to pull the trigger and then have them not fit!


----------



## betty.lee

MegsVC said:


> My Pigalle 36.5 in kid leather was snug at the toes at first, do you think a pony hair Pigalle follies in 36 would stretch enough to be comfortable? Sizing for the PF doesn't seem to be super consistent..
> 
> I really want them and they're a good price, just hesitant to pull the trigger and then have them not fit!




the PF sizing is so inconsistent. I only have one pair and they are satin maxi fiori. I had to go a whole size up from my TTS. I bought it at 1/2 size up first and walked around the house a lot but they didn't stretch much for me. all I know is my SK pony fur has stretched a whole half size up because now I have heel slippage. I didn't notice much difference in the toe box tho.

sorry, that probably doesn't help you much. hopefully someone else that has PF in pony fur can give you better advice. &#128521;


----------



## MegsVC

betty.lee said:


> the PF sizing is so inconsistent. I only have one pair and they are satin maxi fiori. I had to go a whole size up from my TTS. I bought it at 1/2 size up first and walked around the house a lot but they didn't stretch much for me. all I know is my SK pony fur has stretched a whole half size up because now I have heel slippage. I didn't notice much difference in the toe box tho.
> 
> sorry, that probably doesn't help you much. hopefully someone else that has PF in pony fur can give you better advice. &#128521;



Thank you for your info  
Sale season is so stressful! Need to make a quick decision on the last pair left in a 36.. Hoping the pony hair is like suede, because I take 36 in suede FILO with almost room to spare, and 36 in patent Bianca.. I THINK I can make it work, but I keep hearing different things about the PF.. The PF sizing thread is all over the place! Yeesh! Hopefully someone chimes in, or I might just have to pull the trigger and hope that I don't need to remove any toes when they arrive..


----------



## atrain

Any advice about how to size Flo?

I'm a US 8/CL 39 in Pigalle 100, Corneille, Iriza, and 39.5 in Rolando

The ones I'm eyeing are suede, and I assume the suede will stretch a little more than patent, so should I go down a 1/2 size to accommodate stretching?


----------



## rdgldy

atrain said:


> Any advice about how to size Flo?
> 
> I'm a US 8/CL 39 in Pigalle 100, Corneille, Iriza, and 39.5 in Rolando
> 
> The ones I'm eyeing are suede, and I assume the suede will stretch a little more than patent, so should I go down a 1/2 size to accommodate stretching?


I size the same in my Flo that I do in the pigalle 100, but mine are leather not suede.


----------



## hockeymutt

Hey hows it going?! I'm trying to purchase a pair of belle 100mm for my wife and need help with sizing. We went into the store to find out they had none. But they let her try on the simples and what not. And the consensus was the 38's fit the best. We tried on a pair of 38.5 suede knee boots and she said they were a tad to big.

I called up 2 CL stores and they all said to order a 38? Can anyone confirm this? From the original topic it seems to order a .5 size up? Also to note she doesn't wear socks a lot so she would most likely be bare foot in these. thanks in advance!!

heres her sizing:
burberry: 38
tory burch: 7.5
simples: 38


----------



## DeviantRainbow

Looking for advice with Pigalle (100 or 85)

Was advised to take half to full size up yet ended up being half a size _down_ on Simple 100. Usually take a U.S. 5.5/ IT 36 but had to take a 5/ 35.5.

My feet are small and between a standard and wide fitting; standard is quite snug and wide has a little room in most shoes. Prada 5.5/ 36 in most styles seem to fit really well.


----------



## Kalos

DeviantRainbow said:


> Looking for advice with Pigalle (100 or 85)
> 
> Was advised to take half to full size up yet ended up being half a size _down_ on Simple 100. Usually take a U.S. 5.5/ IT 36 but had to take a 5/ 35.5.
> 
> My feet are small and between a standard and wide fitting; standard is quite snug and wide has a little room in most shoes. Prada 5.5/ 36 in most styles seem to fit really well.




I'm usually a 36 in non CLs. I've got 2 older pair of pigalles in patent 85mm heel in 36 & 35.5 in glitter. The glitter pair are a little snug, but not uncomfortably so, I haven't felt the need to stretch them. The 36 are comfortable but in time I think I'll need an insole.

I would say if you're a 35.5 in simple 100, go with 35.5 in pigalles.


----------



## nalexis2121

Hi ladies,

I got my hands on a pair or So Kates as a gift in a size 39.5 Im usually a 39.5 in my CL's US  8.5 but I take a 9 in some shoes depending on the cut.

the 39.5 is a bit snug in the toe box, its kid leather, should I stick with my 39.5 or try to locate a 40. I just worry the 40 will be to big! 

HELP!


----------



## tdennis

nalexis2121 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I got my hands on a pair or So Kates as a gift in a size 39.5 Im usually a 39.5 in my CL's US  8.5 but I take a 9 in some shoes depending on the cut.
> 
> the 39.5 is a bit snug in the toe box, its kid leather, should I stick with my 39.5 or try to locate a 40. I just worry the 40 will be to big!
> 
> HELP!


Keep the 39.5! They will certainly stretch to a perfect fit after a few wears. Congrats on your gift


----------



## Evemar82

Need Pigalle in Nude Patent help or patent leather help in general.

My TTS 37.5.

My first pair of louboutins were black lady peep in 37.5, needless to say they have stretched beyond wear.

I have glitter pigalle follies in a 37 and they feel snug now but worry they will stretch to much as well. 

Does the patent leather stretch more than other materials. Would I be better off in a 36.5 for a Pigalle 100 Nude Patent same for my lady peep when I repurchase?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Evemar82 said:


> Need Pigalle in Nude Patent help or patent leather help in general.
> 
> My TTS 37.5.
> 
> My first pair of louboutins were black lady peep in 37.5, needless to say they have stretched beyond wear.
> 
> I have glitter pigalle follies in a 37 and they feel snug now but worry they will stretch to much as well.
> 
> Does the patent leather stretch more than other materials. Would I be better off in a 36.5 for a Pigalle 100 Nude Patent same for my lady peep when I repurchase?


IMO 36.5 or P100 would be too small.
My TTS is a 37 (US6.5) and all my P100 is a 37 and my Lady Peeps are a 36.5 as well as my Pigalle Follies.  My P100s (old cut) are my go to shoes and I wear them a lot, but I have no problem.

I think you would want a 37 for LP and a 37/37.5 for P100.  As you are probably aware, the cut on the P100 has gotten higher as well, but there has been no size change for me.  I think the higher the cut the less likely to stretch out.

I hope this somewhat helps.


----------



## Alixis

Hi - I put this in the large size thread, but also asking here too - hopefully you have some tips for me!

I am a TTS US 10 and UK 7-8 in 'non-designer' brands. I have one pair of  CLs - the Hyper Prive from 2009, black patent in size 42. I hear this  one runs small?

I'm a 41-42 in Jimmy Choos, Gianvito Rossi, Guiseppe Zanotti depending  on if I'm wearing nylons, and if it's a sandal, pump or boot etc... I have  wide feet, often wear nylons (it's like they make your feet 1/2 to 1  size smaller!) and make good use of my wooden toe stretcher when needed   

I'm looking at pre-ordering a few CLs from B.Goodman - the So Pretty  100, the Confusa 100 and the Bandy 100. But all of them max out at a  size 41... Does any one know if these styles run small or if I might be  OK in a 41 (esp in nylons and after a wooden toe-stretcher has worked  its magic!) ...?

Also, do any ladies here have any experience with So Kate in the larger  sizes? For a US10 person, is 41, 41.5 or 42 better...? I seem to  remember reading that some US10 ladies even take a 40 or 40.5 in  Pigalle...

Thank you for any help and input - v.v.appreciated!


----------



## tdennis

Alixis said:


> Hi - I put this in the large size thread, but also asking here too - hopefully you have some tips for me!
> 
> I am a TTS US 10 and UK 7-8 in 'non-designer' brands. I have one pair of  CLs - the Hyper Prive from 2009, black patent in size 42. I hear this  one runs small?
> 
> I'm a 41-42 in Jimmy Choos, Gianvito Rossi, Guiseppe Zanotti depending  on if I'm wearing nylons, and if it's a sandal, pump or boot etc... I have  wide feet, often wear nylons (it's like they make your feet 1/2 to 1  size smaller!) and make good use of my wooden toe stretcher when needed
> 
> I'm looking at pre-ordering a few CLs from B.Goodman - the So Pretty  100, the Confusa 100 and the Bandy 100. But all of them max out at a  size 41... Does any one know if these styles run small or if I might be  OK in a 41 (esp in nylons and after a wooden toe-stretcher has worked  its magic!) ...?
> 
> Also, do any ladies here have any experience with So Kate in the larger  sizes? For a US10 person, is 41, 41.5 or 42 better...? I seem to  remember reading that some US10 ladies even take a 40 or 40.5 in  Pigalle...
> 
> Thank you for any help and input - v.v.appreciated!


I can't speak for anything but the So Kate question - I am a true US10 and I take a 40.5 in the So Kate and Pigalle 120. They will be tight at at first but will stretch to your foot, promise


----------



## Alixis

tdennis said:


> I can't speak for anything but the So Kate question - I am a true US10 and I take a 40.5 in the So Kate and Pigalle 120. They will be tight at at first but will stretch to your foot, promise


Thank you for the input, *tdennis*! May I ask you if you would say your feet are on the narrow, 'normal' or wider side of the scale? Thank you!

Also - as a fellow US10 person - do you have any other CLs? Could you tell me which ones and which sizes for present and future reference? Thank you!!  xx


----------



## tdennis

Hey! I would say my feet are on the average to slightly wide side of the scale. I also have Lady Peep and took a 42 in those. Unfortunately, my CL collection is only limited to those few pairs. I am hoping to grow it slowly but surely 

Hope this helps!


----------



## tdennis

Alixis said:


> Thank you for the input, *tdennis*! May I ask you if you would say your feet are on the narrow, 'normal' or wider side of the scale? Thank you!
> 
> Also - as a fellow US10 person - do you have any other CLs? Could you tell me which ones and which sizes for present and future reference? Thank you!!  xx




Hey! I would say my feet are on the average to slightly wide side of the scale. I also have Lady Peep and took a 42 in those. Unfortunately, my CL collection is only limited to those few pairs. I am hoping to grow it slowly but surely 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Alixis

tdennis said:


> Hey! I would say my feet are on the average to slightly wide side of the scale. I also have Lady Peep and took a 42 in those. Unfortunately, my CL collection is only limited to those few pairs. I am hoping to grow it slowly but surely
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thank you for your help - much appreciated!!  xx


----------



## Evemar82

Does anyone own denim spiked Pigalle 120.

Do they give as much stretch as the other materials?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Evemar82 said:


> Does anyone own denim spiked Pigalle 120.
> 
> 
> 
> Do they give as much stretch as the other materials?




I used to and yes they stretch quite a bit.  38.5 was .5 down and I ended up having to sell.


----------



## Natasha210

Hi all!
Need help regarding rantus orlato sizing
My US size 7.5 to 8
CL sizes pigalle follies 38/38.5, iriza 37, filo 38, grosgrain bow flats 38

Do you think i could fit into a 37
Thanks &#128522;


----------



## hermosa_vogue

atrain said:


> Any advice about how to size Flo?
> 
> I'm a US 8/CL 39 in Pigalle 100, Corneille, Iriza, and 39.5 in Rolando
> 
> The ones I'm eyeing are suede, and I assume the suede will stretch a little more than patent, so should I go down a 1/2 size to accommodate stretching?



I take Flo half a size bigger than Pigalle 100/Corneille but that's a patent Flo.  With suede Flo maybe you could go TTS?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

DeviantRainbow said:


> Looking for advice with Pigalle (100 or 85)
> 
> Was advised to take half to full size up yet ended up being half a size _down_ on Simple 100. Usually take a U.S. 5.5/ IT 36 but had to take a 5/ 35.5.
> 
> My feet are small and between a standard and wide fitting; standard is quite snug and wide has a little room in most shoes. Prada 5.5/ 36 in most styles seem to fit really well.



I take Simple 100 half a size down from TTS too.  I also take Pigalle 100/85 half a size down (I'm 35 in all those styles).  I can wear 35.5 or 36 in Prada


----------



## cathe_kim

If I am in between 35 & 35.5 in pigalle should I take Love Me in 35? I know that the love me runs small to size but I'm wondering since it's the same style as pigalle the sizing would also be the same?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

cathe_kim said:


> If I am in between 35 & 35.5 in pigalle should I take Love Me in 35? I know that the love me runs small to size but I'm wondering since it's the same style as pigalle the sizing would also be the same?


It is the same exact sizing as the Pigalle whether it be a 100 or 120.
My old cut P120 is a 36 and P100 is a 37.  Love Me 120 is a 36 and Love Me 100 are a 37 for me.
Hope this helps.


----------



## cathe_kim

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> It is the same exact sizing as the Pigalle whether it be a 100 or 120.
> My old cut P120 is a 36 and P100 is a 37.  Love Me 120 is a 36 and Love Me 100 are a 37 for me.
> Hope this helps.


 
Thanks so much Helen! I ended up getting them so I'll be doing a collective reveal.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

cathe_kim said:


> Thanks so much Helen! I ended up getting them so I'll be doing a collective reveal.


Looking forward to it!
I am thinking of doing a reveal as well but too lazy ugh!


----------



## bem3231

Hi ladies!

I am looking to order CL's online for the first time ever, and so have a sizing question...

I have two pair of 100mm CL's, and am a 41 in both of those.  I am looking at a 70mm fifi, but the largest available size is 40.5.  Is it conceivable that I could fit the 40.5 in this style given the lower heel height?  

My other two pairs are both open toe styles - the 'Karina" caged bootie, and I don't know the style name of my other one...

Any feedback would be most appreciated - thank you!!


----------



## dmand2

Hi ladies

I'm a newbie to this forum. Love it! I wear a 40 in 120 So Kates (I make one 40.5 work because I HAD to have it) and Pigalle Follies, Lady Peeps, and Lady Peep Slings. I'd like to add a Daffodile to my collection and have found one in kid leather at a great price, but it's a 40.5. I've seen people advise going TTS, but do you think I could make this work, perhaps with a shoe insert if required, or would it be just too big (nothing that kid leather stretches more than patent)?

Thanks in advance for your advice!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

I think you will be fine. I wear a 38.5 or 39 in So Kate's but my Daffodile is 39.5 which is .5 up from my tts size of 39. Daffodile runs small for most.


----------



## dmand2

Mrs. MFH said:


> I think you will be fine. I wear a 38.5 or 39 in So Kate's but my Daffodile is 39.5 which is .5 up from my tts size of 39. Daffodile runs small for most.


Thank you so much Mrs MFH! That makes me feel much more comfortable taking the chance on these without trying them on first. I really appreciate it!!


----------



## LouBouNewbie

Good afternoon, y'all. 
I'd greatly appreciate some sizing advice on the pointed toe Paulina flats. 
I am a 7 in most US sizes. 
All of my CL heels are 37's (120 Bianca, 100 Simple, 140 Vendome, 120 Very Prive). 
I don't know how flats would fit. 
Any advice would be appreciated. 

TYIA


----------



## Gingerlicious

Think I need to find SK 38 (TTS 7.5) - looking to buy my first pair and reading 'buy a size up'.


----------



## mayy.

Hi guys, I am going to get the Follies Spikes Glitter 100mm Pumps in Ivory online, but I'm not sure what size should I get since I heard they run big. 

I tried on So Kate 120mm in store, size 39 fitted me but there was a little gap at the back side. Size 38.5 fitted me as well, but it is a bit too thight.
I also have tried Pigalle Spikes 100mm a few times ago, size 39 fitted me well for this one.

My feet length is around 24.8 - 24.9cm (measuring from the end of the thumb until the very back of my feet). 

Here are my shoe sizes for other brands:
- 39 in Valentino Rockstud 100mm Pumps
- 39.5 - 40 in Valentino Rockstud Kitten 65mm Heels
- 38.5 in Valentino Rockstud Flats
- 39.5 in Saint Laurent Tribute 75 100mm Sandals 
- 38.5 in Manolo Blahnik Hangisi 105mm Pumps
- 38.5 in Charlotte Olympia Debbie 100mm Pumps

I hope the information helps.

Looking forward for your replies.
Thanks!


----------



## abs678

I have these, they are amazing in person. I wear 35.5 or 36 in rockstud 100 mm, i took a 35.5 in these, without need to break them in. Any bigger and the shoe wouldn't work because it does run slightly large. So Kate's in 35.5 pinch more at the toe but still fit. I have average feet, not wide/fat/narrow if that helps. Take your true size or half size down, but my bet is on true size.


----------



## grkbella03

Just purchased very new prive in patent leather. Leather seems stiff but does anyone know if it ever stretches? It's extremely tight on my big toe but if it stretches I could probably keep them. I'm a size 11 but ordered it in 42.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

grkbella03 said:


> Just purchased very new prive in patent leather. Leather seems stiff but does anyone know if it ever stretches? It's extremely tight on my big toe but if it stretches I could probably keep them. I'm a size 11 but ordered it in 42.



i have the same question. got a 35 but it so tight on my left feet. but slight loose on my rit. donno if i should keep it or exchange for a 35.5 and pad the rit one.


----------



## mayy.

abs678 said:


> I have these, they are amazing in person. I wear 35.5 or 36 in rockstud 100 mm, i took a 35.5 in these, without need to break them in. Any bigger and the shoe wouldn't work because it does run slightly large. So Kate's in 35.5 pinch more at the toe but still fit. I have average feet, not wide/fat/narrow if that helps. Take your true size or half size down, but my bet is on true size.


Hi! Do they stretch over time? I'm quite convinced to get size 38.5 for these, the same size with my Manolo Blahnik Hangisi 105 Pumps. Do you know if they fit the same?


----------



## caitvee

Hi! I have follies in suede, which is obviously the most stretchy material, and got a 39. I'm a 39 in pretty much everything but certain types of CLs - any patent leather CL I always go a half size up to 39.5. I don't own any spikes, however, my gfs that do always say that they go up a half size in spike CLs because they are as stiff as the patent. Hope this helps! They look amazing.


----------



## Glmrkillz

Hello! 
Do these heels run small? I'm a true 8 and I'm curious if these would fit? I own a pair of Gine flats in a 38.5 and they fit perfect but I believe the toe area is a bit more narrow with these heels. I'm waiting for the seller to send me measurements. The bidding ends in 3+ hours, so I wanted to post this is case I dont hear back before the auction ends. Thanks in advance!!

Christian Louboutin Beauty Cognac 100mm Heels 38.5
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171658258644


----------



## YveYYC

Hello - please help me figure out what size I should wear for pigalle 100, pigalle 120, and So Kate. I am looking for a pair of the pigalle 100 spikes, and most likely it will be patent.

I am usually a size 7.5US in non designer shoes (pour la victorie, kors etc), but sometimes find a smaller 8 with insoles to be more comfortable. I have wide feet but normal length toes.

Would really appreciate any help as my local store has a ridiculously tiny selection.


----------



## PurseACold

I wear an 8.5US in general and tend to wear a 39 or 39.5 in Louboutins depending on the style and material. I have a wide foot, so I sometimes need to size up to 39.5 to fit it  Pertinently, in Pigalle patent spikes 100mm, I wear a 39.5 because the patent leather and the spikes are so stiff. And for Pigalle 100mm in patent leather without spikes, I tend also to wear a 39.5 comfortably. Here's my question: for Pigalle spikes with kid leather 100mm, any suggestions about whether I should take the same size as my Pigalle patents (with or without spikes) or get a 39? I'm worried that the spikes on kid leather might diminish the usual stretching that kid leather undergoes, but I'm not sure. Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## shoes4ever

PurseACold said:


> I wear an 8.5US in general and tend to wear a 39 or 39.5 in Louboutins depending on the style and material. I have a wide foot, so I sometimes need to size up to 39.5 to fit it  Pertinently, in Pigalle patent spikes 100mm, I wear a 39.5 because the patent leather and the spikes are so stiff. And for Pigalle 100mm in patent leather without spikes, I tend also to wear a 39.5 comfortably. Here's my question: for Pigalle spikes with kid leather 100mm, any suggestions about whether I should take the same size as my Pigalle patents (with or without spikes) or get a 39? I'm worried that the spikes on kid leather might diminish the usual stretching that kid leather undergoes, but I'm not sure. Thanks for your thoughts!



Purse - your right about the spiked kid leather. It doesn't stretch as much as plain kid. All my 100mm spiked napa/kid pigalles are the same size as my 100mm spiked patent pigalles. Ditto for the pigalle spiked flats as well. So yeah stick to 39.5.


----------



## PurseACold

shoes4ever said:


> Purse - your right about the spiked kid leather. It doesn't stretch as much as plain kid. All my 100mm spiked napa/kid pigalles are the same size as my 100mm spiked patent pigalles. Ditto for the pigalle spiked flats as well. So yeah stick to 39.5.


You're a godsend. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## abs678

These are definitely stiffer than suede, or patent in my opinion. I won't count on them to stretch. I took my TTS, but I am expecting so my feet may be a little wider than usual. I expect them to fit fine with a pad or too inside if my feet really narrow that much afterward.


----------



## dmand2

Hi Mrs MFH (and all)

My Black Kid Daffodiles arrived today and I ADORE them!!!! 

(Just to recap, I got a 40.5, but my TTS in Pigalle/So Kate 120 etc is 40.)

There is a bit of slippage at my ankle when I walk in these, but pretty minor. I think as the leather stretches out, I might need to put in a heel insert.

Would you recommend I stick to the 40.5 for future Daffodiles or go down to a 40? 

Also I'm now wanting to purchase a pair of Christian Louboutin DAS SLING pumps, which is another style new to me. Would you suggest I go for a 40 or a 40.5?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

That's a tough one, if you already have heel slippage I would definitely just stick to a 40 in future Daffodiles, because the heel is so high you don't want any slippage or any reason to cause you to slip. I'm not familiar with the other style but the one sling I had was to small in my TTS. I didn't like how my heel hung off the back so I sold it and think a .5 size up would've fit better. Good luck! Post model pics of your Daffs when you can


----------



## dmand2

Mrs. MFH said:


> That's a tough one, if you already have heel slippage I would definitely just stick to a 40 in future Daffodiles, because the heel is so high you don't want any slippage or any reason to cause you to slip. I'm not familiar with the other style but the one sling I had was to small in my TTS. I didn't like how my heel hung off the back so I sold it and think a .5 size up would've fit better. Good luck! Post model pics of your Daffs when you can


Thanks for replying so quickly. I'm a bit torn about the Daffodiles because the overall fit was really good (toe box especially), but there was the smallest bit of slippage at the heel and I know the kid leather stretches the most. 

The Daf Sling is basically a Daffodile in sling style. I've attached a pic. I suppose if I went for the 40.5 and it felt a bit loose, I could have the elastic at the heel strap altered.

FYI - I wear a 40 for both Lady Peep and Lady Peep Slings.

Here are pics of my new gorgeous Black Kid Daffodiles!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

dmand2 said:


> Hi Mrs MFH (and all)
> 
> My Black Kid Daffodiles arrived today and I ADORE them!!!!
> 
> (Just to recap, I got a 40.5, but my TTS in Pigalle/So Kate 120 etc is 40.)
> 
> There is a bit of slippage at my ankle when I walk in these, but pretty minor. I think as the leather stretches out, I might need to put in a heel insert.
> 
> Would you recommend I stick to the 40.5 for future Daffodiles or go down to a 40?
> 
> Also I'm now wanting to purchase a pair of Christian Louboutin DAS SLING pumps, which is another style new to me. Would you suggest I go for a 40 or a 40.5?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


With the Daffs you definitely want to size down if you even have a slight bit of heel slippage.
I have a friend who wore it to death and she cannot even walk in them wearing thick tights.  No inserts help.  The toe-box might be really tough in the beginning, but with those thick platforms, you really need the shoes to really hug your feet.  Mine hugs me like no end, yet I fell once losing my balance.  Kid also stretches a lot.

Sorry, I do not know anything about slingbacks, IMO, I hate having the sling hang off my heels stepping on them as I walk.  I even hate seeing girls wearing their shoes that way so make sure they fit you well.  Good luck hun!


----------



## dmand2

Thanks for your advice. A bit unsure what to do now since I love my new Dafs and got them at an amazing price on eBay. I'd hate to lose them, but also don't want shoes that aren't going to work.  Sounds like I'll definitely need a 40 in the Daf Sling.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

dmand2 said:


> Thanks for your advice. A bit unsure what to do now since I love my new Dafs and got them at an amazing price on eBay. I'd hate to lose them, but also don't want shoes that aren't going to work.  Sounds like I'll definitely need a 40 in the Daf Sling.







HelenOfTroy45 said:


> With the Daffs you definitely want to size down if you even have a slight bit of heel slippage.
> I have a friend who wore it to death and she cannot even walk in them wearing thick tights.  No inserts help.  The toe-box might be really tough in the beginning, but with those thick platforms, you really need the shoes to really hug your feet.  Mine hugs me like no end, yet I fell once losing my balance.  Kid also stretches a lot.
> 
> Sorry, I do not know anything about slingbacks, IMO, I hate having the sling hang off my heels stepping on them as I walk.  I even hate seeing girls wearing their shoes that way so make sure they fit you well.  Good luck hun!




I agree, I can see the gap in the pics. These shoes fit so different. I couldn't get my feet in a 39 TTS let alone sizing down but mine are Python and maybe that's why. You could always hold on to them until you find the right size though.


----------



## dmand2

Mrs. MFH said:


> I agree, I can see the gap in the pics. These shoes fit so different. I couldn't get my feet in a 39 TTS let alone sizing down but mine are Python and maybe that's why. You could always hold on to them until you find the right size though.


They definitely vary so much between styles and fabrics. Devestated about my dafs as I LOVE them...:cry:


----------



## dmand2

Hi ladies

I'm interested in purchasing a pair of Black Suede Iriza D'Orsay Pumps, which the seller has listed as 110mm height, but I'm only aware of Irizas coming in 110 or 120 so I'm not sure if this is correct.

Although I wear a 40 in 120 So Kates and Pigalles, I recently purchased Patent Irizas and had to half size down to 39.5.

These suede Irizas seem to be an older style, so I'm not sure if the cut will be different and therefore if TTS will work for me, although I'm also wary as suede certainly stretches perhaps the most of all fabrics.

I'd love some guidance as to how I should approach the sizing issue here. Thanks!


----------



## dmand2

dmand2 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm interested in purchasing a pair of Black Suede Iriza D'Orsay Pumps, which the seller has listed as 110mm height, but I'm only aware of Irizas coming in 110 or 120 so I'm not sure if this is correct.
> 
> Although I wear a 40 in 120 So Kates and Pigalles, I recently purchased Patent Irizas and had to half size down to 39.5.
> 
> These suede Irizas seem to be an older style, so I'm not sure if the cut will be different and therefore if TTS will work for me, although I'm also wary as suede certainly stretches perhaps the most of all fabrics.
> 
> I'd love some guidance as to how I should approach the sizing issue here. Thanks!


Hi all

As an update, the seller has provided the following pic of the heel height. Can anyone figure out if it is a 110, 111, or 120 heel?

And sizing advice based on this would be most appreciated?


----------



## drdivyne

Hello all! I'm currently stalking ebay for a few different styles that I'm interested in. I'm looking for either a pair of Lamu booties, Miss Fast Plato booties or Pitou shoes. 

In typically a true 7.5 in US shoes. I'm a 38 in aldo. 

I can wear a 38 in Daffs (though I returned them because the pitch was too uncomfortable for me), a 37.5 in Palais Royal, and a 38 in watersnake Biancas. I have a pair of patent Bianca that are 37.5 but are so tight they are strictly going out to dinner shoes. 

I've been able to find a miss fast plato in 39 and a pitou in 38. Do any of you lovelies know about these styles. Could an insert help with the Miss Fast Platos? Thanks in advance for any responses!


----------



## Nene1819

Hi ladies,
I am interested in purchasing a CL shoe from the Spring 15 collection. The name of the shoes is *OTROT*. Color is Mint Suede Anyone have any info to the sizing/fit of this shoe? I understand that they come in 100mm and 120mm. 
I have wide feet and wear US 81/2. I don't know my true CL size because seems I am all over the place with sizing as you can see below.
I currently own the 
Pigalle(2011) 38.5
So Kate 39
Follies 39
Highness 39.5
I've included a link to the CL website. Thanks!

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/otrot-suede.html


----------



## Bearie84

Hi Ladies, 
Wondering if you could help me out for the sizing of the Christian Louboutin Gamma Talon Glitter Slingback Sandal. My regular US size is 7.5, true CL size is 38. I'm looking at these on ebay and been tempting so bad! I don't know if I show go with the 37.5 or 38.5. Sadly no 38 available on ebay  

Here is the shoe info 
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Chri...gback-Sandal-Gold-Platine/prod96830026/p.prod


----------



## Glmrkillz

Any guidance in regard to Ladies' Christian Louboutin 'Grapi' 120mm Heel Platform Pumps? Would a CL 39 be closer to an US 8, 8.5, or 9? I didn't see this style on the list. Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Natasha210

Could someone please advise how the sizing of the toboggan flats run?  Thanks in advance


----------



## krobison1960

I am purchasing my first pair (hopefully 2) of Louboutin shoes. In most shoes I wear a 6.5. Every once in a while I have to purchase a 6 but not too often. I recently purchased a size 36 in BiBi Leather Platform and they should be on their way in a day or so. Was this the correct size?


Also, I would like to purchase the Lady Peep Spikes in flannel from Ebay. The listing reads 37.7/7 .... They are pre-loved on Ebay so are already stretched a bit I'm guessing. Do these happen to run very small? I want these to fit my 6.5 foot sooooo bad.


Any input would be great ladies.
Kim


----------



## befrank

krobison1960 said:


> I am purchasing my first pair (hopefully 2) of Louboutin shoes. In most shoes I wear a 6.5. Every once in a while I have to purchase a 6 but not too often. I recently purchased a size 36 in BiBi Leather Platform and they should be on their way in a day or so. Was this the correct size?
> 
> 
> Also, I would like to purchase the Lady Peep Spikes in flannel from Ebay. The listing reads 37.7/7 .... They are pre-loved on Ebay so are already stretched a bit I'm guessing. Do these happen to run very small? I want these to fit my 6.5 foot sooooo bad.
> 
> 
> Any input would be great ladies.
> Kim




I am a 6.5 in shoes and my CLs range from 37-37.5.


----------



## brakefashion

krobison1960 said:


> I am purchasing my first pair (hopefully 2) of Louboutin shoes. In most shoes I wear a 6.5. Every once in a while I have to purchase a 6 but not too often. I recently purchased a size 36 in BiBi Leather Platform and they should be on their way in a day or so. Was this the correct size?
> 
> 
> Also, I would like to purchase the Lady Peep Spikes in flannel from Ebay. The listing reads 37.7/7 .... They are pre-loved on Ebay so are already stretched a bit I'm guessing. Do these happen to run very small? I want these to fit my 6.5 foot sooooo bad.
> 
> 
> Any input would be great ladies.
> Kim


 
I wear a 9.5 to 10US....I wear a 40-40.5 in CL.  I have 4 Bibi shoes.  They are all a 40.  The suede ones I have to add heel pads because the stretch out more.

My Lady Peeps are a 40 and I should of bought a 40.5.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Nene1819

Nene1819 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am interested in purchasing a CL shoe from the Spring 15 collection. The name of the shoes is *OTROT*. Color is Mint Suede Anyone have any info to the sizing/fit of this shoe? I understand that they come in 100mm and 120mm.
> I have wide feet and wear US 81/2. I don't know my true CL size because seems I am all over the place with sizing as you can see below.
> I currently own the
> Pigalle(2011) 38.5
> So Kate 39
> Follies 39
> Highness 39.5
> I've included a link to the CL website. Thanks!
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/otrot-suede.html




If anyone is interested theses shoe run tts. I got a 38.5. I could have gotten a 9 as well.


----------



## crabswell

Anyone know the sizing for the Iriza Glitter pumps? I am a US 8. Average width. This is URGENT!


----------



## akillian24

Chester Fille sizing anyone?  It's a 120 pitch.

I wear (old) 120 Pigalles in a 36. TTS CL is slightly generously fitting 37 (Pigalle Follie 100s, Fifi, VP).  36.5 in So Kates or something like a suede Daf if I want the extra stick if I'm up that high.  

My fear with a peep toe is toe hang if I size too small. No tarantula toes!


----------



## RightasRain

Hello, everyone! This is my first time posting anything in the CL forum. I'm looking for sizing help with the old style of Pigalle. I know it supposedly ran big. Here's all the information I can think of to assist you...

I wear anything from a 6.5 to a 7.5 depending on the brand, but most often a 7. I have narrow feet, a high arch and long toes. I wear a 36.5 in Jimmy Choo Abel, a 36.5 in Valentino Rockstud Slingbacks, a 37.5 in CL Daffodil and I just sold a 37.5 in CL Lady Peep 150mm for feeling a bit too tight and short. What size do you think I would need in the original Pigalle? Thank you so much!


----------



## brakefashion

RightasRain said:


> Hello, everyone! This is my first time posting anything in the CL forum. I'm looking for sizing help with the old style of Pigalle. I know it supposedly ran big. Here's all the information I can think of to assist you...
> 
> I wear anything from a 6.5 to a 7.5 depending on the brand, but most often a 7. I have narrow feet, a high arch and long toes. I wear a 36.5 in Jimmy Choo Abel, a 36.5 in Valentino Rockstud Slingbacks, a 37.5 in CL Daffodil and I just sold a 37.5 in CL Lady Peep 150mm for feeling a bit too tight and short. What size do you think I would need in the original Pigalle? Thank you so much!


 
Well I have 3 pair that are the older style.  I wear a 40-40.5 in CLs.  2 pair are a 40 and the other a 39.5.  I put heel pads in the 40s and they feel the best.  The 39.5 my toes feel tighter.


----------



## RightasRain

brakefashion said:


> Well I have 3 pair that are the older style.  I wear a 40-40.5 in CLs.  2 pair are a 40 and the other a 39.5.  I put heel pads in the 40s and they feel the best.  The 39.5 my toes feel tighter.



I've heard they run bigger than other CL styles. Do you think that's true? Should I try a 37? You can wear the 39.5 but they're a little tight in the toe box for you?


----------



## brakefashion

RightasRain said:


> I've heard they run bigger than other CL styles. Do you think that's true? Should I try a 37? You can wear the 39.5 but they're a little tight in the toe box for you?


 
If you are getting the 120s...you could go down 1/2 a size and they will prob still work.  If you are getting 100s...I stick with my normal size.
I like my normal size more.  The toes just look better.  I don't mind putting in the heel pads.  I have leather ones from Amazon.


----------



## RightasRain

brakefashion said:


> If you are getting the 120s...you could go down 1/2 a size and they will prob still work.  If you are getting 100s...I stick with my normal size.
> I like my normal size more.  The toes just look better.  I don't mind putting in the heel pads.  I have leather ones from Amazon.



Thanks so much for the advice


----------



## agnali

Hi,
I need your help. My Louboutin heels are 85 cm and I'm size 38,5 in all of them ( Pigalle, Ronron anf Fifi), and I would like to buy You YOU in 85 cm (open toe), are they true to size? should I buy half size up or can I keep buying 38,5
Thank you


----------



## Glmrkillz

Hello! Anyone have any tips on CL grapi sizing? I'm an 8 and usually wear either a CL 38.5 or 39. I didn't see this style on the list. Thanks in advance!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301555794290

NEW CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN GRAPI 120 BLACK LEATHER PUMP SHOES 8.5 / 38.5


----------



## Ashleyyelle

Hi everyone! 

I'm purchasing my first pair of CLs for a wedding this summer.

My US size is a 7.5 and I have fairly average width feet. 

I'm interested in the new simple pumps. 85 or 100mm, I haven't decided yet. Would you recommend sticking with my TTS 37.5 or going up a 1/2 size or more?

Thank you!


----------



## Nymf

Ladies, do these run smaller or larger? I'm a size 39,5 in decolletes and pigalles


----------



## SundayFunday

I seriously cannot thank this forum enough. I registered just so that I could comment and express my gratitude. 

I was getting ready to sell off my New Simple 100 in patent just sitting in my closet bc my toes were feeling/looking too bunched up and I wasn't able to wear them. I googled "how to stretch the toebox on my louboutins" and an older thread on this forum popped up. I decided to give the alcohol+sock method a go. I made 50/50 mixture of rubbing alcohol and water, used a cotton pad to apply the alcohol solution to the insides of the toebox, then doubled up socks and walked around the house/sat down for about 15 minutes total. 

OMG! It worked!! I seriously cannot believe how quick and easy that was! I was a little skeptical but in hindsight I wish I had taken before and after photos of my toes in the shoes to prove how well this method worked. 

Many many thanks to all you Loubou pro's out there!


----------



## Glmrkillz

Hi there! Did you ever get an answer to your grapi sizing inquiry? I was told there there are answers out there, but I've already searched through the whole forum. I'm fairly new on here, so I could be missing something.  Almost 20 minutes later, I haven't been able to locate the answer. Lol Thank you!!!


----------



## 9to5

SundayFunday said:


> I seriously cannot thank this forum enough. I registered just so that I could comment and express my gratitude.
> 
> I was getting ready to sell off my New Simple 100 in patent just sitting in my closet bc my toes were feeling/looking too bunched up and I wasn't able to wear them. I googled "how to stretch the toebox on my louboutins" and an older thread on this forum popped up. I decided to give the alcohol+sock method a go. I made 50/50 mixture of rubbing alcohol and water, used a cotton pad to apply the alcohol solution to the insides of the toebox, then doubled up socks and walked around the house/sat down for about 15 minutes total.
> 
> OMG! It worked!! I seriously cannot believe how quick and easy that was! I was a little skeptical but in hindsight I wish I had taken before and after photos of my toes in the shoes to prove how well this method worked.
> 
> Many many thanks to all you Loubou pro's out there!



I always use shoe stretching spray. But it takes about 3 times doing it to get them right. I will have to try it next time.


----------



## Shayan

Hi everyone, 

I just bought the Decollete 554 nude patent heels in 100mm. 
I normally only wear heels at weddings and have so far never worn pointy toe ones like these. 
I'm normally a U.S. size 10, my feet are wider than average I think and if it makes sense my big toe a little longer than the others. 
So at the suggestion of the salesperson, I bought them in a size 10 (she showed me hers that she'd bought in a bigger size, and now her feet slips out of it as it stretched). They were perfect when I wore them with a stocking on.. However, without it, they're perfect from the back as there's no gap but from the front, my toes get a bit squished.. Should I go for a bigger size or try to stretch them out?


----------



## brakefashion

Shayan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just bought the Decollete 554 nude patent heels in 100mm.
> I normally only wear heels at weddings and have so far never worn pointy toe ones like these.
> I'm normally a U.S. size 10, my feet are wider than average I think and if it makes sense my big toe a little longer than the others.
> So at the suggestion of the salesperson, I bought them in a size 10 (she showed me hers that she'd bought in a bigger size, and now her feet slips out of it as it stretched). They were perfect when I wore them with a stocking on.. However, without it, they're perfect from the back as there's no gap but from the front, my toes get a bit squished.. Should I go for a bigger size or try to stretch them out?


 

Yes I say go .5 up.  It helps.  If my heel starts to slip I just add Heel pads.  That feels better then the squish.


----------



## Shayan

Thank you !


----------



## kb18

Hello everyone,

I'm new to CLs and TPF (quickly becoming addicted to both!), and I have a sizing question that I'm hoping I can find some help with. I recently purchased my first two pairs of CLs (in the same day) -- the decollete 554 in black kid leather, and the new very prive in nude patent. The decollete is a 37.5, and I'm very confident that it is the perfect size, even with slight stretching from several wears. The new very prive is the one I'm questioning, though. I originally bought it in 37.5 as well, but I just felt like I was trying to squeeze my foot into a shoe that was too small. After giving my feet a break from heels (to diminish any potential swelling as I wear heels daily), I went to the boutique to try on a 38. The 38 felt much better, and I even tried on a 38.5, but it felt a little too big as I could already feel a little wiggle room on my heel. That was on Sunday, and I have worn the 38s around the house for a couple of hours every day since then in an attempt to break them in. After a couple of hours though, I am in a lot of pain! The height is no issue, it is really just in the toe box. I feel like maybe there is just not enough room for my toes in there. 

Has anyone else worn this shoe? I know it is a newer style, but it appears to be growing popular quickly. If so, do they get better? With all of the CL experience here, does anyone have advice for me? Should I stick it out, or give up? 

I am a 37.5 in my Valentino's, and a 7.5 in most of my other heels (I have some patent BCBGs). I have Coach heels in size 8, and there is a small heel gap, but I am able to walk in them. I consider my foot to be of average width. 

Any and all help with this would be greatly appreciated. I have asked SAs and have heard mixed things, so I'm hoping that going straight to the women who love CLs the most will help! Thanks so much!


----------



## Epiphany30

Hello,

I would like to know the size that I would be in Lady Lynch. 

1.	Non-CL brand shoes: 7 (round toe box) 7.5 (pointy toe box)
2.	Width of feet: Average 
3.	CLs Owned or Tried on: None
4.	CL Style Desired: Lady Lynch 
5.	CL Season: Unknown. Used pair in glitter Fuxia. 
6.	Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121581724976

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## ashtonia

Can anyone offer some sizing advice?

I'm wanting a pair of pointy toe nude CLs...but I am not a huge fan of toe cleavage. Based on some photos I've seen on here of gals wearing the Pigalle's, there is a LOT of toe showing...but then other times it looks fine....so confused! Why is this?

I have heard that the So Kate's have a bigger toe box, but I know I wouldn't be able to walk in them because they're too high. 

So I guess I'm wondering which pointed toe shoe would be best for minimal toe cleavage? That also comes in 100 mm or less?

Thanks!


----------



## ssl2013

ashtonia said:


> Can anyone offer some sizing advice?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wanting a pair of pointy toe nude CLs...but I am not a huge fan of toe cleavage. Based on some photos I've seen on here of gals wearing the Pigalle's, there is a LOT of toe showing...but then other times it looks fine....so confused! Why is this?
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that the So Kate's have a bigger toe box, but I know I wouldn't be able to walk in them because they're too high.
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I'm wondering which pointed toe shoe would be best for minimal toe cleavage? That also comes in 100 mm or less?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




but actually CL is quite famous especially for his idea of toe cleavage.. maybe you chose the wrong designer ??


----------



## ashtonia

ssl2013 said:


> but actually CL is quite famous especially for his idea of toe cleavage.. maybe you chose the wrong designer ??



I don't mind some, but I put my foot in the Pigalle 120's at the store and my toes looked horrible but that was the only pointy toe they had at the store in my city.

Just wondering if there's one that shows less.


----------



## JadaS

Hi together,

this is my first post after registration in this forum, so maybe you can help me even though i`m located in germany and i have not my us size ready.

I`m looking for a sizing suggestion for the following louboutin shoe

http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/de_en/shop/women/trotti-fishnet.html

In non-CL brand as Jimmy Choo i have size 40
my feet wide is average i would say
I have already some pair of Pigalle spike in 39 and one pair lady peep patent with spikes in size 40.

So maybe you can help me with the shoe i`m looking for.

Greetings from Germany
Jada


----------



## Missk8y

Hey Ladiey! 
How are the new Pigalle Follies in sizing compared to Valentino Rockstuds? Has somebody both and can tell me??


----------



## Jacsxcc

I would like to know about the sizing on the Follies too . Just spoken to Christian Louboutin customer services & they advised the new design are being made true size?


----------



## lovebrandname

Hi, questions is about New simple pump sizing...I have a size 39,kid leather in Simple pump.
Looking for the New simple pump (platform) in Patent.

I heard the New simples are a big larger...so sizing to 38.5, and bc its patent should be good? Or should I just stick with 39 cuz its patent and it won't stretch??


----------



## lovebrandname

OMG--ladies what do you do when one foot fits perfectly in the peekabo pump, and the other foot has heel slippage? I already added insoles, heel grippers and still dosen't work!
I'm flopping when I walk!:cry::cry:


----------



## Tuscansoul

lovebrandname said:


> OMG--ladies what do you do when one foot fits perfectly in the peekabo pump, and the other foot has heel slippage? I already added insoles, heel grippers and still dosen't work!
> I'm flopping when I walk!:cry::cry:


Your feet must be 2 different sizes.
Order them a half size smaller and have the shoe for your larger foot stretched a bit if it feels too uncomfortable at first.


----------



## Tuscansoul

lovebrandname said:


> Hi, questions is about New simple pump sizing...I have a size 39,kid leather in Simple pump.
> Looking for the New simple pump (platform) in Patent.
> 
> I heard the New simples are a big larger...so sizing to 38.5, and bc its patent should be good? Or should I just stick with 39 cuz its patent and it won't stretch??


The patent leather will stretch a little over time, but can be very uncomfortable if the shoe is very tight.
I usually buy my patent leather Loubies half a size larger than regular leather or animal hair.
I'd rather add a little padding later than suffer the pain of squished toes.


----------



## Maomimao

Hi ladies, my question is about sizing of Piou Piou. I've checked the sizing suggestion on first page, but Piou Piou is not mentioned. Could some one kindly give some advice on that? 

I never tried on any CLs, as there is no CL boutique in NZ  
I usually wear US8.5, and EU39-39.5 in Rupert Sanderson and LK Bennett. But I did have a pair of boots in EU40. I am not sure my feet should be average or wide, the width part is about 8.5-9cm. 
The seller of 39.5 Piou Piou told me that she normally wears US8.5 and this CL fits perfectly for her, but as the heels are still in brand new condition, she is not sure about whether the toe area would be too tight for longer wearing. The insole measurement is 26cm, which match another pointy toe heels I had, but I think my one is wider in the toe area. However, Piou Piou has 85mm heel, and the pointy heels I used to compare only has 50mm heel. 


Thanks a bunch


----------



## Maomimao

P.s. I am also looking at Miss Gena, which also has 85mm heel, but with almond toe which I think should be more comfortable than Piou Piou as I never wear high heels before. Is CL run true to size on round toe model? 39 and 40 are both available on eBay, but really need some help on sizing. Thanks again ^_^


----------



## Betsy2712

Hello

I purchased my first pair   They are simples 100 in Kid Leather

I am usually at 41 UK 8 However on trying the shoe is slightly big, you know when you know will stretch and then be too big afterwards?

Anyway I have bought 40.5 its a little tight at the toe but length is perfect and I really feel secure in them, whereas although MUCH more comfortable the 41 a little looser

Have I done the right thing getting 40.5? Any tips for stretching shoes before wearing?  

Thanks - such beautiful shoes


----------



## rdgldy

please refer sizing questions here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-sizing-questions-here-read-first-817808.html


----------



## lovebrandname

Maomimao said:


> P.s. I am also looking at Miss Gena, which also has 85mm heel, but with almond toe which I think should be more comfortable than Piou Piou as I never wear high heels before. Is CL run true to size on round toe model? 39 and 40 are both available on eBay, but really need some help on sizing. Thanks again ^_^



I have the miss Gena, 85mm. Its a full size big on me. I have the simple pump and Cabo pump both in 39. Bought miss gena in 39 and its huge!


----------



## lovebrandname

I would go for a size 38.


----------



## lovebrandname

I would stretch them as the girls have said patent does stretch out....


----------



## lovebrandname

Try the decollete


----------



## mrs.alsuwaidi

I'm new to the forum and wanted to ask you lovely ladies on the so kates .. I tried them on in size 40 felt like they were really tight and 40.5 was already loose are they suppose to be tight so so tight on the toe box or do they actually stretch out ? I'm scared that they wont so that stopped me from buying a pair


----------



## Maomimao

lovebrandname said:


> I have the miss Gena, 85mm. Its a full size big on me. I have the simple pump and Cabo pump both in 39. Bought miss gena in 39 and its huge!



Thank you


----------



## macaroonxo

Jacsxcc said:


> I would like to know about the sizing on the Follies too . Just spoken to Christian Louboutin customer services & they advised the new design are being made true size?


I just ordered some follies, they finally came in and they ran true to size


----------



## kb18

Maomimao said:


> P.s. I am also looking at Miss Gena, which also has 85mm heel, but with almond toe which I think should be more comfortable than Piou Piou as I never wear high heels before. Is CL run true to size on round toe model? 39 and 40 are both available on eBay, but really need some help on sizing. Thanks again ^_^




With my (limited) experience, CLs run fairly true to size unless the shoe is patent. For example, I'm a US 7.5, and typically my perfect CL fit is a 37.5. I think this will probably be the case for you, especially in a lower heel height (under 100mm). Hope that helps!


----------



## kb18

Betsy2712 said:


> Hello
> 
> I purchased my first pair   They are simples 100 in Kid Leather
> 
> I am usually at 41 UK 8 However on trying the shoe is slightly big, you know when you know will stretch and then be too big afterwards?
> 
> Anyway I have bought 40.5 its a little tight at the toe but length is perfect and I really feel secure in them, whereas although MUCH more comfortable the 41 a little looser
> 
> Have I done the right thing getting 40.5? Any tips for stretching shoes before wearing?
> 
> Thanks - such beautiful shoes




In my unprofessional opinion, I think that you should stick with the 40.5. I recently purchased a pair of CLs in kid leather, and while they were also perfect in length and snug in the toe box, I feel as though they have molded to my foot. Making room for your toes, especially in kid leather, will probably work better long term than going up a size. I have worn patent leather CLs with socks at home to help stretch, and if you want to try that, I would suggest a thin sock for a few hours. The difference that made for me was noticeable. Good luck!


----------



## kb18

mrs.alsuwaidi said:


> I'm new to the forum and wanted to ask you lovely ladies on the so kates .. I tried them on in size 40 felt like they were really tight and 40.5 was already loose are they suppose to be tight so so tight on the toe box or do they actually stretch out ? I'm scared that they wont so that stopped me from buying a pair




I don't own a pair of SKs, but with my experience, and from everything I've heard, all CLs stretch, as is the case with most leather shoes. It will take several wears to break them in, but it is possible to do. They might not ever be your most comfortable heel, but you will feel fabulous in them.  Keep in mind, also, that all CLs are handmade, so each pair will be different. If you're at a boutique and they have multiple pairs in your size, then I would try on a couple of different pairs. If you find that the right shoe, for instance, fits your foot better than the right shoe paired with the shoe that fits your left better, then you can switch the right one out, if that makes sense. Basically you can choose a shoe for each foot if you have the option of the boutique available. Good luck as you decide!


----------



## Betsy2712

kb18 said:


> In my unprofessional opinion, I think that you should stick with the 40.5. I recently purchased a pair of CLs in kid leather, and while they were also perfect in length and snug in the toe box, I feel as though they have molded to my foot. Making room for your toes, especially in kid leather, will probably work better long term than going up a size. I have worn patent leather CLs with socks at home to help stretch, and if you want to try that, I would suggest a thin sock for a few hours. The difference that made for me was noticeable. Good luck!



Hello
Thanks  - I hope I haven't made a mistake.  I tried on with pop sock and probably should have used bare feet.  The toes felt very very tight, but I could tell as soon as I put on the 41 that in the end would be too loose, as i hadn't even taken a step and felt my heel slipping up.  Toes felt better though.

In my heart I feel 40.5 will be right, i have dreams of the simples being the most comfiest pair of shoes ever.  Hope so

I tried the sock trick for 2 days, was extremely painful, but stretched a little, I ended up with very swollen feet! lol  Have now have taken to the cobbler, will collect tomorrow.  Fingers crossed - if not will sell and then start again.  Expensive mistake to make, so have nothing to lose trying a professional stretch.. or two.  




kb18 said:


> I don't own a pair of SKs, but with my experience, and from everything I've heard, all CLs stretch, as is the case with most leather shoes. It will take several wears to break them in, but it is possible to do. They might not ever be your most comfortable heel, but you will feel fabulous in them.  Keep in mind, also, that all CLs are handmade, so each pair will be different. If you're at a boutique and they have multiple pairs in your size, then I would try on a couple of different pairs. If you find that the right shoe, for instance, fits your foot better than the right shoe paired with the shoe that fits your left better, then you can switch the right one out, if that makes sense. Basically you can choose a shoe for each foot if you have the option of the boutique available. Good luck as you decide!



Gosh thats a good idea.  Will bear in mind for pair number two


----------



## YveYYC

Hi ladies, I would really appreciate some help with sizing for the Pigalle Plato 120 in patent, the Pigalle Plato 100 (non-patent), and the Pigalle Follies 100 (glitter, non-patent). My US size is 7.5, with a fairly wide foot. I wear Manolos and most other designer shoes in 7.5. Please please help - what size would I take in all of the above?


----------



## zeusthegreatest

YveYYC said:


> Hi ladies, I would really appreciate some help with sizing for the Pigalle Plato 120 in patent, the Pigalle Plato 100 (non-patent), and the Pigalle Follies 100 (glitter, non-patent). My US size is 7.5, with a fairly wide foot. I wear Manolos and most other designer shoes in 7.5. Please please help - what size would I take in all of the above?


i have plato patent nude in 38, 37.5 were too tight for me, i also wear 7.5US but my foot is standard width. i have follies 100 in tiedye also in 38. i have noticed in the last 2 years or so, buying about dozen or so CLs, all in 38. before that his sizing was not that consistent for me.  i also have other designer brands mostly in 38.


----------



## YveYYC

Thank you so much for your reply!


----------



## shanzyh

Hi everyone, I am in the midst of getting my first two pairs of CLs and need a little guidance. I am between a US size 6 and 6.5 (usually 6 for heels, 6.5 for boots/flats because I like the extra room). My feet are also narrow.

I recently purchased a pair of CL Pigalles Follies 100mm in patent in a size 36.5 because they were the last pair available. Now I'm afraid they will be too big, I haven't received them; they're on backorder. Thoughts?

And I was also planning on purchasing the new Pigalle Follies 100m from the new Nude collection. But this is kid leather. Sizing suggestion for this?

Thanks so much!


----------



## TinyTilly

Hi ladies. Just wondering if anyone has any sizing experience with the Lady Daf and also the Daf slings? 
I am a 38 in the lady peep slings (haven't tried on any others) and now I am buying both of the Dafs. The lady Daf is in 38 and the Daf sling is 37.5.

Any help will be appreciated thank you x


----------



## lovebrandname

kb18 said:


> I don't own a pair of SKs, but with my experience, and from everything I've heard, all CLs stretch, as is the case with most leather shoes. It will take several wears to break them in, but it is possible to do. They might not ever be your most comfortable heel, but you will feel fabulous in them.  Keep in mind, also, that all CLs are handmade, so each pair will be different. If you're at a boutique and they have multiple pairs in your size, then I would try on a couple of different pairs. If you find that the right shoe, for instance, fits your foot better than the right shoe paired with the shoe that fits your left better, then you can switch the right one out, if that makes sense. Basically you can choose a shoe for each foot if you have the option of the boutique available. Good luck as you decide!


I really like your suggestion on trying on 2 pairs as they are handmade and could be different. Never thought of it!  Although I usually buy online....


----------



## lovebrandname

shanzyh said:


> Hi everyone, I am in the midst of getting my first two pairs of CLs and need a little guidance. I am between a US size 6 and 6.5 (usually 6 for heels, 6.5 for boots/flats because I like the extra room). My feet are also narrow.
> 
> I recently purchased a pair of CL Pigalles Follies 100mm in patent in a size 36.5 because they were the last pair available. Now I'm afraid they will be too big, I haven't received them; they're on backorder. Thoughts?
> 
> And I was also planning on purchasing the new Pigalle Follies 100m from the new Nude collection. But this is kid leather. Sizing suggestion for this?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Wait till the shoes come first...I think you should be ok with 36.5 patent...they are snug and follies are pointy....My kid leather has stretched so I would do 36...although with all my CL's I have gone half to a full size up!


----------



## MP1212

Good morning ladies! 

I'm a little nervous, I just ordered my first pair of CLs !! I have 2 pairs of pulp Rockstuds that are a size 37.5 and Jimmy choo wedges in patent that are a teensy bit roomy and a size 38. In non designer shoes I wear a 7. 

I ordered the black leather (not patent) simple pump in 85mm heel in a size 37.5, do you think I'll be okay? Or will I need a 38? I know CL is supposed to run very small. I have tried on pigalles in patent in a 38 and they fit but they were patent and 100mm and pointy toe.


Any thoughts would've super appreciated!!
Thanks so much!!


----------



## J.Love

Hello Everyone!

I'd appreciate any help trying to decide if I should take a gamble.  I've always taken a risk buying my CL shoes online because I wasn't able to try them in  store before.  

Alas I've found another pair I want, 39.5 Flo Spikes 120. 
First pairs I got are 40.5 Daffodil kid leather and Very Prive 120 lamé. Length is fine but I do use heel grips.
The next pairs I got are 40 in patent Lady Lynch and Pigalle both 120. Both feel a tad bit big so I have to use foot pads and heel grips and wish I would have gone down to a 39.5, shame on me [emoji29]. 
Now my dilemma is if it's bit of a stretch getting the Flo Spikes in 39.5. 

Thank you for any advice, input or just complete honesty so I don't make a mistake for buying online!


----------



## Tuscansoul

MP1212 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> I'm a little nervous, I just ordered my first pair of CLs !! I have 2 pairs of pulp Rockstuds that are a size 37.5 and Jimmy choo wedges in patent that are a teensy bit roomy and a size 38. In non designer shoes I wear a 7.
> 
> I ordered the black leather (not patent) simple pump in 85mm heel in a size 37.5, do you think I'll be okay? Or will I need a 38? I know CL is supposed to run very small. I have tried on pigalles in patent in a 38 and they fit but they were patent and 100mm and pointy toe.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts would've super appreciated!!
> Thanks so much!!


You probably have received your Simple Pumps by now, but I just wanted to say that the 37.5 should fit. Depending on the width of your feet they might be a bit tight across the ball of foot area at first, but if it's regular leather (not patent) they will definitely stretch.


----------



## Tuscansoul

J.Love said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I'd appreciate any help trying to decide if I should take a gamble.  I've always taken a risk buying my CL shoes online because I wasn't able to try them in  store before.
> 
> Alas I've found another pair I want, 39.5 Flo Spikes 120.
> First pairs I got are 40.5 Daffodil kid leather and Very Prive 120 lamé. Length is fine but I do use heel grips.
> The next pairs I got are 40 in patent Lady Lynch and Pigalle both 120. Both feel a tad bit big so I have to use foot pads and heel grips and wish I would have gone down to a 39.5, shame on me [emoji29].
> Now my dilemma is if it's bit of a stretch getting the Flo Spikes in 39.5.
> 
> Thank you for any advice, input or just complete honesty so I don't make a mistake for buying online!


I'm a US size 10 medium in most brands. My feet are slightly wide, though, so I have to go up half to full size in narrow, pointy toe shoes.
I have Louboutins ranging from size 41 to 42, depending on the shape of the shoe, the material, and whether they are sandals/peep toes or pumps/boots.
I own Very Prive 120 in size 41 (perfect length, but quite tight).
I own two pairs of Flo in size  41 and 41.5 in patent leather, no spikes. The 41 is the perfect length, but they are so tight, I never wear them. The 41.5 Flo are a tiny bit too long, but the width is much better.
So, depending on the shape and width of your foot, the Flo Spikes in size 39.5 should fit in the length, but might be tight in the toe box - which can usually be remedied with a bit of stretching.


----------



## calexandre

Hi all, I'm popping in from the Hermes board. I had thought Hermes had the market cornered on impossible-to-find products, but I'm learning that finding the specific Louboutins one wants is possibly even _harder! _  I'm trying to make sure I know my sizes so that if a miracle happens and I find what I'm after, I'll be able to pounce. I'd really appreciate your thoughts.

What I'm hoping to find is a pair of 120mm Pigalle Follies in black patent or in Pinky, though if they're nowhere to be found I might try the 100s instead and hope they look similarly dazzling. 

Here's my info:
U.S. size: 10
Size in most European brands (Manolo, Hermes): 40.5 (heels) or 41 (flat)
Louboutins I've tried on, with fit remarks: 
Pigalle 120 and So Kate 120 in 41: Slipping in heel, roomy in toe box
Pigalle 120 and So Kate 120 in 40.5: Slight movement in heel, toe box a squeeze but not miserable
Pigalle 120 and So Kate 120 in 40: Heel rock solid, toes felt like they were folded in on each other in a vise!
Pigalle Follies 120 Glitter Spike in 41: Perfect fit. Heel felt secure, toes were comfy.
Pigalle Follies 120 Glitter Spike in 40: Heel secure, toes crammed.

My _guess_ is maybe I'd be a 40.5 in the patent Follies? One SA told me to look for the 40, and that even though my toes would be agonizingly squeezed, they'd make room eventually. Another SA told me definitely the 41. So I'm not sure what to shoot for!


----------



## Tuscansoul

calexandre said:


> Hi all, I'm popping in from the Hermes board. I had thought Hermes had the market cornered on impossible-to-find products, but I'm learning that finding the specific Louboutins one wants is possibly even _harder! _  I'm trying to make sure I know my sizes so that if a miracle happens and I find what I'm after, I'll be able to pounce. I'd really appreciate your thoughts.
> 
> What I'm hoping to find is a pair of 120mm Pigalle Follies in black patent or in Pinky, though if they're nowhere to be found I might try the 100s instead and hope they look similarly dazzling.
> 
> Here's my info:
> U.S. size: 10
> Size in most European brands (Manolo, Hermes): 40.5 (heels) or 41 (flat)
> Louboutins I've tried on, with fit remarks:
> Pigalle 120 and So Kate 120 in 41: Slipping in heel, roomy in toe box
> Pigalle 120 and So Kate 120 in 40.5: Slight movement in heel, toe box a squeeze but not miserable
> Pigalle 120 and So Kate 120 in 40: Heel rock solid, toes felt like they were folded in on each other in a vise!
> Pigalle Follies 120 Glitter Spike in 41: Perfect fit. Heel felt secure, toes were comfy.
> Pigalle Follies 120 Glitter Spike in 40: Heel secure, toes crammed.
> 
> My _guess_ is maybe I'd be a 40.5 in the patent Follies? One SA told me to look for the 40, and that even though my toes would be agonizingly squeezed, they'd make room eventually. Another SA told me definitely the 41. So I'm not sure what to shoot for!


Pigalle Follies 120 runs a bit smaller than Follies 100.
I would recommend to get Follies 100 in size 40.5. Patent leather will not stretch as much as regular leather. I don't know about you, but I like a little blood flow in my toes


----------



## calexandre

Tuscansoul said:


> Pigalle Follies 120 runs a bit smaller than Follies 100.
> I would recommend to get Follies 100 in size 40.5. Patent leather will not stretch as much as regular leather. I don't know about you, but I like a little blood flow in my toes




Thank you! Yes, agreed about toes. I expect a little breaking in but those size 40s felt pretty extreme!


----------



## Souzie

Morning ladies,

Anyone have sizing info on the Audrey's?

Thanks!!


----------



## Maya4381

I don't see the sizing for daffodiles listed. I am looking into getting a pair and have a pair of simple pumps in a size 37.5( I don't know if they are new or old I bought them in October 2013). In regular US I wear a 6.5. Will the daffodiles fit the same and be a 37.5 or should I go down a size. I would go in the store and try them on but the sales associates aren't the friendliest or they don't have any 37's in store. Thanks for your help!


----------



## pisces315

Anyone own or try on the Tibur? I can't seem to find anything on them.. Here is a pic for reference.


----------



## Danielle81

calexandre said:


> Hi all, I'm popping in from the Hermes board. I had thought Hermes had the market cornered on impossible-to-find products, but I'm learning that finding the specific Louboutins one wants is possibly even _harder! _  I'm trying to make sure I know my sizes so that if a miracle happens and I find what I'm after, I'll be able to pounce. I'd really appreciate your thoughts.
> 
> What I'm hoping to find is a pair of 120mm Pigalle Follies in black patent or in Pinky, though if they're nowhere to be found I might try the 100s instead and hope they look similarly dazzling.
> 
> Here's my info:
> U.S. size: 10
> Size in most European brands (Manolo, Hermes): 40.5 (heels) or 41 (flat)
> Louboutins I've tried on, with fit remarks:
> Pigalle 120 and So Kate 120 in 41: Slipping in heel, roomy in toe box
> Pigalle 120 and So Kate 120 in 40.5: Slight movement in heel, toe box a squeeze but not miserable
> Pigalle 120 and So Kate 120 in 40: Heel rock solid, toes felt like they were folded in on each other in a vise!
> Pigalle Follies 120 Glitter Spike in 41: Perfect fit. Heel felt secure, toes were comfy.
> Pigalle Follies 120 Glitter Spike in 40: Heel secure, toes crammed.
> 
> My _guess_ is maybe I'd be a 40.5 in the patent Follies? One SA told me to look for the 40, and that even though my toes would be agonizingly squeezed, they'd make room eventually. Another SA told me definitely the 41. So I'm not sure what to shoot for!


 

Your description is exactly how my feet fit in the pigalle follies and so kate.  Unfortunately neither worked out for me which is a shame because I love some of the colors in both the follies and so kate.  The old pigalle and batignoles fit me perfectly and I bought the new tucsick in pink fluorescent/white/glitter and they fit perfect. The tucsick heel looks identical to the so kate/follies but the toe has way more room for the same size.


----------



## imatraveldiva

hi all ive never tried any on. can i safely assume you all would saynot to buy any without trying any on for reference?


----------



## inuka

Hi ladies! I'm planning on purchasing my first pair of Louboutins very soon. I'm looking at the Pigalle 100 in black patent leather. Could anyone who advise how much the patent leather Pigalles loosen up over time? Thanks


----------



## Pretty Yellow

Hi Everyone

I'm interested in purchasing my first louboutins. I'm normally a size 12 in nine west and jcrew shoes. I've confirmed with the Christian Louboutin boutiques that some shoes will now be made in a  size 43. Given my U.S. size 12 is it likely that I would fit a size 43 in the pigalle 100 or the simple pumps 100?


----------



## rock_girl

Pretty Yellow said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in purchasing my first louboutins. I'm normally a size 12 in nine west and jcrew shoes. I've confirmed with the Christian Louboutin boutiques that some shoes will now be made in a  size 43. Given my U.S. size 12 is it likely that I would fit a size 43 in the pigalle 100 or the simple pumps 100?




If a size 43 is equal to a size 13, then both pairs should fit. However, if a size 43 is equal to a size 12 then both pairs will be about a half size too small.  If you can, I'd suggest trying them on in a store since CL sizing is erratic. For reference, my US size is a 9 and my CL TTS is a 39.5


----------



## calexandre

Danielle81 said:


> Your description is exactly how my feet fit in the pigalle follies and so kate.  Unfortunately neither worked out for me which is a shame because I love some of the colors in both the follies and so kate.  The old pigalle and batignoles fit me perfectly and I bought the new tucsick in pink fluorescent/white/glitter and they fit perfect. The tucsick heel looks identical to the so kate/follies but the toe has way more room for the same size.



Thanks! I'm going to take a look at the Tucsick. I did manage to find a boutique that had a pair of Follies 120s in 40.5 to try, and they were a great fit. Now the problem is that I might never be able to get my hands on them in black patent, which is what I really want! 

I do wish CL would bring back the old Pigalles. From everything I've read I suspect I'd love them, and your comment about them makes me think that even more so, since it sounds like we have fairly similar fit experiences.


----------



## arhient

If I was going to order So Kates 120, which size should I go for? (I am wearing usually EU 38 and to compare my Valentino Rock Studs 100 are 38 and they fit me incredibly) Thank you!!


----------



## Murdamama

arhient said:


> If I was going to order So Kates 120, which size should I go for? (I am wearing usually EU 38 and to compare my Valentino Rock Studs 100 are 38 and they fit me incredibly) Thank you!!




I would say take a half size smaller than your EU size to 37.5. I'm a 38 in my So Kate's and a 38.5 in my Rockstuds. They fit me perfectly.


----------



## berky

Hi ladies!

Im new to purseblog and am excited to be apart of the community! I was hoping you could help me with a bit of a CL sizing dilemma. 

After being on preorder for about 2 months, Saks shipped my first pair of pigalle 100mm in nude patent - I got them yesterday. Upon trying them on I noticed a gap in the back (although no heel slippage). Do you guys think they are too big? I've read the patent may stretch so I am concerned that after a few wears the gap will grow, and heel slippage with come with it. Should I return them?

I appreciate any advice!


----------



## pslondon

It's hard to tell! I've got three pairs of pigalles (all of which I had to go down an entire size for and were originally a little tight) including two pairs of patent ones. I've found that the patent actually stretches a lot, and they're now perfect after 8 months of wear (I probably wear them at least once every two weeks at work) although admittedly it does take a bit of time!! I think it depends on how big the gap is and also how often you think you'll wear them...


----------



## Lattana

Hello ladies,

I just ordered my first pair of Louboutin online. I chose the Pigalle Follies in the nude. I would have loved to be able to try them on at the store but Im from a small city and the only store that carries them is always sold out in most of the sizes. I am normally a size 6.5. I was shopping on Saks Fifth Avenue online and as soon as I saw that the 7,5 was available in my color, I immediatly ordered them. I have wide feet. Do you think that going a full size up in the Pigalle Follies is too much??

 Thank you in advance

Lattana


----------



## berky

pslondon said:


> It's hard to tell! I've got three pairs of pigalles (all of which I had to go down an entire size for and were originally a little tight) including two pairs of patent ones. I've found that the patent actually stretches a lot, and they're now perfect after 8 months of wear (I probably wear them at least once every two weeks at work) although admittedly it does take a bit of time!! I think it depends on how big the gap is and also how often you think you'll wear them...



Thanks for the info! The gap is noticeable IMO, which is why I am worried. I went TTS (35.5) because I thought that my toes would be TOO crunched if i half sized down (35). In fact the 35.5's are a bit tight, which is why I think there's no slippage now. If they stretch out though..... 
Anyway I did try some heel petals in the front (to prevent my foot my sliding down). The gap is now negligible! Im on my feet all day (pharmacist) and crocs are my work shoes. I'll probably wear these out to nice dinners, etc - so about once a month tops. Would you keep them based on this information? They're so pretty I hate to return them, especially since small sizes are hard to find. I am pretty nuts about them


----------



## akillian24

Does anyone have Lady Peeps and the Madame Butterfly Bootie? I'm wondering if they took them both in the same size since LP is the only 150 I have.  

I'm a 37 in Lady Peep, a TTS 37 in CL, 36 Pigalle 120 old cut, 36.5 in So Kates, 37 in Batignolles.


----------



## PurseACold

Does anyone have a sense of sizing for the Riri? Is it more like Iriza or more like Pigalle or Pigalle Follies? Thanks!


----------



## shweta.2000

Can anyone please help and let me know how so kates fit? I am a size 8 in just any other shoes and so kate would be my very first CL! I would really like them to be snug as I do not want any heel slippage.


----------



## nncnxx

Hello!


Would any of you lovely ladies happen to have a pair of *Argotiks* hanging around your shoe closet? I have a chance of getting them at a ridiculously low price but I have found only one sizing advice in this thread, which suggested to take a full size up. My size, depending on the shoe, is about 35,5-37 (37 being the absolute upper limit) and the pair of Argotiks I'm eyeing is a *120mm patent black in size 36,5*. My feet are on the narrower side with short toes and a high arch. *Would the 36,5 be worth a shot?*


I'm propably going to give them a try anyways, since the style is one of my all-time favourites. I also have a pair of *Corneilles *on their way to me, but since they are in size 37, I'm expecting them to be too large for me.


TIA


----------



## KatyaV

Lattana said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I just ordered my first pair of Louboutin online. I chose the Pigalle Follies in the nude. I would have loved to be able to try them on at the store but Im from a small city and the only store that carries them is always sold out in most of the sizes. I am normally a size 6.5. I was shopping on Saks Fifth Avenue online and as soon as I saw that the 7,5 was available in my color, I immediatly ordered them. I have wide feet. Do you think that going a full size up in the Pigalle Follies is too much??
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Lattana


If you have wide feet, you'll need to go at least half size up anyway because it is a pointy style, so even if there is a little gap in the back it is much better than squishing all your toes in front.  Try gel soles for the balls of your feet to keep your feet from sliding forward and see how it goes.  Good luck!


----------



## KatyaV

calexandre said:


> Hi all, I'm popping in from the Hermes board. I had thought Hermes had the market cornered on impossible-to-find products, but I'm learning that finding the specific Louboutins one wants is possibly even _harder! _  I'm trying to make sure I know my sizes so that if a miracle happens and I find what I'm after, I'll be able to pounce. I'd really appreciate your thoughts.
> 
> What I'm hoping to find is a pair of 120mm Pigalle Follies in black patent or in Pinky, though if they're nowhere to be found I might try the 100s instead and hope they look similarly dazzling.
> 
> Here's my info:
> U.S. size: 10
> Size in most European brands (Manolo, Hermes): 40.5 (heels) or 41 (flat)
> Louboutins I've tried on, with fit remarks:
> Pigalle 120 and So Kate 120 in 41: Slipping in heel, roomy in toe box
> Pigalle 120 and So Kate 120 in 40.5: Slight movement in heel, toe box a squeeze but not miserable
> Pigalle 120 and So Kate 120 in 40: Heel rock solid, toes felt like they were folded in on each other in a vise!
> Pigalle Follies 120 Glitter Spike in 41: Perfect fit. Heel felt secure, toes were comfy.
> Pigalle Follies 120 Glitter Spike in 40: Heel secure, toes crammed.
> 
> My _guess_ is maybe I'd be a 40.5 in the patent Follies? One SA told me to look for the 40, and that even though my toes would be agonizingly squeezed, they'd make room eventually. Another SA told me definitely the 41. So I'm not sure what to shoot for!


I agree with Tuscansoul.  40.5.  Maybe even 41, but definitely don't go for 40, because your toes will hurt so much you'll never wear them.


----------



## KatyaV

Pretty Yellow said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm interested in purchasing my first louboutins. I'm normally a size 12 in nine west and jcrew shoes. I've confirmed with the Christian Louboutin boutiques that some shoes will now be made in a  size 43. Given my U.S. size 12 is it likely that I would fit a size 43 in the pigalle 100 or the simple pumps 100?


You might have to pre-order, as not all stores stock them, and if they do, they get one pair.  The Simple might be a better fit, as the Pigalle is pointy and runs smaller than the Simple, but if you have very slender feet, then both will be fine.  What about Fifi style?  Good luck, Louboutin heels are the best!


----------



## KatyaV

mrs.alsuwaidi said:


> I'm new to the forum and wanted to ask you lovely ladies on the so kates .. I tried them on in size 40 felt like they were really tight and 40.5 was already loose are they suppose to be tight so so tight on the toe box or do they actually stretch out ? I'm scared that they wont so that stopped me from buying a pair


If the 40.5 is already loose, you should get the 40.  Wear them with socks at home to stretch out the toe box and they will feel better.  They are the sexiest shoes ever!


----------



## Modelgurl12000

Hi all! I am a US size 11 in shoes.... and just got my first pair of CL (Pigalle Follies 100mm) in a size 42 and they feel like death! I am so confused on wether or not I should try the few stretching techniques on here and keep em', or leave them new and eBay them. I will attach pic to show how they fit straight out the box! Your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## nncnxx

Hello!


I asked for advice on the sizing of the Argotik 120mm patent previously on this thread, but so far my question has been unanswered. When I started to think about this whole sizing thing, I came to the conclusion that I have *no idea* of my Louboutin size and that's why I'm going to post a new detailed description for you true CL-pros to judge!


My feet are on the narrower side with short toes and a high arch. My previous non-Louboutin heels have been 37's, rarely 36's. Lately when buying heels I have noticed that the size 37 never stays on my foot anymore and even some of the 36's keep slipping off my heel, the latest being Peter Kaiser Akira. There's always a possibility that I have been buying the wrong size all along...


The first pair of Louboutins  I bought were the *Decollete 868* *in black jazz calf leather* in size* 37,5*. They were way too big for me, I could fit almost two fingers to the heel gap. Even the modifications made by a skilled cobbler couldn't help me. Luckily they found a better home.









Today I went to the post office to pick up a pair of *Corneille 100's* *in black jazz calf*. The size was *37* and I expected it to be too large. Erhm... 









Another thing that I have noticed in both Decollete and Corneille is that whenever I (try) to walk in them, the outer side of my foot tends to "climb" on top of the vamp. I mean the point just above my little toes. Is this only due to the wrong lenght of the shoe, which doesn't make my foot sit tightly in the toebox, or something else?











And about the Argotiks..


I found a brand new pair (*120mm black patent*)  with a really nice price tag, and decided to give them a try, since the shipping and returns are free. The only sizing advice I found was to take a full size up. They should arrive next Tuesday of Wednesday. The size is *36,5* and with the previous experiences in mind, I've started to doubt if they'll be small enough for me, especially lenght-wise. Any thoughts? 


The best thing to do would be to visit a boutique to try on different sizes and styles, but we don't have Louboutin's boutiques in Finland, and the only place to try them is 250km away (and has very limited sizes and styles). I might have to visit them anyways, if there's no other way.



I thank you all in advance, the help and support of this community is worth more than any pair of Loubs to me!


----------



## shanzyh

I posted in this forum earlier about sizing for the pigalle follies.
This post is for anyone who has narrow feet and is purchasing their first pair of CLs!

I originally ordered the pigalle follies 100mm patent from saks and was on the back order list. I am usually a size 36, or a 36.5 if I want extra room in closed toe shoes like boots. I ordered the pigalles in a 36.5 after being told they run half a size small and I wouldn't be able to get my foot in them otherwise.

I just had the opportunity to go to a Neiman Marcus while on vacation and tried on a bunch of CLs to see what the sizing was really like. Turns out, I am a true 36 in CLs, and the 36 in the pigalle follies 100m patent were snug but perfect, not heel slippage, no crushed toes. Because I have narrow feet. I ended up purchasing the New Very Prive patent in a 36 instead, because they didn't have the pigalles in the color I wanted. The pigalles in the 36.5 gave me crazy heel slippage.

So beware ladies with narrow feet! You might just be TTS in your CLs! (not including So Kates or other drastic 120mm). TRY THEM ON!


----------



## Modelgurl12000

Lattana said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I just ordered my first pair of Louboutin online. I chose the Pigalle Follies in the nude. I would have loved to be able to try them on at the store but Im from a small city and the only store that carries them is always sold out in most of the sizes. I am normally a size 6.5. I was shopping on Saks Fifth Avenue online and as soon as I saw that the 7,5 was available in my color, I immediatly ordered them. I have wide feet. Do you think that going a full size up in the Pigalle Follies is too much??
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Lattana


 

I just got my Pigalle follies 100mm in a size 42 (I am US size 11) and out the box they are hell so far. I would of loved to have gone two sizes up from my US size but they don't make Pigalles in a 43. To me, these shoes run small.


----------



## KatyaV

shweta.2000 said:


> Can anyone please help and let me know how so kates fit? I am a size 8 in just any other shoes and so kate would be my very first CL! I would really like them to be snug as I do not want any heel slippage.


If you have normal/slightly narrow feet, So Kate in 38 should be fine, as they stretch a bit.  If you have wider feet, maybe 38.5.  Good luck, they are the sexiest shoes!


----------



## shweta.2000

KatyaV said:


> If you have normal/slightly narrow feet, So Kate in 38 should be fine, as they stretch a bit.  If you have wider feet, maybe 38.5.  Good luck, they are the sexiest shoes!




Thank you!


----------



## tdennis

They are painful at first but they do stretch to your feet after some wears! Congrats on your newbies!


----------



## Natasha210

Hello seem i cannot find much on gwynitta sizing! Do they fit TTS? Or could i get away with half a size down? Thanks &#128512;


----------



## Tuscansoul

shanzyh said:


> I posted in this forum earlier about sizing for the pigalle follies.
> This post is for anyone who has narrow feet and is purchasing their first pair of CLs!
> 
> I originally ordered the pigalle follies 100mm patent from saks and was on the back order list. I am usually a size 36, or a 36.5 if I want extra room in closed toe shoes like boots. I ordered the pigalles in a 36.5 after being told they run half a size small and I wouldn't be able to get my foot in them otherwise.
> 
> I just had the opportunity to go to a Neiman Marcus while on vacation and tried on a bunch of CLs to see what the sizing was really like. Turns out, I am a true 36 in CLs, and the 36 in the pigalle follies 100m patent were snug but perfect, not heel slippage, no crushed toes. Because I have narrow feet. I ended up purchasing the New Very Prive patent in a 36 instead, because they didn't have the pigalles in the color I wanted. The pigalles in the 36.5 gave me crazy heel slippage.
> 
> So beware ladies with narrow feet! You might just be TTS in your CLs! (not including So Kates or other drastic 120mm). TRY THEM ON!


The smaller size Louboutins (34 to 36.5) seem to run TTS to slightly large, in particular if you have a narrow foot.
The medium sizes (37 to 40.5) seem to run TTS to 1/2 size small, while the large sizes (41 and up) almost always run at least 1/2 to full size small.
I belong in the large category. My larger foot is a US size 10.5, slightly wide (about C width). I need Pigalle Follies in size 42 and they barely fit my larger foot.


----------



## Tuscansoul

Natasha210 said:


> Hello seem i cannot find much on gwynitta sizing! Do they fit TTS? Or could i get away with half a size down? Thanks &#128512;


Possibly, if you have a narrow foot.
Gwynitta is pretty much TTS in length but cut a bit narrow, as all Louboutins.
If your feet are medium or a bit wide I would recommend to stick with TTS to 1/2 size up


----------



## Tuscansoul

Modelgurl12000 said:


> I just got my Pigalle follies 100mm in a size 42 (I am US size 11) and out the box they are hell so far. I would of loved to have gone two sizes up from my US size but they don't make Pigalles in a 43. To me, these shoes run small.


My larger foot is a size 10.5, slightly wide, and I can just barely fit into a size 42 Pigalle Follies 100 in patent leather (regular leather fits a little better).
Follies has a very short toe box. You seem to have relatively long toes. If you can handle the 120mm heel, I would try a So Kate, which has a longer toe box and might be a better fit for you.
Or you can try a Decolleté 554 (100mm heel) in size 42. This style also has a longer toe box.
If at all possible, stay away from patent leather. Louboutins in patent leather tend to be tighter than other materials (according to my personal experience).


----------



## Natasha210

Tuscansoul said:


> Possibly, if you have a narrow foot.
> Gwynitta is pretty much TTS in length but cut a bit narrow, as all Louboutins.
> If your feet are medium or a bit wide I would recommend to stick with TTS to 1/2 size up



Thank you! I've only ever tried them on once in 38.5 because that is the only size they had and were big on me. Like gap at the back. Not sure if my foot is narrow. &#128522;


----------



## mtnracer

I'm looking to buy a pair of Louboutin boots for my wife later this year and noticed that a few styles are already going on pre-order for the fall. There are a few requirements and I'm hoping you can give me some tips: her calf circumference is about 14", she has medium to wide feet and she wants to be able to walk in them for a good while without too much discomfort. As a guide, a Bianca 120 black patent in size 8 fits her pretty well. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## rdgldy

Louboutin boots tend to be very narrow in the calf area.  I would try to call the boutiques and get the calf circumference information before buying.


----------



## Denisemd

Has the decollete 868 sizing gotten wider in the past few years? I have a pair of jazz black 868s in an 8.5 that fit great, and just got an auth pair in camel on ebay...same size and style but sooooo narrow. They are they camel shade which I think may be an older shade offering? Visually the difference in shoe width is noticeable...just wanted to see if anyone knew anything about sizing changes with this style over the past 5 yrs or so?


----------



## mtnracer

rdgldy said:


> Louboutin boots tend to be very narrow in the calf area.  I would try to call the boutiques and get the calf circumference information before buying.




I guess I should ask which Louboutin boots have the larger shaft designs for bigger calves (around 14"). Wife tried the Tournoi during the winter and it was a perfect fit at the calf but she wanted a lower heel or a platform for better walkability. Please help! How is the calf on the Bianca Botta? 

Thank you!


----------



## SpecialK

Hi Everyone

I have wide feet and am a size 8. Should I be ordering a 38.5 or 38 in a kid leather Pigalle Follies 100? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## LisaMarie_

Ladies what do you suggest for patent Pigalle? I'm a U.S. size 10.


----------



## aaedge1

shweta.2000 said:


> Can anyone please help and let me know how so kates fit? I am a size 8 in just any other shoes and so kate would be my very first CL! I would really like them to be snug as I do not want any heel slippage.



I just bought a pair of So Kate. I bought a 37 because a 36.5 in the new very prive shoes were a bit tight. I'm pretty sure I could have gotten away with a 36.5 in the So Kate because the high arch causes your feet to slide down. I would try the 38 first. If you get them in patent, they will stretch too. However, if you get them a half size up and they are a bit big you can put inner sole pads inside the shoe and the grips for your achilles. That helped me a lot.


----------



## aaedge1

Danielle81 said:


> Your description is exactly how my feet fit in the pigalle follies and so kate.  Unfortunately neither worked out for me which is a shame because I love some of the colors in both the follies and so kate.  The old pigalle and batignoles fit me perfectly and I bought the new tucsick in pink fluorescent/white/glitter and they fit perfect. The tucsick heel looks identical to the so kate/follies but the toe has way more room for the same size.



I'm so considering buying the pink gold glitter pair of tucsick! How do you find the toe box? Is it narrow? And did you order your normal size or did you have to go up or down? I wear a 36.5 in So Kate, but would be more comfortable with a 37 in the new very prive. thanks!


----------



## tdennis

Hi! If 120mm, 40.5 if average witdh, or 41 if wider width. They will be tight but will stretch as you wear them!


----------



## tdennis

LisaMarie_ said:


> Ladies what do you suggest for patent Pigalle? I'm a U.S. size 10.


Hi! If 120mm, 40.5 if average witdh, or 41 if wider width. They will be tight but will stretch as you wear them!


----------



## Danielle81

aaedge1 said:


> I'm so considering buying the pink gold glitter pair of tucsick! How do you find the toe box? Is it narrow? And did you order your normal size or did you have to go up or down? I wear a 36.5 in So Kate, but would be more comfortable with a 37 in the new very prive. thanks!


 
The toe box is not bad.  It's way better than the So Kate which I can't wear.  My feet are a bit wider, so they seem to pour over the sides on the So Kate if I choose a size that fits my foot length-wise.  I think the toe box on the tucsick is fairly forgiving and not that narrow.  The pink/gold/glitter isn't patent. It looks "patenty" but I think it will stretch.  I have the Numero Prives (the sling back, older style) and I am actually a half-size up in those (36).  The Tucsick fit me pretty much true-to-size as a 35.5 which is what I have in the 120mm New Simple, Pigalle 100, Ron Ron.  


On a side note, the pink/gold/glitter is a really neat combination!  The pink is a really fuschia pink which wasn't accurately portrayed on the online pictures.  It matches very well with Lilly Pulitzer which is what I wore them with. I've received more compliments on these shoes than any other CL I have.


----------



## aaedge1

Danielle81 said:


> The toe box is not bad.  It's way better than the So Kate which I can't wear.  My feet are a bit wider, so they seem to pour over the sides on the So Kate if I choose a size that fits my foot length-wise.  I think the toe box on the tucsick is fairly forgiving and not that narrow.  The pink/gold/glitter isn't patent. It looks "patenty" but I think it will stretch.  I have the Numero Prives (the sling back, older style) and I am actually a half-size up in those (36).  The Tucsick fit me pretty much true-to-size as a 35.5 which is what I have in the 120mm New Simple, Pigalle 100, Ron Ron.
> 
> 
> On a side note, the pink/gold/glitter is a really neat combination!  The pink is a really fuschia pink which wasn't accurately portrayed on the online pictures.  It matches very well with Lilly Pulitzer which is what I wore them with. I've received more compliments on these shoes than any other CL I have.



O thanks so much, that was super helpful!


----------



## poshhippie

Hello!  I would love some advice on some CL's I about to preorder.  Unfortunately I don't have any stores near me that carry CL for me to be able to try on a few sizes.

My US size (Nine West, Cole Haan) - 9
My foot is average width
I don't have any CL's and I have never tried any on
I am looking to pre order the Pigalle 100mm in Kid Leather - 2015.
I wear anywhere from a 39 1/2 to 40 1/2 in Jimmy Choo and Manolo Blahnik

Any advice is greatly appreciated!!  Thank you!!!


----------



## Arlene619

poshhippie said:


> Hello!  I would love some advice on some CL's I about to preorder.  Unfortunately I don't have any stores near me that carry CL for me to be able to try on a few sizes.
> 
> My US size (Nine West, Cole Haan) - 9
> My foot is average width
> I don't have any CL's and I have never tried any on
> I am looking to pre order the Pigalle 100mm in Kid Leather - 2015.
> I wear anywhere from a 39 1/2 to 40 1/2 in Jimmy Choo and Manolo Blahnik
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated!!  Thank you!!!



I don't own any pigalle, but I found this thread in regards to sizing . I hope this helps &#128522;

forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/pigalle-120-club-tips-on-sizing-comfort-and-614567.html


----------



## Wifeyniyan

Hi! I don't own a CL yet but seriously considering of venturing out! I am 37.5 on Valentino rockstud kitten heels, 37 on chanel espadrilles & thong sandals, 37.5 on chanel flats. Can anyone please advise on CL degraspike sizing in patent? Thank you sooo much!


----------



## ashlie

Hi ladies!! My boyfriend surprised me with a pair of CL chouette pinked edged 100mm loubies. They are perfection. However, I think I needed 40 instead of at 39.5. My heel hangs off about a quarter of an inch, if that.  The toe box is also a little big ironically. I'm pretty sure I cannot get a 40. So now, I'm wondering if I should return them or if it doesn't make a difference that my foot hangs over a little bit. Thank you so much ladies!!!!


----------



## NatalielovesCL

Hi


I've found a pair of second hand Very Prive shoes (old style) and they are 35.5.  I am a UK3 although lots of high street store size 3 shoes are too big so I am a small 3.  I also have a narrow foot.  I have a pair of No Prive 36.5 and C'est Moi booties which are 36 and both these fit perfectly.  I did have a pair of 100 pigalles in 36 but they were too big and I suffered a lot of heel slippage in these.  


I'm wondering if anyone has any advice on the used Very Prives in 35.5 as I can imagine they have also been stretched from wear?


Thank you!


Natalie x


----------



## Tuscansoul

ashlie said:


> Hi ladies!! My boyfriend surprised me with a pair of CL chouette pinked edged 100mm loubies. They are perfection. However, I think I needed 40 instead of at 39.5. My heel hangs off about a quarter of an inch, if that.  The toe box is also a little big ironically. I'm pretty sure I cannot get a 40. So now, I'm wondering if I should return them or if it doesn't make a difference that my foot hangs over a little bit. Thank you so much ladies!!!!


I don't think that a little bit of heel overhang is a problem. I doubt that anybody would notice.
Your foot will slide more forward into the toe box with repeated wear, anyway.


----------



## Tuscansoul

poshhippie said:


> Hello!  I would love some advice on some CL's I about to preorder.  Unfortunately I don't have any stores near me that carry CL for me to be able to try on a few sizes.
> 
> My US size (Nine West, Cole Haan) - 9
> My foot is average width
> I don't have any CL's and I have never tried any on
> I am looking to pre order the Pigalle 100mm in Kid Leather - 2015.
> I wear anywhere from a 39 1/2 to 40 1/2 in Jimmy Choo and Manolo Blahnik
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated!!  Thank you!!!


I would try a size 40.
Pigalle 100 runs at least 1/2 to one full size small.
If you order from a retailer like NM or Saks, get size 39.5 and 40. You can always return the size that does not fit properly.


----------



## Tuscansoul

Does anybody know how the Fifre 120 booties fit compared to Feticha 120 or Lady Page 120 ?
The basic construction of Fifre and Feticha seems to be the same, so I was wondering if they fit the same.
Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ashlie

Tuscansoul said:


> I don't think that a little bit of heel overhang is a problem. I doubt that anybody would notice.
> Your foot will slide more forward into the toe box with repeated wear, anyway.



Thank you so much! I actually ended put going back and getting at 40.5!!! Never in my life have a been that big. They just have to punch another hole in the back, because its too loose. Then bought another pair in a 38.5!!! Louboutins sizing is crazy.


----------



## ashlie

poshhippie said:


> Hello!  I would love some advice on some CL's I about to preorder.  Unfortunately I don't have any stores near me that carry CL for me to be able to try on a few sizes.
> 
> My US size (Nine West, Cole Haan) - 9
> My foot is average width
> I don't have any CL's and I have never tried any on
> I am looking to pre order the Pigalle 100mm in Kid Leather - 2015.
> I wear anywhere from a 39 1/2 to 40 1/2 in Jimmy Choo and Manolo Blahnik
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated!!  Thank you!!!



I would go to a store closest and try a 100mm. You might end up wanting them a little snug because they do stretch. I bought my So Kates in a 40, unfortunately I really need a 39.5. If at all possible try them on then order in another color or size


----------



## rdgldy

ashlie said:


> Thank you so much! I actually ended put going back and getting at 40.5!!! Never in my life have a been that big. They just have to punch another hole in the back, because its too loose. Then bought another pair in a 38.5!!! Louboutins sizing is crazy.



Yes, Louboutin sizing is crazy!!


----------



## Loubspassion

Hello. Need some insight. Would So Kate patent work in 35.5 if my true to size Louboutin is 35?
I wear 35 in So Kate suede, Neofilo, and some LP. Banane, Lady Peep: 35.5 with heel grip. 34.5 in old Pigalle 120. 34.5 in Iriza 120. 35.5 with full insole insert in Metalipp... Other italian brands are also 35 (Prada, Gucci, Dior, Valentino...)
Given that it's patent, would I get away with the 35.5? And with inserts maybe from a cobbler?
Please advise.
Thanks a lot


----------



## gooper

hi ladies, 

need some help with sizing for the new pigalle 120mm.  currently i have the fifi 100mm, pigalle 100mm and bianca 140mm, all in size 37.  i've decided to take the plunge for the 120mm (finally!).  should i take a size 37 to 36.5 for the pigalle 120mm (new cut)?  i have not been able to try any in store as they are out of stock (surprise).  thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## ashlie

Loubspassion said:


> Hello. Need some insight. Would So Kate patent work in 35.5 if my true to size Louboutin is 35?
> I wear 35 in So Kate suede, Neofilo, and some LP. Banane, Lady Peep: 35.5 with heel grip. 34.5 in old Pigalle 120. 34.5 in Iriza 120. 35.5 with full insole insert in Metalipp... Other italian brands are also 35 (Prada, Gucci, Dior, Valentino...)
> Given that it's patent, would I get away with the 35.5? And with inserts maybe from a cobbler?
> Please advise.
> Thanks a lot




If you wear a 35 in the suede I would suggest you also get a 35 in the patent unless the 35 suedes are extremely tight. My patent so Kate's have stretched so much and I regret not getting them a half size too small. Hth [emoji16]


----------



## highheeladdict

I got all my SK´s in 39.5, my "normal" size for Louboutins. For the patent ones, it´s perfect. At first, they were a bit tight, but now, after some wears, they`re perfect but the suede ones stretch so much, 39 would have been better.


----------



## kb18

I have a Bianca sizing question. I am a 7.5 in most non CLs and a 37.5 Valentino. I am a 37.5 in my Decollete 554s in kid, and a 38 in my new very prives in patent. I have wanted a pair of Biancas for some time now, and last week when I was shopping the pre-sale at the CL boutique, I found the pair I'd been eyeing. They're black kid, which in my mind will be the perfect black shoe to give any plain outfit some oomph. The SA convinced me to go with the 37s, saying that hers had stretched so much that she wished she'd gone down a size. They seemed to be a snug, but not unbearable fit, in the store. I put them on again this morning though, and they were uncomfortably tight, specifically in the toe box. The Bianca seems to be a fairly popular shoe, so I'm hoping you ladies can share your experience with them to help me make a decision about trying to break them in or going with a larger size. Thank you!


----------



## kham

kb18 said:


> I have a Bianca sizing question. I am a 7.5 in most non CLs and a 37.5 Valentino. I am a 37.5 in my Decollete 554s in kid, and a 38 in my new very prives in patent. I have wanted a pair of Biancas for some time now, and last week when I was shopping the pre-sale at the CL boutique, I found the pair I'd been eyeing. They're black kid, which in my mind will be the perfect black shoe to give any plain outfit some oomph. The SA convinced me to go with the 37s, saying that hers had stretched so much that she wished she'd gone down a size. They seemed to be a snug, but not unbearable fit, in the store. I put them on again this morning though, and they were uncomfortably tight, specifically in the toe box. The Bianca seems to be a fairly popular shoe, so I'm hoping you ladies can share your experience with them to help me make a decision about trying to break them in or going with a larger size. Thank you!




They will stretch!! I have a few pairs of Bianca's and they have stretched. I had a tts pair and had to sell them bc they stretched too much.


----------



## kb18

kham said:


> They will stretch!! I have a few pairs of Bianca's and they have stretched. I had a tts pair and had to sell them bc they stretched too much.




Oh no!  That's exactly what I'm afraid of. So you think that as long as I can squeeze my foot in, I should try to break the 37s in?


----------



## kham

kb18 said:


> Oh no!  That's exactly what I'm afraid of. So you think that as long as I can squeeze my foot in, I should try to break the 37s in?




Yes, I would. You should wear them for a little bit around the house and see how you feel.


----------



## kb18

kham said:


> Yes, I would. You should wear them for a little bit around the house and see how you feel.




Thank you so much for sharing your experience!


----------



## aerynna

Ladies, thank you for your help with this!

So, in American shoes, I wear a 9.5. I have a slightly wide foot, not major, but it's there. I've always worn a 40 in Louboutins, because as you know, they run small.

I just got some Decolette 868s--OMG, gorgeous shoe. The styling is so beautiful. But geez--I got them in a 40 and to cram my foot in there basically means I have to cut off my toes. WTF. How small does this style run? I feel like I'd actually have to size up to a 41, which seems ridiculous, given that I wear a 9.5? Is it ridiculous? Help lol


----------



## ashlie

aerynna said:


> Ladies, thank you for your help with this!
> 
> 
> 
> So, in American shoes, I wear a 9.5. I have a slightly wide foot, not major, but it's there. I've always worn a 40 in Louboutins, because as you know, they run small.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got some Decolette 868s--OMG, gorgeous shoe. The styling is so beautiful. But geez--I got them in a 40 and to cram my foot in there basically means I have to cut off my toes. WTF. How small does this style run? I feel like I'd actually have to size up to a 41, which seems ridiculous, given that I wear a 9.5? Is it ridiculous? Help lol




I don't think it's ridiculous. I have a range of sizes from 38.5's to 40.5's. I say, if you need the 40.5, then get them!


----------



## PurpleRabbit

kb18 said:


> I have a Bianca sizing question. I am a 7.5 in most non CLs and a 37.5 Valentino. I am a 37.5 in my Decollete 554s in kid, and a 38 in my new very prives in patent. I have wanted a pair of Biancas for some time now, and last week when I was shopping the pre-sale at the CL boutique, I found the pair I'd been eyeing. They're black kid, which in my mind will be the perfect black shoe to give any plain outfit some oomph. The SA convinced me to go with the 37s, saying that hers had stretched so much that she wished she'd gone down a size. They seemed to be a snug, but not unbearable fit, in the store. I put them on again this morning though, and they were uncomfortably tight, specifically in the toe box. The Bianca seems to be a fairly popular shoe, so I'm hoping you ladies can share your experience with them to help me make a decision about trying to break them in or going with a larger size. Thank you!


Hi kb18, I am having the same problem.  I am a true 7.5 in US size.  I have a pair of New Simples 120MM that are 36.5 and fit perfectly.  I tried on the Bianca 140mm 37.5 at Nordstoms. The 37.5 were a tad big leaving a gap at the heel.  There was not a 37 for me to try on (go figure) but the SA was able to locate a 37 and had it shipped out. Well I received it and it is a little tight at the top of the toe box. My big toe slightly touches the end of the shoe but does not feel crammed.   Soooo I am a little worried but the SA said that this is correctable and not to even entertain going up a size.  Decisions Decisions. Let me know what how your Bianca's work out.

Does anyone happen to know the insole measurements of the Bianca 140mm 37?   
Does anyone think that the 37 will workout?


----------



## iloveburberry

Hello all... I fell hard for the Cross me...[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Problem is I can't find any sizing help on these. I tried on a 35.5... To see how I would like them... They stole my heart. I am a true 34. I have SKs in 34 and NP in 34.4. I know sizing varies with Louboutins. 

Anyone have the Cross Me???? TIA. [emoji3]


----------



## daughtybag

Hi there ladies. I just want to ask about the simple pumps in the 70 mm  leather regular or the patent, Is it true to size? I am a US9 and I saw some of these sold online at Saks, Nordstrom & Bergdorf and Neimans. I dont have a store near where I live to try it on but are those online the newest stocks right? And if so I can take a 39 then? Please help!


----------



## Murdamama

iloveburberry said:


> Hello all... I fell hard for the Cross me...[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Problem is I can't find any sizing help on these. I tried on a 35.5... To see how I would like them... They stole my heart. I am a true 34. I have SKs in 34 and NP in 34.4. I know sizing varies with Louboutins.
> 
> Anyone have the Cross Me???? TIA. [emoji3]




I love this shoe too. I preordered it but canceled my preorder bc I wasn't sure of the look or comfort. Did u take any pics?


----------



## apple.chic

I posted this in the wrong thread so I'll post here

simple question. 



I went to neimans today to buy my first pair of designer heels. I went for So Kates. 

of course they didn't have my size. the SA had me try on the iriza for size example. 

I have a feeling that they might not be the proper shoe for sizing. what do you guys think?



I ended up ordering a 41 in them. I'm excited for them to come however. it was btw the So Kate or Anouk.


----------



## iloveburberry

This is the only one pic I took. I might stop and take a look at them again. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## iloveburberry

Murdamama said:


> I love this shoe too. I preordered it but canceled my preorder bc I wasn't sure of the look or comfort. Did u take any pics?




I posted a pic [emoji115]&#127997;


----------



## ashlie

apple.chic said:


> I posted this in the wrong thread so I'll post here
> 
> simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> I went to neimans today to buy my first pair of designer heels. I went for So Kates.
> 
> of course they didn't have my size. the SA had me try on the iriza for size example.
> 
> I have a feeling that they might not be the proper shoe for sizing. what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up ordering a 41 in them. I'm excited for them to come however. it was btw the So Kate or Anouk.




Once they come in, try them on. You didn't specify if they were patent, suede, or kid. The suede and kid will stretch more than the patent. If you don't think they fit right, don't buy them. You can always order another pair in a different size. Hth


----------



## apple.chic

ashlie said:


> Once they come in, try them on. You didn't specify if they were patent, suede, or kid. The suede and kid will stretch more than the patent. If you don't think they fit right, don't buy them. You can always order another pair in a different size. Hth




they were patent. rookie mistake lol
thank a lot.


----------



## ashlie

apple.chic said:


> they were patent. rookie mistake lol
> thank a lot.




Haha don't worry about it. So Kate's are my favorite by the way! Good luck [emoji16]


----------



## kb18

PurpleRabbit said:


> Hi kb18, I am having the same problem.  I am a true 7.5 in US size.  I have a pair of New Simples 120MM that are 36.5 and fit perfectly.  I tried on the Bianca 140mm 37.5 at Nordstoms. The 37.5 were a tad big leaving a gap at the heel.  There was not a 37 for me to try on (go figure) but the SA was able to locate a 37 and had it shipped out. Well I received it and it is a little tight at the top of the toe box. My big toe slightly touches the end of the shoe but does not feel crammed.   Soooo I am a little worried but the SA said that this is correctable and not to even entertain going up a size.  Decisions Decisions. Let me know what how your Bianca's work out.
> 
> Does anyone happen to know the insole measurements of the Bianca 140mm 37?
> Does anyone think that the 37 will workout?




I really think you should keep the 37s if they're not unbearable. You definitely don't want a heel gap before you break them in, because even if they don't stretch a lot, they will stretch at least some. I think you have the right size. 

I'm walking around the house cleaning and doing laundry in mine right now to see how they'll break in. Since we are both a 7.5 TTS, I think this is probably the best size for us both. If you've already given yours a try, let me know how it's going!


----------



## PurpleRabbit

kb18 said:


> I really think you should keep the 37s if they're not unbearable. You definitely don't want a heel gap before you break them in, because even if they don't stretch a lot, they will stretch at least some. I think you have the right size.
> 
> I'm walking around the house cleaning and doing laundry in mine right now to see how they'll break in. Since we are both a 7.5 TTS, I think this is probably the best size for us both. If you've already given yours a try, let me know how it's going!




Thanks kb18, I did keep the 37. I took them bak to Nordstroms and the SA stretched the upper part of the toe box for 10 minutes. OMG my big toe is soooo much more comfy.    I wore them around the house for two days and now they feels like I made the right decision.  My girls are now at the cobblers getting their vibram soles.  I will post picture are I get them home.  I am so happy you ladies are around for advice. It is so nice to have a sisterhood of shoes.  

kb18 let me know if your sexy shoe house keeping worked out for you.


----------



## daughtybag

Binks said:


> Hey everyone i have found some lovely wedges on e bay and I will attach a picture they are unworn and will be great for my holiday I just don't know if the size may be too big?
> 
> I am a 39 in bianca, 39 in simple pumps (I had 39.5 and they where a little big), and I am a 39 in filo (slightly tight).
> 
> These wedges are a 40 and I don't know if they will be to big, but I can always put in insoles?
> 
> Tia!



Hi there Binks!
I hope  you don't mind my asking, since you are a 39 to simple pumps, do you know the insole measurement of your simple pumps? I hope you have time to measure because I want to buy a simple pump  kid leather 70 mm online but am afraid it might be not my size. Thanks. I am in a place that I cant try on this pumps as there is no CL stores here.


----------



## daughtybag

Hi Ladies!
I need you help!
Anyone has the simple kid 70mm leather in size 39? Could you possibly give me the insole measurement! I am desperate to buy the simple pump online because we dont have a CL store here in our area to try on please.... Thanks


----------



## BLee19x

Hi guys, 
Has anyone got the 'pour lili' 120's that were exclusive to net a porter? I'm curious of their sizing. As in the simple black 100's I fit a 3 (when I'm actually a size 4) but online it says to take half a size up... So I'm confused... Please help!


----------



## Nikki172

Hi everyone, this is my very first post 

I have the Pigalle Plato's 120mm in 39 in patent. I'm now eyeing up the Decollete 100mm in kid, tried on 39's and they fit like a glove. My question is will the kid leather stretch, would you suggest a 1/2 size down? Or sticking with a 39? The SA at CL suggest I stick with a 39, but I'm worried they'll stretch and I'll get slippage.

Any insight would be fab! x


----------



## pinktailcat

Nikki172 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my very first post
> 
> I have the Pigalle Plato's 120mm in 39 in patent. I'm now eyeing up the Decollete 100mm in kid, tried on 39's and they fit like a glove. My question is will the kid leather stretch, would you suggest a 1/2 size down? Or sticking with a 39? The SA at CL suggest I stick with a 39, but I'm worried they'll stretch and I'll get slippage.
> 
> Any insight would be fab! x



Hi,

I have a question on Iriza patent 36.5.Does this run small or big or just normal? 

I usually wear CL wedge style 36, and jimmy choo pumps and wedge 36, and manolo BB 105 36, and chanel heals 36.5 except classic flat pumps for 36.

I believe I am lengthwise more like 36, but because of width I sometimes have to half size up especially for the lower heal like manolo BB 70.

Any sizing suggestion will be appreciated as I am going to snatch the pair for final sale....


----------



## befrank

pinktailcat said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question on Iriza patent 36.5.Does this run small or big or just normal?
> 
> 
> 
> I usually wear CL wedge style 36, and jimmy choo pumps and wedge 36, and manolo BB 105 36, and chanel heals 36.5 except classic flat pumps for 36.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I am lengthwise more like 36, but because of width I sometimes have to half size up especially for the lower heal like manolo BB 70.
> 
> 
> 
> Any sizing suggestion will be appreciated as I am going to snatch the pair for final sale....




I'm a U.S. 6.5, but in my designer shoes I'm a 37.  That said, most of my CLs (all 70mm) run 37.5. But I have the Iriza 70 in burgundy patent in 37. It's more TTS for me. Your best bet is to give it a try. At worst, it may be slightly large, which an insole could fix.


----------



## pinktailcat

befrank said:


> I'm a U.S. 6.5, but in my designer shoes I'm a 37.  That said, most of my CLs (all 70mm) run 37.5. But I have the Iriza 70 in burgundy patent in 37. It's more TTS for me. Your best bet is to give it a try. At worst, it may be slightly large, which an insole could fix.



Thank u for your help...!! I will give it a try...!


----------



## apple.chic

hello. so I FINALLY got my So Kates. I'm a woman's size 9.5-10. I originally ordered a 40.5 and could only get 1 shoe on. then today I got a 41. both shoes are on but they sides are digging in like crazy and of course the toe box is murderous. I can actually walk for about 5 minutes before tears start to flow. 

the digging is here 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 at the bottom inner part. is that normal? I'm tempted to go up for comfort but I think this is my size and I may just need to take them back to neimans to be stretched. 

what do you guys think?


----------



## shanzyh

So, I am purchasing my wedding shoes, and have decided on the new Pigalle Follies 120mm glitter pumps. However, I am unsure of the size I should get.

My CL size is 36, and I own the New Very Prive in a 36. They were snug to begin with but have been stretching out to perfection. I also tried the Pigalle Follies patent 100mm in a 36 and they were the same, a bit snug.

I was thinking of purchasing the pigalle follies 120mm in my TTS 36, but I'm worried about the steeper pitch and the heel slippage. Should I go down to a 35.5?


----------



## LisaMarie_

poshhippie said:


> Hello!  I would love some advice on some CL's I about to preorder.  Unfortunately I don't have any stores near me that carry CL for me to be able to try on a few sizes.
> 
> My US size (Nine West, Cole Haan) - 9
> My foot is average width
> I don't have any CL's and I have never tried any on
> I am looking to pre order the Pigalle 100mm in Kid Leather - 2015.
> I wear anywhere from a 39 1/2 to 40 1/2 in Jimmy Choo and Manolo Blahnik
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated!!  Thank you!!!




I'd suggest going with the 39. If it's kid leather it will stretch an mold to your feet. If you still feel unsure go to a boutique or store an try them on goodluck!


----------



## rdgldy

LisaMarie_ said:


> I'd suggest going with the 39. If it's kid leather it will stretch an mold to your feet. If you still feel unsure go to a boutique or store an try them on goodluck!



Not to disagree, but I would suggest the 39.5 in the pigalle 100.  I have them in nude and black and went with this size.  My US size is a 39 (9).  They tend to run a bit small.

I'd agree that I would try them on first, or at least order from a store that takes returns.


----------



## LisaMarie_

rdgldy said:


> Not to disagree, but I would suggest the 39.5 in the pigalle 100.  I have them in nude and black and went with this size.  My US size is a 39 (9).  They tend to run a bit small.
> 
> I'd agree that I would try them on first, or at least order from a store that takes returns.



Yes, that's  why I said its best to go to a store or boutique and try them. Everyone's foot size differs with these shoes. I also have the pigalle's in nude 100mm in 40.5 and pigalle follies kid 100mm in 40 US 10. These shoes fit me fine.


----------



## foxie_dixie

Hi everyone, I would like some suggestions on Lady Peep Spikes. 
I'm 37 tts in Louboutins
New simple 37
Neofilo 37
Architek 37
Patent Pigalle Plato 37.5 (with padding, might be able to fit a 37)
N Prive 37
Very prive spikes 37.5 

Would Lady Peep spikes in 37.5 be too big?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## princesa333

Hi Ladies,

I urgently need your advice on ADORABLE Pigalle 85 Suedes in cobalt-blue, that I ordered recently.

Trying them on in the morning or after a day, when my feet are not so much swollen:
The 38.5 are REALLY narrow in the toebox. My toes kind of kink a little and my large toe sticks out a bit leading a little dent in the leather on the side.
The 39 are acutually very comfortable. They fit more loose. I didn't experience heel slippage trying them on. If they were worn in I'd say they are perfect BUT as they are new I'm afraid they could get too large in case the leather stretches. 
Does anyone know how much the suede leather of CL stretches out with time? 

(My regular European size - as I'm from Austria - is 38.5 to 39 (I once bought shoes at Aldo in 9, I believe
My feet are narow 
My size in Fifi 100 is 38.5 - they fit beautifully)

I'm really unsure which size to keep.   What do you think?

Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## Purrsey

Hello. I will go to the store to try and hopefully I can find this pair in local store. 

I am 37.5 in Pigalle and simple. Does this open toe need to go half size down? Thanks.


----------



## ashlie

princesa333 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I urgently need your advice on ADORABLE Pigalle 85 Suedes in cobalt-blue, that I ordered recently.
> 
> Trying them on in the morning or after a day, when my feet are not so much swollen:
> The 38.5 are REALLY narrow in the toebox. My toes kind of kink a little and my large toe sticks out a bit leading a little dent in the leather on the side.
> The 39 are acutually very comfortable. They fit more loose. I didn't experience heel slippage trying them on. If they were worn in I'd say they are perfect BUT as they are new I'm afraid they could get too large in case the leather stretches.
> Does anyone know how much the suede leather of CL stretches out with time?
> 
> (My regular European size - as I'm from Austria - is 38.5 to 39 (I once bought shoes at Aldo in 9, I believe
> My feet are narow
> My size in Fifi 100 is 38.5 - they fit beautifully)
> 
> I'm really unsure which size to keep.   What do you think?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!!!




Hello! The suede is definitely going to stretch more than the patent will. Hth [emoji16]


----------



## Rumpetaske

Anybody her who have the armurabotta boots? I found a pair on sale in my size, but they are knee highs, and im afraid that you need to be super skinny to get them over your calfs?. Im normally a size 6 in dresses, size 26-28 in pants. Please help


----------



## ashlie

Hi ladies!! I have looking at a pair or So Kate Booties (suede and kid leather). I have about 5 pair of regular so kates and kid and patent leather. I fit into a size 40, however, I need a 39.5, I found out the hard way  I was wondering if the 39.5 bootie run any smaller than the regular so kate heel. Thank you so much in advance. You ladies are amazing!!


----------



## GingerHanna

I'm eyeing up a pair of Talitha but need the check the fit. 

My CL TTS is 40.5 and actual sizes for various CLs are as follows:

- Lolo 69: 40.5
- Feticha: 40.5
- Decollette Zep: 41
- Gres's Pump 100: 40
- Georgineta: 41

Any help much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## xmas20031222

Hi,

I am wearing Lady Peep size 41. And I'm gonna to look for Hot Chick 130mm, which size shall I buy?


----------



## primah

has anyone tried on the survivita and know how these run? these will be my first CLs so i'm unsure about the sizing. 
generally i'm a size 7 US in most 'non-designer' brands..
TIA!


----------



## enoughofem

Does anyone know how mrs. Bouglione fits? Im usually a 36, but am wondering if i could get away with a 36.5. Thank you!


----------



## atrain

I tried to search but I couldn't find exactly what I need.

Do Pigalle Follies fit the same as traditional Pigalles? 100m heel for both. I'm pretty consistently a 39 in CLs, but wanted to double check before I ordered. 

Thanks, fellow shoe lovers!


----------



## enoughofem

atrain said:


> I tried to search but I couldn't find exactly what I need.
> 
> Do Pigalle Follies fit the same as traditional Pigalles? 100m heel for both. I'm pretty consistently a 39 in CLs, but wanted to double check before I ordered.
> 
> Thanks, fellow shoe lovers!



Ive never tried on traditional pigalle, but im a 36 in all my CLs & got a 36 in my python pigalle follies 100mm. I hope i helped a little!


----------



## Tuscansoul

atrain said:


> I tried to search but I couldn't find exactly what I need.
> 
> Do Pigalle Follies fit the same as traditional Pigalles? 100m heel for both. I'm pretty consistently a 39 in CLs, but wanted to double check before I ordered.
> 
> Thanks, fellow shoe lovers!


Pigalle 100 and Follies 100 fit the same for me, too.


----------



## betty.lee

Hi Lovelies. 
Does anyone know how the Anjalina Spike fits?  

my Pigalle Follies size is 35, SK 34.5 old pigalle 34. 

Thank you.


----------



## ashlie

betty.lee said:


> Hi Lovelies.
> Does anyone know how the Anjalina Spike fits?
> 
> my Pigalle Follies size is 35, SK 34.5 old pigalle 34.
> 
> Thank you.




They come in 120mm 100mm 85mm and 70mm I believe. They also have a pair of flats with the same spikes that run CL tts. The patents at least. They also come in kid leather. So depending on what height your getting in kid or patent, that should make a difference in size! Hth


----------



## highheeladdict

betty.lee said:


> Hi Lovelies.
> Does anyone know how the Anjalina Spike fits?
> 
> my Pigalle Follies size is 35, SK 34.5 old pigalle 34.
> 
> Thank you.



I guess the 120 fits like the SK's as it is the SK with some spikes according to the description on the online shop.


----------



## Jen_Jen_T

Hi, I have bought these shoes online which are size 38 and clearly too big. Please can someone advise whether I should go down half a size or a full size? They feel quite tight at the front as I have wide feet but I would expect to have to wear them in anyway.

I have bought them for my wedding and now I'm thinking perhaps they won't be the most comfortable shoes... is this a bad idea?? They are Pigalle 100. Thanks


----------



## betty.lee

highheeladdict said:


> I guess the 120 fits like the SK's as it is the SK with some spikes according to the description on the online shop.




Oh thanks!


----------



## ashlie

Jen_Jen_T said:


> Hi, I have bought these shoes online which are size 38 and clearly too big. Please can someone advise whether I should go down half a size or a full size? They feel quite tight at the front as I have wide feet but I would expect to have to wear them in anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought them for my wedding and now I'm thinking perhaps they won't be the most comfortable shoes... is this a bad idea?? They are Pigalle 100. Thanks




They look like you have a slight heel gap, which for me is the worst thing to have. If you can go down half a size and aren't dying I would advise it. Otherwise you can put a heel cushion/grip in to keep your foot I. Place


----------



## wishgirl

Hi,
 I went to the boutique and tried on a Decollette 85 size 35 and it fits me perfectly, unfortunately they did not have a 35.5 so I can see how that one fits.  Because I usually wear 35.5 in the Simple 70 and the No Matter 85.  
I actually want to purchase the Decollette 70, they don't have 70 at the boutique. What size should I get? TIA
Also what do you all think, I order online both size 5 and 5.5 and keep the one that fits and return the other one? Is this a good idea?


----------



## jfoster

Can anybody advise me on sizing for the fifI bootie? I am a 39.5 in pigalle, decollate and 39 in apostrophe, 40 in pigalle follie, 39 in irizia, all 100 mm and looking for 100mm booties! I have a very high arch, narrow foot, except the balls/front of my feet are very wide... so makes for some troubles with sizing in CLs! Thanks everyone


----------



## foxyqt

Does anyone know how the *Houghton *fits? It says on NAP to take a full size larger.

These are my sizes:
Old VP = 37
Decolette 37.5
Ambro Lace Pumps = 37.5
Rolandzip Pumps = 37
Sexy 100 Pumps = 37


----------



## angelyunie

Hi ladies,
I'm new here and need some help with sizing.
I am looking to buy my first pair of CLs. I usually wear a size 12 in Nine West and Ivanka Turmp pumps.My foot width is average/wide.I haven't ever tried on any CL.
Here's a couple of pair I'm looking at:
Fifi 100mm 
Fifi 120mm 
Bianca 140mm 


Thanks a lot !!


----------



## ashlie

angelyunie said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm new here and need some help with sizing.
> I am looking to buy my first pair of CLs. I usually wear a size 12 in Nine West and Ivanka Turmp pumps.My foot width is average/wide.I haven't ever tried on any CL.
> Here's a couple of pair I'm looking at:
> Fifi 100mm
> Fifi 120mm
> Bianca 140mm
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot !!




Some women are lucky enough to wear CL TTS but some of us, like me, have to go up a half size! (Sometimes even a size to a size and a half or two!!) Your best bet would be to go to any store that sells CL's and try them on. Unfortunately, a lot of CLs don't come in a size 42 which you probably can tell, so if you find them online I would scap them up and return them if they are too small. (Also, if you have a high arch, like I do, I always have to go up a size for shoes that cover the top of my foot, like booties.) I really really hope you fit into a 42. Best of luck love [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## angelyunie

ashlie said:


> Some women are lucky enough to wear CL TTS but some of us, like me, have to go up a half size! (Sometimes even a size to a size and a half or two!!) Your best bet would be to go to any store that sells CL's and try them on. Unfortunately, a lot of CLs don't come in a size 42 which you probably can tell, so if you find them online I would scap them up and return them if they are too small. (Also, if you have a high arch, like I do, I always have to go up a size for shoes that cover the top of my foot, like booties.) I really really hope you fit into a 42. Best of luck love [emoji171][emoji171]


 
Thank you for you reply!
I found a pair of Fifi size 42 in the official website and I hope I can wear it.


----------



## ashlie

angelyunie said:


> Thank you for you reply!
> I found a pair of Fifi size 42 in the official website and I hope I can wear it.




Ahhh I'm so happy!! I hope so too [emoji16]


----------



## Treschicshoes

Hello! I wear a 10 U.S. pretty much across the board. In Aldo I wear a 41. Nine West always seems a bit big and I can wear a 9.5. I have average width feet. I'm looking at getting Pigalle or Pigalle Follies 100. This will be my first designer shoes  thanks for your help!


----------



## Tuscansoul

Treschicshoes said:


> Hello! I wear a 10 U.S. pretty much across the board. In Aldo I wear a 41. Nine West always seems a bit big and I can wear a 9.5. I have average width feet. I'm looking at getting Pigalle or Pigalle Follies 100. This will be my first designer shoes  thanks for your help!


I'm a US size 10 to 10.5, but my feet are slightly wide (about C width).
My Pigalle 100 and Follies 100 are both size 42 (patent leather).
If your feet are regular width you should fit into a size 41 or 41.5 in both models.
It's always best to try them on at a boutique before purchasing, but if nobody carries Louboutins in your area and you have to order online, consider ordering them in 2 different sizes and keep the one that fits better.
Good luck!


----------



## Vienna

I really want to purchase a new simple pump 100mm. This would be my first CL and very unsure of sizing. I'm normally a size 6 in pumps, flat sandals and boots. Size 6.5 in wedges and open toe heels. Also my feet are slightly on the wider side. Any help in which size to get would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## rdgldy

Vienna said:


> I really want to purchase a new simple pump 100mm. This would be my first CL and very unsure of sizing. I'm normally a size 6 in pumps, flat sandals and boots. Size 6.5 in wedges and open toe heels. Also my feet are slightly on the wider side. Any help in which size to get would be greatly appreciated!


Can you try them on somewhere?  I'd probably suggest a 36.5, but you really should try them on first.


----------



## Treschicshoes

Tuscansoul said:


> I'm a US size 10 to 10.5, but my feet are slightly wide (about C width).
> My Pigalle 100 and Follies 100 are both size 42 (patent leather).
> If your feet are regular width you should fit into a size 41 or 41.5 in both models.
> It's always best to try them on at a boutique before purchasing, but if nobody carries Louboutins in your area and you have to order online, consider ordering them in 2 different sizes and keep the one that fits better.
> Good luck!





Thank you! There's nowhere close to me to try on  I think I'll order a 41 and go from there! Bergdorfs have free shipping & returns


----------



## Natasha210

Hi could someone please tell me how the new helmut fits? I am usually a 38 or 38.5 in most styles but the iriza i managed to get my foot in a 37. Would a 37 fit me in satin material?? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Hi! Does anyone have experience with the Culturella 100 in black suede? Is it the same sizing as the Iriza? I'm a 37 in the So Kate, a 36.5 in Manolo Blahnik BB, and 36 in these by Manolo Blahnik (don't know the name) http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/manolo-...goryid=2375500&fashionColor=&resultback=1145  and my feet are average/maybe more wide

Thanks!


----------



## Tuscansoul

Natasha210 said:


> Hi could someone please tell me how the new helmut fits? I am usually a 38 or 38.5 in most styles but the iriza i managed to get my foot in a 37. Would a 37 fit me in satin material??
> Thanks in advance!


There is a new Helmut?? I'd like to know where.
My "old" Helmuts are 1 full size down from my regular CL size.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

LouboutinHottie said:


> Hi! Does anyone have experience with the Culturella 100 in black suede? Is it the same sizing as the Iriza? I'm a 37 in the So Kate, a 36.5 in Manolo Blahnik BB, and 36 in these by Manolo Blahnik (don't know the name) http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/manolo-...goryid=2375500&fashionColor=&resultback=1145  and my feet are average/maybe more wide
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry I think I should mention that the BB is the 105 heel height.


----------



## rdgldy

Tuscansoul said:


> There is a new Helmut?? I'd like to know where.
> My "old" Helmuts are 1 full size down from my regular CL size.




There was a new helmut. They were cut slightly different and ran slightly smaller than the original. They were less elongated.


----------



## daniestreat

I have ordered the 140 Bianca pumps in a UK size 36, which is true to my size (UK 3).
However reading posts I am unsure that they will fit!
I am a UK 34 ( 1) in Pigalle. I have normal width feet, maybe a little bit on the wide side & I keep my pigalles (120mm & 100mm) on a shelf as I cannot wear them other than around the house as they are so uncomfortable and tight on my feet, they dont seem to be stretching out at all.
What size would you recommend in Bianca's?


----------



## Tuscansoul

rdgldy said:


> There was a new helmut. They were cut slightly different and ran slightly smaller than the original. They were less elongated.


That's good to know.
I found a  "New Helmut" on eBay and I can see the difference to the "old" Helmut.
Thank you very much for the info!  It's always nice to learn something new.


----------



## dmand2

Hi ladies

I'd love your advice regarding sizing for the Divinoche 160. Does anyone know if this fits similar to the Exagona (in which I wear a 39) or closer to a Lady Peep (in which I wear a 39.5). I wear a 40 for 120 So Kates.

Thanks so much in advance for your help!!


----------



## dmand2

dmand2 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'd love your advice regarding sizing for the Divinoche 160. Does anyone know if this fits similar to the Exagona (in which I wear a 39) or closer to a Lady Peep (in which I wear a 39.5). I wear a 40 for 120 So Kates.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for your help!!


Thoughts on Madame Butterfly sizing would also be fantastic! Thanks again.


----------



## Loubspassion

Hi there.
Can anyone help with sizing for fifi 120? I wear P120 and Iriza 120 in 34.5, PF 100 in 35 and probably same for PF 120, So Kate suede, kid and patent in 35 (although my patent SK are a 35.5 but fit too comfy new), 35 in Filo, Neofilio, 35 in Lady Peep...all other designers also are 35 which would make me a 35 TTS. 
Based on that, should I get 35 in Fifi 120 or 34.5? Seller says they fit well her 35 foot but wondering given the round toe.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Tuscansoul

dmand2 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'd love your advice regarding sizing for the Divinoche 160. Does anyone know if this fits similar to the Exagona (in which I wear a 39) or closer to a Lady Peep (in which I wear a 39.5). I wear a 40 for 120 So Kates.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for your help!!


I don't have the 160, but I do have Divinoche 120. They are the same size as my Lady Peep and a half size down from my So Kate.
Hope this helps.


----------



## dmand2

Tuscansoul said:


> I don't have the 160, but I do have Divinoche 120. They are the same size as my Lady Peep and a half size down from my So Kate.
> Hope this helps.


Thank you so much Tuscansoul.  That seems to fit with what I've guesstimated. I figure I'll be safe with a 39-39.5. I'll post my findings if I end up buying a pair to assist others.


----------



## Michele26

Hi Everyone!

Does anyone know if the Belle ankle boots run true to size?


----------



## dmand2

Michele26 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Does anyone know if the Belle ankle boots run true to size?


Hi Michele

I can't comment on this style specifically, but I do go a 1/2 size up from my TTS in all my boots. I hope that helps (eg Snakilta, So Kate Booty, Daff boots).


----------



## Michele26

dmand2 said:


> Hi Michele
> 
> I can't comment on this style specifically, but I do go a 1/2 size up from my TTS in all my boots. I hope that helps (eg Snakilta, So Kate Booty, Daff boots).



 That does help.


----------



## dmand2

Michele26 said:


> That does help.


Totally my pleasure.  Best of luck with your boots!


----------



## hellomashimaro

hi ladies, im going to start tracking down a pair of madame butterfly booties, i need help with sizing as i wont be able to try them on as they'll be from ebay or something...

im a 6.5 to 7 US and 37 in most non designer shoes...ALL my zara heels are 37 and they fit snug (a little too tight sometimes but they give if theyre leather). my only CL's are the So Kate in suede which are a 37.5 and fit perfect length wise and snug in the toe box as i have an average width foot.

 i am a 37.5 in the YSL tribute sandals in the higher heel and my heel perfectly lines up with the end of the shoe. (no toe over hang or excess space in the front)

i keep reading to size down but size down in normal shoes or CL sizing?
i am leaning towards 37...is this correct?

tia


----------



## dmand2

hellomashimaro said:


> hi ladies, im going to start tracking down a pair of madame butterfly booties, i need help with sizing as i wont be able to try them on as they'll be from ebay or something...
> 
> im a 6.5 to 7 US and 37 in most non designer shoes...ALL my zara heels are 37 and they fit snug (a little too tight sometimes but they give if theyre leather). my only CL's are the So Kate in suede which are a 37.5 and fit perfect length wise and snug in the toe box as i have an average width foot.
> 
> i am a 37.5 in the YSL tribute sandals in the higher heel and my heel perfectly lines up with the end of the shoe. (no toe over hang or excess space in the front)
> 
> i keep reading to size down but size down in normal shoes or CL sizing?
> i am leaning towards 37...is this correct?
> 
> tia


Very keen for this info too. Do they fit similar to the Exagona (in which I wear a 39) or closer to a Lady Peep (in which I wear a 39.5). I wear a 40 for 120 So Kates/Pigalle Follies/Lady Peep Sling.

:help:


----------



## Aerolite

Hi lovelies,

I posted a reveal post today but thought I'd also correctly ask for advice here...

-My BF originally got me a pair of New Very Prives, size 39 based on my actual shoe size.
-Tried them on (these are my first pair) and I could barely walk on my carpet without wanting to fall over. It was painful just to get my feet in. My feet are also a little wide.
-Went to the CL boutique to try on size 39.5 and 40. SA only had 39.5 slingback NVP. Tried both. SA took at look at my heel/fit in the slingback and suggested I go with 40.
-Went ahead and got the 40. Still snug, no slip on heel, I can walk slightly comfortably but can tell it would take a while to break in.

My concern is that most sites, including the CL site say that NVPs are true to size or should be half size down from the previous VP (this is confusing to me). Reading reviews on some other sites and most say go a half size up only. I basically went a full size up and now I'm worried that maybe I should've settled on the first pair in 39 that I originally got and has since been returned.

I do have a small number of days to return the shoes *again* but am looking to see if I can get away with what I have not having experienced how CL's stretch over time.

Thank you!


----------



## ashlie

Aerolite said:


> Hi lovelies,
> 
> I posted a reveal post today but thought I'd also correctly ask for advice here...
> 
> -My BF originally got me a pair of New Very Prives, size 39 based on my actual shoe size.
> -Tried them on (these are my first pair) and I could barely walk on my carpet without wanting to fall over. It was painful just to get my feet in. My feet are also a little wide.
> -Went to the CL boutique to try on size 39.5 and 40. SA only had 39.5 slingback NVP. Tried both. SA took at look at my heel/fit in the slingback and suggested I go with 40.
> -Went ahead and got the 40. Still snug, no slip on heel, I can walk slightly comfortably but can tell it would take a while to break in.
> 
> My concern is that most sites, including the CL site say that NVPs are true to size or should be half size down from the previous VP (this is confusing to me). Reading reviews on some other sites and most say go a half size up only. I basically went a full size up and now I'm worried that maybe I should've settled on the first pair in 39 that I originally got and has since been returned.
> 
> I do have a small number of days to return the shoes *again* but am looking to see if I can get away with what I have not having experienced how CL's stretch over time.
> 
> Thank you!




As all louboutin lovers know, there is, and isn't, a sizing for every louboutin shoe. I feel like we can advise to go snug because they DO stretch no matter what material they are made with.(Some more than others. Such as sued and kid will stretch more than patent) I would say go snug, but not numb snug. Only you know what feels good. However, if you have any feeling you will get heel slippage when they do stretch, GO DOWN!! I cannot stress this enough. It might be the worst thing that can happen. It make them so hard to walk in and is a pain to find the perfect fix. So, go with your gut. When I first started my obsession, all those sizing charts confused me. The women on here were actually the best/nicest about my concerns. Good luck love! Welcome [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## madamefifi

ashlie said:


> As all louboutin lovers know, there is, and isn't, a sizing for every louboutin shoe. I feel like we can advise to go snug because they DO stretch no matter what material they are made with.(Some more than others. Such as sued and kid will stretch more than patent) I would say go snug, but not numb snug. Only you know what feels good. However, if you have any feeling you will get heel slippage when they do stretch, GO DOWN!! I cannot stress this enough. It might be the worst thing that can happen. It make them so hard to walk in and is a pain to find the perfect fix. So, go with your gut. When I first started my obsession, all those sizing charts confused me. The women on here were actually the best/nicest about my concerns. Good luck love! Welcome [emoji171][emoji171]


 
Oh thank goodness! I knew if I did a search I'd find helpful advice! I just received a pair of NVPs today in my usual Loub size, which is a size larger than my nondesigner size, and I was a little dismayed that they felt a bit tight and have been agonizing over whether to exchange for a half size up or work with what I got. The LAST thing I want is to wind up with shoes that are too big after wearing them for a while and rendering them unreturnable. The reason I've been on the fence is, there is a tiny bit of heel slippage in the right shoe straight out of the box, even with the toe box tightness. You've helped me make a decision--THANK YOU!


----------



## dmand2

ashlie said:


> As all louboutin lovers know, there is, and isn't, a sizing for every louboutin shoe. I feel like we can advise to go snug because they DO stretch no matter what material they are made with.(Some more than others. Such as sued and kid will stretch more than patent) I would say go snug, but not numb snug. Only you know what feels good. However, if you have any feeling you will get heel slippage when they do stretch, GO DOWN!! I cannot stress this enough. It might be the worst thing that can happen. It make them so hard to walk in and is a pain to find the perfect fix. So, go with your gut. When I first started my obsession, all those sizing charts confused me. The women on here were actually the best/nicest about my concerns. Good luck love! Welcome [emoji171][emoji171]





madamefifi said:


> Oh thank goodness! I knew if I did a search I'd find helpful advice! I just received a pair of NVPs today in my usual Loub size, which is a size larger than my nondesigner size, and I was a little dismayed that they felt a bit tight and have been agonizing over whether to exchange for a half size up or work with what I got. The LAST thing I want is to wind up with shoes that are too big after wearing them for a while and rendering them unreturnable. The reason I've been on the fence is, there is a tiny bit of heel slippage in the right shoe straight out of the box, even with the toe box tightness. You've helped me make a decision--THANK YOU!




Just confirming Ashlie's advice, which is spot on, Louboutin sizing is a universe of its own! First you need to work out your standard TTS, which is what you take in your most common worn style/s - for me, this is a 40 even though I am a very narrow 9. Louboutin is famous for being cut very small in MOST styles. Then it becomes very difficult and confusing because the sizing then varies quite a bit depending on style, heel height, and fabric. I wear anything from a 39-40.5!! 

The safest rule is to be aware that styles with an especially narrow toe box (eg So Kate, Pigalle Follies) and high heel pitch 120/130 are going to be snug when worn for the first few times (most so with patent leather). You want them snug, but not OMG I have lost all feeling in my toes and I am a cripple!  Also, for most women, these will never be comfortable all day shoes. However, practise makes perfect. 

If there is ANY slippage/gap at the heel when first tried on - size down! (However, and this is just me, I have broken this rule myself for a few very special, rare, must have pairs, and compensated with a shoe insert - but this really has to be the exception.) The shoes WILL stretch and particularly if you are wearing 150/160 styles, the last thing you want is to be in shoes that are unstable. 

Anyway, unfortunately I'm unable to give precise advice as to the particular shoe styles mentioned, but these general rules should help.

Best of luck and please share your mod shots on the 'post your newest purchases' thread for us all to enjoy!


----------



## andiee0929

Sorry if I accidentally post under you, I'm pretty new to this site.

Just purchased some Anjalina 85, size 40 and I'm having doubts. Should I have went down/up by 0.5?

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.): 39.5 in most Nine West Shoes, 40 in Aldo, 40 in Fendi
&#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): Narrow
&#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: Own- Piou Piou 85 in a 40, Pigalle 100 in a 40, Decollete 85 in a 40


----------



## Tuscansoul

andiee0929 said:


> Sorry if I accidentally post under you, I'm pretty new to this site.
> 
> Just purchased some Anjalina 85, size 40 and I'm having doubts. Should I have went down/up by 0.5?
> 
> Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.): 39.5 in most Nine West Shoes, 40 in Aldo, 40 in Fendi
> &#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide): Narrow
> &#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are: Own- Piou Piou 85 in a 40, Pigalle 100 in a 40, Decollete 85 in a 40


My Anjalina 85 in suede is the same size as my Pigalle 100, Piou Piou 85 and Decollete 85, but I have slightly wide feet.
Anjalina 85 basically fits like a Decollete 85.
My suede Anjalina feels slightly larger than my patent Decollete and is more comfortable to wear.

Hope this helps.


----------



## andiee0929

Tuscansoul said:


> My Anjalina 85 in suede is the same size as my Pigalle 100, Piou Piou 85 and Decollete 85, but I have slightly wide feet.
> Anjalina 85 basically fits like a Decollete 85.
> My suede Anjalina feels slightly larger than my patent Decollete and is more comfortable to wear.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Excellent! Thanks so much Tuscansoul


----------



## dmand2

dmand2 said:


> Very keen for this info too. Do they fit similar to the Exagona (in which I wear a 39) or closer to a Lady Peep (in which I wear a 39.5). I wear a 40 for 120 So Kates/Pigalle Follies/Lady Peep Sling.
> 
> :help:


Anyone available to advise on this - sizing of Madame Butterly? High on our wish lists so any help would be really appreciated!!


----------



## Natasha210

Hi all, 
Just wondering if the new simple 100 jazz calf in 37.5 would fit me.
I am usually a 38 in most CL's but also have some in 38.5.

Thank you in advance &#128522;


----------



## highheeladdict

Hello everyone 

I´d like to get the Dorissima 120 Blush N° 2 Kid, but I´not sure about the size and I`ll have to order them online, so I can`t try them on. 

I`m a 39.5 in So Kate (patent and suede, but the suede stretches a lot, so 39 would have been fine, too), Decollete 554 (patent), Filo, Pigalle Follies 100 (patent and the glitter ones), Bille et Boule 100 and Corafront 100 (patent). I have the Anjalina 100 in nude patent in size 39 and the patent Pigalle Follies 120 in size 40.

Size in non-CL´s: Jimmy Choo Anouk black patent: 39, Casadei Blade: 39
Width of the feet: average.


----------



## Tuscansoul

highheeladdict said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I´d like to get the Dorissima 120 Blush N° 2 Kid, but I´not sure about the size and I`ll have to order them online, so I can`t try them on.
> 
> I`m a 39.5 in So Kate (patent and suede, but the suede stretches a lot, so 39 would have been fine, too), Decollete 554 (patent), Filo, Pigalle Follies 100 (patent and the glitter ones), Bille et Boule 100 and Corafront 100 (patent). I have the Anjalina 100 in nude patent in size 39 and the patent Pigalle Follies 120 in size 40.
> 
> Size in non-CL´s: Jimmy Choo Anouk black patent: 39, Casadei Blade: 39
> Width of the feet: average.


I have not tried the 120 heel, but thought I'd share my experience with the 100 version:
Since the Dorissima 100 toe box looked similar to Fifi (and Filo) I ordered Dorissima in my size in those styles. I ordered a pair in suede in size 41.5 and one in patent leather in size 42. (I always order patent leather a half size larger than kid, suede or fabric).
I could not even get my foot into the toe box of the 41.5 without major pain and my big toe touched the front of the shoe.
The size 42 in patent was better in the length, but still too tight around the toes. My feet are slightly wide, though.
Dorissima's toe box is smaller than Rolando, if you are familiar with that style.
Perhaps the fit of the 120 heel version is different. I can not say.
For the 100 version I would recommend going up half a size from your Fifi or Filo size.
If you don't have wide feet you may have better luck than I did with your Filo size.
Good luck and let us know how they fit once you receive them.


----------



## Cegla4

Tuscansoul said:


> I have not tried the 120 heel, but thought I'd share my experience with the 100 version:
> Since the Dorissima 100 toe box looked similar to Fifi (and Filo) I ordered Dorissima in my size in those styles. I ordered a pair in suede in size 41.5 and one in patent leather in size 42. (I always order patent leather a half size larger than kid, suede or fabric).
> I could not even get my foot into the toe box of the 41.5 without major pain and my big toe touched the front of the shoe.
> The size 42 in patent was better in the length, but still too tight around the toes. My feet are slightly wide, though.
> Dorissima's toe box is smaller than Rolando, if you are familiar with that style.
> Perhaps the fit of the 120 heel version is different. I can not say.
> For the 100 version I would recommend going up half a size from your Fifi or Filo size.
> If you don't have wide feet you may have better luck than I did with your Filo size.
> Good luck and let us know how they fit once you receive them.


Hello, if I have 37,5 so kate dorissima leather i should buy 38? I am thinking between 100mm and 120mm which to choose.


----------



## honeybunch

Hi ladies, it's been about a year since I bought my nude So kates.  I'm just wondering if sizing is still about half a size large?  I'm a true 38. My old Pigalle size is 37 and my nude patent So Kates are 37.5.  Would I be 37.5 in this seasons black patent So Kates? TIA


----------



## Cegla4

Cegla4 said:


> Hello, if I have 37,5 so kate dorissima leather i should buy 38? I am thinking between 100mm and 120mm which to choose.


Thanks, I bought 100 in size 37,5. I am waiting now for delivery  i will let You know if the size is ok.


----------



## iamsecksi

Hi ladies, I need some help.

I'm a size 6-6.5 in regular brand shoes
&
I only have a pair of pigalles platos 120 and I got them in sz. 37 , I feel like 36.5 would've been better for me. I have never tried on any other brands
& 
Now i'm interested in getting a pair of dorissima. What size would you guys recommend?


----------



## iamsecksi

iamsecksi said:


> Hi ladies, I need some help.
> 
> I'm a size 6-6.5 in regular brand shoes
> &
> I only have a pair of pigalles platos 120 and I got them in sz. 37 , I feel like 36.5 would've been better for me. I have never tried on any other brands
> &
> Now i'm interested in getting a pair of dorissima. What size would you guys recommend?



sorry, i meant to say i haven't tried any other CLs before


----------



## mishybelle

I also need help with the Dorissima 120. I'm a size 36 in So Kate and 36.5 in very Prive/hyper Prive. Should I stay with my So Kate size 36 or go up a size? I heard the toe box was a little shorter on Dorissima.


----------



## gatorpooh

mishybelle said:


> I also need help with the Dorissima 120. I'm a size 36 in So Kate and 36.5 in very Prive/hyper Prive. Should I stay with my So Kate size 36 or go up a size? I heard the toe box was a little shorter on Dorissima.



I wear a 38 in both the So Kate and the Dorissima 100 (not sure about the 120). The toe box is shorter, but for me the fit is the same. My Very Prive are 38.5 and they are a tad big. I should have bought a 38. Hope this helps!


----------



## devilangel

Hi ladies!!!
Have been around in TPF for awhile, but first time posting in CL forum.... 

So I just bought my first pair of CLs and I am still stunned at my size.... I have always thought I am a US7.. until I started wearing European brands and realized I can do 6.5... 

The ladies at the CL store said I should wear 5.5 cuz there was a gap at my heel if I wear 6 or 6.5 ( that was when I was trying on the Piagelle, which I didn't buy yet due to color availbilities)
I went back to get New Simple pump instead and they help me conclude that size 5 is the best for me.

So I walked out the store with a 5...... now taking it all in and stunned!!! 
That's why I am here on this thread... how is it possible that I am a 6.5 and wearing size 5 in Louboutin ?!?!? 
The funny thing is, I do really fit in the 5... the toebox feels cramped, but no matter what size i tried on (even 6.5) the toebox is tight as much as the 5. So the 5 won out of all sizes since that hugged my heel the best. 

Am I going crazy?! How is this possible!? And I think by this, I discovered I have narrow heels. 
Can I get some experts to comfort me a little and fill me in how this is possible?


----------



## Natasha210

Hi ladies.
Does anyone own the louis babe heels? Thinking of purchasing them for my mother but unsure of sizing. 
Anyone know how they fit? Thank you!


----------



## highheeladdict

Hi everyone 

I decided to get the Iriza 120 as my next pair. I`ll have to order them online, so I can`t try them on. 

I´m a 39.5 in the So Kate patent, python and suede and the decollete 554, Pigalle Follies 100 patent, Corafront, Bille et Boule, Pigalle Plato 120. I got the Anjalina 100 nude patent in 39 and the Pigalle Follies 120 black patent and the Dorissima 120 Blush No. 5 in 40.

Size in non-CL: Jimmy Choo Anouk patent 39, Casadei Blade patent & satin 39.

Width of the feet: average

I´m not sure how much the Iriza will stretch, so I don´t know if I should get it in 39, 39.5 or 40. I´m a bit concerned about the open side, I don´t want them to be too small.


----------



## pupazzooo

Hi, i want to buy the new youyou app to my girlfriend for christmas, but i don't know what size. My girlfriend have the pigalle n 36 and normally fit the n 37. The you you app are like yoyo, demiyou, youyou classic, so i suppose to buy the n 37. Someone bought the youyou 85mm half size up instead tts. Anyone have any experience ? Thanks to all

http://images.eu.christianlouboutin.com/media/catalog/product/cache/2/thumbnail/1200x/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/3/1/5/0/christianlouboutin-youyouapp-3150764_PK1A_2_1200x1200_1431357557.jpg


----------



## MsC30x888

Michele26 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Does anyone know if the Belle ankle boots run true to size?


Hi, did you end up getting the Belle? I literally just bought the Belle 100s today. I'm a US 7 and tried on 37 and 37.5, they both fit except the 37.5 had a tinyyy boot/heel slippage when I took a few steps so I ended up getting the 37 which is my TTS -US 7 size (I had on thin footsie socks on). Just wondering what size you got TTS or 1/2 UP and how it's been working for you? Forgot to mention both my So Kate & New Very Prive are 37.5 so I'm just a little concern that I didn't go for the size up in the Belle, if my feet will end up scrunch & hurt.


----------



## jayadams

Hello all - I'm a mid 30's male that is looking to purchase my gf a pair of Louboutin's, probably going with the standard Pigalle.  I am beyond confused with this, and want to purchase the correct size - and I've read so much conflicting info.  I've also searched all over the Internet and it appears you ladies are the definitive experts, so I'm asking your help..

She wears a size 8 in most shoes, but an 8.5 in high heels.  I've dug through her closets and she seems to favor Jessica Simpson shoes for her daily office wear and those are all 8.5 (she wears heels almost daily).  Some of her heels are 8, although I haven't seen anything larger than an 8.5.   She is somewhat athletic and her feet are maybe slightly wider (I honestly don't know and she'd kill me for even suggesting that). 

Can I ask what size you think I should get her?  38.5?  39?   I'll be buying from Neiman Marcus probably, and will be able to return them if I have to, but strongly want to avoid that.  What would be my best chance?  

Also, is there another "model"(? Not sure of the verbiage) I should look at too?  I want to stick with Louboutin, but understand the Pigalle has been around for a while, so maybe there's a new version I should look at.  I'm buying these as one of her Chrostmas presents and would like to keep it in the (US) $700-$850 range.   

Trust me, your help is absolutely most appreciated.

Edit - just wanted to point out that we're American and the 8-8.5 is in American sizing.  Also, the Pigalle I'm leaning toward will be the 100mm size.  Thanks!


----------



## jfoster

jayadams said:


> Hello all - I'm a mid 30's male that is looking to purchase my gf a pair of Louboutin's, probably going with the standard Pigalle.  I am beyond confused with this, and want to purchase the correct size - and I've read so much conflicting info.  I've also searched all over the Internet and it appears you ladies are the definitive experts, so I'm asking your help..
> 
> She wears a size 8 in most shoes, but an 8.5 in high heels.  I've dug through her closets and she seems to favor Jessica Simpson shoes for her daily office wear and those are all 8.5 (she wears heels almost daily).  Some of her heels are 8, although I haven't seen anything larger than an 8.5.   She is somewhat athletic and her feet are maybe slightly wider (I honestly don't know and she'd kill me for even suggesting that).
> 
> Can I ask what size you think I should get her?  38.5?  39?   I'll be buying from Neiman Marcus probably, and will be able to return them if I have to, but strongly want to avoid that.  What would be my best chance?
> 
> Also, is there another "model"(? Not sure of the verbiage) I should look at too?  I want to stick with Louboutin, but understand the Pigalle has been around for a while, so maybe there's a new version I should look at.  I'm buying these as one of her Chrostmas presents and would like to keep it in the (US) $700-$850 range.
> 
> Trust me, your help is absolutely most appreciated.
> 
> Edit - just wanted to point out that we're American and the 8-8.5 is in American sizing.  Also, the Pigalle I'm leaning toward will be the 100mm size.  Thanks!




What a sweet boyfriend! Your girlfriends feet sound almost identical to mine. I am an 8.5 in american sizing, with an average to slightly wide foot. In the pigalle follies, I take a size 40. In a normal pigalle, I am a 39.5. Also all depends on if you are looking at patent leather or kid leather. Patent is less forgiving as it doesn't stretch, and it's always better if the shoe is a half size bigger than smaller! That way you can put inserts in (which make them comfier too!). The pigalle follie is a sexy and great option. Also, the iriza heel is the MOST comfy model. If she is new to louboutin I would recommend starting with a comfier model than the pigalle as they are more uncomfortable than most. That being said, in the iriza, I am a 39 as they tend to run a little larger than other models. It honestly really depends on the cut of the shoe! If you need help, PM me and I can give you advice.


----------



## jfoster

highheeladdict said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I decided to get the Iriza 120 as my next pair. I`ll have to order them online, so I can`t try them on.
> 
> I´m a 39.5 in the So Kate patent, python and suede and the decollete 554, Pigalle Follies 100 patent, Corafront, Bille et Boule, Pigalle Plato 120. I got the Anjalina 100 nude patent in 39 and the Pigalle Follies 120 black patent and the Dorissima 120 Blush No. 5 in 40.
> 
> Size in non-CL: Jimmy Choo Anouk patent 39, Casadei Blade patent & satin 39.
> 
> Width of the feet: average
> 
> I´m not sure how much the Iriza will stretch, so I don´t know if I should get it in 39, 39.5 or 40. I´m a bit concerned about the open side, I don´t want them to be too small.


Hi there....

I'm normally a 40 in most CL models, in the iriza 100mm I went down to a 39. I find the model fits really large!


----------



## ashlie

jayadams said:


> Hello all - I'm a mid 30's male that is looking to purchase my gf a pair of Louboutin's, probably going with the standard Pigalle.  I am beyond confused with this, and want to purchase the correct size - and I've read so much conflicting info.  I've also searched all over the Internet and it appears you ladies are the definitive experts, so I'm asking your help..
> 
> She wears a size 8 in most shoes, but an 8.5 in high heels.  I've dug through her closets and she seems to favor Jessica Simpson shoes for her daily office wear and those are all 8.5 (she wears heels almost daily).  Some of her heels are 8, although I haven't seen anything larger than an 8.5.   She is somewhat athletic and her feet are maybe slightly wider (I honestly don't know and she'd kill me for even suggesting that).
> 
> Can I ask what size you think I should get her?  38.5?  39?   I'll be buying from Neiman Marcus probably, and will be able to return them if I have to, but strongly want to avoid that.  What would be my best chance?
> 
> Also, is there another "model"(? Not sure of the verbiage) I should look at too?  I want to stick with Louboutin, but understand the Pigalle has been around for a while, so maybe there's a new version I should look at.  I'm buying these as one of her Chrostmas presents and would like to keep it in the (US) $700-$850 range.
> 
> Trust me, your help is absolutely most appreciated.
> 
> Edit - just wanted to point out that we're American and the 8-8.5 is in American sizing.  Also, the Pigalle I'm leaning toward will be the 100mm size.  Thanks!




Such a great boyfriend!! You sound like mine! Anything 100mm is going to be a great everyday shoe. It's going to be comfortable. The pigalle also has a bigger heel than the so Kate. Which only comes in 120mm. The thicker heel is going to also add to comfort. I personally find that having a gap is the worst thing that can happen because inserts, especially on the heel, just never feel right or the same. I really think it's a personal decision. Also what makes its so hard to find the "perfect" size! If your getting them from Neiman, all I've ever had was great experiences with them. I wouldn't be so opposed to returning them though. You want your girlfriend to have a shoes that going to fit her. Especially when dishing out around $725. She's going to be so happy that you got them for her, I don't think she'll mind if you have to switch the size. Good luck!! [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## mssmelanie

MsC30x888 said:


> Hi, did you end up getting the Belle? I literally just bought the Belle 100s today. I'm a US 7 and tried on 37 and 37.5, they both fit except the 37.5 had a tinyyy boot/heel slippage when I took a few steps so I ended up getting the 37 which is my TTS -US 7 size (I had on thin footsie socks on). Just wondering what size you got TTS or 1/2 UP and how it's been working for you? Forgot to mention both my So Kate & New Very Prive are 37.5 so I'm just a little concern that I didn't go for the size up in the Belle, if my feet will end up scrunch & hurt.


Hi!  I got the Belle's in a 37 and I'm US size 6.5.  I wear them with black terry shoe pads from Aldo and they fit great.  I wear them pretty regularly at work and can walk all day with them.  I also bought the Bella boots in black suede in 36, (long story) and they are snug  I have to do the blow dryer / Vaseline trick on them before wearing them out.  But for these 2 styles, I would definitely recommend TTS or like me, going a half size up and using the Aldo black terry pads.  They really make all my shoes super comfy!


----------



## jayadams

Thank you, jfoster and Ashlie.  I went ahead and placed an order for Pigalle Follies in 40, the regular black leather.  Hoping the size works out ok, but I can always exchange if they don't fit.   I really appreciate y'alls help!  And I'll let you know how the sizing works out - you guys are awesome!


----------



## Michele26

MsC30x888 said:


> Hi, did you end up getting the Belle? I literally just bought the Belle 100s today. I'm a US 7 and tried on 37 and 37.5, they both fit except the 37.5 had a tinyyy boot/heel slippage when I took a few steps so I ended up getting the 37 which is my TTS -US 7 size (I had on thin footsie socks on). Just wondering what size you got TTS or 1/2 UP and how it's been working for you? Forgot to mention both my So Kate & New Very Prive are 37.5 so I'm just a little concern that I didn't go for the size up in the Belle, if my feet will end up scrunch & hurt.



Hello! When I went back to order them (that very night) from Barneys.com my size was gone. The last time that happened to me I phoned the CL Boutique in Manhattan & they found what I was looking for in my size. I again tried to get them from Neiman's at the mall in Tysons Corner, & my size wasn't available. I did however, get the Manolo, Livrea Suede Stretch Bootie in Black, & the Saint Laurent Dipped Suede Ankle Bootie in Anthracite. You have to go check out the Saint Laurent Booties they're unbelievably comfortable. Now I'll call the CL Boutique & see if I can get me the Belle's. I hope the 37 works out for you. I NEVER know what to do when ordering my TTS, or going up 1/2 size. Let us know how they work out. I'll post when & if I can get mine.


----------



## highheeladdict

jfoster said:


> Hi there....
> 
> I'm normally a 40 in most CL models, in the iriza 100mm I went down to a 39. I find the model fits really large!



Thank you for your help  I ordered them in a 39 and they fit perfectly  They came today and I wore them around the office for some time  and they are pretty comfy. They need a bit more breaking in, but I´m glad I didn`t get them in 39.5 or even 40...


----------



## Sanooya

My Normal shoe sizing in Non CL is 38 - 7.5 US

I only have the 100mm Corneille - Size is 37.5, 7 US 



it was very painful but after around 5 month, it stretched well, I almost have heel slip 

I now want to buy So Kates, I tried the 38 and the fit-painfully

but I can't find them online, I can only find the 37.5 

How is the So Kate Sizing Compared to the Corneilles? 

- I am getting Nude Patents, this year's model


----------



## Bee-licious

Help! Looking to buy my first pair ever, by not sure what size in the pigalle follies.. I've heard that these run small but I've also seen on YouTube that I should order a size down. So confused now!!

My regular shoe size is US 7 in non-CL. I tried the new Pigalle Patent 100 in size 37 and they were okay on one foot but one foot was a bit tighter. I recall trying the Iriza and it was 36.5, while in a pigalle Plato I was 36.5

So what should I get for my first pair of follies in kid leather?


----------



## highheeladdict

Bee-licious said:


> Help! Looking to buy my first pair ever, by not sure what size in the pigalle follies.. I've heard that these run small but I've also seen on YouTube that I should order a size down. So confused now!!
> 
> My regular shoe size is US 7 in non-CL. I tried the new Pigalle Patent 100 in size 37 and they were okay on one foot but one foot was a bit tighter. I recall trying the Iriza and it was 36.5, while in a pigalle Plato I was 36.5
> 
> So what should I get for my first pair of follies in kid leather?



I´m a 39.5 in my patent So Kate`s and got the patent Pigalle Follies 120 in size 40. But I have the PF 100 black / red degradé in patent and the PF 100 Glitter Sirene in 39.5. Kid leather stretches more than patent, so maybe you could go tts or half size down.


----------



## EmmaD

Not to spam here, but maybe this is a better place to place this. I've also put it in the So Kate thread.

Ok ladies, I need your advice once more!
I apologize for the VERY long post!

I received a text this morning that my order would be arriving earlier than expected, today already! Fantastic! 
So it arrived an hour ago. What a feast it was to open. It came in a beautiful gift box, the Louboutin shoe box also with a gift ribbon and the shoes were packed individually in dust bags. I did not expect the dust bags to be so soft. But they do leave a little red dust inside the shoe (probable on as well, but since they are black I cant really notice). 
When I saw the spare heel tips I was almost shocked how tiny they are and was worries the heel would be too thin. Luckily that is not the case. Yes, it is quite thin, but remarkable stable as well. I do doubt that a cobbler in my area has heel tips that small.

So, now unpacking the shoes itself. Now I was a little shocked by how tiny they looked.  Very slim and short. At first sight, they looked 2 sizes too small.
But I was pleasantly surprised by the toe box that looks rather short. Ive been undecided for a while between the Pigalle and the So Kate, because in pictures the toe box of the So Kate sometimes looks very long and with my small feet, I wasnt always convinced it would look good. But with the newer Pigalle cut and the fact it could not purchase a back suede Pigalle with a 120mm heel in my country, made me decide to go for So Kate. I am so happy now I did, this is the perfect shoe for my feet. I would find the shorter toe box from the Pigalle look too short.

I also need to mention of course: what an absolutely beautiful, elegant shoe! It is all I hoped for and I am a sucker for suede, they are a true dream! 

I tried on my right foot at first, which is (like with most people) slightly (2mm) bigger than the left. I could not get my foot in 
So on to the left. I didnt just comfortably slip on as well, but I could see that length wise it was a fit, so I tried a little harder (though part is getting the toes in!) and I could get it on well. Luckily I have short toes (always hate them in sandals, but now they are most convenient), so it is an exact fit.  Apparently I also have more narrow than regular/normal feet, because after some minor adjusting to get everything it, my foot fits perfectly as well in the width. Nothing hanging over. My toes are crammed a little, but for that kind of shoe with that heel height, I actually find my left foot sitting in quite comfortably and I dont find the toe box unmanageably tight. I have strappy heels that are much worse at the strap that goes over the toes. I do think I will always have to struggle and work it a little to get them on, I can not just slip them on, but that is just fine.
I placed a sheet on the floor to protect the soles, so I could not walk a great distance, but I did a little and also bended my foot in all possible angles. No heel slippage what so ever. Yes!
So left foot = perfect size. 
Now the right foot Second try. I really had to struggle very hard to get my foot into this one. I managed in the end, but I really had to stand on my feet to get my heel to go all the way down, with a some force. Now the toes This is TIGHT, they actually hurt quite a bit, mostly the two little toes. The overall width is ok also on the right. Slightly more minor adjustment needed to get everything in (like the joint of my big toe).
I can stand in them, but at this pain, not walking yet. I will definitely need to break in this side! I think the issue here is that because my foot is a little bigger, that length wise they are actually too small. 

I do own a pair of faux suede pumps (from Asos) that resemble the So Kate a lot. I bought those as preparation to see if I could wear the style and mange the heel height. Unfortunately I could not wear them more than twice, due to heel slippage, because the shoes are too wide cut. But they were good practice for the heel height and now for comparing with So Kate in terms of comfort. My Asos heels are ok to wear, but due the the height of the heel, they are still quite uncomfortable at the toes and ball of the foot when wearing them more than 30 min.
I find the So Kate (left foot, at least) at the same comfort level, but then with a much better, I must say perfect, fit. Actually walking in them, however, will take some practice, although I am used to walking in heels the same height. After just wearing them for 5 min, I'm already experiencing some muscle pain in my legs due to the tension it takes for the leg en foot to wear these. 

Taking into consideration I seem to have more narrow feet than I thought I had and I do not need them to stretch very much. *What do you ladies think of the size? *For my right foot I think it will stretch out just fine. But what about left? Would it not stretch too much, since my feet are narrow or will they still, because it is inhered to the suede material?
Honestly, I can definitely not go down another 0.5 in size, I can only just barely get my feet in these. Sizing up, will also not be necessary. Yes, it would be more comfortable for my right foot, but I do not think it would benefit my left foot and a shoe can stretch a little, but you cant shrink too big, even if it is only a tiny bit.
So I have two options: either this size is ok and will not stretch to an amount that I will experience heel slippage and I can keep them, or I just have bad luck and the size of my feet is not convenient for wearing So Kate in materials that stretch a lot and I cannot find a right size, so I cant keep them and cannot order another size.


*Second question:*
If I am able to keep the suede ones, I will tries them out extensively first (after a while I will also send them to MM7 in Paris for the Louboutin rubber half sole), but I would also love the have So Kate *in nude patent. What size should I take them?* Ive read here that they stretch, but only slightly and it takes a lot of time. Again, since my feet are narrow and the patent is quite rigid, maybe with my feet they wont stretch at all. Could I safely go for a size 36 then (without stretching I cannot wear them in a size 35.5 because of my right foot) and not worry too much about heel slippage on my left foot?

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Christchrist

Suede is very forgiving.  Try blow drying in the toe box to warm it up and rubbing a little Vaseline in the toe box before you put it on. Be careful of to get the Vaseline on the suede or outside and only blow dry the inside.  Should be ok after wear. You will stop getting spasms after your legs become accustom to the pitch of the shoe. Louboutin shoes are a labor of love. You have to teach your body how to walk in moving in them. 
Good luck.


----------



## EmmaD

Thank you Christchrist. 
Unless I'm 100% sure I'll keep them, I won't be using any techniques other than just trying them on every day. I have to keep the next customer in mind if I should return.

Yes, walking in Louboutin is quite an experience. But it is love at once.  A little tough love at the moment...  I'm only afraid of heel slippage at my left foot...


----------



## jayadams

Hey all - so you guys were a great help in helping me determine what size CL Pigalle's I needed to get for my girlfriend..  Based on your suggestions I ordered a pair in Size 40 from Neiman Marcus and they arrived today.  One question that you all can help me with - what all should be included with the shoes?  A dust bag?  Extra heel tips?  I'm unsure - and all that arrived was the box (which is torn, btw) and the shoes.  Maybe that's all that come with them, but I would think it would also include the dust bag at least.  I started an online chat with a Neiman Marcus rep when I got back to my office and they said they'd send me the bag asap, but then I got an email confirming they are shipping, but at the bottom it says "REASON: does not have to be designer dust bag".

  I don't know what that means.  Maybe they're not sending me the (right) dust bag?  If not, I'll just return and purchase elsewhere and avoid NM, but I hope they don't do that.  But - is there anything else that should be included that I need to ask for, or be on the lookout for?  

I know y'all are the experts and will know - Thanks you guys!  

j


----------



## EmmaD

I just received my first CL today (not Pigalle) and it came with the designer box and each shoe inside a red Louboutin dust bag (sometimes there is only one dust bag and the shoes are not wrapped in it). The shoes were stuffed with paper and a plastic thing to hold the shape. Between the shoes there was also plenty of paper tissue. There was also a tiny dust bag with 2 spare heel tips.

So if you're missing a dust bag all together, it is not right. Maybe the pair was returned by another customer with some items missing and they did not check properly.


----------



## jayadams

EmmaD said:


> I just received my first CL today (not Pigalle) and it came with the designer box and each shoe inside a red Louboutin dust bag (sometimes there is only one dust bag and the shoes are not wrapped in it). The shoes were stuffed with paper and a plastic thing to hold the shape. Between the shoes there was also plenty of paper tissue. There was also a tiny dust bag with 2 spare heel tips.
> 
> So if you're missing a dust bag all together, it is not right. Maybe the pair was returned by another customer with some items missing and they did not check properly.



Thank you very much for the reply - I'll call them this evening and get this straightened out (I hope).  If not I'll just return to NM and order direct off the CL site.  Much appreciated!


----------



## EmmaD

jayadams said:


> Thank you very much for the reply - I'll call them this evening and get this straightened out (I hope).  If not I'll just return to NM and order direct off the CL site.  Much appreciated!



You're very welcome. I hope it gets sorted out, nothing more frustrating than an incomplete or damaged order, you want it to be perfect and a nice experience.
Good luck!


----------



## highheeladdict

Hi everyone 

The So Kate Cork Blooming is available at the german online boutique and I find them quite pretty. But I'm not sure what size I should get. Does cork stretch as much as kid or suede or is it more like patent? I'm a 39.5 in my patent and suede So Kate but the suede stretches a lot so 39 would have been better .


----------



## counselorpump

I am a US 5.5 and usually wear a 36 in CL. My foot is probably average? because its not wide but it's not exactly the narrowest either. I have the Decollete nude patent in 36 and although they fit like a glove, I can only stand/walk in them for about 4 hours. Have old school simples in 36 and I don't wear them because I don't like the round toe anymore but they are walkable. Am looking at the Iriza Half D'Orsay 100 and Pigalle 100 - both in kidskin. Recommended sizing and comfort? Your help is appreciated!


----------



## lammie

I am TTS 6 in most shoes and have average, if not narrow feet. 

My very old Pigalles are 37 and wish they were a bit more snug when I walk.  

I have 2 pairs of patent So Kate in size 36 and 35 1/2. There is a slight heel gap in the size 36 but seems to fit well, and the 35 1/2 fits like a glove and I walk much more confidently in the smaller size. However the toe box is insanely tight. I don't plan to wear these shoes more than a few times a year, but I don't want to sacrifice my toes and ruin a pedicure because of the toe box.

Which should I keep? How much will the patent leather stretch? Love the 35 1/2 as I feel I can run in them, but toe box is killer. Afraid the 36 will stretch too much to the point where they are too loose, and I would prefer not to put a heel thing in.


----------



## sund

Today Christian Louboutin men shoes can be found in boutiques worldwide .
Christian Louboutin shoes make every woman elegant and graceful.Christian Louboutin shoes are designed for women who crave for fashion. As Christian Louboutin shoes have become a latest fashion statement, so they can be considered as a perfect designer choice. 
Last time i noticed CL shoes in store:inshopss.co are so luxury,who ever buy there?


----------



## Dorudon

Hello! 

Does anyone know how the Fred clous flat Spikes run? I am a TTS 35 in almost all Louboutins. Unfortunately I don't have flats yet. I would like to change that 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## this_is_rj

I am wanting to buy a pair of Louboutin's off eBay. I am a tts 7 in most shoes including other designers like Jimmy Choo, Valentino etc. I have a few pairs of older CL wedges that are 37.5's, I think, the sizes have rubbed off and a pair of older patent Rolando's and Decolletes that are both size 38. I am after a pair of Lady Clou Spike Slingbacks and wondering if a size 38 will be to big? Thanks so much.


----------



## enoughofem

Patent leather does not stretch as much as wed like to think in my personal opinion. Patent leather doesnt break in. It breaks you in. Lol I say go with a 36 & add the pad that goes under the ball of your foot. Hope that helps!


----------



## enoughofem

lammie said:


> I am TTS 6 in most shoes and have average, if not narrow feet.
> 
> My very old Pigalles are 37 and wish they were a bit more snug when I walk.
> 
> I have 2 pairs of patent So Kate in size 36 and 35 1/2. There is a slight heel gap in the size 36 but seems to fit well, and the 35 1/2 fits like a glove and I walk much more confidently in the smaller size. However the toe box is insanely tight. I don't plan to wear these shoes more than a few times a year, but I don't want to sacrifice my toes and ruin a pedicure because of the toe box.
> 
> Which should I keep? How much will the patent leather stretch? Love the 35 1/2 as I feel I can run in them, but toe box is killer. Afraid the 36 will stretch too much to the point where they are too loose, and I would prefer not to put a heel thing in.



Patent leather does not stretch as much as wed like to think in my personal opinion. Patent leather doesnt break in. It breaks you in. Lol I say go with a 36 & add the pad that goes under the ball of your foot. Hope that helps!


----------



## lammie

enoughofem said:


> Patent leather does not stretch as much as wed like to think in my personal opinion. Patent leather doesnt break in. It breaks you in. Lol I say go with a 36 & add the pad that goes under the ball of your foot. Hope that helps!



Hahaha. I ended up keeping the 36 and believe it to be the right choice. Thanks!!


----------



## Aerolite

I posted a few months back when I got my first pair of CLs- New Very Prives. I just got back from my trip to Paris and after a long wait in such a busy store, I ended up buying a pair of Pigalle 100s in nude patent.

I can see myself starting to build a little CL collection and I'm seeking more clarity on sizing. Seeing as I haven't broken in my two pairs yet (my NVPs have been used twice), I'd love to know if i'm on the right track.

So a few notes of my US size, NVP size, and new Pigalle 100s.

US Size - 8.5 TTS, 9 in most brands fit but have some slippage. Up until now I've been buying my affordable heels in 9 because of my wider feet, but have started to understand how heel slippage is horrible and will probably go for 8.5 from now on.

New Very Prive in Patent - BF bought me 39 which should've been a half size up from my US TTS (please correct me if wrong). Shoe was unbearably painful in the toe box putting on. I'm pretty sure 38.5 would've been even more unacceptable. Ultimately ended up exchanging for 39.5. After two uses I feel pretty pleased with them--still need to break the toebox in--but I've got a little concern I might end up with minor heel slippage eventually.

Pigalle 100 in Patent - Went to Paris with size 39 in mind, aimed for Pigalle 100. No 38.5 in stock for me to compare, 39.5 had heel slippage. Grabbed the 39s anyway, they do fit like a tight glove but I'm worried they might stretch out with minor heel slippage over time. But...I returned home reading that some people size down a whole size in Pigalles? So now I'm second guessing if I should've tried 38.5 or even 38? 

It's nice knowing that it's OK to be different sizes in different CL styles. Yet it's so confusing! Anyway, I guess what else I'm asking now is if there's more I should be looking out for when buying future CLs? Is even the _slightest_ heel slippage/comfort acceptable at all in brand new heels? Or should they be like second skin despite the toe box crippling my feet?


----------



## tiffCAKE

Aerolite said:


> US Size - 8.5 TTS, 9 in most brands fit but have some slippage. Up until now I've been buying my affordable heels in 9 because of my wider feet, but have started to understand how heel slippage is horrible and will probably go for 8.5 from now on.
> 
> New Very Prive in Patent - BF bought me 39 which should've been a half size up from my US TTS (please correct me if wrong). Shoe was unbearably painful in the toe box putting on. I'm pretty sure 38.5 would've been even more unacceptable. Ultimately ended up exchanging for 39.5. After two uses I feel pretty pleased with them--still need to break the toebox in--but I've got a little concern I might end up with minor heel slippage eventually.




I'm not an expert but I can reassure you I've had a similar situation in NVP--I have several VP in Python and 37.5 fits me perfectly (I'm a US7 and the front of my foot is a little bit wide bc I run but not much wider than average--maybe just wide for certain designers or styles). I got two NVP in patent which isn't as forgiving as Python and they're both 37.5... One classic black and the other in the red/black ombré. The black pair makes my toes numb and the ombré pair isn't as bad but is definitely muuuuuch tighter than my regular VP. The length in both is great but they seem much narrower to me. If they weren't patent I'd be confident they would stretch to fit perfectly. I think the ombré pair I can make work but I might just "rehome" the black pair and replace it with 38. So it sounds like we have similar feet and I similarly found NVP to be smaller/narrower than I anticipated


----------



## Vienna

How do these sneakers run? I wear a womens US size 6 normally.


----------



## faylouise

Hi,

I dont post on here very often but I hope you can help.

I am looking into buying a pair of the Banjo boots and I am usually a 37.5 in shoes. Although sometimes I take a 37 or 38 depending on the brand.

I have a pair of the summerisima sandals in a 37.5 and I have previously owned the so kate pumps in a 37.5 but they were slightly too small.

Can anyone help with sizing on the banjo. I have found a pair in 37 or 38.5 and Im concerned that neither will fit but I dont want to miss out on them if they size differently.

Thanks so much for any help on this! And Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## Natasha210

faylouise said:


> Hi,
> 
> I dont post on here very often but I hope you can help.
> 
> I am looking into buying a pair of the Banjo boots and I am usually a 37.5 in shoes. Although sometimes I take a 37 or 38 depending on the brand.
> 
> I have a pair of the summerisima sandals in a 37.5 and I have previously owned the so kate pumps in a 37.5 but they were slightly too small.
> 
> Can anyone help with sizing on the banjo. I have found a pair in 37 or 38.5 and Im concerned that neither will fit but I dont want to miss out on them if they size differently.
> 
> Thanks so much for any help on this! And Happy New Year to you all!



Hi i recently purchased the banjo in my CL tts 
Im a US 7.5
Most my CL are 38 (filo, allegra, so kate, pigalle follies) and got the banjo in 38.
Hth


----------



## Natasha210

Ladies!!
I am need of some assistance.
I found a pair of pony hair no. Prives in a size 39.
Im a CL 38 TTS
Will they fit me??? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Hello ladies and gentleman, new to the forum, I would like to buy my first pair of CL So Kate 120mm patents but im not sure of the sizing and there are no shops near where I live to try could someone please help tell me the length and width of size 120mm(US 9, 9.5 and 10), (EU:40, 40.5, 41). Since I have wider feet than normal not sure if I should size up by half or full or stay true to size. Thank you


----------



## Jnchen7

Hi all! I got my first pair of CL (pigalle 85) from my lovely boyfriend and he did the research and got me a size 37.5 (I'm 7 in almost all heels). I know that the toe box is supposed to stretch but I'm not sure by how much. I've included pictures so if someone could please tell me whether or not I should size up, I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## smeelie

hi- Are the Babel Bottas made anymore? Did they change the name to Bianca?


----------



## MMaiko

Hello Ladies (and gentlemen) - opinions please...

I was in the CL boutique on Saturday trying on shoes and decided on nude patent pigalle 120s, size 37.5.  

This will be my second pair of CL's, my first being SK leopard pony hair, size 37.5.  I've only worn them out one time, they're brand new and still very snug.  

The day I shopped, I had been out all day and figured my feet were ready for trying on shoes, thinking in my head they'd be bigger than if I'd gone first thing in the morning.  

I was able to squeeze in to the 37.5, the 37 was impossible.  My right foot is slightly bigger and I could feel the toe box more uncomfortable than on my left foot.  The SA agreed I was in the right size shoe and explained the length wouldn't give (after breaking in) but the toe box would as I wore them and broke in the leather.  

Here is where I need your opinion - the next morning when I tried to put them on, they'd barely go on.  My toes were curling (!) and fit nothing like they did in the store.  I've never experienced such squeeze but I'm more afraid of going up a size and risking the shoes slipping off after they're broken in.

Should I exchange them?  

My SK's are the same size and although the right shoe is a bit tighter, I can wear them.

Anyone else wear the same size in those two shoes? 

I have a pair of Anyi Lu pumps in 37, I don't own any other designer shoes.  Normally, I'd wear US7.5 and have gone up to 38 in boots.  I *think* my foot width is average.  

Is that enough information to help with your thoughts and opinions?  I'm so anxious to wear them around the house breaking them in but I have limited time to exchange them if that's what I need to do.

Help!  (Please)  What do you think?


----------



## Natasha210

MMaiko said:


> Hello Ladies (and gentlemen) - opinions please...
> 
> I was in the CL boutique on Saturday trying on shoes and decided on nude patent pigalle 120s, size 37.5.
> 
> This will be my second pair of CL's, my first being SK leopard pony hair, size 37.5.  I've only worn them out one time, they're brand new and still very snug.
> 
> The day I shopped, I had been out all day and figured my feet were ready for trying on shoes, thinking in my head they'd be bigger than if I'd gone first thing in the morning.
> 
> I was able to squeeze in to the 37.5, the 37 was impossible.  My right foot is slightly bigger and I could feel the toe box more uncomfortable than on my left foot.  The SA agreed I was in the right size shoe and explained the length wouldn't give (after breaking in) but the toe box would as I wore them and broke in the leather.
> 
> Here is where I need your opinion - the next morning when I tried to put them on, they'd barely go on.  My toes were curling (!) and fit nothing like they did in the store.  I've never experienced such squeeze but I'm more afraid of going up a size and risking the shoes slipping off after they're broken in.
> 
> Should I exchange them?
> 
> My SK's are the same size and although the right shoe is a bit tighter, I can wear them.
> 
> Anyone else wear the same size in those two shoes?
> 
> I have a pair of Anyi Lu pumps in 37, I don't own any other designer shoes.  Normally, I'd wear US7.5 and have gone up to 38 in boots.  I *think* my foot width is average.
> 
> Is that enough information to help with your thoughts and opinions?  I'm so anxious to wear them around the house breaking them in but I have limited time to exchange them if that's what I need to do.
> 
> Help!  (Please)  What do you think?



Hi
Maybe try on a 38 in store and see how they fit so you can compare? 
If your toe is hitting the end of the shoe then they may be too small. 
Im a US 7.5.
I take most CL in 38.
I have a so kate kid leather in 38 but is a little loose when i walk but prefer it as i have long toes and my feet swell often  .
When i tried the patent pigalle 120s at the store i found the 38 a bit on the small side and my toes were very uncomfortable but the 38.5 was better.


----------



## MMaiko

Natasha210 said:


> Hi
> Maybe try on a 38 in store and see how they fit so you can compare?
> If your toe is hitting the end of the shoe then they may be too small.
> Im a US 7.5.
> I take most CL in 38.
> I have a so kate kid leather in 38 but is a little loose when i walk but prefer it as i have long toes and my feet swell often  .
> When i tried the patent pigalle 120s at the store i found the 38 a bit on the small side and my toes were very uncomfortable but the 38.5 was better.



Thank you for your reply, Natasha.  I went back to the boutique today and tried on a 38 but it was too big.  We discussed the toe box length and then I tried the nude patent SK, maybe my toes are too long for pigalle.   I went down to a 37 but I sit here with them on wondering if they're the right size.  LOL!

Its hard to decide on the correct size without knowing how the shoe will stretch.


----------



## mama.umar

Hi ladies. Pls help me. I want to buy espadrilles from louboutin. I am a non CL size US 6 and 37. Should I take TTS or one size up? I never own any CL. But I really wanted one! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I'm not a heel person though &#128543;

http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/fr_en/shop/women/ares-canvas-lips.html


----------



## Dannigee

I don't see the So Kate's on here. I'm a size 10 in all shoes. Are the so Kate's tts?


----------



## tdennis

Dannigee said:


> I don't see the So Kate's on here. I'm a size 10 in all shoes. Are the so Kate's tts?


I'm also a US size 10 and the 41 fits me comfortably in SoKate. Hope this helps!


----------



## nikitataylor

Hello! newb here about to purchase a pair of Daffodile's that I have been craving for, for over two years. Unfortunately, they are not sold in stores anymore so I have to resort to ebay. Since I will not be able to return them, I need your HELP!!! 

 My US Size is 10 in closed-toe Steve Maddens, 9.5-10 in Stuart Weitzman boots, all snug/tight fits. For open toe sandals, I can squeeze into 9.5's. I have some daffodil clones made by luichiny (mechelle's) that I wear in a size 11.
 Width of feet : between average & wide
 Daffodile Kid Black 160 Leather (or) Patent depending on availability 

pic attached.


----------



## nefermaatra

Hello,
my name is Barbara and today I got my first Loubis (finally!! ) 
I received my lovely Dorissima Vernis 120 but I have a question..

They have the correct size on tip (almost a little bit tight), but they are 3-5 mm too long behind! Is it normal?
 I think half size less will be too tight on tip, but now you can see that behind the lenght is too for me.. what do you think? 

Anyway I'm so happy!!!


----------



## xtiffaany

My sizing is 6.5-7US, and I have average to wide feet. I have a size 36 in the Bianca's 120 kid. I really want the Ron Ron in 100 suede. Any sizing recommendation for the Ron Ron?


----------



## nikitataylor

nikitataylor said:


> Hello! newb here about to purchase a pair of Daffodile's that I have been craving for, for over two years. Unfortunately, they are not sold in stores anymore so I have to resort to ebay. Since I will not be able to return them, I need your HELP!!!
> 
>  My US Size is 10 in closed-toe Steve Maddens, 9.5-10 in Stuart Weitzman boots, all snug/tight fits. For open toe sandals, I can squeeze into 9.5's. I have some daffodil clones made by luichiny (mechelle's) that I wear in a size 11.
>  Width of feet : between average & wide
>  Daffodile Kid Black 160 Leather (or) Patent depending on availability
> 
> pic attached.



Anyone ? please please pretty please    I've read so many conflicting statements 41 is a 9.5 in dafs etc etc.


----------



## ashlie

nikitataylor said:


> Anyone ? please please pretty please    I've read so many conflicting statements 41 is a 9.5 in dafs etc etc.




I wear a 39-39.5 in so Kate's and am a us size 9. I don't have a pair of dafs however, when I did try them on at saks I tried a 39 and they were way to big. I probably needed a 38 or a 38.5. I have a very high arch which plays a role. They were also the kid leather. I hope this helps a little!


----------



## verychic555

Hi ladies,
I'm about to order my first Louboutins. I'm a size 8-8.5 US. I tried on a CL bootie in 39.5 and had a small gap in the back. I also tried on a 5 inch sandal in 39.5 and had the same small gap. I Want the Bianca 120 to start off my collection. What size do you recommend? Classic styles are often sold out where I live, so I only order online. I have average to narrow feet.Thanks.


----------



## verychic555

I would really appreciate your help. I'm reading through the sizing thread and other reviews on other websites and I'm confused. Some say size down, others size up. I have no idea what to do


----------



## engineerinheels

I recently got a pair of Bianca Bottas in my TTS size. They fit with a thin sock, not a lot of toe room, but much roomier than a So Kate (even after break in).

I have no experience with Louboutin boots, can I expect these to stretch at all?

Pigalle 120: 39
So Kate: 39
Bianca Botta:39 ?


----------



## ashlie

engineerinheels said:


> I recently got a pair of Bianca Bottas in my TTS size. They fit with a thin sock, not a lot of toe room, but much roomier than a So Kate (even after break in).
> 
> I have no experience with Louboutin boots, can I expect these to stretch at all?
> 
> Pigalle 120: 39
> So Kate: 39
> Bianca Botta:39 ?




Those are so beautiful!


----------



## Maria010

Hi ladies I recently ordered the pigalle 100 in kid leather and I'm wondering if it will strech a lot. I'm normally a US 7 in everything. I have tried on the pigalle follies in kid in a 36.5 and 37. The 36.5 was to small and couldn't get my foot in but the 37 wasn't bad my toes were a bit smushed but not bad. Now I tried on the pigalle in 37 and it fits perfectly it's very comfortable but I'm reading post and worried if I should have ordered 1/2 a size down. I have a slightly wide foot as well

I am a US size 7

CL size:
Ares flat: 37
Pigalle follies (kid): 37
Cataclou 60mm: 38
Went up to 38 due to length. Straps are a bit loose but I use ball of foot cushion on them


Thank you ladies


----------



## Evemar82

nefermaatra said:


> Hello,
> my name is Barbara and today I got my first Loubis (finally!! )
> I received my lovely Dorissima Vernis 120 but I have a question..
> 
> They have the correct size on tip (almost a little bit tight), but they are 3-5 mm too long behind! Is it normal?
> I think half size less will be too tight on tip, but now you can see that behind the lenght is too for me.. what do you think?
> 
> Anyway I'm so happy!!!



I went a half size down on my first few pairs to avoid that gap but now when I wear those pairs they kill my tip. Went the half size up on my next few and I have decided that the comfort is worth the risk of the little gap in the heel. You can also put a pad that will push your foot back to hopefully fill the gap.


----------



## kiko2

anyone know whether the Degraspike Flat true in size? 
TIA


----------



## ashlie

kiko2 said:


> anyone know whether the Degraspike Flat true in size?
> TIA




I'm a 39 in suede so Kate's and a 39.5 in patent. I took a 39.5 in those when I tried them on.


----------



## Vienna

How does sizing run for sneakers? Is it the same for all sneakers?


----------



## Vienna

Also, the New Simple pumps, do they run true to size? I am normally a US size 6, so would I be a size 36 in these? Thank you so much!


----------



## rock_girl

Vienna said:


> Also, the New Simple pumps, do they run true to size? I am normally a US size 6, so would I be a size 36 in these? Thank you so much!




I'm a US size 9 and my New Simples are a 39.5.


----------



## iluvbags123

.


----------



## EmmaD

iluvbags123 said:


> Should I size down to a 35 or just put a heel grip in the 35.5? I fear the shoe stretching and not fitting like a lot of ladies on here have expressed but I just wanted to know what you all thought. I know that any heel slippage is a bad sign but I wondered if there was an exception due to a smaller foot and narrow heels.
> 
> I need to order the 35 soon so if you're able to respond, that would be great!
> 
> Thank you!



That is a tough one... If your heel is already slipping before stretching...  That is not good. Narrow heels are a pain!

How do the shoes fit in the length? Do you have a (small) heel gap or not? 
Discomfort and tightness at first is normal, the shoe is made on a standard mold, now it has to adjust to a real foot.

I find it hard to compare US sizes to EU/IT. But I think almost everyone has one foot slightly larger than the other. For pumps like this, I like to choose my size on the smallest foot (.5 size smaller). For other shoes, with a strap, I'll go up to my TTS.

Do you know the exct measurements of your feet? 
I am a true size 36EU with narrow feet (and narrow heels) and my feet are 22.3 (left) and 22.5 cm (right). In pumps/court shoes I need a 35.5EU. I only have a pair of CL So Kate, but I think I would stick to the same size in Pigalle follies. 
I don't need a heel grip in my SK for my smaller foot, nor a half insole. I think if there are shoes ever made for narrow feet that is is So Kate, Pigalle en Pigalle follies. I normally always have heel slippage, without exceptions and heel grips or insoles never help, because the shoes are always too wide (and mostly a little to long as well). 
Instead of heel grips, you could also try a half sole in front of the smaller foot to keep the foot pushed back. But again, I would only take this as a last resort when the shoe is fully stretched already, otherwise after a while it won't help anymore.
I think it is most important to match the length. You can always stretch a little, but never make smaller, but you shouldn't wear shoes that a too short as well.

Can you already order de size smaller, keep the other one too and see then which one to return? How long do you have to return?

More experienced ladies might be of better assistance, but hopefully this already helps a little  while awaiting others to reply.


----------



## Vienna

Does the patent leather stretch on simple pumps?


----------



## iluvbags123

.


----------



## EmmaD

iluvbags123 said:


> I fear wearing a too small shoe but it seems like a 35 might be good after it stretches. I was surprised that the toebox of the 35.5 was very comfortable. I usually get pinched near my pinky and fourth toe but again, the only pain I felt was on the smaller foot from the shoe moving up and down. I can't believe I need a 35! I also have a high arch so I don't know if that means anything.



You are very welcome, I am happy to help if I can. 

With your measurements you might indeed be a true size 6US = 36EU, but a high arch is certainly a game changer in high heels and that might perfectly explain why a 35 is much better suited for you. 

A Pigalle follies that is too comfortable right out the box is to me a sign that the shoe is too big. Those shoes should always feel tight (but still wearable of course) at the toebox, since they always stretch a little. 
And the heel gap you describe is too big also, so you should definitely go down in size.
I think the 35 will be a good fit, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! 
Yes, with CL you have to throw every prejudice about your shoe size out the door and see what really fits. 

You will have to do some stretching in the toe box, but kid leather gives in rather quick. If you should use the sock trick, make sure to use an old pair and cut off the back, so only a sock is in front of your foot, not the heel, so it only extra stretches the toebox.

Oh, and a great tip I discovered here recently. Should you, with your smaller foot, encounter some heel slippage over time, but the length is right, than you shouldn't use a heel grip just by sticking it in the back. Because it pushes your foot forward (hello squished toes!) and your heel to an even wider area of the shoe. Instead, cut in in half and stick it to both sides of your heel, but leaving a gap (1") for your heel to still fit to the end of the shoe. The sides of your heel are cushioned this way and this compensates for the shoe stretching a little in width.

Good luck!


----------



## iluvbags123

.


----------



## Citygirl8610

Hi, hoping I can get some guidance I'm so confused about sizing, I've read a ton of the sizing threads but there is quite a bit of conflicting information so not sure which way to go. I love louboutins but as we have no stockists in New Zealand I'm having to guess and order off eBay and having more bad luck then good at the moment ! I purchased pigalle 100 in kid leather 39.5 (recipt is dated 2012) and they fit but the toe box was very very tight, I had a cobbler stretch them and now they are bareable but still tight. 

Just arrived is a pair of love me 100 in 39.5, patent leather and they are super tight, not even sure if I should bother taking to be stretched as toe is hitting end on my left foot &#128557; . Should I just sell these ? 

And finally I have a pair of patent black so Kate's on their way also in 39.5 and I'm scared they are going to be too small and I can't return them ! Is there any chance they fit !?!

Sorry for the long post but feeling like I should give up on a collection before I even begin. I'm a 8.5 US, 39 in Prada and between a 39 and 39.5 in manolo. I'd say my foot is wide for the length.

Should I size up to 40 for pointed toes which I love, or go for a different style ?


----------



## rock_girl

Citygirl8610 said:


> Hi, hoping I can get some guidance I'm so confused about sizing, I've read a ton of the sizing threads but there is quite a bit of conflicting information so not sure which way to go. I love louboutins but as we have no stockists in New Zealand I'm having to guess and order off eBay and having more bad luck then good at the moment ! I purchased pigalle 100 in kid leather 39.5 (recipt is dated 2012) and they fit but the toe box was very very tight, I had a cobbler stretch them and now they are bareable but still tight.
> 
> 
> 
> Just arrived is a pair of love me 100 in 39.5, patent leather and they are super tight, not even sure if I should bother taking to be stretched as toe is hitting end on my left foot [emoji24] . Should I just sell these ?
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I have a pair of patent black so Kate's on their way also in 39.5 and I'm scared they are going to be too small and I can't return them ! Is there any chance they fit !?!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post but feeling like I should give up on a collection before I even begin. I'm a 8.5 US, 39 in Prada and between a 39 and 39.5 in manolo. I'd say my foot is wide for the length.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I size up to 40 for pointed toes which I love, or go for a different style ?




My foot is normal width with high arches/instep and a narrow heel. I am a US size 9.  My CL TTS is a 39.5, and I take my Bianca / Armadillo / old VP in a 39, old Pigalle 100 / Maggie / Love Me 100 / New Simple 120 / New Declic 120 in a 39.5, and new VP / Galaxy / Ron Ron in a 40.  I wear Valentino Rockstuds / Manolo BB / Jimmy Choo Abel in a 39.5.

The best way to gauge sizing is to use the length of insole and width of toe box measurements from your favorite heels in the same height and compare that to the pair you wish to buy.


----------



## Citygirl8610

rock_girl said:


> My foot is normal width with high arches/instep and a narrow heel. I am a US size 9.  My CL TTS is a 39.5, and I take my Bianca / Armadillo / old VP in a 39, old Pigalle 100 / Maggie / Love Me 100 / New Simple 120 / New Declic 120 in a 39.5, and new VP / Galaxy / Ron Ron in a 40.  I wear Valentino Rockstuds / Manolo BB / Jimmy Choo Abel in a 39.5.
> 
> The best way to gauge sizing is to use the length of insole and width of toe box measurements from your favorite heels in the same height and compare that to the pair you wish to buy.



Thanks this is very helpful, I think width might be my problem as I'm more a 39 / 39.5 in length and worried a 40 will give me heel slippage. Do you size down in pigalle 120 and so Kate ?


----------



## tdennis

Citygirl8610 said:


> Hi, hoping I can get some guidance I'm so confused about sizing, I've read a ton of the sizing threads but there is quite a bit of conflicting information so not sure which way to go. I love louboutins but as we have no stockists in New Zealand I'm having to guess and order off eBay and having more bad luck then good at the moment ! I purchased pigalle 100 in kid leather 39.5 (recipt is dated 2012) and they fit but the toe box was very very tight, I had a cobbler stretch them and now they are bareable but still tight.
> 
> Just arrived is a pair of love me 100 in 39.5, patent leather and they are super tight, not even sure if I should bother taking to be stretched as toe is hitting end on my left foot &#128557; . Should I just sell these ?
> 
> And finally I have a pair of patent black so Kate's on their way also in 39.5 and I'm scared they are going to be too small and I can't return them ! Is there any chance they fit !?!
> 
> Sorry for the long post but feeling like I should give up on a collection before I even begin. I'm a 8.5 US, 39 in Prada and between a 39 and 39.5 in manolo. I'd say my foot is wide for the length.
> 
> Should I size up to 40 for pointed toes which I love, or go for a different style ?


I can't offer advice on the other shoes you noted, but the So Kate is pretty TTS. I am a US 10 medium and I take a 41 in So Kate, only because my toes are fat (lol). Otherwise, I could take a 40.5. Depending on your foot type, the 39.5 may be a good fit for you in So Kate. Good luck!


----------



## rock_girl

Citygirl8610 said:


> Thanks this is very helpful, I think width might be my problem as I'm more a 39 / 39.5 in length and worried a 40 will give me heel slippage. Do you size down in pigalle 120 and so Kate ?




I don't care for the So Kate, so I can't help you with that.  There is a whole thread dedicated to the Pigalle, with advice on sizing, if you search the CL forum....Piggy was the OP, I believe.  I don't wear the Pigalle 120, but I think the sizing is one full size down for normal width feet.


----------



## iluvbags123

.


----------



## Citygirl8610

rock_girl said:


> I don't care for the So Kate, so I can't help you with that.  There is a whole thread dedicated to the Pigalle, with advice on sizing, if you search the CL forum....Piggy was the OP, I believe.  I don't wear the Pigalle 120, but I think the sizing is one full size down for normal width feet.


Thanks, have read this thread and its very informative, thanks again for your help


----------



## Citygirl8610

tdennis said:


> I can't offer advice on the other shoes you noted, but the So Kate is pretty TTS. I am a US 10 medium and I take a 41 in So Kate, only because my toes are fat (lol). Otherwise, I could take a 40.5. Depending on your foot type, the 39.5 may be a good fit for you in So Kate. Good luck!


Lets hope so, I have fat toes too   I'm hoping that the longer toe box is accommodating !!! I've never had such issues with sizing before with shoes! Louboutins are so tricky but so addictive


----------



## iluvbags123

.


----------



## EmmaD

iluvbags123 said:


> Replying to myself because I wanted to add that I think my big toes are hitting the front of the toe box. Think that will stretch as well?



I've missed your update earlier. I'm sorry to hear that the fit still doesn't seem right. I hope so, for you. I hope people with Pigalle experience respond to this, because I don't know what is a normal fit with the short toe box.

Can you bare to wear them?


----------



## iluvbags123

.


----------



## EmmaD

iluvbags123 said:


> It's not so much the pain I'm worried about but the fact that I don't want to waste hundreds of dollars on a shoe that will be too big (or will never stretch and be too small in the length). I also don't want to give my feet problems with a too small shoe. If I had to walk out the door right now, I'd choose the 35.5 and pad it.
> 
> I need like a 35.25



I get that! I could use 1/4 sizes too! 
I agree, too small in length is definitely not the way to go. It will always stretch, I can promise that, but only in width. My pair of So Kate's I couldn't even get my right foot in at first and left with some force. But I felt the length was right, so I kept them. They broke in in about 5-6 hours (the first hour I could only sit down) and are now a perfect fit.
But I did not experience the seam of the insole disturbing my big toe, so I'm not sure how normal that is with Pigalle follies.

You're the one who tried both sizes, trust your own feeling and instinct. If the 35 feels way too short, the 35.5 shouldn't be unpaddable. Lots of ladies do it here, they have wide feet and choose to size up for comfort and pad. Padding has to be done "the right way" though.

But when in doubt at all, for both sizes, don't keep either. If you don't feel comfortable, it's a lot of money to waste...

I hope you get other reactions too that are more helpful.


----------



## iluvbags123

.


----------



## EmmaD

http://demandware.edgesuite.net/sits_pod28/dw/image/v2/AAWE_PRD/on/demandware.static/-/Sites-jch-master-product-catalog/default/dw76162e25/images/original/LUCY100KID_050483_ANGLEPAIR.jpg?sw=1800&sh=1800&sm=fit


iluvbags123 said:


> I keep searching for shoes that fit my feet better (the heel slippage happens to me with every brand I've tried) but I eventually have to purchase a shoe for an event (like now) so I have to just bite the bullet. I would have definitely returned them and kept looking but I am out of time as the event is in two days and I simply don't have the time to order anything else.
> 
> I keep telling myself to go with my gut and my gut is telling me to go larger and pad but I don't want to kick myself if the 35 would have stretched. I really worry about the big toes hitting as I don't want to mess up my feet. I only wear heels a couple hours a year so maybe a couple hours won't really matter in the long run if my shoes are a wee bit too small?
> 
> Thanks again for your help!



Yes, I also experience heel slippage in every shoe without an ankle strap.  ullhair: Except now in CL.
Maybe Jimmy Choo's "Lucy" is worth checking out if PF doesn't work out? It's a closed toe pump with strap, but still elegant. But I understand it's the design of PF you like and it isn't the same at all.

Do you think your toes are as far in the shoe as on these pictures? Less of more?
*copy paste the links, of necessary*
cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/442047/442047_fr_pp.jpg
cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/442060/442060_fr_pp.jpg





cdn.yournextshoes.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/Anne-Hathaway-Christian-Louboutin-Pumps.jpg
Then I think it is pretty normal with the short toe box. It also depends how long your toes are, I think and the shape of your toes.

Do you really think the 35 is too small? Because maybe only 1/4 size on your bigger foot, but that's only taking about 1-1.5mm, I don't think that will cause any foot problems (wearing heels in general might). The gap on the 35.5 will get bigger for sure, 2-3mm because the toe box gets a little wider and your foot slides down a little further. Yes, you can pad at the ball of your feet wit a foot petal or a leather half insole. Have you tried that already (without sticking it on, of course). It should push your feet back up and maybe the gap is gone? And the heel slippage as well. Always pad the ball first and not heel grips.

If the event is in two days already, you must start breaking them in right now. Normally I would suggest to start with one hour and add an hour every day, but you don't have a lot of time and you should at least wear them around the house for 8-10 hours to break in.


----------



## iluvbags123

.


----------



## EmmaD

You're absolutely welcome. I regret not having experience with PF myself to give better guidance. I don't know if the PF runs TTS or you always need to size down... It does bother me a little that you should go down a full size, it think that seems a bit much... But heel gaps don't lie either. My feet a smaller and I wear a 35.5 without any heel gap, I have no extra space in the heel or the most, at the end of the day, even less than 1mm. I have a normal arch though. There is someone at PBF with a high arch as well and she can go down up to 1.5 in size when the material stretches a lot, so maybe it's not that odd after all.

No, of course I don't think you're being defiant. With other shoes, with straps or boots, you can get away with a bigger, more comfortable size, but with pumps like these, you really have to nail it.

A blister already.. Ouch! Make sure to put on a Compeed blister plaster, so that doesn't bother you anymore.

Yes, a lot of people do size up and pad. I think you can get away with it if the padding only at the ball of your foot doesn't give you heel slippage. You can add a heel grip after stretching, if necessary. But if you already need both padding front and back, they will end up too big, for sure. Some people can still walk in them with (minor) heel slippage, I can't. 
If it was patent instead of kid, it would be easier also.

I don't feel right recommending which size to take, since I only own one pair of CL and I am not experienced in this matter.
I can only say I did stick with the smaller size (BUT mine are suede and SK runs TTS), although I couldn't even get my feet in without using some force, let alone stand in them at first. I have narrow feet front to back and never get blisters, so maybe it was easier for me to break in. They did hurt the nail of my big toe a little as well, but mostly the two little toes and yes, when taking them off there would be a red mark of the edge of the toe box. That is normal while breaking in.
My left foot did feel rather comfortable right away and it did not become too big, my right foot did stretch just enough. 
And I just knew the length was right, if I would have had any doubts about that, I wouldn't have kept them. I also never tried a .5 size bigger to compare. I'm also someone who likes to avoid padding, but that's because heel slippage is my big nightmare.

Be really honest to yourself about the 35.5, since I think you would like to keep those. With minor padding (really, you'll need to add more for sure), is it still snug enough to accommodate some stretching? Then, go for it!
I know you want it to be comfortable for the event and you can take the 35.5, but I'm not sure if it is not snug enough to begin with that you will be able to wear them after due to heel slippage. At least it is a good sign heel grips work for you, they never do for me, my heel is too narrow.
Just think about it a little. If you can, try wearing the 35 a little more (when watching tv or doing your hair and make-up), just to see how they feel after a while. It might seem strange, but when breaking in, the first 30 min really hurt and then they become more comfortable, your foot gets more used to the feeling.

Keep us posted with what you decide and how the event went.


----------



## iluvbags123

.


----------



## EmmaD

iluvbags123 said:


> So when people say that the toe box is tight, what does this mean exactly? The 35s really only hurt from the big toe jamming into the side of the shoe and on the balls of my feet (under the big toe). I did not feel ANY pain on the balls of my feet on the 35.5 which is where I always feel pain in shoes. The tops of my toes don't hurt (the vamp isn't cutting in at all) but it's just the sides feeling squished. I just want to make sure that this is normal before breaking a shoe in.



It is no trouble at all, I had lots of questions and concerns too, but the ladies here helped me a lot, so I'd be happy to contribute as well.

It certainly is very confusing! But with your high arc, your feet do shorten more in heels vs normal arcs. So that adds even more confusion to the whole sizing dilemma.

Haha, yes purposeless walking around bores very fast. Just wearing them is enough to start, no actual walking is required. When I took them off my first wears, it actually really hurt peeling them off my feet due to the pressure my feet were under. But it did got better quite fast. Suede is most forgiving, but kid also. The leather is of excellent quality and gets softer with wear. Applying foot lotion (only at front of foot) can help to slide in the shoe better. Also thin stockings. I actually used those (cut off only the toe part of an old pair) to break mine in initially, since they helped to easily slide in my foot and prevent any little toes to get stuck.

Well, I'm not a native English speaker so my use of words and spelling might be off, but I'll try to explain.
Above the ball of your feet, there is a joint, the first joint of your big toe and that represents the absolute widest part of your foot. 
Depending on the width of your foot, the foot will not entirely fit into the shoe at that exact point, since it is cut very narrow on a fairly straight mold, the joint will hang a little out/over (try to get it in, best as you can, it will give more comfort to the ball of your foot, be tighter yes, but stretch much better). So the sides really digs in and hurts. The same for the little toes. That's what is referred to as a tight toe box, the foot is hard to fit into. And the toes pinch a lot.
But that is exactly the part of the shoe where it will stretch the most (the heel a little too in width).
I know it is weird, you always learn to buy shoes that are a good fit from the start and that is the case with any shoe, except for pumps that need to stay on your feet without a strap.


----------



## iluvbags123

.


----------



## ashlie

iluvbags123 said:


> WOW! I sat down for about 30 minutes to surf the web with the 35s on and they are breaking in already! I've now realized that it's not the big toe that's hitting the front but it's the second and third toe. The ball pain has ceased and now it's the second and third toe hitting. The heels no longer dig in! Do you know if the area will stretch around the ends of the toes? It seems to be giving as I walk around more. I just worry about any long-term damage to my feet.
> 
> Your English is really, really good! I thought you may have been a native English speaker living in Belgium!




I wore my at all times while I was home for about 3-4 days prior to an event I was going to and that seemed to be the perfect amount for me. I was on my feet for around 8 hours in So Kate's with not really any unbearable discomfort. These were suede, however I still find my patent ones so be up there with the most comfortable pair of shoes I own.


----------



## louloulou89

Hi All wonder if you could help me. I purchased my first pair of loubs at the weekend. Black patent pigalles 100 in a size 37.5. My issue is i have one foot bigger than the other, my right foot it fits perfectly but my left it seems like theres a bit of room. Would you recommend i go down a size to 37? Will they stretch? My worry is if i stick with the 37.5 then they might be too big eventually. Thank you!!


----------



## tdennis

louloulou89 said:


> Hi All wonder if you could help me. I purchased my first pair of loubs at the weekend. Black patent pigalles 100 in a size 37.5. My issue is i have one foot bigger than the other, my right foot it fits perfectly but my left it seems like theres a bit of room. Would you recommend i go down a size to 37? Will they stretch? My worry is if i stick with the 37.5 then they might be too big eventually. Thank you!!


Patent will stretch width-wise. If the shoe fits length wise, keep them! They will certainly widen the more you wear them as they mold to your feet. Congrats on your first pair - welcome to the dark side


----------



## louloulou89

tdennis said:


> Patent will stretch width-wise. If the shoe fits length wise, keep them! They will certainly widen the more you wear them as they mold to your feet. Congrats on your first pair - welcome to the dark side




Thank you for the advice! Would you recommend i stick to 37.5 even if one foot is a little loose?


----------



## tdennis

louloulou89 said:


> Thank you for the advice! Would you recommend i stick to 37.5 even if one foot is a little loose?


If you could bear to size down, then do it. Long term, they will stretch and you don't want them too loose. Otherwise, you won't be able to walk in them.


----------



## salalone

My first pair of louboutins... I think I was a little over-excited and I maybe bought them too big.

I'm a solid 7.5 in nine west and every other shoe basically.  I would say I have normal width, normal toe length, and a narrow heel.

I bought the decollete in a 37.5 and I had to physically jam my feet into them, so I returned them.  I decided on the Cornielle in a 38 and they felt tight when I put them on, but after a few minutes my heel slips about ½ a cm or less.




My big toe where my nail ends is so smashed in the toe box... I'm worried about ingrown toenails or something, but I'm wondering if the reason it's smashed is because of the slight heel slip due to them being a smidge too big.

I have already walked all around the house so I can't return them now... do you think it's going to be OK if I put a little pad on the ball of my foot or something?

I feel like I made a mistake.  A very expensive mistake.


----------



## ashlie

salalone said:


> My first pair of louboutins... I think I was a little over-excited and I maybe bought them too big.
> 
> I'm a solid 7.5 in nine west and every other shoe basically.  I would say I have normal width, normal toe length, and a narrow heel.
> 
> I bought the decollete in a 37.5 and I had to physically jam my feet into them, so I returned them.  I decided on the Cornielle in a 38 and they felt tight when I put them on, but after a few minutes my heel slips about ½ a cm or less.
> 
> View attachment 3302109
> 
> 
> My big toe where my nail ends is so smashed in the toe box... I'm worried about ingrown toenails or something, but I'm wondering if the reason it's smashed is because of the slight heel slip due to them being a smidge too big.
> 
> I have already walked all around the house so I can't return them now... do you think it's going to be OK if I put a little pad on the ball of my foot or something?
> 
> I feel like I made a mistake.  A very expensive mistake.




Luckily patent doesn't stretch as much as kid or suede so a pad or heel grip should do the trick and last for the life of the shoe. They look absolutely fabulous on you!!! Enjoy them [emoji171][emoji171][emoji73]&#127996;


----------



## salalone

ashlie said:


> Luckily patent doesn't stretch as much as kid or suede so a pad or heel grip should do the trick and last for the life of the shoe. They look absolutely fabulous on you!!! Enjoy them [emoji171][emoji171][emoji73]&#127996;



Phew!  That makes me feel better.  I'll see if I can find some tomorrow. 

Thank you.


----------



## ashlie

salalone said:


> Phew!  That makes me feel better.  I'll see if I can find some tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.



I'm sure the ladies on here have tons of options but I've found these amazing gel ones in lord and Taylor! They leave no residue and if they become "unsticky" you just wash them and they stick again!! There the best.


----------



## salalone

ashlie said:


> I'm sure the ladies on here have tons of options but I've found these amazing gel ones in lord and Taylor! They leave no residue and if they become "unsticky" you just wash them and they stick again!! There the best.



Perfect!  I will try to find those first.


----------



## lenajang

Thinking about purchasing my first pair of CL decollete 554 100mm in patent leather.....

Can someone please help me figure out what size I should get? 
I wear 36.5 Valentino rockstud pumps & 36 Manolo BB pump. 

THANK YOU!


----------



## Natasha210

Hi 
Im usually a 38 in most CLs 
Will the decollette 554 in 37.5 fit? 
Thanks ladies

Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## salalone

salalone said:


> Perfect!  I will try to find those first.



Got them, and love them!  Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## EmmaD

iluvbags123 said:


> WOW! I sat down for about 30 minutes to surf the web with the 35s on and they are breaking in already! I've now realized that it's not the big toe that's hitting the front but it's the second and third toe. The ball pain has ceased and now it's the second and third toe hitting. The heels no longer dig in! Do you know if the area will stretch around the ends of the toes? It seems to be giving as I walk around more. I just worry about any long-term damage to my feet.
> 
> Your English is really, really good! I thought you may have been a native English speaker living in Belgium!



Thank you about my English, that's quite a compliment. 

Yes, they do start to break in pretty fast. It takes a little more time to fully break and start being (relatively) comfortable, but if a part of the foot hits the shoe and it is tight at first, it will get more supple and mold to your feet.

How was the event and did you enjoy your beautiful Pigalle follies? 
It was a big challenge wearing new heels you didn't have time for to fully break in and then wear them for an event such a long period of time. 
I hope it was all ok and you had fun!


----------



## vinterfugl

Hey Ladies,

I'm thinking of buying Lady Peep 150, patent leather. 
I normally wear size EU36, have average width feet and already have Bianca 140 (also patent leather) in 36,5.
Which size of LP do you think I should pick?
I've been in London few weeks ago and I tried on 35,5 (was extremely tight, I wasn't able to have them on for more than a minute..) and 36. 36 fit like a glove, was perfect, not too tight, not too loose (I think). There was just this weird thing going on with my second toe, which was (/were) sticking out more than my biggest toe. Same thing happened with 35,5. Do you guys have similar problem with LP? 
Sorry for my 1st world problems I was just wondering if it's a wrong size issue or just my feet 

Thank you!


----------



## salalone

Natasha210 said:


> Hi
> Im usually a 38 in most CLs
> Will the decollette 554 in 37.5 fit?
> Thanks ladies
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app



i'm going to say no, because i bought them in my TTS (37.5) and had to like, stuff my toes in.  going a size down would have been terrible.

knowing what i know now, that was the right size; they stretch... but i don't know about a ½ a size down... the lady on the phone at CL told me to get TTS if i had a normal to narrow foot and she was right.  i should have kept that size.


----------



## hellomashimaro

Hi guys,
I'm eyeing a pair of very prive patent 120, my only other louboutins are so Kate's in which 37.5 is my perfect fit (likewise for the Ysl tributes) should I stick to this same size in the VP? 

Many thanks!

(Also if anyone has any info for Madame butterfly booties that would be great, I'm eyeing a pair on eBay but have noooo clue about how they run!)


----------



## Natasha210

salalone said:


> i'm going to say no, because i bought them in my TTS (37.5) and had to like, stuff my toes in.  going a size down would have been terrible.
> 
> knowing what i know now, that was the right size; they stretch... but i don't know about a ½ a size down... the lady on the phone at CL told me to get TTS if i had a normal to narrow foot and she was right.  i should have kept that size.


Ok thanks for letting me know!! [emoji1] 

Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Natasha210

hellomashimaro said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm eyeing a pair of very prive patent 120, my only other louboutins are so Kate's in which 37.5 is my perfect fit (likewise for the Ysl tributes) should I stick to this same size in the VP?
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> (Also if anyone has any info for Madame butterfly booties that would be great, I'm eyeing a pair on eBay but have noooo clue about how they run!)


Hello im a 38 in most CL and have tried on tributes in 38 and fit perfectly. Im a 38 in so kates. 
For the very prive 38 fit fine but the SA told me to size down at least half a size. I could get my foot in the 37.5 but would require toe box stretching.
For the new very prive (skinny heel) i had to size up to 38.5 and even that requires toe box stretching. 38 was way to painful.
Hth 

Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lemonandlime

Hi this is my first post and i hope someone can help. I am a 38 for Irizas 100, and a 39 in pigalle follies 100. Does anyone know how a Dalida 100 would compare for sizing?


----------



## paladintw

Anyone know about Christian Louboutin Sharpstagram size?
TTS or run small?


----------



## podsolnuh

I'm looking to get my first pair of Louboutin's. I'm looking at the Dorissima and the Corneille, bioth in 100.

My regular shoe size is 38.5 in open back shoes and 9 in closed shoes. What size do you recommend to go with?

Please help!


----------



## iluvbags123

.


----------



## EmmaD

iluvbags123 said:


> I didn't get a message about your reply. So sorry for the delay! I decided to check back in with this thread to learn more about sizing and saw you had replied.
> 
> The event was fabulous and I got so many compliments about my new shoes! I was sitting down for 99% of the event so my feet felt fine but then we went out afterward. I walked half a mile in them until I took them off. Big mistake! My feet were swollen so I couldn't get them back on. I just wore my foldable flats for the rest of the evening. So glad I brought those!
> 
> I wore them out another night but they're still a little tight on my pinkie toe. Hopefully they'll loosen up some more. I need to wear them around my house so I can break them in.
> 
> Really dreading getting a patent pair... Haha.
> 
> Thanks so much again!



That's ok, no rush. 
I am so happy to hear you had a great night and people noticed and complimented your gorgeous PF. Shoes like that ask to be admired.  So brave of you to immediately wear them with out breaking in first. :worthy:
Haha, yes, once they are on you cannot take them off for the rest of the night. 

I promise you they will become much more comfortable. Still high heels of course, so they will always hurt when wearing a long time, but the fit will mold perfectly to your feet.
Yes, I know, it is so addictive! These shoes are just so beautiful, you simply need to have more than one pair. 
I'm also planning my future purchases, currently waiting for the nude patent (SK) to come back in stock.
What color do you want next?

Are you going to take .5 size up in patent from your kid PF, since patent is more rigid and stretches much slower? 
I find it a bit confusing, since most women buy patent first, find the right size and then they go down .5 size in kid, suede, etc. , but others take the same size always no matter the material. 
I guess it just depends how much stretching you need in the first place. 
I still haven't decided myself whether I should go for the same size I wear in suede or go up .5 size. I probably order both sizes to figure it out.


----------



## iluvbags123

.


----------



## chelshowarth

Hi, I'm looking to buy my first pair of CL's for my birthday at the end of this month and was wondering if anyone could help me with sizing. I was looking at getting the Pigalle Follies in Black Patent Leather. They are pretty much sold out everywhere in the UK apart from Net-a-Porter in which they have them in a IT39. On the website it does say to size up a full size, meaning I would normally be a 38 but should I get the 39? https://www.net-a-porter.com/gb/en/product/665612

I'm a UK size 5 / US size 8.

I've never tried on any CL's previously so I don't know my CL sizing. I'm sorry for the lack of info, but can anybody help me?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kb18

chelshowarth said:


> Hi, I'm looking to buy my first pair of CL's for my birthday at the end of this month and was wondering if anyone could help me with sizing. I was looking at getting the Pigalle Follies in Black Patent Leather. They are pretty much sold out everywhere in the UK apart from Net-a-Porter in which they have them in a IT39. On the website it does say to size up a full size, meaning I would normally be a 38 but should I get the 39? https://www.net-a-porter.com/gb/en/product/665612
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a UK size 5 / US size 8.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never tried on any CL's previously so I don't know my CL sizing. I'm sorry for the lack of info, but can anybody help me?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Hi chelshowarth! I own a pair of patent Pigalle Follies (100mm), and I wear my US true size of 7.5, and my CL true size of 37.5 in them. I actually tried on both a 37.5 and 38 in the shoe, and the 38 was just too big, especially when you take into consideration the stretching that will happen with wear. I've also found the online sizing recommendations with CLs to be inaccurate with my experience. Hope that helps! And happy early birthday! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## engineerinheels

Any tips on Iriza 120 sizing? 39 in Old Pigalle 120, 39 in So Kates. The Boutique said 1/2 size down, that will be the lowest size I've had, but this style is unique, so if it works , it works.


----------



## highheeladdict

engineerinheels said:


> Any tips on Iriza 120 sizing? 39 in Old Pigalle 120, 39 in So Kates. The Boutique said 1/2 size down, that will be the lowest size I've had, but this style is unique, so if it works , it works.



I'm a 39.5 in So Kate patent and got the Iriza 120 in 39. But it's not patent leather, It's leather flocked with velvet. It's very soft and they fit perfectly, it was the right decision to went down 1/2 size. I got my kid SK's in 39, too.


----------



## kb18

engineerinheels said:


> Any tips on Iriza 120 sizing? 39 in Old Pigalle 120, 39 in So Kates. The Boutique said 1/2 size down, that will be the lowest size I've had, but this style is unique, so if it works , it works.




I haven't tried the Iriza on myself, but if you browse the pages here, you will see that the women in this forum have been going a half size down. [emoji4]


----------



## engineerinheels

kb18 said:


> I haven't tried the Iriza on myself, but if you browse the pages here, you will see that the women in this forum have been going a half size down. [emoji4]



Indeed, and some people sized up for So Kate. So I think I just have to nail down what I think I did with my So Kate and Pigalle (I think I went TTS) relative to what others did and then relative to the Iriza.


----------



## kb18

engineerinheels said:


> Indeed, and some people sized up for So Kate. So I think I just have to nail down what I think I did with my So Kate and Pigalle (I think I went TTS) relative to what others did and then relative to the Iriza.




Very true; I may not fave read carefully enough. I think Stilly went a half size up in the new Pigalle compared to the old. And I think one reason some have gone up in the So Kate is simply for comfort in what (I've heard) is an especially uncomfortable shoe. So if I were to guess, you might take the Iriza in your old Pigalle size. Best of luck! The Iriza is a beautiful shoe!


----------



## teddysmama

Hello ladies! I live in Tokyo where the Louboutin selection is very small, and I was thinking of asking my friends/family in the US to send me styles I can't get here. But as I obviously can't try on the shoes, I'm really worried about sizing. 

Could you give me advice on how the Fifi 120 fits (patent)?

I'm a 35 in So Kate, Decollete 100.
I'm a 34.5 in the New Simple 120.

I think I'm a 35.5 in Pigalle, but Pigalles don't really work for me (toes won't lie flat in 35, but I don't like padding my shoes in 35.5 because the tops of my toes hurt and no matter what my heel will pop out.)

Will I be fine ordering the Fifi 120 in 35?


----------



## kb18

teddysmama said:


> Hello ladies! I live in Tokyo where the Louboutin selection is very small, and I was thinking of asking my friends/family in the US to send me styles I can't get here. But as I obviously can't try on the shoes, I'm really worried about sizing.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you give me advice on how the Fifi 120 fits (patent)?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a 35 in So Kate, Decollete 100.
> 
> I'm a 34.5 in the New Simple 120.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm a 35.5 in Pigalle, but Pigalles don't really work for me (toes won't lie flat in 35, but I don't like padding my shoes in 35.5 because the tops of my toes hurt and no matter what my heel will pop out.)
> 
> 
> 
> Will I be fine ordering the Fifi 120 in 35?




I don't own nor have I tried the Fifi, but I do have the Dorissima in patent, which is explained on the Louboutin website as "featuring a slightly lower vamp than our famed 'Fifi.'" The description goes on to say that this provides more room in the toe box. I'm a 37.5 in Dorissima, and in Decollete as well. I'm also a 37.5 in patent Pigalle 120, but with no padding. I know that's not exactly the same, but I wanted to make sure you got at least some feedback. Good luck!! [emoji4]


----------



## engineerinheels

kb18 said:


> Very true; I may not fave read carefully enough. I think Stilly went a half size up in the new Pigalle compared to the old. And I think one reason some have gone up in the So Kate is simply for comfort in what (I've heard) is an especially uncomfortable shoe. So if I were to guess, you might take the Iriza in your old Pigalle size. Best of luck! The Iriza is a beautiful shoe!



Everyone was right, 38.5 worked well for me. It is more comfortable initially than my So Kate were at 39. Kates toe box is just so ... narrow I guess?

Heel slippage is the worst, sizing correctly with a little bit more painful break in is worth it. TPF being helpful once again


----------



## kb18

engineerinheels said:


> Everyone was right, 38.5 worked well for me. It is more comfortable initially than my So Kate were at 39. Kates toe box is just so ... narrow I guess?
> 
> 
> 
> Heel slippage is the worst, sizing correctly with a little bit more painful break in is worth it. TPF being helpful once again




I couldn't agree more! Heel slippage is awful. I'm so happy you found the perfect size! 

Also, I just realized that I came across your Instagram page the other day - I knew the name was familiar! Beautiful collection. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## amber_j

Hello

I'd be grateful for any advice anyone can give me re. the Seava sneakers from this season (Hawaii Kawai).

I'm a UK size 5.5 and have the following CL styles:

1) New Simples patent in 38.5. Still breaking these in - the toe box is a bit tight but the length is perfect. 

2) Solasofia (Hawaii Kawai) leather in 38.5 - another recent purchase that I'm breaking in that seems to fit OK with room for a bit of stretch. 

I have the Seava in 38.5 and 39. The latter is definitely too big as I can take off the shoes without untying the laces, but the width is perfect. The 38.5 fits a bit too snugly width-wise, but is still loose on the heel. Is this just how CL sneakers fit in general? Does the leather stretch a fair amount on the width?

Many thanks in advance for any advice or experiences you can share!


----------



## Evemar82

Hi ladies,

I have a Pigalle Follies question.

I purchase a beautiful bright blue pair (superman blue) from last season. I originally purchased a 37 but it was way too tight, I got the 37.5 and it really pinched my pinky toes on my bigger foot so then I went and found a 38. The 38 fit the toe box much better one each foot, there is still plenty of toe cleavage but now I have a little bit of space in the heel area. I have walked in both pairs a dozen times trying to decide. I am a 7.5 in regular shoes

I have not been able to decide on which size to keep and which size to sell. I recently tried on the nude and felt the same way about the sizing. Are the pigalle follies getting more low cut in the front? I feel like so much of my pinky toe shows. (Maybe I just have a wonky foot) 

I am also having issues with Iriza... I was given a 37.5 for my bday and they feel big but the 37 was cutting into my foot a bit. Thoughts???

Either way ladies any help and insight would be greatly appreciated. I would like to finally wear these and be able to sell the pair I am not keeping.


----------



## verychic555

Hello ladies,
Any idea how the apostrophy runs? I normally wear size 8 US. I tried the follies strass 100 mm and the fit was good for 8.5
I'm eyeing the apostrophy in regular leather. What size do you recommend?
Below is the one I tried a few days ago.
Thank you so much.


----------



## kb18

Evemar82 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have a Pigalle Follies question.
> 
> I purchase a beautiful bright blue pair (superman blue) from last season. I originally purchased a 37 but it was way too tight, I got the 37.5 and it really pinched my pinky toes on my bigger foot so then I went and found a 38. The 38 fit the toe box much better one each foot, there is still plenty of toe cleavage but now I have a little bit of space in the heel area. I have walked in both pairs a dozen times trying to decide. I am a 7.5 in regular shoes
> 
> I have not been able to decide on which size to keep and which size to sell. I recently tried on the nude and felt the same way about the sizing. Are the pigalle follies getting more low cut in the front? I feel like so much of my pinky toe shows. (Maybe I just have a wonky foot)
> 
> I am also having issues with Iriza... I was given a 37.5 for my bday and they feel big but the 37 was cutting into my foot a bit. Thoughts???
> 
> Either way ladies any help and insight would be greatly appreciated. I would like to finally wear these and be able to sell the pair I am not keeping.




Hi Evemar,

I'm also a 7.5 in regular shoes, and have two pairs of patent Pigalle Follies. Mine are both 37.5. I've tried them on in 38, but I can tell that they are just too long in that size. My patent pumps have all stretched quite a bit, those included, primarily in the toe box. I don't own any older PFs, so I can't tell you if they have changed over time, but I know that the shoe is infamous for a shorter toe box, making some women avoid the shoe altogether. I personally would keep the 37.5, just because I have a different patent Louboutin in a 38 (that I purchased on sale), and after only a couple of wears, they had stretched so much that it is challenging to walk very well in them due to the heel slippage. They are comfy in the sense that their is no pinching, but I feel like my feet end up hurting from my awkward walk while trying to keep them from slipping. 

Hope that helps, and good luck!


----------



## mtp18

Hi ladies! I just recieved these Pigalle 120s the other day and I absolutely love them! They are just a little tight on the toes, which was expected but I'm wondering if you guys think they look too squished?? They feel fine otherwise it's just my toes are squished. I love them and would hate to have to sell them!! I am a US size 7 and these are a 37. Do you think i would be better with a bigger size? Are these the new or old style pigalles?Any help would be appreciated!! Thank you!!

http://s284.photobucket.com/user/mtp...?sort=3&page=1


----------



## engineerinheels

mtp18 said:


> Hi ladies! I just recieved these Pigalle 120s the other day and I absolutely love them! They are just a little tight on the toes, which was expected but I'm wondering if you guys think they look too squished?? They feel fine otherwise it's just my toes are squished. I love them and would hate to have to sell them!! I am a US size 7 and these are a 37. Do you think i would be better with a bigger size? Are these the new or old style pigalles?Any help would be appreciated!! Thank you!!
> 
> http://s284.photobucket.com/user/mtp...?sort=3&page=1



Your link appears to fail. If they fit lengthwise, keep them. Heel slippage will be difficult to deal with. The toe box will absolutely stretch, it will take a dozen wears or so, but once broken in, these will be surprisingly comfortable.


----------



## mtp18

http://s284.photobucket.com/user/mtp181/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1

Sorry about that hopefully this link will work now. Thank you for your response!


----------



## hellomashimaro

Natasha210 said:


> Hello im a 38 in most CL and have tried on tributes in 38 and fit perfectly. Im a 38 in so kates.
> For the very prive 38 fit fine but the SA told me to size down at least half a size. I could get my foot in the 37.5 but would require toe box stretching.
> For the new very prive (skinny heel) i had to size up to 38.5 and even that requires toe box stretching. 38 was way to painful.
> Hth
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


thanks for this! i ended up having to go get the 38 as the 37.5 was damaged :'( (they were the new verry prive) my so kates are a 37.5 in suede and a perfect fit...im worried about the NVP stretching too much + heel slippage but they are the most gorgeous burgundy shade..not to mention a totally great price!


----------



## Marfa

Hello Ladies, 

I just bought my first pair of CL Taclou  pumps. My usual size in US is 7-7.5. My feet are from normal to wide.  I couldn't find much info about Taclou  fitting, but based on other CL reviews some shoes are tend to stretch so I decided to buy the size 37. When I got them I was able to fit however when I walk they seems to fall off a bit. I feel like they are a bit shallow. Does it mean they are too small on me? I can't figure it out what's really wrong. I never own or tried any CL before. I don't really have any stores around  that sells CL. So if anybody owns them can you please tell me if that's how they are? how do they run?


----------



## mtp18

engineerinheels said:


> Your link appears to fail. If they fit lengthwise, keep them. Heel slippage will be difficult to deal with. The toe box will absolutely stretch, it will take a dozen wears or so, but once broken in, these will be surprisingly comfortable.



Sorry about that! Hopefully this one will work now: http://s284.photobucket.com/user/mtp181/library/Mobile%20Uploads?sort=3&page=1


----------



## fashiontattle

I'm hoping one of you ladies with the expertise can help me.
For my birthday I was gifted a pair Decollete 554 100mm in a size 37.5, which should have fit since I'm a us 7.5. But they were very small and narrow, my foot is slightly wider than average. 
So now I'm ordering a bigger size. I'm wondering if I should order a 38 or a 38.5? 
I have a pair of nude patent lady peep in 38, but I'm wondering if open toe makes a difference? 
Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. [emoji253][emoji259][emoji254]


----------



## rdgldy

fashiontattle said:


> I'm hoping one of you ladies with the expertise can help me.
> For my birthday I was gifted a pair Decollete 554 100mm in a size 37.5, which should have fit since I'm a us 7.5. But they were very small and narrow, my foot is slightly wider than average.
> So now I'm ordering a bigger size. I'm wondering if I should order a 38 or a 38.5?
> I have a pair of nude patent lady peep in 38, but I'm wondering if open toe makes a difference?
> Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. [emoji253][emoji259][emoji254]



I have gone up a full size in this style, whereas I usually go up 1/2 size in most other CLs.


----------



## tiffCAKE

fashiontattle said:


> I'm hoping one of you ladies with the expertise can help me.
> For my birthday I was gifted a pair Decollete 554 100mm in a size 37.5, which should have fit since I'm a us 7.5. But they were very small and narrow, my foot is slightly wider than average.
> So now I'm ordering a bigger size. I'm wondering if I should order a 38 or a 38.5?
> I have a pair of nude patent lady peep in 38, but I'm wondering if open toe makes a difference?
> Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. [emoji253][emoji259][emoji254]




I'm US7 and I have 554's in safki (37.5) and ayers Python (38). The 38 Python requires a half insole and heel grips while the 37.5 is fine. BUT I don't *think* my feet are wide. If it were me, with my "I don't think I'm wide feet " I'd order half size up for myself And full size up for patent (bc I have terrible luck stretching patent) so it sounds like a full size up for wider feet is right on the money


----------



## fashiontattle

rdgldy said:


> I have gone up a full size in this style, whereas I usually go up 1/2 size in most other CLs.







tiffCAKE said:


> I'm US7 and I have 554's in safki (37.5) and ayers Python (38). The 38 Python requires a half insole and heel grips while the 37.5 is fine. BUT I don't *think* my feet are wide. If it were me, with my "I don't think I'm wide feet " I'd order half size up for myself And full size up for patent (bc I have terrible luck stretching patent) so it sounds like a full size up for wider feet is right on the money




38.5 it is! Thank you both so much  [emoji177][emoji259]


----------



## glittersirene

Hi ladies. I have a sizing question about patent pigalle follies. I am a size 38 (my usual size in high street shoes) in patent pigalles and a size 37.5 in kid pigalles and fabric so Kate's. How do the patent follies fit? Would they be similar to the patent pigalle? I have a narrow foot so never have to size up for width.


----------



## NicoleSilva

I'm about to buy my first pair of designer pumps ever, I was never brave enough to drop real money on something I might not be able to walk in  I WANT CL Pigalle follies in flamingo pink, because that color is amazing, but I'm having second thoughts due to sizing issues. I wear a 7.5 in some super high heels with pointy toes or open toes, 8 in all other heels, and 8.5 in sneakers and boots. I tried on an 8 in the Pigalle follies and while I was able to walk, my feet would have fallen off and died if I'd kept them on longer than five minutes. I think my safest bet is a 9.5, but I have to order them because no one in my entire REGION carries this STYLE much less this color, and everywhere online is ALWAYS sold out of 9.5. So it got me thinking, maybe I should get the hot pink so Kates instead. They have 9.5, and I do have long toes, so maybe it would be easier to walk in shoes with longer toes even if the heel is higher. I mean it's only 20 mm higher. Of course, I could always get both... But I'd like one pair to work successfully before I can be certain this label works for my feet. I have a high pain tolerance for beautiful shoes, but if I'm paying $700 I want them to fit perfectly. *my feet aren't wide, but based on my one experience with CLs, they're apparently wider than whoever these are made for


----------



## purse_lover1988

I wear 37.5 in patent So Kate, 37 in Prive, should I get 37.5 or 37 in slingback?? Please help.


----------



## befrank

purse_lover1988 said:


> I wear 37.5 in patent So Kate, 37 in Prive, should I get 37.5 or 37 in slingback?? Please help.




My slingbacks are 1/2 size larger (37.5) than my other CL pumps (37).


----------



## purse_lover1988

befrank said:


> My slingbacks are 1/2 size larger (37.5) than my other CL pumps (37).


Thank you!!

Sent from my SM-N900T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ashlie

NicoleSilva said:


> I'm about to buy my first pair of designer pumps ever, I was never brave enough to drop real money on something I might not be able to walk in  I WANT CL Pigalle follies in flamingo pink, because that color is amazing, but I'm having second thoughts due to sizing issues. I wear a 7.5 in some super high heels with pointy toes or open toes, 8 in all other heels, and 8.5 in sneakers and boots. I tried on an 8 in the Pigalle follies and while I was able to walk, my feet would have fallen off and died if I'd kept them on longer than five minutes. I think my safest bet is a 9.5, but I have to order them because no one in my entire REGION carries this STYLE much less this color, and everywhere online is ALWAYS sold out of 9.5. So it got me thinking, maybe I should get the hot pink so Kates instead. They have 9.5, and I do have long toes, so maybe it would be easier to walk in shoes with longer toes even if the heel is higher. I mean it's only 20 mm higher. Of course, I could always get both... But I'd like one pair to work successfully before I can be certain this label works for my feet. I have a high pain tolerance for beautiful shoes, but if I'm paying $700 I want them to fit perfectly. *my feet aren't wide, but based on my one experience with CLs, they're apparently wider than whoever these are made for




Pleas please please remember how much CL's shrink. I don't want you to buy a pair and then realize they are too big. If you tried them on I would personally say the tightest you could go the better. Personally I'm TTS or smaller in CL compared to US sizing and EU sizing


----------



## ashlie

ashlie said:


> Pleas please please remember how much CL's shrink. I don't want you to buy a pair and then realize they are too big. If you tried them on I would personally say the tightest you could go the better. Personally I'm TTS or smaller in CL compared to US sizing and EU sizing




Stretch** not shrink omg haha


----------



## ycstar89

HOW DO MENS LOUBOUTIN RUN? lets say im asize 9 in mes jordan? would i buy a 9?


----------



## ycstar89

kb18 said:


> I couldn't agree more! Heel slippage is awful. I'm so happy you found the perfect size!
> 
> Also, I just realized that I came across your Instagram page the other day - I knew the name was familiar! Beautiful collection. [emoji5]&#65039;



any recommendations? i usaually wear a size 9.5 in regular shoes in jimmy choo i purchase 40.5 my first louboutins i got a 41 (sharpstagram) which were slightly big. i later founs a good deal on the burlina on ebay size 41 and those are tight. i puchased some slingback prive and those are perfect also 41. i have a problem with heel slippage with lots of shoes.. so i bought some dorissima in 40.5 used once but my toes feel horrible way too tight lol so what to do? lol


----------



## kb18

NicoleSilva said:


> I'm about to buy my first pair of designer pumps ever, I was never brave enough to drop real money on something I might not be able to walk in  I WANT CL Pigalle follies in flamingo pink, because that color is amazing, but I'm having second thoughts due to sizing issues. I wear a 7.5 in some super high heels with pointy toes or open toes, 8 in all other heels, and 8.5 in sneakers and boots. I tried on an 8 in the Pigalle follies and while I was able to walk, my feet would have fallen off and died if I'd kept them on longer than five minutes. I think my safest bet is a 9.5, but I have to order them because no one in my entire REGION carries this STYLE much less this color, and everywhere online is ALWAYS sold out of 9.5. So it got me thinking, maybe I should get the hot pink so Kates instead. They have 9.5, and I do have long toes, so maybe it would be easier to walk in shoes with longer toes even if the heel is higher. I mean it's only 20 mm higher. Of course, I could always get both... But I'd like one pair to work successfully before I can be certain this label works for my feet. I have a high pain tolerance for beautiful shoes, but if I'm paying $700 I want them to fit perfectly. *my feet aren't wide, but based on my one experience with CLs, they're apparently wider than whoever these are made for




Are you looking at the Pigalle Follies 100mm in Flamingo Patent? I have that exact shoe. I have two pairs of patent Pigalle Follies and they are both true to size (for me, that's 37.5). That is also my size in Valentino and YSL, if that helps at all. The Follies are sort of known for a tight toe box. The So Kate does have a longer toe box, but I have tried those on and, even with the longer toe box, I still think the Follies are more comfortable. The thin heel plus the 120mm pitch is just not conducive to any type of extended wear, in my opinion. They are definitely tight at first (all of my CLs have been very tight to begin with), but  they will stretch and get better. I am breaking my Flamingo pair in now and am hoping they are similar to my white pair soon!  





purse_lover1988 said:


> I wear 37.5 in patent So Kate, 37 in Prive, should I get 37.5 or 37 in slingback?? Please help.







befrank said:


> My slingbacks are 1/2 size larger (37.5) than my other CL pumps (37).





I am the same way. My sling backs are a half size up from my true size.


----------



## kb18

glittersirene said:


> Hi ladies. I have a sizing question about patent pigalle follies. I am a size 38 (my usual size in high street shoes) in patent pigalles and a size 37.5 in kid pigalles and fabric so Kate's. How do the patent follies fit? Would they be similar to the patent pigalle? I have a narrow foot so never have to size up for width.




I'm a 37.5 in both Pigalle and Pigalle Follies, both patent, if that helps. The Pigalle Follies toe box is slightly shorter, so I think it does feel a bit different, but the sizing, at least for me, is the same.


----------



## kb18

ycstar89 said:


> HOW DO MENS LOUBOUTIN RUN? lets say im asize 9 in mes jordan? would i buy a 9?







ycstar89 said:


> any recommendations? i usaually wear a size 9.5 in regular shoes in jimmy choo i purchase 40.5 my first louboutins i got a 41 (sharpstagram) which were slightly big. i later founs a good deal on the burlina on ebay size 41 and those are tight. i puchased some slingback prive and those are perfect also 41. i have a problem with heel slippage with lots of shoes.. so i bought some dorissima in 40.5 used once but my toes feel horrible way too tight lol so what to do? lol




Are you asking about men's shoes? A true men's size 9 should typically be a 39 in Louboutin, based on the men I know who wear them. A half size up is often ok though. 

You say the toe box of the Dorissima is too tight? Have you tried breaking them in? I typically give shoes about 8 hours of at-home wear before wearing them out, especially if I'm going to be out for more than a couple of hours. It sounds silly, but I've found that wearing a thick pair of socks over the toe of the shoe helps heat up the leather, which will help them stretch. If you can't or don't want to stretch them on your own, you can have them stretched. A CL boutique will stretch them for you, but if you're not close to a boutique, a reputable cobbler should be able to do the same. Feel free to DM me if you have more specific questions.


----------



## ycstar89

kb18 said:


> Are you asking about men's shoes? A true men's size 9 should typically be a 39 in Louboutin, based on the men I know who wear them. A half size up is often ok though.
> 
> You say the toe box of the Dorissima is too tight? Have you tried breaking them in? I typically give shoes about 8 hours of at-home wear before wearing them out, especially if I'm going to be out for more than a couple of hours. It sounds silly, but I've found that wearing a thick pair of socks over the toe of the shoe helps heat up the leather, which will help them stretch. If you can't or don't want to stretch them on your own, you can have them stretched. A CL boutique will stretch them for you, but if you're not close to a boutique, a reputable cobbler should be able to do the same. Feel free to DM me if you have more specific questions.



SORRY FIRST POST WAS ABOUT MENS SHOES. 

last one is mine i have worn double socks, used stretch spray bought foot fitters lol  and blow dried therm with the socks.


----------



## kb18

ycstar89 said:


> SORRY FIRST POST WAS ABOUT MENS SHOES.
> 
> 
> 
> last one is mine i have worn double socks, used stretch spray bought foot fitters lol  and blow dried therm with the socks.




Wow... I would try having them stretched. I feel like the toe box of the Dorissima is more generous than other Louboutins, so I didn't have the same trouble. A stretcher will do more than you might think, so that would be my next suggestion, based purely on my personal experience.


----------



## ycstar89

kb18 said:


> Wow... I would try having them stretched. I feel like the toe box of the Dorissima is more generous than other Louboutins, so I didn't have the same trouble. A stretcher will do more than you might think, so that would be my next suggestion, based purely on my personal experience.



no dont tell me that lol i just ordered some Anjalinas i hope they fit! lol


----------



## HeelAddict

Hi all I just wondered if anyone could advise me on the sizing of the new very prive pumps. In the old very prive I took my TTS which is IT size 40. I just wondered if this is still true of the new very prive or if the sizing for those has changed too. I have cls in so many different sizes I've lost track! Thanks everyone x

Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## iluvbags123

.


----------



## iluvbags123

.


----------



## nosh

hello!

I bought my first CL, Iriza in 39.5 and its too big. My foot slips out with each step in the back and i can fit my index finger in the gap all the way down. I will try to sell these as I got these from ebay and cant return but I love the style of the shoe. My question is should I go a whole size down or half a size? i have a wide foot so the toe box fits fine even snug but the length of the shoe is too long for me. 
Any advice would be appreciated!!!


----------



## ashlie

nosh said:


> hello!
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my first CL, Iriza in 39.5 and its too big. My foot slips out with each step in the back and i can fit my index finger in the gap all the way down. I will try to sell these as I got these from ebay and cant return but I love the style of the shoe. My question is should I go a whole size down or half a size? i have a wide foot so the toe box fits fine even snug but the length of the shoe is too long for me.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated!!!




If you can fit your whole finger...that's a lot. I would say size down a full size. Depending on what material it is, it's going to stretch as well.


----------



## maryam.a

hello,
I'm planning to buy 'Uptown' Ankle Strap Pointy Toe Pump but i don't know what size to choose on Nordstrom claims the style runs small to order 1/2 size up but net-a-porter claims it true to size". what size should i get?


----------



## nosh

ashlie said:


> If you can fit your whole finger...that's a lot. I would say size down a full size. Depending on what material it is, it's going to stretch as well.


it is patent. I will have to sell then  they are almost new condition!
thanks so much for ur input!


----------



## PurseACold

maryam.a said:


> hello,
> I'm planning to buy 'Uptown' Ankle Strap Pointy Toe Pump but i don't know what size to choose on Nordstrom claims the style runs small to order 1/2 size up but net-a-porter claims it true to size". what size should i get?


I haven't tried these on yet, but based on the open cut, I'd guess that they're true to size. (And generally, I trust net-a-porter's size tips for CLs.)


----------



## jennielee

Hello everyone! I have several pairs of Jimmy Choos and Manolos and consistently wear a US size 6. 

I would like to purchase a pair of Pigalle Follies 100 in suede - what size should I purchase? From what I've read, it seems they stretch quite a bit. 

I do have slightly wide feet though so don't want a lot of unsightly overhang. Thanks in advance for all assistance!


----------



## Neospecies

jennielee said:


> Hello everyone! I have several pairs of Jimmy Choos and Manolos and consistently wear a US size 6.
> 
> I would like to purchase a pair of Pigalle Follies 100 in suede - what size should I purchase? From what I've read, it seems they stretch quite a bit.
> 
> I do have slightly wide feet though so don't want a lot of unsightly overhang. Thanks in advance for all assistance!



We wear the same size and I sized down 35.5 on Pigalle Follies 100 in Kid leather, I was walking out of 36.  I don't have suede though so HTH.


----------



## Neospecies

Seeking for advice on whether to keep or return and go with 34.5??

Just got a pair of Iriza kid leather (nude) from saks, I'm a normal sz 36 in Manolos, aquazzura 36.5 (sexy things, Belgravia).  I had to go a whole size down in these Iriza, 35.  They fit perfectly now but I'm afraid they will stretch.  I supposed I can add some heel grip, etc....but I'm not sure as these are different than the PF.  The toes box is snug and tight, as well as the overall fit.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Does anybody have any experience with the Guni Pump 100s? I am a 36.5 usually (Ron Ron, Bianca, Decollette) 36 in (pigalle 120s) only a few 37s in the fabric non stretch or the flat styles. Any help is greatly appreciated.  TIA!


----------



## PurseACold

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Does anybody have any experience with the Guni Pump 100s? I am a 36.5 usually (Ron Ron, Bianca, Decollette) 36 in (pigalle 120s) only a few 37s in the fabric non stretch or the flat styles. Any help is greatly appreciated.  TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364730


I take a 39 in Pigalle Follies generally. I took a 39 in the Guni Pump 100 and found it to just fit, even though it was much snugger than usual. I ended up returning it, but I was originally hoping it would stretch a bit. So you might size 1/2 size up or take your usual CL size and hope for a bit of stretch.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

I need advice ladies. Are these the old 120 VPs or the new 120 VPs? I am not sure what size I am with this style. I am 36.5 in Decollette 554, Bianca, Ernesta. 36 in Pigalle 120. 37 in Pigalle 100. I dont own a VP. Thank you


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

PurseACold said:


> I take a 39 in Pigalle Follies generally. I took a 39 in the Guni Pump 100 and found it to just fit, even though it was much snugger than usual. I ended up returning it, but I was originally hoping it would stretch a bit. So you might size 1/2 size up or take your usual CL size and hope for a bit of stretch.



Thank you! CLs are gorgeous and comfortable ONLY in the right size kkk. I think I would def need a half up.


----------



## hellomashimaro

Any suggestions on Jimmy Choo Anouk vs So Kate sizing?

TIA


----------



## hellomashimaro

InAweWithLoubi said:


> I need advice ladies. Are these the old 120 VPs or the new 120 VPs? I am not sure what size I am with this style. I am 36.5 in Decollette 554, Bianca, Ernesta. 36 in Pigalle 120. 37 in Pigalle 100. I dont own a VP. Thank you
> View attachment 3365128


These are the old very prive! I believe you stay tt-louboutin-s in those.
the new very prive has the same heel as the So Kate


----------



## purse_lover1988

Hi, I'm wanting to get a pair of peep toe. My size in so kate is 37.5 and very prive is 37, however I'm wondering if I can fit 36.5, I saw a really good deal on ebay for 36.5 but I'm not sure I will fit. My non designer shoes size are 6.5 or 7.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

hellomashimaro said:


> These are the old very prive! I believe you stay tt-louboutin-s in those.
> 
> the new very prive has the same heel as the So Kate




Thank you!


----------



## tdennis

hellomashimaro said:


> Any suggestions on Jimmy Choo Anouk vs So Kate sizing?
> 
> TIA



I wear the same size in both! HTH!


----------



## west of the sun

Hi ladies wondering if someone could chime in and ease my fears. Ive found a pair of 34 pigalle 120 with the heel grips still built so I'm assuming that this is the old style. Now I just tried on 35 patent sokate and it fit snugly and previously ive tried it on in suede in 34.5 and it fit well too. I own 35 in pigalle 85 and 34.5 in simple patent but feel like i could have sized up to a 35. Im a 35 in gianvito rossi. So question is will I fit the old pigalle 120 in 34? As this is secondhand there are no returns so I need to make sure I can fit them!

Thanks in advance ladies


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

west of the sun said:


> Hi ladies wondering if someone could chime in and ease my fears. Ive found a pair of 34 pigalle 120 with the heel grips still built so I'm assuming that this is the old style. Now I just tried on 35 patent sokate and it fit snugly and previously ive tried it on in suede in 34.5 and it fit well too. I own 35 in pigalle 85 and 34.5 in simple patent but feel like i could have sized up to a 35. Im a 35 in gianvito rossi. So question is will I fit the old pigalle 120 in 34? As this is secondhand there are no returns so I need to make sure I can fit them!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies




Somebody else maybe able to help better, I wear a 36.5 in Simple 100 patent, 37 in Pigalle 100 patent (slight slippage after 2 years), and a 36 in Pigalle 120 patent


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Ladies, I am so confuused at this point on the sizing for Orlan. My TTS is 36.5 (decollette 554, simple 100, ernesta all 36.5) (pigalle 100 patent in 37) (pigalle patent 120 in 36) Should I get the Orlan in 37 or 36.5? Its suede. Please help. I would be so bery thankful


----------



## Fefeegirl

Hi  All
 First of all thank you for the beautifully written information above. 
I need a little help deciding which size to go with in CL pigalle plato 120mm. I normally wear size 40 in most shoes as well as the valentino rockstude 4' heels. 
I have already purchased a pigalle plato paten nude colore in size 40 which I have been trying on at home. 
However they still seem quit tight at the front but tiny tiny bid  loose at the back. I have long toes, but my feet width is average.  
I am thinking of returning my current size 40 as I have notised a little defect around the shoes glazing. 
I called the store but they only have a size 39.5 or 40.5 
Please advice which size should I go with? 
Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Murdamama

Hi everyone! I need your help.  I am on the hunt for the pony hair Malabar Hill. I wasn't actually able to try this style on so I'm not sure what size I should really be looking for. My CL sizing is all over the place which doesn't help me much. Can you all give me some advice on sizing info for this style and whether pony hair stretches at all?  I found a 39.5 but I'm worried about the fit. I can have my cobbler add padding under the sole to fill up some space if they aren't way too big.  For reference, I'm an 38 in SK & Pigalle, 37.5 in Baretta, 38.5 in Madame Butterfly & Jennifer 120, 39 in Argotik & Apron Lili.


----------



## kjbags

Fefeegirl said:


> Hi  All
> 
> First of all thank you for the beautifully written information above.
> 
> I need a little help deciding which size to go with in CL pigalle plato 120mm. I normally wear size 40 in most shoes as well as the valentino rockstude 4' heels.
> 
> I have already purchased a pigalle plato paten nude colore in size 40 which I have been trying on at home.
> 
> However they still seem quit tight at the front but tiny tiny bid  loose at the back. I have long toes, but my feet width is average.
> 
> I am thinking of returning my current size 40 as I have notised a little defect around the shoes glazing.
> 
> I called the store but they only have a size 39.5 or 40.5
> 
> Please advice which size should I go with?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help.




I would stick to the 40, sounds to me like a 39.5 would be too tight and a 40.5 too long.


----------



## kjbags

Murdamama said:


> Hi everyone! I need your help.  I am on the hunt for the pony hair Malabar Hill. I wasn't actually able to try this style on so I'm not sure what size I should really be looking for. My CL sizing is all over the place which doesn't help me much. Can you all give me some advice on sizing info for this style and whether pony hair stretches at all?  I found a 39.5 but I'm worried about the fit. I can have my cobbler add padding under the sole to fill up some space if they aren't way too big.  For reference, I'm an 38 in SK & Pigalle, 37.5 in Baretta, 38.5 in Madame Butterfly & Jennifer 120, 39 in Argotik & Apron Lili.




They'll be too big IMO.


----------



## Fefeegirl

Thank you KJBags! 
I am really leaning toward 40.5 because the pigalle-P toe box is super small and my toes are super long, but I am afraid they might get too loose after they have stretched!? Although the 40.5 fitted comfortably when I tried them on at the store, Will I be able to get away with heel insert incase stretched? I read they stretched a lot(?)!
These will be my first CL and I am hoping to enjoy every use out of them. Don't want my feet to cry each time I wear them. &#128513;


----------



## honey_babee

Hey!

Does anyone know the fit of Halte 100mm Calf? I saw a pair online and am very interested in getting it, but am afraid of the fit. Since the louboutin fit seems to vary from true to size to smaller fit for different models. i am usually a size 35, and in the decollete 85mm, i seem to fit a 35, although my left is a bit tight.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

I am stumped. Looked high and low for any reference to the Campus 120 style on TPF and Nada. Does anybody know how this style runs? Cant find comfort info either :/


----------



## Murdamama

kjbags said:


> They'll be too big IMO.




[emoji37] Ughh!! Thank you for sharing Kjbags. This is so disappointing...my heart  hurts terribly.


----------



## Elliesloubs

Hi ladies 
Last year I bought a pair of pigalle 120mm in patent and I went half a size down for stretching,I'm looking at buying a glitter pair should I go half a size down again to allow stretching or do they not stretch like the patent ones do? Thank you Ellie xx


----------



## GlamNaturalLife

I have a size 40 in the Culturella 70mm (my first CL). Now I want the Pigalle 85mm but not sure about size. I ordered the 39 cause that was the only size available but it's massively tight so I sent it back. Now a 39.5 is available. Should I order it or wait for a 40 to be available. I read that different styles fit different. Help?


----------



## PRNCES.N

GlamNaturalLife said:


> I have a size 40 in the Culturella 70mm (my first CL). Now I want the Pigalle 85mm but not sure about size. I ordered the 39 cause that was the only size available but it's massively tight so I sent it back. Now a 39.5 is available. Should I order it or wait for a 40 to be available. I read that different styles fit different. Help?




When I ordered my Pigalle I went one size up. Usually I'm 38.5 and I First I got the nude in 39 they fit really tight and not so comfortable, later I ordered in black in 39.5 and they fit much better


----------



## Elena28

Hello Ladies! I am new to the forum. I need your help. I am thinking of getting the Doracora 100 and not sure about the size. I am 40.5 in so kate, 41 in pigalle and 40 in Iriza and a 39 in galupumps. Please help as i am so confused and my local store doesn't have then yet so i need to get then online.


----------



## GlamNaturalLife

PRNCES.N said:


> When I ordered my Pigalle I went one size up. Usually I'm 38.5 and I First I got the nude in 39 they fit really tight and not so comfortable, later I ordered in black in 39.5 and they fit much better



Thank you! I will wait patiently for a size 40 to be available


----------



## GlamNaturalLife

A size 40 became available on the official CL site so snagged it quick. I went back after I ordered and it was sold out. So I must have gotten the only pair. 

Here are some pics.


----------



## ashlie

Fefeegirl said:


> Hi  All
> First of all thank you for the beautifully written information above.
> I need a little help deciding which size to go with in CL pigalle plato 120mm. I normally wear size 40 in most shoes as well as the valentino rockstude 4' heels.
> I have already purchased a pigalle plato paten nude colore in size 40 which I have been trying on at home.
> However they still seem quit tight at the front but tiny tiny bid  loose at the back. I have long toes, but my feet width is average.
> I am thinking of returning my current size 40 as I have notised a little defect around the shoes glazing.
> I called the store but they only have a size 39.5 or 40.5
> Please advice which size should I go with?
> Thank you in advance for your help.



Because of my high arch, I wear a 40 in 100mm rockstuds. (I wear a 39 in Val espadrilles and a 39.5 in the rockstud flats. Sometimes a 39 as well.) However, because the so Kate's I have and other CL don't have the "cage" I am able to wear a 39 (sometimes a 38 and 38.5) and they fit perfectly. My foot is also fairly narrow though. I would just or a 40, see how they fit and then go from there! Sometimes...I mean always... Haha the shoe sizing is crazy. [emoji28]


----------



## tiffCAKE

purse_lover1988 said:


> Hi, I'm wanting to get a pair of peep toe. My size in so kate is 37.5 and very prive is 37, however I'm wondering if I can fit 36.5, I saw a really good deal on ebay for 36.5 but I'm not sure I will fit. My non designer shoes size are 6.5 or 7.



I'm US7 and I don't consider my feet wide but apparently they're a little wide in louboutin. I have Python so kate in 38 (too big) and 37.5 (fits great) and both are Python. Two new very prive patent in 37.5--one pair is fine and the other is tight. Go figure!  In older very prive I have mostly 37.5 but I have one 37 (all are Python) and one 38 (sequin... Incredibly stiff and still not very wearable despite 38)

If you're similarly sized as me, I could never make it down to 36.5 and still wear them any smudge comfortably. Maybe if you're narrower than I am... You say you're 37 in VP so maybe you could make it down to 36.5 but it sounds like we are similar in so kate so I wasn't sure. 

If it's patent I don't think it will work but other materials can stretch more if you need to. Hope that helps!


----------



## tiffCAKE

hellomashimaro said:


> Any suggestions on Jimmy Choo Anouk vs So Kate sizing?
> 
> TIA



I have Anouk petal in 38 and so Kate mimosa Python in 38 and both are big on me so I had to add padded halters at ball of foot to keep from sliding forward and heel grips to keep them on (I'm US 7)

I also have so Kate Python inferno in 37.5 and it fits me great. 

HTH! Good luck!


----------



## jtcasas

Hi, I need some help! I am planning to order the Decolette 554 100mm online (i do not have any Louboutin store in my country). I have a Jimmy Choo Abel in size 39. Would you say Decolette 554 and Jimmy Choo Abel are roughly the same in size? Or should I go half a size up on the Loubs? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jamieeee

Pigalle 85 Patent Leather.
Half size down or TTS?


----------



## laz3691

Hi everyone! I'm wondering if anyone has some sizing advice for me regarding the Pigalle Follies Spikes 100mm in leather. I'm a size 10, sometimes 9.5, and I have a narrow foot. My only pair of CLs to date are the Bianca 140mm in kid leather in a size 40. I bought them brand new and they were pretty tight at first. I thought maybe I needed a larger size, but I persistently stretched them for 2 weeks using socks, a hair dryer and the freezer trick, and they are now perfectly molded to my foot. They are actually really comfortable now! So I'm wondering if I should get the Follies in a 40, or if they run small and I should size up to a 40.5 or 41? Any advice is appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## bernardett

Hello everyone, I also need help with deciding size for my first pair of Louboutin. I am a 36 in Aquazzura, Jimmy Choo, Sergio Rossi, Salvatore Ferragamo and Saint Laurent.
I am now considering the Pigalle 85. Should I go for 36 or 36.5?


----------



## Loubspassion

laz3691 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm wondering if anyone has some sizing advice for me regarding the Pigalle Follies Spikes 100mm in leather. I'm a size 10, sometimes 9.5, and I have a narrow foot. My only pair of CLs to date are the Bianca 140mm in kid leather in a size 40. I bought them brand new and they were pretty tight at first. I thought maybe I needed a larger size, but I persistently stretched them for 2 weeks using socks, a hair dryer and the freezer trick, and they are now perfectly molded to my foot. They are actually really comfortable now! So I'm wondering if I should get the Follies in a 40, or if they run small and I should size up to a 40.5 or 41? Any advice is appreciated! Thank you!


Got mine in 35 my usual size. And I have medium on the slightly wide foot. They fit tight in the toe box still but length wise it's ok. Not sure if it differs for larger sizes. HTH.

Sent from my HTC 10 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

This is a Defil question ladies. I found them in my TTS. I wear Ernesta, Marilou, Decollete 554 etc all in 36.5. My Pigalle 100s are in 37. Pigalle 120 36. 

Can I make the 36.5 Defil work or will they be too small. Thank you


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

Can I ask for sizing advice for the Clic Clac Suede Lace Ankle Boots?
 I take mostly 39.5 in a majority of my CLs (Decolette, You You, Very Prive, C'est Moi.. etc) With only the occasional 40 (Joli Noeud, Aborina, etc)


----------



## carebearz

How do I know when I should use the flat pad placed on soles or a pad placed at the heel area? What's the difference between these two? TIA!


----------



## carebearz

devilangel said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> Have been around in TPF for awhile, but first time posting in CL forum....
> 
> So I just bought my first pair of CLs and I am still stunned at my size.... I have always thought I am a US7.. until I started wearing European brands and realized I can do 6.5...
> 
> The ladies at the CL store said I should wear 5.5 cuz there was a gap at my heel if I wear 6 or 6.5 ( that was when I was trying on the Piagelle, which I didn't buy yet due to color availbilities)
> I went back to get New Simple pump instead and they help me conclude that size 5 is the best for me.
> 
> So I walked out the store with a 5...... now taking it all in and stunned!!!
> That's why I am here on this thread... how is it possible that I am a 6.5 and wearing size 5 in Louboutin ?!?!?
> The funny thing is, I do really fit in the 5... the toebox feels cramped, but no matter what size i tried on (even 6.5) the toebox is tight as much as the 5. So the 5 won out of all sizes since that hugged my heel the best.
> 
> Am I going crazy?! How is this possible!? And I think by this, I discovered I have narrow heels.
> Can I get some experts to comfort me a little and fill me in how this is p



I think coz size 5 is the UK size? I'm a US7.5, UK5 and EUR38, Japan24 most of the time.


----------



## yousofine

I'm very unsecure if a pair of New Simple will be too big in size 39,5
I'm a regular size 39 and use:
38,5 Bianca
38,5 Madame Butterfly
39 Ron Ron
39 Alta fifre
39,5 Christina

Any advices?


----------



## Amante Peruana

*Sizing advice for Hot Chick 130:  Up 1/2 size to one full size (similar to So Kate)*

Hi folks! Today is my first time posting!

We all need help with Louboutin sizing, as it notoriously variable among his different designs. I can confirm that Hot Chick runs small, but I'm still in the process of figuring out how small. Adriana is a true US Size 9.5, which is between EU Size 39.5 and EU Size 40. She wears 40 in So Kate and 39.5 in Pigalle 120 (Pigalle has a wider toe box). Being the impetuous fool that I am, I bought two pairs of Hot Chick for her, each in Size 39.5. Check out my eBay listings for Christian Louboutin Hot Chick 130 Black Patent Size 39.5 and Christian Louboutin Hot Chick Yellow Patent Leather 39.5 (us Size 9) 130mm Heels. She tried on the black pair and found that they are just a little too small, in the same way that So Kate is a tighter fit than Pigalle 120, but maybe a little more problematic because of the added height.

I Can't find "Hot Chick" or "So Kate" sizing on these pages, but the information about sizing of other CL styles is consistent with our experience.

Still the impetuous fool and not able to find a Hot Chick in Size 40 on eBay, I have purchased a pair in Size 40 from the CL online boutique. On Tuesday, they will arrive. Adriana is confident that Size 40 will work for her. On Tuesday, I will be able to revise my estimate for you.

Just found this review on YouTube by Stilettocouturebella, who reports that she wears 38 in Pigalle 120, did not fit comfortably in Hot Chick Sz 38, but Size 38.5 was perfect (because of the smaller toe box). I'm now convinced that a half size up is the way to go for Adriana, but for people who go a full size up in So Kate, so too, would I recommend to go a full size up for Hot Chick.

A couple of other notes for you. Hot Chick is a real head-turner but surprisingly not much harder than So Kate for standing or walking--Easy for _me_ to say, right?  When she gets the right size, Adriana intends to wear them out! 

Check out what's in Adriana's closet!  https://www.pinterest.com/johnnywblack/in-adrianas-closet/
-J


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

Any sizing advice for DoraCora 100mm? I take a 39.5 in a majority of styles should I stick with my usual size? Thankyou x


----------



## kb18

laz3691 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm wondering if anyone has some sizing advice for me regarding the Pigalle Follies Spikes 100mm in leather. I'm a size 10, sometimes 9.5, and I have a narrow foot. My only pair of CLs to date are the Bianca 140mm in kid leather in a size 40. I bought them brand new and they were pretty tight at first. I thought maybe I needed a larger size, but I persistently stretched them for 2 weeks using socks, a hair dryer and the freezer trick, and they are now perfectly molded to my foot. They are actually really comfortable now! So I'm wondering if I should get the Follies in a 40, or if they run small and I should size up to a 40.5 or 41? Any advice is appreciated! Thank you!



I have the Bianca 140 in kid, and two pairs of Pigalle Follies 100mm. My Biancas are a 37 and my PFs are 37.5. I would definitely go a half size up. My Biancas were extremely tight at first as well, and the toe box on the PF is short as it is, which is why I would recommend the half size up in that shoe. Hope that helps!


----------



## teddysmama

I'm not sure if this is the most appropriate thread to post my question, but I'm a 36 in pigalle and I recently bought a New Very Prive 120 in a 36.5. It is *slightly* too big. No heel gap, but as I walk, the outside of my heel will rub against the heel cap and cause a giant blister.

I tried half-insoles to push my feet up, but it only made the toe box tighter. I bought heel cushions, but then my foot couldn't fit inside the shoe. When I apply bandages on my feet, they come loose as I walk... 

I've only worn these shoes 3 times but I'm about to give up... There must be an easy solution...please help!


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

Any one familiar with the sizing of the Contente Over The Knee Boots, particularly in Suede?
 I take a 39.5 in a majority of styles, I have found a pair in a 40 & I'm thinking this should be a good size as I don't exactly have skinny legs so I am worried about them being too tight on my legs. Thanks x


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

Any sizing advice for Dora Cora 100 & Pigalle Follies (Hawaii Print) 100 or 55?
I take a 39.5 in a majority of styles but I do have wide feet (in the toe box area).
Would I be able to get away with sizing up or down? Thank you x


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Bambou and Mago Question  There is an ebay listing for Bambou and Mago that I want to bid on so badly. 

I have Pigalle 100 in 37 
Pigalle 120 in 36  
Bianca 140 in 36 (toe box and length waaay too tight). Ernesta in 36.5
Marilou sandal 36.5
Maudissima 36.5
Ron ron 36.5
Decollete 554 36.5
Panier 36 (waay too small) 

Could I make a 36.5 in suede Bambou and 37 in Mago work?


----------



## mularice

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Bambou and Mago Question  There is an ebay listing for Bambou and Mago that I want to bid on so badly.
> 
> I have Pigalle 100 in 37
> Pigalle 120 in 36
> Bianca 140 in 36 (toe box and length waaay too tight). Ernesta in 36.5
> Marilou sandal 36.5
> Maudissima 36.5
> Ron ron 36.5
> Decollete 554 36.5
> Panier 36 (waay too small)
> 
> Could I make a 36.5 in suede Bambou and 37 in Mago work?



You should be fine for 36.5 in suede Bambou. I remember it being a slightly less tight fitting style. That and the suede will mean your TTS should be good.

Not quite sure about Mago - need to wait for someone to chime in. However, I'm also a TTS 36.5 and if I ever take a 37 and it's a little big I just put in a heel grip and half insole and I'm usually good  HTH


----------



## skimilk

Need help with Lady Daf sizing!

I wear 36 in So Kate, 35.5 in Pigalle 120, 36 in most styles. My feet are a bit on the wide side.

I can only find 35.5 and 36.5 in Lady Daf that I want. Which one should I go for? Basically should I go half size down or half size up? I'm thinking up...


----------



## engineerinheels

Looking at a Victoria Platform Pump.
I am a size 39 in Pigalle 120s. 39.5 in Aqua Rondas, 39 in Daff (it is a really tight toe box).
Do you guys think a 39 or 39.5 would work for Victoria? Sadly what I am looking at 39.5 is all that is available.


----------



## oliviarose04

If anyone can help please let me know

I'm a size 36 in Jimmy Choo Anouk/Abel

Which size should I get in the CL So Kate?

Thank you 

US 6.5


----------



## Loubspassion

oliviarose04 said:


> If anyone can help please let me know
> 
> I'm a size 36 in Jimmy Choo Anouk/Abel
> 
> Which size should I get in the CL So Kate?
> 
> Thank you [emoji2]
> 
> US 6.5


I'm 35 in both Anouk and Abel as well as all my So Kate, except exotic skin where I'm 34.5 and kid leather that are 35 but have stretched. 
36 should work for you. Maybe you should try both sizes before.
Good luck

Sent from my HTC 10 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Does anybody own the bretelle? Not the fine bretelle but the strappy one? How do they fit? I had the seller measure the insole and they are saying it is 9.25inches for a 36, that seems a bit off to me. Thanks!


----------



## steph.m

Need help with the Black suede thigh high Louise XI boots

I am a 40.5 in patent so kates, 40.5 in anjalina kid points, 40 in suede vicky bass 140s.

They store is holding the biggest size (41) for me but they said some people had to go up a size, I'm interstate so i have to do a phone order..
.. what should i do?? has anyone tried them on?


----------



## ashlie

steph.m said:


> Need help with the Black suede thigh high Louise XI boots
> 
> I am a 40.5 in patent so kates, 40.5 in anjalina kid points, 40 in suede vicky bass 140s.
> 
> They store is holding the biggest size (41) for me but they said some people had to go up a size, I'm interstate so i have to do a phone order..
> .. what should i do?? has anyone tried them on?



As long as you can return them, you should buy them and also ask them to locate you a 41.5 and a 42 if you feel you may need to go that much larger. Then just return the ones that don't fit. Because they are suede, they will stretch a lot as well.


----------



## Murdamama

Does anyone own Commandanta 120 bootie? I'm can't find any sizing or comfort info on this shoe.


----------



## mcb100

Does anyone have any information on how the black leather madalena's fit? Not the patent leather, just the regular leather ones. My size in most louboutins and shoes is a 36.5. However, in the patent leather So Kate's I did get a 37 because they were kind of narrow.


----------



## peppers90

Hello experts,

I'm considering a pair of the 120mm Cosmo pump...the ones with the lips and strass heel.

I usually wear between a 35.5 in most shoes, and I have narrow feet.

In CL most are 35.5 but my 120 so Kate are 35....
Do you think I should go for a 35 or 35.5 in Cosmo pump?
TIA


----------



## LouboutinPaul

Hi

I was hoping people could help me please
I want to purchase a pair of the Black Patent Lady Peep 150mm shoes as a surprise for a friend
She already owns the 140mm Troca Peep toe in 37.5, but said they are a bit too tight
Owns a pair Trepi Wedges Size 38 & says they fit perfect
Any suggestions of what the best size to get in the Patent Lady Peeps please?


----------



## Bsmadd01

I am looking for a pair of Mariniere 100 glitter mini for my wedding shoe. I normally wear a 38.5 in New simple, Ron ron and very prive. Anyone have any advice on how these fit?


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Has anyone tried the new Ballalarina 70 (round toe, lower heel, studded bow)?  Wondering about sizing.  It looks like it was based on the Simple style.


----------



## angelnyc89

Bsmadd01 said:


> I am looking for a pair of Mariniere 100 glitter mini for my wedding shoe. I normally wear a 38.5 in New simple, Ron ron and very prive. Anyone have any advice on how these fit?



I have the Mariniere glitter silver/gold. Beautiful shoe  I'm normally a size 10/40 and got it in that size and it fits perfectly. The toe area does get tight as the hours go (there will be markings on your feet) but I've survived the night in them. If you can find the Mariniere in your size get them, absolutely worth it. Congrats!


----------



## Bsmadd01

angelnyc89 said:


> I have the Mariniere glitter silver/gold. Beautiful shoe  I'm normally a size 10/40 and got it in that size and it fits perfectly. The toe area does get tight as the hours go (there will be markings on your feet) but I've survived the night in them. If you can find the Mariniere in your size get them, absolutely worth it. Congrats!



Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## CLluva

Hi all-  I am a CL newbie and thrilled to have found this site 
I am normally a 37.5 and sometimes 38, but I think that is more due to width than length.   I purchased my first pair of CL patent pigalle follies (100) last week in a 38 after reading hundreds of reviews on multiple department store sites (Saks, NM, Nord, etc.).    They fit in length perfectly, but feel much like sardines in the toe box.   As recommended, I have been wearing them on carpet only and intermittently with socks.   There are an equal amount of reviews that say that if one sizes up if they fit in length it will leave a gap in the heel- and that one should just keep stretching, professionally stretched, and so on.   I have ordered a 38.5 just in case because most stores are sold out of them in nude,  they will arrive in a few days.  
My question is-  at what point does one know (in the breaking in process) that you should just size up another half size, or that you just keep at it even though you can't imagine being able to pull off a day in the office in these babies- which would be my primary use?

2nd question-  Does anyone have any fit advice on the patent Angalina based on a response to above?  For example- if the advice is to stop the madness and just keep the 38.5 when it comes- does the Angalina fit similarly to the pigalle follies or is it more tts?


----------



## ashlie

CLluva said:


> Hi all-  I am a CL newbie and thrilled to have found this site
> I am normally a 37.5 and sometimes 38, but I think that is more due to width than length.   I purchased my first pair of CL patent pigalle follies (100) last week in a 38 after reading hundreds of reviews on multiple department store sites (Saks, NM, Nord, etc.).    They fit in length perfectly, but feel much like sardines in the toe box.   As recommended, I have been wearing them on carpet only and intermittently with socks.   There are an equal amount of reviews that say that if one sizes up if they fit in length it will leave a gap in the heel- and that one should just keep stretching, professionally stretched, and so on.   I have ordered a 38.5 just in case because most stores are sold out of them in nude,  they will arrive in a few days.
> My question is-  at what point does one know (in the breaking in process) that you should just size up another half size, or that you just keep at it even though you can't imagine being able to pull off a day in the office in these babies- which would be my primary use?
> 
> 2nd question-  Does anyone have any fit advice on the patent Angalina based on a response to above?  For example- if the advice is to stop the madness and just keep the 38.5 when it comes- does the Angalina fit similarly to the pigalle follies or is it more tts?



I've made some mistakes and wasted thousands by believing the people who said "size up" for my CL run TTS in IT sizing. Euro sizing always runsa little small. If the pain in unbearable then maybe you just need a different style. Personally the so Kate's for me (which I ended up getting my regular size in us 9 or 39 fit perfectly. For patent I go .5 above that because they does stretch as much) work, however I cannot wear pigalle!!! They are so unbearable. I have short toes too and I just can't wear them properly. That's why I always go with a long toe box. 
Conclusion-make your own judgement by how your feet feel. Try on 50 pair if you have to to find the perfect one!!! [emoji171][emoji171] Hth


----------



## CLluva

ashlie said:


> I've made some mistakes and wasted thousands by believing the people who said "size up" for my CL run TTS in IT sizing. Euro sizing always runsa little small. If the pain in unbearable then maybe you just need a different style. Personally the so Kate's for me (which I ended up getting my regular size in us 9 or 39 fit perfectly. For patent I go .5 above that because they does stretch as much) work, however I cannot wear pigalle!!! They are so unbearable. I have short toes too and I just can't wear them properly. That's why I always go with a long toe box.
> Conclusion-make your own judgement by how your feet feel. Try on 50 pair if you have to to find the perfect one!!! [emoji171][emoji171] Hth


Thank You!  I am wondering if you or anyone has a recommendation then on "style" as it relates to the small and sardinian toe box issue.  So Kate is too high for me at 120mm.  Should I be considering the decollete 554 or the reg Pigalle v follies?  For reference for myself ( and if it helps anyone else) I am wearing my Gianvito Rossi plexis today- which I considered very, very similar to the Follies in point/toe box, but after sitting in the follies and wearing on carpet over the weekend- these things are a cake walk so they must not be.  AAHH!


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

Can anyone provide any sizing advice for the OTK styles, particularly Ambrubotta or Monica Sempre?
 I normally take a 39.5 & I am looking at going to a 40,
 however its the leg girth that concerns me, massively! I have rather generous legs, will I have a chance of fitting? Can or does the leather stretch?
 Many thanks! xx


----------



## tiffCAKE

CLluva said:


> Thank You!  I am wondering if you or anyone has a recommendation then on "style" as it relates to the small and sardinian toe box issue.  So Kate is too high for me at 120mm.  Should I be considering the decollete 554 or the reg Pigalle v follies?  For reference for myself ( and if it helps anyone else) I am wearing my Gianvito Rossi plexis today- which I considered very, very similar to the Follies in point/toe box, but after sitting in the follies and wearing on carpet over the weekend- these things are a cake walk so they must not be.  AAHH!



I don't have any reg pigalles. I do have PF 100's (patent) and deco 554's 100mm (non patent). I do have some so kates but they're all Python. I'm US7 and not usually considered wide--which is apparently a teensy bit wide in louboutin. For both being 100mm, my 554's (in 37.5) are more comfortable than PF. My biggest complaint with the PF is the length of the toe box. My toes are scrunched even though they aren't long. I ended up going to 38 but it flips off my heel so I use grips and forefoot halters. It could be because my 554's are snake skins/kid/calf/nappa whereas my PF is patent. I'm amazed when folks stretch patent! I have no luck! 

I'm similar to you in sizing and also have trouble with 120. I do prefer the thin stilettos and some of the interesting materials/colors are available in PF but not deco. So I do get them... but they never fit me as well as deco 554. Not sure if this is JUST ME or if lots of folks have same problem.


----------



## CLluva

tiffCAKE said:


> I don't have any reg pigalles. I do have PF 100's (patent) and deco 554's 100mm (non patent). I do have some so kates but they're all Python. I'm US7 and not usually considered wide--which is apparently a teensy bit wide in louboutin. For both being 100mm, my 554's (in 37.5) are more comfortable than PF. My biggest complaint with the PF is the length of the toe box. My toes are scrunched even though they aren't long. I ended up going to 38 but it flips off my heel so I use grips and forefoot halters. It could be because my 554's are snake skins/kid/calf/nappa whereas my PF is patent. I'm amazed when folks stretch patent! I have no luck!
> 
> I'm similar to you in sizing and also have trouble with 120. I do prefer the thin stilettos and some of the interesting materials/colors are available in PF but not deco. So I do get them... but they never fit me as well as deco 554. Not sure if this is JUST ME or if lots of folks have same problem.


Thanks for your response- I read it after the new PF came- I am a true 37.5 M (agreed teensy wide in louboutin to everyone that does not have a narrow foot)  and I went with the 38.5.  They are still going to require some breaking in (the width) and I am betting when I accomplish that I may need the heel grips. I plan on taking them to the cobbler to preserve the soles before I actually wear them off carpet.  I completely agree with you it is a toe box/patent problem and I plan on trying on the deco 554 the next time I shop.


----------



## Belisa90

Hi!

I have problems with my Neofilo Kid loubs! I am unsure about how they fit. Well, the problem is that they don't. They are size 39, which is my normal size in most shoes. I got them from my husband for our honeymoon so I am really sad this isn't working out. I have some Jimmy Choos in size 39 that fit perfectly. I looove them. I am certain I could run in them if I had to... 

I have pushed myself to wearing them a couple of times so at this point I don't think I can sell them. I have also tried to break them in by wearing thick socks and using a hairdryer. They got a bit better, but I think that they still are hopeless to wear on. And after that they are now also slipping in the back?? 

Well, please take a look at the photos. What can I do? Is it just me, or do they fit terribly?


----------



## Belisa90

More pictures:


----------



## ashlie

Belisa90 said:


> More pictures:



Your toes look a tad tight. Is it painful? I would say just go with another style. Not every style is for everyone. I've come to grips with that lol. Don't worry. Just find another that fits your perfectly!


----------



## Belisa90

ashlie said:


> Your toes look a tad tight. Is it painful? I would say just go with another style. Not every style is for everyone. I've come to grips with that lol. Don't worry. Just find another that fits your perfectly!



Thanks for replying!

It doesn't hurt, but it's definitely not comfortable to wear or walk in them. Now I am just so unsure what do do with them, if I'm not keeping them:-/


----------



## ylime

Hi ladies, can I get some feedback on sizing for patent New Simples 85mm? I haven't purchased Loubies in a couple of years now (at least 5-6 years), and I know there's been some sizing changes over time. I've read TTS to 1/2 size up, and I'm looking at a pair on eBay that's a 38. 

For reference, I'm an US 8, 39 in Decollete/Rolando, 38.5 in Pigalles/VPs/Iowa. 38.5 in Manolos and Choos, if it makes a difference. 

Thank you!


----------



## Kat_Tiger

I'm new to Louboutin, I've been dying for a old Pigalle 120. I've found some being sold, but I don't have any experience with sizing. Most advice is based on other CL sizes.
I'm a true 6 US. I have pretty average sized feet. However my toes are long and my big toe is the longest. Sometimes 6.5 US is better b/c of my long toes, however pointed-toe trends to remedy that problem. In Nine West, I'm a 6. Thanks so much.


----------



## Lifeisgreat

I had asked about sizing for Ballalarina pumps a few pages back. Happy to report I received mine from Saks and they are comfortable Louboutins. You don't often see the words comfortable and Louboutin in the same sentence!  The heel is lower than some styles, but also the toe box is wider. I usually find Louboutin toe boxes far too narrow for my foot.  And my foot is not wide.  The Ballalarinas were comfy right out of the box, no break in period. I love the edgy bow.  Highly recommend these.


----------



## Zucnarf

Kat_Tiger said:


> I'm new to Louboutin, I've been dying for a old Pigalle 120. I've found some being sold, but I don't have any experience with sizing. Most advice is based on other CL sizes.
> I'm a true 6 US. I have pretty average sized feet. However my toes are long and my big toe is the longest. Sometimes 6.5 US is better b/c of my long toes, however pointed-toe trends to remedy that problem. In Nine West, I'm a 6. Thanks so much.



If it helps, I am 37.5 in old Piggies and 38.5 in So Kate. My tts is 38.5 and for old style Piggies you should size down one size or half size if you have wider foot.
Hope that helps.
I am also 38 in Prada, Burberry..

I also think that patent does stretch a little bit


----------



## PurseAddi

I need some advice  There is no Loubi store in the area where I live so it is difficult for me to go and try the models on. So I hope I can get some advice here  I own several Louboutins already but I want to buy the Pigalle in nude patent leather and heel of 10 cm. I never tried this model so I have no clue of the fit.
My sizes in the Loubi's I own: So Kate patent 12cm I have 37,5. Decolette patent 10cm I have 37,5 (I have them in 2 colours and both are 37,5. Corneille normal leather 10cm I have 37,5.Fifi in normal leather I have in 37,5. In two pair of wedges I have 38. In Jimmy Choo, Gucci, Prada, Chanel, and Dior I have 37.
So normally I would buy the Pigalle also in 37,5 in patent leather. But I am confused by all the different stories about the fit. Maybe somebody has the Pigalle and some of the models that I have so I can compare? I am also interested in the fit of the old Pigalle because I am also keeping an eye open for second hand in case the new ones are sold out.
I am selling my So Kate because they are too high for me and I noticed that mostly the So Kate and the Pigalle are for sale but the Decolette I never see, is that an indication that they are not comfortable (reason I am also selling my So Kate)? Because my Corneille and Decol are super comfortable.

Thank you so much!! Kind regards


----------



## Diana_D

Hi CL experts  I found a beautiful pair of Amyada heels (the 10.5 cm heel: https://www.net-a-porter.com/dk/en/product/525151/Christian_Louboutin/amyada-100-leather-t-bar-pumps) in a size bigger than my usual.

They are a regular 38 EUR, and I am normally a regular 37EUR with a narrow-average foot width. I have another pair of Louboutin heels in 37 that are a bit too tight in the case (toe area). Do you think sizing up one size would be too much for this model? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## stevenpa

Debating between two pairs of So Kate. I have a 37.5 that is pretty comfortable but a little tight on my right toe. The 38s have enough room but I'm worried they will be a bit too big. Will the 37.5 stretch out with wear? Which one would you recommend?


----------



## tiffCAKE

stevenpa said:


> Debating between two pairs of So Kate. I have a 37.5 that is pretty comfortable but a little tight on my right toe. The 38s have enough room but I'm worried they will be a bit too big. Will the 37.5 stretch out with wear? Which one would you recommend?



If there's any heel slippage in 38 then definitely stick with 37.5 because they usually do ease up when broken in. The taller the heel, the tighter it needs to fit or else you'll walk out of them. I'm US7--my so kates are 37.5 and 38 and I use forefoot halters in both AND heel grips in 38. Mine are Python which stretch lots so I'm afraid the 38's will end up being resold eventually.


----------



## tiffCAKE

PurseAddi said:


> I need some advice  There is no Loubi store in the area where I live so it is difficult for me to go and try the models on. So I hope I can get some advice here  I own several Louboutins already but I want to buy the Pigalle in nude patent leather and heel of 10 cm. I never tried this model so I have no clue of the fit.
> My sizes in the Loubi's I own: So Kate patent 12cm I have 37,5. Decolette patent 10cm I have 37,5 (I have them in 2 colours and both are 37,5. Corneille normal leather 10cm I have 37,5.Fifi in normal leather I have in 37,5. In two pair of wedges I have 38. In Jimmy Choo, Gucci, Prada, Chanel, and Dior I have 37.
> So normally I would buy the Pigalle also in 37,5 in patent leather. But I am confused by all the different stories about the fit. Maybe somebody has the Pigalle and some of the models that I have so I can compare? I am also interested in the fit of the old Pigalle because I am also keeping an eye open for second hand in case the new ones are sold out.
> I am selling my So Kate because they are too high for me and I noticed that mostly the So Kate and the Pigalle are for sale but the Decolette I never see, is that an indication that they are not comfortable (reason I am also selling my So Kate)? Because my Corneille and Decol are super comfortable.
> 
> Thank you so much!! Kind regards



I wish I could help you because it sounds like we are similar sizes. But I have lots of trouble with patent. My feet aren't "wide" typically but they're a little wide for louboutin styles so patent just doesn't ever seem to stretch comfortably for me like other people. I only have pigalle follies... no older pigalles nor any new regular pigalles. I have so kates and décolleté 554's and fifis but no corneilles. My best fitting size in all of them is usually 37.5 but I have 37 through 38's in most of them. Majority of mine are Python or studded because I have so much trouble with patent  

As far as resale, I find lots of pigalle follies listed incorrectly as so kate and decollete 554's are almost always listed wrong unless the seller is knowledgeable or has the box.  So it could be that it's harder to find some styles on resale because they are comfortable and not being resold but it could also be slightly skewed by folks listing them incorrectly, either because they don't know or because they'd rather list under another style "for better exposure"


----------



## stevenpa

tiffCAKE said:


> If there's any heel slippage in 38 then definitely stick with 37.5 because they usually do ease up when broken in. The taller the heel, the tighter it needs to fit or else you'll walk out of them. I'm US7--my so kates are 37.5 and 38 and I use forefoot halters in both AND heel grips in 38. Mine are Python which stretch lots so I'm afraid the 38's will end up being resold eventually.



Thanks for the info, I'm a US 7 as well


----------



## Nordic princess

Please help!! My first Louboutins! I have been thinking about Pigalle in 10cm, black nappa leather. My normal eu size is 40, should I take FR41 in Pigalle? I have maybe littlebit of wide feet. Tia!


----------



## Natasha210

Hey ladies.
I would like to know how the sizing for the pigalle 45mm runs?
Thank you xox

Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mcb100

Does anyone know if going a half size up in the Pigalle Follies is going to kill me or make the shoe not fit right? The website doesn't have them in my regular size which is a 6.5, they only have them in a 7. They are not patent, only suede. But I am thinking as Louboutin runs so narrow and tiny that going up a half size really won't matter anyway? No idea about how the Pigalle Follies run at all....


----------



## tiffCAKE

mcb100 said:


> Does anyone know if going a half size up in the Pigalle Follies is going to kill me or make the shoe not fit right? The website doesn't have them in my regular size which is a 6.5, they only have them in a 7. They are not patent, only suede. But I am thinking as Louboutin runs so narrow and tiny that going up a half size really won't matter anyway? No idea about how the Pigalle Follies run at all....



I'm US 7 and I cant do 37 in Follies patent because it crushes my toes too much while 38 patent requires padding. So I'd say I'm a solid 37.5 in 100mm Follies. Suede stretches soooooooo much... I personally wouldn't ever be able to do a 38 in suede follies 100 (half size up from my normal Follies size) and definitely not in 120's where steeper pitch makes me slide forward even more. If I were shopping for myself in suede I'd stick with 37 or 37.5 and anticipate having to use padding in 37.5 after broken in. When I say padding, I mean both a forefoot halter that keeps me from sliding forward into the toe box and a heel grip that decreases the gap behind my heel.

Sometimes particular styles just don't work for people depending on their foot shape. When they have a size that fits toebox width/shape it might be really loose in the back. Heel slippage is the worst--I'll take a tight fitting toebox over a loose heel any day of the week! Hence, in your particular situation I'd try  the size below and the size up and keep the one that I can stretch to fit over the one that's loose.  My two cents


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

I am looking to purchase a pair of Black Dentelle Lace Dorissima 100,
 now the question is what size should I be looking for?
In similar styles I have the following...
 Dorissima 100 in Patent 39.5, Dora Cora in Patent 39, Decollete 868 39.5.
I do have wide'ish feet too.
Would I be able to get away with the 39 or should I go the 39.5 to not put the fabric under pressure?
(I have tried them in a 38.5, as that was all the boutique had left, & could I get my feet into them but they were definitely too small)
Thank you!


----------



## cbouchex

Afternoon Ladies!! Im looking to order the Veau Velours Apostrophy Pumps. I own Patent Pigalles and im a 38.5. Would i need to order same size or order half size down as suede is softer ?

Thanks!


----------



## Dorudon

Good evening! 
I need some help with the Culturella 100 style. I have a pair of Iriza 100 in size 35,5. Unfortunately they are too big for me. 
Now I found an amazing pair of Culturella 100 in the same size. Can I buy them or do both styles have the same sizing? 

Many thanks in advance! "Fingers crossed"


----------



## PurseAddict79

Hi Ladies. I am thinking of purchasing a pair of Pigalle 85mm in black leather. I have a wide(ish) foot and tend to be a 6.5 - 7 in non-designer brands. I do not own many designer shoes, but I am a size 7 Stuart Weitzman boots (highland, midland and lowland) and 37 Jimmy Choo Romy 65mm. I had a pair of 85mm Prada Pointy Toe Pumps in a 37.5 but had to return due to heel slippage. 

Am I safe ordering a 37 in the Pigalle 85 or should I order a 37.5? I'm worried if I size up hoping for toe box width that I'm going to end up with major heel slippage.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

How did sizing run for the Impera 120?
Trying to figure out if I could get away with 1/2 size smaller than usual. Thanks


----------



## linakpl

Hi! I'm a TTS 35.5. I can only find Mad Martas in 35.5 and 36.5. I've never tried the shoe on but I have a pair of MBBs in 35.5 that fit beautifully. I'm worried that one post mentioned it had a narrow toe box and to size up 1/2 a size so a 35.5 would be too small. I don't have narrow feet (or wide feet either). I like to think of my foot as normal width? Any help would be wonderful. Thanks!!


----------



## adeeeeezy

Hi! I'm thinking about getting a pair of new simple pumps 120mm. I don't own any CL shoes, but I'm usually a 37.5 in charlotte Olympia flats, 38 in Chanel espadrilles and a 38 in Valentino rock stud heels. I'm unsure if I should go for a 37.5 or 38. I don't have a nearby store with the shoes to try so I'm ordering from online.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

They run TTS - so 37.5 should be good for you.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

linakpl said:


> Hi! I'm a TTS 35.5. I can only find Mad Martas in 35.5 and 36.5. I've never tried the shoe on but I have a pair of MBBs in 35.5 that fit beautifully. I'm worried that one post mentioned it had a narrow toe box and to size up 1/2 a size so a 35.5 would be too small. I don't have narrow feet (or wide feet either). I like to think of my foot as normal width? Any help would be wonderful. Thanks!!


Get the 36.5, I own these same shoes (not selling them) and they fit very small.


----------



## kaleida

What size would you recommend for me in the Pigalle 120s? Thank you in advance 

*My size in non-CL brand shoes*
 - Nine West - 8.5
 - Cole Haan - 8.5
 - Frye leather boots and flats 8.0 because they stretch so much
 - Fendi calfskin pumps with 4.25" heel - 39 but it's a bit loose after break-in
 - Jimmy Choo Anouk with 4.7" heel - 39 and it was a very snug fit on day 1 but breaking in nicely; good in length and width.  Heel height is good too.  The only thing I don't like about this fit is that the sole of my foot doesn't contact the insole around the mid-foot area, so I think it was made for someone with proportionally longer toes compared to mine.  My heel-to-ball measurement on my foot is longer than the heel-to-ball measurement inside the shoe.

*Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)*
 - narrow with low arches

*What CLs you already have (or have tried on)*
 - None yet :/

*The style you are asking about and what season it is from.*
 - Pigalle 120 (not Pigalle Follies) - the current one from Neiman Marcus or Bergdorf Goodman websites

*Pic or link*
 - http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Christi...ck/prod191720736/p.prod?icid=&searchType=MAIN
 - http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Chri...623__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat


----------



## kaleida

To follow up on my last post I now have the size 38.5 Pigalle 120s in hand and I *think* they are probably the right size for me but I'm not sure so opinions are appreciated   It's a squished fit - but more squished on the left because my left foot is a little bigger than the right.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## JoeDelRey

Hi everyone, I was wondering if you guys can help me find my size in the black patent So Kate and the pre 2013 black patent Pigalle. My foot size is a 10 in non designer heels, and I have a narrow foot. Thank you guys in advance


----------



## Rockpup

GaGaBoy said:


> Hi everyone, I was wondering if you guys can help me find my size in the black patent So Kate and the pre 2013 black patent Pigalle. My foot size is a 10 in non designer heels, and I have a narrow foot. Thank you guys in advance


I wear a 9 in Coke Haan/Nine West and a 10/40 in Louboutin So Kate, so start with 11/41. The sales staff at Louboutin boutiques are very helpful and will make sure you find your fit. Too bad I did not get by the LV store while thy were open, seemed like a great selection.


----------



## JoeDelRey

Rockpup said:


> I wear a 9 in Coke Haan/Nine West and a 10/40 in Louboutin So Kate, so start with 11/41. The sales staff at Louboutin boutiques are very helpful and will make sure you find your fit. Too bad I did not get by the LV store while thy were open, seemed like a great selection.


Great, thank you so much


----------



## babyS.xx

Hi everyone I am hoping to buy the Belle 100 boots in kid leather, I can't try them on/will have to order online;
I wear 38.5 in Pigalle foilles, I'm thinking to buy the boots in 38 as I'm assuming they will run larger/stretch/have a round toebox
Can anyone guide me towards whether I'm making the right decision? TIA xx


----------



## Entice

kaleida said:


> What size would you recommend for me in the Pigalle 120s? Thank you in advance
> 
> *My size in non-CL brand shoes*
> - Nine West - 8.5
> - Cole Haan - 8.5
> - Frye leather boots and flats 8.0 because they stretch so much
> - Fendi calfskin pumps with 4.25" heel - 39 but it's a bit loose after break-in
> - Jimmy Choo Anouk with 4.7" heel - 39 and it was a very snug fit on day 1 but breaking in nicely; good in length and width.  Heel height is good too.  The only thing I don't like about this fit is that the sole of my foot doesn't contact the insole around the mid-foot area, so I think it was made for someone with proportionally longer toes compared to mine.  My heel-to-ball measurement on my foot is longer than the heel-to-ball measurement inside the shoe.
> 
> *Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)*
> - narrow with low arches
> 
> *What CLs you already have (or have tried on)*
> - None yet :/
> 
> *The style you are asking about and what season it is from.*
> - Pigalle 120 (not Pigalle Follies) - the current one from Neiman Marcus or Bergdorf Goodman websites
> 
> *Pic or link*
> - http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Christi...ck/prod191720736/p.prod?icid=&searchType=MAIN
> - http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Chri...623__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat



Thanks for posting this, I'm interested in some Jmmy Choo Anouks and I wear a 39 in So Kates, 8.5 in sneakers and flats, 39 in Gucci and YSL and I was so worried that the 39 and Anouks would be too small. How is the toe box in the Anouk? Have they opened up much?

What size do you wear in women's sneakers?


----------



## kaleida

Entice said:


> Thanks for posting this, I'm interested in some Jmmy Choo Anouks and I wear a 39 in So Kates, 8.5 in sneakers and flats, 39 in Gucci and YSL and I was so worried that the 39 and Anouks would be too small. How is the toe box in the Anouk? Have they opened up much?
> 
> What size do you wear in women's sneakers?



to me it looks like the So Kate toe box and Anouk toe box are almost exactly the same in shape and toe cleavage amount. I don't have So Kate yet but I did compare a lot of pictures in photoshop layers while I was choosing...kinda nerdy but I was curious lol. To me they looked like they had the same shape toe box and the same heel height. The two differences I noticed between Anouk and So Kate shapes are: the Anouk heel is set a little bit farther forward, and the So Kate mid-sole area looks more "arched."

The Anouks are very narrow all over including the toe box, but I have narrow feet so for me that's a good thing (my foot is less likely to slide forward if the shoe is very narrow).

My sneaker size is 8.5.  Sometimes I have to go down to size 8 in US shoes because of how narrow my foot is (for example I have some Frye high heel boots where I went down to size 8 so my foot wouldn't slide forward; my mid-foot wasn't wide enough to fill the space)

size 39 Anouk felt snug at first - not so snug that I had to struggle to get my feet in - but snug.  And they did soften up a lot wearing them around the house.  I have been wearing them off and on around the house for a couple weeks and it feels like they grew half a size all over so far.  If it softens up more than it already did then I might try 38.5 next time because the amount that it already stretched feels just right


----------



## Entice

kaleida said:


> to me it looks like the So Kate toe box and Anouk toe box are almost exactly the same in shape and toe cleavage amount.  I don't have So Kate yet but I did compare a lot of pictures in photoshop layers while I was choosing...kinda nerdy but I was curious lol.  To me they looked like they had the same shape toe box and the same heel height.  The two differences I noticed between Anouk and So Kate shapes are: the Anouk heel is set a little bit farther forward, and the So Kate mid-sole area looks more "arched."
> 
> The Anouks are very narrow all over including the toe box, but I have narrow feet so for me that's a good thing (my foot is less likely to slide forward if the shoe is very narrow).
> 
> My sneaker size is 8.5.  Sometimes I have to go down to size 8 in US shoes because of how narrow my foot is (for example I have some Frye high heel boots where I went down to size 8 so my foot wouldn't slide forward; my mid-foot wasn't wide enough to fill the space)
> 
> size 39 Anouk felt snug at first - not so snug that I had to struggle to get my feet in - but snug.  And they did soften up a lot wearing them around the house.  I have been wearing them off and on around the house for a couple weeks and it feels like they grew half a size all over so far.  If it softens up more than it already did then I might try 38.5 next time because the amount that it already stretched feels just right



Thanks so much for the info, this helps a lot.


----------



## Clongo

Hello. 
I just purchased two pairs of louboutins, the spiked lady clou 150 and the Jenny slingback 150. Both shoes are a size 36. I am in love with both shoes and really hope I won't have to return either of them due to size. I have been searching for the spiked lady clou forever! They are the most beautiful shoe and I'm so excited I found them!!  Can anyone give me advice on the sizing? Do you think they will be a good fit?

Links to both shoes here  
https://www.therealreal.com/product...hristian-louboutin-lady-clou-150-spiked-pumps

https://www.therealreal.com/product...istian-louboutin-tartan-plaid-slingback-pumps

And here is some fit info. 
Your US size in non-CL brand shoes: typically a 36 in Jimmy Choo and Manolo. I sometimes wear a size 35.5 or 5.5 especially in American shoes or lower end shoes. 

 Width of feet: between average and wide. 

 What CLs you already have: I have pigalle nappa 100 in 35.5 and they fit perfectly after breaking in. I have also tried on the daffodile in a 36 and felt it was too small, although it was not broken in. And I owned the Belle 100 bootie in a 36 and it fit well.


----------



## Clongo

babyS.xx said:


> Hi everyone I am hoping to buy the Belle 100 boots in kid leather, I can't try them on/will have to order online;
> I wear 38.5 in Pigalle foilles, I'm thinking to buy the boots in 38 as I'm assuming they will run larger/stretch/have a round toebox
> Can anyone guide me towards whether I'm making the right decision? TIA xx



Hello. I am a true size 6 and I purchased the Belle 100 bootie a half size up in a 36.5 and ended up having to sell it and buy a 36. The Belle stretched quickly and the 36.5 began slipping at the heel after only a few wears. I would recommend purchasing your true size or even a half size down. If your 38.5 pigalle fits, the 38 Belle should be a good fit. Hope this helps!


----------



## cheekymeeko

I went in store to try on some shoes to get an idea of my size. In the pigalle napa 100mm the 7.5 was a bit tight on my right pinky toe, but the 8 had a space in the back. I'm not sure how the leather pigalle follies fit but would I just get the 37.5 and try to stretch it?


----------



## xaahl

Hello Ladies! I am new to the forum. I need your help

I will be in Houston this weekend, and i want to purchase my wife`s a pair of Louboutin's, as a Christmas present, im thinking in this models:

New Very Prive 120mm
Simple Pump 100mm or 85mm
Bianca 120mm

All of them in black patent, do they run true to size?

She has a pair of CL Elissa 100mm size 7, but i think 7.5 could be perfect for her, but she bought 7, 

She wears a size 7 in most shoes, (NineWest, Ferragamo)

Can I ask what size you think I should get her? 

I'm really worried about sizing, becasue i will be in Houston for 1 day, and will not be able to return them, as i live in Mexico

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## Clongo

cheekymeeko said:


> I went in store to try on some shoes to get an idea of my size. In the pigalle napa 100mm the 7.5 was a bit tight on my right pinky toe, but the 8 had a space in the back. I'm not sure how the leather pigalle follies fit but would I just get the 37.5 and try to stretch it?


Get the 37.5. They will stretch very quickly. I'm normally a 6 (or 36) and I ordered the pigalle nappa 100 in a 36 online but returned them for a 35.5 because the 36 was loose at the heel. So glad I did. The nappa leather is very soft and the toebox will stretch after about 3 wears and will be a perfect custom fit. If I kept the larger size they would have been comfortable at first but then hard to keep on my feet after they stretched. My pigalle 35.5 was uncomfortable at first but now the fit is perfect. One tip to stretch these shoes is to wear around the house with a pair of socks. Hope this helps!


----------



## love_addict919

Hello! I am new to purchasing Loubs and only own 1 pair. I am currently looking at purchasing two other styles. Any help would be much appreciated!

-I am usually a 8.5-9 in US sizing. In BCBG and MK heels I am a 9
-Narrow foot
-I have tried on Follies Strass and was a 40 and I own Private Number and they are a 40
-I am looking at Bianca's in both patent leather and leather (I'm not sure if the material will matter) and pigalles/ pigalle plato

Any help on the patent leather vs leather and pigalle sizing would be amazing!!!


----------



## babyS.xx

Clongo said:


> Hello. I am a true size 6 and I purchased the Belle 100 bootie a half size up in a 36.5 and ended up having to sell it and buy a 36. The Belle stretched quickly and the 36.5 began slipping at the heel after only a few wears. I would recommend purchasing your true size or even a half size down. If your 38.5 pigalle fits, the 38 Belle should be a good fit. Hope this helps!


Thank you so much for your help, I'll be following your advice and will be going for the 38 xxx


----------



## Rose_bubbles

Hello everyone !
I need help about my CL size.
I normally wearing size 36. 
But I dont know this style runs smaller or larger than normal. Is there anyone help me out , please !


----------



## woodwinked

Hey guys, I'm looking to get the Pigalle Follies 100mm and tried these in store, unfortunately they didn't have patent leather! I guess what I tried on was suede? I'm not certain if I'm a size 35 (tts) or size 34.5. 35 was comfy, slight gap at the back of my foot, and 34.5 was a snug fit with the toes slightly squeezed. Would anyone be able to advice if patent leather has a tighter fit?

The CL website only has 35 in black patent leather so I am tempted to get that, or the 34.5 in nude!

Thanks in advance


----------



## kaleida

patent leather pigalle follies 100mm...how much will they stretch over time?  what kind of fit should I am for when they're new?  I already returned the size 39 because of a heel gap even though it was quite comfortable brand-new I thought it might stretch too much in the end....trying 38.5 next and it should be here tomorrow.


----------



## kaleida

OK...time to decide if I should return the Pigalle Follies 100mm size 38.5.  If anyone can help I would appreciate it! 

brand-new 38.5 patent leather Pigalle Follies 100mm, with lotion on the top of my toes so my toes can slide all the way in there, fits like this...
 - Comfortably snug all over. foot presses against the front and sides and back of the shoe but it's also not painful anywhere.
 - Toes are pressing against the front of the shoe but not hard enough to make them scrunched/curled lengthwise.
 - Toes are squished side to side, but I have narrow feet so this is a gentle and comfortable squish.
 - Heel is pressed against the back of the heel cup.
 - The top edge of the heel cup is not pressing into my achilles tendon, but I think that's just the shape of the heel cup with a slightly more open top; farther down inside the shoe, my heel is definitely pressing into the bottom of the heel cup

Does this sound like the right kind of fit for Pigalle Follies 100mm on day 1? or does it sound like I should go down half a size to aim for uncomfortably tight on day 1? I think if I go down half a size then my toes will definitely be scrunched lengthwise, and the discomfort will be from the shorter length.


----------



## kaleida

^ never mind; I think my question was answered when I put them on one more time to contemplate it, and as I walked across the rug, my heel popped out of the shoe.  My toes had enough room to slide forward just a little bit more than they did at first, and out came my heel. I do want the next smaller size someday ... but maybe later since I see it is not in stock in black. Maybe nude hmmm.


----------



## Taty283

i just bought some used simples in great condition in 7.5 (37.5), i am usually a 7 in most shoes so I went up a size since I was told they run 1/2 smaller. They seemed ok at first, but after walking around i could feel that the back was slipping out a bit and i could get a whole finger in there between my heel and the shoe. They are fairly tight in the toe box, should I still go down a 1/2 size?


----------



## Demi17

Hi all. I am a size 38 in most shoes and purchased a size 39 in pigalle 100 nude. When I got them they slipped off my feet so I swapped for a 38, my usual size. The front box is incredibly slim and my toes do feel squashed in them. Should I get a 38 1/2 instead or will the 38 loosen up? The back of my left foot has a small gap in the 38 already so I would worry if the 38 1/2 would slip? Does anyone have experience of them stretching. I don't want to wear them once and realise they kill and not be able to swap for a correct size.


----------



## rowie1985

Hi girls, these are my new pigalle follies in patent nude in a 37.5, in 100mm, I'm usually a 37 in CL sandals or peep toes but go up to a 37.5 in closed toe pumps, I bought the standard pigalle 100mm in black leather in a 7.5 and these fit perfectly and comfortably. With the PF I feel a little bit crushed with toes but I could get them in easily enough, they just feel a lot less comfortable than the standard pigalle, do you think these look ok or would it be better going up half a size, or is just getting used to the slightly crushed toe feeling, they're nowhere near as bad comfort wise as my Jimmy Choo anouks.


----------



## Aniko

Hello looking for advice on the new very prive. I normally wear a size 7 but in Valentino rockstud 100 mm I am a size 38. Here is a link to the shoe http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Christi...le-Pump-Multi-Purple-Pop/prod190940527/p.prod

I don't own any loubs and last time I went to Neiman Marcus I tried a few display shoes in 37 but they seemed tight although they weren't this style. What size should I get? Thanks!


----------



## tiffCAKE

Aniko said:


> Hello looking for advice on the new very prive. I normally wear a size 7 but in Valentino rockstud 100 mm I am a size 38. Here is a link to the shoe http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Christi...le-Pump-Multi-Purple-Pop/prod190940527/p.prod
> 
> I don't own any loubs and last time I went to Neiman Marcus I tried a few display shoes in 37 but they seemed tight although they weren't this style. What size should I get? Thanks!



I'm a US7 as well. I have two pairs of New Very Prive, both patent. One is the red/black ombre in 37.5 and the other is classic black in 37.5 and the ombré pair fits me well after stretching while the black pair is still a little bit too snug after stretching. I'm actually considering replacing my black pair with a 38 but am concerned they'll be too big lengthwise (my complaint is the width not the length) My feet aren't wide, but maybe a little bit wide for louboutin. I have a dozen pairs of the regular Very Prive style, mostly 37.5, and they all seem more forgiving in width than this one black NVP pair. But it could also be because my VP are all Python except one, and the NVP that I'm struggling with is patent. 

If you can, try it on in a store first and see what you think


----------



## tiffCAKE

tiffCAKE said:


> I'm a US7 as well. I have two pairs of New Very Prive, both patent. One is the red/black ombre in 37.5 and the other is classic black in 37.5 and the ombré pair fits me well after stretching while the black pair is still a little bit too snug after stretching. I'm actually considering replacing my black pair with a 38 but am concerned they'll be too big lengthwise (my complaint is the width not the length) My feet aren't wide, but maybe a little bit wide for louboutin. I have a dozen pairs of the regular Very Prive style, mostly 37.5, and they all seem more forgiving in width than this one black NVP pair. But it could also be because my VP are all Python except one, and the NVP that I'm struggling with is patent.
> 
> If you can, try it on in a store first and see what you think



Forgot to add (and cannot edit) that I also have suellena in 37.5 which is just a laser cut patent/metallic suede NVP and that one also fits me well after stretching. So both the ombré patent pair and laser cut pair work for me in 37.5 (after stretching) and just the black patent pair is still uncomfortably snug.


----------



## Elliesloubs

Hi ladies, I'm thinking of getting a pair of the so Kate's in satin material.Just wondering what's the sizing like with the so Kate's? Also does anyone have a satin fabric pair of Loubs,how do they wear? X


----------



## Gracee79

Hello ladies!
I just bought a pair of Pagalles in size 37. I am a US7.... These should be okay.. after stretching. all my shoes in my closet sare 7's nothing bigger or smaller....so I hope I will return for a 37 in the Simple black, if too uncomfortable...
I'm a newbie to the CL World!! 
Hi Lovers!


----------



## EmmaD

In flat shoes I am size 36. 
In So Kate I am size 35.5 and that is the perfect size for me (in suede I do get a little heel slippage on my smaller foot sometimes  Still trying to figure out a solution for that, because length wise there is no gap whatsoever, I guess they need to be a little too tight to avoid slipping, like with the patent pair). 
I'm considering a pair of Pigalle Follies 100mm in red suede, since I really want red heels and PF comes in more colors, especially in suede, than SK. 
Do you ladies take the same size in 120mm and 100mm? But then again, they are suede, maybe my best guess is always the smaller size, because it stretches and if they are a little small, it won't be so much that it would be a problem.


----------



## calexandre

Hello Louboutin experts,

I've just gotten my first pair of So Kates, in fabulous Egyptian Blue Suede, and they are gorrrrrrrgeous. I ordered a 40, and I can indeed cram my foot into it, but I DEFINITELY couldn't walk in them with the toeboxes as they are (my pinkie toe is pushed in). I've read through the sizing thread and I know the advice is usually to get the smallest size you can get your foot into, but I guess I want to know what the definition of "getting your foot in" is. Is it the smallest size in which your toes all lay down and you can walk without hobbling? Or just the smallest size you can stuff your whole foot in? I don't want heel slippage, but I also want to make sure I'll be able to ease up the toeboxes enough for my toes to actually function! Thanks for any input.


----------



## EmmaD

calexandre said:


> Hello Louboutin experts,
> 
> I've just gotten my first pair of So Kates, in fabulous Egyptian Blue Suede, and they are gorrrrrrrgeous. I ordered a 40, and I can indeed cram my foot into it, but I DEFINITELY couldn't walk in them with the toeboxes as they are (my pinkie toe is pushed in). I've read through the sizing thread and I know the advice is usually to get the smallest size you can get your foot into, but I guess I want to know what the definition of "getting your foot in" is. Is it the smallest size in which your toes all lay down and you can walk without hobbling? Or just the smallest size you can stuff your whole foot in? I don't want heel slippage, but I also want to make sure I'll be able to ease up the toeboxes enough for my toes to actually function! Thanks for any input.



Oh, LOVE the color! It's on my wishlist too, but not available in Europe (yet).
I guess it depends on how long your toes are. I have short toes, so my toes can and have to lay flat for the correct size, but some people have long toes and they always curl up in heels and they walk fine like that.
I could barely get my foot in at first with my suede SK but the toebox stretches out very nicely. Toes are always somewhat squished thought, because of the pointy toebox.


----------



## ashlie

calexandre said:


> Hello Louboutin experts,
> 
> I've just gotten my first pair of So Kates, in fabulous Egyptian Blue Suede, and they are gorrrrrrrgeous. I ordered a 40, and I can indeed cram my foot into it, but I DEFINITELY couldn't walk in them with the toeboxes as they are (my pinkie toe is pushed in). I've read through the sizing thread and I know the advice is usually to get the smallest size you can get your foot into, but I guess I want to know what the definition of "getting your foot in" is. Is it the smallest size in which your toes all lay down and you can walk without hobbling? Or just the smallest size you can stuff your whole foot in? I don't want heel slippage, but I also want to make sure I'll be able to ease up the toeboxes enough for my toes to actually function! Thanks for any input.



I am by NO MEANS trying to discourage you, but sometimes a shoe just doesn't fit you. I personally can't wear the pigalle because of that problem, but the so Kate fit super well. Because they are suede they should stretch a decent amount. If I would you I would wear them around the house on any carpet you have and continue to do so until you have to return. They may stretch enough for you to decide on whether they are for you or not. You may need a larger size. I personally like my so Kate's very tight so I don't get heel slippage. Usually they will stretch enough so they are comfy but not too big.


----------



## sharon100

calexandre said:


> Hello Louboutin experts,
> 
> I've just gotten my first pair of So Kates, in fabulous Egyptian Blue Suede, and they are gorrrrrrrgeous. I ordered a 40, and I can indeed cram my foot into it, but I DEFINITELY couldn't walk in them with the toeboxes as they are (my pinkie toe is pushed in). I've read through the sizing thread and I know the advice is usually to get the smallest size you can get your foot into, but I guess I want to know what the definition of "getting your foot in" is. Is it the smallest size in which your toes all lay down and you can walk without hobbling? Or just the smallest size you can stuff your whole foot in? I don't want heel slippage, but I also want to make sure I'll be able to ease up the toeboxes enough for my toes to actually function! Thanks for any input.


Hi  I suffered with heel slip in my regular size 37 in pigallies and So Kate's and I had no room in the heel cup and my toes squeezed , sales advisor said size down to as small as I could get into even by squeezing my feet in so got a 35.5 , omg first I struggled to walk in them and my toes was bent , after some breaking in they are ok  and no heel slip but my toes are very pressed into to toe box and no room to spare but I recommend  a tight fit to start with .


----------



## calexandre

EmmaD said:


> Oh, LOVE the color! It's on my wishlist too, but not available in Europe (yet).
> I guess it depends on how long your toes are. I have short toes, so my toes can and have to lay flat for the correct size, but some people have long toes and they always curl up in heels and they walk fine like that.
> I could barely get my foot in at first with my suede SK but the toebox stretches out very nicely. Toes are always somewhat squished thought, because of the pointy toebox.





sharon100 said:


> Hi  I suffered with heel slip in my regular size 37 in pigallies and So Kate's and I had no room in the heel cup and my toes squeezed , sales advisor said size down to as small as I could get into even by squeezing my feet in so got a 35.5 , omg first I struggled to walk in them and my toes was bent , after some breaking in they are ok  and no heel slip but my toes are very pressed into to toe box and no room to spare but I recommend  a tight fit to start with .





ashlie said:


> I am by NO MEANS trying to discourage you, but sometimes a shoe just doesn't fit you. I personally can't wear the pigalle because of that problem, but the so Kate fit super well. Because they are suede they should stretch a decent amount. If I would you I would wear them around the house on any carpet you have and continue to do so until you have to return. They may stretch enough for you to decide on whether they are for you or not. You may need a larger size. I personally like my so Kate's very tight so I don't get heel slippage. Usually they will stretch enough so they are comfy but not too big.



Thank you all for your insight! I have fairly angled toes that are slanted like the side of a triangle naturally, so they are usually very happy in heels, but of course Louboutins are no ordinary heels! I hope in time my toes will be happy enough with the So Kate to prance from car to restaurant and back. I've just spent 30 minutes wearing the SKs with socks on with my heels draped over the arm of my sofa, wiggling my toes a bit, and I can tell already that they are easing up a little. When I tried the 40.5 in the boutique they were quite easy to walk in and (relatively speaking) comfortable, so if I can wiggle the size 40 into a similar width in the toebox, I think I'll be just fine.

@ashlie I think I know what you mean about certain shoes not fitting, but I hope since I found the 40.5 SKs comfortable, these 40s will get there. I think my nemesis is the Pigalle Follies, a style which makes my heart sing but makes my toes sting! I have a pair of those in size 40/120mm that I don't think are EVER going to break in enough to wear gracefully.

@EmmaD the Egyptian blue really is amazing, especially against the red soles! The online photos do it no justice. I hope it reaches the EU boutiques soon for you.


----------



## missie1

kaleida said:


> View attachment 3568248
> View attachment 3568249
> 
> OK...time to decide if I should return the Pigalle Follies 100mm size 38.5.  If anyone can help I would appreciate it!
> 
> brand-new 38.5 patent leather Pigalle Follies 100mm, with lotion on the top of my toes so my toes can slide all the way in there, fits like this...
> - Comfortably snug all over. foot presses against the front and sides and back of the shoe but it's also not painful anywhere.
> - Toes are pressing against the front of the shoe but not hard enough to make them scrunched/curled lengthwise.
> - Toes are squished side to side, but I have narrow feet so this is a gentle and comfortable squish.
> - Heel is pressed against the back of the heel cup.
> - The top edge of the heel cup is not pressing into my achilles tendon, but I think that's just the shape of the heel cup with a slightly more open top; farther down inside the shoe, my heel is definitely pressing into the bottom of the heel cup
> 
> Does this sound like the right kind of fit for Pigalle Follies 100mm on day 1? or does it sound like I should go down half a size to aim for uncomfortably tight on day 1? I think if I go down half a size then my toes will definitely be scrunched lengthwise, and the discomfort will be from the shorter length.



This sounds perfect to me.  I would not go smaller as patent does not really stretch.  The 38 is going to be too tight imo


----------



## missie1

kaleida said:


> ^ never mind; I think my question was answered when I put them on one more time to contemplate it, and as I walked across the rug, my heel popped out of the shoe.  My toes had enough room to slide forward just a little bit more than they did at first, and out came my heel. I do want the next smaller size someday ... but maybe later since I see it is not in stock in black. Maybe nude hmmm.



I would recommend putting shoe pad insert in front.  This will provide the much needed cushion and push foot back enough to stop plopping


----------



## missie1

rowie1985 said:


> Hi girls, these are my new pigalle follies in patent nude in a 37.5, in 100mm, I'm usually a 37 in CL sandals or peep toes but go up to a 37.5 in closed toe pumps, I bought the standard pigalle 100mm in black leather in a 7.5 and these fit perfectly and comfortably. With the PF I feel a little bit crushed with toes but I could get them in easily enough, they just feel a lot less comfortable than the standard pigalle, do you think these look ok or would it be better going up half a size, or is just getting used to the slightly crushed toe feeling, they're nowhere near as bad comfort wise as my Jimmy Choo anouks.



Hi,

I am a fellow Anouk lover so I definitely know the comfort level issues.  So worth it imo... I definitely feel like these look ok.  I have PF100  also and the toe box is so short that gives illusion that toes are smashed.  I actually like the look.  I find short  toe box to be extremely sexy in pumps.  Also I'm not a fan of that thick heel on the pigalle 100mm. It reminds me of a worklady pump. I also find PF100 extremely comfortable compared to so Kate's.


----------



## missie1

EmmaD said:


> In flat shoes I am size 36.
> In So Kate I am size 35.5 and that is the perfect size for me (in suede I do get a little heel slippage on my smaller foot sometimes  Still trying to figure out a solution for that, because length wise there is no gap whatsoever, I guess they need to be a little too tight to avoid slipping, like with the patent pair).
> I'm considering a pair of Pigalle Follies 100mm in red suede, since I really want red heels and PF comes in more colors, especially in suede, than SK.
> Do you ladies take the same size in 120mm and 100mm? But then again, they are suede, maybe my best guess is always the smaller size, because it stretches and if they are a little small, it won't be so much that it would be a problem.



Hi Emma,

I'm a 39.5 in both PF100 and So Kate.  To fix the heel slippage I always wear shoe inserts in front of shoe.  It provides that extra cushion for ball of foot...this makes such a difference.  It also pushes the foot back and ensures no slippage


----------



## Gracee79

Soooo I got my Pigalle's in and they were a perfect fit! Well I had to stretch my right touch box out a little bc of my foot surgery from years ago... So I put it on with a thick sock. I wore them to work and a few stores and all over the house... They fit fine. I have never worn anything but a 7US... so I bought my size. I have an extremely hugh arch too... I think I will by a pair of black Simple Pumps next... I walk alot so I cant get So Kates, bc the heel is too high... bummmer


----------



## EmmaD

missie1 said:


> Hi Emma,
> 
> I'm a 39.5 in both PF100 and So Kate.  To fix the heel slippage I always wear shoe inserts in front of shoe.  It provides that extra cushion for ball of foot...this makes such a difference.  It also pushes the foot back and ensures no slippage



Thank you, I'll stick to 35.5 then.
I tried a half sole in the front, but it still slips occasionally (luckily not all the time), because I have very narrow heels.


----------



## perfectpiscean

Hi girlies!
I am new to the forum and looking for some pigalle 120mm size advice.. I am reaaaally confused

So my true size is a CL 5.5 (think that is UK 38) and when I tried that, my right foot is really cramped in the toe box but my left is very comfortable. I tried the 5.5 after and the right foot is now comfy but the left foot has a teeny bit of way at the back near the heel. I have heard these shoes stretch but currently the 5's are very tight and I am afraid they won't stretch out and will give me blisters. Alternatively if the 5.5s stretch out then my left foot may pop out.

Do you recommend going for the 5.5s and getting an insole if and when the left foot gets loose or sticking to the 5s and hoping they get comfy (they are really not at the moment for the right foot!)

Thank you so much for your advice and sorry for the long message (just very confused at the mo!)


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Hello  

Does anyone have the Circus City Spiked Heels? I cannot find for the sake of me anything on this style in the forum.[emoji848] Trying to figure out how they fit. Please help [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## tiffCAKE

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Hello
> 
> Does anyone have the Circus City Spiked Heels? I cannot find for the sake of me anything on this style in the forum.[emoji848] Trying to figure out how they fit. Please help [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618821



I have the nude suede/black leather gold spike version, 100mm (not sure if they come in other heights or not but I figured I'd add the info).  I'm US7 and I don't consider my feet wide (but sometimes a little bit wide in louboutin, especially in certain styles). My pair is 38 (because that's all I could get my hands on) and I need both a forefoot halter pad to prevent sliding forward and a heel grip to keep the shoe on. I'd be much much much happier with a 37.5 or 37. Since they are suede, I'm going to have to replace this pair with a smaller size because suede will stretch a lot.  This exact suede version, I will try to replace with a 37.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

tiffCAKE said:


> I have the nude suede/black leather gold spike version, 100mm (not sure if they come in other heights or not but I figured I'd add the info).  I'm US7 and I don't consider my feet wide (but sometimes a little bit wide in louboutin, especially in certain styles). My pair is 38 (because that's all I could get my hands on) and I need both a forefoot halter pad to prevent sliding forward and a heel grip to keep the shoe on. I'd be much much much happier with a 37.5 or 37. Since they are suede, I'm going to have to replace this pair with a smaller size because suede will stretch a lot.  This exact suede version, I will try to replace with a 37.



Thank you so much  
The pair I am looking at is a 36 and my TTS in CLs are 36.5 so having a tough time deciding. Its a gorgeous shoe!


----------



## tiffCAKE

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Thank you so much
> The pair I am looking at is a 36 and my TTS in CLs are 36.5 so having a tough time deciding. Its a gorgeous shoe!



I have sizes all over the map in this designer (stretched 36 for armadillo brides that are really long but narrow all the way up to padded 38.5's for some really old jaws in a rare color that I couldn't pass up) but in most of them I'm happiest with my 37.5 or would probably be happiest if I replaced with 37.5 (I buy the majority of them resale so I sometimes can't find my best size). You might be ok going half size down if your feet aren't wide since I myself would go half size down, assuming 37.5 is my "true" louboutin size. But maybe it's because my pair is suede?  Your pic isn't the suede version... I want the version in your pic as well but there's only two pairs of them that keep popping up in my size on eBay and one is missing lots of spikes while the other is terrific condition but justifiably pricey.  I buy too many shoes so I have to get them at deeper discounts! [emoji6]


----------



## ashlie

perfectpiscean said:


> Hi girlies!
> I am new to the forum and looking for some pigalle 120mm size advice.. I am reaaaally confused
> 
> So my true size is a CL 5.5 (think that is UK 38) and when I tried that, my right foot is really cramped in the toe box but my left is very comfortable. I tried the 5.5 after and the right foot is now comfy but the left foot has a teeny bit of way at the back near the heel. I have heard these shoes stretch but currently the 5's are very tight and I am afraid they won't stretch out and will give me blisters. Alternatively if the 5.5s stretch out then my left foot may pop out.
> 
> Do you recommend going for the 5.5s and getting an insole if and when the left foot gets loose or sticking to the 5s and hoping they get comfy (they are really not at the moment for the right foot!)
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice and sorry for the long message (just very confused at the mo!)



I would see if they stretch out. I've tried the pigalle and my feet felt the same way, that's why I kept what worked best for me, the so Kate. Lol. 
I've bought the wrong size many times however, and it's a pain to have to deal with insoles. 
Also, you never mentioned what material the shoes are? That has a lot to do with how much they stretch.


----------



## Jenny2212

Hi!  I'm having a funny problem with my shoes where the arches of my feet don't touch the sole at all.  I'm wearing Pigalle Follies 100 in sz 40 by the way.  I think they're the right size, after having tried the next smaller and bigger sizes in store.  Does anyone have an idea as to why this happens?  It's not limited to CL either, so I'm starting to worry that I've been wearing the wrong size all along.


----------



## perfectpiscean

ashlie said:


> I would see if they stretch out. I've tried the pigalle and my feet felt the same way, that's why I kept what worked best for me, the so Kate. Lol.
> I've bought the wrong size many times however, and it's a pain to have to deal with insoles.
> Also, you never mentioned what material the shoes are? That has a lot to do with how much they stretch.



Hey, so its the patent leather ones.. I have worn the size 5 a couple of times and although the shoe seems to be getting looser, the toe box is still quite cramped (I tried the sock trick briefly a couple of times too!) Is the insole thing not a good idea then?


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Hello
> 
> Does anyone have the Circus City Spiked Heels? I cannot find for the sake of me anything on this style in the forum.[emoji848] Trying to figure out how they fit. Please help [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618821



Bump


----------



## Murdamama

Hi all! 

I hope I'm posting this in the right place. I bought the 85 mm black suede apostrophy pump in a 37.5 yesterday. They fit perfectly.  My TTS is an 8 so I thought I was doing good by sizing down 0.5 size. Today when I tried them on again, I walked right out of them.  I'm trying to figure out if I should return these for a 37? I'd hate for them to be too tight but flapping out of them is not an option. Can anyone with this style or material help me out here? How much do these shoes continue to stretch?


----------



## Gracee79

perfectpiscean said:


> Hi girlies!
> I am new to the forum and looking for some pigalle 120mm size advice.. I am reaaaally confused
> 
> So my true size is a CL 5.5 (think that is UK 38) and when I tried that, my right foot is really cramped in the toe box but my left is very comfortable. I tried the 5.5 after and the right foot is now comfy but the left foot has a teeny bit of way at the back near the heel. I have heard these shoes stretch but currently the 5's are very tight and I am afraid they won't stretch out and will give me blisters. Alternatively if the 5.5s stretch out then my left foot may pop out.
> 
> Do you recommend going for the 5.5s and getting an insole if and when the left foot gets loose or sticking to the 5s and hoping they get comfy (they are really not at the moment for the right foot!)
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice and sorry for the long message (just very confused at the mo!)






I have the same issue.... I just stuck with my size...
I wear a 37


----------



## Dorudon

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Hello
> 
> Does anyone have the Circus City Spiked Heels? I cannot find for the sake of me anything on this style in the forum.[emoji848] Trying to figure out how they fit. Please help [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618821



I have the black ones with the 100 heels. I am a 35 and it fits true to size for me.


----------



## Jenny2212

Murdamama said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I hope I'm posting this in the right place. I bought the 85 mm black suede apostrophy pump in a 37.5 yesterday. They fit perfectly.  My TTS is an 8 so I thought I was doing good by sizing down 0.5 size. Today when I tried them on again, I walked right out of them.  I'm trying to figure out if I should return these for a 37? I'd hate for them to be too tight but flapping out of them is not an option. Can anyone with this style or material help me out here? How much do these shoes continue to stretch?



I think you'd do well to exchange them for a smaller size while you still can.  Suede stretches out a half size at least and sometimes even a full size.  I would go down a half size if I were you, since they're likely going to continue stretching for a few more weeks.  My feet hurt like mad if I wear loose shoes, never mind the safety issues.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Dorudon said:


> I have the black ones with the 100 heels. I am a 35 and it fits true to size for me.



Thank you for helping! Do you own other styles in the 35? Just hoping I have the same pairs for a fit comparison


----------



## perfectpiscean

Gracee79 said:


> I have the same issue.... I just stuck with my size...
> I wear a 37


Thanks for replying Grace - did your find your TTS a perfect fit in the Pigalles or did they stretch over time?


----------



## Dorudon

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Thank you for helping! Do you own other styles in the 35? Just hoping I have the same pairs for a fit comparison



The new Pigalle Spikes 120, Pigalle Spikes 100, Apostrophy, Galata, Fifi Spikes 100, So Kate, Un Bout. All in size 35


----------



## ashbear89

Hey ladies,
I found a pair of Charleze sandals online that I'm interested in buying. They are a size 40, and I'm not sure if they would fit. I currently do not own any Louboutin's, but have purchased two pairs online previously. I bought Very Croise and antother pair that was similar to the Very Croise (have no clue what the style was now). The Very Croise were in a 39.5 and were too small. The other pair was a 40, and they were also too small. I ended up returning both pairs. Since I don't live near any physical stores that sell Louboutin's, I have never gotten the chance to try several on and find a pair that actually fit. I typically wear a size 9 in Coach, a size 9.5 in Nine West, and have a pair of Steve Madden's that are 8.5. My size is all over the place. I don't have a wide foot, and have never had to purchase wide width shoes. Does anyone have any idea how the Charleze shoes fit? Thanks in advance


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Hi! Hoping for sizing info on the Open Clic. The advice on beginning of thread suggests TTS or half up, but I have found there is a huge difference in just half a size. Want to make sure I get the right fit.  Please help [emoji16]

My TTS is 36.5 
Pigalle 120 - 36
Pigalle 100 - 37
Décolleté 868 - 37
Décolleté 554 - 36.5
Ernesta - 36.5
Ron Ron - 36.5
Bianca - 36 (toe box waaay too tight, can barely wear them) 
I don't remember the names of my other shoes mostly 150s [emoji17] but they are all 36.5

TIA[emoji8]


----------



## ShoeLover808

Hi Everyone I'm looking for advice for fitting in a Dorrisima or Fifi.  I fit a 34.5 in Tobaggon, 34.5 in Yoyo, 35 in Simple Pumps, 35 in Pigalle Follies and I was wondering if you can give me advice. Please let me know.


----------



## tiffCAKE

ShoeLover808 said:


> Hi Everyone I'm looking for advice for fitting in a Dorrisima or Fifi.  I fit a 34.5 in Tobaggon, 34.5 in Yoyo, 35 in Simple Pumps, 35 in Pigalle Follies and I was wondering if you can give me advice. Please let me know.



I'm US7 and I have Fifi in 37.5, same as my New Simples and Follies.  I can't help with dorrisima though. I think 37.5 is my "usual" louboutin size but my feet are slightly wide in louboutin.


----------



## heychar

Hi ladies

Hope you can help, I'm buying online - I wear a 37.5 in pigalle (last pair I bought was about 4 years ago) Could someone tell me what size I would need in the So Kate please?

For ref - I wear a 38.5 in the Lady peep which is also my tts


----------



## Jenny2212

I just purchased a pair of New Very Prives in a size 40 to complement my Pigalle Follies (40).  I figured they would be around the same size, but unfortunately, the hole in front lets my first two toes just slide out .  Should I take a size down to stop them from peeking out to much?  I walked out of them by accident too, which was really embarrassing.


----------



## tiffCAKE

Jenny2212 said:


> I just purchased a pair of New Very Prives in a size 40 to complement my Pigalle Follies (40).  I figured they would be around the same size, but unfortunately, the hole in front lets my first two toes just slide out .  Should I take a size down to stop them from peeking out to much?  I walked out of them by accident too, which was really embarrassing.



You're totally a different size than me so I don't want to give you bad advice. But something you could try that is cheap is these special pads called forefoot halters. They kinda look like half-sole insole inserts. The pointed part goes toward the heel and the straight/across part of their triangular shape goes toward the toes. They pad the ball of foot a tad but mostly they stop your foot from sliding forward. You could try them without actually adhering them to see if they help you. If they don't, then buy a different size but if they do, you can adhere them and solve your problem for $5 [emoji6]

Edited to add: I've seen some folks put them in backwards thinking the point goes toward the toes because it matches the shape of the front of the shoe. The pricier suede ones I buy from the cobbler (still only $10) have special contoured thickness to them that makes them not work/fit funny if you put them in backwards. I stick them a little bit farther back than I normally would for plain old forefoot padding in my peep toes so there's no hint of them whatsoever if you were looking at me closely wearing them. I'm pretty sure they're on Amazon cheaper but I like supporting our local businesses


----------



## tiffCAKE

heychar said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope you can help, I'm buying online - I wear a 37.5 in pigalle (last pair I bought was about 4 years ago) Could someone tell me what size I would need in the So Kate please?
> 
> For ref - I wear a 38.5 in the Lady peep which is also my tts



I'm US7 and a little bit wide in louboutin and I have so kates in 37.5 and 38 and I use forefoot and heel padding for both. The 38's are too big I think, but I bought them resale so my options were limited in my price range. As far as your reference styles, I have old pigalle 120's in 37 and new patent pigalle Follies 100 in 37.5 and 38 (I use padding with 38). I had 37 but sold them because I just couldn't make them work. My foot looked like swollen sausage stuffed into them. I have lady peeps in 37, 37.5, and 38. 37.5 fits me well. 

Don't think I can help you because my lady peep and pigalle sizes are very different from yours  I'm very sorry for confusing you BUT I can measure my insoles if it helps you though!! I have lots of styles in different sizes around US 7ish!


----------



## Bribunny

I'm a US 8.5 and having trouble with my pigalle follies. I got a size 39 about a year ago and thought I just needed to stretch them to make them fit but now I'm concerned I bought the wrong size and can't wear them at all. Should I have gotten a 40 instead ? My toes don't touch the front tip but they are still super tight and uncomfortable


----------



## SophieOd

Hi, friends. Help me please.  I want to buy Victorina Flame 100mm. I usually wear 38 or 8.
Someone know sizing info about this model?
My nonCL shoes are:
Burberry espadrilles 38 US8
Gucci platform sandals 38 US 8
Hugo boss 38 US 8.

Thank you.


----------



## kb18

ShoeLover808 said:


> Hi Everyone I'm looking for advice for fitting in a Dorrisima or Fifi.  I fit a 34.5 in Tobaggon, 34.5 in Yoyo, 35 in Simple Pumps, 35 in Pigalle Follies and I was wondering if you can give me advice. Please let me know.



I'm a 37.5 in Dorissima, Pigalle Follies, and Simple. I'm guessing I would be the same in Fifi, although I haven't tried her on. Hope that helps!


----------



## kb18

Bribunny said:


> I'm a US 8.5 and having trouble with my pigalle follies. I got a size 39 about a year ago and thought I just needed to stretch them to make them fit but now I'm concerned I bought the wrong size and can't wear them at all. Should I have gotten a 40 instead ? My toes don't touch the front tip but they are still super tight and uncomfortable



Both of my Pigalle Follies are TTS. I tried on a half size bigger, but they would've been too big, especially after being broken in. The toe box on the shoe is a little short (even compared to the classic Pigalle), which is probably the reason for your discomfort, especially if they are patent. 

I keep the tissue from the shoes in the toe box when I store them (a tip from an SA at the local CL boutique), and that helps keep them "stretched" to my foot. I also think my feet have adjusted to the feel of the shoe, after wearing primarily CL heels for a few years now. I don't think it will ever be a shoe that I can walk/stand in for hours on end without eventual discomfort, but they are beautiful and are practical as far as CL goes.


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

I am a size 8.5 to 9.5 US depending on the shoe.  In almond toe heels and pointy toe flats I'm usually a 9 US.  I bought the Pigalle in 39 but I just measured them and the toe box is almost 2 cms too small.  I noticed in walking on the carpet in the house when I take my toes are curled up in them too but they are not protruding on the sides  I'm thinking I might try a half size up but I'm sad because I got these on sale and the store doesn't have them in stock a half size up right now so I'd have to get them elsewhere at full price.  I might just return them and forget about it.

This whole designer shoe experience has been pretty frustrating, I wanted to spend money on nicer shoes so I could have them longer but with my high arch and varying shoe size this has been kinda of a a pain in the butt and I'm starting to feel discouraged.  There is a Neiman Marcus near me every time I go there they don't have the classics so I haven't gone in to try them.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

So this is a double question ladies, are these the new very prive or the old very prive? And depending on which it is how do they fit? 
I am a Pigalle 120 - 36, 
Decollette 554, Ernesta, Ron Ron, Maudissima and all regular fits a 36.5
Pigalle 100 is a 37, Decollette 868 37 (should really be 37.5, they are tight)
TIA [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Natasha210

InAweWithLoubi said:


> So this is a double question ladies, are these the new very prive or the old very prive? And depending on which it is how do they fit?
> I am a Pigalle 120 - 36,
> Decollette 554, Ernesta, Ron Ron, Maudissima and all regular fits a 36.5
> Pigalle 100 is a 37, Decollette 868 37 (should really be 37.5, they are tight)
> TIA [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> View attachment 3658176
> 
> View attachment 3658177
> 
> View attachment 3658169


Hello the new very prive have a thinner heel like the so kate and the very prive has the thicker heel.
For new very prive i went half a size up from my tts (38.5)
For very prive tts (38 but could also get my foot in 37.5) 
Hope that helps  [emoji4]


----------



## MicheleMarie

Hi ladies,

I'm curious about the sizing of the body strass mesh flat.  I typically wear a 40 in designer shoes (Jimmy Choo, Dior, Valentino, Manolos, etc.).  In CL, I'm usually a 40 or 40.5.  My feet are average width.  I have pigalle spike patent flats in a 40.5 and they fit perfect, but I found a pair of body strass in a 41.  Do you think the 41 would be too big?  I heard the mesh doesn't stretch, so I was hoping they might work.

Thanks!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Natasha210 said:


> Hello the new very prive have a thinner heel like the so kate and the very prive has the thicker heel.
> For new very prive i went half a size up from my tts (38.5)
> For very prive tts (38 but could also get my foot in 37.5)
> Hope that helps  [emoji4]



Thank you! So these are not the new prive, correct? So more TTS


----------



## grtlegs

does anyone know if the Anjalina 100 pump fit compares to Decollate 554 100's or Pigalle Follies 100's...


----------



## aliabaza199

Hi Guys,

I want to buy my sister the Bibaba shoes (85mm) as a surprise but I don't know which size to go with.
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/ca_en/shop/women/bibaba-085-patent.html

She has the Simple Pump (85mm) size 38 but her regular size is 7.5 in other shoes and sneakers.
I would appreciate any advice.

Thanks


----------



## Cerasela

Hello, everyone! I need some help, if possible! I found a pair of Degraspike in 100 mm. in size 39 but I am a bit worried about the sizing! I have Pigalle Follies, Valentino Rockstuds and Gianvito Rossi Plexi all in 100 mm. but in size 39,5 as a reference. That fit is perfect for me, the 39,5 is not too thight or too loose (I don't have any free space at the back of my heel) and they are quite comfortable.

Will the 39 of the Degraspike be too small? Will they strech in time? Here is the pair I found:




Thank you in advance!


----------



## jm12

Wondering if anyone can comment on sizing of Corneille in patent vs Lame Mercure(gold)? If you sized down?


----------



## jm12

Cerasela said:


> Hello, everyone! I need some help, if possible! I found a pair of Degraspike in 100 mm. in size 39 but I am a bit worried about the sizing! I have Pigalle Follies, Valentino Rockstuds and Gianvito Rossi Plexi all in 100 mm. but in size 39,5 as a reference. That fit is perfect for me, the 39,5 is not too thight or too loose (I don't have any free space at the back of my heel) and they are quite comfortable.
> 
> Will the 39 of the Degraspike be too small? Will they strech in time? Here is the pair I found:
> View attachment 3678911
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Looks beautiful.


----------



## VanessaMac

Maybe been asked a 100 times over but need help in So Kate sizing. As I am unable to visit any stores to try on as I live probably 100 miles from the nearest store. 
All I can say for sure is I have many pairs of Carvela and KG's I always take a size 41 in court shoes in this brand. On the odd ocassion I take a 41 in strappy sandals in this brand but all in all a 41 fits perfectly. Anybody have So Kates and Carvelas for a size comparison?
Thanks.. V.


----------



## Ctruong

I need professional advice. I really want this CL flat.  I am normally 9.5 in most designer shoes. This will be my first CL shoes. Should I go 1/2 up or 1 size?


----------



## Bee-licious

Does anyone have the Chrissos or Crissos (spelling?) cross cross heels? They look similar to the Blakes! How do these fit?


----------



## cadillacclaire

Does anyone know how the sizing runs for Tango Alto?


Sold out in my usual size, hoping they run a little large


----------



## acy

Any sizing info for the UPTOWN would be greatly appreciated.
And if possible with reference to BIANCA.
Thank you!
http://www.barneys.com/product/christian-louboutin-uptown-ankle-strap-pumps-504551675.html


----------



## bpreston2

Hi Ladies!  I am wondering about sizing for the Iriza.  I am normally a US size 7 in shoes.  However, in some European brands I am a 37.5.  In the CL So Kate I am a 37.5, as well as Valentino.  I just ordered the Iriza in a 37.5 but have about 1/4" space in the back near my heel.  Would a 37 be too small?  Or would it fit better?  Or is it better to put some of the heel pads in the back of the 37.5?  Thank you so much!


----------



## cadillacclaire

bpreston2 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I am wondering about sizing for the Iriza.  I am normally a US size 7 in shoes.  However, in some European brands I am a 37.5.  In the CL So Kate I am a 37.5, as well as Valentino.  I just ordered the Iriza in a 37.5 but have about 1/4" space in the back near my heel.  Would a 37 be too small?  Or would it fit better?  Or is it better to put some of the heel pads in the back of the 37.5?  Thank you so much!


I wear a 39 in most CL styles, but with Iriza I need a half size smaller, especially with suede. I'd go with the 37. If you already have a gap it will only get worse with wear.
They're definitely one of the more generously cut models!


----------



## Loubspassion

bpreston2 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I am wondering about sizing for the Iriza.  I am normally a US size 7 in shoes.  However, in some European brands I am a 37.5.  In the CL So Kate I am a 37.5, as well as Valentino.  I just ordered the Iriza in a 37.5 but have about 1/4" space in the back near my heel.  Would a 37 be too small?  Or would it fit better?  Or is it better to put some of the heel pads in the back of the 37.5?  Thank you so much!


I wear 34.5 in the Iriza 120, same as old piggies 120. But in other styles like SK, I wear 35 which is my true size Louboutin. I've read the Iriza 100 is also slightly larger to size so you may want to size down half size whichever height you want. Hope it helps.


----------



## Natasha210

Hi ladies 
Does anyone own the croisette 45mm heel? I would like to know the sizing of these. 
Thank you!


----------



## iLuvBeauty

I'm currently looking into purchasing a pair of Flats. I have never tried on or worn a pair of flats. It very hard to find them in my size in store because I have big feet. I have tried on a size 42 pigalle follies 100 which I opted not to but bc they had the cherries and just wanted a classic black or nude pair. And I could have sized down to a 41.5. With that being said, in flats should I stick with the same size I would in a heel or should I size down? My US size is a 10 with room in flats and some I can get away with a 9.5 bc with wear they become loose. 

Any help you ladies can offer will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cadillacclaire

I actually find I prefer a half size UP with the flats that I have. I only own two styles, the Rosella and the Pigalle Follies. I wear a 39 in the Pigalle Follies 100, but find the 39.5 in the flats much more comfortable.


----------



## Strep2031

I don't have a question but wanted to post my sizing in CL shoes. Recently I purchased Private Number Patent, New Simple 120!and Pigalle Plato 120. I am a size US 8 in every designer I own (Gucci, MK, Tory Burch, Neiman Marcus brand) with exception of Nine West, I have to size 1/2 down. Well my CL sizing is as follows:

Private Number Patent size 39
New Simple 120 size 38.5
Pigalle Plato 120 size 39

For the Pigalle Plato, the 38.5 went on easily but they were tight for my personal taste. I do not believe in torture until a shoe stretches and can't bear to see flesh hanging over shoes, so I will size up for the sake of comfort and wearability.

Hope this helps someone. I will post pics of the shoes on when the New Simple and Pigalle Plato arrive.


----------



## cadillacclaire

Anyone have any experience with the Uptown? I'd be inclined to go TTS, but if anyone has any advice I'd love to hear!


----------



## PurseACold

cadillacclaire said:


> Anyone have any experience with the Uptown? I'd be inclined to go TTS, but if anyone has any advice I'd love to hear!


Like the Cross Blake and many others with similar cuts, I find the Uptown to be TTS.


----------



## jagwomen

I have a special event I the fall and want a new shoe for this. I have small toes which fit quite well in loubis. This time I want a 120mm elegant shoe the question is which one. How toes the so Kate differ from the pigalles? In reference I am a 38 in very prive and the toe books is just slightly to tight on my new very prive that is now before they are broken in. I am a size 38 in alt Altadamas as well.  I know that on pigalles I am a 37 but how is the sizing in the so Kates? Which is more comfortable? What is the difference once it is on the foot?


----------



## cadillacclaire

PurseACold said:


> Like the Cross Blake and many others with similar cuts, I find the Uptown to be TTS.


Thanks! I took your advice and got a 38.5, which is my TTS. Fit perfectly, and a 39 definitely would have been too big. Cheers!


----------



## bpreston2

Hi ladies!  I am a true size US 7 in most shoes.  In CL I vary between 37 and 37.5 depending on the style.  I am a 37 in the leather Iriza and a 37.5 in patent So Kate.  I want to try a snake skin Escarpic style...  Any recommendations on sizing??


----------



## BOWShop

PernilleMarie said:


> Hi there! I am about to order my frist pair of Louboutins, BATIGNOLLES 100 PATENT LEATHER PUMPS. They are new (from mytherese.com, not sure if they are 2013 or 2012 model) I cant figure out what size I am! In Aldo pumps I have eur 38. Maybe I shoud order eur 39? My foot is wide... Please help me out



Hi there! I am 38 and for Louboutins I am 39 or even 39.5.


----------



## cencalqueenie

I love this thread! Always my go-to - thanks all!! ❤


----------



## jupoo

Hello ladies, I am pretty new to this site. I am getting my first pair of CL's in the Iriza kidskin. I normally wear 7.5 US, average width and I'm getting them in 37.5. Anyone know if they are true to size?


----------



## heychar

Hi ladies

I think the above style is called Yootish (not sure on the heel height?!) - but I'm a 38.5 in lady peep and 37.5 in old pigalle patent 120 - What size would I be in the Yootish?


----------



## tiffCAKE

Anyone have experience with Foraine? It's the patent stripes, glitter platform pump... it looks like a Bianca to me and I have two Python biancas--I'm US7 and one is 36.5 and it was tight at first but now it fits well. The other is 37.5 and it's too big. With Bianca, I need it to feel almost too tight (like my toes are crammed) in order for it to not slip off the back of my heel. It's an odd fitting shoe for me. Maybe I'm weird...

Anyway--wondering if foraine fits like bianca? I usually need to go up half a size for patent so I'm concerned the 36.5 foraine I found will be too tight

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## ashlie

jupoo said:


> Hello ladies, I am pretty new to this site. I am getting my first pair of CL's in the Iriza kidskin. I normally wear 7.5 US, average width and I'm getting them in 37.5. Anyone know if they are true to size?
> 
> View attachment 3790202



They run small for me. I take a...

39.5/40 in CL flats (pointed toe)
39 in suede or kid so Kate's 
39.5 in patent so Kate's 
39.5 in booties
38.5 décolleté 554 100mm
38.5 in iriza suede or kid

Edit: sorry didn't realize this is your 1st pair. They are very comfy so good choice. I'm a 9 us in adidas and Nike with a narrow/normal width foot. Hth!


----------



## Natasha210

jupoo said:


> Hello ladies, I am pretty new to this site. I am getting my first pair of CL's in the Iriza kidskin. I normally wear 7.5 US, average width and I'm getting them in 37.5. Anyone know if they are true to size?
> 
> View attachment 3790202


They can fit tts to 1/2 size down.


----------



## jupoo

ashlie said:


> They run small for me. I take a...
> 
> 39.5/40 in CL flats (pointed toe)
> 39 in suede or kid so Kate's
> 39.5 in patent so Kate's
> 39.5 in booties
> 38.5 décolleté 554 100mm
> 38.5 in iriza suede or kid
> 
> Edit: sorry didn't realize this is your 1st pair. They are very comfy so good choice. I'm a 9 us in adidas and Nike with a narrow/normal width foot. Hth!


Thanks Ashlie!


----------



## jupoo

Natasha210 said:


> They can fit tts to 1/2 size down.


Thank you Natasha! I got them in my usual size and although I've only worn them a couple of times they feel pretty good!


----------



## Grateful1

Hi,

I want to buy the Dorififa's, but I can't find any info on the fit. I wear a 10 in almost every other shoe, so I emailed CL to double check and they said their boots run tts, but I understand that sometimes CL's sometimes run small. Unfortunately I can't get to the boutique to try them on.  Can anyone help me with this, please?


----------



## hhs

Wondering about sizing for kid Simple 100s and jazz Décolleté 868s. I wear a 37.5 in the patent Simples and they are very comfortable, maybe even slightly roomy (but in a good way for long wears). Generally I wear a 7 and my feet are maybe ever so slightly narrower than average. I've heard that the patent Simples should be sized up half a size from the kid and the 868s a full size up but I'm worried about that being too big, and can't find a place to go try them in person.


----------



## mal

Does any one have the Tournoi 100? They're from 2015. I just found a brand new pair, but they are 36.5, and my size in most shoes including my CLs, is 37. HOWEVER,  they feel OK. I just can't be sure if I'm really trying to talk myself into it, because I love them so much. I have really been looking for black boots like this with the pointy toe for a long time. Wasn't looking in 2015 however and didn't know about the style!!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

was anyone able to try on MOULAMAX 100 in silver/multi? CL US states true to size, all CL EU sites say runs 1/2 size small, all US department stores say take full size up and CL Asia simply did not get it  any chance someone knows or can take insole length for 38 and 38.5 or knows SA who can do it for me?
http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/pt_en/shop/women/moulamax-paillettes-caresse-gros-grain.html


----------



## Luxxlover

zeusthegreatest said:


> was anyone able to try on MOULAMAX 100 in silver/multi? CL US states true to size, all CL EU sites say runs 1/2 size small, all US department stores say take full size up and CL Asia simply did not get it  any chance someone knows or can take insole length for 38 and 38.5 or knows SA who can do it for me?
> http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/pt_en/shop/women/moulamax-paillettes-caresse-gros-grain.html




I tried them on today. I usually wear 39 in CL. My SA had me try on the 38.5, he said I should get the 38.5 instead of 39 because they would stretch. I would say they run true to size. 38 felt okay but 39 would’ve been perfect. Now that I’ve thought about it all day I think I’m going to order the 38.5! Hope that helps


----------



## zeusthegreatest

thanks a lot! it surely does help! i just ordered 38, keeping my fingers crossed until they arrive. i also spoke to Lauren from Saks and she said 38 should do. thanks again!


----------



## heychar

I've been out the loop for awhile, how does the womens junior flat sneakers/trainers fit now?
I remember trying them on about 4-5 years ago and I could go down from my normal flat shoe size of UK 5 to a UK 4.5 maybe a 4 - what are the latest designs fitting like?


----------



## cadillacclaire

heychar said:


> I've been out the loop for awhile, how does the womens junior flat sneakers/trainers fit now?
> I remember trying them on about 4-5 years ago and I could go down from my normal flat shoe size of UK 5 to a UK 4.5 maybe a 4 - what are the latest designs fitting like?


I generally wear a US 8.5, and I wear a 39 in both Pigalle Follies and So Kate. I bought a pair of Seava (super fun cherry print!) in a 38.5 and they're a bit tight. If they'd been available I think I'd have been happier with a 39.


----------



## heychar

Thanks for your reply!

I purchased some neon yellow pigalles 120 heel about 5 years ago they do not have the elastic in the back, the size is a perfect fit which is a whole size down for me (I got them in a 37.5 but I wear a 38.5 in lady peep which is my true size) ..but I am aware there have been some changes to the pigalle since.. What size do you think I will need in them? - I’m seeing the boxes say BK01 for black and PK20 for the nude ones.


----------



## Lady Lunatica

Hello ladies,

I want to buy a pair of Lady Highness kid online, but I am not sure of my size. I am a true size EU 37 but I do not know how this model runs.

I am:
a size 36 in old style Pigalle patent 120
a size 36 in So Kate suede 120
a size 36.5 in Lady Peep kid 150 but I could have gone up a half size in that one.

Thank you so much! 

Much love X


----------



## hellomashimaro

Ive fallen in love with the Very Rete but cannot find info on sizing anywhere, any suggestions?
Im 37.5 in So Kate suede and Patent (which hurt like hell), and 37.5 in New Very Prive which these remind me of- should i stick to that?


----------



## PKDeb

Hello everyone! Newbie Here, just ordered my first pair of Pigalle Foilles 100mm in patent, I'm a real 10 and I ordered a 10.5. They are tight in the toe box but my right heel slips and its new. Should I get a size 10? (I have longer toes and they're tight as it is in the 10.5).
I don't want to be in pain, right now they're fine just breaking in, but I dont want to regret buying the Foilles 100mm vs the regular pigalle. I heard they stretch and it takes time, So I need your expertise please!! BADLY!
thank you for the replies!


----------



## cadillacclaire

PKDeb said:


> Hello everyone! Newbie Here, just ordered my first pair of Pigalle Foilles 100mm in patent, I'm a real 10 and I ordered a 10.5. They are tight in the toe box but my right heel slips and its new. Should I get a size 10? (I have longer toes and they're tight as it is in the 10.5).
> I don't want to be in pain, right now they're fine just breaking in, but I dont want to regret buying the Foilles 100mm vs the regular pigalle. I heard they stretch and it takes time, So I need your expertise please!! BADLY!
> thank you for the replies!


Hmmm.... I find that if the heel slips at the beginning, it will only get worse. The Follies are certainly a bit pinchy at the beginning, but they do get better in time. My black kid pair is like wearing slippers at this point! I think if I were you I'd size down.


----------



## BlitzandGlitz

Hi Lovely PF Gals and Guys!

Could I have your help here for Pigalle 120s? I know for pre-2013 shoes I'd be a 35.5 or 36 but these are 2013 shoes so not sure what size I would be... 

1. Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
6.5

2. Width of feet
Average

3. What CLs you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:
So Kate 36.5
Pigalle Follies 100 36.5
Galpi (discontinued style from 2013) 36

4. The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009. 
Pigalle 120 from 2013

5. Please include a pic or link if you are unsure of the style name.
https://poshmark.com/listing/Womens-Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle-5a0f594bfbf6f9f362009da5


----------



## kiabear3

The toe box is a bit snug but I had my SA stretch it in the store (Saks) and they’re perfect. I usually wear 40.5 in loubies but had to go to a 41 in the Pigalle follies 100 loubitag.


----------



## tiffCAKE

BlitzandGlitz said:


> Hi Lovely PF Gals and Guys!



I’m US7 and have these in 37. They’re the right amount of snug for me to wear and walk without sliding forward too much or slipping off my heel. By no means are they “comfortable” though! (I’m not comfortable in any 120mm pitch—I prefer 100mm)

I’m average width but I think that I’m considered wide for louboutin. If mine weren’t patent I’d probably need 36.5 after broken in.


----------



## _sunshine_

Hi All,
Please help me!.  I see a pair of Dorissima black patent in a 41  that I am interested in buying.  I wear a 41 in Bianca,  Pigalle Follies in 42 (for the life of me I could not get the toe box comfy in 41.5), 40 in Manolo Carolyne slingback, 41.5 in BB and 41 in patent JC Romy.
Thank you!


----------



## amberlee9

Hi everyone! I'd greatly appreciate if someone could help me with Iriza 100 sizing. 
This is my first Louboutin and I have no way to try them on in person. The closest place is 4 hours away ):
The only other pair of designer shoe I have to compare are the Chanel espadrilles. I am a 39 in those. I also did try a So Kate on at one point in size 39. The shoe fit but pretty tightly, and the sales person told me thats how they should fit as they stretch.

Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## Loubspassion

Not sure about the 100 but in Iriza 120, I am a 34.5 in patent. I'm normally a 35 in most if not all Louboutin pumps. Since they are d'Orsay, you'd want them to fit securely on your foot. So in summary, I went 0.5 size down from my TTS Louboutin (same as my old Pigalle 120 and a few So Kate exotic). Larger sizes may fit more TTS. HTH


----------



## cadillacclaire

I agree with Loubspassion! I wear a 39 fairly consistently in CL, but with the Iriza and other d'Orsay styles I need a half size smaller. I would think a 38.5 would be what you want.


----------



## amberlee9

cadillacclaire said:


> I agree with Loubspassion! I wear a 39 fairly consistently in CL, but with the Iriza and other d'Orsay styles I need a half size smaller. I would think a 38.5 would be what you want.


Thanks ! I did go ahead and get the 38.5. I'm so excited!


----------



## mmaya

Happy Tuesday Loubs Lovers  I just purchased the _Very Prive (new) in patent leather 100mm in a 37 1/2  and am usually a 38 1/2 to 39 1/2 when it comes to CL.  However this style runs big on me especially on my right heel. The SA insist that I can stretch them at home wearing them while i watch tv and then wearing socks on the third day with them. Let me tell you that these are SUPER painful just standing in them!!! i feel that my foot is spilling on the side and I don't have a wide foot.. Does anyone here ever take these NEW PRIVE so snug and have been successful in stretching them??? or should I exchange  for something else that works? Thank You _


----------



## PKDeb

Hey everyone! I took everyone’s advise and ordered a size down and now the back fits fine but the left foot feels like (the Cinderella step sisters trying to squeeze into in) like the top of my foot hurts. The toe box is SUPER TIGHT! I only have a few days to think if I should keep the pigalle foilles. Will they stretch out enough that they will be comfortable? (The right isn’t too bad) but toe box is still tight!


----------



## sharon100

PKDeb said:


> Hey everyone! I took everyone’s advise and ordered a size down and now the back fits fine but the left foot feels like (the Cinderella step sisters trying to squeeze into in) like the top of my foot hurts. The toe box is SUPER TIGHT! I only have a few days to think if I should keep the pigalle foilles. Will they stretch out enough that they will be comfortable? (The right isn’t too bad) but toe box is still tight!


Hi deb can you post a pic of how they fit I'm sure the experianced one' on here will know if they will stretch , but saying that they most of mine  felt like this at first ! Good luck hun .


----------



## PKDeb

sharon100 said:


> Hi deb can you post a pic of how they fit I'm sure the experianced one' on here will know if they will stretch , but saying that they most of mine  felt like this at first ! Good luck hun .


----------



## tiffCAKE

mmaya said:


> Happy Tuesday Loubs Lovers  I just purchased the _Very Prive (new) in patent leather 100mm in a 37 1/2  and am usually a 38 1/2 to 39 1/2 when it comes to CL.  However this style runs big on me especially on my right heel. The SA insist that I can stretch them at home wearing them while i watch tv and then wearing socks on the third day with them. Let me tell you that these are SUPER painful just standing in them!!! i feel that my foot is spilling on the side and I don't have a wide foot.. Does anyone here ever take these NEW PRIVE so snug and have been successful in stretching them??? or should I exchange  for something else that works? Thank You _



I have “new very prive” in patent black and patent ombré as well as two pairs of suellena which is same style but a laser cut leather/suede. I also have it in inferno (painted python)

All are 37.5 and I’m US7. They fit much narrower than all my very prive. So the suellena are tight but ok, the inferno is great, the patent are the most snug. One of them is fine after stretching but the other patent pair is still more snug than I’d like. None of them slip off my heel but they feel narrow and on the tightest pair they have that uncomfortable feeling of my toes being shoved hard down into the peep hole. I honestly don’t know how you could get them to work for you in 37.5 if you’re normally 38.5 to 39.5 in CL. Especially in patent. Good luck!


----------



## Natasha210

PKDeb said:


> View attachment 3907977
> View attachment 3907978


I think they fit you just fine! Enjoy!


----------



## Natasha210

mmaya said:


> Happy Tuesday Loubs Lovers  I just purchased the _Very Prive (new) in patent leather 100mm in a 37 1/2  and am usually a 38 1/2 to 39 1/2 when it comes to CL.  However this style runs big on me especially on my right heel. The SA insist that I can stretch them at home wearing them while i watch tv and then wearing socks on the third day with them. Let me tell you that these are SUPER painful just standing in them!!! i feel that my foot is spilling on the side and I don't have a wide foot.. Does anyone here ever take these NEW PRIVE so snug and have been successful in stretching them??? or should I exchange  for something else that works? Thank You _


Wow you got into 37.5 
I am usually a 38 to 38.5. I got my patent new very prive in a 38.5 they are super tight and now feel I should have chosen a 39 instead so i don't need to break them in


----------



## kabaker

Hi I am totally new to CL shoes but hubby got me a pair for Christmas to ease going back to work after having our first baby. I normally wear a 9 in shoes, but I think after this pregnancy I am now a 9.5 on one foot, my feet are average width. My husband got me a pair of Pigalle 85mm in napa leather in size 39.5, I can get them on but the toe box seems really tight and I am not sure how much the shoes stretch. I don't know if I should keep this pair or if I should order them in size 40. How tight should the toe box be in Pigalles?


----------



## lover99

I have a specific sizing request about the So Kate. 
First of all: Why are they not listed on the first page of the thread?

I usually wear a 39 to 39.5, my feet are 25cm (9.84'') to 25.3 cm (9.96'') long (measured when standing). They are relatively wide: 9.7cm (3.81''). 

What SK size do you recommend? Could anyone please give exact lengths and widths maybe?


----------



## cadillacclaire

First of all: Why are they not listed on the first page of the thread?

I usually wear a 39 to 39.5, my feet are 25cm (9.84'') to 25.3 cm (9.96'') long (measured when standing). They are relatively wide: 9.7cm (3.81'').

What SK size do you recommend? Could anyone please give exact lengths and widths maybe?[/QUOTE]

I'm sure they're not listed as the original post was made just before the So Kate was available. 
I, too, wear a 39-39.5 in most styles, and find that the 39 in SK is perfect. I do have a pair in 38.5, but they needed some serious stretching before they were wearable. I'll be happy to measure the length and width as soon as I get back home!


----------



## lover99

Any update? Also could you measure the width of the toebox?


----------



## HHinH20

Hi all, Hope this post is OK here (apologies if not).
I am a UK based shoe mad guy, who is actually desperate for a pair of CL So Kate's. I am a small size UK 6.5-7 or 39.5/40 I think, average width.
Trouble is I don't want to invest without trying some first, but there doesn't seem to be any boutiques near me (South West UK).
Any advice as to which size would be closest fit?. How do you think a boutique would react to a guy trying some on?, freak out?.
Any help or pointers would be useful.
Apologies if this offends anyone.
Best wishes


----------



## VernisCerise

Did anyone have luck stretching satin shoes? My wedding shoes became 1/2 size smaller after I’d had a baby. I really want to keep them.


----------



## AmyCL

I am a US size 7.5, sometimes an 8 with heel grips, width is average. My hubby got me black patent So Kates for Christmas in size 38. They're my first pair of Loubs.  They are very tight in the toe box, but the length is perfect. They are loosening up in the toe box as I wear them around the house.

My question is what size should I get in the New Very Prive? I found some I would like to pre-order, but I don't know which size to order.

I don't want my toes to hang over, but I also don't want my heels to slip. The NVP are in leather, not patent. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## cadillacclaire

lover99 said:


> Any update? Also could you measure the width of the toebox?


So sorry! I've been meaning to post, but have been sick as a dog recently 
I have two pairs of So Kates in front of me, one is nearly brand new, one almost completely broken in. 
They both measure 10.25" (27.5cm) from the point of the toe to the heel. They new pair is 2.75" (7.5cm) across the ball of the foot. The more worn pair is only a few mm wider (7.8cm), not as much difference as I'd thought.
My feet are 24.5 cm long and 10cm wide just at the joint below my pinkie toe. I do have a little bit of overhang right at that point, which I know bothers some, but I personally don't mind. A larger size would not help this, it's just how the shoe is cut. 
The pair of 38.5's i have measure 27.0cm, and the 39.5's are 28.0cm. A minor difference, but I need to pad the larger size of I fall out of them.
I'd still recommend a 39, especially if they're leather. For patent, and if you really don't like them snug a 39.5 might work for you.
Hope it helps a little, there are just so many factors that go into sizing! And sorry for the delay!


----------



## cadillacclaire

HHinH20 said:


> Hi all, Hope this post is OK here (apologies if not).
> I am a UK based shoe mad guy, who is actually desperate for a pair of CL So Kate's. I am a small size UK 6.5-7 or 39.5/40 I think, average width.
> Trouble is I don't want to invest without trying some first, but there doesn't seem to be any boutiques near me (South West UK).
> Any advice as to which size would be closest fit?. How do you think a boutique would react to a guy trying some on?, freak out?.
> Any help or pointers would be useful.
> Apologies if this offends anyone.
> Best wishes


Hi there!
I was at the Harrod's boutique this summer, and the gentleman assisting me proudly told me about his growing collection of Hot Chicks (OMG he wore them to a party ON A BOAT! Impressive!). So no, I really can't fathom that any of the sales people would bat an eyelid at a man wanting to try on a pair of So Kates. Go for it, and welcome to the club


----------



## tiffCAKE

AmyCL said:


> I am a US size 7.5, sometimes an 8 with heel grips, width is average. My hubby got me black patent So Kates for Christmas in size 38. They're my first pair of Loubs.  They are very tight in the toe box, but the length is perfect. They are loosening up in the toe box as I wear them around the house.
> 
> My question is what size should I get in the New Very Prive? I found some I would like to pre-order, but I don't know which size to order.
> 
> I don't want my toes to hang over, but I also don't want my heels to slip. The NVP are in leather, not patent.
> 
> Thanks for any help!



I’m US7 and I have two pairs of patent NVP in 37.5 and they are tiiiiiiiiight. I also have NVP in inferno (painted python) 37.5 and it’s great! Plus three different colors of suellena (which is a NVP w/ laser cut patent) and all 3 are 37.5 and fit very tight.

My toes don’t come close to overhanging. They’re just really narrow. So for me personally I will aim for 38 in patent and 37.5 otherwise in the future. I stretched one of my patent pairs (ombré) and it’s fine now. 

I’m half size smaller than you and I have 37.5 so Kate’s in aquarium and inferno (both are painted python) and kristali 37 (lasercut patent just like suellena). I actually use heel grips for the 37.5’s... no matter what my feet slide forward making the toebox tight regardless of how big they are lengthwise. I know you aren’t asking about so kate but I figured I’d add for reference, me being half size smaller than you, I wear so kate in snug 37 or padded 37.5 and NVP in 37.5 (or 38 for unstretched patent).


----------



## HHinH20

cadillacclaire said:


> Hi there!
> I was at the Harrod's boutique this summer, and the gentleman assisting me proudly told me about his growing collection of Hot Chicks (OMG he wore them to a party ON A BOAT! Impressive!). So no, I really can't fathom that any of the sales people would bat an eyelid at a man wanting to try on a pair of So Kates. Go for it, and welcome to the club


Thanks Claire, I appreciate you honest response, and I'm glad I'm not the only guy to have fallen under the CL spell!


----------



## candyapples88

Hello! I need advice about the orignal pIgalle. I use to own a pair of pIgalle follies in a size 39 but sold them because they were too tight. Do the follies and orignal pIgalle run the same? Should I get a size 39.5 in the original since the follies were too tight? My US size is 9, have rockstud 100 in size 40, and Choo pumps in 39.5.


----------



## AmyCL

tiffCAKE said:


> I’m US7 and I have two pairs of patent NVP in 37.5 and they are tiiiiiiiiight. I also have NVP in inferno (painted python) 37.5 and it’s great! Plus three different colors of suellena (which is a NVP w/ laser cut patent) and all 3 are 37.5 and fit very tight.
> 
> My toes don’t come close to overhanging. They’re just really narrow. So for me personally I will aim for 38 in patent and 37.5 otherwise in the future. I stretched one of my patent pairs (ombré) and it’s fine now.
> 
> I’m half size smaller than you and I have 37.5 so Kate’s in aquarium and inferno (both are painted python) and kristali 37 (lasercut patent just like suellena). I actually use heel grips for the 37.5’s... no matter what my feet slide forward making the toebox tight regardless of how big they are lengthwise. I know you aren’t asking about so kate but I figured I’d add for reference, me being half size smaller than you, I wear so kate in snug 37 or padded 37.5 and NVP in 37.5 (or 38 for unstretched patent).



Thank you so much! The So Kate info was very helpful since that's the only kind I currently own. I'm going to order the NVP in 38 and keep my fingers crossed they will fit. I'm hoping since they are not patent they will stretch enough to be somewhat comfortable.  Thanks, again!


----------



## HHinH20

cadillacclaire said:


> Hi there!
> I was at the Harrod's boutique this summer, and the gentleman assisting me proudly told me about his growing collection of Hot Chicks (OMG he wore them to a party ON A BOAT! Impressive!). So no, I really can't fathom that any of the sales people would bat an eyelid at a man wanting to try on a pair of So Kates. Go for it, and welcome to the club


And following on from my post...Anyone know of any boutiques anywhere other than in London?. Perhaps Birmingham, Manchester?. If I have to go to central London then I will, I am sure they will be worth it!!


----------



## ProShopper1

Ok so I've gotten myself in a bit of a pickle. My sizing is all over the place, 34-35.5. To be honest, the 35.5 is usually too big, but with an insert (or two) they're fine, and the 34 I only have in the cataclou style. I found a pair of daffodile 160 pumps with the Burma strass (Swarovski crystals with a gold ring around each) on beyond sale in excellent condition (look brand new to me) in a size 34 from Fashionphile.  I took the plunge and ordered them. Today FedEx rang my doorbell and within a minute I took a deep breath and tried to get them on. I tried my right foot first to no avail (my right foot is bigger than my left, but just by a little bit). So I switched feet. Still no luck. Then I ran to the bathroom with socks to get the hair dryer. It worked on the left foot super fast, still pretty snug but I feel like once broken in it would be fine. My right foot on the other hand was still giving me issues. I got my toes and half of my heel in, but I couldn't get the rest of it down.   Granted I only gave it about a minute, but do you think they'll eventually stretch enough that I can get my whole foot in it? I think we have a shoe horn somewhere so once I find it I'll try that.

I should note the shoes were freezing when I tried them on (I'm in NY and we just got hit with a huge snow storm and it's about 10 degrees with a windchill of -5 degrees). I would think the cold would make them constrict a little (or at least that's what I'm telling myself to make me feel better haha). I also don't plan on wearing them super often as I don't have the kind of lifestyle where bedazzled shoes are commonplace. The main reason I wanted them was so that I can display them in my bedroom or (fingers crossed) walk-in closet under a cloche when I move into my future home (still house hunting, but no one wants to hear about that torture haha). I would however like to be able to wear them from time to time when the occasion calls for it.


----------



## kb18

kabaker said:


> Hi I am totally new to CL shoes but hubby got me a pair for Christmas to ease going back to work after having our first baby. I normally wear a 9 in shoes, but I think after this pregnancy I am now a 9.5 on one foot, my feet are average width. My husband got me a pair of Pigalle 85mm in napa leather in size 39.5, I can get them on but the toe box seems really tight and I am not sure how much the shoes stretch. I don't know if I should keep this pair or if I should order them in size 40. How tight should the toe box be in Pigalles?



Congrats on your first pair! If the shoe is OK on length, then I would keep the 39.5. Nappa is very soft and will stretch more than patent will (and will stay that way). In my opinion, the softer leather makes them more comfortable, but more prone to stretching. The leather will most definitely give in width, but keep in mind that they will still probably not ever be the most comfortable pair of heels you’ve ever owned. Hope that helps, and congrats on your first baby also!


----------



## kb18

AmyCL said:


> I am a US size 7.5, sometimes an 8 with heel grips, width is average. My hubby got me black patent So Kates for Christmas in size 38. They're my first pair of Loubs.  They are very tight in the toe box, but the length is perfect. They are loosening up in the toe box as I wear them around the house.
> 
> My question is what size should I get in the New Very Prive? I found some I would like to pre-order, but I don't know which size to order.
> 
> I don't want my toes to hang over, but I also don't want my heels to slip. The NVP are in leather, not patent.
> 
> Thanks for any help!



I wear 37.5 in most of my CLs (décolleté, Pigalle, Pigalle follies, dorissima - basically, anything with a closed toe), but I need a size 38 in new very prive. 37.5 was impossibly tight and painful, but when I tried on a 38.5, there was immediate heel slip. Like the SA at the boutique told me, they will never be truly comfortable, but they have definitely improved with many wears, and I adore mine so much.


----------



## kb18

Could anyone advise me on sizing of the Solasofia flat? I wear a 37.5 in Pigalle (new cut), Pigalle Follies, Dorissima, and Décolleté 554. I wear a 38 in New Very Prive, Very Prive, and Private Number. I have two pairs of Valentino, both 37.5, and a pair of Prada, also in 37.5. 

I would appreciate any opinions from others who have tried on or who currently own the Solasofia flat!


----------



## ProShopper1

kb18 said:


> Could anyone advise me on sizing of the Solasofia flat? I wear a 37.5 in Pigalle (new cut), Pigalle Follies, Dorissima, and Décolleté 554. I wear a 38 in New Very Prive, Very Prive, and Private Number. I have two pairs of Valentino, both 37.5, and a pair of Prada, also in 37.5.
> 
> I would appreciate any opinions from others who have tried on or who currently own the Solasofia flat!



I have one pair of Pigalle follies 120 in a 34.5. They're very snug in the toe box (I haven't worn them or stretched them at all yet), but the 35 is too big. I got the solasofia flat in a size 35 as there was no 34.5. It fits a little loose but my feet don't pull out when I step, they'll be fine if I put a little pad in. I haven't worn them yet so I'm not sure how much they'll change once they're worn in. I hope this helps!


----------



## Fancyschmancey

Hi all, was wondering if anyone can assist with sizing of cataclou espadrilles 60. The website says TTS but I’ve read a review that said they ran 2 sizes small. I have to order from I/s so can’t try then on  
I’m usually a 36 or 36.5 in Pigalles and most loubis. I haven’t bought any flats so not sure how they compare
Thank you


----------



## rooneygirl420

I just got my first pair of Louboutins a few days ago (Follies Spikes 100mm). I’ve been wearing them on carpet to try to stretch the toe box. Now that it has stretched a bit, I get a little bit of heel slippage when my feet slide forward. I felt they were pretty tight in the toe box when I first tried them on and purchased them, but now I’m wondering if I should have gotten a half size smaller. 

Would putting high heel insoles and/or heel grips be good enough? If anyone has any experience with this, I’d appreciate any advice. Thank you in advance.


----------



## kb18

ProShopper1 said:


> I have one pair of Pigalle follies 120 in a 34.5. They're very snug in the toe box (I haven't worn them or stretched them at all yet), but the 35 is too big. I got the solasofia flat in a size 35 as there was no 34.5. It fits a little loose but my feet don't pull out when I step, they'll be fine if I put a little pad in. I haven't worn them yet so I'm not sure how much they'll change once they're worn in. I hope this helps!



Thank you for your response! I hope that yours are perfect. ❤️


----------



## kb18

rooneygirl420 said:


> I just got my first pair of Louboutins a few days ago (Follies Spikes 100mm). I’ve been wearing them on carpet to try to stretch the toe box. Now that it has stretched a bit, I get a little bit of heel slippage when my feet slide forward. I felt they were pretty tight in the toe box when I first tried them on and purchased them, but now I’m wondering if I should have gotten a half size smaller.
> 
> Would putting high heel insoles and/or heel grips be good enough? If anyone has any experience with this, I’d appreciate any advice. Thank you in advance.



I would think that inserts or heel grips would solve the problem. If you don’t want to stick anything into the shoe, you can always try them before removing the strip covering the adhesive. Even when I have knowingly purchased CLs a half size too large, the inserts are typically enough to fix the sizing problem.


----------



## rooneygirl420

kb18 said:


> I would think that inserts or heel grips would solve the problem. If you don’t want to stick anything into the shoe, you can always try them before removing the strip covering the adhesive. Even when I have knowingly purchased CLs a half size too large, the inserts are typically enough to fix the sizing problem.



Thank you so much for the reply! I feel a lot better about sticking with the pair I have rather than sizing down. I think my toes would be WAY too squished in a smaller size.


----------



## smeris

Hello,
I am about to buy my first pair of CL heels. After watching reviews on YT I am aware that sizing varies depending on the material used and shoe model. I want to buy Pigalle Follies 100 in patent leather or suede. My regular size in sneakers and flats is UK 3.5 and my feet lenght is 24 cm. I own a pair of ASOS high heels with platform in UK 4. However I also own New Look high heels wide fit in size UK 3. Due to the fact that in heels there is a whole one size variety I am not sure which size should in choose in CL. Maybe because New Look is a wide fit I was able to go size down. Which size would you say I should go for in patent leather and which in suede? Thank you


----------



## Makunudu

Anyone having both Armurabotta 100 and 120? I'm considering exchanging my 120 in size 38 to 100 in 37,5. Will they fit me? My 120s are perfect in size, just too high for my ankles. Please help me!


----------



## HHinH20

smeris said:


> Hello,
> I am about to buy my first pair of CL heels. After watching reviews on YT I am aware that sizing varies depending on the material used and shoe model. I want to buy Pigalle Follies 100 in patent leather or suede. My regular size in sneakers and flats is UK 3.5 and my feet lenght is 24 cm. I own a pair of ASOS high heels with platform in UK 4. However I also own New Look high heels wide fit in size UK 3. Due to the fact that in heels there is a whole one size variety I am not sure which size should in choose in CL. Maybe because New Look is a wide fit I was able to go size down. Which size would you say I should go for in patent leather and which in suede? Thank you


Hi smerls, where are you getting them from, as I have struggled to find any boutiques outside of London!?!. I also have noticed that if you go for wide fit in new look you can generally go a size down, so I would say you were a true 4, although I cannot advise on CL's as I too am yet to own a pair!. Good luck!.


----------



## smeris

HHinH20 said:


> Hi smerls, where are you getting them from, as I have struggled to find any boutiques outside of London!?!. I also have noticed that if you go for wide fit in new look you can generally go a size down, so I would say you were a true 4, although I cannot advise on CL's as I too am yet to own a pair!. Good luck!.



Thank you! CL has boutiques only in London and Manchester. The closest one for me is in Manchester but it is still more than an hour drive. Therefore I am getting them from the website or at net-a-porter.com As I will not be able to try them on, I am trying to figure out my size so I will not have to return them and order again.


----------



## HHinH20

smeris said:


> Thank you! CL has boutiques only in London and Manchester. The closest one for me is in Manchester but it is still more than an hour drive. Therefore I am getting them from the website or at net-a-porter.com As I will not be able to try them on, I am trying to figure out my size so I will not have to return them and order again.


Thanks Smerls. Looks like a trip to London for me!


----------



## IslandSpice

Good morning! It has been a loooong time, and I am back on my Louboutin kick. I am interested in purchasing a pair of Apostrophy 100mm. I am a wide US 8 (thanks to three babies most of my Louboutins no longer fit). I typically take a size 38.5 in Louboutins and a 39 in Valentino Rockstud Pumps (for additional reference). What size would you recommend for the Apostrophy? TIA!


----------



## ProShopper1

ProShopper1 said:


> Ok so I've gotten myself in a bit of a pickle. My sizing is all over the place, 34-35.5. To be honest, the 35.5 is usually too big, but with an insert (or two) they're fine, and the 34 I only have in the cataclou style. I found a pair of daffodile 160 pumps with the Burma strass (Swarovski crystals with a gold ring around each) on beyond sale in excellent condition (look brand new to me) in a size 34 from Fashionphile.  I took the plunge and ordered them. Today FedEx rang my doorbell and within a minute I took a deep breath and tried to get them on. I tried my right foot first to no avail (my right foot is bigger than my left, but just by a little bit). So I switched feet. Still no luck. Then I ran to the bathroom with socks to get the hair dryer. It worked on the left foot super fast, still pretty snug but I feel like once broken in it would be fine. My right foot on the other hand was still giving me issues. I got my toes and half of my heel in, but I couldn't get the rest of it down.   Granted I only gave it about a minute, but do you think they'll eventually stretch enough that I can get my whole foot in it? I think we have a shoe horn somewhere so once I find it I'll try that.
> 
> I should note the shoes were freezing when I tried them on (I'm in NY and we just got hit with a huge snow storm and it's about 10 degrees with a windchill of -5 degrees). I would think the cold would make them constrict a little (or at least that's what I'm telling myself to make me feel better haha). I also don't plan on wearing them super often as I don't have the kind of lifestyle where bedazzled shoes are commonplace. The main reason I wanted them was so that I can display them in my bedroom or (fingers crossed) walk-in closet under a cloche when I move into my future home (still house hunting, but no one wants to hear about that torture haha). I would however like to be able to wear them from time to time when the occasion calls for it.



Just wanted to give an update in case anyone has a similar issue. I tried the shoes on again today and I was able to get both feet in!!   It was the first time since the last time I posted and I didn't do anything special, just put them on. They're definitely still tight but at least I know they're wearable!


----------



## Louboutingirlizzi

Hello! Question. Which CL’s would you recommend for a CL virgin who is looking for a pair with chunkier heels? (i.e. Tamila) Also they would need to be made in a size 41.5 or 42. I don’t think the Tamila’s are.


----------



## cadillacclaire

I can't recommend a particular style, but Neiman Marcus has Tamila in both 41.5 and 42.


----------



## mal

ProShopper1 said:


> Just wanted to give an update in case anyone has a similar issue. I tried the shoes on again today and I was able to get both feet in!!   It was the first time since the last time I posted and I didn't do anything special, just put them on. They're definitely still tight but at least I know they're wearable!


The shoes being so cold was probably part of the problem! Congrats on your score!!


----------



## MissNataliie

I have a new pair of velvet Pigalle Follies in a 34. I’m usually a 34.5 and the toe box hurts quite a bit, but everything else is snug and perfect. I’m thinking about returning them for a patent leather pair, but I’m not sure if I should get a 34 and hope it stretches or get the larger size and hope it doesn’t stretch?


----------



## tiffCAKE

MissNataliie said:


> I have a new pair of velvet Pigalle Follies in a 34. I’m usually a 34.5 and the toe box hurts quite a bit, but everything else is snug and perfect. I’m thinking about returning them for a patent leather pair, but I’m not sure if I should get a 34 and hope it stretches or get the larger size and hope it doesn’t stretch?



I’m not your size & I don’t have experience with velvet. But if 34 is tight in velvet in a style that’s currently in retail & you’re exchanging them for same style (also current) in patent, then I don’t think 34 would work in patent either. I personally find patent to stretch much less than other textiles and I struggle choosing its correct size all the time bc I’m unsure how tight is the “right” tight compared to other textiles that I’m better at evaluating. 

I hope someone can give you better insight than I can regarding velvet vs patent or at least experience in your size range.


----------



## MissNataliie

tiffCAKE said:


> I’m not your size & I don’t have experience with velvet. But if 34 is tight in velvet in a style that’s currently in retail & you’re exchanging them for same style (also current) in patent, then I don’t think 34 would work in patent either. I personally find patent to stretch much less than other textiles and I struggle choosing its correct size all the time bc I’m unsure how tight is the “right” tight compared to other textiles that I’m better at evaluating.
> 
> I hope someone can give you better insight than I can regarding velvet vs patent or at least experience in your size range.



Thank you tiffCAKE!! I’ve got the 34.5 patent leather Pigalle Follies 100mm on their way to me now, and when I try them on I will definitely post here how they fit! It’s good to know patent won’t stretch much!


----------



## sugarcoated_

Can anyone help me with the sizing on the Moulamax booties? I am a 40 in my forever Tina boots but a 41 (and that's tight) in my patent pigalle folies.


----------



## Beachyannie

Please help, do I need to size up?  I’ve already size up .5 from my norm.  Going 1 whole up concerns me about heel slippage. Please share your thoughts.


----------



## Cocofalana

Does anyone have the Fifi 120mm’s? How is the sizing? Is it similar to So Kate?


----------



## MissNataliie

Today I went out for the first time in patent leather Pigalle Follies 100 and my right heel completely flew from my foot when I was walking. They’re brand new! The toe box is still so tight, I didn’t expect them to be loose so soon. And it’s only the right foot. Do you guys have any recommendations?


----------



## crystalhowlett

Beachyannie said:


> View attachment 3990173
> 
> Please help, do I need to size up?  I’ve already size up .5 from my norm.  Going 1 whole up concerns me about heel slippage. Please share your thoughts.



Yes size up and add a heel grip if necessary HTH. Good luck!!! [emoji6] 

Did you size up from your CL norm or your normal shoe size?


----------



## DebbiNC

I need a little advice on the sizing of the Iriza 100. Since CL sizing is all over the place, how did the shoe fit in relation to your usual US shoe size based on the typical translation of 36 = 6, 40 = 10, etc. ? Did you need to size up or down or was it one of those miracles that it fit true to size? A couple of stores near me sell CLs but none have any sizes of this particular shoe in stock. Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## cadillacclaire

DebbiNC said:


> I need a little advice on the sizing of the Iriza 100. Since CL sizing is all over the place, how did the shoe fit in relation to your usual US shoe size based on the typical translation of 36 = 6, 40 = 10, etc. ? Did you need to size up or down or was it one of those miracles that it fit true to size? A couple of stores near me sell CLs but none have any sizes of this particular shoe in stock. Thanks so much for your help!!


I'm a US 8.5, and in most CL styles I wear a 39. I had to size down in Iriza to a 38.5.


----------



## DebbiNC

Thanks so much for the info. Hopefully, your experience will mirror mine. Now to find them!


cadillacclaire said:


> I'm a US 8.5, and in most CL styles I wear a 39. I had to size down in Iriza to a 38.5.


----------



## smeris

Hello,

I received Iriza 100mm in size 35.5 patent nude leather. When I tried them on for the first time they fit me perfectly and were very comfortable. However, after having them on my feet for around 15-20 mins, they started to stretch and after that time there was a little gap between my heel and the shoe. Should I exchange them for 35 size? I am really surprised that they stretched after 20 mins on my feet. I do not want them to become too loose after few months. Thank you.


----------



## Loubspassion

smeris said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received Iriza 100mm in size 35.5 patent nude leather. When I tried them on for the first time they fit me perfectly and were very comfortable. However, after having them on my feet for around 15-20 mins, they started to stretch and after that time there was a little gap between my heel and the shoe. Should I exchange them for 35 size? I am really surprised that they stretched after 20 mins on my feet. I do not want them to become too loose after few months. Thank you.


Yes I would recommend. You want this style to fit tightly on your heels. I take this in 1/2 size down from my usual Louboutin including So Kate. It is same size as old Pigalle 120 for me and these 2 styles are the only ones I wear in 34.5. And even that, my patent ones are now stretching too but still ok. HTH

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeris

Loubspassion said:


> Yes I would recommend. You want this style to fit tightly on your heels. I take this in 1/2 size down from my usual Louboutin including So Kate. It is same size as old Pigalle 120 for me and these 2 styles are the only ones I wear in 34.5. And even that, my patent ones are now stretching too but still ok. HTH
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk



I will go with 35 size then. Thank you!


----------



## MA84

Hello

My looking into buying a preloved very prive in gift for my girlfriend, normally she is an US 8 in other regular brand, she has the So kate in 39 which fit nicely but a bit on the thight side. So what are your suggestion for the VP's (old) in satin? 

Thanks alot for you help


----------



## kadz

I have sort of wide feet (mtf) and just bought my first pair of Louboutins. I bought a so Kate 41 in pink glitter and they fit nicely width wise (they're actually pretty comfortable which was suprising) but they're sort of long. I think length wise, I would probably have fit better in a 40.5 or even a 40 as my heel does kind of jump out with each step I take, but that's something I can fix with some heel grips or something so no big deal. In the future, if I buy another so Kate I'd try a 40.5 to see if I could just stretch the toe box, since the 41s I bought are already perfectly sized, I wonder if they're going to get stretched out and be too big after wearing them.

Anyway, I was looking at a pair of Louboutin tchicaboum's and they're gorgeous but they are only available in a size 40, in the color I like. I figured since I was probably closer to a 40.5 in so Kates (after stretching the toe box) that the tchicaboum would fit in a size 40 since it is a sandal. What do you think? Do you think the toe box would be too constraining?


Edit: Oh and since I'm kind of new to the whole heels thing I don't have much to compare to but I do have a pair of size 10 Taylor says bunny hops (they're kind of too big) and a pair of alzuarr Kisslers in size 41 that are WAY TOO TIGHT (holy moly these things are small for being a size 41... but hoping with repeated wear they'll loosen up a little bit), and a few other random brands all around size 9-10 US.


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

How do the lace follies fit compare to patent versions? Do i take my usual size or size up or down? thanks in advance


----------



## Natasha210

hi all
could you please tell me how djalouzi fits? 
I purchased the bille et boule in my usual size and it is too tight (38.5)
will a 39.5 djalouzi be too big?
thanks x

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mal

Qqitzcrystal said:


> How do the lace follies fit compare to patent versions? Do i take my usual size or size up or down? thanks in advance


Ones I tried were tts!


----------



## rooneygirl420

I need some help with Iriza 120 sizing. I bought a pair off eBay that was too good a price to pass up. They’re a 37. 

I have Follies Spikes 100, Choca 100, and Lady Daf all in a 37. I wear a 37.5 in So Kate.

I’m just hoping the Iriza I bought will be a good fit. Any help/sizing advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## BettyLouboo

Fancyschmancey said:


> Hi all, was wondering if anyone can assist with sizing of cataclou espadrilles 60. The website says TTS but I’ve read a review that said they ran 2 sizes small. I have to order from I/s so can’t try then on
> I’m usually a 36 or 36.5 in Pigalles and most loubis. I haven’t bought any flats so not sure how they compare
> Thank you


Has anyone replied to this or did you end up buying them? 
I'm actually wondering about the same exact thing!  I'm trying to buy the cataclou 60mm online also but unsure about the sizing since they're flat. The website says TTS and I read that same review about it being 2 sizes too small so I don't know which way to go on size. I've only purchased heels from CL.  Most of my CL pumps are size 40 (US size 9) so I'm wondering if I should size down to 39 in Cataclous since they're flat sandals or heed the other review that they ran small?


----------



## jenxoxo

I wanted to purchase a pair on a resale site but have never tried them on before. 
I have a 36 in Lady Peep but my feet seem to have grown because I feel like I could use a 36.5 now. 
I wear 36 in So Kates also.
Steve Madden heels I generally wear 6.5
Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Christina2

Hope you find those dear. The heel height is so yummy !


----------



## LolasCloset

have you tried searching the size files here? I'm sure you'll find some info there!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

My UHGs are the Madame Butterfly Booties. 
Want to make sure I get the right size when I actually find them. 
My sizes
- Ron Ron 36.5
- Pigalle 100 37
- Pigalle 120 36
- Decollete 868 Jazz 37.5 (tight, should have gone 38?)
- Decollete 554 36.5
- Ernesta 36.5


----------



## HeelAddict

InAweWithLoubi said:


> My UHGs are the Madame Butterfly Booties.
> Want to make sure I get the right size when I actually find them.
> My sizes
> - Ron Ron 36.5
> - Pigalle 100 37
> - Pigalle 120 36
> - Decollete 868 Jazz 37.5 (tight, should have gone 38?)
> - Decollete 554 36.5
> - Ernesta 36.5


I have the madame butterfly booties (they were my UHG too and luckily managed to find them a few years ago). I got a 39 which is a whole size down from my TTS 40 (also CL TTS). For reference I take a 39 in the old style pigalle 120 and pigalle plato 140, a 40 in the old and new very prive. I hope that helps. Happy hunting x

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Emmtemm

Hi all, I'm looking to buy Christian Louboutin  *Pigalle Follies 85 glitter-embellished pumps.*
I am usually a true size US 7. My feet is normal width. I have a few questions:
1) Does anyone know how Loubs stretch out for glitter pumps (rather than pure leather)?
2) Would it be ok to size 1 whole size up to a 38?
3) Does anyone have a matchesfashion.com coupon code they can spare?  

Thnx


----------



## rooneygirl420

I was thinking of getting a pair of suede Decoltish and was wondering what size to get. 

I have the following (all size 37): Follies Spikes 100, Choca 100, Lady Daf, Iriza 120. 

I size up to a 37.5 in So Kate.


----------



## lowkeyd

I'm looking to buy my first pair but I'm unsure about sizing. I'm a flats person and I wear a 36 in most brands (Aldo, Coach, Michael Kors, etc). I'm looking at a pair of the mix flats.


----------



## jenxoxo

LolasCloset said:


> have you tried searching the size files here? I'm sure you'll find some info there!


Yes. I've searched everywhere  Thank you though!


----------



## lowkeyd

lowkeyd said:


> I'm looking to buy my first pair but I'm unsure about sizing. I'm a flats person and I wear a 36 in most brands (Aldo, Coach, Michael Kors, etc). I'm looking at a pair of the mix flats.


Since I can't edit my post anymore, figured I'd quote to keep it all together.

I went into Neiman Marcus today to try some Louboutins on to get a feel for sizing and heel height, in the event I want to do heels. I tried on what I think was the Eloise in a size 36, which fit perfectly. Still unsure whether I want to size up half a size with the mix flats.

These ones:


----------



## _debi_

Hi all, does anyone have Iriza flats as well as heels?  I have two pairs of the heels and went down a half a size from my usual size on a recommendation which turned out well.  The side cut out makes them feel bigger I found.  Now I'm wondering if I should do the same for the flats?  TIA


----------



## ObsidianDoll

I want to order a pair of So Kate’s in patent leather. I think I might need size 38... If these are just a tiny bit big I can add heel grips.

Other Louboutins I own
- Simple Pumps 100mm size 37.5 in patent leather that are a perfect fit.
- New Declic 120 suede size 37.5 too small, specifically the toebox but also in length.
- Very Prive 120 patent leather size 37 too small, toes gets squashed

Thanks in advance for any advise!


----------



## MiaElisaS

Hello,

I have pretty small feet and need some sizing help. I've the Simple Pump 85 in Patent in 34.5. In the morning I have a slight gap but once my feet start swelling over the day they fit pretty well. I've tried the Fifetish 85 in Patent in 34 and I couldn't get my feet in while the Mlle Menule 55 Velvet Pumps were too big in 34.5.

For reference I've the Jimmy Choo Romy 60 in 34 and I needed insoles so they don't slip and the Lucy 85 where I need heel grips.

Do you need to size up in patent leather? What's the difference between nappa and veau velours when it comes down to size and comfort? Is there any chance that a CL style in 35 will fit me? The selection in 34/34.5 seems to be quite limited.

I've seen some pretty styles on the CL EU websites but sadly they don't come in small sizes. Also, on Net-a-Porter I've seen some styles in 34/34.5 that are not available on the official website. I wonder why is that so.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MiaElisaS

I can't edit my last post, but maybe this helps someone else. So last week I had the chance to stop by a store in London and try on some styles. For the Belle Booties 85 a size 35 fit (so one size up), also the same applied for Patent Pigalle 85. But with them I have to say the toe box still felt very tight. The Decollette 554 85 Patent fit well in a 34.5. The SA was really helpful, she told me for other open styles in veau velours or nappa I would need a 34. Also,as people in Europe tend to have larger feet, they only get a few styles in small sizes for the European stores and website (logical, I am just unlucky with my small feet here in Europe) and the best chance I propably would have in Paris.


----------



## Jasmine Carter

Hello all,

Looking for some advice before I splurge again 

-My normal size is a US Size 7-7.5 (UK size 5-5/12) in non designer/standard heels and flat shoes. 
-Foot width - Wide (I have a wide big toe on both feet). Toe length average) My left foot is wider than my right too! 
-Current CL I own - Lady Peep patent leather size 38.5 - length OK but quite snug around the toe box and in general width. Currently in the position of trying to stretch them out. 
                               Pigalle Follies (100mm) in Dragonfly Glitter size 39 - length slightly bigger but not causing any slippage or hard to walk in, width is also fine. I feel as though these are                                 a good fit but haven't fully broken them in so I am expecting they will stretch. 

I am seeking help with the So Kate 120mm (Nude patent leather) sizing. I have been reading blogs and watching YT videos and I am so unsure whether to stick to a 38.5 or go to 39? Some are saying size up and others are saying stick to current size so I am just very confused. Unfortunately working away from home and no where near any boutiques to try them on . Might mean I am best off not buying until I am back but that is another 10 weeks ugh! I have heard the stories that the So Kates take a bit more skill than normal to walk in so I want to try to ensure I can get them as close to a good fit as possible. Last thing I want is to walk like a newborn giraffe ha! 

Any help much appreciated, sorry if it has been asked plenty of times before (and for blabbering). I did try to use the search function on here and couldn't find any one with the same shoes as me to compare. 

Thank you x


----------



## cadillacclaire

Jasmine Carter said:


> Hello all,
> 
> -My normal size is a US Size 7-7.5 (UK size 5-5/12) in non designer/standard heels and flat shoes.
> -Foot width - Wide (I have a wide big toe on both feet). Toe length average) My left foot is wider than my right too!
> -Current CL I own - Lady Peep patent leather size 38.5 - length OK but quite snug around the toe box and in general width. Currently in the position of trying to stretch them out.
> Pigalle Follies (100mm) in Dragonfly Glitter size 39 - length slightly bigger but not causing any slippage or hard to walk in, width is also fine. I feel as though these are                                 a good fit but haven't fully broken them in so I am expecting they will stretch.
> 
> I am seeking help with the So Kate 120mm (Nude patent leather) sizing. I have been reading blogs and watching YT videos and I am so unsure whether to stick to a 38.5 or go to 39? Some are saying size up and others are saying stick to current size so I am just very confused. Unfortunately working away from home and no where near any boutiques to try them on . Might mean I am best off not buying until I am back but that is another 10 weeks ugh! I have heard the stories that the So Kates take a bit more skill than normal to walk in so I want to try to ensure I can get them as close to a good fit as possible. Last thing I want is to walk like a newborn giraffe ha!
> 
> Thank you x



I would think that if the 39 is a bit big in Follies 100, you should go with a 38.5 in So Kate. The steep pitch pushes your foot forward, so it's pretty easy to get a big gap at the back and start falling out of them. 
If you're a 7-7.5 though, I'm really surprised you're wearing a 39! I'm an 8.5 and my 'usual' Louboutin size is a 39. Goes to show that it's a very personal preference more than a hard science.


----------



## Jasmine Carter

cadillacclaire said:


> I would think that if the 39 is a bit big in Follies 100, you should go with a 38.5 in So Kate. The steep pitch pushes your foot forward, so it's pretty easy to get a big gap at the back and start falling out of them.
> If you're a 7-7.5 though, I'm really surprised you're wearing a 39! I'm an 8.5 and my 'usual' Louboutin size is a 39. Goes to show that it's a very personal preference more than a hard science.



Thank you! To be completely honest the PF were more of an impulse buy as they were the only ones left in stock and I think possibly a limited design. So it could be that the 38.5 may actually fit better. Thanks again, I'll have a look for a 38.5 in So Kates! x


----------



## cadillacclaire

Jasmine Carter said:


> Thank you! To be completely honest the PF were more of an impulse buy as they were the only ones left in stock and I think possibly a limited design. So it could be that the 38.5 may actually fit better. Thanks again, I'll have a look for a 38.5 in So Kates! x


Haha! I do that too! I have several pairs that I snatched up either at a good price or because I couldn't live without them even though they're not the right size at all! 
And of course what's happened? Two of them have popped up in the right size at exactly the same time. 
My poor wallet!


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Hello could someone help me with the sizing for thigh high boots please specifically the Classe or Louise X / XI since there are a few on sale on Tradesey and poshmark. I usually wear 40.5 for so kates.


----------



## cadillacclaire

Does anyone know anything about the sizing for pre-2013 flats? The Pigalle sizing is way bigger than it is now, but is that true for flats as well? I'm eyeballing a pair of Lucifer Bow flats, but if they're similar to the new sizing then there's no chance at all!


----------



## absolutshopper

Hi everyone! I just bought a Lace 554 Decolette 100mm in black today.. I am usually a size 37 but I bought a size 36. 
The 36.5 gives me heel slippage on my left foot. Now that I'm trying the 36 it feels tight. I'm thinking of exchanging it for the 36.5 but the heel slippage is kinda annoying. 

I bought a size down as the lace is not as tight as the leather ones..

Any input will be appreciated! Thanks in advance xx


----------



## LoubiPlugCanada

absolutshopper said:


> Hi everyone! I just bought a Lace 554 Decolette 100mm in black today.. I am usually a size 37 but I bought a size 36.
> The 36.5 gives me heel slippage on my left foot. Now that I'm trying the 36 it feels tight. I'm thinking of exchanging it for the 36.5 but the heel slippage is kinda annoying.
> 
> I bought a size down as the lace is not as tight as the leather ones..
> 
> Any input will be appreciated! Thanks in advance xx



Keep in mind the Rete/Lace WILL NOT STRETCH. So if they are tight now, they will be tight forever. So its up to you if you want the shoe to be tight or you will have to go back to the 36.5 and add a heel grip or half insole. The Decollete usually fits 1/2 size smaller from true CL size so I would say that the 36.5 would be the correct size but again its up to you if you want to add an insole/grippy or taking the 36 and it being tight


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

I am looking at buying the fifi botta ready for Autumn / winter these would be my first boots from Louboutin. I usually take a 40.5 for so kates and pigalles I have large calves. Hows the sizing for these boots in the foot and calf area? Thanks in advance


----------



## La Mars

Hi all!!! 

Looking to buy my first pair of Louboutins ❤️ I went to a local store and tried on a few styles, but I’m still struggling to pick just one and in the correct size. 

I am usually an 8 or 8.5. In Tory Burch Reva flats, I wear an 8.5. In Nine West heels, I typically take an 8. My Birkenstocks are size 38.  I have an average width foot with a narrow heel. I typically gravitate to a more rounded toe because it is more flattering on me. 

*CLs I have tried on:*
**New Simple* patent 100mm - size 38.5 (felt super snug, no heel slippage)
**Simple patent* 100mm - size 39 (felt comfortable, but heel popping out occasionally when walking)
**Décolleté* patent 100mm - sizes 38.5 and 39 (heel was too high and shoe was so narrow and uncomfortable - HATED these!)
**Jumping* patent 100mm - size 38.5 (felt snug but okay)

I am trying to decide between the *New* *Simple* patent 100mm, *Breche* patent 85mm, and the *Merci* *Allen* patent 85mm. I’m looking for a classic, basic, and moderately comfortable shoe that will be a good wardrobe staple.  Any advice on sizing for those three? Can’t seem to find any info or reviews on the Breche and MA. 

Thank you!!!!


----------



## honeybunch

Hi, please could you help with the sizing for the Jonatina 100? My true non-CL size is 38 and I have narrow feet. My So Kate size is 37.5 but they are very tight in patent so maybe should have got 38 but worried I would get heel slippage. Should I get Jonatina in a size 38 or 38.5? Thanks!


----------



## dooneybaby

Please help me! I'm trying to get to the 17th Floor!
I absolutely love these CLBs called 17th Floor , but the only available pair is in a size 37. Neiman's says order a half size up. But has anyone actually tried them on? Can I get away with a full size up?


----------



## A Class Act

Looking to hear for someone who has tried on a pair of New Very Prive heels in 100mm heel. Know CL have changed their fits in various styles in recent times but not see if this is one that fits into that category.

I’m usually a size 41 but the toe box on the 41s is so tight. I know I can stretch them but would prefer to start with the best size first. The 42s are too long and there are no 41.5s to try near me but I’m worried 41.5 might be too long as well.

I called the Las Vegas store yesterday and the lady was very kind in measuring both the 41.5 and 42 length and she said the 41.5 is 11&1/2 inches long and the 42 is 11&3/4 inches long but I’ve got the 41s in front of me and I keep getting a length of 10 inches long so not sure how she was measuring the length!

Has anyone with size 11 feet bought these heels recently and gone up a half size? Is the length ok? Looking for a friend!!

Thanks guys!


----------



## heychar

Hi ladies

I’m posting this question here because I need an urgent answer, in the sizing thread others have asked questions from June/July and no one has answered them.

I’m hoping for some help on the SK
I have the old Pigalle in size 37.5 120mm and lady peep in 38.5 I’m ordering online and I’m not sure what size to order I have short chubby toes but the part past my toes is quite broad.. Do I get a 38 or 38.5 in patent SK? Im so confused as the feedback when I do a general search is a mixed bag

My general and flat shoe size is a tight 38 or perfect Fit 38.5


Please help


xx


----------



## gquinn

heychar said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I’m posting this question here because I need an urgent answer, in the sizing thread others have asked questions from June/July and no one has answered them.
> 
> I’m hoping for some help on the SK
> I have the old Pigalle in size 37.5 120mm and lady peep in 38.5 I’m ordering online and I’m not sure what size to order I have short chubby toes but the part past my toes is quite broad.. Do I get a 38 or 38.5 in patent SK? Im so confused as the feedback when I do a general search is a mixed bag
> 
> My general and flat shoe size is a tight 38 or perfect Fit 38.5
> 
> 
> Please help
> 
> 
> xx



I’m a 37 in the old Pigalle 120 and 38 in Lady Peep. I have patent So Kate’s in 38 and 38.5 but the 38.5 have a slight bit more room so if I had to guess, you would be a 38.5 or 39. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## heychar

gquinn said:


> I’m a 37 in the old Pigalle 120 and 38 in Lady Peep. I have patent So Kate’s in 38 and 38.5 but the 38.5 have a slight bit more room so if I had to guess, you would be a 38.5 or 39.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thank you so much for replying to me hun xx


----------



## jiffer

I am looking at buying a pair of Tuba tall boots. I wear a 36 1/2 in Simples in calf leather or 37 In Simples in patent leather. I was thinking maybe a 37 1/2 in the Tuba boots so I have room for socks. Are Tuba true to size or can I size up? Also are the calf circumference cut smaller or true to size?  I'm a runner and I have bigger calves.


----------



## Luv n bags

jiffer said:


> I am looking at buying a pair of Tuba tall boots. I wear a 36 1/2 in Simples in calf leather or 37 In Simples in patent leather. I was thinking maybe a 37 1/2 in the Tuba boots so I have room for socks. Are Tuba true to size or can I size up? Also are the calf circumference cut smaller or true to size?  I'm a runner and I have bigger calves.



I would size up.  I have larger calves and the Tubas fit.


----------



## Seuk Seuk

Hey guys!!! I have my eye on the so full kate ankle booties (new to 2018) and I’m not sure about sizing. My nearest retailer only carries them in the silver fabric in store and I am looking for the black nappa leather pair that is only sold online. I ordered the black in a size 39 and they were tight. My toes were almost hitting the tip of the shoe and the back of my foot was extremely snug at the heel of the shoe. I have tried wearing them with thin socks because that is my intention with these boots. I feel like I am slipping a bit but the back of my heel is still touching the heel of the shoe while my big toe can almost feel the tip of the shoe. Because the Louboutin website suggests to go a half size up in this style, I decided to return the 39 and order the 39.5. Well, I finally found a pair of 39.5 in the silver fabric and it fit ok (it didn’t feel as secure as the leather pair in a size 39 and I felt like I had a bit of room and with thicker socks, it could work). The only problem is, fabric doesn’t stretch. The boots I want are encrusted with spikes, and I’m afraid of stretching them out too much. I haven’t tried on the black pair in a 39.5 since they haven’t arrived yet but how much will Napa leather stretch??? I have average width feet with long toes. Should I have kept my original size especially if nappa will stretch? If it stretches, will my feet slip forward, giving me a heel gap? I have a few pairs of loubs... pigalle follies patent 100mm Sz 39 (fit but toes are scrunched if I don’t use the sock method before wearing them out/no heel slippage... 39.5 gave me heel slippage), circus city 100mm gold silk/leather Sz 39 (fit like a glove), so Kate’s patent 120 Sz 39.5 (gives me heel slippage), pigalle follies patent 120mm Sz 39.5 (gives me heel slippage), and Baretta spike pumps kid leather Sz 39.5 (I can fit my finger at the back of my heel therefore it’s too big). If anyone knows about so full kate booties or any other Louboutin boot that is similar in style (has them/tried them on) please advise!


----------



## Lipstick and Lollipops

I’ve bought some purple suede Daffodile online (stupid I know having never seen a pair of Loubs in the flesh & therefore not tried them for sizing ) but now I’m panicking a bit. I have bought a size EU38.5 which says it’s a 5.5 in the U.K. I’m generally a 5-6 dependant on the brands - cheap shoes I usually have to size up -  and my feet measure exactly 25cm from heel to the top of the longest toe. Have I buggered myself with these? I’m not even confident in heels lol so I’ll probably snap my ankles but I was desperate to make my first CL purchase I’ve since also been looking at some Pigalle either the 85 or 100 heights and have noticed a lot of comments about these being really tiny too. Sooo my question is am I best do you think getting a 39/39.5 (or bigger??) in both of these styles? My feet aren’t super skinny but they’re not bulky either. The daffodils haven’t been shipped yet so I could possibly cancel that purchase if there’s no way they’ll fit. Thanks in advance for any assistance


----------



## cadillacclaire

Seuk Seuk said:


> Hey guys!!! I have my eye on the so full kate ankle booties (new to 2018) and I’m not sure about sizing. My nearest retailer only carries them in the silver fabric in store and I am looking for the black nappa leather pair that is only sold online. I ordered the black in a size 39 and they were tight. My toes were almost hitting the tip of the shoe and the back of my foot was extremely snug at the heel of the shoe. I have tried wearing them with thin socks because that is my intention with these boots. I feel like I am slipping a bit but the back of my heel is still touching the heel of the shoe while my big toe can almost feel the tip of the shoe. Because the Louboutin website suggests to go a half size up in this style, I decided to return the 39 and order the 39.5. Well, I finally found a pair of 39.5 in the silver fabric and it fit ok (it didn’t feel as secure as the leather pair in a size 39 and I felt like I had a bit of room and with thicker socks, it could work). The only problem is, fabric doesn’t stretch. The boots I want are encrusted with spikes, and I’m afraid of stretching them out too much. I haven’t tried on the black pair in a 39.5 since they haven’t arrived yet but how much will Napa leather stretch??? I have average width feet with long toes. Should I have kept my original size especially if nappa will stretch? If it stretches, will my feet slip forward, giving me a heel gap? I have a few pairs of loubs... pigalle follies patent 100mm Sz 39 (fit but toes are scrunched if I don’t use the sock method before wearing them out/no heel slippage... 39.5 gave me heel slippage), circus city 100mm gold silk/leather Sz 39 (fit like a glove), so Kate’s patent 120 Sz 39.5 (gives me heel slippage), pigalle follies patent 120mm Sz 39.5 (gives me heel slippage), and Baretta spike pumps kid leather Sz 39.5 (I can fit my finger at the back of my heel therefore it’s too big). If anyone knows about so full kate booties or any other Louboutin boot that is similar in style (has them/tried them on) please advise!


I don't have So Kate booties, but I have two pairs of Zermadames which are quite similar. I'm pretty consistently a 39 in Louboutins, but I have one pair in a 39 and the other in a 39.5. The larger size is definitely more comfortable, especially as I like to wear thin socks. The extra room is negligible lengthwise but the extra room at the instep is so much better for me. Don't worry about heel slippage, as they're boots. I think you'll be just fine with the 39.5!


----------



## jwilk241

Hi! I’m looking at getting my first pair of CL’s for my birthday but I’m torn in sizing. I’ll be getting the Pigalle 100 in black patent. I’m a US size 7.5 in all my heels and shoes. I have normal width feet (not narrow but not wide. Converse are comfortable for me after a few wears if that helps). Unfortunately I’m not located near any stores that carry CL in store. Should I go with a 37.5 or size down half a size to 37? I don’t mind doing any exchange if necessary but I’d like to get it right the first time if possible LOL


----------



## Mirrcat

Hi, I'm after some advice for sizing of the CL Crossfliketa 100. I'm usually a 35.5 in CL (cross blake, tchicaboum) but there is only a 35 in Crossfliketa available on my local site. Does it run any different in terms of width? My feet tend to be a bit wider at the front
I tried Decolette in 35 and the width is a bit tight but length ok. 
Thank you!


----------



## jiffer

I wanting to buy these boots but I'm not sure what size to get. I wear a 36 1/2 in Simples in napa leather and 37 Simples in patent leather. 
Does anyone own these?  Should I size up to the 37 so I have room for socks?


----------



## Natasha210

jwilk241 said:


> Hi! I’m looking at getting my first pair of CL’s for my birthday but I’m torn in sizing. I’ll be getting the Pigalle 100 in black patent. I’m a US size 7.5 in all my heels and shoes. I have normal width feet (not narrow but not wide. Converse are comfortable for me after a few wears if that helps). Unfortunately I’m not located near any stores that carry CL in store. Should I go with a 37.5 or size down half a size to 37? I don’t mind doing any exchange if necessary but I’d like to get it right the first time if possible LOL


Hi I am US 7.5 to US 8
38 fits me but I prefer 38.5


----------



## Seuk Seuk

cadillacclaire said:


> I don't have So Kate booties, but I have two pairs of Zermadames which are quite similar. I'm pretty consistently a 39 in Louboutins, but I have one pair in a 39 and the other in a 39.5. The larger size is definitely more comfortable, especially as I like to wear thin socks. The extra room is negligible lengthwise but the extra room at the instep is so much better for me. Don't worry about heel slippage, as they're boots. I think you'll be just fine with the 39.5!


Thanks for the advice! I ended up getting both the 39 and 39.5 and tried them on for several days to see which one would work out best. I kept the 39s and ended up returning the 39.5 because they started to stretch into a more snug 39.5 after a couple of wears and walking on carpet. I feel more secure in the 39s compared to the rolling/wobbling effect the 39.5 gave at first try. I’m sure the 39.5 would have stretched into a 40 which would have made them too big after a few wears.


----------



## Seuk Seuk

absolutshopper said:


> Hi everyone! I just bought a Lace 554 Decolette 100mm in black today.. I am usually a size 37 but I bought a size 36.
> The 36.5 gives me heel slippage on my left foot. Now that I'm trying the 36 it feels tight. I'm thinking of exchanging it for the 36.5 but the heel slippage is kinda annoying.
> 
> I bought a size down as the lace is not as tight as the leather ones..
> 
> Any input will be appreciated! Thanks in advance xx


In my opinion, I’d rather have a tighter shoe than have heel slippage because even with a 100mm heel, I’d be afraid that my ankle may roll since my foot isn’t gripping the shoe. However, if it feels too tight to the point of having pain, then I would either size up and use the inserts and be extremely careful while walking or try on another pair of 36 and 36.5 of that shoe. Remember, just because it’s the same shoe in the same size, it doesn’t mean that they will fit the same. Each shoe is hand crafted and will have a few millimeters to a few centimeters of a difference even though they are technically the same size. I just bought a pair of so kate booties and the right side is a couple centimeters longer than the left foot. I tried on another pair of the same size in the same shoe and that also had a length difference but felt much better when walking. If you see a pair you like, always ask to see if they have another pair of the shoe in the same size. The SAs who are extremely knowledgeable about CL shoes will know exactly why you want to try on the same pair of the same size. Most louboutins shoes are never equal to their counterpart. I have many CLs that have one shoe longer than the other even though they are all size 39. No CL is ever exactly the same.


----------



## Seuk Seuk

jwilk241 said:


> Hi! I’m looking at getting my first pair of CL’s for my birthday but I’m torn in sizing. I’ll be getting the Pigalle 100 in black patent. I’m a US size 7.5 in all my heels and shoes. I have normal width feet (not narrow but not wide. Converse are comfortable for me after a few wears if that helps). Unfortunately I’m not located near any stores that carry CL in store. Should I go with a 37.5 or size down half a size to 37? I don’t mind doing any exchange if necessary but I’d like to get it right the first time if possible LOL


Getting it right the first time around is like trying to find a needle in a haystack (for me anyway) lol. I wear a size US 9 and took a size 39 in the few pairs of pigalles I own. I have tried sizing up half a size like the Louboutin website suggests but that actually gave me heel slippage when walking. Loubs are meant to be worn like gloves (uncomfortable gloves) on your feet. They should feel snug and your feet should be secure while walking. Patent leather also doesn’t stretch too well for me but that’s only because I don’t wear these shoes often. I have heard that when you wear them all the time, they’ll start to mold and conform to your feet so just keep these things in mind when deciding on a size.


----------



## goldenfountain

I need help on the Pigalle Plato 100 (patent) sizing please. I'm deciding between 34 and 34.5.

My size reference:
- Pigalle 85 (patent): 34.5 (35 about 1/2 size large for me, with insole cushions they felt fine and don't slip)
- Decollete 554 (patent) 100: 34.5 - still 1/2 size large for me
- Iriza 70 (patent): 34 but still 1/2 size large for me , however 34 is their smallest size

For other brands pumps, I'm a 34 for Manolo Blahnik Hangisi and Gianvito Rossi, 34.5 for Manolo Blahnik BB pumps 105, 35 for Valentino.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Seuk Seuk

goldenfountain said:


> I need help on the Pigalle Plato 100 (patent) sizing please. I'm deciding between 34 and 34.5.
> 
> My size reference:
> - Pigalle 85 (patent): 34.5 (35 about 1/2 size large for me, with insole cushions they felt fine and don't slip)
> - Decollete 554 (patent) 100: 34.5 - still 1/2 size large for me
> - Iriza 70 (patent): 34 but still 1/2 size large for me , however 34 is their smallest size
> 
> For other brands pumps, I'm a 34 for Manolo Blahnik Hangisi and Gianvito Rossi, 34.5 for Manolo Blahnik BB pumps 105, 35 for Valentino.
> Thanks a lot!



If the pigalle 85mm is a perfect fit in the 34.5, I would get either the same size and use sole inserts as the shoes start to stretch and mold to your feet or a half size down and use the sock method to break them in if they feel too tight in the toe box in the 100mm. The 100s have a higher heel therefore have a higher arch and steeper incline. This makes your feet slide forward which can give you a heel gap and cause heel slippage. I take all my closed toe 100s in a 39 because the 39.5 gives me heel slippage immediately after one wear.


----------



## goldenfountain

Seuk Seuk said:


> If the pigalle 85mm is a perfect fit in the 34.5, I would get either the same size and use sole inserts as the shoes start to stretch and mold to your feet or a half size down and use the sock method to break them in if they feel too tight in the toe box in the 100mm. The 100s have a higher heel therefore have a higher arch and steeper incline. This makes your feet slide forward which can give you a heel gap and cause heel slippage. I take all my closed toe 100s in a 39 because the 39.5 gives me heel slippage immediately after one wear.


Thank you! I have the pigalle 85mm in the size 35 and they were about 1/2 size big on me, so I put insoles in and they fit perfectly, that's why I thought my true size for them would be 34.5. 
Wondering with the plato 100, because of the front platform, the heel arch would be similar to the pigalle 85?


----------



## Seuk Seuk

goldenfountain said:


> Thank you! I have the pigalle 85mm in the size 35 and they were about 1/2 size big on me, so I put insoles in and they fit perfectly, that's why I thought my true size for them would be 34.5.
> Wondering with the plato 100, because of the front platform, the heel arch would be similar to the pigalle 85?


I believe the heel is longer with the 100 because of the platform and therefore will feel like walking on 100 instead of 85. I would personally get the 34.5 and see how they feel. If they are way too tight, I would exchange them for the 35 and use inserts.


----------



## goldenfountain

Seuk Seuk said:


> I believe the heel is longer with the 100 because of the platform and therefore will feel like walking on 100 instead of 85. I would personally get the 34.5 and see how they feel. If they are way too tight, I would exchange them for the 35 and use inserts.


Ohhh I see. That's a good insight! I haven't owned any Loubs with platforms so I don't know. Thank you! I'll go for 34.5 with insoles (if they're still a bit big) then, for more comfort! Thank you again!


----------



## Seuk Seuk

goldenfountain said:


> Ohhh I see. That's a good insight! I haven't owned any Loubs with platforms so I don't know. Thank you! I'll go for 34.5 with insoles (if they're still a bit big) then, for more comfort! Thank you again!


You’re welcome.


----------



## Frivole88

hello, it's my first time to buy Louboutin slip-on sneakers. I am between 6 and 6.5 but i am mostly size 6 in designer brands. In CL simple pumps i am 6.5 but in their peep toe pumps i am size 6. what size should i get? thanks!


----------



## Seuk Seuk

kristinlorraine said:


> hello, it's my first time to buy Louboutin slip-on sneakers. I am between 6 and 6.5 but i am mostly size 6 in designer brands. In CL simple pumps i am 6.5 but in their peep toe pumps i am size 6. what size should i get? thanks!


I went up half a size in my Louboutin sneakers. I’m a true 9 in all my louboutins but purchased a 9.5 in my sneakers so I can wear them with socks.


----------



## KittieKelly

I need help on sizing CL Loubi Kraft Pigelle Follies 100 (PVC). Do they run bigger, smaller, or the same as Patent Leather PF's 100's?

Thanks


----------



## aethra21

Hi ladies, I just went to my local Loubi store.  My normal “other brand” size ranges 36 to 36.5, but I define my true to size as 36.5.  I find that the Pigalle patent leather 100mm is true to size for me (36.5), the décolleté 554 100mm in patent leather is half size smaller (36) - but I can do 36.5 with toe pad + heel liner but the very new prive platform 120mm in patent is half size larger (37).

Hope this helps whoever is shopping the current range online.  I think it is best to try in person.  The sizing down for Decollete 554 is a big surprise for me. But very pleasant because at half a size smaller it has a cute short toe box length like the Pigalle in size 36.5 but the awesome tapered heel that makes the décolleté so special!


----------



## pennylucy

Hi everyone,

I am in Canada and am hoping to a pair of suede Decollete 85mm for my wedding. Unfortunately, the only place I've seen them is Bergdorf Goodman online and the smallest is a size 35. I have two pairs of the patent Simple Pump 85mm in size 34.5 that fit perfectly. Would the size 34 Decolette be too large? I've read that you should size down for Decollete, is that true? Being in Canada, it'll be a huge hassle to return them to Bergdorf's if they don't work so any help would be appreciated!

Thank you.


----------



## soundtrek

Hello fellow Louboutin lovers.  I would like to get some advice on sizing for So Kates please from the experts in this forum.  Following the guidelines in the first post here is my info:

Normal US size - 9.5
Foot width - average to wide
CLs I already own - Decollete black Jazz - 40, Iowa Zeppa black patent - 40.5, Fernando - 40, Pigalle 120 black patent (original straight heel style) - 38.5.

The Decollete's are my most comfortable and best fitting of all the above, followed by the Iowa Zeppa's then the Pigalle's, and last the Fernando's.  This may be TMI, but more days than not, I experience some heel slipping with my Pigalle's, but I don't think my foot would squeeze into a size 38.  However there are some days when my feet might be a little swollen and the Pigalle's feel tight.  I have never experienced heel slipping with the Decollete's.

I hope I have provided enough information to help with a sizing recommendation.  If any additional information is needed please let me know.  Thank you all in advance for you help.

Happy Thanksgiving to you all!


----------



## destine2b

pennylucy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am in Canada and am hoping to a pair of suede Decollete 85mm for my wedding. Unfortunately, the only place I've seen them is Bergdorf Goodman online and the smallest is a size 35. I have two pairs of the patent Simple Pump 85mm in size 34.5 that fit perfectly. Would the size 34 Decolette be too large? I've read that you should size down for Decollete, is that true? Being in Canada, it'll be a huge hassle to return them to Bergdorf's if they don't work so any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Thank you.



I am having the same issue. I am a true 34. Not sure if Décolleté runs big! Can’t you order from the CL website?


----------



## heychar

Hi ladies could you help me with the 
Degrastrass sizing I wear a 38.5 in lady peep (38.5 is my true size) 
I was wondering if I should half size up on these particular shoes since the toes are on display through the plastic I don’t want them to look squished but also worry about heel slippage


----------



## tachanka

I want to make a girlfriend a gift Pigalle Follies 100 or 120.
Or even so Kate 120.
Now she has Lady Peep 39.5.
What size to buy? In the size chart on the first page, these models are missing.


----------



## LoubyLou2004

Hi ladies,

Please could you help me with sizing for CL Bip Bip Trainers (sneakers). I’m usually a size US7.5/EU38/UK5 in most shoes but I wear a US 8 in my Pigalles and Décolleté 554 but I get a little heel slippage, so could probably have gone TTS.

Do you know if the sneakers run TTS or if I should size up or down. I find converse sneakers or round toe flats are sometimes a little short in the toe box and my toes touch the end when I walk so usually end up with half a size up.

Any help would be very much appreciated!

I’ve attached a photo of the ones I’m hoping to bid on. These are a US7.5/EU38/UK5.

Kind regards x


----------



## Natasha210

LoubyLou2004 said:


> View attachment 4269601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please could you help me with sizing for CL Bip Bip Trainers (sneakers). I’m usually a size US7.5/EU38/UK5 in most shoes but I wear a US 8 in my Pigalles and Décolleté 554 but I get a little heel slippage, so could probably have gone TTS.
> 
> Do you know if the sneakers run TTS or if I should size up or down. I find converse sneakers or round toe flats are sometimes a little short in the toe box and my toes touch the end when I walk so usually end up with half a size up.
> 
> Any help would be very much appreciated!
> 
> I’ve attached a photo of the ones I’m hoping to bid on. These are a US7.5/EU38/UK5.
> 
> Kind regards x


I am a 38 in decollette, 38.5 in pigalles and I have the bip bip in 38.
I am a UK5 US 7.5 to sometimes 8


----------



## mmonk

I am a US size 9 with medium width ft and purchases two sizes a 39 and a 40 and will send one pair back.   The 39 fits heel to toe but is really tight at toe area.  The 40 is a little loose on the heel and slightly less tight on toe.    I am not sure which to keep the 39 or 40.  Do i just break in the 39 and it will fit better or keep the 40 or will the slight space on my heel increase once they are broken in.  Its not so lose now that it comes off or anything but afraid once broken it it may be a bigger gap and look bad.    I can probably add a heel pad .   Not sure what size to keep please help


----------



## Reesie818

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum and to the CL world.
I am wondering if I should give up on finding a pair of So Kates that fit properly . I don't know seasons in the pairs I have; I got all of them from consignment places .
I am usually a solid 8.5 M in other brands; 9 in pointy-toe shoes (I have chicken nugget toes ). I'm a 40 in Aldo, 8.5/9 in other brands.

As far as CL, I have a pair of Pigalles Follies, 120 mm, nude-ish with multicolor spikes, size 39. Toe box is tight, but not unbearable; the bigger problem with those is that they slip off my heel frequently. I have a pair of SK, 150mm i think, matte neon pink with a white patent heel, 39.5. I can get my feet in them and walk fairly well for a while, but toe movement is extremely limited. I just got a pair of SK decoltish, a cork look with gold accents throughout, 40.5. Gorgeous! But the toe box is freakishly narrow. My left foot (the longer foot) gets in the shoe fine but it is tight. I can move those toes. My RIGHT foot, however (the wider foot) can barely get in the shoe at all. I'm so annoyed because I love them,  but they are just too tight. Should I size up again, or are So Kates just too narrow for chicken nugget toes?


----------



## thesassygirl2

Hello!
I have a quick question about Pigalle Follies.  I have all sorts of heels and boots from CL, but no Pigalle Follies yet!  I was anti-pointed toe heels for the longest time.  I've somewhat converted and am looking to buy my first pair of Pigalle Follies.  It sounds like a lot of people are going up half a size from their CL sizing. Is this right?  I'm a 37.5 in CLs.  Should I size up to a 38 for Pigalle Follie?  

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## sharon100

thesassygirl2 said:


> Hello!
> I have a quick question about Pigalle Follies.  I have all sorts of heels and boots from CL, but no Pigalle Follies yet!  I was anti-pointed toe heels for the longest time.  I've somewhat converted and am looking to buy my first pair of Pigalle Follies.  It sounds like a lot of people are going up half a size from their CL sizing. Is this right?  I'm a 37.5 in CLs.  Should I size up to a 38 for Pigalle Follie?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


Hi and congratulations for becoming converted on pointy toes ,  I personally think it's better to wear pointy toe pumps on the snug side so the toes form there own support in the toe area and this helps limit the feet sliding forward and causing the arch of your foot not to contour to the instep,  but I know  not all people will cope with the breaking in period  but also if your not used to pointy toe pumps they will feel strange at first even if you size up .5 , good luck and enjoy  .


----------



## kadz

Does anyone have any experience with the ostri sling? I’m looking at a pair but they’re a half size smaller than the pair I wear in so Kate’s. My so mates are actually a bit large. I have heel slippage but they’re barely wide enough so I’m wondering if the ostri is narrower? I also have the tchicaboum and those are wide enough at a full size smaller than my so kates.


----------



## kadz

kadz said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the ostri sling? I’m looking at a pair but they’re a half size smaller than the pair I wear in so Kate’s. My so mates are actually a bit large. I have heel slippage but they’re barely wide enough so I’m wondering if the ostri is narrower? I also have the tchicaboum and those are wide enough at a full size smaller than my so kates.


Also curious about sizing on the Forgeron pair. Are these two pairs usually larger due to being sling backs or tighter?


----------



## Jpurse

Hi guys!!

CL first timer here. 

I am a 37.5 in YSL tribute 105 sandals. I have a narrow to normal width foot. 

What would my CL Pigalle Follies 105 size be?

Thank you so much!


----------



## PrairieBagurl

Hello,

Can anyone help me with sizing of the Tuctivista? I I’m looking at pair size 35. I’m size 35.5 but I’ve sized down in the So Kate to a 35, as there is much heel gap in the 35.5. 

Does the tuctivista run small? 

Thanx


----------



## princesshockey

Wondering if Pigalles just won't ever work for me.  (Wondering this, of course, after buying an unreturnable pair but by far and above my favorite Loubs that have ever been made in the history of ever, rainbow patent)

I have Disco Booties in 41, I have room for days, I usually end up wearing socks, could even wear thick socks.
I have Simple Pumps 70mm in 41, fourth toe is a little pinched but all toes lay flat, no slippage.
I have unknowns that were given to me, similar to a simple pump 70mm but with a skinnier heel, 41, fourth toe is a little pinched but all toes lay flat, no slippage.
I have Biancas in 41.5, toes lay flat but there's slippage so I have to put something in the heel to prevent it.  

So I bought these Pigalles in a 41, and the toes are crazy piched.  Big toe and second toe lay flat, 3rd/4th are bent, pinky is fine.  I have a little bit of bunions from ice skating but that doesn't bother me..just affects the look.  Attached a photo.  I've read that there will be a little bit of stretching but not too much with the patent.  

Am I just out of luck for pigalles?  Won't be able to find them in another size most likely, I'll just have to sell them.  

I have a tough time finding my size since I'm on the bigger end of the spectrum, I guess I need to head to Neimans and try on some pigalles in a 41.5 if they have any.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hello, Ladies! I have been thinking of getting Pigalle 100 but changed my mind. I am now more into Pigalle 85 as I prefer my shoes to be comfortable and wearable the whole day. I am just so confused about the sizing. I am in the US size 6.5, UK size 4, EU size 37, but in Pradas size 36,5 for references. I wear Valentino Rockstud kitten heels in size 37, though. I have tried Pigalle 100, 37 is a bit lose and I get heel slippage. I tried 36,5 and they fit perfectly even though the toe box is too narrow. I also tried 36, it fits but my toes hurt like crazy. I tried Pigalle 85 in 37 and it fits really snug and the toe box, though tight, is still comfortable. I couldn't find Pigalle 85 in 36,5 anywhere to try on. The thing is, I read on the internet that with Pigalle you most likely have to size down. Should I get Pigalle 85 in 37? Or should I get it in 36 and break it in until the shoe stretches?


----------



## princesshockey

I went and tried on a pair of Pigalle 100s at Neimans today in a 41.5, and there's about a 1/2 inch gap on the heel so definite heel slippage, whereas the pair of 41s I have at home, I can barely get on, heh.  Oh well.   I think the Pigalles are just not for me...I've always thought my feet were pretty normal but I guess I have long toes.

The sales guy at Neimans and I had a good chuckle about how ridiculously off the sizes are on louboutins =P


----------



## dangerouscurves

princesshockey said:


> I went and tried on a pair of Pigalle 100s at Neimans today in a 41.5, and there's about a 1/2 inch gap on the heel so definite heel slippage, whereas the pair of 41s I have at home, I can barely get on, heh.  Oh well.   I think the Pigalles are just not for me...I've always thought my feet were pretty normal but I guess I have long toes.
> 
> The sales guy at Neimans and I had a good chuckle about how ridiculously off the sizes are on louboutins =P



How long have you had your Pigalle?


----------



## princesshockey

dangerouscurves said:


> How long have you had your Pigalle?


Just got them a week ago, haven't worn them yet.  They're new but I bought them from someone, not a store.   I think I'm going to sell them and go try on a different style, maybe the Iriza since it has a longer toe box.


----------



## dangerouscurves

princesshockey said:


> Just got them a week ago, haven't worn them yet.  They're new but I bought them from someone, not a store.   I think I'm going to sell them and go try on a different style, maybe the Iriza since it has a longer toe box.



I've read on the internet and watch the YouTube and everyone says it'll stretch only after a couple of wear. Even in this forum one lady said her Pigalle was so painful at first but now it fits her the best. Pigalle is the most comfortable heels Luxmom on youtube has ever had. I'd give them a try, you still can sell them later.


----------



## sharon100

I totally agree with Dangerouscurves try wearing them at home you will be amazed how pigalle's mold to your feet , I have definitely not got normal shape feet yet I broke in a extremely painful pair and after they was the most comfortable designer shoe I own, persevere it will be worth it ! .


----------



## sharon100

dangerouscurves said:


> Hello, Ladies! I have been thinking of getting Pigalle 100 but changed my mind. I am now more into Pigalle 85 as I prefer my shoes to be comfortable and wearable the whole day. I am just so confused about the sizing. I am in the US size 6.5, UK size 4, EU size 37, but in Pradas size 36,5 for references. I wear Valentino Rockstud kitten heels in size 37, though. I have tried Pigalle 100, 37 is a bit lose and I get heel slippage. I tried 36,5 and they fit perfectly even though the toe box is too narrow. I also tried 36, it fits but my toes hurt like crazy. I tried Pigalle 85 in 37 and it fits really snug and the toe box, though tight, is still comfortable. I couldn't find Pigalle 85 in 36,5 anywhere to try on. The thing is, I read on the internet that with Pigalle you most likely have to size down. Should I get Pigalle 85 in 37? Or should I get it in 36 and break it in until the shoe stretches?





princesshockey said:


> Wondering if Pigalles just won't ever work for me.  (Wondering this, of course, after buying an unreturnable pair but by far and above my favorite Loubs that have ever been made in the history of ever, rainbow patent)
> 
> I have Disco Booties in 41, I have room for days, I usually end up wearing socks, could even wear thick socks.
> I have Simple Pumps 70mm in 41, fourth toe is a little pinched but all toes lay flat, no slippage.
> I have unknowns that were given to me, similar to a simple pump 70mm but with a skinnier heel, 41, fourth toe is a little pinched but all toes lay flat, no slippage.
> I have Biancas in 41.5, toes lay flat but there's slippage so I have to put something in the heel to prevent it.
> 
> So I bought these Pigalles in a 41, and the toes are crazy piched.  Big toe and second toe lay flat, 3rd/4th are bent, pinky is fine.  I have a little bit of bunions from ice skating but that doesn't bother me..just affects the look.  Attached a photo.  I've read that there will be a little bit of stretching but not too much with the patent.
> 
> Am I just out of luck for pigalles?  Won't be able to find them in another size most likely, I'll just have to sell them.
> 
> I have a tough time finding my size since I'm on the bigger end of the spectrum, I guess I need to head to Neimans and try on some pigalles in a 41.5 if they have any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319463


They look lovely on you the fit looks fine,I have quite big bunions and I can wear a size smaller than I take in Prada etc there truly amazing on you !


----------



## princesshockey

Ok you guys have me convinced to keep! I did just get a shoe stretcher in so I'm going to pop it in the toe box and help it along!


----------



## LoubNoob

Hi Ladies,

Hoping you can help a noob out. Having made some expensive mistakes as listed below, I came across this forum. You’ve given some great advice so I’m hoping you can sort me out. Mistakes made:

Bianca 140  black patent size 40.5. Waaay too big - sold on
Bianca 140 nude patent size 40. Were ok now have stretched but too lovely to sell so I’m using foot petals
So Kate 120 black patent size 40. Same as above. Except even lovelier (you knew that though )
I have a pair of Bianca in black patent size 39 on their way so fingers crossed for me.

I also have Bianca booties in 40.5 veau velours but these are ok as they are boots. Go figure!

Thing is, I really love the Fifi 100 and the Dorissima 100 but can’t figure out the size. I’ve worked out that my size (24 cm length) is most likely a UK 6.5 and I thought I was a 7. All my cheap shoes are. Lol.

Can anyone please advise as to what size I might pick.

Many thanks from a total Noob x


----------



## lestylet

cadillacclaire said:


> I generally wear a US 8.5, and I wear a 39 in both Pigalle Follies and So Kate. I bought a pair of Seava (super fun cherry print!) in a 38.5 and they're a bit tight. If they'd been available I think I'd have been happier with a 39.



Would you say Seava runs small? I'm looking at a pair online and unsure about sizing. I'm normally 36.5-37 in heels, wondering if 38 sneakers would be too big? I wear a 7 in US sneakers. I tried Gondoliere in 37.5 and they were great, I tried Pik Boat in 37 and they were too short, and I tried Veira in 37 and they were way too short. Any tips would help!


----------



## beezeebuzz

Hi I'm sure this has been asked a million times but please help.

I own the Classic pigalle 120mm in a 39 i think it fits great (was tight to start with but now fits snug) only thing is walking is almost impossible. I want to down size the heel to a 100mm.
Looking to get the pigalle follies in 100mm, what size is recommended?

I also have the Decollete 868 in kid leather in a 39.5 which is my perfect fit shoe, so comfy to me! And also Bambou in black suede in a 39.


----------



## Lustforluxe

Hey all. Sorry I am new to the forum but been a lurker for years. I'm looking to purchase a pair of Valentino rockstuds but not sure to get 34.5 or 35*
For reference I wear a 34.5 in all Louboutins including both pigalles, simple pump and so kate. But I wear a 35 for tribute ysl and a 34 for anything Manolo Blahnik. Any idea? No stores near me have a size that small for me to try. Any suggestions will help! Thanks


----------



## Jennax4

jenxoxo said:


> I wanted to purchase a pair on a resale site but have never tried them on before.
> I have a 36 in Lady Peep but my feet seem to have grown because I feel like I could use a 36.5 now.
> I wear 36 in So Kates also.
> Steve Madden heels I generally wear 6.5
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046663


You probably have these by now! But... I just purchased preowned Vampanodos and for me, they run big! I'm a US size 6.5 and buy CL's in sizes 36.5 to 37.5 depending on the style. I purchased these online in 36.5 nervous they would be too small. They fit comfortably and are maybe even a touch big! Good to know as I found a teal pair in 37.5 but definitely won't bother with those!


----------



## Chanieish

Hi!

Can anyone help me with the sizing of the Pigalle Follies Feerica shoe? Or the Follies Strass with the mesh upper? I am trying to buy a pair off eBay since it is sold out of stores. I wear a 37.5 in leather Pigalles/Follies and purchased a 38.5 (only one available). I’m hoping the style runs reeeeally small. 

Thanks!


----------



## LoubNoob

Following on from my last post, the Bianca 140 patent in a 39 arrived! They are so nice. Tight in the toe at first but loosening up nicely with wear. Feels like there's a slight heel gap developing but I can use a foot petal or something to sort that. I guess that I could maybe have gone to a 38.5 but that would have been too much pain I think .

So the follow up to this is what size would you recommend in the Pigalle Follies 100 Nicograf patent please? I'm assuming a 39 but as I have to order online I thought I'd see if one of you more knowledgeable ladies might have any thoughts.

Thanks in advance - the red sole addiction has begun. LOL


----------



## gelabela

Hi! I am looking to buy a pair of the Follies Strass Crystal Mesh Pumps.  I have no idea what size to get.  I saw a few blog posts and some say true to size while others say size up 1/2 to a whole size in these shoes.  Has anyone purchased them?  What size do you recommend?  
Here's the link:  https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/1098312

I typically wear a size 7.5 in most shoes and I have to size up to an 8 for others.  My feet are M width.
Gianvito Rossi = Open toe sandals 37.5, boots and pumps 38 (although the plexi pumps, I think I should have gotten the 37.5, they stretched alot after wearing them)
CL = Size 38 boots and pumps
Valentino = 38
Stuart Weitzman = 37.5 (all sandals, pumps and boots)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Natasha210

gelabela said:


> Hi! I am looking to buy a pair of the Follies Strass Crystal Mesh Pumps.  I have no idea what size to get.  I saw a few blog posts and some say true to size while others say size up 1/2 to a whole size in these shoes.  Has anyone purchased them?  What size do you recommend?
> Here's the link:  https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/1098312
> 
> I typically wear a size 7.5 in most shoes and I have to size up to an 8 for others.  My feet are M width.
> Gianvito Rossi = Open toe sandals 37.5, boots and pumps 38 (although the plexi pumps, I think I should have gotten the 37.5, they stretched alot after wearing them)
> CL = Size 38 boots and pumps
> Valentino = 38
> Stuart Weitzman = 37.5 (all sandals, pumps and boots)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I would go a 38 they fit TTS 
If most of your CL are 38 then a 38 will fit well. They do not stretch as much as they are mesh. 
I am a 38 to  38.5 in CL I got a 38.5 85mm height. 38 also fit but preferred the looser fit


----------



## Natasha210

LoubNoob said:


> Following on from my last post, the Bianca 140 patent in a 39 arrived! They are so nice. Tight in the toe at first but loosening up nicely with wear. Feels like there's a slight heel gap developing but I can use a foot petal or something to sort that. I guess that I could maybe have gone to a 38.5 but that would have been too much pain I think .
> 
> So the follow up to this is what size would you recommend in the Pigalle Follies 100 Nicograf patent please? I'm assuming a 39 but as I have to order online I thought I'd see if one of you more knowledgeable ladies might have any thoughts.
> 
> Thanks in advance - the red sole addiction has begun. LOL


I would go 39 they are a more narrow fit compared to Bianca 140.
For reference I wore a 38 in Bianca 140. I purchased 38 in follies but prefer a 38.5.


----------



## lestylet

primah said:


> has anyone tried on the survivita and know how these run? these will be my first CLs so i'm unsure about the sizing.
> generally i'm a size 7 US in most 'non-designer' brands..
> TIA!



Did you ever get a response to this? I have the same question! I'm looking at a second hand pair but not sure how the sizing is.


----------



## lestylet

dangerouscurves said:


> Hello, Ladies! I have been thinking of getting Pigalle 100 but changed my mind. I am now more into Pigalle 85 as I prefer my shoes to be comfortable and wearable the whole day. I am just so confused about the sizing. I am in the US size 6.5, UK size 4, EU size 37, but in Pradas size 36,5 for references. I wear Valentino Rockstud kitten heels in size 37, though. I have tried Pigalle 100, 37 is a bit lose and I get heel slippage. I tried 36,5 and they fit perfectly even though the toe box is too narrow. I also tried 36, it fits but my toes hurt like crazy. I tried Pigalle 85 in 37 and it fits really snug and the toe box, though tight, is still comfortable. I couldn't find Pigalle 85 in 36,5 anywhere to try on. The thing is, I read on the internet that with Pigalle you most likely have to size down. Should I get Pigalle 85 in 37? Or should I get it in 36 and break it in until the shoe stretches?



Your sizing sounds a lot like mine! Hopefully this will be helpful:

I have suede Pigalle Follies 85mm in size 36.5, and nappa leather Pigalle 85mm in size 37. For me, the 37 is a tad bit too big and I get a little heel slippage but I got them anyway because they were the last pair left. I wouldn't worry too much about the toe box being tight because it will stretch with wear and conform to your foot. So in my opinion, I think you should get it in 36.5!  The 85mm heel height is amazingly comfortable—I recommend it if you want to be able to wear them for the whole day, especially at work.


----------



## LoubNoob

Natasha210 said:


> I would go 39 they are a more narrow fit compared to Bianca 140.
> For reference I wore a 38 in Bianca 140. I purchased 38 in follies but prefer a 38.5.



Thanks Natasha. I bagged a bargain pair of Pigalle 100 in a 39 from eBay and with a little stretching in the toe box they'll be fine. I think I'll order the Follies in a 39 too.


----------



## Nami13

Add me to the list of confused CL desiring souls. I am usually a US size 5. But that can vary. I take a 5.5 in Sam Edelman, 5 in  Tory Burch heels. 
 I tried on the CL pigalle in a size 35.5 and it was snug not uncomfortable. I figured it would stretch some.  
I had to size down to 35 for the 100mm Valentino rockstuds. 
Which size (regular) pigalle should I get? The pair I’m considering is kid leather. I wouldn’t say I have narrow toes but I don’t have wide feet either. Yes they do swell after a whole day of being out and about.


----------



## dangerouscurves

lestylet said:


> Your sizing sounds a lot like mine! Hopefully this will be helpful:
> 
> I have suede Pigalle Follies 85mm in size 36.5, and nappa leather Pigalle 85mm in size 37. For me, the 37 is a tad bit too big and I get a little heel slippage but I got them anyway because they were the last pair left. I wouldn't worry too much about the toe box being tight because it will stretch with wear and conform to your foot. So in my opinion, I think you should get it in 36.5!  The 85mm heel height is amazingly comfortable—I recommend it if you want to be able to wear them for the whole day, especially at work.



Thank you so much for the reply. I really, really appreciate it!


----------



## scarletforever

hello ladies.

my shoe size is 36.5 -37.

i have narrow feet, but got normal size toes (not as narrow as my feet)
my feet length is about 22.5cm (8.85-9 inches) from toe to ankle.

after lots of investigation and looking over so many preloved cl shoes (since i'm too picky and wanted something really special as my first pumps) i am planning to buy these babes (they are brand new )

these are my very first (to be) heels from cl. i own a pair of louis sneakers in 37 and a pair of pvc ballerina pointed toe flats in 36.5 and they are perfect fit.

i never owned/tried on christian louboutin heels before. but i own couple of jimmy choos (heels) in 36, one pair is too small because the toe box is really small, but the others are fine.

i usually wear 36 heels and sometimes 36.5. 37 heels slip a little bit out of my feet and i need to apply a shoe pad. but i have a pair of jimmy choos, which looks exactly the same as this style and they are uncomfortable and too small in the toe box area, they have an awkwardly narrow and small toe box) but the other pointed toes in 36 that i own are perfect fits.

the lady who is selling these online, told me they are too small for her, and she can't stand them. but she normally wears 37 in heels. but if i am a 36.5 size, they would fit me. but idk she might just be pushing me to buy these. 

i absolutely love these shoes, and i looked over a thousand styles of cl heels, and i fell in love with these instantly.

i'd appreciate it a lot if you can tell me will these heels fit me?

and also which style are these shoes, and what year they are made.
also, the lady is offering to sell these for 320$ is it a good deal? or should i ask her to cut the price?

thank you so much in advance and sorry for asking too many questions.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Hiya! Looking to purchase Debouts in 100mm. How do they run? Are they comparable to Pigalle? So Kate? I am a 36.5-37 in CL’s


----------



## Natasha210

scarletforever said:


> hello ladies.
> 
> my shoe size is 36.5 -37.
> 
> i have narrow feet, but got normal size toes (not as narrow as my feet)
> my feet length is about 22.5cm (8.85-9 inches) from toe to ankle.
> 
> after lots of investigation and looking over so many preloved cl shoes (since i'm too picky and wanted something really special as my first pumps) i am planning to buy these babes (they are brand new )
> 
> these are my very first (to be) heels from cl. i own a pair of louis sneakers in 37 and a pair of pvc ballerina pointed toe flats in 36.5 and they are perfect fit.
> 
> i never owned/tried on christian louboutin heels before. but i own couple of jimmy choos (heels) in 36, one pair is too small because the toe box is really small, but the others are fine.
> 
> i usually wear 36 heels and sometimes 36.5. 37 heels slip a little bit out of my feet and i need to apply a shoe pad. but i have a pair of jimmy choos, which looks exactly the same as this style and they are uncomfortable and too small in the toe box area, they have an awkwardly narrow and small toe box) but the other pointed toes in 36 that i own are perfect fits.
> 
> the lady who is selling these online, told me they are too small for her, and she can't stand them. but she normally wears 37 in heels. but if i am a 36.5 size, they would fit me. but idk she might just be pushing me to buy these.
> 
> i absolutely love these shoes, and i looked over a thousand styles of cl heels, and i fell in love with these instantly.
> 
> i'd appreciate it a lot if you can tell me will these heels fit me?
> 
> and also which style are these shoes, and what year they are made.
> also, the lady is offering to sell these for 320$ is it a good deal? or should i ask her to cut the price?
> 
> thank you so much in advance and sorry for asking too many questions.


Hello
These are So Kate Loubitag these were released 2017 I think SS17 
They should fit the toe box is longer than the pigalle/follies, though in general Louboutin shoes fit more narrow
Some ladies take CL TTS or size down half a size
These are a 120mm heel height and you may find them difficult to walk in if you are not used to wearing such high heels 
You could always go to a shop and try your size on


----------



## scarletforever

thank you soooo much dear.

sadly there's no cl store in the country i live,(i know, weird, right?) 
i'm planning to try them on  on my vacation to eu,
which would be in a week and this lady is selling these on a preloved website so they might acutally be gone by the time i get a chance to try the same pair on 

i can handle high heels easily, but as i mentioned i have a pair of choos, which is way too awkward to walk with. maybe there's just sth wrong with that particular design :s 

so there would be no problem with the fitting? i'm concerned they'd turn out to be way too small. however all my heels are 36, but that  choo pair made me have second thoughts.


----------



## scarletforever

ok, here's the latest updates, i think they might actually be pigalle follies,
https://www.tradesy.com/i/christian...ti-patent-leather-heel-pumps-size-e/23509864/

since i've asked the seller for some extra photos of the box and there it is.
i mean it says 100 but maybe that's just the wrong box  cause the turkish stuff says sth like Iriza which i think it belongs to an iriza cl pair.

and i can't ask the seller for more photos cause idk how to explain all that in turkish,(she is turkish and can't speak english at all) have already been using google translate and i sound too dumb, and she can't understand half of the stuff i say. it was a challenge to bargain, and she gave me a great deal for these. but i wish they're 100mm, cause 120 would be too much to handle, but i'd get these anyways since i love the style and i'd rather endure the pain and have blisters on my toes, than passing on them. 


please let me know. thanks a billion times.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Madame Butterfly Bootie OMG UHG!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ The Booties are in a 37 my sizes are as follows
Iriza 36.5
Decollete 868 37.5 too tight 
Decollete 554 37
Ron Ron 37
I am a 37 in Pigalle 100, once feet swell though could do a 37.5? It can start to feel tight after a long wear. 
The other’s I don’t remember [emoji51]
My TTS CL is 37? 
I take 36 and 36.5 in Stuart Weitzman 
37 in Chanel


----------



## jazz12

Hi guys! 
I am planning to buy my first CL and i fell in love with the Iriza Irishell in Black with Gold studs. Do they run small or big? I am buying online as i don't have time to go to store unfortunately and they're quite far away too. I only have one designer pair which is the Valentino Rock Studs in nude patent, i am size 37.5 in this. I'm more of a sneakers person but i want to buy heels now. Any help would be great! and i have attached the heels im about to buy below if anyone was curious. Thank you!


----------



## Nami13

does anyone know how the sizing runs on these. And if I go for nappa leather versus the patent, is that easy to maintain?  
I tried on pigalles in size 5.5 and they seem to be slightly tight but I’ve been told they stretch a lot so to size down to 5. I wear 5s in Valentino rock studs for reference


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Hi all, I recently purchased a pair of Pigalle Follies in black patent leather. I got a size 8.5 but now I’m thinking I need a 9 as these feel so tight in the toe box. Will they give with wear? Can I stretch them?

TIA!!!


----------



## jazz12

Hi all, i recently bought my first CL in Iriza Irishell in leather size 37.5 and it is a little too big for me, i would say 1/2 size bigger. I found patent iriza on eBay, would it be okay for me to size down to 37? Or would that be too tight? Any help would be appreciated! Thank you


----------



## scarletforever

hey there,

i know that might seem crazy, but i am so inlove with madame menodo style (blue and yellow pyton) the one blake lively had on the movie "a simple favor", i've been eyeing them for a while and the closest deal i came across was a brand new pair, with a crazy good price. 100mm sth around 200 usd. but size 39 grrrrrrrr .... 

generally i am a size 37 on flats and other brands, but my designer heels are usually 36. my new and first so kates are 36, they are a bit snug but i tried the air drier technique they feel much better. my shoe size is generally 36.5-37 i must say. i mean if i had a chance to buy from the store and i didn't have to buy preloved items , i would buy 37 louboutin heels instead to avoid blisters after wearing them for long hours 

anyways long story short, i fell absolutely in love with madame manodo style but the deals i could afford were all listed as size 39 which is two(three) size bigger. i've heard this particular style runs smaller than so kates (not sure and couldn't find it on the list on first page) , so i have to size up for a perfect fit. but they would be still way too big, but i wanna give it a shot, worst case scenario is that there would be no way for them to fit, so i end up putting them on my wardrobe display.

i've heard about celebs doing it all the time go a full size or even two size up, and googled back and forth about how to make them fit better, like stuffing the toe box, using linears and silycons and etc.

what do u think should i to?
any ideas to make them fit what so ever?
i can't pass on that deal and god knows if i can ever find a same deal, with my own size. they're like the moby dck shoes ive been eyeing and chasing for a long time ))

any ideas or perhaps link to some posts on the forum with the same issue?


----------



## Cupcakemomof02

Are Christian Louboutin velvet I heart my loubies in blue comfortable for daily wear? TIA


----------



## jessgotLoVe

[edits] realised I posted on the wrong thread. pardon me!


----------



## rdshalie

Hi everyone! This is my first time writing in. I read these all the time and they are so helpful!! Ok...so here goes...I need a sexy nude patent pump. I have a nude patent lady peep, but I want a more sophisticated classic to add to my collection. that said, I'm looking at the pigalle plato 120 or 140 in nude patent but i am clueless about sizing for these. I want it to be super sexy, I would love the pigalle 120 but it's just not practical for me. So, I'm trying to decide on the pp 120 or 140 and in what size. Please help!!

Here's what I have now:
So Kate Fuscia Suede 38 (fits perfect)
So Kate Black Suede 38.5 (stretched and is a bit too big now)
Lady Peep Nude Patent 38 (good fit, a little tight in toe)
Lady Peep Sling Flo 38 (good fit, a little tight in toe)
Daffodil 38.5 (very comfy, slight heel slipage as they have been WORN, lol)
Harletty Brown Suede 38.5 (big...might have to sell)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## AliJoi5

Hello all,

My first post!  I am also looking to make my first (and second) CL purchase.  I live in the boonies, so there's no chance I'll be able to visit a boutique and try on the designs.  I was really hoping for some input from you lovely ladies, so I can "try" to avoid a misstep (pun intended).    I know you all must be sick to death of sizing questions from newbies (apologies!).

I am almost always a US size 8.5M across the board... sometimes an 8, but never a 9 (to-date).  The tricky part is that I do have wider than average feet... not freakishly so, but definitely on the girthier (is this a word? lol) side.  I spoke with a CL rep over the phone, who suggested I go up one full size (to a 9.5/39.5).  Her rationale, which I understand, was that she only sizes up a half size, but has narrow feet.  She figured that a wider foot would need the extra room of going up one full size.  But I really don't want my heel to be slipping out of the shoe.  I do have a width stretcher, so maybe I can get away with only going up a half size?    I should mention I am looking at purchasing the pigalle follies and degrastrass (PVC), both 100s.

Any info/advice you could provide would be extremely helpful!  TIA!!

Loubie virgin,
Ali 

P.S. Can you even stretch PVC?


----------



## highflier345

AliJoi5 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My first post!  I am also looking to make my first (and second) CL purchase.  I live in the boonies, so there's no chance I'll be able to visit a boutique and try on the designs.  I was really hoping for some input from you lovely ladies, so I can "try" to avoid a misstep (pun intended).    I know you all must be sick to death of sizing questions from newbies (apologies!).
> 
> I am almost always a US size 8.5M across the board... sometimes an 8, but never a 9 (to-date).  The tricky part is that I do have wider than average feet... not freakishly so, but definitely on the girthier (is this a word? lol) side.  I spoke with a CL rep over the phone, who suggested I go up one full size (to a 9.5/39.5).  Her rationale, which I understand, was that she only sizes up a half size, but has narrow feet.  She figured that a wider foot would need the extra room of going up one full size.  But I really don't want my heel to be slipping out of the shoe.  I do have a width stretcher, so maybe I can get away with only going up a half size?    I should mention I am looking at purchasing the pigalle follies and degrastrass (PVC), both 100s.
> 
> Any info/advice you could provide would be extremely helpful!  TIA!!
> 
> Loubie virgin,
> Ali
> 
> P.S. Can you even stretch PVC?



I've owned 2 loubis before but never wore them so I can't personally attest to whether the Patent Leather stretches or not, but my SA in the US swears that Patent stretches more than Nappa/Kidskin/Suede.


----------



## NYinCH

AliJoi5 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My first post!  I am also looking to make my first (and second) CL purchase.  I live in the boonies, so there's no chance I'll be able to visit a boutique and try on the designs.  I was really hoping for some input from you lovely ladies, so I can "try" to avoid a misstep (pun intended).    I know you all must be sick to death of sizing questions from newbies (apologies!).
> 
> I am almost always a US size 8.5M across the board... sometimes an 8, but never a 9 (to-date).  The tricky part is that I do have wider than average feet... not freakishly so, but definitely on the girthier (is this a word? lol) side.  I spoke with a CL rep over the phone, who suggested I go up one full size (to a 9.5/39.5).  Her rationale, which I understand, was that she only sizes up a half size, but has narrow feet.  She figured that a wider foot would need the extra room of going up one full size.  But I really don't want my heel to be slipping out of the shoe.  I do have a width stretcher, so maybe I can get away with only going up a half size?    I should mention I am looking at purchasing the pigalle follies and degrastrass (PVC), both 100s.
> 
> Any info/advice you could provide would be extremely helpful!  TIA!!
> 
> Loubie virgin,
> Ali
> 
> P.S. Can you even stretch PVC?



Hi! I have wider feet too (~10.1 to 10.2 cm across the widest points) and shoes fit me best when they are sized C/D width rather than B (or M). My standard US shoe size is 7.5 to 8, and much depends on the brand. One of my feet is also 0.1” longer than the other. For European sized shoes, these are my standard go-to sizes:

Bruno Magli heels 37.5 & 38
Ferragamo heels 38C
Geox flats & penny loafers 38
Jimmy Choo heels 38 & 38.5 (100mm Abel)
Prada heels 37.5

All these were generally tight to start off with but have conformed to my feet with time.

When it comes to Christian Louboutin heels, I’ve found the sizing to be all over the place - from 37.5 to 38.5. A lot depends on the style. My latest purchases were:

Pigalle Follies in Patent - size 38.5 (I could squeeze my feet into a size 38 but it was really uncomfortable)
Pigalle Follies in Satin - size 38 (snug fit)
Pigalle in Suede - size 38.5 (fits just right)
Pigalle in Nappa - size 38 (snug fit)
Predupump in Nappa - size 37.5 (very snug fit)
Agneska in Nappa - size 37.5 (snug fit, size 38 felt too loose after trying on 37.5)
Agneska in Patent - size 37.5 (fits just right)
T-strap Satin & PVC sandals (Naked Bow) - size 7.5 (fits just right - the PVC softens up while wearing)

So, my best guess is that you’d wear shoes about half a size larger than me. Hope this helps.


----------



## AliJoi5

NYinCH said:


> Hi! I have wider feet too (~10.1 to 10.2 cm across the widest points) and shoes fit me best when they are sized C/D width rather than B (or M). My standard US shoe size is 7.5 to 8, and much depends on the brand. One of my feet is also 0.1” longer than the other. For European sized shoes, these are my standard go-to sizes:
> 
> Bruno Magli heels 37.5 & 38
> Ferragamo heels 38C
> Geox flats & penny loafers 38
> Jimmy Choo heels 38 & 38.5 (100mm Abel)
> Prada heels 37.5
> 
> All these were generally tight to start off with but have conformed to my feet with time.
> 
> When it comes to Christian Louboutin heels, I’ve found the sizing to be all over the place - from 37.5 to 38.5. A lot depends on the style. My latest purchases were:
> 
> Pigalle Follies in Patent - size 38.5 (I could squeeze my feet into a size 38 but it was really uncomfortable)
> Pigalle Follies in Satin - size 38 (snug fit)
> Pigalle in Suede - size 38.5 (fits just right)
> Pigalle in Nappa - size 38 (snug fit)
> Predupump in Nappa - size 37.5 (very snug fit)
> Agneska in Nappa - size 37.5 (snug fit, size 38 felt too loose after trying on 37.5)
> Agneska in Patent - size 37.5 (fits just right)
> T-strap Satin & PVC sandals (Naked Bow) - size 7.5 (fits just right - the PVC softens up while wearing)
> 
> So, my best guess is that you’d wear shoes about half a size larger than me. Hope this helps.
> View attachment 4457861



This was so very helpful, NYinCH!  Thank you, thank you for taking the time for such a thorough response!!  I decide to go a full size up in the pigalle follies.  I'd rather just add an insert if they're a tad big than pulverize my poor toesies.  Appreciate you!


----------



## NYinCH

AliJoi5 said:


> This was so very helpful, NYinCH!  Thank you, thank you for taking the time for such a thorough response!!  I decide to go a full size up in the pigalle follies.  I'd rather just add an insert if they're a tad big than pulverize my poor toesies.  Appreciate you!



You’re so welcome AliJoi5! I’m glad you found the info helpful. I’m totally with you on the Pigalle Follies - especially when they are patent leather. The toe box is small. I truly hope your new Pigalle Follies make you smile.

FYI, I tried additional styles at my local Louboutin boutique earlier today. These are my newest findings to add to the mix:

Simple Pump in Patent 85mm - size 37.5 (snug fit, my smaller foot was lifting out of size 38)
Simple Pump in Patent 100mm - size 37.5 (snug fit)
New Simple Pump in Patent 120mm platform - size 37.5 (snug fit)
Fifille in Patent 85mm - size 38 (slightly relaxed fit, toes were too pinched with size 37.5)
Fifille in Patent 100mm - size 38 (slightly relaxed fit)
Degradama in Suede 80mm - size 37.5 (perfect fit)
Iriza in Patent 70mm - size 37 (snug fit, my smaller foot was falling out of 37.5!)

Simple Pump and New Simple Pump are by far the most comfortable Christian Louboutin pumps I’ve tried so far. I have no problem keeping them on the whole day at the office.


----------



## AliJoi5

Edit: Double post!


----------



## AliJoi5

NYinCH said:


> You’re so welcome AliJoi5! I’m glad you found the info helpful. I’m totally with you on the Pigalle Follies - especially when they are patent leather. The toe box is small. I truly hope your new Pigalle Follies make you smile.
> 
> FYI, I tried additional styles at my local Louboutin boutique earlier today. These are my newest findings to add to the mix:
> 
> Simple Pump in Patent 85mm - size 37.5 (snug fit, my smaller foot was lifting out of size 38)
> Simple Pump in Patent 100mm - size 37.5 (snug fit)
> New Simple Pump in Patent 120mm platform - size 37.5 (snug fit)
> Fifille in Patent 85mm - size 38 (slightly relaxed fit, toes were too pinched with size 37.5)
> Fifille in Patent 100mm - size 38 (slightly relaxed fit)
> Degradama in Suede 80mm - size 37.5 (perfect fit)
> Iriza in Patent 70mm - size 37 (snug fit, my smaller foot was falling out of 37.5!)
> 
> Simple Pump and New Simple Pump are by far the most comfortable Christian Louboutin pumps I’ve tried so far. I have no problem keeping them on the whole day at the office.
> 
> View attachment 4458536



Awesome... thank you again, NYinCH!  This is a great resource for a newbie like me. And oh how I envy you for living close by a CL boutique. I am in RI, so I have to do everything via mail... back and forth. ugh Anyway, thank you again for coming to my rescue!!

P.S. I did read that irza run large, but I was still afraid to go with my regular size or (gulp) smaller (again, because of the width of my feet). Instead of going a full size up, I went 1/2 up. Think I'm going to be in trouble (too large)?  They are black suede 100's, BTW. Guess I can still add an insole/heel grip, but if they're really bad, I'll have to exchange them.


----------



## NYinCH

AliJoi5 said:


> Awesome... thank you again, NYinCH!  This is a great resource for a newbie like me. And oh how I envy you for living close by a CL boutique. I am in RI, so I have to do everything via mail... back and forth. ugh Anyway, thank you again for coming to my rescue!!
> 
> P.S. I did read that irza run large, but I was still afraid to go with my regular size or (gulp) smaller (again, because of the width of my feet). Instead of going a full size up, I went 1/2 up. Think I'm going to be in trouble (too large)?  They are black suede 100's, BTW. Guess I can still add an insole/heel grip, but if they're really bad, I'll have to exchange them.



My fingers are crossed that the Iriza 100 size you chose works out for you. Simply based on my own fit, I am suspecting that a better fit will be your normal size. Would you please let us know how the shoes fit once you’ve tried them on?

Regarding having a CL Boutique so close by, that's both a blessing and a curse.


----------



## AliJoi5

NYinCH said:


> My fingers are crossed that the Iriza 100 size you chose works out for you. Simply based on my own fit, I am suspecting that a better fit will be your normal size. Would you please let us know how the shoes fit once you’ve tried them on?
> 
> Regarding having a CL Boutique so close by, that's both a blessing and a curse.



Thank you!  Will do!!  May I pick your brain one last time (since you are such a glorious wealth of info)?    I have only ordered directly from CL and also NM.  In browsing, I found a pair of "Barbaras," which are a sort of peep toe d'orsay.  I've never heard of them before (and I'm sure they're a long-retired style).  Do you have any experience with them?  They're 100, suede, and with a bow in the back.  I wonder if they are on the iriza base?  These sizing discrepancies are a real shopping hindrance!  Again, thanks so much for your help!  Hope I'm not bugging you!!


----------



## NYinCH

AliJoi5 said:


> Thank you!  Will do!!  May I pick your brain one last time (since you are such a glorious wealth of info)?    I have only ordered directly from CL and also NM.  In browsing, I found a pair of "Barbaras," which are a sort of peep toe d'orsay.  I've never heard of them before (and I'm sure they're a long-retired style).  Do you have any experience with them?  They're 100, suede, and with a bow in the back.  I wonder if they are on the iriza base?  These sizing discrepancies are a real shopping hindrance!  Again, thanks so much for your help!  Hope I'm not bugging you!!



Hi Ali! These are beautiful shoes! I have no personal experience with this pair. Maybe some others on the forum have and can give some insights? The shoes do indeed look like an iteration to the Iriza model with an added toe cut-out and bow. The toe cut-out makes the shoes look less elongated, which I think is a big plus. When I tried on the 70mm Iriza the other day, the bigger pointed toe box made my feet look extra long.   Based on my very limited experience of the Iriza model and taking a big guess, I’d say these shoes likely fit true to size. Remember, suede will stretch. So, it would be better to take a pair that is slightly tighter in the beginning than to have to pad later on when the shoes become too loose to wear comfortably.

If I have time today, I’ll stop by the Christian Louboutin boutique to try on the 100mm (4”) Iriza for size as comparison to the 70mm (2.75”) that I had tried the other day. I’m now curious about the fit of the higher heel.


----------



## Greta_V

Does anyone know how Faridaravie 25mm sizes compared to Cataclou, Simplenodo/Sonietta flat or Cate boot?
I am 38.5 in Simplenodo/Sonietta and Cate boot (39 is a bit too big), but 39 in Cataclou (38 was a bit too small).
What size shall I get in Faridaravie: 38.5 or 39?
In high heels I am more comfortable in 39...
I'd try them on at a store, but I'm afraid I can only find them online now and would love to avoid the headache of returning and exchanging...


----------



## bisousx

I’ve done a few searches on TPF and this thread, haven’t come up with anything. Would love someone’s help with Guerilla Ankle Boots sizing. I’ve been wanting to score a pair for awhile now. I wear a US 7.5 - 8 in most brands.

I hear mixed advice about Guerilla sizing. Some say it is TTS, and others who are selling theirs have sworn that they can fit a CL size 40 for their US 8 feet.

Can any Guerilla owners chime in? I’m looking at the leather spiked ones, not the suede.

Pic for reference


----------



## bisousx

Also - I didn’t see anything on the Dirdibootie Ankle Booties if someone could please help me out with the sizing.

It is 1 size small or 1.5 sizes smaller?


----------



## AliJoi5

NYinCH said:


> Hi Ali! These are beautiful shoes! I have no personal experience with this pair. Maybe some others on the forum have and can give some insights? The shoes do indeed look like an iteration to the Iriza model with an added toe cut-out and bow. The toe cut-out makes the shoes look less elongated, which I think is a big plus. When I tried on the 70mm Iriza the other day, the bigger pointed toe box made my feet look extra long.   Based on my very limited experience of the Iriza model and taking a big guess, I’d say these shoes likely fit true to size. Remember, suede will stretch. So, it would be better to take a pair that is slightly tighter in the beginning than to have to pad later on when the shoes become too loose to wear comfortably.
> 
> If I have time today, I’ll stop by the Christian Louboutin boutique to try on the 100mm (4”) Iriza for size as comparison to the 70mm (2.75”) that I had tried the other day. I’m now curious about the fit of the higher heel.



Thank you again for your insight, NYinCH!  I went on a short trip, hence my disappearance.  Sincerely appreciate you taking the time to help meee!!


----------



## Aida263

Hi ladies,
I have a CL the older hyper prive 36.5 size, Pigalle plato 36 and Pigalle follies 36 snug 36.5 good with insoles. I found a Predupump silver calf leather. Size 37.5 was slightly big but 37 is on ebay not too sure of which size to get now since i cannot try other sizes. Need your help figuring the sizes with predupump out.


----------



## NYinCH

Aida263 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I have a CL the older hyper prive 36.5 size, Pigalle plato 36 and Pigalle follies 36 snug 36.5 good with insoles. I found a Predupump silver calf leather. Size 37.5 was slightly big but 37 is on ebay not too sure of which size to get now since i cannot try other sizes. Need your help figuring the sizes with predupump out.



Hi Aida263. I have Pigalle Plato in 38 (snug), Pigalle Follies satin in 38 (snug), Pigalle Follies Patent in 38.5 (38 fits but hurts my feet). My Predupump 100 is size 37.5 and fits like a glove (very snug). I preferred 37.5 to 38 when I tried the shoes on. 38 was a viable option but as these  were more relaxed in fit, one shoe made a little air escape noise (whoosh) every step I took. I already struggle with this problem with my Pigalle Follies Patent pair (it is starting to go away as I break in the shoes) & didn’t want a second pair with the same issue.  I don’t wear any insole with my shoes.

I think, honestly, size 37 will be too large for you. I would not go larger than 36.5 on Predupump. Likely the best size for you is 36, as this style fits true to size.


----------



## Aida263

NYinCH said:


> Hi Aida263. I have Pigalle Plato in 38 (snug), Pigalle Follies satin in 38 (snug), Pigalle Follies Patent in 38.5 (38 fits but hurts my feet). My Predupump 100 is size 37.5 and fits like a glove (very snug). I preferred 37.5 to 38 when I tried the shoes on. 38 was a viable option but as these  were more relaxed in fit, one shoe made a little air escape noise (whoosh) every step I took. I already struggle with this problem with my Pigalle Follies Patent pair (it is starting to go away as I break in the shoes) & didn’t want a second pair with the same issue.  I don’t wear any insole with my shoes.
> 
> I think, honestly, size 37 will be too large for you. I would not go larger than 36.5 on Predupump. Likely the best size for you is 36, as this style fits true to size.



thank you so much that was such a helpful reply. It is so difficult to find the Predupump metallic pump in size 36 or 36.5 I looked all over the web but no luck. I love this shoe but not sure ow to get it anymore.


----------



## NYinCH

Aida263 said:


> thank you so much that was such a helpful reply. It is so difficult to find the Predupump metallic pump in size 36 or 36.5 I looked all over the web but no luck. I love this shoe but not sure ow to get it anymore.



That is really disappointing. I hope you will manage to find this pair in metallic and in the right size for you. If you change your mind and would consider another color, you can still find this shoe for sale in black or white on a number of websites. Good luck!


----------



## Natasha210

Aida263 said:


> thank you so much that was such a helpful reply. It is so difficult to find the Predupump metallic pump in size 36 or 36.5 I looked all over the web but no luck. I love this shoe but not sure ow to get it anymore.


I have seen this shoe in Australia and it's on sale at the moment. I can see if they have your size on Saturday as I'm going there. If it will help!


----------



## NYinCH

Aida263 said:


> thank you so much that was such a helpful reply. It is so difficult to find the Predupump metallic pump in size 36 or 36.5 I looked all over the web but no luck. I love this shoe but not sure ow to get it anymore.



Hi Aida263. I just read on Madison Avenue Spy’s blog that Neiman Marcus’ Hudson Yard store has the silver Predupump on sale. She has included a photo showing the shoes on this blog. Maybe you can give that store a call?

https://madisonavespy.blogspot.com/2019/06/inside-neiman-marcus-last-call-final.html?m=1#more


----------



## pnwonderland

Hi all,

Moving into a more formal work environment and can finally get away with wearing heels; would like to add some CLs to start my collection. I'm currently looking at the Pigalle Follies 100mm in nappa and the Belle in the same, but am undecided on sizing. 

*Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)*
The most similar style I own to the Pigalles are a Thom Browne pump; I have those in a 39 but a 38.5 would be better - there's quite a bit of heel slip I had to add padding to fix. In Rick Owens wedges I'm an IT38, and Ann Dem a 37.5 or 38.

*Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)*
Average to wide?

*What CL's you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are*
I tried on the Belle at Nordstrom in both 38.5 and 40. The 40 was much too large and I had heel slip right out the box. The 38.5 was tight across my pinky toe but otherwise comfortable and easy to walk around in.

*The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009.*
I am looking at current season shoes.

I _think_ the Belles will stretch enough to be comfortable with wear, but would love input from those with more experience and knowledge. Based on that, what should I be looking at in PF sizing?


----------



## Nottwenty

If you have a pair of Louboutin So Kates or Jimmy Choo Anouks that are a half size +/- too tight, there is an unconventional solution to quickly stretch them to become more comfortable for your individual feet.

I have only employed this with 120 mm Louboutin ,JC, LeSilla, and Casadei heels, so no guarantee with others.  They are all very strong, high quality heels and will not (have not) been adversely effected by my 120 pound (*/-...) weight. 

Put on your heels. While holding on to something to steady yourself, lean back on the heel (or both) that is too tight. Apply up to full weight by lifting your toes off the floor. The heel will NOT break, but will flex. This applies stretching pressure on the arch from the counter to ball of the foot. 

Apply weight and time on one or both heels as needed to attain a more comfortable custom fit.  This technique has the additional advantage of not increasing the dreaded heel slipping.

I know this is counter intuitive because we have all been advised against putting weight on the heel.  Don’t try this on cheap heels. Loubys, LeSilla, Casadeis, and JCs  in the 120 mm range respond perfectly and quickly to this technique and will not be damaged in any way.  You can try it by slowly increasing weight and time to easily decide what is enough.


----------



## Greta_V

Nottwenty said:


> If you have a pair of Louboutin So Kates or Jimmy Choo Anouks that are a half size +/- too tight, there is an unconventional solution to quickly stretch them to become more comfortable for your individual feet.
> 
> I have only employed this with 120 mm Louboutin ,JC, LeSilla, and Casadei heels, so no guarantee with others.  They are all very strong, high quality heels and will not (have not) been adversely effected by my 120 pound (*/-...) weight.
> 
> Put on your heels. While holding on to something to steady yourself, lean back on the heel (or both) that is too tight. Apply up to full weight by lifting your toes off the floor. The heel will NOT break, but will flex. This applies stretching pressure on the arch from the counter to ball of the foot.
> 
> Apply weight and time on one or both heels as needed to attain a more comfortable custom fit.  This technique has the additional advantage of not increasing the dreaded heel slipping.
> 
> I know this is counter intuitive because we have all been advised against putting weight on the heel.  Don’t try this on cheap heels. Loubys, LeSilla, Casadeis, and JCs  in the 120 mm range respond perfectly and quickly to this technique and will not be damaged in any way.  You can try it by slowly increasing weight and time to easily decide what is enough.


Oh, wow, that's way too scary to try! I've seen pictures and heard stories of broken Louboutin heels and have personally had a Valentino Rockstud heel snap right in the middle during normal wear. I think I'll stick to breaking in with walking...


----------



## LillyPink

pnwonderland said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Moving into a more formal work environment and can finally get away with wearing heels; would like to add some CLs to start my collection. I'm currently looking at the Pigalle Follies 100mm in nappa and the Belle in the same, but am undecided on sizing.
> 
> *Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)*
> The most similar style I own to the Pigalles are a Thom Browne pump; I have those in a 39 but a 38.5 would be better - there's quite a bit of heel slip I had to add padding to fix. In Rick Owens wedges I'm an IT38, and Ann Dem a 37.5 or 38.
> 
> *Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)*
> Average to wide?
> 
> *What CL's you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are*
> I tried on the Belle at Nordstrom in both 38.5 and 40. The 40 was much too large and I had heel slip right out the box. The 38.5 was tight across my pinky toe but otherwise comfortable and easy to walk around in.
> 
> *The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009.*
> I am looking at current season shoes.
> 
> I _think_ the Belles will stretch enough to be comfortable with wear, but would love input from those with more experience and knowledge. Based on that, what should I be looking at in PF sizing?




I have wide feet, and love the pigalle follies. They are basically my ideal shoe. They are like the pigalle in shape but significantly wider across the toe box.
I'm a 37 in wide peeptoe styles and a 37.5-38 in follies. I cannot comment on the belle.


----------



## Nottwenty

Greta_V said:


> Oh, wow, that's way too scary to try! I've seen pictures and heard stories of broken Louboutin heels and have personally had a Valentino Rockstud heel snap right in the middle during normal wear. I think I'll stick to breaking in with walking...



Certainly understandable, and unless this had been demonstrated to me,  I’d think it was crazy, too.  Couple of pictures of Anouks taken 6-8 months ago. Perfect and comfortable now and have been worn about one a week since.


----------



## Greta_V

Nottwenty said:


> View attachment 4512159
> View attachment 4512160
> 
> 
> Certainly understandable, and unless this had been demonstrated to me,  I’d think it was crazy, too.  Couple of pictures of Anouks taken 6-8 months ago. Perfect and comfortable now and have been worn about one a week since.


Wow! You're brave!


----------



## Greta_V

I would really appreciate if some could help me size the newer Iriza 100/120!

*Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)*
I am 7.5 in Adidas, 38.5 in Valentino Tango and Rockstuds flats and heels, 38.5 in Jimmy Choo Lang, 7.5 in Gucci flats and 8 in heels, 39 in Casadei Blade, 39.5 in Dolce &Gabbana (very narrow for me), 7.5 Marc Jacobs Mouse flats.

*Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)*
Average width, maybe a little on the wider side.

*What CL's you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are*
38.5 Simplenodo flats and Sonietta, 39 Cataclou/Pyraclou/Cataconico, 39 Pigalle Follies 100/120, 39 in So Kate Python, but 39.5 in So Kate Patent (can do 39, but not comfortably), 39 Lady Peep (strass, patent, lamé spikes, glitter) and Daffodile Patent and Lamé, 39.5 Highness Multi Strass (not sure if other materials would size differently - haven't tried), 39 Pigalle Patent (old cut - September 2013), 38.5 Metalipp Suede and Pony Hair, 39 Lucifer 120, 39 Megavamp Python, 39 Tudor Bal.

*The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009.*

  The newer Iriza 100/120.


----------



## Nottwenty

Greta_V said:


> I would really appreciate if some could help me size the newer Iriza 100/120!
> 
> *Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)*
> I am 7.5 in Adidas, 38.5 in Valentino Tango and Rockstuds flats and heels, 38.5 in Jimmy Choo Lang, 7.5 in Gucci flats and 8 in heels, 39 in Casadei Blade, 39.5 in Dolce &Gabbana (very narrow for me), 7.5 Marc Jacobs Mouse flats.
> 
> *Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)*
> Average width, maybe a little on the wider side.
> 
> *What CL's you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are*
> 38.5 Simplenodo flats and Sonietta, 39 Cataclou/Pyraclou/Cataconico, 39 Pigalle Follies 100/120, 39 in So Kate Python, but 39.5 in So Kate Patent (can do 39, but not comfortably), 39 Lady Peep (strass, patent, lamé spikes, glitter) and Daffodile Patent and Lamé, 39.5 Highness Multi Strass (not sure if other materials would size differently - haven't tried), 39 Pigalle Patent (old cut - September 2013), 38.5 Metalipp Suede and Pony Hair, 39 Lucifer 120, 39 Megavamp Python, 39 Tudor Bal.
> 
> *The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009.*
> 
> The newer Iriza 100/120.



Try 39 in suede or 39.5 in patent.  I’m a natural size US size 8 B. 39 in So Kates 120 are just fine in width, but a tiny bit short, same in JC Anouks.  Izira half d’orsay 120mm is tougher fit for me. A 39 is fine in length, but my foot tends to bulge out of the cut down side, less so in the100 mm, but the 100mm are not as pretty and dramatic.  I seldom wear either.


----------



## Greta_V

Nottwenty said:


> Try 39 in suede or 39.5 in patent.  I’m a natural size US size 8 B. 39 in So Kates 120 are just fine in width, but a tiny bit short, same in JC Anouks.  Izira half d’orsay 120mm is tougher fit for me. A 39 is fine in length, but my foot tends to bulge out of the cut down side, less so in the100 mm, but the 100mm are not as pretty and dramatic.  I seldom wear either.



Thank you so much for the advice!


----------



## Nottwenty

Greta_V said:


> Thank you so much for the advice!



My pleasure. Good luck and let us know what you decided on and how they work out. Very pretty CL.


----------



## clairebeeeezy

rdshalie said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first time writing in. I read these all the time and they are so helpful!! Ok...so here goes...I need a sexy nude patent pump. I have a nude patent lady peep, but I want a more sophisticated classic to add to my collection. that said, I'm looking at the pigalle plato 120 or 140 in nude patent but i am clueless about sizing for these. I want it to be super sexy, I would love the pigalle 120 but it's just not practical for me. So, I'm trying to decide on the pp 120 or 140 and in what size. Please help!!
> 
> Here's what I have now:
> So Kate Fuscia Suede 38 (fits perfect)
> So Kate Black Suede 38.5 (stretched and is a bit too big now)
> Lady Peep Nude Patent 38 (good fit, a little tight in toe)
> Lady Peep Sling Flo 38 (good fit, a little tight in toe)
> Daffodil 38.5 (very comfy, slight heel slipage as they have been WORN, lol)
> Harletty Brown Suede 38.5 (big...might have to sell)
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Hi! Did you end up finding out what size you were, and if so, did you end up getting the 120 or 140?

I own size 36 1/2 for: 1 patent So Kate 120, 3 kid So Kate 120, 1 patent Lady Peeps 150, 1 kid Victoria 160, and 1 patent Venom. Then I have 1 kid So Kid 120 in 37, which are too big, but I kept them (and wear daily) because it is from the special edition nude line and I’d go kicking and screaming before anyone dares to pry them off of me lol.

Anyhow, I purchased my first and second pair of Pigalle Plato 140 within a few hours from one another and both were 36 1/2. One from Poshmark and one from The Real Real. Both pairs arrived on the same day and I was so sad to learn that they were 1 size too big! I posted one of them for sale on Poshmark only to find out that the pair I got was pre-2014 and those run large. Well, I ended up keeping both because I couldn’t find Plato 140 anywhere else in 36. 

I don’t know about 2014-present Platos, but in case you come across a pair pre-2014, it’s about 1/2 to 1 size down. I am a true US 6.5 and it’s 1/2 size down for me for pre-2014.


----------



## clairebeeeezy

scarletforever said:


> hello ladies.
> 
> my shoe size is 36.5 -37.
> 
> i have narrow feet, but got normal size toes (not as narrow as my feet)
> my feet length is about 22.5cm (8.85-9 inches) from toe to ankle.
> 
> after lots of investigation and looking over so many preloved cl shoes (since i'm too picky and wanted something really special as my first pumps) i am planning to buy these babes (they are brand new )
> 
> these are my very first (to be) heels from cl. i own a pair of louis sneakers in 37 and a pair of pvc ballerina pointed toe flats in 36.5 and they are perfect fit.
> 
> i never owned/tried on christian louboutin heels before. but i own couple of jimmy choos (heels) in 36, one pair is too small because the toe box is really small, but the others are fine.
> 
> i usually wear 36 heels and sometimes 36.5. 37 heels slip a little bit out of my feet and i need to apply a shoe pad. but i have a pair of jimmy choos, which looks exactly the same as this style and they are uncomfortable and too small in the toe box area, they have an awkwardly narrow and small toe box) but the other pointed toes in 36 that i own are perfect fits.
> 
> the lady who is selling these online, told me they are too small for her, and she can't stand them. but she normally wears 37 in heels. but if i am a 36.5 size, they would fit me. but idk she might just be pushing me to buy these.
> 
> i absolutely love these shoes, and i looked over a thousand styles of cl heels, and i fell in love with these instantly.
> 
> i'd appreciate it a lot if you can tell me will these heels fit me?
> 
> and also which style are these shoes, and what year they are made.
> also, the lady is offering to sell these for 320$ is it a good deal? or should i ask her to cut the price?
> 
> thank you so much in advance and sorry for asking too many questions.


Hi! Did you ever get that pair of heels? If you did, please correct me, but I agree with Natasha: those definitely look like So Kate 120. I’m not an expert by any means, but I do own 4 pairs of So Kate 120s. I’m a true US 6.5, and I wear 36 1/2 for So Kate 120. Most people wearing US 6.5 would disagree with me though. But I have a pair of 37 So Kate 120 that is too big. I’ve never had to size up for Louboutins, but I have had to size down. I have always thought my feet were wide, too, but maybe they are considered “regular” since Louboutins fit TTS for me.


----------



## Seuk Seuk

clairebeeeezy said:


> Hi! Did you end up finding out what size you were, and if so, did you end up getting the 120 or 140?
> 
> I own size 36 1/2 for: 1 patent So Kate 120, 3 kid So Kate 120, 1 patent Lady Peeps 150, 1 kid Victoria 160, and 1 patent Venom. Then I have 1 kid So Kid 120 in 37, which are too big, but I kept them (and wear daily) because it is from the special edition nude line and I’d go kicking and screaming before anyone dares to pry them off of me lol.
> 
> Anyhow, I purchased my first and second pair of Pigalle Plato 140 within a few hours from one another and both were 36 1/2. One from Poshmark and one from The Real Real. Both pairs arrived on the same day and I was so sad to learn that they were 1 size too big! I posted one of them for sale on Poshmark only to find out that the pair I got was pre-2014 and those run large. Well, I ended up keeping both because I couldn’t find Plato 140 anywhere else in 36.
> 
> I don’t know about 2014-present Platos, but in case you come across a pair pre-2014, it’s about 1/2 to 1 size down. I am a true US 6.5 and it’s 1/2 size down for me for pre-2014.


You can fix the sizing!!!! I had the same problem with a pair of Baretta heels I found at saks off 5th for $300 a year ago. I tried them on they fit at the time... I was so excited to find a $1000 pair of Loubs for that much of a discount, I didn’t even bother to realize that my feet were really swollen after I had purchased them. I tried to wear them out once but they were literally 1.5 sizes too big!!! They stayed in my closet for almost a year until I found a place in malibu called European shoe repair (your profile states you live in CA so hopefully malibu isn’t too far of a drive for you). I swear to you the owner of the shop is a genius. The shoe that was a size and a half too big is now my perfect size. He placed a custom insole under the original insole and molded it to fit. You can’t even tell that my shoes had work done to them. Best part is, it added that extra cushion to the balls of my feet. I can seriously run a marathon in those shoes now. I tried to go to another place to get the same thing done to an inexpensive pair of shoes and they butchered it. I only go to European shoe repair now, especially for all my high end luxury items that need some TLC


----------



## clairebeeeezy

Seuk Seuk said:


> You can fix the sizing!!!! I had the same problem with a pair of Baretta heels I found at saks off 5th for $300 a year ago. I tried them on they fit at the time... I was so excited to find a $1000 pair of Loubs for that much of a discount, I didn’t even bother to realize that my feet were really swollen after I had purchased them. I tried to wear them out once but they were literally 1.5 sizes too big!!! They stayed in my closet for almost a year until I found a place in malibu called European shoe repair (your profile states you live in CA so hopefully malibu isn’t too far of a drive for you). I swear to you the owner of the shop is a genius. The shoe that was a size and a half too big is now my perfect size. He placed a custom insole under the original insole and molded it to fit. You can’t even tell that my shoes had work done to them. Best part is, it added that extra cushion to the balls of my feet. I can seriously run a marathon in those shoes now. I tried to go to another place to get the same thing done to an inexpensive pair of shoes and they butchered it. I only go to European shoe repair now, especially for all my high end luxury items that need some TLC


Well then, I guess I’m going to Malibu this weekend! Lol. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## kescake

Anybody know if the spikes only pvc is TTS??? im a size 8 usually. My feet are more on the regular/narrow side


----------



## Natasha210

kescake said:


> Anybody know if the spikes only pvc is TTS??? im a size 8 usually. My feet are more on the regular/narrow side


yes they are TTS


----------



## kescake

Natasha210 said:


> yes they are TTS


is that from experience or based on the louboutin fit suggestions? i know louboutin site says TTS but i wasnt sure because their just nothing PVC runs small


----------



## kescake

kescake said:


> is that from experience or based on the louboutin fit suggestions? i know louboutin site says TTS but i wasnt sure because their just nothing PVC runs small


UPDATE:
I ordered off saks and had my friend try it on as I am out of the country. she wears size 7 and the shoe is 38 (size 8) and they were MUCH too small for her. Looks like id have to take size 40.


----------



## Natasha210

kescake said:


> UPDATE:
> I ordered off saks and had my friend try it on as I am out of the country. she wears size 7 and the shoe is 38 (size 8) and they were MUCH too small for her. Looks like id have to take size 40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4516623


hello, I am a 38.5 in pigalle follies and tried them on in a 38.5. you could go half a size up from your usual Louboutin size. I am a 38/38.5 in Louboutin's depending on style.


----------



## kescake

Natasha210 said:


> hello, I am a 38.5 in pigalle follies and tried them on in a 38.5. you could go half a size up from your usual Louboutin size. I am a 38/38.5 in Louboutin's depending on style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4516756
> View attachment 4516756


WOW thanks! what is your usual US size in shoes? is it 8?


----------



## kescake

an


kescake said:


> WOW thanks! what is your usual US size in shoes? is it 8?


and by that I mean NON-designer.


----------



## Natasha210

kescake said:


> an
> 
> and by that I mean NON-designer.


Hey, I am a US 7.5


----------



## kescake

Natasha210 said:


> Hey, I am a US 7.5


Thank you!! you're an ANGEL!!!!


----------



## Missa17

Hello
I am an 8.5/9 in non designer shoes. I dont own any CL but the 9.5 so kate seemed to fit nicely in store and 8.5 in iriza. Alas I opted to go with the Kate's instead (old decolletes). 

I am having such a hard time with sizing. The 9 in the Kate's fit very well in that I feel no pain and there doesnt appear to be a gap in the heel. The left foot slips slightly at times.  Thah being said, the 8.5 dont seem to slip but they are more snug and do pinch the side of my toe on the right foot. 

They are patent black. 

Please help! Any advice much appreciate .


----------



## Seuk Seuk

Missa17 said:


> Hello
> I am an 8.5/9 in non designer shoes. I dont own any CL but the 9.5 so kate seemed to fit nicely in store and 8.5 in iriza. Alas I opted to go with the Kate's instead (old decolletes).
> 
> I am having such a hard time with sizing. The 9 in the Kate's fit very well in that I feel no pain and there doesnt appear to be a gap in the heel. The left foot slips slightly at times.  Thah being said, the 8.5 dont seem to slip but they are more snug and do pinch the side of my toe on the right foot.
> 
> They are patent black.
> 
> Please help! Any advice much appreciate .


I had the same issue as you when I first started purchasing loubs way back when the sizing was all off and wasn’t more tts to accommodate US sizing like it is now.

From my experience of owning 20+ pairs currently (and sold quite a few because of past mistakes with sizing), I’ve come to find that the more snug of a fit, the better. Although patent doesn’t stretch as much as regular leather, they will mold and conform to your foot after a few wears and will stretch a bit.

I have purchased all of my loubs in a size 39 (boots 39.5/40 depending on the material/style) because the 39.5 starts to loosen up and slip off my feet after the first wear... especially in the so kate, Pigalle and Kate (Old decollete 554) style... it’s a nightmare to try and walk in heels that end up becoming a half size too big after a couple of wears.

**Just for reference, I am a size 9 in non designer heels and a 9.5/10 in non designer flats.

I’d suggest you get the 8.5 and use some lotion or some moleskin on your feet on the areas where the shoe pinches. After a few wears, you won’t need the lotion nor moleskin... trust me.

You’re making a big purchase so make sure the sizing is right for the long run. You don’t want to end up like some of us who have had to sell their shoes because they ended up being way too big after wearing them.


----------



## Missa17

Seuk Seuk said:


> I had the same issue as you when I first started purchasing loubs way back when the sizing was all off and wasn’t more tts to accommodate US sizing like it is now.
> 
> From my experience of owning 20+ pairs currently (and sold quite a few because of past mistakes with sizing), I’ve come to find that the more snug of a fit, the better. Although patent doesn’t stretch as much as regular leather, they will mold and conform to your foot after a few wears and will stretch a bit.
> 
> I have purchased all of my loubs in a size 39 (boots 39.5/40 depending on the material/style) because the 39.5 starts to loosen up and slip off my feet after the first wear... especially in the so kate, Pigalle and Kate (Old decollete 554) style... it’s a nightmare to try and walk in heels that end up becoming a half size too big after a couple of wears.
> 
> **Just for reference, I am a size 9 in non designer heels and a 9.5/10 in non designer flats.
> 
> I’d suggest you get the 8.5 and use some lotion or some moleskin on your feet on the areas where the shoe pinches. After a few wears, you won’t need the lotion nor moleskin... trust me.
> 
> You’re making a big purchase so make sure the sizing is right for the long run. You don’t want to end up like some of us who have had to sell their shoes because they ended up being way too big after wearing them.




Thank you so sooo much! This is so helpful. I was going crazy. I will get the 8.5 for sure.


----------



## scarletforever

hello, my cl TTS is 36. however. I wear 35.5 in iriza style.

I'm eyeing a pair of follies in 35.5 and I know there's a chance they'd be too small.

they're the hawaii pattern in patent and another material I don't know about.

is there any chance I can size down and break them in?

here they are  :


----------



## Seuk Seuk

scarletforever said:


> hello, my cl TTS louboutin is 36. however. I wear 35.5 in iriza style.
> 
> I'm eyeing a pair of follies in 35.5 and I know there's a chance they'd be too small.
> 
> they're the hawaii pattern in patent and another material I don't know about.
> 
> is there any chance I can size down and break them in?
> 
> here they are  :


I always have to size down .5 in follies. I’m supposed to be a 9.5 but I slip out of my shoes every single time... I’ve stuck with a size 9 for all my follies (and all other louboutins with the exception of boots) and find that they work better for me in the long run since they all end up molding and conforming to my feet anyway. You can use the sock method to stretch them out if you have to. If you’re a 35.5 in irizias then a 35.5 in follies should work. The Specchio is just another term for polished leather and I think it translates to “mirror” in Italian. However, I don’t see any mirroring effect on those heels... they’re pretty either way.


----------



## scarletforever

thank you! that was really helpful !


----------



## kescake

Im a size 8 non designer,  avg to narrow width, what size should I take in the just nothing PVC mules? .. I have the spikes only pvc mule (gold) size 40. The gold undoubtedly runs way smaller than the other colors as I was able to fit into size 39 in the white pair.


----------



## Kat_Tiger

Hi guys, I really want a pair of Hot Chick 130, I'm a 35.5 in So Kate, would you guys suggest 1/2 size up to 6 for Hot Chicks. Thank you!


----------



## maryg1

Any info on sizing of the Evoluta?
I’m usually
37 in VP and Open Clic
36,5 in Ferragamo pumps
37,5 in Jimmy Choo
TIA


----------



## Tialovestea

Hi!

Could I please get some sizing advice for Fifi in black patent leather 100mm and 120mm? I always wanted these in 100mm but have come across someone selling the 120 version in a size 36,5 and I’m very tempted to buy, but I’m afraid they will be too small for me. 



In non-designer shoes, I wear a size 36-37. I like a slightly tight fit as I prefer to wear hosiery but don’t like it when my heel slips out. 

I have Christian Louboutin Alarc 100mm in size 37,5 but these are too big for me.
I also have the Hot Chick 130mm in a size 37, these fit extremely tightly if I’m barefoot, but I can get my pinky finger in the back when wearing tights. I feel like the length of these are good for me, but the toe box is super tight and they’re very painful to wear.
I have also tried on Very Prive in red patent size 37, from what I remember these felt comfortable.
There are no stores that sell Louboutin shoes anyway near me so I can’t try on any other styles to get a better idea of my right size, unfortunately. 

Do you think there's any chance the 120mm could fit me in a size 36,5 or would it be too small? If not what size do you think would be the best for me in this style? and do they fit the same in both heights? 

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## NYinCH

Tialovestea said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could I please get some sizing advice for Fifi in black patent leather 100mm and 120mm? I always wanted these in 100mm but have come across someone selling the 120 version in a size 36,5 and I’m very tempted to buy, but I’m afraid they will be too small for me.
> 
> In non-designer shoes, I wear a size 36-37. I like a slightly tight fit as I prefer to wear hosiery but don’t like it when my heel slips out.
> 
> I have Christian Louboutin Alarc 100mm in size 37,5 but these are too big for me.
> I also have the Hot Chick 130mm in a size 37, these fit extremely tightly if I’m barefoot, but I can get my pinky finger in the back when wearing tights. I feel like the length of these are good for me, but the toe box is super tight and they’re very painful to wear.
> I have also tried on Very Prive in red patent size 37, from what I remember these felt comfortable.
> There are no stores that sell Louboutin shoes anyway near me so I can’t try on any other styles to get a better idea of my right size, unfortunately.
> 
> Do you think there's any chance the 120mm could fit me in a size 36,5 or would it be too small? If not what size do you think would be the best for me in this style? and do they fit the same in both heights?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Hi Tialovestea. I don’t have the shoes you have referenced but I have 5 pairs of Fifi ranging from 80mm to 100mm and in suede, nappa, and patent. I took size 38 in all of them and they fit perfectly.

For reference, my 120mm very simple pumps in patent is sized 37.5, Iriza 100 patent is also sized 37.5. I wear Pigalle 100 & 120 in 38, and Pigalle Follies 100 patent in 38.5. So, I’d say the Fifi fits smack in the middle of the size range for me - which is between 37.5 & 38.5.

By the way, Fifi has an almond/round toe box and is amazingly comfortable. Aside from my New Simple Pumps, I normally reach for my Fifi pumps if I know I’ll be on my feet practically the whole day.

Hope this helps.


----------



## amary18

Hey ladies, 
I need your opinion. A few days ago I purchased the pigalle 100. They fit fine in the store in size 39 (I’m usually size 8 /8.5 US). I did notice they were a bit uncomfortable but figured beauty is pain and was expecting it.

Anywho fast forward to tonight. I was casually trying them on and could barely get my foot in. I had to put thin stockings on to finally get them in. It’s like my toes decided to grow 200090 inches and it’s excruciating to walk in.

Is this normal


----------



## iluvbags123

.


----------



## NYinCH

amary18 said:


> Hey ladies,
> I need your opinion. A few days ago I purchased the pigalle 100. They fit fine in the store in size 39 (I’m usually size 8 /8.5 US). I did notice they were a bit uncomfortable but figured beauty is pain and was expecting it.
> 
> Anywho fast forward to tonight. I was casually trying them on and could barely get my foot in. I had to put thin stockings on to finally get them in. It’s like my toes decided to grow 200090 inches and it’s excruciating to walk in.
> 
> Is this normal



If you’re like me, your feet will swell and shrink throughout the day. What might fit well in the morning might not fit so well later on. Until the shoes are worn enough times and stretched, they might not feel comfortable 100% of the time. The alternative solution is to buy a half size larger but you run the risk that you walk out of them from time to time - especially after they are stretched from wear.


----------



## amary18

NYinCH said:


> If you’re like me, your feet will swell and shrink throughout the day. What might fit well in the morning might not fit so well later on. Until the shoes are worn enough times and stretched, they might not feel comfortable 100% of the time. The alternative solution is to buy a half size larger but you run the risk that you walk out of them from time to time - especially after they are stretched from wear.



Thanks so much...I guess my dilemma is I did try a half size up in store and remember their being a small gap at the back . I’m going to visit again this weekend and try one more time before I return...I realllly want them to work out. Lol


----------



## amary18

iluvbags123 said:


> I had something similar happen to me but with the Follies. I thought a 35 fit me fine in the store. I kept reading to go a little snug since they will stretch. When I wore them out the first time (in the evening), they hardly fit me at one point. I tried everything to stretch them (shoe stretcher, socks, shoe spray, etc.) I finally accepted they were half a size too small so I bought the 35.5 and they fit a lot better.
> 
> Since you're wearing a coat, I assume your feet may have been cold and thus, smaller than they would be at the end of the day and in warmer weather. If you haven't worn them out, I would try a half size up and return the 39s. My best test is trying them on right out of the shower. If they fit then, they're probably the right size! Haha.



This is great advice! Thanks so much for taking the time to respond. I’m going to try the half size up this weekend and pray that’s the solution lol


----------



## iluvbags123

.


----------



## amary18

I ended up keeping them because I came across a shoe hack that surprisingly worked. The hack was to wear the shoes with wool socks and take a hair blow dryer to help expand the shoe. At first I didn’t think it made much of a difference and was about to return...but I wore them out tonight to dinner and they were tolerable. Mind you I was sitting most of the time lol. I think I’ll have to accept that this will be a dinner shoe 



iluvbags123 said:


> The 35s were too small and the 35.5s sometimes seem a little big. I would rather pad the sho
> 
> 
> iluvbags123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 35s were too small and the 35.5s sometimes seem a little big. I would rather pad the sho
> 
> 
> Unless you have to have them ASAP for an event, take your time trying them out before you wear them. I suggest wearing them around your house (on carpet) during different times of the day, especially when your feet are the most swollen. I rushed the process and wasted money as a result. Neither size fits perfectly for me but the bigger size works the best. Good luck! Please let me know what you decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have to have them ASAP for an event, take your time trying them out before you wear them. I suggest wearing them around your house (on carpet) during different times of the day, especially when your feet are the most swollen. I rushed the process and wasted money as a result. Neither size fits perfectly for me but the bigger size works the best. Good luck! Please let me know what you decide
Click to expand...


----------



## mal

amary18 said:


> I ended up keeping them because I came across a shoe hack that surprisingly worked. The hack was to wear the shoes with wool socks and take a hair blow dryer to help expand the shoe. At first I didn’t think it made much of a difference and was about to return...but I wore them out tonight to dinner and they were tolerable. Mind you I was sitting most of the time lol. I think I’ll have to accept that this will be a dinner shoe


They will break in more overtime with each wearing, and get more comfortable. I promise! I never like to buy a shoe that is loose to begin with…


----------



## MiaElisaS

Can anyone help with Corneille 100 sizing?
Right now, I am really frustrated. I had the Corneille 100 black Veau velours here and they fitted very nice. Problem was that the stitching wasn't done properly, so I am going to return them. Unfortunately, it was the only pair in my size to be had on the EU website. There are two Corneille 100s on Matches Fashion, one in grey suede which says runs small and one in lizard-effect leather which says it is TTS.

But suede is basically just another name for veau velour? So should I be getting the grey suede or the one in lizard effect? 

I don't want to order shoes for a third time and have to return them. Unfortunately, there is no boutique close to me which has my size. I really want some nice heels for Christmas and it's very hard with my small feet (34) when there is a limited selection online and it's hard to get the sizing right. Iriza 34 were too big for me, Pigalle Plato 34.5 too, while Simple Pump 34.5 (all Patent) fits well.

Thanks in advance for any advise.


----------



## mal

MiaElisaS said:


> Can anyone help with Corneille 100 sizing?
> Right now, I am really frustrated. I had the Corneille 100 black Veau velours here and they fitted very nice. Problem was that the stitching wasn't done properly, so I am going to return them. Unfortunately, it was the only pair in my size to be had on the EU website. There are two Corneille 100s on Matches Fashion, one in grey suede which says runs small and one in lizard-effect leather which says it is TTS.
> 
> But suede is basically just another name for veau velour? So should I be getting the grey suede or the one in lizard effect?
> 
> I don't want to order shoes for a third time and have to return them. Unfortunately, there is no boutique close to me which has my size. I really want some nice heels for Christmas and it's very hard with my small feet (34) when there is a limited selection online and it's hard to get the sizing right. Iriza 34 were too big for me, Pigalle Plato 34.5 too, while Simple Pump 34.5 (all Patent) fits well.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advise.


I don’t have experience with that particular style but, websites are always saying they run small, and every time they do I find the shoe to be true to size. If the black suede fit you then the gray suede will most likely be exactly the same. And yes, veau velour is the same as suede!
Gray sounds pretty!


----------



## NYinCH

MiaElisaS said:


> Can anyone help with Corneille 100 sizing?
> Right now, I am really frustrated. I had the Corneille 100 black Veau velours here and they fitted very nice. Problem was that the stitching wasn't done properly, so I am going to return them. Unfortunately, it was the only pair in my size to be had on the EU website. There are two Corneille 100s on Matches Fashion, one in grey suede which says runs small and one in lizard-effect leather which says it is TTS.
> 
> But suede is basically just another name for veau velour? So should I be getting the grey suede or the one in lizard effect?
> 
> I don't want to order shoes for a third time and have to return them. Unfortunately, there is no boutique close to me which has my size. I really want some nice heels for Christmas and it's very hard with my small feet (34) when there is a limited selection online and it's hard to get the sizing right. Iriza 34 were too big for me, Pigalle Plato 34.5 too, while Simple Pump 34.5 (all Patent) fits well.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advise.



I agree with Mal. Veux velours is French for suede. If the black suede pair fit you well, then go with the grey suede as the pair would fit the same. I don’t have the Corneille style but can tell you that, based on my Pigalle Follies [I own both suede (veux velours) and lizard effect styles], I wear the same size for both.

I never depend on the “recommended” sizing for Louboutin on any site, even their own. I find them all over the place and never fully accurate. Best is to try on the shoes and decide yourself on the fit.

Good luck!


----------



## Kayleigh03x

I actually need help too, I’m planning on buying a pair of Cora Heart pumps and I’m unsure about the sizing. I am a UK size 5 in regular shoes but usually wide fit. Could anybody help me in which shoe size I should buy? Don’t want to spend lots of money for the shoes not to fit.
Thanks, 
Kayleigh


----------



## shoenewb12

Hello, I am purchasing my mother Pigalle 85mm Black Leather for Christmas, however I need help with sizing. She usually wears a size 8 US non designer. I see that the shoes runs true to size, however reviews seem to differ. Can I please have some guidance? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## NYinCH

shoenewb12 said:


> Hello, I am purchasing my mother Pigalle 85mm Black Leather for Christmas, however I need help with sizing. She usually wears a size 8 US non designer. I see that the shoes runs true to size, however reviews seem to differ. Can I please have some guidance? Thanks in Advance.



*shoenewb12* It really depends. If your mother’s feet are normal to slightly wide, I’d play it safe and go up minimum half a size. If they are narrow, then size 38 could possibly work. I’ve learned to not trust the indications given on websites. Via my personal experience, half the time they were inaccurate. Best way to be sure is to try them on for size.

I own my Pigalles half to full size larger than normal non-designer shoes, which would be 37.5 (7.5 US). They are, however, 100mm heels and the height difference (between 85mm and 100mm) might have a big difference in comfort and fit. I don’t have personal experience in 85mm Pigalle. Keep in mind that this pair of shoes ends in a point therefore for better comfort, I highly recommend sizing up.

Christian Louboutin shoes I own are sized 37.5 to 38.5. My Pigalles are in size 38 and 38.5. The size 38 pair (nappa leather) was insanely tight for the first few wears but now they are better. My Pigalle suede pairs are size 38.5 and I wear them the entire day in the office.


----------



## ulan_16

Hi! Anyone who has the CL Aliochette flat sandals? Do they run TTS? For reference,  I am size 38 in Chanel. I have CL Normandie in size 38. Thank you!


----------



## september1985

hello. do any of you ladies have the frenchissima or know how they size?


----------



## Jvallier

Hello.  I'm new to CL and desperately want a pair that I can enjoy.  I am typically a size US 8 and think that I have a high arch but average width.  I have a pair of Louis Vuitton 38 and they are a bit too snug..I made the mistake of buying a beautiful pair of lady peeps in a size 38.5 and they are really too snug to wear.  Unfortunately all CL stores are several hours away and my local department stores don't carry them in house.

I would like to get a pair of Bianca's but now I'm gun shy on the size I should get, since they would need to be purchased online.
Does anyone have any recommendations on sizing?  Is there another brand that I maybe would be able to use as a gauge?

TIA.  I've read many responses and you all sound so helpful.  I can't wait to figure out my sizing so I can get on the CL train


----------



## iamluthien

Hello!
The lady lynch 120 GLITTER fit like the pre 2013 pigalle (half size to a size bigger) or glitter version fits smaller?


----------



## mal

iamluthien said:


> Hello!
> The lady lynch 120 GLITTER fit like the pre 2013 pigalle (half size to a size bigger) or glitter version fits smaller?


I did own the Lady Lynch  glitter, and I took them in the same size as the Pigalle 120 of the same era. I hope that answers your question!


----------



## JenXer

Hi all!  First time posting, you all have amazing advice!
I'm wondering whether a canvas pigalle follies will fit me.  Here is my sizing
regular size: 7
CL Size: 36.5-37
Size in Pigalle: 37
Size in Pigalle Follies (lace): 36.5
Size in So Kate: 37
Size in Pigalle Follies 120: 37
Foot width: average
I'm debating whether to get a set that's canvas with sequins (gorgeous) but am worries the 36.5 will be too small.


----------



## sweettumz

Hi
Does anyone owns a Ballala flats? I’m a 35.5EUR in Valentino rockstud (flats and kitten heels), YSL tribute and Gucci and a size 36EUR in Chanel (ballet flats and espadrille). What size should I get? Should I get the same size as my Valentinos or my Chanels?

Pls. Help!


----------



## MiaElisaS

Has anyone the Clare Nodo Patent and can tell me whether they are TTS or not?


----------



## lestylet

Can someone help me with sizing for the Karistrap boots? I'm anywhere between 36.5-37.5 in Louboutins depending on the style so I'm not sure what to get. I have the Viyonce in 37 (fits a little large for me), Top 70 in 37, and Crochinetta in 36.5.


----------



## lestylet

MiaElisaS said:


> Can anyone help with Corneille 100 sizing?
> Right now, I am really frustrated. I had the Corneille 100 black Veau velours here and they fitted very nice. Problem was that the stitching wasn't done properly, so I am going to return them. Unfortunately, it was the only pair in my size to be had on the EU website. There are two Corneille 100s on Matches Fashion, one in grey suede which says runs small and one in lizard-effect leather which says it is TTS.
> 
> But suede is basically just another name for veau velour? So should I be getting the grey suede or the one in lizard effect?
> 
> I don't want to order shoes for a third time and have to return them. Unfortunately, there is no boutique close to me which has my size. I really want some nice heels for Christmas and it's very hard with my small feet (34) when there is a limited selection online and it's hard to get the sizing right. Iriza 34 were too big for me, Pigalle Plato 34.5 too, while Simple Pump 34.5 (all Patent) fits well.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advise.




Hi! I find that Cornielle runs pretty true to size. I have a pair in 36.5, the same size as my Pigalle Follies and Breche, which I think are a fair comparison in terms of shape and width to Cornielle.


----------



## mohnisingh

Hi! I’m new to Louboutins and wanted to purchase me wedding shoes from them.

My shoe size in normal brands is usually an 8.5. I’ve gotten espadrilles from Gucci and YSL and I usually go with a 39 (U.S. 9). I know those aren’t heels, but I barely wear them at all!

I wanted to know what size I should get in the Follies Strass 85mm heel?

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## jiffer

I'm interested in purchasing a preloved pair of AKHALIL 70 boots. They are a size 37. I wear a size 36.5 in Simples and 37 in Telezip. Does anyone know how these boots  fit? Are they true to size?


----------



## Amiohxx

Hi can someone please help me I purchased a pair of decoltish and I bought a 39.5 because they were a bargain but I'm a size 40. The toe box hurts these are my first pair of pointy ones though so I don't know if that's normal. My left foot hurts more but also slips abit is that because they are to small? Should I give up and sell or persivere


----------



## Missa17

Hi....need some advice. 

I wear 38.5 in Kate 100 (old decolette)
I wear 39.5 in so kate 120

I just got a pair of so kate booties....they are a 100 mm heel (don't know why they aren't just called kates when the heel is only 100).i got them in a 38.5  they feel snug but all CL feel snug at first. online and my local store don't have 39 for me to compare to see if i really need a half size up. 

Does anyone have the so kate booties in 100 mm ? I asked the sales associate and she said she wasn't sure because heel height does make a difference in sizing.....sigh


----------



## kadz

Does anyone have any info on sizing for the Mulacramp mule sandal?
I were a size 40.5 in ferme rouge, hot chick (100mm), Pigalle follies (though 41 when patent), and I have a 40 tchicaboum. I asked a Louboutin sales advisor and they said this make runs exceptionally small and I should go up to a 41.5?? That seems insane


----------



## NathalieParis

Dear Ladies, i hope for your advise. I’ve got my first ever Loubos: 2 pairs of Kate 100mm on Black Friday in size 37,5: one in Black (ordered online and they don’t have size 37 for exchange) and Nude one in store (they can order 37 or 37,5 for me).
My size is 37 in Zara. I’ve also got Saint Laurent Tribute sandals in 37,5 and they fit perfectly. My Jimmy Choo Lancer 120mm platform sandals in 37 are ok but feel a bit short for me.
I don’t think my foot is wide and my toes are in diagonal line.
When I was purchasing shoes in store, i’ve tried 37 and 37,5 in another colour and I’ve got 37 as SA advised. But when I tried them at home they were so uncomfortable in the toe box... so I asked to order 37,5 for me. The SA says that size 37 is better for me in length as there is no gap.
I’m super confused which size I should get - in 37 I feel like my toes are folded or put one on another one((
Is 37 going to really stretch ?
37,5 feels a lot more comfortable but there is this gap and they feel loose... I think silicone insoles can help but what is the shoe will stretch even more ....
As i’ve Got them with discount I wouldn’t like to return them so really need to find a right size.


----------



## JenXer

NathalieParis said:


> Dear Ladies, i hope for your advise. I’ve got my first ever Loubos: 2 pairs of Kate 100mm on Black Friday in size 37,5: one in Black (ordered online and they don’t have size 37 for exchange) and Nude one in store (they can order 37 or 37,5 for me).
> My size is 37 in Zara. I’ve also got Saint Laurent Tribute sandals in 37,5 and they fit perfectly. My Jimmy Choo Lancer 120mm platform sandals in 37 are ok but feel a bit short for me.
> I don’t think my foot is wide and my toes are in diagonal line.
> When I was purchasing shoes in store, i’ve tried 37 and 37,5 in another colour and I’ve got 37 as SA advised. But when I tried them at home they were so uncomfortable in the toe box... so I asked to order 37,5 for me. The SA says that size 37 is better for me in length as there is no gap.
> I’m super confused which size I should get - in 37 I feel like my toes are folded or put one on another one((
> Is 37 going to really stretch ?
> 37,5 feels a lot more comfortable but there is this gap and they feel loose... I think silicone insoles can help but what is the shoe will stretch even more ....
> As i’ve Got them with discount I wouldn’t like to return them so really need to find a right size.




I'd go with the 37.5 and try the jelly insoles that don't actually stick onto the shoe. I'm usually either a 36.5 or 37 and generally go for the 37 (especially with Kate, which has a very long, narrow toe box).

I have to ask--where'd you find the online sale??  I've been keeping my eyes peeled and haven't found anything!


----------



## NathalieParis

JenXer said:


> I'd go with the 37.5 and try the jelly insoles that don't actually stick onto the shoe. I'm usually either a 36.5 or 37 and generally go for the 37 (especially with Kate, which has a very long, narrow toe box).
> 
> I have to ask--where'd you find the online sale??  I've been keeping my eyes peeled and haven't found anything!


Thank you!
I’ve got one pair from Savannahs website. They had a Black Friday discount on everything. And another one in le Bon Marché in Paris. 
I’m minimum size 37, I also wear Stuart Weitzman booties in 38 and Saint Laurent 80mm pumps in 38. 
If I use jelly pads in size 37,5, will it stretch anyway? And where can I find it? I’ve bought two little patches from Kiwi and they should be attached in the beginning of the toe box, I can also buy a patch for the heel area but i’m afraid the glue will leave marks...


----------



## JenXer

NathalieParis said:


> Thank you!
> I’ve got one pair from Savannahs website. They had a Black Friday discount on everything. And another one in le Bon Marché in Paris.
> I’m minimum size 37, I also wear Stuart Weitzman booties in 38 and Saint Laurent 80mm pumps in 38.
> If I use jelly pads in size 37,5, will it stretch anyway? And where can I find it? I’ve bought two little patches from Kiwi and they should be attached in the beginning of the toe box, I can also buy a patch for the heel area but i’m afraid the glue will leave marks...



It depends on the material--patent won't stretch very much.  I have a pair of So Kate in patent and I'm pretty sure my foot will shrink before those shoes stretch, lol.

Here's a link to the insoles I got at Amazon click 

They say reusable, meaning they can be peeled off.  BUT I haven't dared to do that on my Kates, I just put them inside the toe box and my foot keeps them in place.  You can also test them by putting them in a shoe you don't care too much about and seeing if they leave any residue.  Good luck and enjoy your new shoe babies!


----------



## gelabela

Christian Louboutin is very tricky with sizing.  Each pair will vary and fit differently (sometimes the same style will have variations in fit due to materials or even the year).   

This is my experience with the So Kate ... I normally wear a size 37.5 and can vary to 37 or 38 depending on the shoe.  I originally purchased the So Kate in patent as a size 38.  They were so incredibly uncomfortable and even though they were on the larger side the toe box felt tight.  I eventually gave up and sold them.  My SA recommended I try them on again in the store.  I tried on a 37.5 and noticed the same tight toe box but that the heel slipped off when I walked around.  The SA recommended a 37.   While it was still tight in the toe box the rest of the shoe felt much much better.  I've been walking around in my house and noticed that the toe box has stretched and my So Kate's are actually comfortable now (well as comfortable as 120mm could be)!  I was not able to wear my last pair for longer than 15 mins and these are one size smaller and are more comfortable? 

My foot is narrow to medium and I have a very skinny heel.  I think in the 38 I tried to compensate for the tight toe box and instead the heel became too big and I would prob clench my foot to try to keep the shoe from slipping.  I think each person is different. I would say though that although you purchased it as a discount... no discount is worth sacrificing the right fit. The toe box and the rest of the shoe will stretch a bit and remember if you go too big the back may slip off.  The shoe should fit very tight like a glove at first. 

Good luck!


----------



## NathalieParis

gelabela said:


> Christian Louboutin is very tricky with sizing.  Each pair will vary and fit differently (sometimes the same style will have variations in fit due to materials or even the year).
> 
> This is my experience with the So Kate ... I normally wear a size 37.5 and can vary to 37 or 38 depending on the shoe.  I originally purchased the So Kate in patent as a size 38.  They were so incredibly uncomfortable and even though they were on the larger side the toe box felt tight.  I eventually gave up and sold them.  My SA recommended I try them on again in the store.  I tried on a 37.5 and noticed the same tight toe box but that the heel slipped off when I walked around.  The SA recommended a 37.   While it was still tight in the toe box the rest of the shoe felt much much better.  I've been walking around in my house and noticed that the toe box has stretched and my So Kate's are actually comfortable now (well as comfortable as 120mm could be)!  I was not able to wear my last pair for longer than 15 mins and these are one size smaller and are more comfortable?
> 
> My foot is narrow to medium and I have a very skinny heel.  I think in the 38 I tried to compensate for the tight toe box and instead the heel became too big and I would prob clench my foot to try to keep the shoe from slipping.  I think each person is different. I would say though that although you purchased it as a discount... no discount is worth sacrificing the right fit. The toe box and the rest of the shoe will stretch a bit and remember if you go too big the back may slip off.  The shoe should fit very tight like a glove at first.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you! 
If the size is right, should there be feeling like the toes are squished one to each other? As it seems to me like if the size is too short for me... so I feel the edge of the shoe with ends of my 5th to 1st toes. Is it normal?


----------



## gelabela

NathalieParis said:


> Thank you!
> If the size is right, should there be feeling like the toes are squished one to each other? As it seems to me like if the size is too short for me... so I feel the edge of the shoe with ends of my 5th to 1st toes. Is it normal?


It is normal for the so kates to fit tight but hard to confirm since every person is different (based on foot shape).  If you already have them at home try wearing them around the house (on carpet) to see if they start to feel a bit better in 10–15 mins of wear.  If they are getting more painful instead of less painful then it means you may need a larger size. Just keep in mind that the back should fit without slipping.  It sounds like the heel grips or shoes inserts worked for some but it made mine unwearable and didn’t really fix the problem for me. Sorry I wish I could tell you! As you can see for some they had to size up half to a full size and some actually had to size down.  They are the most confusing shoe for fit and size but they’re so pretty that it’s worth the trial and error. Good luck!


----------



## gelabela

gelabela said:


> It is normal for the so kates to fit tight but hard to confirm since every person is different (based on foot shape).  If you already have them at home try wearing them around the house (on carpet) to see if they start to feel a bit better in 10–15 mins of wear.  If they are getting more painful instead of less painful then it means you may need a larger size. Just keep in mind that the back should fit without slipping.  It sounds like the heel grips or shoes inserts worked for some but it made mine unwearable and didn’t really fix the problem for me. Sorry I wish I could tell you! As you can see for some they had to size up half to a full size and some actually had to size down.  They are the most confusing shoe for fit and size but they’re so pretty that it’s worth the trial and error. Good luck!


I should have also mentioned that my toes are squished together when I wear my so kates.  The shoe is pressed along my toes but they aren’t bending them if that makes sense?  When I first put them on they feel quite tight but warm up and mold around my foot after a few minutes.
If it helps I wear a size 37.5 in most other brands (gianvito Rossi, Valentino, Manolo, jimmy choo).  For Christian Louboutin I wear a size 37 in Iriza, so kate, jonatina but in follie strass and most boots are a 37.5.


----------



## Missa17

Hey Nathalie,

I had this EXACT same issue with the Kates (100). I am normally a 38.5/39 depending on designer. Kate was also my first pair of Loubs (now I own many because I became obsessed with Louboutin after them). 

I exchanged 3 different times. I spent HOURS in the store walking in the 38.5 and the 39 to figure out what I needed. Same issue - the length was totally fine in the 38.5 but my toes felt sooo tight in the toe box.  BUT...the 39 felt just a smidge too loose...esp with nylons. 

After sooo much debate (I even called their concierge to talk about it and they advised 38.5) I ended up with the 38.5. 

To this day, I've always wondered if it was the right decision because sometimes the SAs will say to me "if you're a 38.5 in kate then you should be wearing x in ______ style" and it's not the case....so I wonder if, in theory, that means I should have gotten the 39? If that makes sense? 

That being said.....since then I've purchased another pair of Kates and also got those in a 38.5 and I don't regret any of it, despite the fact that I wonder.   They're not the most comfortable shoes but they're gorgeous and I'd rather have them a bit tight on the toebox than slightly too loose and slipping in the length. 

sometimes when I buy other styles, like I said, the SAs are confused by the sizes I need in relation to my size in the Kate....but I think that in reality, I needed an 8.75 and so I'll always be off a bit in other styles, if that makes sense. 

For reference - I'm a 38.5 in Eloise and Iriza as well but 39.5 in So Kate shoes. 

booties are a different story....


----------



## NathalieParis

Missa17 said:


> Hey Nathalie,
> 
> I had this EXACT same issue with the Kates (100). I am normally a 38.5/39 depending on designer. Kate was also my first pair of Loubs (now I own many because I became obsessed with Louboutin after them).
> 
> I exchanged 3 different times. I spent HOURS in the store walking in the 38.5 and the 39 to figure out what I needed. Same issue - the length was totally fine in the 38.5 but my toes felt sooo tight in the toe box.  BUT...the 39 felt just a smidge too loose...esp with nylons.
> 
> After sooo much debate (I even called their concierge to talk about it and they advised 38.5) I ended up with the 38.5.
> 
> To this day, I've always wondered if it was the right decision because sometimes the SAs will say to me "if you're a 38.5 in kate then you should be wearing x in ______ style" and it's not the case....so I wonder if, in theory, that means I should have gotten the 39? If that makes sense?
> 
> That being said.....since then I've purchased another pair of Kates and also got those in a 38.5 and I don't regret any of it, despite the fact that I wonder.   They're not the most comfortable shoes but they're gorgeous and I'd rather have them a bit tight on the toebox than slightly too loose and slipping in the length.
> 
> sometimes when I buy other styles, like I said, the SAs are confused by the sizes I need in relation to my size in the Kate....but I think that in reality, I needed an 8.75 and so I'll always be off a bit in other styles, if that makes sense.
> 
> For reference - I'm a 38.5 in Eloise and Iriza as well but 39.5 in So Kate shoes.
> 
> booties are a different story....


Hi Missa! Thank you for your story. Hahah looks like it's exactly the same situation here... I've never had these kind of struggling before, as I usually just get a size that is comfortable for me. I've got a 37,5 in a pair of black patent Lucrezia pumps from Giuseppe Zanotti and they fit me perfectly and are very comfy. (Now i need to sell them as I've got black patent shoes at CL lol ). Anyway Christian Louboutin are so stunning and sexy, I think I'm getting addicted just looking at them at home.
Feels more optimistic that I'm not the only one having problems with fitting . I'm scared to call my SA as she seemed to be already annoyed with me asking to order 37,5 when I tried the 37 in store . But at least I hopefully will have Patent Nude Kate in a correct size.
As for the Patent Black, I cannot exchange it to 37 as they don't have this size in stock on the website where I've bought it . There is a small chance someone returns it... in the worst case I can return it until January 20th. But then i will loose the chance to get them with a 20% discount. Are there happy cases wearing CL 0,5 size larger with jelly patches? The one for the back area should prevent heel from slipping... I know I desperately want to keep the big pair too 

I also discovered that Kate 100 was previously named Decolette? I thought it's a brand new version of So Kate in a more comfortable height...


----------



## Nottwenty

NathalieParis said:


> Hi Missa! Thank you for your story. Hahah looks like it's exactly the same situation here... I've never had these kind of struggling before, as I usually just get a size that is comfortable for me. I've got a 37,5 in a pair of black patent Lucrezia pumps from Giuseppe Zanotti and they fit me perfectly and are very comfy. (Now i need to sell them as I've got black patent shoes at CL lol ). Anyway Christian Louboutin are so stunning and sexy, I think I'm getting addicted just looking at them at home.
> Feels more optimistic that I'm not the only one having problems with fitting . I'm scared to call my SA as she seemed to be already annoyed with me asking to order 37,5 when I tried the 37 in store . But at least I hopefully will have Patent Nude Kate in a correct size.
> As for the Patent Black, I cannot exchange it to 37 as they don't have this size in stock on the website where I've bought it . There is a small chance someone returns it... in the worst case I can return it until January 20th. But then i will loose the chance to get them with a 20% discount. Are there happy cases wearing CL 0,5 size larger with jelly patches? The one for the back area should prevent heel from slipping... I know I desperately want to keep the big pair too
> 
> I also discovered that Kate 100 was previously named Decolette? I thought it's a brand new version of So Kate in a more comfortable height...
> 
> View attachment 4929859


Hi all. 
I hope this helps to acclimate you to the CLs that I am very familiar with.

First, SKs (my favorites) be aware individual pairs may NOT be identical.  They are mostly hand made,  like Ferraris (that’s one reason they are so expensive). 

In general, I am an 8M in US size.  OK...in patent SK 120 I started in 39.5.  This was (☹️) several years ago.  Perfect, until they were worn several times.  Then the heel started to slip a little too often.  

At about the same time I bought the suede SK 120s. They were great in 39, and continue to be after MANY wearings.

Iriza 120 mm, suede (rare) and patent were, and are, great in 38.5.

Patent Kates in 85 (funeral shoes☹️, I could run (jog???) a quarter mile in 38.5.

Okay, if stuck with me this long, and you have medium wide feet,  I suggest SK 120 in 39 regardless of material ( the patent WILL stretch and you’ll have no heel slipping) and 38.5 in lower pumps and Izira.

In LeSilla, and  Casadei, 39 is standard for me.

Best of luck.  Turn heads AND hearts.


----------



## Hayley_100

JetSetGo! said:


> Previous thread is archived here
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-read-first-page-624294-430.html#post24592293
> 
> When asking for sizing advice in this thread, please include AS MUCH INFORMATION as possible,
> so we can better help you.
> 
> Some info that could help us help you:
> &#8226; Your US size in non-CL brand shoes (Nine West, Aldo etc.)
> &#8226; Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide)
> &#8226; What CL&#8217;s you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are
> &#8226; The style you are asking about and what season it is from. This is helpful because the sizing changed for CLs in 2009.
> &#8226; Please include a pic or link if you&#8217;re unsure of the style name."
> 
> In this guide, True to Size (TTS) means that it is the same as your US size. So a US 7 = 37 in a TTS CL shoe. HOWEVER, you may need to make adjustments if you have wider feet and/or if you are in the larger size range. In general, sizing for those in the smaller size range (abbrev. SSR; about 36.5 and under) is more TTS than sizing for those in the larger size range (about 38.5 and above). Further, CL sizing has recently changed, and certain styles (e.g., Ron Ron, VP) are running more TTS or even large when compared to before.
> 
> Here is a decently up to date list, in alphabetical order, of the size you should order for your CLs.  This sizing is subjective and generally the consensus of most people in here but not everyone's feet are the same. The best way to get sizing advice is to go to a boutique or store and try CLs on. When that is not possible, the ladies here will do everything they can to help you with sizing advice!
> 
> 
> _123 Scarpe 1/2 size UP
> Activa 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Alicette 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Almeria TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Alta Ariella 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Altadama (old) TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Altadama (new) 1/2 size DOWN from old Altadama sizing
> Alta Perla 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Alti 140 TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Alti 160 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Ambrosina True to Size
> Amelissa 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Anana 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Anemones 1/2 to full size DOWN (Same as Pigalle 120)
> Archidisco 1/2 size DOWN
> Architek TTS (Same as old VP size)
> Ariella Clou 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Armadillo 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Astraqueen 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Babel TTS for SSR, 1/2 to 1 full size UP for others
> Ballerina Flats 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Banana 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Barcelona TTS
> Be A Girl 1/2 size UP
> Belle bootie 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Bianca 1 full size DOWN to TTS (wide feet)
> Bilbao TTS
> Bling Bling TTS to 1/2 size UP (Same as old VP size)
> Body Double TTS
> Bourge 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Bow T Dorcet TTS
> Bruges TTS to 1/2 size UP (Same as old Simple size)
> Bzelmut 1/2 to 1 1/2 full size DOWN
> Calypso 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Candy flat 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Candy pump TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Caracolo 1/2 to 1 full size UP (Same as old VP size)
> Carnaval Nodo TTS
> Castillana 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Catenita TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Cate Trash TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Catwoman 1/2 size DOWN
> C&#8217;est Moi 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Champus TTS
> City Girl TTS
> Claudia TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Clichy 100 TTS for SSR; 1/2 to full size UP for others
> Clichy 120 1/2 size DOWN from Clichy 100 size
> Coxinelle TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Declic 120 TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP for others
> Declic 140 1/2 size DOWN from Declic 120 size
> Decollete 868 TTS (SSR), but for most 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Decoltissimo 1/2 size DOWN (SSR) to TTS
> Decolstrass Same as Decoltissimo
> Decolzep Same as Decollete 868
> Dickensera TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Differa 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Dillian 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Diskoteka 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Drapanova TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Drapiday TTS
> Duvette Same as Pigalle sizing
> En Passant 100 TTS to 1/2 size UP
> En Passant 120 1/2 size DOWN from En Passant 100 size
> Ernesta TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Espadrille Styles TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Eugenie TTS
> Eventa TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Feticha 1/2 size DOWN for SSR to 1/2 size UP
> Fiorellino TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Fontanete TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
> Gabine TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
> Ginerva 1/2 to full size UP
> Gino 1/2 size DOWN (SSR) to TTS
> Glamissima 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Goya 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Greissimo 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Gwenissima 1/2 size DOWN
> Helmoon 1/2 to 1 1/2 full size DOWN
> Helmut 1/2 to 1 1/2 full size DOWN
> Hi Tina TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Horasling TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Horatio TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Hung Up 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Hyper Prive TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Insectika TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Iowa TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP
> Iowa Zeppa Same as Iowa sizing
> Jaws TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
> Jo TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Joli Noeud (slide) 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Joli Noeud Dorcet 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Joli Noeud Slingback TTS
> Josephine 1/2 size UP
> La Donna Mary Jane TTS
> Lady Page Same as Feticha size
> La Falaise 1/2 size UP
> Lady Claude TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Lady Claude sling 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Lady Gres TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
> Lady Lynch 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Lady Lynch Zeppa1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Lady Noeud TTS
> Lady Strass 1/2 size UP
> Lapono 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Lastic 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Lillian 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Lova Pigalle Same as Pigalle sizing; depends on heel height
> Mad Mary 1/2 to 1 full size UP (same as old Rolando size)
> Madame Claude TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Madeleine 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Mademoiselle Marchand 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Madison Boots TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Mads 1/2 to 1 full size UP (same as old Rolando size)
> Maggie 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Maria 1/2 size UP
> Marpoil TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Matador TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Materna 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Maternik Orlato 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Merry-go-round 1/2 size UP
> Metallika 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Miminette 1/2 size UP
> Mimini 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Minibout TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP size)
> Miranda TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Miss Boxe TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP (same as old Simple sizing)
> Miss Bunny TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Miss Cool TTS
> Miss Fred 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Miss Marple TTS
> Mody 1/2 size UP
> Monica 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Moonbow TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as Yoyo sizing)
> Mouchalina 1/2 size UP
> Mouche TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP sizing)
> Moustique TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Mumbai TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Neurone 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> New Simple TTS to 1/2 size UP
> No Barre TTS
> Numero Prive TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Oh My Slings TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Open Clic TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as old VP sizing)
> Orniron 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Palace Zeppa 1/2 to 1 1/2 full size DOWN
> Para La Cruz TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Parciparla 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Passmule 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Penny Girl flats 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Piaf TTS
> Pigalle 70 TTS
> Pigalle 100 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Pigalle 120 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Pilot 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Piluca 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Pin Up 100 TTS (SSR) to 1/2 size UP (Same as Clichy sizing)
> Pin Up 120 1/2 size DOWN from Pin Up 100 size
> Piros TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Podium 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Pompadeuce TTS
> Poseidon 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Pratique Corta 1/2 size UP
> Pretty Woman 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Privatita TTS
> Resort 1/2 size UP
> Rhonda Dina 1/2 to 1 full size DOWN
> Robocopina TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Rolande 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Rolando (old) TTS for SSR, 1/2 to 1 full size UP for others
> Rolando (new) 1/2 size DOWN from old Rolando sizing
> Ron Ron (old) TTS for SSR, 1/2 to 1 full size UP for others
> Ron Ron (new) 1/2 to full size DOWN from old Ron Ron sizing
> Sabotage 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Salamanca 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Salopette 100 TTS
> Salopette 120 TTS
> Salopina 1/2 size UP
> Samira TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Scissor Girl TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Serinette 1/2 size UP
> Sevillana 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Sigourney 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Simple (old) TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Simple (new) 1/2 size DOWN from old Simple sizing
> Som1 Same as Clichy sizing
> So Private TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Star Prive 1/2 size DOWN
> Steva 1/2 size UP
> Super T TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Super Wallis Same as old Simple sizing
> Tenue 1/2 size UP
> Tiburon TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Titi 1/2 size DOWN to TTS
> Treopli TTS for SSR to 1/ 2 size UP
> Triclo TTS
> Vanitarita TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Vee TTS
> Very Croise 1/2 size DOWN for SSR to TTS
> Very Galaxy 1/2 size UP
> Very Prive (old) TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Very Prive (new) 1/2 to full size DOWN from old VP sizing
> Voilier Zeppa Wedges 1/2 to 1 full size UP
> Wallis Same as old Simple sizing
> Y&#8217;open TTS
> Youclou TTS to 1/2 size UP (same as Yoyo sizing)
> Youpli TTS
> Yoyo TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Yoyo Zeppa TTS to 1/2 size UP
> Yoze Kubrik 1/2 size UP_
> 
> 
> Remember that this is a guide, and no two feet are the same. CL sizing depends on many factors, including width of feet, length of toes, smaller or larger size range, material, and personal preference (e.g., some prefer to buy shoes tight and stretch to fit, while others prefer to buy them looser and pad to fit).
> 
> It is completely normal for shoes to feel tight at first, especially in the toebox. For the most part, CL&#8217;s WILL stretch and break in with wear, but you may also try the sock trick or bring them to a cobbler to be professionally stretched. Please do a search for more stretching/comfort advice.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...it-size-comfort-adjustment-advice-268976.html
> 
> 
> **special thanks to ledaatomica, evolkatie and rilokiley for generating most of that list!*
> 
> We also have a thread for insole measurements, found here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/insole-measurements-reference-guide-445592.html
> 
> Here is a Google Docs spreadsheet where you can enter your own info as well:
> 
> http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=pXi7yo0_PbN2UTgZxZBQ_Kg





I am looking to get the follies strass flats. I am a 9.5 which is a 39.5. Is it true to size? or do I go up or down?  Oh I have narrow feet. Thanks


----------



## Blitz87

I found a pair of CL Hot Chick 130 mm in a size 40.
I also have a pair of So Kate in size 40 and they might be 1/2 to large. Will the Hot Chicks in size 40 fit?


----------



## CorneJ

Hello all, I'm new to this forum (but I have been reading it for some time )
I am looking for some simple, comfort heels, so I'm thinking to buy a pair of Bianca's 120.
But I'm doubting on the size ...

Is the shape/size of the bianca 120 exactly the same as the bianca botta?
I have the bianca botta in size 38,5 (but wear socks in them), the lady peeps in 38,5 and the equestria in size 38 (with socks).

Could somebody help me out? Thx!!


----------



## Datenightalone

Hi I'm looking to buy a pair of Gladiapop 85 Louboutins. Does anyone know how these fit?


----------



## emmalou37

Hi I’ve decided on the Louboutin So Kate in black suede as they are just so beautiful  but would like some help on the sizing. I’ve done a lot of research but there seems to be a lot of conflicting advice! Some say go up a half to full size (including the louboutin site which says they run small and recommends a half size up), some are TTS and others going down a half size. Some say they take a half size less in the So Kate suede in comparison to the so Kate patent? Some say get the smallest size you can get your foot into to allow for stretching? Unfortunately going to a store to try on is not an option.

I have the following all in a size 37:
Fetish peep 150 silver glitter
Bianca 150 black patent
Jimmy Choo Anouk 120 champagne glitter
Jimmy Choo Jeanette 120 ballet pink patent

All of these fit well (more towards the tighter than looser side and no heel slippage). They have all been bought in the last 4 years. Size 37 (uk 4) is my regular size for all my other heels. I think I have regular width feet. Could anyone please help with advice on what size I go for? Thank you


----------



## Zucnarf

emmalou37 said:


> Hi I’ve decided on the Louboutin So Kate in black suede as they are just so beautiful  but would like some help on the sizing. I’ve done a lot of research but there seems to be a lot of conflicting advice! Some say go up a half to full size (including the louboutin site which says they run small and recommends a half size up), some are TTS and others going down a half size. Some say they take a half size less in the So Kate suede in comparison to the so Kate patent? Some say get the smallest size you can get your foot into to allow for stretching? Unfortunately going to a store to try on is not an option.
> 
> I have the following all in a size 37:
> Fetish peep 150 silver glitter
> Bianca 150 black patent
> Jimmy Choo Anouk 120 champagne glitter
> Jimmy Choo Jeanette 120 ballet pink patent
> 
> All of these fit well (more towards the tighter than looser side and no heel slippage). They have all been bought in the last 4 years. Size 37 (uk 4) is my regular size for all my other heels. I think I have regular width feet. Could anyone please help with advice on what size I go for? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4988866


If it helps, my size is 38.5 for Anouks and So Kate.
Also, my tts.


----------



## emmalou37

Zucnarf said:


> If it helps, my size is 38.5 for Anouks and So Kate.
> Also, my tts.



Thank you so much for your reply. I think I will stick with my size then if the Anouks fit the same.


----------



## Nottwenty

emmalou37 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. I think I will stick with my size then if the Anouks fit the same.


From my experience this is good advice.


----------



## Missa17

Hi Everyone....just looking for some help. I am wondering what my size would be in Pigalle follies or the hot chick (100).  my sizes are as follows:

Kate 100 - 38.5 (fits really tight but 39 gave me left foot heel slippage with nylons)
So kate - 39.5
iriza - 38.5
eloise - 38.5
so kate bootie - 39

thoughts on my size for pigalles follies and hot chick? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LillyPink

Missa17 said:


> Hi Everyone....just looking for some help. I am wondering what my size would be in Pigalle follies or the hot chick (100).  my sizes are as follows:
> 
> Kate 100 - 38.5 (fits really tight but 39 gave me left foot heel slippage with nylons)
> So kate - 39.5
> iriza - 38.5
> eloise - 38.5
> so kate bootie - 39
> 
> thoughts on my size for pigalles follies and hot chick?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi ladies!
Looking for sizing advice on the pigallili from 2010 I think.
36 in non CL’s, 36.5 in most Louboutin including regular Pigalle.
Pigalle 120 owned in a 36.5, merci allen 130 in a 37, 36.5 in lady page.
Wide feet with a short toebox.
Any advice on sizing for the pigalilli 120?


----------



## MeBagaholic

How do leather galativi run? Tts or small
Thankyou


----------



## ddebartolo

I have a pair of low top Viera 2 sneakers in a 38 and the spiked combat boots in a 39….which size Lou spike high tops should I order??


----------



## Materielgrrl

I don't think I'l be much help here.  I've been wearing the 70mm boots (who runs, country crochet) in a 40.5.  they are comfortable, I have room, I can wear socks. All my heeled louboutins are 40, although I could have gone with a 40.5 in patent (stretched them out, toes fell better).  ballet flats in leather I can tolerate a 39.5, but have to have 40 for patent.  My vierissma's are a 40, they are comfortable, but I probably could have taken a 39.5 (none in stock).

I think it might be safe to go with your sneaker size or half size up if available.


----------



## ddebartolo

I need help with choosing a size for the Lou Spikes Flat silver high top sneakers. I am a 38 in the Viera 2 spike low top sneakers and a 39 in the flat Winter Spike boots.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## iriza

I don't know my CL size. I'm usually US 6.5-7, any suggestions for Iriza, old style Pigalle, So Kate and Allenissima?


----------



## Missa17

iriza said:


> I don't know my CL size. I'm usually US 6.5-7, any suggestions for Iriza, old style Pigalle, So Kate and Allenissima?



I'm a 8.5/9.

I wear 38.5 in Iriza and 39.5 in So Kate.   Not sure abot Pigalle or Allenissima.


----------



## Missa17

Hi Everyone, 

I am wondering what you all suggest for the So Kate Bootie 100mm? 

I'm 38.5 in Eloise, Kate 100 and iriza
39.5 in So Kate 120

I bought the 38.5 in the bootie and now I'm having some regret (they didn't have a 39 available for me to try). I know they'll stretch but just wondering what everyone else did.....


----------



## iriza

Missa17 said:


> I'm a 8.5/9.
> 
> I wear 38.5 in Iriza and 39.5 in So Kate.   Not sure abot Pigalle or Allenissima.


Thank you!!


----------



## Sue89

Hello! Long time since I don’t post here in this forum  ❤️
I could use some advice on Debout 120 sizing, and while we’re here your opinion on Iriza both 100 and 120 could be useful as I have my eyes on a few pairs 

My Italian size is 40, most of my CL are 41 but I do own also 40.5 (I can squeeze into 40 too) I own mostly boots and closed shoes but these are some sizes of the open ones that I have: 
Pigalle 100 leather : 40.5
Old Pigalle 120 leather: 39.5
V-Neck 100 patent : 41
Duvette 120: 41 (perfect on the toe box, feels slightly off on the heel could be half size smaller)

Also:
Lili boot 120 : 41 but they’re big I could use at least half size if not full size less

I would say that my plant is wide, it’s difficult to measure but maybe about 9 cm/3.5inches if that makes sense?

thank you


----------



## swimgirl13

Hi friends! I am considering getting a pair of cobra Decollete 554 in 37.5.  I have a narrow foot and wear a 38 in the following:

38: Simple, New Simple, Fifi, Altadama.
I should have sized down to 37.5 in Bianca.
Feticha 38 is super tight in toe box for me but I'm stretching them and I think those babies are gonna be just fine. 

Is the 37.5 in this shoe a terrible idea or think I can make it work?  Sorry I don't have any pointed toe shoes for reference. Thank you for whoever gives feedback!


----------



## cadillacclaire

swimgirl13 said:


> Hi friends! I am considering getting a pair of cobra Decollete 554 in 37.5.  I have a narrow foot and wear a 38 in the following:
> 
> 38: Simple, New Simple, Fifi, Altadama.
> I should have sized down to 37.5 in Bianca.
> Feticha 38 is super tight in toe box for me but I'm stretching them and I think those babies are gonna be just fine.
> 
> Is the 37.5 in this shoe a terrible idea or think I can make it work?  Sorry I don't have any pointed toe shoes for reference. Thank you for whoever gives feedback!


I can’t help specifically with your mix of sizes and styles, but for what it’s worth I’d 100% rather have a pair that’s (maybe) half size too small and stretch them than a pair that’s too big. Amazon has some good stretchers designed for high heels and they work a treat. 
Feticha runs crazy small, so I think you’d be just fine with a 37.5 in 554 and a little “persuasion” lol.


----------



## cadillacclaire

swimgirl13 said:


> Hi friends! I am considering getting a pair of cobra Decollete 554 in 37.5.  I have a narrow foot and wear a 38 in the following:
> 
> 38: Simple, New Simple, Fifi, Altadama.
> I should have sized down to 37.5 in Bianca.
> Feticha 38 is super tight in toe box for me but I'm stretching them and I think those babies are gonna be just fine.
> 
> Is the 37.5 in this shoe a terrible idea or think I can make it work?  Sorry I don't have any pointed toe shoes for reference. Thank you for whoever gives feedback!


And omg. Cobra! Do it! Do it! Do it! And post pics!


----------



## swimgirl13

cadillacclaire said:


> And omg. Cobra! Do it! Do it! Do it! And post pics!


Thank you so much for the feedback, and yes, excellent point.  I'll post pics when I get them!


----------



## LAN_123

Hi everyone, I hope someone can help me. I'm planning on buying my first pair of Christian Louboutins but not sure which size to get.

There's only one store that stocks CLs in my location, but they don't have anything in black patent leather, which I really want, so I'll have to import them. The store doesn't get in stock very often.

I tried on the So Kates in leather (snakeskin pattern) and the 36.5 fit me perfectly but I don't like the height, so want to get a pair of Kates in 100mm. Do you think the 36.5 in Kates patent leather will fit the same?

I also tried on the VPs in size 37 but the length was too short (I have long toes!). Then, tried on a suede Flo peeptoe in 37.5 and it was miles too big for me.

I'm generally a 37 / 6.5 in other brands like Zara, Steve Madden and Aldo and have a narrow foot.

If I import a pair, I won't be able to return it because it'd just be too expensive.

I'd appreciate any advice, thanks


----------



## NathalieParis

Hello Ladies! I've tried to find any pictures of girls wearing Double L Pumps and I couldn't find any! Is there any issue/problem with this shoe that is not so popular? I love how it looks, I think it's just stunning! It reminds me of Jimmy Choo Lancer pumps but in more modern and fresh way. Does anyone here owns a pair? How is it in wear? And which size would you recommend?
I'm 37 in Kate 100, 37 in Zara, 37,5-38 in Saint Laurent/Dolce&Gabbana.


----------



## Kat_Tiger

LAN_123 said:


> Hi everyone, I hope someone can help me. I'm planning on buying my first pair of Christian Louboutins but not sure which size to get.
> 
> There's only one store that stocks CLs in my location, but they don't have anything in black patent leather, which I really want, so I'll have to import them. The store doesn't get in stock very often.
> 
> I tried on the So Kates in leather (snakeskin pattern) and the 36.5 fit me perfectly but I don't like the height, so want to get a pair of Kates in 100mm. Do you think the 36.5 in Kates patent leather will fit the same?
> 
> I also tried on the VPs in size 37 but the length was too short (I have long toes!). Then, tried on a suede Flo peeptoe in 37.5 and it was miles too big for me.
> 
> I'm generally a 37 / 6.5 in other brands like Zara, Steve Madden and Aldo and have a narrow foot.
> 
> If I import a pair, I won't be able to return it because it'd just be too expensive.
> 
> I'd appreciate any advice, thanks


Hey, so which model are you looking for specifically? Honestly with louboutin, the material and model makes a huge difference in fit. Leather also stretches, but patent won't stretch as much as suede or non-shiny leathers. There's also like crepe satin and other materials that don't stretch at all much. If you can pinpoint which model I would be able to help. Then I would see if you can try it on in person in the material or close to the material you want regardless of color. It also depends on whether you are willing to put in the work into breaking them in and wearing them lots or are you wearing them very rarely. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kat_Tiger

Sue89 said:


> Hello! Long time since I don’t post here in this forum  ❤
> I could use some advice on Debout 120 sizing, and while we’re here your opinion on Iriza both 100 and 120 could be useful as I have my eyes on a few pairs
> 
> My Italian size is 40, most of my CL are 41 but I do own also 40.5 (I can squeeze into 40 too) I own mostly boots and closed shoes but these are some sizes of the open ones that I have:
> Pigalle 100 leather : 40.5
> Old Pigalle 120 leather: 39.5
> V-Neck 100 patent : 41
> Duvette 120: 41 (perfect on the toe box, feels slightly off on the heel could be half size smaller)
> 
> Also:
> Lili boot 120 : 41 but they’re big I could use at least half size if not full size less
> 
> I would say that my plant is wide, it’s difficult to measure but maybe about 9 cm/3.5inches if that makes sense?
> 
> thank you


If you can try on a pigalle follies, they are basically the same fit. I'm a 35.5 in so kates and 36 in pigalle follies which is what I got for my debout.


----------



## LAN_123

Kat_Tiger said:


> Hey, so which model are you looking for specifically? Honestly with louboutin, the material and model makes a huge difference in fit. Leather also stretches, but patent won't stretch as much as suede or non-shiny leathers. There's also like crepe satin and other materials that don't stretch at all much. If you can pinpoint which model I would be able to help. Then I would see if you can try it on in person in the material or close to the material you want regardless of color. It also depends on whether you are willing to put in the work into breaking them in and wearing them lots or are you wearing them very rarely. Hope this helps.


Thank you so much for your response!  I ended up going with patent leather Pigalles in a 37 and they fit Ok, a little bit tight in the toe box but I'll try breaking them in


----------



## LemonDrop

Hi. I am a size 7.5 in almost everything. Only twice fit an 8. My feet measure Average width. I purchased a pair of  CL Kid New Simple 120 pumps. Size 38. So I went up 1/2 a size. I couldn't even get my toes into the toe box area. I would like to purchase a similar leather and toe box CL. But don't know what size I should go up to. Thanks.


----------



## kellytheshopper

Hi everyone! Very new to CL and I would so appreciate any advice/input☺️ Thank you so much in advance!

I found a pair of CL Slingbacks (I believe the Bianca style which I know has been discontinued but I hear people rave about how comfy Bianca was) anyway, my only concern is the sling back will not fit my foot. My foot is of average width yet my heel area is super narrow! So narrow, that those little inserts you can buy for narrow heels so they don’t slip out of pumps? Yeah those don’t even work for me lol. I very very rarely can buy normal pumps. I’m typically a 7.5-8 but more of an 8 with designers. I have 8s in YSL and Jimmy choo. I don’t know if anyone can even really help me out here but wondering if anyone else with a super narrow heel haa had any success with CL slingbacks. ☺️


----------



## jiffer

Hi everyone,  I am considering buying a pair of Fanny 70 fur boots in 36.5. I usually wear 36.5 in most of my CL shoes and boots including my Simples. Does anyone know how the Fanny boots fit?


----------



## cadillacclaire

jiffer said:


> Hi everyone,  I am considering buying a pair of Fanny 70 fur boots in 36.5. I usually wear 36.5 in most of my CL shoes and boots including my Simples. Does anyone know how the Fanny boots fit?


I have them, and I went up a half size from my usual CL size because I wanted some wiggle room for socks. I think you’d be just fine with the same size as you usually wear as long as your socks aren’t too thick or bulky!


----------



## Corporate Charlotte

Someone please, please, please help me!

I really want a pair of CL for work. I'm a college student and entering my career soon. But right now, I just wear sneakers and booties. I've never worn a closed-toe pump or a pointy shoe. I have no idea how pumps are supposed to feel! Today, I went to Neiman Marcus and fell in love with the Hot Chick. BUT they only have a 7.5, and I'm usually an 8 in sneakers and booties. I was expecting to purchase a 38.5. The sales associate said it wasn't unusual for sizing to be totally weird in CL, but my google searches had stated it was usually sizing up. I wore them for 20 minutes in the store, and they seemed okay, like a 6/10 on the comfort scale. Around the same as my size 8 booties, maybe slightly more uncomfortable. But it does seem like my toes are squished. I don't know if that's just normal for pointy shoes.

I have narrow feet, very narrow heels, and very, very narrow ankles. (One of the reasons I love shoes with laces is I can lace them really right so they don't fall off my feet.) The 37.5 didn't fall off my feet. NM has no CL 38s in stock in the store, and they say I have to buy a 38 from another store and have them shipped if I want to try them on. It takes 5-8 business days for a 38 to be shipped from another store, and I'm very resistant to buying a pair of shoes just for the privilege of trying them on.  I know if I return the 37.5, they're gonna be gone by the time the 38 arrive. I don't want to have two pairs of CL on my credit card at once. Also, I tried a 38.5 in the Iriza, and it only slightly slipped around. So weird.

The sales associate didn't even measure my feet or feel my toes. Someone tell me if it's impossible by the rules of physics for someone to size down in a pair of Hot Chicks or if it really is true. Does anyone else have narrow heels, feet, and ankles? What do CL do on your feet?

Someone, please give me perspective.


----------



## Blitz87

Hello Ladies. I just purchased a pair of Alti Botte 160 in a size 39. It was very spontaneous, because I didn’t want to miss out on them. 

I’m using size 39 in Botalili 120 and Bourge Rodano 100

On the first page, I could not find any info about the size for this model. Does anyone of you have any experience with this model?


----------



## stephm2022

Hi all!
i am hoping for size help with So Kate, Kate,  Pigalle 120, 100, Platos, and simple pumps. All in both patent and kid.

In non designer brands I’m a 6, sometimes 5.5.

in my Rockstud ankle straps I’m a 36.5 and they fit perfectly.

I have a CL Tucsy pump (kid leather) in 36.5 that has done room in the back. I just got them second hand but I think a foot petal will help with slipping.

I’ll take any and all advice on sizing. 

If you have a 36, 36.5 in any of the styles and would be willing to post the measurements of the insole at widest part and length in cm that would be so very helpful. 

I know it’s a lot of style requests so I appreciate the input. I plan to purchase mostly used, so it’s likely whatever I get will have some breaking in already. I don’t wear my heels daily so if I have to break in, it will be a long process ha!

Lastly, do the flats run similar in size?
The more I read, the more confused I get. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Trizz

stephm2022 said:


> Hi all!
> i am hoping for size help with So Kate, Kate,  Pigalle 120, 100, Platos, and simple pumps. All in both patent and kid.
> 
> In non designer brands I’m a 6, sometimes 5.5.
> 
> in my Rockstud ankle straps I’m a 36.5 and they fit perfectly.
> 
> I have a CL Tucsy pump (kid leather) in 36.5 that has done room in the back. I just got them second hand but I think a foot petal will help with slipping.
> 
> I’ll take any and all advice on sizing.
> 
> If you have a 36, 36.5 in any of the styles and would be willing to post the measurements of the insole at widest part and length in cm that would be so very helpful.
> 
> I know it’s a lot of style requests so I appreciate the input. I plan to purchase mostly used, so it’s likely whatever I get will have some breaking in already. I don’t wear my heels daily so if I have to break in, it will be a long process ha!
> 
> Lastly, do the flats run similar in size?
> The more I read, the more confused I get.
> 
> Thanks so much!


I have Simple in patent (old sizing) in a 36.5. Also have the same pair in suede in a 36. New Simple in kid, 36. My non-designer size is the same as you, 6 and sometimes a 5.5. Loubies typically run TTS or a little big on me.
I have one pair of open toe flats in kid, 36 and they are a little big. I probably could have gone down 1/2 due to the open toe.
Hope this helps!


----------



## stephm2022

So helpful. Thank you! Do you have a medium/average width foot?


----------



## Trizz

stephm2022 said:


> So helpful. Thank you! Do you have a medium/average width foot?


Yes, completely average, nothing special  My Loubies fit snug but never pinch at the toes.


----------



## grtlegs

Looking for advice on fitting Hot Chick 100……I am a 41 in pigalle Follies 100, and a 40.5 in Decolette 554(aka Kate 100), and 40.5 in Iriza 100…


----------



## mamabear419

Hi everyone. I am a size 38 in patent Pigalle Follies and Devone satin pumps. Both in 100. I am wondering if a 37.5 would fit in patent Fifille 100 or will my toes be too squished? Please help!


----------



## carleneinspired

Hi everyone! I made a last minute purchase and now just want to confirm some assumptions I made on size and understand how it might be the same or different for other styles.

Your US size in non-CL brand shoes:
I wear 9 in pumps, 8.5 in any elevated platform sandal. I have incredibly high arches.
Width of feet (narrow, average, or wide):
Narrow - 3 1/2 in
What CL's you already have (or have tried on) and what size they are:
None!
The style you are asking about and what season it is from:
I just purchased a brand new pair of Yolanda Peeps in 39.5 (fingers crossed), but also have my eyes on used Demi You 100s, Biancas, Very Rete Mesh.
Please include a pic or link if you're unsure of the style name:
I don't know season so attaching photos.


----------



## stephm2022

Hi all. Does anyone have the sex pigalle (in smaller sizes 34-35.5) that can tell me how they fit? I know they’re older so they run large but I’m trying to decide on buying a pair that is a full size down from my So Kate and hot chick size. Thank you!


----------



## mosare

grtlegs said:


> Looking for advice on fitting Hot Chick 100……I am a 41 in pigalle Follies 100, and a 40.5 in Decolette 554(aka Kate 100), and 40.5 in Iriza 100…



Hot chicks have a small toe box and generally run small to size as a result. You’re probably a 41.5 based on your iriza/Kate size.

For reference, I wear:
39.5 in iriza (this style trends to run large for size)
40 in kate
40/40.5 in pigalles (small toe box)
41 in hot chick


----------



## mal

grtlegs said:


> Looking for advice on fitting Hot Chick 100……I am a 41 in pigalle Follies 100, and a 40.5 in Decolette 554(aka Kate 100), and 40.5 in Iriza 100…


Same as PF for me!


----------



## obscurebookwyrm

Hi all! Louboutin newbie here! I promised myself years ago I'd hunt down a pair of Feticha pumps and am working towards that goal now, but I could use some advice on sizing. I usually wear a US women's 6.5 (brands ranging from Skechers to Seychelles to Guess) . The length of my feet is about 9" heel to great toe, and about 3.5" across the ball of the foot. I have a slightly wide toe and a narrow heel. Can anyone offer input? Thanks for all advice!


----------



## september1985

obscurebookwyrm said:


> Hi all! Louboutin newbie here! I promised myself years ago I'd hunt down a pair of Feticha pumps and am working towards that goal now, but I could use some advice on sizing. I usually wear a US women's 6.5 (brands ranging from Skechers to Seychelles to Guess) . The length of my feet is about 9" heel to great toe, and about 3.5" across the ball of the foot. I have a slightly wide toe and a narrow heel. Can anyone offer input? Thanks for all advice!


Welcome! I had a pair of Feticha in black leather. they fit tts for me.


----------



## peetey897

Hi all!

I'm finally at a point in my life where I have Adult Money and can make some purchases I've wanted to make for years, and I have my eyes on a couple of potential Loubs (Both 160, one pair of Daffs and one pair of Lady Gres.) I've never had to size shoes in EU sizing before, and the EU to US size charts I've seen have varied in whether they suggest adding 30 or 31 to your US shoe size to get the correct EU sizing. I generally wear a US 6.5 in most shoes. I can get away with a 6 in flats or shoes that are cut generously and very occasionally can get away with a 7. I have a wide forefoot and a very narrow heel and almost always have problems with heel slippage. The Daffs I am looking at are 36s and the Lady Gres 37 (both suede), and I feel completely lost on whether ether of these would be too large, too small, or just right! These would be my first pair and so I have no other Louboutin sizing to compare to. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## cadillacclaire

peetey897 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm finally at a point in my life where I have Adult Money and can make some purchases I've wanted to make for years, and I have my eyes on a couple of potential Loubs (Both 160, one pair of Daffs and one pair of Lady Gres.) I've never had to size shoes in EU sizing before, and the EU to US size charts I've seen have varied in whether they suggest adding 30 or 31 to your US shoe size to get the correct EU sizing. I generally wear a US 6.5 in most shoes. I can get away with a 6 in flats or shoes that are cut generously and very occasionally can get away with a 7. I have a wide forefoot and a very narrow heel and almost always have problems with heel slippage. The Daffs I am looking at are 36s and the Lady Gres 37 (both suede), and I feel completely lost on whether ether of these would be too large, too small, or just right! These would be my first pair and so I have no other Louboutin sizing to compare to. Any advice is appreciated!


For the Daffs I'd recommend going up a half size, so if you're a US 6.5 I'd try a 37. I buy and sell Loubs so I get to try a lot of styles on for size. I wear a US 8.5 and a 39 Daffodile was pretty spot-on.
I don't have any firsthand advice on the Gres, but the early posts on this thread advise they run true to size or a half-size down. Look for a 36.5 or a 36, although you could probably make the 37 work with a little padding if necessary.
And congratulations on the Adulting!


----------



## peetey897

cadillacclaire said:


> For the Daffs I'd recommend going up a half size, so if you're a US 6.5 I'd try a 37. I buy and sell Loubs so I get to try a lot of styles on for size. I wear a US 8.5 and a 39 Daffodile was pretty spot-on.
> I don't have any firsthand advice on the Gres, but the early posts on this thread advise they run true to size or a half-size down. Look for a 36.5 or a 36, although you could probably make the 37 work with a little padding if necessary.
> And congratulations on the Adulting!


Thank you!


----------



## lestylet

obscurebookwyrm said:


> Hi all! Louboutin newbie here! I promised myself years ago I'd hunt down a pair of Feticha pumps and am working towards that goal now, but I could use some advice on sizing. I usually wear a US women's 6.5 (brands ranging from Skechers to Seychelles to Guess) . The length of my feet is about 9" heel to great toe, and about 3.5" across the ball of the foot. I have a slightly wide toe and a narrow heel. Can anyone offer input? Thanks for all advice!



Hi! I'm a US 6.5 in heels and typically get 7 in sneakers and flat shoes. My feet are on the more narrow side, but I range between 36-38 in Louboutin shoes depending on the height and style. For Feticha, size 37 fits perfect for me. If your toe is more wide, I would maybe size up to 37.5 and use a heel insert since your heel is more narrow. The suede ones stretch more. Hope that info is helpful!


----------



## Shanya85

Bonjour

Je suis nouvelle sur le forum. Je souhaite acheter des escarpins:
Christian Louboutin Noir/Nude Dentelle et Satin Bianca 140​je les adore!!! Normalement je fais une taille 37. Ce sont mes premières CL et j'aimerai savoir comment taille ce modèle qui n'est pas en cuir?
Il y en a peu en seconde main sur des sites sûrs et j'ai uniquement trouvé une taille 38 et une taille 37. Le problème est que la taille 37 est sur un site qui ne vend pas à l'international, uniquement aux US et Canada d'où l'importance de ma question
Merci par avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Sanya Shiraz

Hello all!

I'm looking to buy the Anjalina 85 Veau Velour in 39 but wondering if they'll be too big on me. I'm an 8-8.5 usually, but 38.5 in Jimmy Choos, Ferragamo heels, etc.


----------



## Nadyalila

Hi all please can you help with some new to me Lady Peeps - sling back or closed back?
I’m usually a 37 or 37.5 depending on brand and have a pair of Pigalle 120s bought in 2012 and size 37.5 fits perfect.
I read online these stretch so to size at least 0.5 down but want advice because I won’t be able to return them as it’ll probably be via eBay or similar.


----------



## Fabulousstuff

Hi, does anyone know whether Kate Strass fit the same size-wise as Kate patent? I own some new-ish pairs of Kate 85 in patent in size EU 35.5 and am wondering if I would need the same size for Kate Strass Degrade 100 (I believe it’s an older model). I found a pair in EU 35, but don’t want to buy too small… I am usually an EU 36, but had to size down for Louboutin. Thank you for any advice!


----------

